# MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 5, 2016)

*MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)*

*Table Of Contents:*

i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post)
ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS
iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)
iv. FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS
v. MiX NUGGETS (Freestanding Topical Posts)
vi. THEMES and SKINS
vii. BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP
MiX Nugget - Settings Overview: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82834917

Notes: 

If you are just starting with MiXplorer then a general review of this FAQ might be helpful but if you seek information about a particular feature or workaround you can see if there is a "MiX Nugget" for it. MiX Nuggets are individual freestanding FAQ posts which describe a MiXplorer feature in enough detail for basic use without having to sift through whole FAQ. v. MiX NUGGETS (Freestanding Topical Posts).

*Issues and workarounds of the moment:*
As the android OS and individual apps evolve there are often clusters of issues for which there are common sets of symptoms and common workarounds. This section is to share a link to whatever is the latest such batch of such issues/workarounds. As of January 2023 this set of issues and potential workarounds is described in this post: 
*MiX Nugget: Troubleshooting SD card & USB OTG access, accessing /android/data, creating Document Providers, accessing folders on Andriod TV or Google TV, accessing folders in Android 13 and up, other things.* https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-87626419.

--------------------------------------
*i) INTRODUCTION*

As mentioned in an introduction from the main thread: "_MiXplorer (Mix of Explorers) is a fast, smooth, beautiful, reliable and fully-featured file manager with a simple and intuitive user interface_." created by XDA member and Recognized Developer @*HootanParsa*

I (IronTechmonkey) am a MiXplorer user and who volunteered (was volunteered) to create the FAQ but I am not the/a developer. This FAQ attempts to describe configuration options, file & folder operations, UI options, and MiX utilities, as well as to share workarounds for known issues or usage cases. Please feel free to provide, suggestions, corrections, or additions which could be linked to or added to the OPs. Thanks to all for your input already as much of this comes from your questions and answers in the main MiXplorer thread. Thanks to @HootanParsa for such a good file management utility.

Please continue to direct bug reporting and tech discussion to the primary MiXplorer thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691.

Note: the developer is sometimes away for periods of time, days or weeks or even months, but is good about following up upon return. 

*SOME MIXPLORER HISTORY (MiXtory?)*

This post by HootanParsa describes a how MiXplorer got started and some key events during its relationship with Google Play Store. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-77894840

Here is another note from HootanParsa regarding the history of MiXplorer on Playstore  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=73870110.

MiXplorer is closed source, and because the developer rarely if ever engages in discussions about closed vs. open source this is not discussed at length in the main MiX thread. This is not by any rule but rather by respect for the developer's decision. That being said, past discussions about closed vs. open source have been well informed and informative. Such discussions really do relate to software development, if not to the bugs to be fixed at any given moment, so please feel free to have such discussions here if/when they become too much for the main thread.

--------------------------------------
*GETTING MIXPLORER*

There are several ways to get MiXplorer and keep it updated. 

1) XDA Version in Main Thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691: 
This is the place for p the latest stable version, which is usually available in post 2. This is also where you can get the latest beta version. Note: it is always a good idea to check the main thread's OPs to see what version # is flagged as stable, as well as check the change-log. Add-ons can be obtained through the app which links to website.

2) Playstore (MiXplorer Silver). As announced by HootanParsa here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78465999&postcount=27232; "_MiX Silver a bundle of MiX with Archive and SMB2 addons and the latest language resources is uploaded in Play store as a paid app to support the development of MiXplorer. If you liked it and installed it and found a problem, please let me know. Thank you very much_. "

Note: The Playstore-Silver and  XDA-Stable versions of MiXplorer are essentially the same (sometimes with small variation) but the Playstore-Silver version includes some add-ons (describe below and at Playstore page) which would have to be installed separately and manually in the XDA version; otherwise the 2 version are functionally the same. 

3) APK Mirror: This is an unsupported repository of more versions of MiX than most people would need, but some of these builds may be helpful in some situations and it provides access outside of Playstore.
MiX at APK Mirror: https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/hootan-parsa/mixplorer-hootanparsa/
Old link (just in case) https://www.apkmirror.com/uploads/?q=pishrodevs.
If this link does not work then search Google for [MiXplorer APK Mirror]
As to upgrade paths: The Play Store gives a one-shot installation and upgrade path for the app and its included add-ons. The XDA stable version allows users to decide specifically which add-ons are installed but offers a similarly simple upgrade path from with the app.

4) [POSSIBLE INACTIVE] APKMirror RSS Feeds: https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/pishrodevs/mixplorer-hootanparsa/feed/
[inactive?]http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/hootanparsa/feed/ The ApkMirror RSS feeds are considered by many to be a similarly "stable" and up to date as the main MiXplorer thread and XDA Labs but it offers less information about the development progression of recent updates.

*Add-ons*: MiXplorer Add-ons can be installed from within the app like this:
Settings > Addons > and click add button > follow links to browse and download appropriate add-ons.

--------------------------------------
*INSTALLATION:*

After installing MiXplorer there are some things that must be done in order to give MiXplorer proper access to storage locations and root or SU access. It is a good idea to get these things out of the way as part of the installation (or update) of MiXplorer rather than on-the-fly as you need to perform file management tasks. Here is a brief walk-through of how to give MiXplorer it's requisite permissions. This is written for Android Nougat which has more of these prerequisites than earlier Android versions so please note that things may differ across different ROMs and SU/root methods:

*Do this stuff first, immediately after installing MiXplorer but before configuring it and importing skins and or settings*

- At first run of MiXplorer at prompt "Allow MiXplorer to access photos, media, and files on your device?"  Select to Allow.
- Make sure root is enabled in MiX setting > Navigate to Root "/" to force first time SU permissions request > Select " allow" and "remember".
- Navigate to external SD and create a new folder. There should a prompt "Attention Please select Ext SD... to gain permissions". Note: In some situations you may not have to create a folder to invoke this prompt.

*BUG REPORTING*

- Please report bugs in the primary MiXplorer thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691. Bug reports should include. details about your device (Android version, ROM version, Root status, SU method, MiXplorer version) as well as a step by step description of how to reproduce the issue and a log taken while the issue was reproduced. There are more suggestions for testing, logging and reporting bugs in this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157367&postcount=7


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 5, 2016)

*ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS*
*1) Primary UI Components
2) Navigation
3) Drawer (Bookmarks/History)
4) Tabs
5) Views (file folder list)
6) "Home" page - described in MiX Nugget* - Home Page - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82781209&postcount=1168

--------------------------------------
*1) Primary UI Components*

The names of various UI objects may be referenced throughout documentation (and are helpful to know when configuring theme). Here are the names of a few primary UI components along with the specific name for their background colors in the theme configuration. This is just as a reference point for the documentation. For more about skins and themes see that post.

Status Bar: TINT_STATUS_BAR
Main Bar: BG_BAR_MAIN
Tab Bar: BG_BAR_TAB
Tab Indicator: TINT_TAB_INDICATOR
Selected Tab: TINT_TAB_INDICATOR_SELECTED
Page: BG_PAGE
Tools bar: BG_BAR_TOOLS
Navigation Bar: TINT_NAVIGATION_BAR

I) Action Bar: BG_BAR_ACTION The Action Bar appears in place of the Main Bar when one or more items is selected.

J) Drawer: The Drawer can be opened by tapping Hamburger in Main Bar or swiping the Page from left edge toward right and takes it’s background color from BG_BAR_MAIN.

--------------------------------------
*2) Navigation*

*To navigate through folders*; Tap the name of he folder you want to enter, or select a bookmark or history item. Note: Tapping the icon to the left will select and highlight the folder.

*To go to the previously accessed folder:*; Press back button. 

*To go anywhere in the path you are browsing*: Tap the Location button in Main bar then tapping the part of the folder tree you want to go to.

*To go to a manually entered location*: Long press the Address in the Main bar then tap “Enter the path”. Note the other things that can be done from this menu: Copy path, Copy name, Enter the path, Create shortcut, Clear thumbnails cache, Properties. Note: The items in lists like this may change as MiXplorer evolves.

*To search for items*: Tap the search icon, then you can start typing what you want to find in current folder. 
*To filter the search:* tap the leaning-hamburger, then select an option. 
*To search recursively (into sub-folders)*: Tap the right-angle arrow icon, then choose options and search criteria. See this FAQ Nugget for recursive and advanced search options: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82781351
*Regex*: Regex is a fairly powerful method of using expressions (wild-cards and variables) to do searches, and can also be used for renaming files. 
Harvesting information in this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71218953&postcount=118

*To change the View level of details*: Tap the View button, then select an option. 
*To Add a file or folder*: Tap the Add button
*To refresh the View*: Tap the Refresh button (or tap the Tab title, or tap the Location button in Main bar then tap the location).  
*To sort the view*: Tap the Sort button (A-Z icon)

*To show or hide an item flagged as hidden*: With no items selected, tap overflow menu then tap "Show Hidden" or "Don't show hidden".
*To exit MiXplorer*: Long-press Back button.

------------------------------------
*3) Bookmarks/History (Drawer) *

*To open the Drawer for Bookmarks and History*: Tap hamburger in Main Bar, or swipe from the left edge toward right.

*To create a Bookmark to a location on the device*: Navigate to the location, then long press the Location in the Main (top) Bar, then tap "Add to...", then tap "Bookmarks"; or Navigate to one level above the folder, then long press the folder in the file/folder list, then tap overflow menu, then tap "Add to...", then tap "Bookmarks". :

*To create a Bookmark to a network share, server or cloud*: Open Drawer, then tap hamburger, then tap Add storage, then select and configure the type of storage. There is a "Custom" option at the bottom of the list. Here are examples of 2 common types of network bookmarks:

1) *To access shared folder (SMB share) on PC or other computer on same local network.*:
- Have a shared folder on a computer with file sharing and network discovery enabled.
- Open MiXplorer on device connected to same network.
- Bookmarks Drawer
- Hamburger button
- Add Storage
- Custom
- Search local
- Enter credentials
- If the search finds no shares there may be an issue with the sharing on the host or network between devices but you could try manual configuration.

2) *To access an FTP Server on another device:*.
- Have an FTP server to connect to.
- Bookmarks Drawer
- Hamburger button
- Add Storage
- Custom
- Enter server details (ftp://<ipaddress>:<port>, user-name password)

*Notes about network and cloud bookmarks*: 

- When you create a connection to local network share or cloud via <Bookmark Drawer - hamburger - Add storage>, a Bookmark will automatically be created. 

- Depending on the type of network location, when you browse the network location you may or may not be able to create bookmarks to locations within that tree as described above. This should work for SMB shares on a computer or folders on another Android device accessed via MiXplorer FTP and might work for others.  

- When you save an off-device bookmark, some context sensitive additional configuration variables may or may not be added to the "Advance settings" field, which in some cases can be edited manually later.

*To Delete or modify a bookmark*: Open the Drawer, then swipe the bookmark name to the right, then select appropriate action. 

*To rearrange bookmarks*: Open the Drawer, then tap and drag a bookmark by it’s icon up or down. 

*To create a custom category (similar to custom bookmark for a search) in the bookmark list*: Open 'All files' - Tap on the search button - Recursively - Enter file-name extensions eg; *.zip|*.rar|*.txt - Press GO - Long press the address bar - Add to bookmarks. 

* To reset the search-all-by=type folders (archive, apk,image, video, etc) if they are gray and don't work:* If you are updating from an older version of MiXplorer you may have to click on bookmark menu and choose "reset default" (which should preserve your own bookmarks) to recreate the new versions of the search bookmarks, then you can delete the gray ones.

*Bookmark functions via the Bookmarks Menu*: Add storage Reset defaults; Remove all, Export. Note: To import bookmarks, open the exported .micfg file with MiXplorer and select import. 

*To switch between Bookmarks and History* : Open Drawer then tap the Bookmarks or History label in top Bar.

*To clear history*: Open Drawer to History, then tap mini-hamburger.

--------------------------------------
*4) Tabs*

1st Tab is left-most. Last Tab is right-most. New tabs will open to the right of the active tab. 

General Tab functions can be accessed via the tab menu and are context sensitive, based on Tab bar visibility and tab arrangement.

Some functions can can be accessed by long pressing on a Tab when the Tab Bar is visible.

*To refresh a Tab’s view*: Swipe down, or tap on the name in the Tab Bar, or tap the location name in main bar then tap it again in the drop down.

*To open a new tab*:
- Open Bookmarks/History
- Long press on the item that you want to open in a new tab
or
- Select a folder in the main page
- Tap the overflow menu in the action bar
- Tap "Open in new tab", 
or;
- Tap the Tab menu then tap "Add new tab"
or;
- When on last (right-most) tab, Swipe from right edge to left (depends on "Settings" - ""More Settings" - "Swiping in first and last...")


*Save single tab as default tab or to save a group of tabs (Note: "Save" may occasionally be referred to as "Pin") *

*To save an individual Tab be opened to a specific location at each app start (default tab)*
- Have only one tab opened.
- Navigate to desired location.
- Long press on Tab Title then tap "Set as default". 
- Open the Tab drop-down menu, select, "Save tabs", Tap "Now" (leave "On Exit" un-selected).  

*To save a group of tabs (tab-set) to be opened at each app start*: 
- Create the tabs, and open each to the location of your choice. 
- To set the default tab (to be active at app start) long press on Tab Title then tap "Set as default". 
- Open the Tab drop-down menu, select, "Save tabs", Tap "Now" (leave "On Exit" un-selected).  
Note: View detail level and sort order should be remembered per tab.

*To have MiXplorer save the tab-set that is in place at each app close (to be opened at next app app start)*: 
- Open the Tab menu.
- Select check box: "On Exit".

*To reset tabs to whatever was last saved by 'Save tabs - Now" or by "Save tabs - On exit"*: 
- Open the Tab menu then tap Reset tabs. Each Tab's view level and sort order should be remembered and not be reset by this action.


*5) Views (file folder list)*

There are many ways to configure the file/folder list views using the "View" and "Sort" buttons which appear in the Tools bar at the bottom (in the default skin and configuration). Here are a few of the more notable functions:

- "View" button - "Recursive data": When "Recursive data" is enabled (and after a refresh of the view) MiXplorer will calculate and show the quantity of items and storage space uses in sub-folders.

- "View" button - "Reset defaults": When "Reset defaults" is enabled then pinch zoom settings can be reset to default for each drive independently by going to root of drive, then selecting a view mode (eg "Detailed"). To maintain the different zoom levels disable "Reset defaults".

- "Pin" an item to top of list: A folder or file can be "Pinned" so it stays at the top of the list view regardless of sort options. To pin/unpin an item: Select it then open menu then select pin/unpin. Similarly, apps in the "Open with" list can be pinned to the top of that list by long pressing the app then tapping "Pin"

- Create a custom thumbnail: To create a custom thumbnail for a folder (which would be used when "Auto folder preview" is enabled in main settings) put the image you want to use for the thumbnail in the folder and rename it to .preview.

- Gallery style view for search folders: For the search folders which show all of a certain file type (eg Audio, Document, Image, Video),  there is a gallery style view which shows all images of the designated type on the device but grouped in folders by location similar to the way most default gallery apps work. To enable this mode: Tap the "Sort" button then enable "By parent". To show all items in one list without the folders, disable "By parent"

- App, User App, System App: When viewing contents of the "App" search bookmark, tapping on Location allows choice of App (all), User App, System App. To create a custom bookmark to any of those: Tap the Location in Main Bar, then select desired view (App, User App, or System App) then long press location and "Add to" bookmarks. 

*6) "Home" page*

A full page panel containing locations with details, described in more detail here: MiX Nugget - Home Page - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82781209&postcount=1168

*View Customization* (more in Skins/Themes)

*Disable Thumbnails (folder specific}:* Place image in folder > rename to .nothumbnail
*Custom Folder Icon (folder specific):* Place image in folder > rename to .foldericon
*Custom Folder Icon Preview (folder specific): Place image in folder > rename to. preview

Notes: 
- Some image properties may not function properly. Icons can be optimized here: https://tinypng.com/
- Some of these may depend on a related setting within the app (eg .preview file and setting "Auto folder preview")



----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------
LINKS TO FAQ SECTIONS
i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post)
ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS
iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)
iv. FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS
v. MiX NUGGETS (Freestanding Topical Posts)
vi. THEMES and SKINS
vii. BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP
MiX Nugget - Settings Overview: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82834917*


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 5, 2016)

*iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS*

*Search, searching for items:* Expanded description of search methods in this post. MiX Nugget - Searching for Files and Folders: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82781351&postcount=1170 

*Select a file or folder*: Long press anywhere on the file, or tap on the icon at the left side.

*Select multiple files and or folders*: Select one file or folder as described above and then select additional items by tapping on the name of each item.

*Select all files and folders in the current view*: Tap the "Select all" button in the tools bar, or open overflow menu and tap Select all. Note: the Select all button and the Servers button can be swapped in the Tools Bar via Settings - More Settings.

Once you have selected any item(s) the Action Bar will appear (temporally replacing the Main Bar) and will show a counter of selected items with their size, and icons for some standard actions with an overflow menu for more actions. The downward pointing arrow now offers options to expand shift or invert the selection.

*There are several ways to to Copy or Move items:* 

*Task queue* Select items, then choose an action (repeat process for multiple jobs), then navigate to destination, then tap Job Queue, then select queued task. 

- Individual pending tasks or all pending tasks can be cleared from the queue.

- Pending Copy tasks in the queue can be repeated to different destinations.

*Drag & drop*: Select some items then long press on that selection and drag. A hovering pop-up will appear indicating how many selected items are being dragged.When the the destination folder becomes highlighted, release the selection and respond to the  then a “Drop files” prompt which offers a choice to copy or move the selected items.

*Copy To  and Move To*: To copy/move files to a folder to be selected during the process; select items, open menu, tap ]Copy To  or Move To,  navigate to location, tap OK.

Some long file operations can be paused using the play/pause button in the task status window. Also, from there the task can be canceled or sent to background.

*Delete options*. There are several delete methods, the visibility of which may be context sensitive, and MiXplorer has a native "recycle/trash" feature which can be enabled in Settings - More Settings - Undo. 

_*Normal*_: Deletes file “normally”. As is the case with file deletions (not Recycle or Trash) in other OS, the deletion is non-reversible but the raw data may persist until incidentally written over by other system activity.

_*Trash*_: Similar to Recycle or Trash bins on desktops. The locations (drives/root paths) where “Trash” functions may very across ROMs and devices.  When "Undo" is enabled as described above the following should occur:

- Deleted items are placed in hidden folders named .recycle at the root of each drive. Don't delete those manually unless you are not using the "Undo" feature.

- In the main menu there is an item called "Undo" which shows a list of available undo items. Long press on an item in that list to see the specific files that can be restored. Short press to restore that item/group of items. 

- Menu > Undo > "Remove all"; will delete all the .recycle folders and their contents from all drives (if they exist). Also nota bene: only do this if you are sure you wont need to restore anything). Any time you "Trash" something when "Undo" is enabled the .recycle folder for that drive will be recreated. If you've already disabled "Undo" in settings and still have leftover material in the .recycle folders, those folders can be deleted manually (requires "Show hidden")

- In some cases you may be able to recover items manually from the .recycle folders. 

- If the trash cannot be emptied, try the following: Main Menu > Undo > Remove all, or Settings > More Settings > deselect  Undo. As with manually deleting the contents of the trash/recycle folder, make sure you dont need anything from there before doing this.

_*Shredder*_: Destroys files before deleting them. Only available for certain locations. May take longer for larger selections. Deletion by this method is non-reversible and leaves minimal if any recoverable data on the drive.

*Batch Delete*: When you try to delete a folder as "Normal", it also takes time to clean up database, removing thumbnails, etc... . You can use "Batch Delete" to remove that folder as fast as possible.



----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------
[*LINKS TO FAQ SECTIONS*
i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post)
ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS
iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)
iv. FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS
v. MiX NUGGETS (Freestanding Topical Posts)
vi. THEMES and SKINS
vii. BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP
MiX Nugget - Settings Overview: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82834917


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 5, 2016)

*iv. FTP and HTTP SERVERS and Sent-to*

NOTE: As of MiXplorer version 6.57 there have been substantial changes to server functionality and configuration; TCP was removed, send-to was merged into FTP server, TLS/SSL toggle and explicit/implicit switches were added, and multiple accounts can be configured. Please note that after updating to MiXplorer 6.57 you will have to reconfigure the username and password and a few other things in the server as described below. This post describes the updated server configurations. The description of server configuration for older version of MiX (6.56 and previous) are in this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85896901

*--------------------------------------------*
Two ways MiXplorer can make folders available to other devices are *FTP/Share server* and *HTTP/WebDav server*. Each of the server types delivers different functionality:

Disclaimer: The default home ,ocation may have changed since the writing of this.

- *The FTP/Share server* typically offers the most robust functionality is can be accessed by FTP clients and by native file explorers in some operating systems.

- *The HTTP/WebDav server* offers less robust functionality but can be accessed by web browsers and native file explorers on most other systems without any client software, just a full-featured web browser and the requisite credentials.

The MiX server will deliver a different “home” location (folder seen as working folder of directory tree by client) and will offer different levels of access to files on the server device according to: account settings, and method used to run the server, and which folder is in the active tab in MiX on the server device at the time the server is invoked.  There is a more detailed description of the different home locations used in different situations below (see *Home Path" *but first here are descriptions of the general server settings and per-account settings.

*--------------------------------------------
General Server Settings: *The settings on the main edit server panel apply to the server in general and to all accounts which run on it.

*To edit server*:  Open servers list by any method > edit (pencil icon).

*Port*: This is the port # which is appended to the IP address.
*Time out (seconds)*: The duration of time after which the server turns off automatically.
*IP address (optional)*: Experimental.
*Toggle Start on boot*: Sets the server to start on device boot.
*Toggle TLS/SSL*: Enable/disable encryption.
*Explicit/Implicit*:  (FTP/Share only) Set Explicit or Implicit mode.
*None/Basic/Digest*: (HTTPWebDav only) [description needed]
*Keystore*: [description needed]
*Certificate*: [description needed]

More about TLS and Explicit/Implicit here: MiX Nugget: Server Security Settings https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85932885
*--------------------------------------------
Account settings.*
There must be one account (which is equivalent to a username and password configured for the server in the previous MiXplorer versions). Multiple accounts can be created for the same server with each account having different credentials and offering different type of access.

*To use just one account: *(similar to the username/password from the previous version) rename and configure the “admin” placeholder account or create a new account and delete the placeholder.

*To create a new account*: In the server edit box Tap *Add* > enter desired parameters > save.

*To edit an existing account*: Tap the account drop down (the displayed account name) > tap the name of the account you want to edit.

*To delete an account*: Tap the account drop down (the displayed account name) > tap the name of the account you want to delete > tap delete. Note: the delete button will not appear if there is only one account.

In the Account edit box the following can be set::

*Username
Password
Home Path*: Folder which is seen as working folder of directory tree by client. More detail below.
*Read only
Show hidden globally

--------------------------------------------
Home Path* – The location that clients will see as working directory or root of directory tree (and what else they have access to).

*With a home path designated in the account.*

For all methods of invoking the server, when a home path is designated then that directory is presented to clients as root of directory tree with no ability to browse up or to other locations outside of that path.


*With no home path designated:

From Servers > toolbar, or from Menu > Servers:*
- For Filezilla (and perhaps other dedicated FTP client software), Home for clients will be the current active folder on the MiX FTP server device (the working folder) with the ability to navigate from root of MiX FTP server device.
- For MiXplorer client, root directory at MiX client will be root of FTP server device.

*From Edit panel, or QuickTile, or Wiidget:*
- For Filezilla (and perhaps other dedicated FTP client software) Home for clients will be root of internal storage of FTP server device with the ability to navigate from root of MiX FTP server device.
- For MiXplorer client the root directory at MiX client will be root of MiX server device.

*Example Usage Case for multiple accounts: *in one FTP server an account could be created with a specific home path so that connections to the server under that account will only see that directory, and another account could be created with no home path designated which allows access to the root of the FTP server device.

*--------------------------------------------
Send To: *To Use the FTP Server to receive files from another device running MiX via Send-to

- Configure FTP servers on both devices with the same port number. Note: The same port # is no longer required; the port can be set in the settings of the connecting device 

- Run the server.

- On the client device: select a file > menu > send to > > tap settings to set port to match server port > select server device > in the authentication box enter a password for the displayed account or select a different account and use that account password > Tap OK.

- The regular MiXplorer file operation containing the typical options to abort the process or put it in the background will appear but for small files may not be on the screen for long enough to interact with; nice to have this if you want to gracefully abort a file transfer.

- The file will be copied to the location determined by the home path set for that account. See those rules above but in short for an account with no path configured the files will go to root (/) of the server device, and if a path is configured they will go to that path.

Note: subsequent file transfers during the same MiXplorer FTP server session may not require credentials and may proceed automatically. In that case in order to switch users the ftp server must be briefly stopped and restarted.

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352

----------------------------------------------
*LINKS TO FAQ SECTIONS*
i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post)
ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS
iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)
iv. FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS
v. MiX NUGGETS (Freestanding Topical Posts)
vi. THEMES and SKINS
vii. BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP
MiX Nugget - Settings Overview: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82834917


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 5, 2016)

*MiX NUGGET INDEX*

Individual freestanding FAQ posts which describe a MiXplorer feature in enough detail for basic use without having to sift through the sprawling FAQ. More detail here. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75355181&postcount=412

--------------------------------------
*Add-ons (simple list):* https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82834971&postcount=1182

--------------------------------------
*Android-version specific workarounds:.* including accessing /android/data on internal and external drives, and /data/data. Applicable primarily to A11 and up but might also be applicable elsewhere. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85904825



--------------------------------------
*Automated Intents (Tasker etc)
- *COPY with Tasker, Automagic and...: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75389465&postcount=422
*- Turning Servers ON/OFF with Tasker and*... :https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75400602&postcount=424

--------------------------------------
*Autotag*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75366938&postcount=420

--------------------------------------
*Batch Renaming and Regex*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-71218953

*--------------------------------------
Bookmark Advanced Settings*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=80301547&postcount=932
- SMB shares on other LAN device.
- FTP servers on other LAN device.
- Bluetooth folder on other BT connected device running MiX
- Cloud

*--------------------------------------
Create a language package (for translators)*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75741128&postcount=469

*--------------------------------------
Default Date and Time formats:* https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76749686&postcount=561
and
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76750741&postcount=562

*--------------------------------------
MiX Nugget - Document Provider*: For accessing OTG and or accessing /android/data, /android/media, android/obb, and or accessing locations in Android 13, and in other scenarios.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051

*MiX Nugget: Troubleshooting SD card & USB OTG access, and creating Document Providers.*: A troubleshooting walk-through fpd coument providers and other issues of drive and directory access.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-87626419

*MiX Nugget: Set document provider for Android 13 (with some resets)*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-a d-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-87492173

*MiX Nugget - Reset Root:*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-87492173

*--------------------------------------
Find Duplicate File*s: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76395344&postcount=514

*--------------------------------------
Home Page*: A full page panel of locations including details about the locations: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82781209&postcount=1168

*--------------------------------------
Merging Text (txt) files*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75786123&postcount=480

*--------------------------------------
Optimizing Network Connections*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-84515405

*--------------------------------------
Searching for Files and Folders* https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82781351&postcount=1170

*--------------------------------------
SERVERS: 

FTP and HTTP SERVERS and Sent-to*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157350

*Server Security Settings*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85932885

*FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS; Servers configuration for older version of MiX   *
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85896901

*Turning Servers ON/OFF with Tasker* and...:https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75400602&postcount=422

*Old TCP Server post*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75366970&postcount=421

*--------------------------------------
Settings Overview:* https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82834917&postcount=1181

*Settings (reset):* https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=83626647&postcount=1263

*--------------------------------------
Storage Analyzer:* https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85942125

*--------------------------------------
Tabs: *Save (aka; pin), rearrange, close, clone Tabs:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75580704&postcount=440
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-75580704

*--------------------------------------
Tools; Duplicates & App Remnants: *https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85952549

*--------------------------------------
MiX Nugget - If you cannot uninstall MiX from within Android OS, try doing do so via ADB.*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-87652917

*--------------------------------------
Version Compatibility (possibly helpful for some older devices): *https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-84468783


--------------------------------------
--------------------------------------
Possible additions.

- App backups.
- Archive management.
- Description of available plug-ins.
- MiXplorer Media Viewer usage description
- MiXplorer Editor usage description

Many things can be learned by exploring the app, most UI elements have a function, long press is your friend.

----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------
*LINKS TO FAQ SECTIONS*
i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post)
ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS
iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)
iv. FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS
v. MiX NUGGETS (Freestanding Topical Posts)
vi. THEMES and SKINS
vii. BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP
MiX Nugget - Settings Overview: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82834917


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 5, 2016)

*Themes and Skins*

*vi. SKINS and THEMES*

Before getting to detailed skinning and theming, here are a few customizations which can be made outside app, skin, and theme settings,

*View Customization* (more in Skins/Themes)

*Disable Thumbnails (folder specific}:* Place image in folder > rename to .nothumbnail
*Custom Folder Icon (folder specific):* Place image in folder > rename to .foldericon
*Custom Folder Icon Preview (folder specific):* Place image in folder > rename to. preview

Notes: 
- Some image properties may not function properly. Icons can be optimized here: https://tinypng.com/
- Some of these may depend on a related setting within the app (eg .preview file and setting "Auto folder preview")

Onward to Skins and Themes

Note: Thanks @FatalBulletHit for the excellent materiel and re-write of this post.

There are 2 ways to change the look of the MiXplorer UI: Skins, and Themes.

*Skins:*

- Skins primarily involve the colours of various elements, font parameters (eg bold/normal), icon parameters (eg round/square). There are many elements to keep track of but this is all accessible through the MiXplorer UI. Modifying skins can be done within the MiXplorer app by going to: 3 Dot menu > Settings > Skin. Until you learn the various elements, testing small changes incrementally may be advisable and is a good way to explore. eg Make one element bright red then check the UI to see what changed. Lather, rinse, repeat with different elements.

Here are some sources of custom skins and or discussion about them:

*• Themes by @djdarkknight96*
*• Themes by @TerrorFlatRider*
*• Themes by Vladimir*
*• Windows Fluent Design theme by @marciozomb13*
*• Material Design theme by @marciozomb13*
*• Theme Corporate*
*• Guillaume Skins Gallery*
*• YandLiu Skins Gallery*

There are also some skins at the MiXplorer website: https://mixplorer.com/skins/

*To select a skin*: Settings - Skin - <select skin>
*To create new skin (based on default skin*): Settings - Skins - Add - New
*To modify an existing skin*: Settings - Skins - <pencil> - Edit

*Skin documentation*: You can find a somewhat in depth documentation by @FatalBulletHit in this FAQ post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78541319&postcount=733.
Preview:









*To save a new or modified skin*:
- To save a skin for the first time: Tap "save" then enter the name of the skin and the author.
- To save after modifying an existing skin, tap save (name/author will not be requested again.)

*To export skin (2 ways)*:
- Settings - Skins - <pencil> - Export - clipboard.
This exports the skin to clipboard. The clipboard contents can be pasted into a text file and saved, or pasted into a new MiXplorer installation.

or

- Settings - Skins - <pencil> - Export - micfg
This saves the skin as an importable .micfg file.

*To install skin (2 ways)*:
- Copy skin values from a text file into buffer, or have them in buffer from previous export to clipboard.
- Settings - Skins - Add - Clipboard

or

- Navigate to and select a <skinname>.micfg file than select "Import"

----------------------------------------------

*Themes*

- Themes yield an even wider range of potential UI changes which are made by modifying the actual resources (files and other graphic aspects) with which the UI is constructed and displayed during use. Creating themes requires some understanding about the resources themselves and how to perform some intermediate file management tasks but it is not very hard to do.

- Custom can be found and discussed a few places (and as with any other MiX discussion is welcome here as well). Note, some of these links may beduplicates of the ones listed above.

@djdarkknight96's thread:
Announced here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76812709&postcount=25259
Direct link here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76812645&postcount=1

@TerrorFlatRider's thread:
Announced here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76816946&postcount=25262
Direct link here: [Themes] MiXplorer Themes by TerrorFlatRider; https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76816946&postcount=25262

Themes from Vladimir:
Announced here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78240950&postcount=26780
Direct link here: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1rPYLPtJGeu9iwPCTasT_f2K86uVho7pU

Theme by @mhz
https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...-theme-mhz-t4147783/post83616953#post83616953

New (as of December 2020) MiX Theme-ing thread by @TheMystic: [Tutorial] MiXplorer – Themes & Skins – How to make them? https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/tutorial-mixplorer-themes-skins-how-to-make-them.4202319/

Sample theme which could be used as a template. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76629263&postcount=25049

*To install a Theme:* Open MiXplorer (must be MiX, not other file manager) > tap  theme mit file > tap import.
*To remove/revert theme to default:* Settings > More Settings > Reset > Theme.

Note: When installing or installing themes it is best to first revert to the default skin as well.

For historic purposes and just in case it is recreated here are details about the earstwhile original skins gallery: 
Skins may be uploaded or downloaded from the Skins gallery (where there are instructions about how to upload your own skin and apply skins). http://gallery.asymmetrics.nl/index...io5NTZmNzliOTMzOWY4ZDRlYmM3ZjQxNWZjYzE2ZjI3Yg. There are many nice user contributed skins in this gallery. There may be others shared in various posts in the MiXplorer threads.


----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------
*LINKS TO FAQ SECTIONS*
i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post)
ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS
iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)
iv. FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS
v. MiX NUGGETS (Freestanding Topical Posts)
vi. THEMES and SKINS
vii. BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP
MiX Nugget - Settings Overview: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82834917[/B]


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 5, 2016)

-     *vii. BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP*

----------------------------------------------
*Bug Reporting: *
Please report bugs in the primary MiXplorer thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691.

Bug reports should come from the newest beta version of the app. If you notice a bug in the newest release version then check the newest beta. If it also occurs in the beta then log it from there.

Bug reports should include. details about your device (Android version, ROM version, Root status, SU method, MiXplorer version) as well as a step by step description of how to reproduce the issue and a log taken while the issue was reproduced.

----------------------------------------------
*MiXplorer's Built-in Logging:


Enable MiXplorer logging*: Settings . More settings . Logging (enable)

_MiXplorer has a native logging feature. If logging is enabled (as it is by default) then the most efficient and the recommended way to do it is the following:

- After crash or after experiencing issue,
- Open MiXplorer
- 3-dots menu
- Send log.

If you have disabled logging in the past, or you if are diagnosing more complicated issues or if you will be reviewing the logs yourself before sending. Here is a manual method that some people use:

- Enable MiXplorer logging.
- Close MiXplorer.
- Open MiXplorer.
- Reproduce the issue.
- Close MiXplorer.
- The logs should be in /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.mixplorer/cache/log/ (The path may vary slightly depending on ROM).
- Use alternative file manager (just for this ) to get most recent log in folder.
- If using MiXplorer to get the log manually, then make sure to get the log for the previous MiXplorer session rather than the one for the current session.

*Testing and Logging Notes*:

- Reproduce and log issues in a new session of MiXplorer that was started after logging has been enabled. In other words: Enable logging, then close MiXplorer, then start MiXplorer to reproduce the issue and send the log. A new log is created each time you open MiXplorer. Note: - In some cases it is recommended to test the issue in a clean installation of MiXplorer (after uninstalling MiX then reinstalling it).

- The MiXplorer log directory will not appear until MiXplorer logging has been enabled at least once since last new installation of MiXplorer. Also, if MiXplorer is uninstalled the log folder will be deleted, so if you are getting logs manually during repeated tests remember to do so before next uninstall.

- Before sharing logs it is a good practice to review them for information that you don’t want to share, and to delete that information or replace it with an obvious label, eg <thing x deleted>. To each their own about what to delete, but reviewing logs with privacy in mind before sending is prudent.

- For logging more complex issues, or certain types of FCs where native app logging does not catch the error, a full system log (logcat) may be needed. The app "MatLog" (formerly "CatLog") from Play Store https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pluscubed.matlog&hl=en can be used to capture logcats on the device. If an issue is causing reboots then the log might have to be taken from a USB connection on a computer via ADB.

- When you share the log, also share the following:

1) Full details of the device including: Android version, ROM version and variant, Root status, SU status, busybox status.
2) A detailed description about how to reproduce the error when logging so others may try to reproduce it.

----------------------------------------------
*LINKS TO FAQ SECTIONS*
i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post)
ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS
iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)
iv. FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS
v. MiX NUGGETS (Freestanding Topical Posts)
vi. THEMES and SKINS
vii. BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP_


----------



## Preet_ (Feb 25, 2016)

[Q] How to create a .zip file and sign it in MiXplorer? I've downloaded the zip viewer plugin but cannot create .zip file


----------



## Dzepar (Feb 25, 2016)

Preet_ said:


> [Q] How to create a .zip file and sign it in MiXplorer? I've downloaded the zip viewer plugin but cannot create .zip file

Click to collapse



1. Select files you want to zip
2. Press 3 dots (menu) 
3. Press Archiv 
4. Paste icon will show 
5. Select again Archive in paste menu  

I don't remember correctly but it's like this something. 

Good Luck! 

Sent from my XPERIA M2 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 25, 2016)

Preet_ said:


> [Q] How to create a .zip file and sign it in MiXplorer? I've downloaded the zip viewer plugin but cannot create .zip file

Click to collapse



You can create a zip file even without the archive add-in by following a workflow similar to file copy/move operations (and this should also work with the add-in).

- Select some items that you want to put in a zip file.
- Open the overflow menu (3 dots).
- Select "Archive" (the task will be added to the task list just as file copy/move tasks would be)
- Navigate to the location to where you want to save the zip file.
- Open the task menu then select the pending ARCHIVE task.
- Choose the archive options: File type (zip, 7z or tar), level of compression, key (optional), and the split length (optional) then select OK.

I'm not sure exactly what  is the the purpose of the archive add-in but have read in the main MiXplorer  thread that it handles .RAR files. Maybe some of the MiXplorer regulars can provide a more detailed description if it, which could then be added to the FAQ.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 25, 2016)

Dzepar said:


> 1. Select files you want to zip
> 2. Press 3 dots (menu)
> 3. Press Archiv
> 4. Paste icon will show
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL I type too slow (and got distracted by a phone call while posting an answer)  Thanks.


----------



## Preet_ (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks @Dzepar and @IronTechmonkey !


----------



## PolyWon (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the manual, MiXplorer is great:good:


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 1, 2016)

*FTP and paths on SD cards.*

Every now and then I test all the possible paths to Internal and External SDs via FTP. With some lingering SD card access issues recently resolved, now seems like a good time to repeat the routine. 

In L5.1.1/CM12.1, SuperSU 2.65 (recent Playstore update of flashed SuperSU 2.46), Selinux = permissive, MiXplorer v6.1.4.BETA_B1602294, Filezilla 3.11.0.2 FTP client connecting to MiXplorer FTP using active tab at / as top level, copying a 15MB PDF through a variety of paths:

*/storage/sdcard0*, and */storage/emulated/legacy*, and */sdcard*: File copy is successful to root of internal SD but no contents shown at these paths in FTP client. Viewing same location via /storage/emulated/0 shows the copied file and all other expected content. A bad thing about this is that copying the file again by the same method overwrites the existing one without a prompt. I verified this by copying a different file of different type and size but with same filename.

*/storage/emulated/0*: File copy is successful to root of internal SD..

*/external_sd*: File copy is successful to root of external SD.

*/storage/sdcard1*: File copy is successful to root of external SD.

*/mnt/media_rw/sdcard1*: File copy is successful to root of external SD.

*/mnt/shell/emulated/0*: File copy is successful to root of internal SD.

*/mnt/shell/emulated/legacy*: This is a weird one. File copy is successful but this path is not linked to any other location and the copied file is there alone when viewed via FTP or in MiX on device. Not a problem, just interesting, maybe a quirk of the ROM.


----------



## YexuanXiao (Mar 3, 2016)

[Q]How to export album cover? I was only find add it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 3, 2016)

YexuanXiao said:


> [Q]How to export album cover? I was only find add it.

Click to collapse



This is hard to answer with so few details about the situation. Export from what? Are you using the latest version of MiXplorer. Can you provide a screenshot?


----------



## Dzepar (Mar 3, 2016)

YexuanXiao said:


> [Q]How to export album cover? I was only find add it.

Click to collapse



I don't think it's possible to export it. You can change/replace it but not exported. Unless I don't know how  
@IronTechmonkey 
I think he meant of this:





 

Sent from my XPERIA M2 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 3, 2016)

Dzepar said:


> I don't think it's possible to export it. You can change/replace it but not exported. Unless I don't know how
> @IronTechmonkey
> I think he meant of this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Another as yet unexplored area of MiXplorer for me. Thanks! Just for kicks I played with this for a bit.  I was able to replace album art for an MP3 and restore it to the original. The "Remove" button had me thinking I could remove the original album art but it only works to remove a custom image and restore the original. Although the "Remove" button might be more descriptive if it was named "Restore" the behavior of protecting the original material seems normal, although I can remove album art from same file on PC with dBpowerapm's tag editor. Maybe there is a feature request in there somewhere but there are more important things being requested now.

As to @YexuanXiao's question, I did some searching and could only find a references to linux command line functions and some PC utilities that might be able to do this but nothing ready-made for Android.


----------



## Dzepar (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm bad with numbers but I think it was added after media player was added it's very handy tho I do all my edits on pc this is great for quick edit.  

Sent from my XPERIA M2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonoscar (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you for the great work!


----------



## HootanParsa (Mar 6, 2016)

Great work @IronTechmonkey, I appreciate it.


----------



## HootanParsa (Mar 6, 2016)

YexuanXiao said:


> [Q]How to export album cover? I was only find add it.

Click to collapse



Good idea. I'd add it. 
Thanks.


----------



## gbswales (Mar 18, 2016)

*Galaxy S7edge*

I just installed this on my galaxy S7 edge (not rooted) but I can only seem to acccess content stored on the internal SD and not the external SD card
The built in file explorer and other file tools all seem to recognise the external drive without me setting anything up - so how can I get MXplorer to access the card?
I am using my external card in the default mode provided by amazon and do not want to go down the new route in Marshmallow of combining the external internal memories with each other. I also don't want to root the device (at least not when I have only had it for a couple of weeks)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 18, 2016)

gbswales said:


> I just installed this on my galaxy S7 edge (not rooted) but I can only seem to acccess content stored on the internal SD and not the external SD card
> The built in file explorer and other file tools all seem to recognise the external drive without me setting anything up - so how can I get MXplorer to access the card?
> I am using my external card in the default mode provided by amazon and do not want to go down the new route in Marshmallow of combining the external internal memories with each other. I also don't want to root the device (at least not when I have only had it for a couple of weeks)

Click to collapse



Firstly, your cautious approach to making significant system changes (such as rooting) is sensible. Along those lines, IMO  Marshmallow's "adoptable" storage feature (which uses external SD as internal storage) has significant downsides and should not be used unless necessary, and then only after it is carefully researched. It formats and encrypts the SD card in ways the make future use of the SD card inflexible. I can go on a longer and very cynical rant about that feature but suffice it to say; again, good idea to be cautious here as you have been.

As to the reported issue of the accessing External SD card. It is a know issue that is being chased and which varies across different sets of circumstances. Several iterations of this issue have been reported but more reports could not hurt. I recommend that you report it at the MiXplorer thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691, including the details of your device (some of which you have provided here) - Android version, ROM or stock variant, Root method if any, SU method if any, specific version of MiXplorer and a description of the exact steps you take to reproduce the issue. Also, and perhaps most important, include a log taken while the issue is reproduced. MiXplorer includes it's own logging feature. You would enable logging in MiXplorer's settings, then exit MiXplorer, then open MiXplorer and reproduce the issue, then close MiXplorer, then share the most recent log in your post. The logs will be in /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.mixplorer/log. Note: the log directory will not appear until MiXplorer logging has been enabled and used at least once.


----------



## Portovelo (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe is a good idea, hace a tap to show all my smb windows


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 14, 2016)

Portovelo said:


> Maybe is a good idea, hace a tap to show all my smb windows

Click to collapse



This thread is for the MiXplorer FAQ and instruction about how to use MiXplorer. Please post feature requests and bug reports in the MiXplorer development thread where they will get more direct attention for the developer. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691. Thanks


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 10, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 10, 2016)

Portovelo said:


> Maybe is a good idea, hace a tap to show all my smb windows

Click to collapse



BTW I think others may have asked about this in MiXplorer thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 10, 2016)

Will add this to FAQ, but there is a new Tabs option to "Save on exit" which once invoked will save whatever tabs were opened at app close and can be turned off by using the existing "Save tabs" option to save the presently opened tabs.

Testing post links.

URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157294&postcount=1


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 20, 2016)

Allen_Walker said:


> Hi man. I found same answer for your FAQ.
> 1. This is enable full filenames for grid view mode (grid, large grid, extra large grid) in page.
> 2. This is merge analog task for user. example: I choose 1 file and pres copy, this is create task. but I want copy another file too, and I choose another file and pres copy, mixplorer ask me if I want to combine tasks, and if I agree tasks combined. Then I open the merged task and execute it. This is work for copy, move, archive, encrypt, decrypt operations.
> 3. This is create icon preview in folders contains some files. I don't  know how many types support this. but Video, Picture and APK files show icon preview in folders.

Click to collapse



@Allen_Walker Thank you very much for filling in these gaps in the FAQ. I'll stitch them into the OPs here. If  anyone else would like to thank @Allen_Walker for these helpful additions you can do so in this post in the MiXplorer development thread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66949531&postcount=13819. If anyone has more additions to the MiXplorer FAQ please post them here in the FAQ thread.

[EDIT] I explored these, made some minor some editorial changes based on additional discoveries and the flow of the FAQ, and added them to the OPs.

Also Here is more about one of the additional discoveries:

The "full filenames" option also applies to list views but since list views can accommodate longer names the name has to be very long before this setting is needed: Here is an example of how long a file name had to be before it got truncated in list view on my device/settings combination.



Also, if "full filenames" is enabled, in some grid views an extremely long file name may be longer than the display itself. In this case the scrolling may not be able to go back up to the file icon. 

If this happens you can refresh the view or scroll down a bit and then back up to go higher in the view.

Thanks again for the new information without which I may not have explored further.
Also, thanks @Ultramanoid who explains the origin of the long filename setting here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66673010&postcount=13413


----------



## ajayvshukla (Jun 5, 2016)

*Question*

I can not backup apps as an apk but as mib or something. Is there any way to baxkup app as direct apk?


----------



## Dzepar (Jun 5, 2016)

ajayvshukla said:


> I can not backup apps as an apk but as mib or something. Is there any way to baxkup app as direct apk?

Click to collapse



If i understood your question you need to:

Open MiXplorer, from your bookmarks chose User App, find MiXplorer and copy it to your desired location (it should be named base.apk so rename it with auto rename option)  

Good Luck! 

Sent from my XPERIA M2


----------



## ajayvshukla (Jun 5, 2016)

Dzepar said:


> If i understood your question you need to:
> 
> Open MiXplorer, from your bookmarks chose User App, find MiXplorer and copy it to your desired location (it should be named base.apk so rename it with auto rename option)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

Thank you very much...?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick491 (Jul 9, 2016)

I can't remember how to open the SD card folder by default when opening MiXplorer.

How do you open a folder by default when launching the program? 

I'm sure I'm missing something..


----------



## Dzepar (Jul 10, 2016)

nick491 said:


> I can't remember how to open the SD card folder by default when opening MiXplorer.
> 
> How do you open a folder by default when launching the program?
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing something..

Click to collapse



First open the folder you want as default, the hit arrow to save tabs, hold on folder name and hit set as Default. 

Good Luck!  










Sent from my XPERIA M2


----------



## nick491 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dzepar said:


> First open the folder you want as default, the hit arrow to save tabs, hold on folder name and hit set as Default.
> 
> Good Luck!

Click to collapse



This does not work for me. I tried several times (different ways) like you said but am unable to.


----------



## Dzepar (Jul 10, 2016)

nick491 said:


> This does not work for me. I tried several times (different ways) like you said but am unable to.

Click to collapse



In that case you need to make log and report in the main MiXplorer thread. 
Here a link if you not know how to.  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post65157363

Do you have pop up when saving tabs like in screenshot? First time that i tried i didn't have that so i didn't work, but the  second time pop up shows and press Now, clear from recent and it worked.  

Good Luck! 


Sent from my XPERIA M2 using XDA Labs


----------



## nick491 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dzepar said:


> In that case you need to make log and report in the main MiXplorer thread.
> Here a link if you not know how to.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post65157363
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nevermind. Unchecking the "Save tabs..." box works. Thanks for the screenshot.

I've done this before but must have forgotten how to Save a tab.


----------



## Allen_Walker (Jul 16, 2016)

*[Q.]* How I can add new bookmark?
*[A.]* You can this by two ways:
        1. Select target folders, open menu (3 dots) and choose Toggle bookmark.






        2. Open target folders, long press on navigation menu and select Toggle bookmark.






*[Q.]* How I can compare the hash sums of files.
*[A.]* You can open properties of one file, do a short tap on the hash sum to copy, then open properties of another file and make a long tap on the hash sum for comparison.






*[Q.]* How I can  to export/remove or add album cover?
*[A.]* You can this from metadata operation (Select target mp3, open menu (3 dots) and select Metadata), tap on cover in your mp3 file and select Export or Remove.
If you want Add picture in mp3 you need doing long tap on picture and move to target mp3 (drag-n-drop), confirm your action and album cover updated.






*[Q.]* How I can set picture as wallpaper through MiXplorer?
*[A.]* You can open the image in the Mixplorer image viewer, tap once to the appearance panel, open menu (3 dots) and choose Set as Wallpaper.






*[Q.]* When I use player in Mixplorer brightness is changed to Full. How to fix it?
*[A.]* In the player works gestures. Vertical swipe on the left side is the volume change, vertical swipe on right side is the brightness change and horizontal swipe is the skip frames (back-forward).


----------



## harrisc (Jul 18, 2016)

I am using Android ver 6.0.1. Using MiXplorer I navigated to a html file on internal SD card. I used MiXplorer to "open with" Google Chrome. The file is shown and is formatted correctly. When "open with" the same file but located on External SD card I get message that Access to file was denied. 

Is there any way I can enable Chrome to read files on External SD card?
Chris


----------



## Allen_Walker (Jul 18, 2016)

@harrisc
May be this is help.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/fix-extsd-fix-v1-0b-2016-01-18-t3296266


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Aug 24, 2016)

IronTechmonkey said:


> MiXplorer: FAQ & How-To (User Manual)
> 
> Table Of Contents:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still with the atrix HD iron? Lol. How you been?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 30, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Still with the atrix HD iron? Lol. How you been?

Click to collapse



Hello @Tmobilefan906. Sadly my AHD had a physical problem with the usb port and "died" on the operating table so I'm now running a 1st gen Moto G/LTE which is sort of a low end AHD anyhow


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Aug 30, 2016)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Hello @Tmobilefan906. Sadly my AHD had a physical problem with the usb port and "died" on the operating table so I'm now running a 1st gen Moto G/LTE which is sort of a low end AHD anyhow

Click to collapse



I'm chrisb906 BTW.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 30, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> I'm chrisb906 BTW.

Click to collapse



Ha. Having found no dialog with your new user name that dates back to my AHD days I was wondering if you were once known by another name. Greetings and welcome to the MiXplorer FAQ.


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Aug 31, 2016)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Ha. Having found no dialog with your new user name that dates back to my AHD days I was wondering if you were once known by another name. Greetings and welcome to the MiXplorer FAQ.

Click to collapse



Chrisb906 and marknoll


----------



## Das21 (Sep 10, 2016)

*BUG: APK Backup function, VLC player add-on not working*

APK backup function & VLC player add-on hasn't been working..
CPU ABI: arm64-v8a, armeabi-v7a, armeabi
Device: (formerly LeTv) LeEco Le 2
Please fix it..Thanks


----------



## shaqman89 (Sep 10, 2016)

Das21 said:


> APK backup function & VLC player add-on hasn't been working..
> CPU ABI: arm64-v8a, armeabi-v7a, armeabi
> Device: (formerly LeTv) LeEco Le 2
> Please fix it..Thanks

Click to collapse



First of all, welcome to XDA 
Second, you are posting at the wrong thread. It has been mentioned in the first post that:


> The goal of this thread is to present and grow documentation for the many configuration options, theming options, file & folder operations, and sub-utilities offered by MiXplorer, as well as to share some workarounds for known issues or specific usage scenarios. Please continue to direct bug reporting and tech discussion to the primary MiXplorer thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691.

Click to collapse



Third, whenever requesting for a fix, try to include the log.
Here is a thread that shows you how to use miXplorer specific logging: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157363&postcount=6


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 10, 2016)

Das21 said:


> Please fix it.

Click to collapse



In addition to the good advise provided by @shaqman89, please know that asking/demanding a fix would be considered rude even if you had included a  proper bug report. Statements like "please fix it" imply an expectation that the developers are working for you, when the truth is that you (we) are working for them...by testing and providing logs and details (which is the purpose of forums and threads like this).


----------



## Das21 (Sep 10, 2016)

shaqman89 said:


> First of all, welcome to XDA
> Second, you are posting at the wrong thread. It has been mentioned in the first post that:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





IronTechmonkey said:


> In addition to the good advise provided by @shaqman89, please know that asking/demanding a fix would be considered rude even if you had included a  proper bug report. Statements like "please fix it" imply an expectation that the developers are working for you, when the truth is that you (we) are working for them...by testing and providing logs and details (which is the purpose of forums and threads like this).

Click to collapse



First of all, my sincere apologies for posting a bug report in a wrong/unintended thread. Secondly, pardon my etiquettes if they hurt the developer(s) or any other member here.
Still I'd like to clarify one thing, by the phrase "please fix it", I wasn't really demanding anything (though it may have came off like that, my apologies for that)..I just suggested it for the better functionality of the app which would improve the user experience & make the app more robust. So I wasn't implying anything, but what you; IronTechMonkey said about we working for the developers...I would like to beg a difference of opinion here, as I believe we are just contributing (selflessly) to a cause, in this case, the betterment of MiXplorer..by testing  and providing log & details (which I believe is the true purpose of  forum & threads like this)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 10, 2016)

Das21 said:


> ; IronTechMonkey said about we working for the developers...I would like to beg a difference of opinion here, as I believe we are just contributing (selflessly) to a cause, in this case, the betterment of MiXplorer..by testing and providing log & details (which I believe is the true purpose of forum & threads like this)

Click to collapse



That is exactly my point, expressed in different words. As to forum etiquette;

Etiquette = knowing in which hand to hold your fork in accordance with local customs.

Rude = Saying "bring me lunch" while having done nothing to set the table.

Anyhow, enough of this off topic (mea culpa). If you "set the table" with good details and logs in the main Mix dev thread you'll get good answers. It is the least you can do, having already asked for lunch.


----------



## tag68 (Sep 12, 2016)

A search in this thread for timestamp did not show any results, so I'm asking:

1. Is MiXplorer capable of using su before copying, so that the timestamp gets kept on copying or moving of files? If not, can it be added as option?

2. Does MiXplorer always keep timestamps when copying files to other filesystems, like FTP, Samba etc? If not, can it be added as option?


----------



## nick491 (Sep 13, 2016)

Does anyone know how to change metadata in MiXplorer?


----------



## jerryn70 (Sep 15, 2016)

How can I change the lock key ?
Once I set 12345 now I'm unable to change it.


----------



## Dzepar (Sep 15, 2016)

jerryn70 said:


> How can I change the lock key ?
> Once I set 12345 now I'm unable to change it.

Click to collapse



You need to reset settings (in more settings-rest all) in order to change pass. I don't know any other way. 

Good Luck!  

Sent from my XPERIA M2


----------



## lehehe (Sep 23, 2016)

thank u for your post ,i have learn much


----------



## auerbach (Oct 30, 2016)

Where can i find backed apks? 
Also how can i browse local network files


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 30, 2016)

auerbach said:


> Where can i find backed apks?
> Also how can i browse local network files

Click to collapse



I'm in the process of preparing something for the FAQ in regards to various network shares which should be done in a few days but here is a preview of how to configure access to local network shared folder. This is how I access a shared folder on a Windows 7 PC on the same network. The computer should have file sharing and network discovery enabled, and a folder that is configured to be shared. 

- Bookmarks Drawer
- Hamburger button
- Add Storage
- Custom
- Search local
- Enter credentials

If the search finds no shares there may be an issue with the sharing on the host or network between devices but you could try manual configuration.

I'm not sure where back-up apks are because I never use that feature. For that one you'll have to wait until someone who knows the answer replies, although... you could search your device to find out where they are, and if you find them post the answer here.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 2, 2016)

*MiXplorer FAQ Update*

The MiXplorer FAQ was always lacking some things and that list grew as there were tweaks and additions made to MiXplorer so, here is an update to the FAQ:

- Merged post #6 "Miscellaneous Tips and Workarounds" and post #7 "Fishing For Advice and Input" into #7 "BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP"
- Moved post #5 "Themes and Skins" to post #6.
- Moved post #4 "Plug-Ins, General Settings" to post #5 as "PLUG-INS & SETTINGS"
- Split post #3 "Working With Files and Folders, FTP/HTTP Servers, Network Locations" into Post #3 "WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS" and post #4 "FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS AND NETWORK LOCATIONS"
- Added Custom Storage
- Added TCP server description, reorganize and rewrite servers section. 
- Added bugreporting description
- Added new settings items.
- Rewrote logging section.
- Tweak overall structure and update post to post links.
- Revised WIP list, adding some new items.

If you notice any errors or have any information to add, particularly for the FAQ WIP stuff (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157367&postcount=7) please do post about it. Thank you.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 10, 2016)

Unable to delete this accidentally created post I 'm just using this it as a holder for a few WIP for the moment

WIP 
- Task queuing and batches: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69550035&postcount=61
- Buttons configuration.
- Skins/Themes: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69549718&postcount=16146


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 10, 2016)

Bringing some Q&A to the Q&A thread from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69549979&postcount=16147.



mali_ said:


> Hello, thanks for the reply. I can't find an option such as "Start all tasks" in the task list. Here is a screenshot.

Click to collapse


@mali_, In your screenshots those are individual tasks rather than batches. I may have muddled the terminology by previously referring to batches as queues, and some confusion may also be caused by the fact that what is called the "Task list" might more accurately be called the queue* so to clarify: 

-  Task (aka operation) = an individual action performed on a selection of items. That task can stand alone in the Task list or be part of a batch. In your picture you have a task list full of these individual tasks which would each have to be run manually.

-  Batch (aka Job) = a group of copy or move tasks to one destination which stands in the queue as one entity. This is what you want to do - batch the jobs as you queue them.

-  Task List (aka queue) = the list of tasks and batches that appear when we tap the folder icon.

---------------
Here is a sample workflow to build a queue of copy and move batches. Remember that batches require that "Merge tasks" be enabled in settings and that each .batch goes to one destination.

- Select file(s)/folder(s) for first copy task.
- Tap Copy icon to add first copy task to copy queue.
- Select file(s)/folder(s) for second copy task.
- Tap Copy icon.
- When there is a pending copy task in the copy queue MiXplorer offers choice of "New Task" or "MiX with". Select the previously created copy task to add this one to it and create a copy batch in the queue.
- Select file(s)/folder(s) for first move task.
- Tap Move icon to add first move task to move queue.
- Select file(s)/folder(s) for second move task.
- As with copy task, MiXplorer offers choice of "New Task" or "MiX with". Select the previously created Move task to add this one to it and create a Move batch in the queue.

Now you have one queue for each for copy and move tasks, and each queue contains 2 tasks, and each task touches as many files as were selected when you  created it. You can continue to add tasks to batches in the queue or directly to the queue as solitary tasks and then add new tasks to them to create new batches. Each batch must be run separately.

- Go to the destination folder for each batch then execute the batch. 

This kind of batching requires a bit more forethought than common file copy/paste commands but has more potential.

@HootanParsa, If I've got anything wrong here please advise. Also, from this exploration I've got a few more suggestions for minor tweaks

- It might it be clearer if the Task list was called the Queue because there is a top level Tasks list containing tasks and batches and then each batch is effectively its own tasks list.
- Could the "Mix with" dialog box respond to back button or have a cancel button of its own? the only way out of it is to create taks and then remove it


----------



## HootanParsa (Nov 11, 2016)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ...
> @HootanParsa, If I've got anything wrong here please advise. Also, from this exploration I've got a few more suggestions for minor tweaks
> 
> - It might it be clearer if the Task list was called the Queue because there is a top level Tasks list containing tasks and batches and then each batch is effectively its own tasks list.
> - Could the "Mix with" dialog box respond to back button or have a cancel button of its own? the only way out of it is to create taks and then remove it

Click to collapse



Thank you @IronTechmonkey

1) It's using "Queued" for a task which is started but waiting to "run". Because tasks become queued if there are already two tasks "running".
- Not started tasks/sub-tasks
- Running
- Queued
- Paused
- Finished/Failed

Edit: I think too many users don't know that MiX queues tasks. Because it queues the third started task, not the second one. I added this feature in v4.0 in 2013.  

2) Sure.

@mali_ You cannot start multiple tasks together. It's better to open a new tab for destination and drag & drop the selected files there. Then you will have COPY/MOVE/... options to choose.


----------



## HootanParsa (Nov 11, 2016)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I'm not sure where back-up apks are because I never use that feature. For that one you'll have to wait until someone who knows the answer replies, although... you could search your device to find out where they are, and if you find them post the answer here.

Click to collapse


 @auerbach
If you want to backup your installed apps, tap on "User apps" or "System apps" in bookmark drawer and copy them to your backup folder. You can also select a file and tap on "Backup" in action menu.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 11, 2016)

HootanParsa said:


> Thank you @IronTechmonkey
> 
> 1) It's using "Queued" for a task which is started but waiting to "run". Because tasks become queued if there are already two tasks "running".
> - Not started tasks/sub-tasks
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you are absolutely right that many people may not realize MiXplorer uses a queuing system, since such methodolgy is more often found on the tech- administative side of things.  As to the Task list, I might be affected by an old school bias and my brain just sees the hierarchy as: 
-Queue
--Job
---Operation

...but now thanks to your input and some time thinking, this might be a good way to describe the hierarchy in the FAQ
-Task list
--Merged Tasks
--Individual tasks
---Sub-tasks

Thanks for walking me through it.


----------



## HootanParsa (Nov 11, 2016)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I think you are absolutely right that many people may not realize MiXplorer uses a queuing system, since such methodolgy is more often found on the tech- administative side of things.  As to the Task list, I might be affected by an old school bias and my brain just sees the hierarchy as:
> -Queue
> --Job
> ---Operation
> ...

Click to collapse



I just wrote a list of labels that I'm using, not hierarchy. 
When you tap on a task in the task list, you actually send it to the queues list and it will stay there if MiX is already busy and operating two other jobs. Start three Copy tasks with large files. Then you will see what is going on.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 11, 2016)

HootanParsa said:


> I just wrote a list of labels that I'm using, not hierarchy.
> When you tap on a task in the task list, you actually send it to the queues list and it will stay there if MiX is already busy and operating two other jobs. Start three Copy tasks with large files. Then you will see what is going on.

Click to collapse



Understood (I think), and to your point I was using the term hierarchy from a purely documentarian point of view and was so focused on presenting the general structure of a "Task list" system (the part users interact with before actually invoking a task), to users who aren't familiar with such things that I was mis-using the term queue for task list when the queue is really something users don't interact with (the way the app actually handles the tasks that have been invoked from the Task list). I hope I've got it right this time. Thanks again.


----------



## HootanParsa (Nov 11, 2016)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Understood (I think), and to your point I was using the term hierarchy from a purely documentarian point of view and was so focused on presenting the general structure of a "Task list" system (the part users interact with before actually invoking a task), to users who aren't familiar with such things that I was mis-using the term queue for task list when the queue is really something users don't interact with (the way the app actually handles the tasks that have been invoked from the Task list). I hope I've got it right this time. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



Yes, thank you so much for your helping.


----------



## XDASYSTEM (Nov 12, 2016)

with Cyanogenmod 13.1 (6.0.1) :/


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

XDASYSTEM said:


> with Cyanogenmod 13.1 (6.0.1) :/

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you are asking or reporting. Could you please clarify. Thank you.


----------



## gorillanobka (Nov 20, 2016)

@HootanParsa 

THANK YOU.

By the way, 10.2.TEST rocks...


----------



## ouzowtf (Nov 20, 2016)

gorillanobka said:


> @HootanParsa Hello there.
> 
> Just a quick feedback for 6.9.6. I have installed it on my wife's phone . She began to use it and she soon run into confusion because of the bookmarks .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, but in the time you have written this post you could have taken a look at the index in the first (!) post, see that bookmarks are explained in the second (!) post and have your answer in less than two minutes.


----------



## gorillanobka (Nov 20, 2016)

Cheers mate 

Much appreciated.













ouzowtf said:


> Sorry, but in the time you have written this post you could have taken a look at the index in the first (!) post, see that bookmarks are explained in the second (!) post and have your answer in less than two minutes.

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

*New "Add to.." method of creating Bookmarks and Homescreen shortcuts.*

There is a new "Add to.." method of creating Bookmarks and Homescreen shortcuts, and adding items to plalists. The FAQ OPs have been edited to reflect the change. Here are the new parts.

---------------
*To create a Bookmark to a location:*

- Navigate to the location, long press the Location in the Main (top) Bar, tap "Add to...", tap "Bookmarks".

or

- Navigate to one level above the folder, long press the folder in the file/folder list, tap overflow menu, tap "Add to...", tap "Bookmarks".

You can also create Home Screen shortcuts and add items to a playlist in the new "Add to..." menu.

When you create a connection to local network share or cloud via <Bookmark Drawer - hamburger - Add storage>, a Bookmark will automatically be created. Depending on the type of network location, when you browse the network location you can create bookmarks to locations in that tree as described above. This should work for SMB shares on a computer or folders on another Android device accessed via MiXplorer FTP and might work for others.


----------



## Bludwurst (Dec 5, 2016)

I thought I'd copypaste this here for reference.

"Search text is the same as the grid text (TEXT_GRID_PRIMARY). The search highlight is the same as the background when you select an item (HIGHLIGHT_GRID_ITEM)"

Also, the rounded overlay when you insist on scrolling even when you're at the edge of a list are controlled by PROGRESS_TRACK on the "main grid" (and this also dictates the color of the refresh arrow when you "pull down to refresh"). The overlay on pop-ups (or at least the bookmark bar) is dictated by HIGHLIGHT_POPUP_LIST_ITEM. This last one is not immediately apparent (needs to restart the app).

Hopefully this explanation is clear enough.

I kinda wish it were more consistent :v

I'll try to post any more findings :d

Sent from my Motorola falcon using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

Bludwurst said:


> I thought I'd copypaste this here for reference.
> 
> "Search text is the same as the grid text (TEXT_GRID_PRIMARY). The search highlight is the same as the background when you select an item (HIGHLIGHT_GRID_ITEM)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha! That's funny. After reading the dialog about this in the main thread I had actually drafted a post joking that when ever I got to this, you, @simonbellu and some of the veteran themers would be the first people I asked for help. When I read your most recent post here I actually thought that I had posted the draft, but I didn't (as expected). OK sanity partially restored, and it's time to get off my arse and keep an organized running list as they come in. Thanks for placing this in the FAQ.


----------



## Hasibul Azam 63 (Dec 7, 2016)

*can't find files by searching over sd card*

when i click on the search icon mixplorer and type my files name it shows no item found.....but it's only search folder name .....is there any way to.find files by searching all over my sd card


----------



## Bludwurst (Dec 7, 2016)

Hasibul Azam 63 said:


> when i click on the search icon mixplorer and type my files name it shows no item found.....but it's only search folder name .....is there any way to.find files by searching all over my sd card

Click to collapse



Bookmarks > All Files (or Documents, or Images, or Video, or Audio, if you wish)
And search there.
That's what I do anyway :v

Sent from my Motorola falcon using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 8, 2016)

Hasibul Azam 63 said:


> when i click on the search icon mixplorer and type my files name it shows no item found.....but it's only search folder name .....is there any way to.find files by searching all over my sd card

Click to collapse



In addition to the good suggestions from @Bludwurst, a few more suggestions:

1) The primary find-as-you-type search is only the in the current directory. To search sub-directories as well use the "recursive" search feature by tapping the icon to the far right of search bar (it is a right angled arrow) then enter your search term (if it is not already there) then tap "GO". You may have to minimize the keyboard to see the "GO" button.

2) If you are already doing the previous and still unable to find things, then try searching after browsing to the location by a different path. Some examples of alternate paths are (may vary by ROM):

Internal SD
/storage/sdcard0
/storage/emulated/0
/storage/emulated/legacy
/mnt/shell/emulated/0

External SD
/sdcard1
/storage/sdcard1
/mnt/media_rw/sdcard1


----------



## randy6675 (Dec 14, 2016)

I've been using Mixplorer for a couple of months and really like it.  One thing I can't find is how to update the app. Is there a way of updating without uninstalling the old version and then reinstalling the updated version?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

randy6675 said:


> I've been using Mixplorer for a couple of months and really like it.  One thing I can't find is how to update the app. Is there a way of updating without uninstalling the old version and then reinstalling the updated version?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes indeed you can. Although there is no update feature within the app, you can manually install a newer version of MiXplroer on top of the previous one. This is best done from a different file manager such as the stock one for your device but should also work from within MiXplorer (I just did a quick test in which this worked fine). Alternatively you could use the XDA Labs app to update MiXplorer. XDA Labs will pick up major versions but definitely not all of the ones made available through the MiXplorer thread.


----------



## randy6675 (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you.  Just to be clear I just download the new version and install it? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

randy6675 said:


> Thank you.  Just to be clear I just download the new version and install it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, assuming you are on a relatively recent version. If you've been using it for only a few moths you should be OK. Do make sure to first back up MiXplorer settings, like so: Settings - More Settings - Export (at bottom of list). This will backup settings, bookmarks and tab arrangements to a file. If for some reason you have to clean install the new version you can easily import the settings by tapping on the file from within MiXplorer then selecting import.


----------



## Bludwurst (Dec 14, 2016)

randy6675 said:


> Thank you. Just to be clear I just download the new version and install it?

Click to collapse



Unless otherwise stated, yes.

Sent from my Motorola falcon using XDA Labs


----------



## melp57 (Dec 27, 2016)

When I delete something, via trash, normal I think it is, do I need to empty trash? 
Don't see where to do it. I don't seem to see any increase in space.
Thanks


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 27, 2016)

melp57 said:


> When I delete something, via trash, normal I think it is, do I need to empty trash?
> Don't see where to do it. I don't seem to see any increase in space.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Your question incidentally reveals a potential issue with XDA at the moment. I had originally covered "Trash" in the OPs, and after reading your post I could see it in thread searches of OPs, but it was not visible in actual OPs. Seems as if there is/was a problem with the XDA search database, indexing, data recovery, or data migration. I opened that OP to edit the post and saw the missing text in the edit box then, without editing anything, I saved the post and the missing content was present in the thread again. I found other posts which were missing most of their content until I opened them and saved them without editing. There has always been a problem with the index of this thread ( for any post after post #2  XDA Free would link to previous post) but this seems worse.

*Note to all: At this point I have no confidence that the contents of the OPs here (or any posts for that matter) are accurate or current.* I'll review the material the next chance I get. As usual, your reports of anything missing or incorrect are appreciated.
[EDIT]XDA was going through an infrastructure upgrade and the FAQ seems OK now.


@melp57, Thank you very much for your question. I wont have have time to review the thread for accuracy for a few days but I did re-save the OPs which seems to have restored the information you seek. It may not be much more than you've already figured out, but please search the OPs for ".trash". If you still have questions please do post again.


----------



## User_99 (Jan 22, 2017)

I need some help for renaming many files at same time. Think RegEx-feature can help, but I do not find the correct instruction. I have some files with different names and want that all have the same same name including numbers like filename_0001.jpg filname_0002.jpg ans so on. How can I dot thatvwith mix?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 22, 2017)

User_99 said:


> I need some help for renaming many files at same time. Think RegEx-feature can help, but I do not find the correct instruction. I have some files with different names and want that all have the same same name including numbers like filename_0001.jpg filname_0002.jpg ans so on. How can I dot thatvwith mix?

Click to collapse



Your search attempts and eyes do not deceive you. There is nothing about regex in the FAQ. 
This is a good question and was being kicked around in the MiXplorer development thread recently. 

The last paragraph of this post may describe a variation of what you want to do. A simple batch rename:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70379552&postcount=16745

Here is HootanParsa's response to a request for more renaming options across multiple tabs.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70417385&postcount=16801

You can find more from that conversation if you search the MiXplorer development thread for "rename" and review the posts from the first week of January. If you learn anything new please do share it. If you find that description of a simple batch rename is accurate it could be added to the FAQ OPs.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 24, 2017)

*Busybox roundup.*

Based on a request from @HootanParsa here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70700802&postcount=17090 which I lack the knowledge to answer, and using details provided by @gothicVI here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70611156&postcount=16992 as a seed, perhaps we can grow some FAQ details about Busybox. A few questions for starters: 

1) What ROM, root, SU combinations require busybox?

2) What versions of busybox (if not the newest version) would be used in which of the aforementioned combinations.

I cannot test this on my devices but with some information from existing cases where busybox is required for MiXplorer I might be able to configure an emulator to test it.

[EDIT] 

From this post by @HootanParsa here you can find busybox binaries to try: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70731748&postcount=17136

Although I would first try what HP shared in that post, here is the most popular and long standing  version of busybox available at Google Play Store https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox. One thing to note about this one: There are several recent user reviews mentioning problems since an update on January 15 2017.

There are also other versions of Busybox and  busybox checkers at the Play store

The most recent version of Titanium Backup includes "Busybox 1.14.4-Titanium from app" and there are other utilities which include Busybox but I dont know if those included versions are are usable by other apps.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71063912&postcount=107+

How to remove MiX Busybox as explained here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73138117&postcount=20370 by HP
- Go to '/data/data/com.mixplorer/files/busybox' and remove it.

A suggestion for an alternative busybox: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73151439&postcount=292


----------



## HootanParsa (Jan 26, 2017)

User_99 said:


> I need some help for renaming many files at same time. Think RegEx-feature can help, but I do not find the correct instruction. I have some files with different names and want that all have the same same name including numbers like filename_0001.jpg filname_0002.jpg ans so on. How can I dot thatvwith mix?

Click to collapse



1- Select all files > Select full Name > Rename to filename_.jpg > It will automatically add (1), (2), ... to the filenames.

2- Select all files > Select Regex > 

Name: filename_$1.jpg
Regex: filename_ \((\d{4}\)\.jpg
OK

3-
Name: filename_0$1.jpg
Regex: filename_ \((\d{3}\)\.jpg
OK

4-
Name: filename_00$1.jpg
Regex: filename_ \((\d{2}\)\.jpg
OK

5-
Name: filename_000$1.jpg
Regex: filename_ \((\d{1}\)\.jpg
OK

Done!


----------



## User_99 (Jan 28, 2017)

Unfortunately that do not work for me. Only (1) works, but that is not a solution for me. None of 2,3,4,5 works here. Nothing got renamed. Message no file renamed. I use the rename function for that. Use version 6.96. Maybe I do it wrong. Do I need to use step 1 and than one of the other, or can I start with ex 5?


----------



## Gawd (Feb 2, 2017)

Someone please tell me about the "Theme" section. What does it do?

Note: I'm not asking about "Skin"


----------



## Dzepar (Feb 2, 2017)

Gawd said:


> Someone please tell me about the "Theme" section. What does it do?
> 
> Note: I'm not asking about "Skin"

Click to collapse



As i know it's still work in progress, and it's ability to install theme/s that are acting like Skin work with some more options (to change icons of folders and other files) i think there's template somewhere in the thread that was working and you can import it to Android Studio but I don't know how finished it is. 

Good Luck!  

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdarkknight96 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gawd said:


> Someone please tell me about the "Theme" section. What does it do?
> 
> Note: I'm not asking about "Skin"

Click to collapse



I have a theme apk made, it works great but no one but myself made one.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 4, 2017)

@shaqman89


shaqman89 said:


> Ah yes, I just read the edit and did try some more.
> I think you are right about the angle (before you told it to me, i thought pinch was a bit buggy since it sometimes zooms flawlessly, and sometimes it stucks). Now I noticed that it does in fact affects certain areas.
> @IronTechmonkey
> I think that part needs to be on the to do list for the faq. ..

Click to collapse



OK but I'm not fully understanding what part you are referring to.


----------



## shaqman89 (Feb 4, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> @shaqman89
> 
> 
> OK but I'm not fully understanding what part you are referring to.

Click to collapse



The part where horizontal pinch affects mostly icons, where as vertical pinch affects mostly texts.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 4, 2017)

shaqman89 said:


> The part where horizontal pinch affects mostly icons, where as vertical pinch affects mostly texts.

Click to collapse



...and this reveals that there is no mention of pinch zoom at all in the main FAQ OPs. Thanks for the reminder and the details. An expanded description of views would cover this.

Also, I and perhaps others have requested some sort of zoom reset in the main thread but could you check me on this: Is there any way to reset zoom? If so I'll add that as well. If not then I'll wait to see what HP says. Thanks again.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 4, 2017)

*Serial (or cascading) FTP connections.*

This one is a kind of fun room full of mirrors (Don't look at the finger, look at the moon).

It's not a bug, in fact it is an example of a consistent and reliable behavior, which in some cases can lead to confusion and brings up an interesting security question.

*Description:* In some circumstances a connection from Device-C to MiX FTP on a Device-B while Device-B is connected to MiX FTP on Device-A; allows the contents of Device-A to be viewed on Device-C without requiring the Mix FTP password for Device-A at Device-C. 

*Test:*
- Device-A, running MiX FTP from widget, with FTP root set to /storage (which shows drives: emulated, sdcard0, sdcard1, usbdisk).
- Device-B, with 1 tab opened to Device-A's FTP showing the expected Device-A drives. 
- Device-B, Run MiX FTP.
- Device-C, access Device-B's MiX FTP, = shows Device-A's /storage  (drives; emulated, sdcard0, sdcard1, usbdisk). 

The previous is expected behavior but reveal a few points of caution when playing with this stuff:

- The potential security issue framed in the description above, where Device-C can see the contents of Device-A without knowing the password for Device-A. It is a rare case where this would actually matter (it does not in my case) but it is possible. 

- When viewing the properties of items that reside on Device-A, from Device-C through that cascaded connection, the item properties indicate the IP address for Device-B (to which Device-C is connected) instead of their true home which is Device-A. I don't even see how those properties could be passed through that connection by MiX, so I mention this just because I discovered it by accident and it took a moment to realize I was seeing through Device-B to Device-A from Device-C.

*Conclusion*: If you are doing kooky stuff like this then be careful.

Lastly, a terminological question: Would the type of FTP arrangements described herein be more appropriately called cascaded or serial? I prefer cascaded just because of the way it sounds... "The Cascades"... sounds like a nice vacation.


----------



## shaqman89 (Feb 5, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ...and this reveals that there is no mention of pinch zoom at all in the main FAQ OPs. Thanks for the reminder and the details. An expanded description of views would cover this.
> 
> Also, I and perhaps others have requested some sort of zoom reset in the main thread but could you check me on this: Is there any way to reset zoom? If so I'll add that as well. If not then I'll wait to see what HP says. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



No worries. This Explorer is so lightweight yet packed with features that it seems even the most avid users could always learn something useful by other experiences. The faq is really playing catch up, so it is understandable  

No, unfortunately I don't know of any way to reset zoom level. 



IronTechmonkey said:


> Description: In some circumstances a connection from Device-C to MiX FTP on a Device-B while Device-B is connected to MiX FTP on Device-A; allows the contents of Device-A to be viewed on Device-C without requiring the Mix FTP password for Device-A at Device-C.
> .

Click to collapse



Really interesting stuff here. I'm still missing something though. Through what folder is device a, accessible from device b ftp?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 5, 2017)

shaqman89 said:


> Really interesting stuff here. I'm still missing something though. Through what folder is device a, accessible from device b ftp?

Click to collapse



Time for some fun with Microsoft Paint


If step 2 is done after step 4 then, at step 5 the contents of Device-B FTP are shown, which was what I was intending to do when I noticed the nested effect. LOL, now I'm torn between three terms: cascade, nested or serial.

[EDIT]
@shaqman89 D'oh! I got so caught up in flinging pixels that I neglected to speak directly to your question.  

Device-A runs MiX FTP from widget and is configured to deliver /storage as FTP root to incoming clients, so incoming clients see the 4 expected drives/links from Device A. (emulated/0, /sdcard1. et al)

Device-B (as incoming client to Device-A) has one tab opened, displaying those 4 drives/links from Device-A,  

Then Device-B is delivering those drives as FTP root to incoming clients..

Hence the pass-through.


----------



## shaqman89 (Feb 6, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Time for some fun with Microsoft Paint
> View attachment 4029677
> 
> If step 2 is done after step 4 then, at step 5 the contents of Device-B FTP are shown, which was what I was intending to do when I noticed the nested effect. LOL, now I'm torn between three terms: cascade, nested or serial.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep. After I've got some more devices to test, finally got the idea 
This makes me wonder on what the security context of the connection. It sounds somewhat similar like user impersonation in Windows.

It's really an interesting find though I am not sure it would be like so.

Technically speaking, it seems that the ftp path is somewhat mounted as a local path, thus allowing it to be able to have a pass through access. Now, I wonder if that is actually possible in any kind of ftp connection.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

shaqman89 said:


> This makes me wonder on what the security context of the connection. It sounds somewhat similar like user impersonation in Windows.

Click to collapse



Good question. I cant speak to the technological aspects of that, but the more I see of this the more I think there is a real security concern even if it occurs only in rare cases. 




shaqman89 said:


> Technically speaking, it seems that the ftp path is somewhat mounted as a local path, thus allowing it to be able to have a pass through access. Now, I wonder if that is actually possible in any kind of ftp connection.

Click to collapse



Yes, well said, and it is MiXplorer's ability to pass the in-app active tab as FTP root to incoming clients (as you describe) which makes MiX the only FTP client/server I've found that can be a pass-through point as Device-B is in the tests.

Case in point; these observations when non-MiX FTP servers and clients running on a PC are introduced to the test (thank you for the suggestion):

- When Device-C is replaced by a PC using Filezilla FTP client to access Device-B FTP, then the pass-through of Device-A content is seen on the PC through Device-B without requiring credentials for Device-A. 

- When Device-B (the pass-through device) is replaced by a PC, the Filezilla FTP client and Filezilla FTP server run as separate entities with each not dependant on the settings of the other. Filezilla FTP server delivers a specific folder to incoming clients, while Filezilla FTP Client can access FTP clients through manually configured profiles. No pass-through. 

- If Device-A is replaced by a PC running Filezilla FTP Server delivering an assigned folder as FTP root to incoming clients, and then the content of that folder is being displayed in MiX on Device-B, then Device-B passes that folder through to any incoming client (MiXplorer or otherwise). 

That is where things get disconcerting for me; seeing the content of the PC without specifically requiring credentials for PC.


----------



## shaqman89 (Feb 7, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Good question. I cant speak to the technological aspects of that, but the more I see of this the more I think there is a real security concern even if it occurs only in rare cases.

Click to collapse



True. And according to your test, this is specific to mixplorers FTP capability.
One dangerous case I could think of:
- Access some network location with important files (password remembered by mixplorer)
- Someone just needs to start the FTP widget
- Our files would be accessible without knowing what the password is.

I know it would still need physical access to the phone, and unlock the phone (assuming there is a lock). But it could happen nevertheless. This is especially true when a spouse is borrowing the phone.

I think we'll need to wait for @HootanParsa to chime in on this.


----------



## benyjr (Feb 13, 2017)

Does anyone know how to use a specific image for the thumbnail displayed on the folder icon?

Right now it looks like the newest image file is displayed as the thumbnail.  I would like to choose a specific one.  I tried renaming the file to folder.jpg but that didn't work.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 16, 2017)

benyjr said:


> Does anyone know how to use a specific image for the thumbnail displayed on the folder icon?
> 
> Right now it looks like the newest image file is displayed as the thumbnail.  I would like to choose a specific one.  I tried renaming the file to folder.jpg but that didn't work.

Click to collapse



I dont know how this could be done but it's an interesting idea, and it might be worth mentioning in the main MiXplorer thread.


----------



## fred_gaou (Feb 17, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> - Batch file rename.
> %n (Name)
> %e (Extension)
> %d (Date)
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there other options to set time and date format ? I was expecting precise timestamp format but it's not the case.
Current time format give something like :

11_43 PM.ext

I would like it to be hour-minutes-seconds: 23-43-34.ext


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 17, 2017)

*Busybox for root*

For me, busybox for root in MiX is like a fresh palm nut, and I am a monkey trying to open it with a stone. I know something is in there but dont fully understand it and cannot get at it. As a result busybox has not been prominently discussed or explained in the FAQ, although I have been fishing for details. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70713137&postcount=89. That being said, and thanks to a reminder from HP there is a bit more about busybox in the troubleshooting section of the FAQ, and as always any more information from people who have had to use busybox is appreciated.








Also, this helpful description from @fred_gaou here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71063814&postcount=17594

More, about large file sizes.: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71058988&postcount=17586


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 17, 2017)

benyjr said:


> Does anyone know how to use a specific image for the thumbnail displayed on the folder icon?
> 
> Right now it looks like the newest image file is displayed as the thumbnail.  I would like to choose a specific one.  I tried renaming the file to folder.jpg but that didn't work.

Click to collapse



Thanks for asking this. Now we know.

Linking and quoting HP so we have the information in FAQ 

Rename it to '.preview' .

from: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71058868&postcount=17585


----------



## benyjr (Feb 17, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Thanks for asking this. Now we know.
> 
> Linking and quoting HP so we have the information in FAQ
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You also need to disable 'Auto folder preview' from the Settings > More settings. Then long press on top address bar > Clear thumbnail cache for the current folder and refresh the list.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 17, 2017)

fred_gaou said:


> Is there other options to set time and date format ? I was expecting precise timestamp format but it's not the case.
> Current time format give something like :
> 
> 11_43 PM.ext
> ...

Click to collapse



Not that I know of but that does not mean it does not exist.


----------



## milojoseph (Feb 18, 2017)

After you enable logging. You can share the log by clicking the 3 dot menu. Click share log then share with pastebin

Sent from my hero2qltetmo using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 18, 2017)

milojoseph said:


> After you enable logging. You can share the log by clicking the 3 dot menu. Click share log then share with pastebin

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reminder (out of officail TYs). Sending logs from menu is a recent addition. I'll stitch it into the OPs soon. Thanks again.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 21, 2017)

A good question is sometimes worth more than a good answer. Thanks @ChungHung.Chen for an exploration of and questions about FTP that prompted a deeper dive into server settings and resulted clarity in the Servers section of the FAQ.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

*Lock; feature.*

Placeholder for an answer about "Lock" (until it makes into FAQ body): https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71163570&postcount=17768


----------



## milojoseph (Feb 24, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Placeholder for an answer about "Lock" (until it makes into FAQ body): https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71163570&postcount=17768

Click to collapse



Is that a feature with password protected apps

Sent from my hero2qltetmo using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 24, 2017)

milojoseph said:


> Is that a feature with password protected apps

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, which is why I  created the "placeholder" as a reminder document this.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 24, 2017)

djdarkknight96 said:


> I have a theme apk made, it works great but no one but myself made one.

Click to collapse



Did you shared your creation somewhere? I would like to get rid of those colorful icons on navigation drawer, I'm collecting resources to try to create a Windows 10 (MLD2) for Mixplorer. Thanks. 

Sent from my Moto G4 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2017)

*MiX Nugget - Batch Renaming and Regex*

Batch renaming and use of regex are not well described in the FAQ, in much the same manner that they are not well defined in my mind. Regex has advanced potential and can seem intimidatingly technobabble-ish  but the FAQ should have at least some basics. With that in mind (and remembering that my knowledge of this is weak and unlikely to grow ATM) a harvest begins. May the fields be fertile and may these seeds take root:

- A good batch rename example: https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...ser-manual-t3308582/post70736798#post70736798

- Another example described here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71218662&postcount=17849

- A not as good but very simple regex batch rename is described at the end of this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70379552&postcount=16745

- In re renamed multiple different files to multiple different names: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70417385&postcount=16801

[EDIT]
- A nice site with simple explanations and exercises to help get acquainted with regex:  https://regexone.com/

I'll keep an eye out for other relevant posts and information.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71223269&postcount=119
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71269552&postcount=128

[EDIT March 12 2017]:
Some syntax for batch file renames and the like:

%n (Name)
%e (Extension)
%d (Date)
%t (Time)
%a (APK label)
%v (APK version)

[EDIT]HP Has requested descriptions of common search expressions which AFAIK he might build into MiXplorer so people dont need to learn regex: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71469835&postcount=18137. In addition, the surrounding discussion may be helpful for those (such as myself)  seeking to practice and learn regex so I'm harvesting some of the new search ideas with regex practice in mind.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71471089&postcount=18145
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71471120&postcount=18146

More examples:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71600293&postcount=18342
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71218662&postcount=17847

There are probably others

[EDIT] July 2017, Another regex renaming suggestion from HP: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=73145601

2021 Feb 16: Some more regex suggestions and recommended information sources.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-84498103
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-84497439
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-84504435

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2017)

@The_tomorrow_person



The_tomorrow_person said:


> ...the Search function explanation but I can't seem to understand how it works (and why I can't make it work the way I want it to)

Click to collapse



You don't make it work the way you want it to. You learn how it works. If MiXplorer has proper access to drives on your device your device it is not that hard to do.



The_tomorrow_person said:


> I still can't find files and folders inside the main folder. I can only search for things in the immediate folder and nothing beyond that.

Click to collapse



That is the basic search not the recursive search.



The_tomorrow_person said:


> So is this a problem with my phone or is it just way too complicated?

Click to collapse



There is a universe possibilities between those 2 things, including just learning how to use the advanced search function (and learning about such regex). I'll try to explain even though tt this point you are waving a metaphorical banner that says "I'm not interested in learning this this even though it would help me". .



The_tomorrow_person said:


> I tried doing the same thing again in search recursively but it still didn't work (I searched for “Bring” in /storage/emulated/0 and got no results. The files and folder with “Bring” in it mostly exist in /storage/emulated/0/Music).

Click to collapse



It sounds like you don't have the proper parameters in your search.

- Tap search icon.
- Tap recursive button.
- Enter a contiguous string of text that is contained in the names of the files you seek.
- Select "Contains" from the drop-down.
- Make sure none of the check boxes are ticked.
- Make sure Bigger and Smaller are at 0 (zero)
- Make sure no before after dates are specified.
- Tap Go.



The_tomorrow_person said:


> Instead of having stuff like Contains, Prefix, Suffix, Words & Regex in the basic search, why not just search everything?

Click to collapse



- You already can search for everything under a given folder by selecting the regex option and using a dot "." as a wildcard. (BTW, I did not know this until just now when I spent 30 seconds on-line searching for regex wildcard. - something you could do as well).

- Also, MiXplorer has many built in bookmarks that are search-all for each of various file types.

As to restricting search options to "Search all": Search-all is a resource intensive function and in most cases returns less useful results. It is much more valuable to be able to search for items containing a string of text in the name or by other criteria. Furthermore, after doing a recurssive search in MiX the results will be in their own Tab where you can perform actions on them as if it was a folder, while you can navigate to other locations in other tabs as well.


----------



## The_tomorrow_person (Feb 28, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> @The_tomorrow_person
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please kmn.. 


Thank you so much!!!

And I'm extremely sorry.


(I did search for stuff about regex but I couldn't understand how to use it..)


My sincerest apologies for not being able to understand..


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2017)

The_tomorrow_person said:


> Please kmn..
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps I mistook a lack of understanding for a lack of effort. Many people, myself included, dont fully understand how to use regex. In fact I did not know even how to do a find all until researching your question, so we have that tidbit for the FAQ and also that nice little website as a regex coach.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 28, 2017)

Could someone teach me how to batch remove file extension?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 1, 2017)

marciozomb13 said:


> Could someone teach me how to batch remove file extension?

Click to collapse



That's a good question. I've been playing around with some totally discard-able test files but unable to figure it out. Using "extension" will rename the extension but it requires an entry and will not accept a blank field. Using "full name"  might remove the extension but mangles the rest of the file names. It would not surprise me if regex was the way to go.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Mar 1, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That's a good question. I've been playing around with some totally discard-able test files but unable to figure it out. Using "extension" will rename the extension but it requires an entry and will not accept a blank field. Using "full name" might remove the extension but mangles the rest of the file names. It would not surprise me if regex was the way to go.

Click to collapse



Forgive me for mentioning a rival app but Solid Explorer batch rename system is close to perfect, we don't need to try and miss because it have a preview system and click-able placeholders, that make the life a lot easier, and leaving Regex stuff for advanced users. I Hope Hootan can implement something like that in the future. Thank you for your time.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 1, 2017)

marciozomb13 said:


> Forgive me for mentioning a rival app but Solid Explorer batch rename system is close to perfect, we don't need to try and miss because it have a preview system and click-able placeholders, that make the life a lot easier, and leaving Regex stuff for advanced users. I Hope Hootan can implement something like that in the future. Thank you for your time.

Click to collapse



I try to learn and support Regex because I need to in order to help tweak the documentation for MiXplorer (and I benefit from the knowledge gained) but even with familiarity of old DOS wildcards I struggle to grasp regex. I agree with you in principle like your suggestion. I'm not familiar with Solid Explorer but, another comparison I would offer is the way Total Commander on PC handles batch renames and using wildcards and a UI that shows previews of the impending changes. I'm tempted to suggest posting this as a feature request in the primary thread but for now will just add a mention for @HootanParsa so he can check it out here.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 2, 2017)

FYI: the "Bug reporting, Troubleshooting, and FAQ WIP" post here https://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...67&postcount=7 now contains links to posts in the thread where information is being gathered. This way people can find their way to that material through the OPs. At present BusyBox and Searches have such links, although the material at those links still needs some work.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 3, 2017)

*MiX Nugget - Bookmark Sections*

WIP about "Section" to be added to OP after more exploration:

Sections can be used to organize bookmarks. 

- To create a section: Open Bookmarks Drawer - tap hamburger menu - tap "Create Section".

- Tap the Section title to expand or collapse everything underneath it until the next section.

- A section label can be edited or deleted, or can be dragged up or down the list, all in the same manner as a Bookmark. 

-------------------
The WIP for the OP is above. What follows is a description of some expected and unexpected nice things in the clever way HootanParsa has implemented the Sections feature. 

I have nearly 30 bookmarks which can be hard for monkey paw to navigate without accidentally dragging bookmarks. Now they are divided into 5 sections which allow for the following:

- Perform certain categories of tasks with minimal addition tapping or swiping in Drawer (once the work sections are expanded and the others are collapsed). 

- Access any bookmark with no more than 3 taps with no swipe: This is a highly subjective thing but I find that series of taps is quicker and more constant each time than swiping a list up and down. 

- When you want to move a Bookmark a long way up or down the list this may be useful: An individual bookmark can be dragged and moved across collapsed sections, from top to bottom (or vise versa) of even very long lists without any scrolling (or with minimal scrolling). The drag operation skips over a collapsed section as if it is just one item. The usefulness of this to anyone depends on how they their bookmarks organized but for 30, roughly evenly distributed into 5 groups this is very nice.


----------



## HootanParsa (Mar 3, 2017)

@IronTechmonkey 
- I renamed "Add section" to "Add header". Which one do you think is better?



marciozomb13 said:


> Could someone teach me how to batch remove file extension?

Click to collapse



Enter the name:    $1
Regex pattern:       (.*)\.[^.]+$

I'll improve the batch rename ASAP.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 3, 2017)

HootanParsa said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> - I renamed "Section" to "Header". Which one do you think is better?

Click to collapse



I can understand the inclination to call it a header a from a programming or technical point of view, but IMO "Section" is a better one-word description because the word section implies that it could be one of several, while the word header could be interpreted as a label at the top of one large list or the top of small parts of the lists... aka sub-sections. A section is somewhat defined by other sections where a header is not necessarily so. 

So, I think that in this case words like "Section" and "Group" do better at describing the underlying function is to a wider range of users.


----------



## HootanParsa (Mar 3, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I can understand the inclination to call it a header a from a programming or technical point of view, but IMO "Section" is a better one-word description because the word section implies that it could be one of several, while the word header could be interpreted as a label at the top of one large list or the top of small parts of the lists... aka sub-sections. A section is somewhat defined by other sections where a header is not necessarily so.
> 
> So, I think that in this case words like "Section" and "Group" do better at describing the underlying function is to a wider range of users.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much.
Edit: 'Add section' or 'Create section'? Which one is better?
Edit: I changed it to 'Create section' based on your previous post.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 3, 2017)

HootanParsa said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> - I renamed "Add section" to "Add header". Which one do you think is better?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very helpful...

Thanks! 


Peace and Love!
Peace and Love!
 ~Ringo Starr~

Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

********************************************
**IF I WAS HELPFUL IN ANY WAY THEN**
**PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP!**
********************************************


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 3, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> Very helpful...
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



These samples and examples of how to use regex are very helpful indeed. I've linked that post to a Regex/Search post in the thread which is in turn linked to a section in the FAQ OP.

Also, sorry for the off topic but Werewolf. Wherewolf? Therewolf! Marty Feldman was awesome :silly:


----------



## ogisha (Mar 3, 2017)

HootanParsa said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> - I renamed "Add section" to "Add header". Which one do you think is better?

Click to collapse



Why not "Folder" or "Bookmarks Folder"?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 3, 2017)

ogisha said:


> Why not "Folder" or "Bookmark Folder"?

Click to collapse



IMO The term "Folder" might work better than Header and is a standard but that standard includes a functionality that this implementation does not include. 

Where the term Folder is used there is an expectation that we can drop a bookmark onto and therefore into a "Folder", and more importantly that the "Folder" and all of its contents can be moved in one action. 

In this case we are arranging links in a linear list with no actual nesting (no items within a "Folder" that can be treated as one object) by using dividers - or Section Labels (Headers, Dividers, etc).


----------



## pingnew (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi,
I don't find information about Trash Basket with an external SD Card...
It seems not possible to put a file on the external sd card (access allowed yet to the sd card) ?
Is it a known problem ?
Thanks.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 6, 2017)

pingnew said:


> Hi,
> I don't find information about Trash Basket with an external SD Card...
> It seems not possible to put a file on the external sd card (access allowed yet to the sd card) ?
> Is it a known problem ?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



If MiXplorer has proper permissions to write to external SD, the .trash folder should work on External SD as described in the original posts of this thread, but if there are general issues writing to external SD on your device then trash wont work properly either. If you are unable to write any files to external SD (which is a bigger issue than just the .trash folder) you should consider reporting it in the main thread. If you report it please include: 

- Details about your device: Android version, ROM version and variant, Root method, SU method, specific version of MiXplorer being tested (should be newest)

- A description of the exact steps you would take to reproduce the error (so others may test it as well)

- A log taken while you reproduce the issue on your device.


----------



## Thebear j koss (Mar 7, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> These samples and examples of how to use regex are very helpful indeed. I've linked that post to a Regex/Search post in the thread which is in turn linked to a section in the FAQ OP.
> 
> Also, sorry for the off topic but Werewolf. Wherewolf? Therewolf! Marty Feldman was awesome :silly:

Click to collapse



Just dropping in to say thanks and kudos for maintaining this so Hootan can concentrate on the other things. And i quoted this because Marty was the man. Young Frankenstein is 1 of the greatest movies ever. What a cast in that film!!! 

The savage mutilation of the human race is set on course
protest&survive


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 8, 2017)

civicGeorge said:


> please, HootanParsa, are you add sorting all photos and images at folders? Now i need search all my photos and images or all this place randomize in one thread "images"...

Click to collapse


 @civicGeorge, If I'm understanding your question:  You can sort any folder by any of a number of criteria by using the sort button. You can also bookmark folders so you can navigate directly to the location of files instead of searching. More about that stuff in the original posts of this thread. If I'm not understanding your question then perhaps you could clarify further.


----------



## civicGeorge (Mar 9, 2017)

I want so that the "Images" section contains not only images, but also folders containing images. As in the true gallery.


----------



## Thebear j koss (Mar 9, 2017)

civicGeorge said:


> I want so that the "Images" section contains not only images, but also folders containing images. As in the true gallery.

Click to collapse



MiX is a file manager. Not a photo gallery. I think hootan has done plenty to emulate gallery apps with his gallery mode, and sort by only goes by file association I believe, so folders containing images are not images so they won't be shown as such. If i understand your request correctly. Galleries work the way you want because it only deals with images and not the other file associations. 

To all the amazing, smart, strong females that continue to change the world... Thank you.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 9, 2017)

civicGeorge said:


> I want so that the "Images" section contains not only images, but also folders containing images. As in the true gallery.

Click to collapse



Ahhhh, I see. That is a reasonable thing to want but, to @Thebear j koss' point: there is a difference between a file manager that has good gallery functionality (as MiXplorer does) and a dedicated gallery app. One of the great things about MiXplorer is its small resource footprint (storage space and memory used by the app). At some point loading extra stuff on it it may be detrimental to its primary function as a file manager.  That being said it would not surprise me if HP found a way to make this work if enough people want it AND it doesn't weigh down the app.


----------



## unRevealed (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey guys, could you guys explain me the difference _extension_ among those various add-ons? I mean what do v8a, armeabi, mips, x86, and such mean? I can't decide which one should be installed on my phone.

Already browsed the FAQ but the Add-on section only says "(WIP)" which I don't know what it means.


----------



## Thebear j koss (Mar 11, 2017)

PanjiAhm said:


> Hey guys, could you guys explain me the difference _extension_ among those various add-ons? I mean what do v8a, armeabi, mips, x86, and such mean? I can't decide which one should be installed on my phone.
> 
> Already browsed the FAQ but the Add-on section only says "(WIP)" which I don't know what it means.

Click to collapse


http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...-android-version-detail-mean-please-provide-t
It is basically the cpu of your device. Just do a google search of your device and arm version. Newer devices are going arm64, regular devices are usually arm, and older and cheaper devices are arm86. 

To all the amazing, smart, strong females that continue to change the world... Thank you.


----------



## ogisha (Mar 11, 2017)

PanjiAhm said:


> Hey guys, could you guys explain me the difference extension among those various add-ons? I mean what do v8a, armeabi, mips, x86, and such mean? I can't decide which one should be installed on my phone.

Click to collapse



When you tap on addons/add, yours processor architecture should be written on top.
This the extension of files you should download for your architecture type.


PanjiAhm said:


> Already browsed the FAQ but the Add-on section only says "(WIP)" which I don't know what it means.

Click to collapse



WIP means Work in Progress, which means that this section is currently being built.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 11, 2017)

*Log it like a lumberjack.*

The logging section was revised enough to merit (IMO) a breakout into a separate post (which be stitched into the FAQ OPs:

-------------------
*MiXplorer's Built-in Logging:*

MiXplorer has a native logging feature which can be enabled here: Settings - More settings - Logging.

There are a few ways to handle the log once it is created, including Sending, Sharing or Opening it directly from the MiXplorer overflow  (3-dot) menu. 

Also, Here is a manual method that I use: 

- Enable MiXplorer logging.
- Close MiXplorer.
- Open MiXplorer.
- Reproduce the issue.
- Close MiXplorer.
- The logs should be in /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.mixplorer/cache/log/ (The path may vary slightly depending on ROM).  
- Use alternative file manager (just for this ) to get most recent log in folder.
- If using MiXplorer to get the log manually, then make sure to get the log for the previous MiXplorer session rather than the one for the current session.

*Logging Notes*: 

- It is best to reproduce and log issues in a new session of MiXplorer that was started after logging has been enabled. In other words: Enable logging, then close MiXplorer, then start MiXplorer to reproduce the issue and send the log.  A new log is created each time you open MiXplorer

- The MiXplorer log directory will not appear until MiXplorer logging has been enabled at least once since last new installation of MiXplorer.  Also, if MiXplorer is uninstalled the log folder will be deleted, so if you are getting logs manually during repeated tests remember to do so before next uninstall.

- It is a good practice before sharing logs to review them for information that you don’t want to share,  and to delete that information or replace it with an obvious label, eg “thing x deleted>. It is in the nature of testing that sometimes passwords and user names might appear in log files (although usually passwords are hidden). Also, different people  might have different thresholds, for instance I also remove IP addresses and port #s. To each their own about what to delete, but reviewing with privacy in mind before sending is prudent.

- For logging more complex issues, or certain types of FCs where native app logging doesn't catch the error, a full system log (logcat) may be needed. The app "MatLog" (formerly "CatLog") from Play Store https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pluscubed.matlog&hl=en can be used to capture logcats on the device. If an issue is causing reboots then the log might have to be taken from a USB connection computer via ADB.


----------



## civicGeorge (Mar 12, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ................
> That being said it would not surprise me if HP found a way to make this work if enough people want it AND it doesn't weigh down the app.

Click to collapse



In solid explorer included very good gallery, please see this. But I like MIX, and want this feature too.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 12, 2017)

civicGeorge said:


> In solid explorer included very good gallery, please see this. But I like MIX, and want this feature too.

Click to collapse



I just checked Solid Explorer and see that feature. It is a nice gallery view but there seems to be no way to show all in one view like MiXplorer does (without changing some setting). Perhaps, MiXplorer could add something like that option without getting rid of the current "all images" folder. Of course there is the resource footprint to consider. MiXplorer is 10MB and Solid Explorer is 25MB. That may not seem like much but can make a big difference in performance. 

In any event, I know HP reads all posts in the main thread but maybe not in this one. Perhaps you could mention him in the post where you initially suggested this (edit the post) then you dont have to re-post in the other thread and he will see it when he returns.


----------



## User_99 (Mar 12, 2017)

Does anyone have the same problem in Mix that bigger pictures are not shown? Have here some jpg's and those with more than 1,5 MB won't shown in Mix. Smaler no problem.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 12, 2017)

User_99 said:


> Does anyone have the same problem in Mix that bigger pictures are not shown? Have here some jpg's and those with more than 1,5 MB won't shown in Mix. Smaler no problem.

Click to collapse



In CM121./L5.1.1 and LOS14.1/N7.1 on mid to low end devices. I'm able to see images and  thumbnail previews for items including 10 MB JPEGS and a 35 MB GIF. That being said, someone else did report something similar in the main thread a few weeks (months?) ago. They even shared a picture for testing (which  I could see even though they could not).


----------



## User_99 (Mar 12, 2017)

Not a problem with picture, becouse I can see them with inbuild gallery app


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 13, 2017)

User_99 said:


> Not a problem with picture, becouse I can see them with inbuild gallery app

Click to collapse



Point taken, but I'm not attributing cause to anything yet, just following a logical path. The fact that another gallery app can read them does not preclude the possibility that there could be some property of the file that MiXplorer has a problem with (such as a tag value written by a particular camera or image viewer).... or,  if this only happens to larger images maybe it's a memory management issue on specific devices. It might be worth reporting in the main thread; Including all the standard bug reporting details (Android version, ROM variant and version, Root method, SU method, Busybox status, storage arrangement). A log might not find anything but is worth doing as well.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 13, 2017)

*Windows Explorer as FTP client vs 3rd Party FTP clients:*

Supplemental FTP advise post that will be linked to OPs, Windows Explorer as FTP client vs 3rd Party FTP clients:

- Windows Explorer native FTP can be fickle and can get bogged down by old remembered entries among other silly things that MS does. Sometimes it helps to clear out the old entries in registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\FTP\Accounts. There should be a "folder" under there for each of the previously connected FTP servers listed by IP address or Host name. Deleting one of those folders will remove the "remembered" entry for that server. Note: The path of this registry branch may vary by OS version so it is strongly recommended to do additional research about where it is on a given system. Also, standard registry editing disclaimer that manually editing the Windows registry can have ill effect if not done carefully and with backups in place. 

- Filezilla, and some other 3rd party FTP clients, have the advantage of being far more configurable and with greater job/task control. This makes them much more robust while copying files, and when there is a problem they are more informative. Eg: There are wide range of client connection profile options, and there is a detailed view of the active queue through which individual sub tasks can be stopped (ie if there is a problem file in the middle of a job). 

To highlight the breadth of the difference between the usefulness of Windows Explorer's native FTP support and Filezilla, I paraphrase from TV show Futurama: "Sure native Windows FTP can compete with 3rd party FTP clients, in the same way an infant may fight Muhammad Ali.".


----------



## Thebear j koss (Mar 22, 2017)

Ok, you do a fantastic job here keeping up with the FAQ's, and How to's... I do have a suggestion as I uninstalled MiX and reinstalled and everything was reset, took me forever to find additional storage under settings and buttons. The default storage add ons in the regular slide out menu UI only shows a few and one needs to add desired storage thru the settings. If i missed something i'm sorry, but i think if you included the new show storage thru settings in the Add Storage FAQ it would be very helpful. Thanks. ? 

To all the amazing, smart, strong females that continue to change the world... Thank you.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 22, 2017)

I've been using Android version of Total Commander for only a few specific, yet important, reasons but... It's been acting like a real pain in the rear lately.

So now I'm looking to replace it with another and I was hoping you could confirm with me, whether or not, the MiXplorer can perform any of the following actions. 

1) Unzip/Decompress zip files while MAINTAINING the dates of those files that was present within the zip file.

2) The ability to browse, edit and modify one or more files within the zip file without the need to unzip/decompress the file. 

I'd really appreciate this! 

Thank You Very Much!!! 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

***PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP***


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 22, 2017)

Thebear j koss said:


> Ok, you do a fantastic job here keeping up with the FAQ's, and How to's... I do have a suggestion as I uninstalled MiX and reinstalled and everything was reset, took me forever to find additional storage under settings and buttons. The default storage add ons in the regular slide out menu UI only shows a few and one needs to add desired storage thru the settings. If i missed something i'm sorry, but i think if you included the new show storage thru settings in the Add Storage FAQ it would be very helpful. Thanks. ?
> 
> To all the amazing, smart, strong females that continue to change the world... Thank you.

Click to collapse



I can certainly clarify things but I'm not understanding the request. Please clarify my mind if you would. Are you referring to: Bookmark Drawer - Hamburger - Add storage? If not then I'm unsure if this is about bookmarks or cloud or custom storage or some location in the settings tree. Could you clarify the following and or post a screenshot? 

"_...find additional storage under settings and buttons_." I cant find this. Is it Settings - More Settings - Buttons - Cloud storage? 

"_The default storage add ons in the regular slide out menu UI_": Is this Bookmarks or the Add storage list from the hamburger menu, or something else?

"_...add desired storage thru the settings_" and "the new show storage thru settings". I'm lost here.When you say settings do you mean bookmarks? That's the only way I can tie this together (cognitively).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 22, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I've been using Android version of Total Commander for only a few specific, yet important, reasons but... It's been acting like a real pain in the rear lately.
> 
> So now I'm looking to replace it with another and I was hoping you could confirm with me, whether or not, the MiXplorer can perform any of the following actions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have little experience managing archives but remember from reading the main thread that there have been issues in the past with in-archive management of files in some usage cases. My impression is that this can be variable depending on things like ROM, Root status, SU, busybox and whether or not an archive add-in is being used (and of course what type of archive). There are a few people in the main thread who've been into the nitty gritty of archives so it might be worth posting there. Also, for this more that most things, a first hand test may be more important because of the aforementioned variability.


----------



## Thebear j koss (Mar 22, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I can certainly clarify things but I'm not understanding the request. Please clarify my mind if you would. Are you referring to: Bookmark Drawer - Hamburger - Add storage? If not then I'm unsure if this is about bookmarks or cloud or custom storage or some location in the settings tree. Could you clarify the following and or post a screenshot?
> 
> "_...find additional storage under settings and buttons_." I cant find this. Is it Settings - More Settings - Buttons - Cloud storage?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well i never had to do it besides my initial setup for adding cloud storage, i always had my Dropbox, onedrive, and google drive set up so i could ditch those 3 apps that ate up large chunks of on device space. Now when i went to add them thru the hamburger menu add storage route, only 3 options for cloud storage were listed as before there were more options. I thought maybe Hootan made it so you had to manually add them but after some researching thru the app avain i saw there was a bunch of new things in the settings of the app. These i believe were in more settings, buttons, and you choose the associated available storage to show. As i said, i never did it before or i may have just forgotten since it has been so long, it may help someone else that like me, was too dumb to go thru all the settings before actually finding it. Lol. Just a thought, because chances are i will forget again and i will probably be doing this exact post 6 months from now. ?

To all the amazing, smart, strong females that continue to change the world... Thank you.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 22, 2017)

Thebear j koss said:


> Well i never had to do it besides my initial setup for adding cloud storage, i always had my Dropbox, onedrive, and google drive set up so i could ditch those 3 apps that ate up large chunks of on device space. Now when i went to add them thru the hamburger menu add storage route, only 3 options for cloud storage were listed as before there were more options. I thought maybe Hootan made it so you had to manually add them but after some researching thru the app avain i saw there was a bunch of new things in the settings of the app. These i believe were in more settings, buttons, and you choose the associated available storage to show. As i said, i never did it before or i may have just forgotten since it has been so long, it may help someone else that like me, was too dumb to go thru all the settings before actually finding it. Lol. Just a thought, because chances are i will forget again and i will probably be doing this exact post 6 months from now. ?
> 
> To all the amazing, smart, strong females that continue to change the world... Thank you.

Click to collapse



That's weird. Earlier and again just now I tested a clean install of MiX where, in Bookmark Drawer - Hamburger - Add storage - there are 25 entries and "Custom". Also, in Settings - Buttons - Cloud storage all items are selected by default. It sounds like something is funky with your installation. 

That being said, the distinction and description of network bookmarks in the FAQ was weak and was caught between the Bookmarks section and Servers section so I moved it to the Bookmarks section and fleshed it out substantially. The down side of that is that Post #2 has become a mega post while others have grown lean, but people should be more easily able to find what they need and it can be restructured later. Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## Thebear j koss (Mar 22, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That's weird. Earlier and again just now I tested a clean install of MiX where, in Bookmark Drawer - Hamburger - Add storage - there are 25 entries and "Custom". Also, in Settings - Buttons - Cloud storage all items are selected by default. It sounds like something is funky with your installation.
> 
> That being said, the distinction and description of network bookmarks in the FAQ was weak and was caught between the Bookmarks section and Servers section so I moved it to the Bookmarks section and fleshed it out substantially. The down side of that is that Post #2 has become a mega post while others have grown lean, but people should be more easily find what they need and it can be restructured later. Thanks for the bringing this up.

Click to collapse



Thanks for adding it in. It will be useful to me at some point, if no 1 else at some point. 

To all the amazing, smart, strong females that continue to change the world... Thank you.


----------



## simonbellu (Mar 27, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 27, 2017)

*New grouping feature in All-files by type folders (Apks, Documents, Images)*

FYI: There is a new feature in the All-files by type folders (Apks, Documents, Images,  etc) where the contents may be shown as all items in one list or in folder groups. This setting can be toggled by tapping the Sort button then selecting/deselecting the "By parents" checkbox. This will eventually be stitched into the FAQ OPs.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 27, 2017)

*MiXplorer Editor Launcher Shortcut*

There is a new Launcher shortcut for the MiXplorer Editor which, although very popular with some people, is apparently an annoyance to others who want to be able to remove it. Just an FYI that the feature request to hide/show the MiXplorer Editor shortcut has been made multiple times in the MiXplorer development thread and you can find those reports by searching the thread for editor.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 27, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I have little experience managing archives but remember from reading the main thread that there have been issues in the past with in-archive management of files in some usage cases. My impression is that this can be variable depending on things like ROM, Root status, SU, busybox and whether or not an archive add-in is being used (and of course what type of archive). There are a few people in the main thread who've been into the nitty gritty of archives so it might be worth posting there. Also, for this more that most things, a first hand test may be more important because of the aforementioned variability.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry for the delay in reading your response. Been busy with my other threads and the app developments for them (I'm sure you understand). 

I want to thank you for your time in responding to my post. 

This was the first place I went to since your app is one of my 2 goto file management apps and really like it very much. 

It's unfortunate that your app isn't equipped with the tools that i could really use for archives. I'm hoping that this feature hasn't been ruled out as a possible option for a future release. 

In the meantime, I'll keep looking around. 

Thank You! 

Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

***PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP***


----------



## Bludwurst (Mar 27, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> [...] your app [...]

Click to collapse



...MiX isn't @IronTechmonkey's app...
He's the fellow in charge of documentation, but not the Dev.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 27, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I'm sorry for the delay in reading your response. Been busy with my other threads and the app developments for them (I'm sure you understand).
> 
> I want to thank you for your time in responding to my post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worriers about response time. Also, just to be clear, it's not my app. I'm just a user who happened to make the FAQ. If it is a fixable situation then HP should be able to fix it with good reporting and logs but the technical dialog about it is over my head so that would be between you and him at the dev thread. In any event I do hope that some day MiX can take care of the archive functions you need.

"Beam me up, Scotty"


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 27, 2017)

Bludwurst said:


> ...MiX isn't @IronTechmonkey's app...
> He's the fellow in charge of documentation, but not the Dev.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



You ninja-ed my slow typing arse. Thanks. I'm going to put a disclaimer in the FAQ OP 1.

[EDIT] The first paragraph of OP1 already stated clearly that HP is the developer, but I added more text to make it clearer... not that this will help if people aren't reading them. I find it disconcerting that a 5 year relatively active XDA member might miss this and, I will be mindful of opportunities to keep this clear in the future.


----------



## djdarkknight96 (Mar 28, 2017)

Wait a min, I've edited zips without extraction many many many many times. Edited xml's and added files with it open. You have to install the zip archive add-on.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 28, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> No worriers about response time. Also, just to be clear, it's not my app. I'm just a user who happened to make the FAQ. If it is a fixable situation then HP should be able to fix it with good reporting and logs but the technical dialog about it is over my head so that would be between you and him at the dev thread. In any event I do hope that some day MiX can take care of the archive functions you need.
> 
> "Beam me up, Scotty"

Click to collapse



I'd hate to be a bother but, if there is an XDA thread hosted by the Dev, can you please post or PM me the direct link to it? 

Thanks a Bunch! 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

***PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP***


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I'd hate to be a bother but, if there is an XDA thread hosted by the Dev, can you please post or PM me the direct link to it?
> 
> Thanks a Bunch!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please see OP (1st post) of this thread for link.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 28, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Please see OP (1st post) of this thread for link.

Click to collapse



OOOOOOOHHHHHH!

My deepest apologies!

What a noob mistake. I should have known to look at the OP first. 

LMAO!!! 

Thank You Very Much. 

I guess you could say that, for now, my work here is done. 

CARRY ON TROOPS! 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

***PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP***


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHHH!
> 
> My deepest apologies!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL, I've seen you around enough that I thought "no way I'm spoon feeding this person". Thanks for taking it in a good spirit. 

Ibuprophen, "You have the conn".


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 29, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> LOL, I've seen you around enough that I thought "no way I'm spoon feeding this person". Thanks for taking it in a good spirit.
> 
> Ibuprophen, "You have the conn".

Click to collapse



Someone has to keep up the Holiday Spirit!

But, I'm a doctor not a commander!

LOL! 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...


----------



## schluger (Mar 31, 2017)

So I am new to this file manager and installed the app and granted root access to all files. However I am on a Samsung sg3 with cm 12.1. I have busybox installed and up to date and I created a folder. The folder is there. My question, and I realize, the instruction for providing access was written for nougat, but I did not have to go through all the steps listed. I just wanted to make sure I'm not missing something. Thank you for whatever insight you can offer.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

schluger said:


> So I am new to this file manager and installed the app and granted root access to all files. However I am on a Samsung sg3 with cm 12.1. I have busybox installed and up to date and I created a folder. The folder is there. My question, and I realize, the instruction for providing access was written for nougat, but I did not have to go through all the steps listed. I just wanted to make sure I'm not missing something. Thank you for whatever insight you can offer.

Click to collapse



You might be good to go without any off that stuff.

On CM12.1 device with SuperSU  I only have to do this step:

- "_Navigate to Root "/" to force first time SU permissions request. Select " allow" and "remember" (however your SU utility presents those options)_."

If you are not using SuperSU and are using busybox (which sounds like your situation) you wont have the same level of overall SU management on the device and you may not be able to access root so you may actually not need to do any of those things, but you should not have the same External SD and other Marshmallow/Nougat permissions issues for which that was written.

Thank you for taking the time to read the FAQ and find the installation instructions even though they are still buried at the end (pending move to 1st post), and for the incidental reminder that some added clarification about earlier Android versions and Busybox would be nice to have. Also, I'm fuzzy about busybox on CM12.1 without SuperSU so if that is your usage case and you have any questions or added points of clarity about accessing root locations please dont hesitate to mention them.


----------



## schluger (Mar 31, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> You might be good to go without any off that stuff.
> 
> On CM12.1 device with SuperSU I only have to do this step:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks that's all I had to do also. I have SuperSU, too.

---------- Post added at 04:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------

So another question.. I'm on the Samsung sg3 and I believe it's an arm7.. Those are the addons I should download I'm guessing. Sounds stupid but I'm just checking to be safe


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

schluger said:


> Thanks that's all I had to do also. I have SuperSU, too.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------
> 
> So another question.. I'm on the Samsung sg3 and I believe it's an arm7.. Those are the addons I should download I'm guessing. Sounds stupid but I'm just checking to be safe

Click to collapse



Cautious is good.  It's likely that it is ARM7 but I dont know the processor architecture on that one. Since you are being cautious anyway it could not hurt to make sure. If it's not indicated anywhere in the device settings you could temporarily install a system information app. I use Aida64.


----------



## ouzowtf (Mar 31, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Cautious is good. It's likely that it is ARM7 but I dont know the processor architecture on that one. Since you are being cautious anyway it could not hurt to make sure. If it's not indicated anywhere in the device settings you could temporarily install a system information app. I use Aida64.

Click to collapse



Or go to
- MiXplorer settings
- ADD-ON
- Add
- at the top of the popup window the CPU ABI is shown


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

ouzowtf said:


> Or go to
> - MiXplorer settings
> - ADD-ON
> - Add
> - at the top of the popup window the CPU ABI is shown

Click to collapse



D'oh! Thanks.That will help with the Add-on section. Hoping to get to that in a few days but have been neck deep in LOS. At least it's now here. Thanks again.


----------



## schluger (Mar 31, 2017)

ouzowtf said:


> Or go to
> - MiXplorer settings
> - ADD-ON
> - Add
> - at the top of the popup window the CPU ABI is shown

Click to collapse



Wow it does the work for you... Thank you.☺


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 1, 2017)

[EDIT] Post content deleted since thread cleanup rendered it moot.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 3, 2017)

schluger said:


> Wow it does the work for you... Thank you.☺

Click to collapse



Yes indeed.


----------



## kissmiasma95 (Apr 4, 2017)

It's it possible to set Mixplorer to use RAR to open zip and rar archive file formats?  Setting it the normal way does nothing.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 5, 2017)

kissmiasma95 said:


> It's it possible to set Mixplorer to use RAR to open zip and rar archive file formats?  Setting it the normal way does nothing.

Click to collapse



If long pressing then selecting open as or open with does not work then one's over my head and might be worth asking in the main thread.


----------



## kissmiasma95 (Apr 5, 2017)

Irontechmonkey, I can set it as usual but it reverts back to using the built in zip add on each time which cannot extract password protected zip files.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 6, 2017)

kissmiasma95 said:


> Irontechmonkey, I can set it as usual but it reverts back to using the built in zip add on each time which cannot extract password protected zip files.

Click to collapse



Ahhh, thanks for the explanation. That sounds like a bit more than just a default app-to-filetype association which would be handled by the Remember checkbox. I suggest mentioning it in the main thread to see if it is a normal behavior. If it is not normal then logging it would be the way to go.


----------



## jututt (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok, I've been using the great MiXplorer even for editing apk: for example since I use an armeabiv7 device I usually remove  x86, mips, armv8 libs folders to slim down the app final size. I noticed the command "rewrite" and "repair" when tapping on the 3 dots inside an apk. What do they do?
Then I set the apk to -rw-r--r-- and maybe change owner / group to system 1000 and I'm ready to go with my new slimmed down app.
I noticed that the modified app is not zipaligned, even using the forementioned "rewrite" command
Anyway, could you provide a faq for editing apks with MiXplorer? thanks

PS. Also I could not figure out how to use the busybox file (without extension) we can download from Google Drive from the link in MiXplorer xda thread 1st page


----------



## Thebear j koss (Apr 8, 2017)

jututt said:


> Ok, I've been using the great MiXplorer even for editing apk: for example since I use an armeabiv7 device I usually remove  x86, mips, armv8 libs folders to slim down the app final size. I noticed the command "rewrite" and "repair" when tapping on the 3 dots inside an apk. What do they do?
> Then I set the apk to -rw-r--r-- and maybe change owner / group to system 1000 and I'm ready to go with my new slimmed down app.
> I noticed that the modified app is not zipaligned, even using the forementioned "rewrite" command
> Anyway, could you provide a faq for editing apks with MiXplorer? thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



You can do minor edits to apks using MiX, like you have done, but for more advanced editing like changing resources, smali, or layouts you would need to use a more complex tool like apktool. There are some on device apktools available but most devs and modders would suggest making advanced edits on a computer. Zipaligning and such needs system frameworks and jars to work properly and also should be done on a computer as these would really weigh down MiX. Hope that helps. As for your other question i haven't tried the rewrite, repair. 

=============================================
      The stupid leading the dumb.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

@PorygonZRocks, I did not want to get nagged for off topic in the main thread by someone like me so, responding here.



PorygonZRocks said:


> Isn't your username IronTech*Monkey*?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's the whole thing; I'm a Monkey and only feel human with a touch screen when using MiXplorer:silly:


----------



## BeeWall (Apr 15, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> @PorygonZRocks, I did not want to get nagged for off topic in the main thread by someone like me so, responding here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the whole thing; I'm a Monkey and only feel human with a touch screen when using MiXplorer:silly:

Click to collapse



Ah ok. I thought maybe you just weren't thinking about it. After all, I'm not constantly thinking about mine. Anyway, back on topic...

Sent from my Amazon Fire using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 17, 2017)

*Custom folder thumbnail.*

Placeholder for note from HP about custom thumbnails: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71890499&postcount=18655

As HP describes, "You can put a custom thumbnail in any folder with this name: .preview "

Note, that there is no file extension.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Apr 21, 2017)

Don't know if post it here or in the app thread, just in case here first: Current themes by @TerrorFlatRider is missing a few icons due the recent updates.

Apps
Trash
4Shared
SFTP

 Thanks.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 21, 2017)

marciozomb13 said:


> Don't know if post it here or in the app thread, just in case here first: Current themes by @TerrorFlatRider is missing a few icons due the recent updates.
> 
> Apps
> Trash
> ...

Click to collapse



Better here than in the main thread, although it would be best to have a MiXplorer Themes thread for troubleshooting themes. 
If this is one of the themes from Playstore you could send an email to the address in Playstore page for the themes.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Apr 21, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Better here than in the main thread, although it would be best to have a MiXplorer Themes thread for troubleshooting themes.
> If this is one of the themes from Playstore you could send an email to the address in Playstore page for the themes.

Click to collapse



Done. Thanks.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 21, 2017)

*Update - New Features Roundup*

Sometimes so many new goodies are added or, changes made that it is hard to keep up with the FAQ. A recent 6.1.4 update has created such a challenge (and there are some older things missing). Nice problem to have, there are some nice changes! Until theses changes can be added into the OPs, this post is being used to gather links to pertinent notes about them, and there is a link to this post in the 1st post of the FAQ. 

*Custom category in bookmark*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71955690&postcount=18763

*User app and System app*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71955748&postcount=18764

*Recreate old Apps (user/system) bookmark*:https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71978187&postcount=18813

*Pin "Open With" items*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71955766&postcount=18765

*Hex viewer*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71919752&postcount=18733

*Custom preview thumbnail*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71890499&postcount=18655

*Pattern lock folder*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71850475&postcount=18612

*Tab character in text boxes*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71851210&postcount=18614

*New Trash setting*:

*Re-authenticate bookmarks*: You will have to reenter your username and password for FTP, SMB, etc bookmarks. 

*"By Parent", All- by-type File views*: The views  which show all files of a given type on the device can be set to a gallery style view which is grouped by folders (Sort button - "By Parent" checked) or the previous way with all files in one view ("By Parent" unchecked).

*All-By-Type Bookmarks*: These search bookmarks have changed, so depending on how you updated MiXplorer and or imported settings you may see the new one in color, and the old ones in gray. You can delete the gray ones (and refer to the text of the bookmarks to make sure).

Empty Trash folder: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72179041&postcount=19181


Add download information to FAQ:
- Main Thread
- XDA Labs
- RSS Feeds:
http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/hootanparsa/mixplorer-hootanparsa/feed/:
http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/hootanparsa/feed/

For MiXplorer website - search main thread.


----------



## Cyboy (Apr 21, 2017)

Does Hide/unhide function write the ralated attributes on files? Or its only supposed to work in Mixplorer ecosystem? If not, Why not to write the standard files attributes?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 21, 2017)

Cyboy said:


> Does Hide/unhide function write the ralated attributes on files? Or its only supposed to work in Mixplorer ecosystem? If not, Why not to write the standard files attributes?

Click to collapse



AFAIK the MiXplorer Hide/Unhide attribute works within the MiXplorer ecosystem and does not change file/folder attributes/flags used by the OS (or other OS).

The "Show hidden"/"Don't show hidden" menu item will then hide files that you flagged with the MiXplorer Hide attribute as well as files that begin with a dot.

As to the standard file attributes, IMO allowing changes to those could get messy and risk data loss since people may use files from other operating systems and I (as a MiX user) like it that way, but that a good question. I would suggest either 1) mentioning HP here or 2) posting that question in the main thread to see if there are other reasons for this. I'd be glad to re-post or mention if you dont want to.


----------



## schluger (Apr 27, 2017)

How do I delete my Dropbox account?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 27, 2017)

schluger said:


> How do I delete my Dropbox account?

Click to collapse



If I'm understanding correctly that would be deleting the Bookmark: Tap-drag bookmark towards right by label (as opposed to icon), then tap delete icon (circle containing minus sign). More about managing bookmarks in OPs and in recent post called "New feature roundup".


----------



## ahmerali (Apr 27, 2017)

*Add live srtream on videos*

how we add live stream on my site ? Sughestions plz


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 27, 2017)

ahmerali said:


> how we add live stream on my site ? Sughestions plz

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you are asking. Does this have anything to do with the MiXplorer app or FAQ? If so then please provide more details. If not, then you might want to search for and post your question in a more appropriate thread.


----------



## kubalav (Apr 28, 2017)

This is FAQ page. You can add one frequently asked question: Why Mixplorer isn't in Play store? And you can mention that we can download Mixplorer in Xda labs.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 28, 2017)

kubalav said:


> This is FAQ page. You can add one frequently asked question: Why MiXplorer isn't in Play store? .

Click to collapse



The reasons MiXplorer is not in PlayStore may (or may not) have to do with the fact that the world is geo-politically complicated, as is Google's presence in different regions. It may (or may not) also have to do with the flow of development. In any event this is HP’s choice and with respect to that; through a naturally occurring unspoken agreement this is not something that we typically discuss openly in the threads. In that context I would not feel comfortable stating a specific reason for it in the FAQ unless HP were to specifically say doing so was OK. 



kubalav said:


> …And you can mention that we can download Mixplorer in Xda labs.

Click to collapse



Yes! This is a good idea. Thank you. 

The MiXplorer FAQ started being just about how to use MiXplorer but it should also include how to get MiXplorer, especially considering that Google Play is not an option. I already have plans to move the installation instructions to the beginning of the FAQ. How to download MiXplorer would go along with that nicely. This may be part of a significant rewrite of the FAQ and might take some time, but thanks again for the suggestion to include the places where we can get MiXplorer.


----------



## rjm831 (Apr 29, 2017)

I hope this isn't a noob question, but is it possible to create a  widget that opens the media player directly?  Or any other MiX function  for that matter.
Thanks!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 29, 2017)

rjm831 said:


> I hope this isn't a noob question, but is it possible to create a  widget that opens the media player directly?  Or any other MiX function  for that matter.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



AFAIK there is no separate home-screen shortcut for the MiX media player (as there is for the Editor). A partial workaround might be to create a home-screen shortcut to a media file that opens by default in "Player". I just did that for a video file which then opened in MiXplorer's Player, and then the video files in the same folder played in shuffle mode (as the player had been previously set to do).


----------



## schluger (May 1, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If I'm understanding correctly that would be deleting the Bookmark: Tap-drag bookmark towards right by label (as opposed to icon), then tap delete icon (circle containing minus sign). More about managing bookmarks in OPs and in recent post called "New feature roundup".

Click to collapse



Thanks.. Got it!


----------



## wisecracker143 (May 1, 2017)

Can it read and write ntfs hard drive?.... i mean copy file from ntfs to internal

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bludwurst (May 1, 2017)

wisecracker143 said:


> Can it read and write ntfs hard drive?.... i mean copy file from ntfs to internal

Click to collapse



A look at the feature list will tell you what you need to know.



(NTFS is read only)

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## wisecracker143 (May 1, 2017)

Bludwurst said:


> A look at the feature list will tell you what you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear i wont write though

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## [] AL [] (May 5, 2017)

Re.: setting default folders icons size. 

Hi, I've searched this thread but still can't seem to find a definitive way to make all folders having the same icon sizes in the recent versions (all the way up to Version: 6.14.9.BETA-B1705051). 

The problem is that even if I go to the the Root folder and select "Reset defaults"  in the view setting, re-adjust to the size I want and finally de-select the "Reset defaults",  when I navigate through my internal card,  some sub folders are still showing different sizes. 

Repeating the above at the root of my internal card (as opposed to only do it at the real "Root") still doesn't fix this. 

Am I doing it wrong or missing something? 

It's a small thing maybe, but I really can not stand seeing icons and text sizes change when browsing through folders. So much, that this will prevent me to update my main phone from version v6.12.9 unt I can figure this out.. 

This also seem to be made even worst if I resize somewhere while using the grid or gallery views. 

I really wish that there was a "set all folders (and views) as current size"  option.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 5, 2017)

[] AL [] said:


> Re.: setting default folders icons size.
> 
> Hi, I've searched this thread but still can't seem to find a definitive way to make all folders having the same icon sizes in the recent versions (all the way up to Version: 6.14.9.BETA-B1705051).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The "reset all to default setting" from root is no longer resetting all folders anymore (I thought it worked at one time). To reset a folder now I have to go to the folder and then, with "Reset defaults" checked, tap on "detailed" (my preferred view) then refresh. As to reset all to current size, that would be nice, and to your point, "..._really can not stand seeing icons and text sizes change when browsing through folders_.."  I feel the same way but since I dont use MiX to browse images/videos I'd be just has happy with "reset all to default". I'm a few versions behind testing MiX and updating FAQ but for being neck deep in LOS with a touch of OGYT testing  but will play with this some more this weekend.

[EDIT] Conformed in newest version (v6.14.9.BETA_B1705051) and found an older post which implies it should be working for all folders (at least for default) so I'll mention it in the main thread.


----------



## ogisha (May 6, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Empty Trash folder: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72179041&postcount=19181

Click to collapse



How to empty the trash folder?
Link does not help.
Thank you.


----------



## shaqman89 (May 7, 2017)

ogisha said:


> How to empty the trash folder?
> Link does not help.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that link seems to go somewhere else. 
Anyway, one way to do it is go to trash bookmark and then delete all files from there.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 7, 2017)

ogisha said:


> How to empty the trash folder?
> Link does not help.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Thanks for pointing out that link is bad. I dont know where the original post was but it might be found by searching main thread for "trash" or "recycle" or recycled". In any event, I'm working on a FAQ rewrite which should include this. Thanks again.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 8, 2017)

FAQ update. Thanks to all who have provided feedback, particularly in the FAQ thread where it is easier to track, and thanks to HP for describing the new features for us.

- How to get MiXplorer added to 1st post (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157294&postcount=1).

- How to install MiXplorer moved to 1st post (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157294&postcount=1). 

- Settings list updated; (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157352&postcount=5).

- New "View" section"; (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157342&postcount=2).

- Add/rewrite "trash" section; (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157347&postcount=3).

- Rewrite copy/move section; (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157347&postcount=3).

- Reorganized WIP section; (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157367&postcount=7).

- Various structural changes.

Please post any corrections or suggestions.


----------



## marciozomb13 (May 18, 2017)

Can I use system font or custom font in the whole app? I see an option in skin editor but could not understand exactly how it Works.


----------



## m33mt33n (May 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone: 

I installed latest version 6.14 (Apk downloaded from XDA),  and I like it but still unable to find the way of creating folder shortcuts on home screen (tried both,  widget and from within app),  it is creating file shortcuts via Add to...  option but not working for folders, thanks in advance for any help.  I am using Android 4.1.2 Jellybean on Nokia X.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 26, 2017)

m33mt33n said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I installed latest version 6.14 (Apk downloaded from XDA), and I like it but still unable to find the way of creating folder shortcuts on home screen (tried both, widget and from within app), it is creating file shortcuts via Add to... option but not working for folders, thanks in advance for any help. I am using Android 4.1.2 Jellybean on Nokia X.

Click to collapse



Select folder > menu > Add to > Home screen is working for me in LOS14.1 (Nougat 7.1.2) and CM12.1 (Lollipop 5.1) with old version of Nova launcher. If that is not working for you, this may be a JB specific bug worth logging and reporting in main thread.

[EDIT] I checked in an Android emulator (Genymotion) but they only go back to KitKat. IIRC, there are some people watching the MiXplorer main thread who use versions back to 2.x.


----------



## m33mt33n (May 27, 2017)

Ya may its JB specific bug,  I did it the same way you mentioned, but its not working, btw which option you selected after tapping Add to...  Content or File?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 27, 2017)

m33mt33n said:


> Ya may its JB specific bug, I did it the same way you mentioned, but its not working, btw which option you selected after tapping Add to... Content or File?

Click to collapse



When I have 1 folder selected the "Add to" list includes: Homescreen, Bookmarks and Playlist.


----------



## m33mt33n (May 28, 2017)

Ya on this screen you mention I selected home screen but nothing change on home screen.


----------



## Dzepar (May 28, 2017)

m33mt33n said:


> Ya on this screen you mention I selected home screen but nothing change on home screen.

Click to collapse



What launcher do you use? Maybe your shortcut is under some widget. 

Good Luck.

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## m33mt33n (May 29, 2017)

Nokia X stock launcher


----------



## jerryn70 (Jun 1, 2017)

How to  search globally ? I mean single search shows results from phone memory and sd card


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 1, 2017)

jerryn70 said:


> How to  search globally ? I mean single search shows results from phone memory and sd card

Click to collapse



You can try searching recursively from / (root) but that may take a very long time (possibly searching internal and external SD repeatedly along the multiple paths that the system might use for them?) or you can try searching from /storage which should include internal and external SD cards but not system areas. I just tested both of these methods with the same search criteria for some MP3 files on my external SD and the search from /storage was much quicker. Where there may be differences across different systems, I tested this in Nougat 7.1.2/LOS14.1 with native LOS SU.


----------



## m33mt33n (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

I have few questions, 

1- How to make symbolic links with MiXplorer,  [coz I tried by entering full path of destination folder,  but message FAILED appear every time.]

2- Is Busybox must be installed for symbolic links to working in MiXplorer? 

3- Is Busybox need to be installed separately through MiXplorer [coz busybox is already installed and working in my device]. 

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 8, 2017)

@DjDiabolik. since we are discussing Q&A I've moved the conversation to the FAQ thread.



DjDiabolik said:


> oh... i have tryed "Trash" from my phone... no result. Very strange because (and i have edited my reply) i have tryed on pc and here the search in thread it's work... on my phone every key i use i obtain ever "no result"........

Click to collapse



This is why I provided you with a clear description of an easy path that required no searching and took you directly to the information you seek. Also, that information is something you would have found if you had bothered to actually read the FAQ at all. There is no excuse to be made in this case about searching being difficult (and even if it is difficult the obligation on each of us to search persists). 



DjDiabolik said:


> Infact if now i understand all correctly:
> If i use the "undo" feature and use the "Trash" a hidden folder called ".recycle" has been created on "root" right ? I have checked on my root and apparently this folder it's not present..... it's possibly this folder can be created in other path ?

Click to collapse



This is explained in the FAQ section that I guided you to. If that does not explain it please post further questions about it in the FAQ thread.  I'll be glad to explain what is not clear but you must do your share of the work.

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------



DjDiabolik said:


> Meanwhile all "bad interation" it's be created also from my "not very good" confidence whit english language..... trust me.

Click to collapse



Don't worry about language and don't let it become an excuse for not searching. If anything related to usage (as opposed to bug reporting)  is unclear please ask in here the FAQ thread.


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 12, 2017)

I've just installed MiXplorer (without restoring my user data) and I don't have the classic shortcuts in the left panel (Apps, Videos, Docs,...). I only have Root and Internal storage. How can I get them?

EDIT: they appeared right after adding new bookmarks...


----------



## Amarius1 (Jun 12, 2017)

How do I enable root access?


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 12, 2017)

Amarius1 said:


> How do I enable root access?

Click to collapse



Go to /root for instance and you should have a su request.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 12, 2017)

Primokorn said:


> I've just installed MiXplorer (without restoring my user data) and I don't have the classic shortcuts in the left panel (Apps, Videos, Docs,...). I only have Root and Internal storage. How can I get them?

Click to collapse



Clean installations of MiXplorer should have the search-by-type bookmarks in the "custom" section which may be collapsed after the installation. Confirmed just now in clean installations of all MiX 6.15.x versions. Attached screenshot "DefaultBookmarks CustomCollapsed.png" 
View attachment 4179670

Here they are expanded DefaultBookmarks CustomExpanded.png
View attachment 4179671



Primokorn said:


> they appeared right after adding new bookmarks...

Click to collapse



Importing previous bookmarks from before the big change to the search-by-type bookmarks should show the old ones in gray and the new ones in color but AFAIK this would not occur if you merely added a new one. Maybe adding one caused the custom group to expand or caused the group header "custom" to move.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 12, 2017)

Amarius1 said:


> How do I enable root access?

Click to collapse



Just to expand on previous answer. If the device is rooted and has an SU manager (such as SuperSU or LOS SU) any attempt to access / ("root") in MiXplorer should invoke a prompt to grant SU (root) access to MiXplorer. This is explained in the first post of this FAQ .


----------



## Bajanman (Jun 14, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> This is explained in the first post of this FAQ .

Click to collapse



I like the new name change Iron :good::good:


----------



## schluger (Jun 15, 2017)

I saved a group of tabs and want to delete this how do I reset the tabs to remember the last used tabs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 15, 2017)

schluger said:


> I saved a group of tabs and want to delete this how do I reset the tabs to remember the last used tabs

Click to collapse



Explained in this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157342&postcount=2 in this section: _To have MiXplorer save the tab-set that is in place at each app close (to be opened at next app app start)_.


----------



## schluger (Jun 15, 2017)

Then I'm missing something. I've read it 3 times and still don't see how to delete a group of tabs I've saved. Please point me in the right direction if it is there.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 15, 2017)

schluger said:


> Then I'm missing something. I've read it 3 times and still don't see how to delete a group of tabs I've saved. Please point me in the right direction if it is there.

Click to collapse



No worries. When you said you wanted MiXplorer "to remember the last used tabs" I took that to mean that you want MiXplorer to remember whatever tabs were opened when you last closed the app (one of 2 different tab saving modes). Now we get to the part that was missing: To close a tab long press on it's label then tap "Close tab" (there are other tab options in there as well). Also, the function of the 2 different tab save modes may not have been clear so...

If you want to have the *same tabs open every time* you start MiXplorer then close the tabs you dont want and open the ones you do want and then "Save Tabs" - "Now" and leave "On exit" unselected. You can also set one of the tabs to be the active one at app start by long pressing the tab title then tapping "set default". This is a static thing.

If you want to have MiXplorer remember the *tabs that were opened when you last closed the app* and then open those tabs the next time (then "Save tab" and check "On Exit". This is a dynamic thing, eg after opening and closing tabs while using MiXplorer then whatever tabs happen to be open when you close the app will open the next top you open the app.


----------



## schluger (Jun 15, 2017)

That worked beautifully thanks for the help.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 15, 2017)

*Requesting advise for making info in the FAQ easier to find.*

Continuing from here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72685628&postcount=19722:

The FAQ has grown to the point where  people may find it cumbersome to read/search, and even when the thing they are looking for is explained they may miss it. In other types of documentation presentation (such as an .HTM file) it could be indexed in a more granular way but AFAIK there is no way to link to subsections within posts on XDA. Here are some ideas I've been kicking around, including ones that may not be possible and some that might not be good:

- Maintain the same general format and minimize the sheer quantity of words, and perhaps rearrange it a bit and changing some of the section and subsection  titles; This is the most practical solution I can think of.

- Link directly to subsections within individual posts; This may not be possible but would be optimal, and I dare to dream.

- Spread the FAQ across many posts for individual topics and link to them from the OPs; This would be very messy and may make it harder for people to navigate and would require more time than I can commit to. It would also eliminate the (often overlooked) ability to search the text of all the FAQ OPs by merely doing a browser web page search while at the first page of the FAQ in a web browser. This idea is so bad that I struck it out as part of this writing but left it in just to show the range of possibilities.

- There are a variety of ways to present a FAQ in a well indexed format off-line, such as the previously mentioned HTM file, but for a variety of reasons already discussed with @HootanParsa those are not viable options at the moment. I only mention this to keep us off that track for now.

The best way to search the FAQ is to use a web browser and search the text of all the FAQ OPs by merely doing a browser web page search while at the first page of the FAQ.  This is why HIDE tags were not used (the content within the hidden sections may not be found by web page search) and provides a workaround for XDA's somewhat limited non-boolean search functions, although people are encouraged to use the XDA search function as well.

If anyone has suggestions for making the FAQ more easily search-able please share your ideas. Thank you.


----------



## rjm831 (Jun 15, 2017)

I've multiple cloud accounts with Yandex, & although MiX allows me to create a bookmark for each account, when I attempt to upload a file (ie 'share') MiX doesn't ask (or offer to select) which Yandex bookmark - it simply begins uploading to the most recently used.
Is this a bug or another of my noob mistakes?  Lot of bookmark discussions but can't find this problem discussed anywhere.
As always, thanks!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 15, 2017)

rjm831 said:


> I've multiple cloud accounts with Yandex, & although MiX allows me to create a bookmark for each account, when I attempt to upload a file (ie 'share') MiX doesn't ask (or offer to select) which Yandex bookmark - it simply begins uploading to the most recently used.
> Is this a bug or another of my noob mistakes? Lot of bookmark discussions but can't find this problem discussed anywhere.
> As always, thanks!

Click to collapse



I don't use a cloud services and there has not been much feedback here from people who use them so they are not well represented in the FAQ, but this might work similar to file operations local to the device or via FTP. If you've not already done so then try this: 

- Open the location of the source file(s), select the source files(s), invoke the copy command. 

- At this point a copy task should be waiting in the task list (clipboard icon in the main toolbar on top).

- Navigate to the destination of the files you are copying.

- Open the task list and invoke the copy job.

If that does not work then we'll need some advice from others who have experience with this, or if it's a glitch reported in the main thread. Whether or not that works please do share the results, thank you.


----------



## rjm831 (Jun 16, 2017)

Using the copy function works well. Thanks for pointing out such an obvious solution (I'm not getting any younger I guess!).  I'll leave it to the forum to decide if the "share" selector should be a feature request.
Thanks again!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 16, 2017)

rjm831 said:


> Using the copy function works well. Thanks for pointing out such an obvious solution (I'm not getting any younger I guess!).

Click to collapse



That's one of the nice things about MiXplorer - We can copy files across network connections as if we are working locally on one device. I routinely use one Android device running MiXplorer to copy files across a LAN from another Android device running MiXplorer FTP server to an SMB share on a PC as easily as if I'm just copying the files locally on one device. IMO, considering how few Android file managers offers such UI interaction this is not so obvious at the start, and many of us here are not spring chickens so you're not alone there.



rjm831 said:


> I'll leave it to the forum to decide if the "share" selector should be a feature request.
> Thanks again!

Click to collapse



If you think it is a good idea dont hesitate to mention it in the main thread but first try this other method. I'm not sure if it would work for a cloud service but it does have a workflow resembling a "share" feature:

Select files > Menu (3-dot) > Copy to... > Navigate to bookmark > Navigate to subfolder (if allowable for a cloud service) > OK.


----------



## shaqman89 (Jun 16, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> IMO, considering how few Android file managers offers such UI interaction

Click to collapse



OT here.




Yes, in fact, it's the only file manager (that I know of) offers such functionality in such a streamlined usage. I mean, I haven't find any other file manager that treats all file sources as a similar as possible as being a local file should be. Taking example even from dropbox and onedrive which offers similar integration to windows explorer, limits the file operation and differentiate itself so it does not feel being local anymore. The closest thing I could find in comparison is Nautilus's in linux which could integrate with Google Drive, but it lacks the option of most other cloud drive that MiXplorer has to offer.

That is really something, when considering that Android (an OS that nowadays in mainly used for entertainment and consumption) has a better file manager compared to other productive-oriented OS's.


----------



## rjm831 (Jun 16, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That's one of the nice things about MiXplorer - We can copy files across network connections as if we are working locally on one device. I routinely use one Android device running MiXplorer to copy files across a LAN from another Android device running MiXplorer FTP server to an SMB share on a PC as easily as if I'm just copying the files locally on one device. IMO, considering how few Android file managers offers such UI interaction this is not so obvious at the start, and many of us here are not spring chickens so you're not alone there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Works well,  but my thinking is if user wanted to copy a file to multiple clouds in one shot,  it would be nice if the Share or Copy functions allowed multiple selections.  It doesn't seem to (note I'm using an unrooted ancient Logic X1 with 4.2.2 & I'm never certain if my old phone creates feature limitations with any app).
This is not a big deal feature idea, simply a convenient timesaver.
Thank you again for the help (with previous posts as well).  Really appreciate the work you put in on XDA - I've seen you assist in other forums.


----------



## shaqman89 (Jun 16, 2017)

rjm831 said:


> Works well,  but my thinking is if user wanted to copy a file to multiple clouds in one shot,  it would be nice if the Share or Copy functions allowed multiple selections.  It doesn't seem to (note I'm using an unrooted ancient Logic X1 with 4.2.2 & I'm never certain if my old phone creates feature limitations with any app).
> This is not a big deal feature idea, simply a convenient timesaver.

Click to collapse



Well, copying the same source multiple times is possible already. After one is finished, the copy task would still be available for a few seconds before it is gone and in that time limit you could choose another cloud provider. I know it's not the same, but I think it could be a temporary option for now.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 16, 2017)

shaqman89 said:


> OT here.
> [unHIDEn]
> Yes, in fact, it's the only file manager (that I know of) offers such functionality in such a streamlined usage. I mean, I haven't find any other file manager that treats all file sources as a similar as possible as being a local file should be. Taking example even from dropbox and onedrive which offers similar integration to windows explorer, limits the file operation and differentiate itself so it does not feel being local anymore. The closest thing I could find in comparison is Nautilus's in linux which could integrate with Google Drive, but it lacks the option of most other cloud drive that MiXplorer has to offer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont want to be disagreeable but that that is so not off topic that I'm un-hiding it. :silly: But seriously, that is a very good point. Maybe some command line tech wizardry could cover some of that ground but not nearly as much and not nearly as conveniently or across as many types or remote locations.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 16, 2017)

rjm831 said:


> Works well,  but my thinking is if user wanted to copy a file to multiple clouds in one shot,.

Click to collapse



There is a way to do the inverse of that - Merged copy or move (but not both in one merged group of tasks) files from different sources to one destination:

Enable "Merge tasks" in settings > queue each of the source files and "Mix with" previously queued task > navigate to destination and invoke task = the files from the various sources will all be copied to the same destination in one job incorporating all of the merged/mixed tasks. 

Are there even any existing apps, services or mechanisms by which people could sending one file from a local location to multiple on-line destinations?


----------



## shaqman89 (Jun 16, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Are there even any existing apps, services or mechanisms by which people could sending one file from a local location to multiple on-line destinations?

Click to collapse



I believe there are some cloud managers that can do it. One that I have tried previously in the past is multcloud, though I am sure there are plenty of other options.


----------



## Thebear j koss (Jun 16, 2017)

Figured I would ask here instead of clogging the main thread, is the music notification in the pulldown theme able or is it controlled by system ui? Haven't quite figured it out. Lol. Thankd

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bludwurst (Jun 16, 2017)

Thebear j koss said:


> Figured I would ask here instead of clogging the main thread, is the music notification in the pulldown theme able or is it controlled by system ui? Haven't quite figured it out. Lol. Thankd

Click to collapse



The buttons are themeable (TINT_NOTIFICATION_BUTTONS). The background isn't.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## Thebear j koss (Jun 18, 2017)

Bludwurst said:


> The buttons are themeable (TINT_NOTIFICATION_BUTTONS). The background isn't.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks. That's what I thought, they control other things as well if I remember correctly. Been awhile since I did my own theme on MiX. Thanks for the response. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 21, 2017)

Continuing from here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72755364&postcount=19779

This brings up an interesting limitation of any documentation, particularly for MiXplorer which maximizes the potential of a touch screen interface more than most other apps do. There is just no room for every small detail so some things are explained as part of a larger set of features, eg: 

"_Once you have selected any item(s) the Action Bar will appear (temporally replacing the Main Bar) and will show a counter of selected items with their size, and icons for some standard actions with an overflow menu for more actions. *The downward pointing arrow now offers options to expand shift or invert the selection*_."

The point here being that thread searches and reading FAQs should be accompanied by an exploration of the app:

- Navigate through menus to see what they offer.
- Review all possible settings and their in-app descriptions.
- Long press on items to see a toast describing the function or to invoke and explore long-press functions.
- Tap the various context sensitive arrows and screen element to see what they do.

In the case of the question that precipitated this reply, in essence; "How to select a contiguous range of items"... reading the quoted section of the FAQ OPs and exploring the selection drop-down menu while more than one item is selected would have revealed this feature.


----------



## rjm831 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello.
I'm a little confused about MiX and Google Drive.  I've read threads that mention folks who can use Drive with MiX, but when I attempt to add it to the Bookmark "add cloud", I get an error message from Google saying it won't allow MiX (after I log in).
Searched this thread but don't see anyone else with this problem. I'm using an old Gfive unrooted with 4.2.2.
Any advice on how to add Drive would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 22, 2017)

rjm831 said:


> Hello.
> I'm a little confused about MiX and Google Drive.  I've read threads that mention folks who can use Drive with MiX, but when I attempt to add it to the Bookmark "add cloud", I get an error message from Google saying it won't allow MiX (after I log in).
> Searched this thread but don't see anyone else with this problem. I'm using an old Gfive unrooted with 4.2.2.
> Any advice on how to add Drive would be appreciated.  Thanks!

Click to collapse



I'm not aware of any text that exactly matches "add cloud" in the "Add storage" list in MiXplorer, but your description implies that you may have created a GDrive bookmark. For clarification, have you done this in MiXplorer:  *Bookmarks > hamburger icon > Add storage > GDrive > configure/log-in?*

If you have done that then you might have found a new or previously undiscovered bug, in which case I suggest logging it from creation of the bookmark until you experience the issue, then and posting a description of what you did and the log in the main thread. It might also help to search the main thread which is more likely to have information about any previous issues with this. I'll stay tuned for any potential FAQ fodder.


----------



## rjm831 (Jun 22, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I'm not aware of any text that exactly matches "add cloud" in the "Add storage" list in MiXplorer, but your description implies that you may have created a GDrive bookmark. For clarification, have you done this in MiXplorer: Bookmarks > hamburger icon > Add storage > GDrive > configure/log-in?
> 
> If you have done that then you might have found a new or previously undiscovered bug, in which case I suggest logging it from creation of the bookmark until you experience the issue, then and posting a description of what you did and the log in the main thread. It might also help to search the main thread which is more likely to have information about any previous issues with this. I'll stay tuned for any potential FAQ fodder.

Click to collapse



Sorry, meant Add Storage.  When i attempt to log in to Drive I get Google's error message (403).  The problem is from Google's end of things in not allowing MiX access to Drive, but as I mentioned I've read other people's posts stating they have access.  There is absolutely no problem with my Google account, & using latest MiX beta.  So I'm confused...


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 22, 2017)

rjm831 said:


> Sorry, meant Add Storage.  When i attempt to log in to Drive I get Google's error message (403).  The problem is from Google's end of things in not allowing MiX access to Drive, but as I mentioned I've read other people's posts stating they have access.  There is absolutely no problem with my Google account, & using latest MiX beta.  So I'm confused...

Click to collapse



Having nothing to do with other people's posts, I dont think HP would have put a GDrive option in add storage if it was not intended to work . Check the main thread for any similar issues and if you dont find any then log it (MiXlorer logging described in OPs of this thread) and report it and share the log in the main thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 25, 2017)

Placeholder for resetting the trash/recycle folder when there are problems emptying it.  From this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72794381&postcount=19848

"Tap on 'Undo' in the main menu > Remove all. You can also disable 'Undo' in the settings page > More settings."

[EDIT] Added to OPs.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 25, 2017)

hellskyer said:


> @HootanParsa the man, the legend
> I have found a bug-ish that you may or may not have overlooked.
> My default tabs (opened at start) are Root, MicroSd, InternalSd (in that order) with internal sdcard as default option of the three. Makes it easier to open another adjacent InternalSD tab and drag files around. However when I launch mixplorer the default tab opened is of Root not InternalSD.
> In other words if i open tabs in order of 3,2,1 at launch, the tab 3 will be opened even though my default tab is 1.
> tl;dr Launched sequence of tabs doesn't care about pointing you to your default tabs.

Click to collapse



There are 2 components to saving a default group of tabs and setting which one should be active upon app start. It sounds like you have "saved tabs" but have not set the "default" tab. 

- Open the desired tabs.
- Long press title of the tab that you want to be active upon app start then tap "*Set as default*"
- Open tabs menu, tap "*Save tabs*", tap "*Now*" (leave "On exit" un-checked)

Please check the "*4) Tabs*" section in post 2 of this FAQ for more details. If this does not work then you should reproduce the issue in a clean installation of MiXplorer while logging (logging described in OPs of this thread) and share the log, as well as a description of the exact steps you took, and the details of your device in the main thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 28, 2017)

Donaldrum said:


> I tried now but nothing. When I open the directory I see it blank

Click to collapse



You are seeing a blank there because you have not reset the bookmarks as repeatedly suggested. Are they gray? Then reset defaults! If that dos not work then please provide a screenshot with bookmarks drawer opened.



Donaldrum said:


> .... About problems I tried the procedure for "system app and user app" but it still does not
> work.

Click to collapse



As suggested in the main thread, please check out the last paragraph of this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157342&postcount=2. I must admit that paragraph could be clearer than it is so, I'll break it down a little bit here:

Assuming that you are using the newest version of MiXplorer

* Backup your MiXplorer settings
* For bookmarks "Reset defaults"
* Select the "App" bookmark.
* Tap on Location to see choice of App (all), User App, System App. 
* Select the type of app bookmark you want App (all), User App, System App. 
* Create a new bookmark to that location.

If any of this is unclear please describe specifically the part that you dont understand and post a screenshot of your bookmarks so we can try to figure it out.


----------



## Donaldrum (Jun 28, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> You are seeing a blank there because you have not reset the bookmarks as repeatedly suggested. Are they gray? Then reset defaults! If that dos not work then please provide a screenshot with bookmarks drawer opened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's lose the history of floating, maybe I can not say good and I understand that I have to solve it alone, even if someone wants to help me do it well. Thanks for the help, I also solved for the "App". It was up to the fact that by making updates without first uninstalling old versions, he had kept the old "App" bookmarks no longer working in new versions. Thank you


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 28, 2017)

Donaldrum said:


> .... also solved for the "App". It was up to the fact that by making updates without first uninstalling old versions, he had kept the old "App" bookmarks no longer working in new versions. Thank you

Click to collapse



Yes. That is exactly what we were trying to share with you but in different words. It is also described numerous places in the thread, which we are expected to search, although language difference might make searching more difficult.

To explain a bit more: There was a MiXplorer update several weeks ago in which there was a change to the "Apps" bookmarks. The instructions above should have fixed it even without having to uninstall/reinstall but it is always good to occasionally uninstall the old version and then install the new version. I actually do that every time I install a new version of MiXplorer. In any event I'm glad you got it working, and if you ever have questions about how to do things in the app please dont hesitate to post and ask questions in this thread. Likewise, if you have bug reports please dont hesitate to post them in the main thread.

Also, if you have questions about closed vs. open source or other things that would be off topic in the forum threads, you can check the OPs of the main MiXlporer thread for ways to communicate with HootanParsa directly by email. It is a reasonable question.


----------



## Donaldrum (Jun 28, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Also, if you have questions about closed vs. open source or other things that would be off topic in the forum threads, you can check the OPs of the main MiXlporer thread for ways to communicate with HootanParsa directly by email. It is a reasonable question.

Click to collapse



It undoubtedly depended on linguistic difficulties and I apologize for any inconvenience or discomfort. I would also like to say that I have already written a couple of emails to Hootan, proposing both floating and new icons, which I wanted to personalize later on, sending screens and ideas. Even if it was the worst of ideas, I never received an answer, so I said I was ignored. I did not pretend to answer the thread! Anyway thanks again and for anything about the app's operation I will ask you here. For the rest I have to do alone if I want more and are already well, missing only the floating.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 28, 2017)

Donaldrum said:


> It undoubtedly depended on linguistic difficulties and I apologize for any inconvenience or discomfort.

Click to collapse



No need to apologize for languages. There are people from all over the Earth on XDA, and the MiXplorer thread has a particularly international flavor, so no one should be criticized about not speaking English.  I speak only 1.5 languages; good english, and bad english, and you are well ahead of that.  



Donaldrum said:


> I would also like to say that I have already written a couple of emails to Hootan, proposing both floating and new icons, which I wanted to personalize later on, sending screens and ideas. Even if it was the worst of ideas, I never received an answer, so I said I was ignored.

Click to collapse



Well that might be true but then the decision of developer not to reply must be respected, and re-posting the question in the thread probably would not help. HootanParsa is one of the more friendly and helpful developers I've ever encountered, and I think that if they decided not to reply there must have been a reason. 



Donaldrum said:


> missing only the floating.

Click to collapse



It's a reasonable request and you've stated it in the thread. Perhaps HP will answer if it is possible, or if not then why not. In any event we must respect the answers, of teh absence of answers.


----------



## Donaldrum (Jun 28, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> No need to apologize for languages. There are people from all over the Earth on XDA, and the MiXplorer thread has a particularly international flavor, so no one should be criticized about not speaking English. I speak only 1.5 languages; good english, and bad english, and you are well ahead of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely respectable indeed I did not attack or hurt Hootan and it would make no sense. But let me say that it is very questionable and I can still be sorry. I wrote about 4-5 developers for one reason or another, always getting at least one tangle of response ... I have lost any time to edit images and apk, make screens etc, even say "no i do not care or i do not like ". But everybody does what is right and respect, but it's something I like and I've tried to improve or personalize, I also admire her work and I can feel bad about it. Here I close my speech and I hope you understand my motives.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 28, 2017)

Donaldrum said:


> ....But let me say that it is very questionable. ...

Click to collapse



Saying stuff like that IS disrespectful.

Again, you are criticizing the developer for their decisions in a forum where that is unacceptable to do. This has been made very clear but to you, but you refuse to accept it. It's like being invited to dinner and then criticizing the food given to you by the host. If you dont like the meal then dont eat it.

You need to get this into your mind and stop worrying about what YOU want, and start respecting what OTHERS expect. You can start showing that respect by not replying to this post (unless you have a actual question about the app).


----------



## Donaldrum (Jun 28, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> You continue to ignore the point: Saying stuff like that IS disrespectful. Stop it.
> 
> Please dont reply unless you have a question about the app.

Click to collapse



I just meant to say that I can be sorry for all the reasons I have said and it is questionable to me for that. It does not seem offensive to me, since I should be watching it all. Do not exaggerate too much with proforms. Anyway I apologize again if I offended someone. I close here and thank you.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 28, 2017)

Donaldrum said:


> I just meant to say that I can be sorry for all the reasons I have said and it is questionable to me for that. It does not seem offensive to me, since I should be watching it all. Do not exaggerate too much with proforms. Anyway I apologize again if I offended someone. I close here and thank you.

Click to collapse



Maybe there is a language barrier here, so let me inform you: "_it is questionable_" makes it sound like you think the developer's lack of reply was questionable. That is a disrespectful thing to say in forums like this. If you meant something else, then in the future try using different words but not here and now. We've talked about this enough and are getting further off topic.


----------



## schluger (Jul 4, 2017)

What's the .dumpster?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

schluger said:


> What's the  dumpster?

Click to collapse



Dumpster? If you mean "trash", "recycled" or "undo"  then this is explained in the OP's of this thread.


----------



## schluger (Jul 4, 2017)

No I mean .dumpster. could it be from Root Explorer deleted items?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

schluger said:


> No I mean .dumpster

Click to collapse



Perhaps if you provided more details you might get get a more helpful reply

Where? When? What is in it? What makes you think it is related to MiXplorer? If so why, and what are the details of your device? What other file mangers do you have installed? Have you ever installed "Dumpster Photo & Video Restore"?


----------



## schluger (Jul 4, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Perhaps if you provided more details you might get get a more helpful reply
> 
> Where? When? What is in it? What makes you think it is related to MiXplorer? If so why, and what are the details of your device? What other file mangers do you have installed? Have you ever installed "Dumpster Photo & Video Restore"?

Click to collapse



Hope this helps.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

schluger said:


> Hope this helps.

Click to collapse



As I said: *What makes you think it is related to MiXplorer?  If so, then why?*. I don't think it is related to MiXplorer, in which case it is off topic here.

Also, I am sorry to be blunt, but I've put in work including app testing and web research to help you answer something that is most likely not related to MiXplorer and you've apparently not done the same to help yourself. Try doing some general web research about that folder. You can use the other questions that you did not answer as as a guide: What is in it? What other file mangers do you have installed? Have you ever installed "Dumpster Photo & Video Restore"?

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2324469
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42781953&postcount=9
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.baloota.dumpster&hl=en



schluger said:


> could it be from Root Explorer deleted items

Click to collapse



It seems we cross posted, as I replied and you added that line (which I just now noticed). Possibly root explorer, but my searches found the linked references above. You might be able to find out about whether or not it is part of root explorer by contacting that developer via email at Playstore page or finding a thread about it somewhere.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

@Eleo, I hope you don't mind my following up with something here. If you think it is off topic then you can tell the OP of this thread. 

But seriously, thanks for your recent mention in regards to documentation. For me this is a byproduct of a few decades of documenting user instructions and PC build workflows, and I have a question for you about doing so on Android.

For creating images I've always use Microsoft Paint for practical reasons - that Paint was present on all of the PCs I built or supported. For Android documentation it is less convenient to switch to a PC so my question is: What app are you using to create the seemingly free drawn arrows and circles in your screen shots?


----------



## Bludwurst (Jul 4, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> @Eleo, I hope you don't mind my following up with something here. If you think it is off topic then you can tell the OP of this thread.
> 
> But seriously, thanks for your recent mention in regards to documentation. For me this is a byproduct of a few decades of documenting user instructions and PC build workflows, and I have a question for you about doing so on Android.
> 
> For creating images I've always use Microsoft Paint for practical reasons - that Paint was present on all of the PCs I built or supported. For Android documentation it is less convenient to switch to a PC so my question is: What app are you using to create the seemingly free drawn arrows and circles in your screen shots?

Click to collapse



I'll rudely butt into this conversation!

Some gallery apps — including the super vanilla built-in-the-ROM galleries — have an edit function. Besides filters and frames, some have a pencil tool. I had one in this ROM I am currently using (but I purged it [with MiXplorer, of course], d'oh).

Have you checked yours (if any)?

Now I leave, just as suddenly.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

Bludwurst said:


> I'll rudely butt into this conversation!
> 
> Some gallery apps — including the super vanilla built-in-the-ROM galleries — have an edit function. Besides filters and frames, some have a pencil tool. I had one in this ROM I am currently using (but I purged it [with MiXplorer, of course], d'oh).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted here hoping that people would butt in. Thanks.

Unfortunately neither the LOS native Gallery or the old version of QuickPic that I use have a pencil or drawing feature. 

I might have done this a long time ago with Evernote but don't remember and figured I'd ask for more current advice.

[EDIT] Correction: I I had previously used Skitch for Evernote which has been depreciated probably folded into the larger app, and also used Photo Editor By Aviary, which lacks arrow stickers which are the feature I'm looking for most (in addition to drawing circles and rectangles).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

...


----------



## swallowingled (Jul 5, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I posted here hoping that people would butt in. Thanks.
> 
> Unfortunately neither the LOS native Gallery or the old version of QuickPic that I use have a pencil or drawing feature.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've always used an app that's just called "Photo Editor" by the developer dev.macgyver. It has a drawing mode that allows you to add shapes like arrows with fill or outlined and are editable. Free hand drawing and text are also options and it has all the usual photo editing options as well. It's been around since I started using Android in 2011 and it still gets regular updates. It does contain ads in the free version but those can be removed with a purchase.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

sabi0 said:


> In the recent builds I cannot access "User App" anymore.
> It works fine again after returning to 6.12.9

Click to collapse


 @sabi0: Your question should be answered in the OPs of this thread, as well as in this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72833956&postcount=259. Check them out, and if you still have questions please post in this thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

Placeholders for some of the deeper and more granular things that can be done with MiX, and which have not yet made it into the FAQ OPs.

APK MANAGEMENT:


Sr. Zé Alguém said:


> If you tap an apk file MiXplorer will display the apk version and, if installed, the version installed. For this to work, you should not have previously associated apk extension with an app to open it by default inside MiXplorer. Alternatively, you can select an apk file and use Metadata action in action menu.

Click to collapse



Originally posted here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72921137&postcount=20050

FILE/FOLDER DETAILS


Ultramanoid said:


> Bottom of the properties dialog window. ( Text in blue can be tapped to make changes. )

Click to collapse



Originally posted here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70723010&postcount=17120


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 6, 2017)

swallowingled said:


> I've always used an app that's just called "Photo Editor" by the developer dev.macgyver. It has a drawing mode that allows you to add shapes like arrows with fill or outlined and are editable. Free hand drawing and text are also options and it has all the usual photo editing options as well. It's been around since I started using Android in 2011 and it still gets regular updates. It does contain ads in the free version but those can be removed with a purchase.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks for the recommendation. That's a very nice app. It's minimalist interface belies a very full feature set and may be a reason it has a smaller storage footprint than others. I spent15 minutes playing with just variations on an arrow. Wow. thanks again.


----------



## Bludwurst (Jul 6, 2017)

Random MiX fact I just learned: the built in player can play MIDIs. Neither the all-mighty VLC, nor the very beta MPV can do that. I'm not sure how common that feature is among media players, but if VLC can't do it (and it can play .s3m and .it music files -- and so can MiX -- which pretty much no player I've tried can do) I can't help but think it's not very common.

Ain't that cool?

Maybe building a list of formats the player can play would be useful, or at least fun trivia.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 7, 2017)

Bludwurst said:


> Random MiX fact I just learned: the built in player can play MIDIs. Neither the all-mighty VLC, nor the very beta MPV can do that. I'm not sure how common that feature is among media players, but if VLC can't do it (and it can play .s3m and .it music files -- and so can MiX -- which pretty much no player I've tried can do) I can't help but think it's not very common.
> 
> Ain't that cool?
> 
> Maybe building a list of formats the player can play would be useful, or at least fun trivia.

Click to collapse



That is a very nifty find. I think MiXplorer is taking advantage of ROM's native ability to play those files:

Incidental to some bug testing in lineage OS where MP3 files played via Tasker (which uses the raw system media play commands) were skipping, MiXplorer had the same problem while Poweramp music player did not. 

[The underlying cause of that skipping was something to do with audio offload which uses a different processor for streaming the media but that did not have anything to do with the file types.]

After seeing your note about MiXplorer being able to play midi files I tested playing one through Tasker and it worked which means the ROM itself can handle them... hence the hypothesis that MiXplorer is borrowing the device's native ability to play them.

Also, thanks to your comment I've dug in into an ancient collection of MIDI files (some from 1998) that I'm going to test as ringtones. Nice to know they can be played in MiX while being organized. Thanks!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 10, 2017)

@[] AL [], Apologies, I could not resist: 








Source of image: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/70439181647834120/


----------



## ogisha (Jul 12, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> @[] AL [], Apologies, I could not resist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HGTtG?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 12, 2017)

ogisha said:


> HGTtG?

Click to collapse



Yes indeed, the ultimate FAQ. :silly: 
Don't panic! Don't forget your towel.


----------



## sas_sas (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi all,
Pls excuse me if it is already discussed but, it is hard for me  to search and find here due to too many pages....
I am with xiaomi device and the latest stock miui rom.
I like Mixplorer but I can not use effectively..

I can not manage "gaining permissions" to my ext. sd card to copy any file..
What is procedure? Could you explain HowTo clearly?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 16, 2017)

sas_sas said:


> Hi all,
> Pls excuse me if it is already discussed but, it is hard for me  to search and find here due to too many pages....
> I am with xiaomi device and the latest stock miui rom.
> I like Mixplorer but I can not use effectively..
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you should do at this point but see you've posted in the main thread. Try HootanParsa's suggestions. I'll be watching to see if there is anything that needs to be added to FAQ.


----------



## sas_sas (Jul 16, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I'm not sure what you should do at this point but see you've posted in the main thread. Try HootanParsa's suggestions. I'll be watching to see if there is anything that needs to be added to FAQ.

Click to collapse




Unfortunatelly his advice is not helpful..


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 16, 2017)

sas_sas said:


> Unfortunatelly his advice is not helpful..

Click to collapse



IMO it may not reasonable to fault the advise (which was good advise) when very few details have been provided about the situation, so let's dig into this a bit...

Android version?
ROM variant and version?
Rooted, and if so how rooted?
SU manager, and if so which one?
Using External SD as "Internal" (aka "Adoptable") storage"?
Did you follow the MiXplorer installation instructions that are in the first post of this thread? 
When you follow the installation instructions how is your experience different from what they describe?

As to the advise that was provided here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73049732&postcount=20163; 


HootanParsa said:


> - Go to the system settings > Installed apps > Documents > Enable.
> - Open MiX and try to create a folder or delete a file or...

Click to collapse



and here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73050073&postcount=20167; 


HootanParsa said:


> I have no idea! You should ask it in the related thread.
> Yes, the Android settings.

Click to collapse



In some cases a custom ROM may require that its native file manager or "document(s)" app (or whatever it is called in that ROM) be given storage permissions in order for 3rd party file mangers to function properly. If this is the case, then you might consider asking in the thread for that ROM about what is the equivalent to "System settings > Installed apps > Documents >" and how to give it proper permissions. In any case, providing logs helps developers address such questions.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 24, 2017)

Added another batch renaming suggestion from HP: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=73145601 to "The Regex Post" here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post71218953


----------



## martyfender (Jul 24, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Based on a request from @HootanParsa here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70700802&postcount=17090 which I lack the knowledge to answer, and using details provided by @gothicVI here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70611156&postcount=16992 as a seed, perhaps we can grow some FAQ details about Busybox. A few questions for starters:
> 
> 1) What ROM, root, SU combinations require busybox?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is the busybox I use and prefer. It is a twrp flashable zip made for all popular architectures YDS busybox:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/tool-busybox-flashable-archs-t3348543
There is also a busybox cleaner linked on his thread.
The lastest version was released yesterday: 1.27.1 and is base on the latest stable busybox source code released on the busybox site.

*Update*: the most current version as of 1/3/2018 is V1.28.0


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 24, 2017)

martyfender said:


> Here is the busybox I use and prefer. It is a twrp flashable zip made for all popular architectures YDS busybox:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/tool-busybox-flashable-archs-t3348543
> There is also a busybox cleaner linked on his thread.
> The lastest version was released yesterday: 1.27.1 and is base on the latest stable busybox source code released on the busybox site.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I've added your suggestion to the "Busybox roundup" post here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70713137&postcount=89


----------



## NickQuedateConmigo (Jul 24, 2017)

Mix signer
I try to sign apk but fail. So this option for signing zip file only or other? It took times to only show process fail. How to use? Free at play store but got in app purchase. How to purchase? This only add on not opening itself, so how to buy pro for this add on

Edit: successfully signer on internal but show fail when try to sign apk on external sdcard. Ahh... My phone got dumb

Mix Codecs
This add on for arm64 or support for other architecture?
Paid app. Need to clarify before buy.


----------



## rybshik (Jul 27, 2017)

*How to copy/ export an APK file?*

Thank you for the app! 

How can I copy/export  one or  all User Apps  *.apk  files on a rooted phone?

If one or more apk files are selected, there is no menu option/command "Copy".

There is command "Backup" at the bottom, but it creates a file with extension "MIB" (not "APK").

I have attached a screen-shot


----------



## D4ND310 (Jul 28, 2017)

rybshik said:


> Thank you for the app!
> 
> How can I copy/export one or all User Apps *.apk files on a rooted phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use the 'copy' icon in your top toolbar, beside the recycle bin icon. This will add it to your task list. Navigate to the desired directory and run the 'copy' task from the clipboard task icon.

P.S. Possible unaddressed bug. This doesn't work for USB OTG copying, only the first file is copied then the progress dialogue hangs for ever. Also, the Android notification is unclearable in this situation.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 28, 2017)

D4ND310 said:


> Use the 'copy' icon in your top toolbar, beside the recycle bin icon. This will add it to your task list. Navigate to the desired directory and run the 'copy' task from the clipboard task icon.
> 
> P.S. Possible unaddressed bug. This doesn't work for USB OTG copying, only the first file is copied then the progress dialogue hangs for ever. Also, the Android notification is unclearable in this situation.

Click to collapse



Nice possible bug catch. I'm not presently in a position to test but if you think it's really a bug it would certainly help to have a log posted in the main thread (where there has incidentally been some recent discussion about the behavior of OTG in recent MiXplorer  versions).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 28, 2017)

rybshik said:


> Thank you for the app!
> 
> How can I copy/export one or all User Apps *.apk files on a rooted phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@D4ND310's suggestion should work, and here is an alternative: 

The copy command is the two-page icon to the right of the trash can (delete) icon in the toolbar across the top of the UI in your screenshot. The commands that are available when something is selected start in that tool bar then overflow into the menu. After you tap the copy icon then a little clipboard icon (task list) will appear to the right on the same toolbar. Then you navigate to the destination and then tap that clipboard icon and then tap the job/task to execute it. You could actually queue up multiple tasks in this manner and execute them to different destinations.


----------



## D4ND310 (Jul 29, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> @D4ND310's suggestion should work, and here is an alternative:
> 
> The copy command is the two-page icon to the right of the trash can (delete) icon in the toolbar across the top of the UI in your screenshot. The commands that are available when something is selected start in that tool bar then overflow into the menu. After you tap the copy icon then a little clipboard icon (task list) will appear to the right on the same toolbar. Then you navigate to the destination and then tap that clipboard icon and then tap the job/task to execute it. You could actually queue up multiple tasks in this manner and execute them to different destinations.

Click to collapse



Ahh, don't you just love it when the alternative is exactly the same as the original! ?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 29, 2017)

D4ND310 said:


> Ahh, don't you just love it when the alternative is exactly the same as the original! ?

Click to collapse



LOL, I misread that first suggestion. Reasons but no excuse; I'm in the woods, not near a computer, being attacked by mosquitoes, and the only way I get cell signal here is to hold my phone upside down, which adds degrees of difficulty to posting. The thing that I thought the first suggestion said is then actually the alternative: After selecting the items then open the menu and toward the bottom find the Copy-to command then select a destination and invoke the task. As another option there is also drag and drop. Most of these things are explained in the OPs of this thread. If anything is missing please don't hesitate to mention it.


----------



## HootanParsa (Jul 30, 2017)

NickQuedateConmigo said:


> Mix signer
> I try to sign apk but fail. So this option for signing zip file only or other? It took times to only show process fail. How to use? Free at play store but got in app purchase. How to purchase? This only add on not opening itself, so how to buy pro for this add on
> 
> Edit: successfully signer on internal but show fail when try to sign apk on external sdcard. Ahh... My phone got dumb
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. I didn't know that. That's an old addon. I'd try to fix and update it ASAP.

MiX Codecs supports all architectures. If there is any problem, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## hytman2002 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hy guys ! 
 I like alot mixplorer but i have a problem with it !
Everytime when i go in root/data/overlays/ it's just FC .
I have the latest version installed.
Thx


----------



## D4ND310 (Jul 30, 2017)

hytman2002 said:


> Hy guys !
> I like alot mixplorer but i have a problem with it !
> Everytime when i go in root/data/overlays/ it's just FC .
> I have the latest version installed.
> Thx

Click to collapse



This is actually the issue I was talking about in the main MiXplorer thread, and now that you mention it, it was the overlays folder that I was being rebooted from, too.

_"...Also, from v6.16.xx onwards(since the root check box), I was being completely rebooted anytime I simply opened /root folder. This no longer happens with the new version you have just updated but the recycle bin issue still is..."_

I will try to log this now and update if it's still an issue for me, I'd assumed it was just the /root/system folder due to the new root check settings so, thanks for jogging my memory as to where it actually was happening...

Edit: No, it seems fixed for me now, I can browse everything within the overlays folder, although, I don't have any downloaded content inside it due to a fresh install yesterday.


----------



## Wolfcity (Aug 10, 2017)

@IronTechmonkey:
First time Mixplorer user here. Great app, was looking for an alternative to ES Explorer Pro. Everything I tested until now is working except one thing:
I can´t change the properies of a file for example to rw-r-r aka 644. A toast message with "rw-r-r failed" appears. Is there a setting I forgot or is it a known issue?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 10, 2017)

Wolfcity said:


> @IronTechmonkey:
> First time Mixplorer user here. Great app, was looking for an alternative to ES Explorer Pro. Everything I tested until now is working except one thing:
> I can´t change the properies of a file for example to rw-r-r aka 644. A toast message with "rw-r-r failed" appears. Is there a setting I forgot or is it a known issue?

Click to collapse



More detail might be required to determine if this is a new widespread issue or if it is something specific to your device or usage case (and perhaps others).  Eg, in LOS 14.1 (Nougat 7.1.2) with LOS SU I can change permissions of  a copy of a newly created .txt file file in "/" (root) but that may not speak to your usage case. 

I would suggest logging an attempt to change the permissions of a file then sharing that log as well as details about the device: Android version? ROM variant and version? Root method? SU manager? busybox status? Name, type and location of file being tested?


----------



## Wolfcity (Aug 10, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> More detail might be required to determine if this is a new widespread issue or if it is something specific to your device or usage case (and perhaps others).  Eg, in LOS 14.1 (Nougat 7.1.2) with LOS SU I can change permissions of  copy of a newly created .txt file a file in "/" (root) but that may not speak to your usage case.
> 
> I would suggest logging an attempt to change the permissions of a file then sharing that log as well as details about the device: Android version? ROM variant and version? Root method? SU manager? busybox status? Name, type and location of file being tested?

Click to collapse



You´re totally right, not enough information, sorry for that. I´m using a Moto G titan with a clean flashed rom called Aosp Extended 4.5, Andoid version 7.1.2 with a LOS standard kernel.
Rooted with magisk 13.3, magisk manager 5.1.1, no busybox installed. I tested it with different files on external and internal storage but to be sure that it isn´t a false alarm I will do what I do everytime after a clean flash: I copy a bootanimation from external storage to /system/media and try to change the permissions. While doing that I will create a logcat.


----------



## Wolfcity (Aug 10, 2017)

I don´t know why but the permissions for the bootanimation were correct after I copied it,  rw-r-r  so I didn´t have to change them.
But I took a file from arise called icesoundpresets.def and tried to change the permissions from rw-rw-- to rw-r-r  how they should be if I want to copy the file into /system/etc. It failed so I didn´t copy the file.
I tried the same with Total commander and that worked.
Attached a log which should include the process of trying to change the permissions.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 10, 2017)

Wolfcity said:


> You´re totally right, not enough information, sorry for that. I´m using a Moto G titan with a clean flashed rom called Aosp Extended 4.5, Andoid version 7.1.2 with a LOS standard kernel.
> Rooted with magisk 13.3, magisk manager 5.1.1, no busybox installed. I tested it with different files on external and internal storage but to be sure that it isn´t a false alarm I will do what I do everytime after a clean flash: I copy a bootanimation from external storage to /system/media and try to change the permissions. While doing that I will create a logcat.

Click to collapse



I'll be flashing LOS shortly and can test those custom boot animation permissions.



Wolfcity said:


> I don´t know why but the permissions for the bootanimation were correct after I copied it,  rw-r-r  so I didn´t have to change them.
> But I took a file from arise called icesoundpresets.def and tried to change the permissions from rw-rw-- to rw-r-r  how they should be if I want to copy the file into /system/etc. It failed so I didn´t copy the file.
> I tried the same with Total commander and that worked.
> Attached a log which should include the process of trying to change the permissions.

Click to collapse



Although any previous history of inherited permissions might be a factor in regards to having to manually change permissions for a newly copied boot animation, it should still be possible to change the permissions of the original file or a newly created copy of it in MiX. We'll see what HP makes of the log.

[EDIT] Although a full logcat is good, it might also help to have a MiXplorer log: As described in HootanParsa's signature: "_Enable 'Logging' in the Settings page > More Settings > Logging > Restart MiX > Reproduce the error > Tap on 3-dots menu > Send log > Send to Hastebin > Post the copied link_.". How to get log file manually is described in OPS here.

Also, IMO, this might be worth posting/linking to in the main MiXplorer thread where it would get more exposure.


----------



## Wolfcity (Aug 10, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I'll be flashing LOS shortly and can test those custom boot animation permissions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Made the log as you recommended and maybe it´s related to a missing busybox:

```
E/RootHelper>  STD-E >> /system/bin/sh: <stdin>[1]: busybox: not found
D/RootHelper>  System Busybox result: oops, error:/system/bin/sh: <stdin>[1]: busybox: not found
I/RootHelper>  --version
I/MiX>  Using system toybox >> 0.7.1-91185588fd9c-android
```
But I will post the whole log in the main thread. Thank you!


----------



## ogisha (Aug 18, 2017)

Strolling through Play Store, I have run into this application:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sky.programs.regexh

Hope it could help people learning RegEx to be used in MiXplorer.


----------



## Cyboy (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi

How to browse for other SAMBA servers also start SAMBA server on mixplorer?


----------



## marciozomb13 (Aug 24, 2017)

It is possible lock the sliding menu layout to avoid accidental moves? Thanks.


----------



## coderus (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello, please teach me how to use mega drive. It asks for password then open browser window at registration page.


----------



## Bludwurst (Aug 25, 2017)

coderus said:


> Hello, please teach me how to use mega drive. It asks for password then open browser window at registration page.

Click to collapse



Note that you get two buttons when it asks for email and password: LOGIN and SINGUP

Make sure you hit login - the *left button* - so it works.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## coderus (Aug 25, 2017)

Bludwurst said:


> Note that you get two buttons when it asks for email and password: LOGIN and SINGUP
> 
> Make sure you hit login - the *left button* - so it works.

Click to collapse



Wow, so stupid me, thanks a lot ?


----------



## Bludwurst (Aug 25, 2017)

coderus said:


> Wow, so stupid me, thanks a lot ?

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it, glad to help.

It is kinda confusing, though. I believe I made the same error when starting out with MEGA and MiX ?

Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## partcyborg (Aug 26, 2017)

Absolutely love the app!

However I can't seem to login to Dropbox using my Google login.  When I click the button it just refreshes the page


----------



## refes (Aug 27, 2017)

Text moved to thread app (sorry)


----------



## longerXDA (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi,

Is it possible to rename or delete elements in the favorites sections? 

I have 2/3 sections but each ones is named "titre" (title). 
And as I don't use the section with all the image, music, apk,... files, can I delete it?

Thanks.


----------



## shaqman89 (Aug 29, 2017)

longerXDA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to rename or delete elements in the favorites sections?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you mean the bookmarks (right part of the app)? If yes, then sure, you could delete it if you dont need it.
The how to could be found in this thread. Please refer the OP for more information.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 29, 2017)

wildermjs8 said:


> Absolutely love the app!
> 
> However I can't seem to login to Dropbox using my Google login. When I click the button it just refreshes the page

Click to collapse



Why not use the Dropbox account login? 

(Not being a user of cloud services I did not realize that a Google login could be used  to access a Dropbox account.)

In any event, if this is something that you are fairly sure should work, it might be worth posting in the main MiXplorer thread with more details about how you are creating the bookmark and a log taken while creating it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 29, 2017)

Cyboy said:


> Hi How to browse for other SAMBA servers...

Click to collapse



Drawer (Bookmarks) > hamburger button > Add storage > LAN (Samba) > search local 

These can also be configured manually but that is a bit trickier and situation-specific. In either case, after being created, the bookmark to the SMB share will have additional "advanced" parameters.



Cyboy said:


> ...also start SAMBA server on mixplorer?

Click to collapse



AFAIK MiXplorer does not run it's own SMB server. You might find more information about that by searching the main MiXplorer thread.

[EDIT] @Cyboy, for what this is worth: A line from a recent changelog in the OP of the main MiXplorer thread mentions  "Added some codes for the upcoming Samba 2.x addon."


----------



## didier_w (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi, 

Can't find the pdf add-on from mixplorer. When I click on it to get the add-on, I get another one but not the pdf. Each time I try to display a pdf, I see a message saying "please install or update the mixplorer pdf add-on. I installed Google pdf reader, but no way from web browser to have it opened by Google pdf, it keeps wanting mixplorer pdf. Please help.


----------



## ouzowtf (Aug 31, 2017)

didier_w said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can't find the pdf add-on from mixplorer. When I click on it to get the add-on, I get another one but not the pdf. Each time I try to display a pdf, I see a message saying "please install or update the mixplorer pdf add-on. I installed Google pdf reader, but no way from web browser to have it opened by Google pdf, it keeps wanting mixplorer pdf. Please help.

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mixplorer.addon.pdf


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 2, 2017)

didier_w said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can't find the pdf add-on from mixplorer. When I click on it to get the add-on, I get another one but not the pdf. Each time I try to display a pdf, I see a message saying "please install or update the mixplorer pdf add-on. I installed Google pdf reader, but no way from web browser to have it opened by Google pdf, it keeps wanting mixplorer pdf. Please help.

Click to collapse



What version are you on?  I'm on the latest stable 6.18.6 and I can open pdf's with Google Pdf reader coming with Drive or the one from Dropbox. The Mixplorer add-on is working also.


----------



## Observit (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi 
I have been using it for few years and I like it.But I had to reinstall it and now I can't figured out how to make to remember the last folder I used.It use to open the last folder I used on the start.
Thank you.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 3, 2017)

Observit said:


> Hi
> I have been using it for few years and I like it.But I had to reinstall it and now I can't figured out how to make to remember the last folder I used.It use to open the last folder I used on the start.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



This is explained in the OPs of this thread, but here is how to set MiX to remember the location that was opened when you last closed the app:

Tab menu > Save tabs > select "On exit".


----------



## Observit (Sep 4, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> This is explained in the OPs of this thread, but here is how to set MiX to remember the location that was opened when you last closed the app:
> 
> Tab menu > Save tabs > select "On exit".

Click to collapse



Thank you. I did read it and looks like I missed it.
Thank again


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 4, 2017)

*Finding information contained within the FAQ*

As the FAQ grows and incorporates more tasks and more specific details it becomes harder to index, and some of the information contained within could be easier to find. This is a particular challenge in public forums such as XDA where there is no way to link directly to sub-sections of posts (as can be done in free-standing websites or HTML documents). I can still think of ways to improve it with some restructuring and a more granular TOC (Table of Contents) which, in the absence of mid-post linking, would at least let people know that such a function exists and offer a search term for it as well as an indication of where is in the FAQ. 

Any suggestions about how to make the information contained within the FAQ easier to find are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 4, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> As the FAQ grows and incorporates more tasks and more specific details it becomes harder to index, and some of the information contained within could be easier to find. This is a particular challenge in public forums such as XDA where there is no way to link directly to sub-sections of posts (as can be done in free-standing websites or HTML documents). I can still think of ways to improve it with some restructuring and a more granular TOC (Table of Contents) which, in the absence of mid-post linking, would at least let people know that such a function exists and offer a search term for it as well as an indication of where is in the FAQ.
> 
> Any suggestions about how to make the information contained within the FAQ easier to find are welcome. Thank you.

Click to collapse



How about to separate FAQ/User Manual and Q&A into two separate threads. Make the FAQ then a closed thread. This thread could continue as the Q&A one, and in all of your opening posts in this just refer to the new closed FAQ thread.
You know as well as me that a lots of guys don't search prior to posting for whatever reason... I've my own, very personal assumptions about this but will keep them with me.


----------



## D4ND310 (Sep 4, 2017)

An in-app, offline complete documentation/change log file would be ideal. As an all round file manager/viewer there would really no issues implementing a new UI docs section of the app, it could be easily included to open as a tab, text, pdf, etc. file right from our main context menu. File size would be of negligible impact to the already very compact .apk. 
In-line links and help/info buttons within each documentation section to further discussion/support topics, threads and FAQs could be easily included for more in-depth and detailed help.

I think a manual is a very valuable part of any piece of software, and especially one with such open ended customisation and freedom to edit as MiXplorer. The list of possible configurations is pretty much endless and a local documentation manual, updated per major version release, I think, would prove very valuable. 
It would also remove *much* of the tiresome, repetitive "... Please see FAQ section, this has already been answered..." posts here, people generally don't like to search through forums before asking their question, especially several hundred pages on some boards. 
I know this FAQ isn't quite that long but there is a wealth of knowledge in the main MiX' thread and nobody wants to go sifting through such a huge topic just to find out how to *insert common FAQ here*. Know?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 5, 2017)

noc.jfcbs said:


> How about to separate FAQ/User Manual and Q&A into two separate threads. Make the FAQ then a closed thread. This thread could continue as the Q&A one, and in all of your opening posts in this just refer to the new closed FAQ thread.
> You know as well as me that a lots of guys don't search prior to posting for whatever reason... I've my own, very personal assumptions about this but will keep them with me.

Click to collapse



Although that is a reasonable organizational suggestion for some circumstances, IMO the single open FAQ may work better for MiXplorer for the following reasons:

- The FAQ is underutilized as it is, and splitting the resource might further dilute its usage. eg People who already don't distinguish between DEV  and FAQ/Q&A are unlikely to distinguish between DEV and FAQ and Q&A.

- Considering the nature and flow of MiXplorer development (rapid, frequent and with narrow distinctions between test, beta, and release versions)  it can be difficult  to distinguish what should be categorized as Q&A or development questions so there are unavoidable Q&A questions in the main thread. Fortunately Hootan Parsa's gracious nature  accommodates this.  In the FAQ I'm trying to emulate HP's spirit of friendly communication.

- In spite of the fact that many people do just blurt out their questions without searching, those questions often inform future plans for the FAQ.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 5, 2017)

D4ND310 said:


> An in-app, offline complete documentation/change log file would be ideal. As an all round file manager/viewer there would really no issues implementing a new UI docs section of the app, it could be easily included to open as a tab, text, pdf, etc. file right from our main context menu. File size would be of negligible impact to the already very compact .apk.
> In-line links and help/info buttons within each documentation section to further discussion/support topics, threads and FAQs could be easily included for more in-depth and detailed help.
> 
> I think a manual is a very valuable part of any piece of software, and especially one with such open ended customisation and freedom to edit as MiXplorer. The list of possible configurations is pretty much endless and a local documentation manual, updated per major version release, I think, would prove very valuable.
> ...

Click to collapse



It could even be done in a single nicely indexed HTML file which can can be opened by MiXplorer's HTML viewer or any web browser and does not impact the programming of the app at all....in fact I already did that. 

The idea of an in-app FAQ was once suggested to HootanParsa who cited several reasons  (some  regarding the very fluidity of MiXplorer development that we've both mentioned here) for not using one. I assume that HP will say something if the status of this  changes and an off line FAQ is desired, in which case I'd get back to work on it.


----------



## Observit (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi again.
I did try to find info , but no success.
Before reinstall I could kill a video I was watching just clicking on home button and then by clicking the MIXplorer app itself it would continue stream it.Now it just goes back to folder. Is there any way to get that option again.
Thank you.


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 6, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> It could even be done in a single nicely indexed HTML file which can can be opened by MiXplorer's HTML viewer or any web browser and does not impact the programming of the app at all....in fact I already did that.
> 
> The idea of an in-app FAQ was once suggested to HootanParsa who cited several reasons  (some  regarding the very fluidity of MiXplorer development that we've both mentioned here) for not using one. I assume that HP will say something if the status of this  changes and an off line FAQ is desired, in which case I'd get back to work on it.

Click to collapse



As much as I like the option of an in-app FAQ I understand your arguments. There is that nice question mark in settings->about of Mixplorer that leads you directly to this thread, this should be ok in most cases. 
If you ever do something like an in-app FAQ you can count on me if it should be translated. A friend of mine loves Mixplorer but his english is.....let´s say not so good.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 6, 2017)

Observit said:


> Hi again.
> I did try to find info , but no success.
> Before reinstall I could kill a video I was watching just clicking on home button and then by clicking the MIXplorer app itself it would continue stream it.Now it just goes back to folder. Is there any way to get that option again.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Good question. I know little about the media player and don't recall any recent previous discussion about it regarding resuming playback. You might want to post this question in the main thread. I'll watch for anything that can be added to FAQ.


----------



## Fukel (Sep 14, 2017)

can i start mixplorer ftp server on boot its the only ftp server that works properly writing to usb drive on my android tv box


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 14, 2017)

Fukel said:


> can i start mixplorer ftp server on boot its the only ftp server that works properly writing to usb drive on my android tv box

Click to collapse



The only way that I've found to automate starting of the FTP server is to use Tasker invoke the MiXplorer FTP Widget configuration activity then simulate the screen taps required to start the server. In the past people have requested that the FTP server launch activity be exposed directly but it remains hidden (and there could be good reasons for that).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 16, 2017)

Test post. Lineage OS memory management is so bad that even on higher-end devices forum app closes when minimized making it nearly impossible to post good details. Grrrrrrr.

[EDIT] Was charting next FAQ update live in XDA Labs on  LOS when the aforementioned dreadful RAM management lost the work. More fool me for writing live in this case. Will regroup later to work in off line text files as I usually do.


----------



## HootanParsa (Sep 17, 2017)

Fukel said:


> can i start mixplorer ftp server on boot its the only ftp server that works properly writing to usb drive on my android tv box

Click to collapse





IronTechmonkey said:


> The only way that I've found to automate starting of the FTP server is to use Tasker invoke the MiXplorer FTP Widget configuration activity then simulate the screen taps required to start the server. In the past people have requested that the FTP server launch activity be exposed directly but it remains hidden (and there could be good reasons for that).

Click to collapse



Did you try the latest build:
broadcast receiver for turning servers on/off:

Action: com.mixplorer.ACTION_SERVER

Extras: 
type:ftp
on:true
path:/path/to/folder (optional)

Package: com.mixplorer
Class: com.mixplorer.BroadcastReceiver
Target: Broadcast Receiver

If there is still any problem, please let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 18, 2017)

HootanParsa said:


> Did you try the latest build:
> broadcast receiver for turning servers on/off:
> 
> Action: com.mixplorer.ACTION_SERVER
> ...

Click to collapse



Shame on me, I should be reading the changelogs. 

In MiX v6.20.3_B1709171 those parameters in a Tasker task do indeed work to toggle the MiX FTP server. This give me some nice options to toggle the MiX FTP server conditionally via Tasker, and I'm going to explore how to do it from a command line from another device on the network (if possible). Since there are some inherent security risks in automatic & remote server toggling I've never pressed for this when others have asked but it sure is a nice functionality to have. Thank you.


----------



## muammar32 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mixplorer force close when I'm moving a picture from internal to external card


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 18, 2017)

muammar32 said:


> Mixplorer force close when I'm moving a picture from internal to external card

Click to collapse



I'm not experiencing that in LOS 14.1 w/LOS SU but that does not mean it is not a bug. To determine if this is a MiXplorer bug and to help dev fix it you can share the following in the main MiXplorer thread:

- A log taken while you reproduce the issue 
- A description of the steps you took to reproduce the issue
- Details about the device. 

There is more about how to log and report a bug here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157367&postcount=7.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 24, 2017)

This is better placed in the MiX FAQ thread (but might be even better placed in a thread about managing SD cards on Android). To start, I would defer to what Ulramanoid shared



seacowx said:


> 1) What size and format of sdcard you're using now? and TWRP detects format as?

Click to collapse



In various Android devices I use 32GB and 64GD Sandisk Ultra SD cards formated in PC (EaseUs) or Linux (Gparted boot SD or Ubuntu live USB). In TWRP terminal "cat /proc/mounts" reports it as V-Fat, therefore I would never touch the partition with TWRP until I find an explanation about that (not that I'm actively seeking one). 



seacowx said:


> 2) Have you tried to re-format it on a phone? and what was the output format? (ROM support)

Click to collapse



On Android devices I have formatted 32GB SD cards which, IIRC, were FAT32. 



seacowx said:


> 3) Ever notice how much time it takes to copy one or multiple large folder/file size (2 - 4GB) simultaneously to sdcard using MiX?

Click to collapse



I've previously posted some comparisons of file copy/extraction speeds which, although for smaller amounts of data, might be informative (if you can find them in the thread). IMO Android data transfer rates to Ext SD are not that great (measurable by some diagnostic apps) and at the end of large data transfers the process can get slower (as mentioned HootanParsa at some point).



seacowx said:


> edit: misc.mp4 is where it failed, file size around ~2.1gb.
> question: is it possible that I might not have enough storage space left to cache the data? only about less than 4gb left in internal storage

Click to collapse



Could be.  In some scenarios (but I'm not sure about this one) you do indeed need a good bit of overhead to do large file operations. Another possibility, if this always occurs at the same file even with different batches of file the issue could be a corrupt file... but now I'm getting off topic even for the FAQ thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 24, 2017)

Sr. Zé Alguém said:


> Curiously, it mentions ext4 may degrade flash memory faster due to its journaling system...

Click to collapse



Linux with ext3/ext4 drives is known for drive thrashing which may be part of it's performance edge but cant be good for SD cards.



Sr. Zé Alguém said:


> I have another guess: it may be restricted in the twrp for your device. One old phone I was learning some months ago, its Safestrap (a modification of twrp) used to format some partitions always as ext3 even when ext4 was chosen. The dev said ext4 support would be added, but he never released the update...
> Naturally you can format external cards in your PC.

Click to collapse



This might be consistent with TWRP seeing the drive as vFat while OS properly sees Fat32.


----------



## seacowx (Sep 24, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> This is better placed in the MiX FAQ thread (but might be even better placed in a thread about managing SD cards on Android). To start, I would defer to what Ulramanoid shared
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate for follow this up. This could be a useful thread/topic for future discussion or just a place to share . As of now 'me personally' have no more questions to ask about. Perhaps later on oreo ROMs. (meantime i decided to stick with N 71.2 until oreo custom ROMs become really stable and got fully working features).

Ok, thank you for the answers. vfat it is. *had no chance to get exFAT/FAT32 really working on supported ROM.
using TWRP→wipe→advance wipe→repair/change file system→change file system→*shows all supported formats.
Try exFAT/FAT32 the output still vfat (so i think thats the best format on which system has decided). 

Yeah as for length time i know it depends on sdcard speed (also external storage's read-ahead in KA setting) best time i could get 6mins 44secs transferred 3.4GB file to sdcard using MiX.

Ok, have a great weekend. Thanks


----------



## Ultramanoid (Sep 24, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Linux with ext3/ext4 drives is known for drive thrashing which may be part of it's performance edge but cant be good for SD cards.

Click to collapse



A couple of notes about ext4; sorry for the off-topic, filesystems are a particular interest of mine, and maybe this will calm some fears in users reading about it here.

While it is absolutely true that a journaling filesystem will write more often to disk shortening the lifespan of flash memory, in real life the effect has no consequence. And all modern filesystems have some sort of journaling to prevent loss of data. Regarding FAT32, its main advantage is the near universal compatibility, but it is quite ancient, and not as trustworthy as ext4 or any modern alternative with journaling.

Furthermore, SSDs, the flash memory in smartphones' internal storage and SD cards, are made extremely resilient nowadays.

Some objective examples to drive this point home... 

# Google itself uses ext4 in internal memory for smartphones. They know the flash memory will long outlive the smartphone itself. People will get a new smartphone long before the memory fails, in the overwhelming majority of cases.

# Any reputable card maker such as SanDisk or Lexar will give a warranty of several years on their cards. Again, people will get a new, bigger card, long before the one in use fails, or it will fail long after the warranty. We're talking years.

# SSDs have been in use in computers for years now, and while ext4 is stable and secure, it is also under serious ongoing development, and that includes adapting it to use in solid state memory as well. ( In fact a recent spat in the Linux kernel mail list a few weeks ago basically boiled down to Linus Torvalds scolding ext4's main developer in public for being TOO active in its development, amusing to read for tech nerds. )

In short, ext4 is more than ready for solid state memory.

And also some subjective ( personal ) extra points :

# I run Linux from encrypted SD cards myself, so not just storage but an actual live OS, and have for years. macOS as well. Never has one of them failed yet. I've always replaced the card before it did, even after years of use.

# I have a particular Lexar card that I've used for 8 years, and has been thrown in the washing machine at least two or three times. Still has to give me a problem. It also has gone through untold X-ray probes in airports and embassies. These things are not just filesystem agnostic, they are physically TOUGHER than Chuck Norris.

( Edit : I did in fact once forget an LG Optimus 2X in the washing machine, inside a pocket. The LG was dead after that. Utterly dead. The SanDisk card I had in it was just fine, and I kept using it for at least a year or two after that. )

Curiously enough, I have had completely new cards fail me after a couple of days. As an Ars Technica recent study proved, one is more likely to have solid state memory failing from a factory defect, than from extreme and constant use, whatever the filesystem.

Done now. (◑︿◐)



seacowx said:


> TWRP→wipe→advance wipe→repair/change file system→change file system→*shows all supported formats.

Click to collapse



Check Termux ( F-Droid and Play ), with it you can use Linux terminal utilities including mkfs to create any filesystem.

Maybe we could suggest an 'advanced mode' in MiX to do these sorts of things...


----------



## jcmm11 (Sep 25, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Linux with ext3/ext4 drives is known for drive thrashing which may be part of it's performance edge but cant be good for SD cards.

Click to collapse



Along with what @Ultramanoid said, which I completely agree with, 2 points.
1) If it really worries you, and you understand and are willing to accept the risks, you can use ext4 without a journal.
2) if the drive is thrashing then you've either misconfigured something or there's a serious bug somewhere. Nowadays I'd be much more inclined to look at misconfiguration of some kind. Ext (all forms) is extremely mature at this point and I'd be very surprised if a kernel bug that caused serious thrashing got through.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast


----------



## Sekiryuutei_1924 (Oct 3, 2017)

Would like to report a bug when i access my device storage via the http server it doesnt show anything except "%s" and the choose file to upload buttoon


----------



## notstpaul (Oct 3, 2017)

Sekiryuutei_1924 said:


> Would like to report a bug when i access my device storage via the http server it doesnt show anything except "%s" and the choose file to upload buttoon

Click to collapse



This is the FAQ thread. Report in the following thread and you may be asked to include a log file https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&page=2172


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 3, 2017)

Sekiryuutei_1924 said:


> Would like to report a bug when i access my device storage via the http server it doesnt show anything except "%s" and the choose file to upload buttoon

Click to collapse



To @notstpaul's point, if this is a bug it should be reported in the MiXplorer development thread. That being said, there is certainly no problem if such things are first reported in the FAQ thread in case it is just Q&A rather than a bug.

To properly report a bug please include a log taken while you reproduce the issue and a description of the exact steps you took while logging it, as well as details about the device and operating system. There is a description of how to log and report bugs in the OPs of this thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 12, 2017)

cyclon1978 said:


> The crash log is in sys/fs/pstore like mentioned above or in /proc/last_kmsg depending on your kernel only. Newer kernels implement the pstore variant but sometimes if the kernel developer prefers both variant can exist. The ROM itself has nothing to do with the kernel crash log.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We are waaaaaay off topic in the main thread but thank you very much for providing some actual knowledge to this. Even though technically this may be determined by the kernel, the ROM developers may chose which kernel to use so in that sense it is a choice of the ROM developers although and may be described that way even though, to your point, it is a property of the kernel. We really needed a concise explanation like that. Thanks again.


----------



## lonequid (Oct 16, 2017)

I have a startup lock on MiXplorer and when I updated to the latest version, it now locks my /storage/emulated/0 folder as well. That password is not the same as my startup password. I never set it and I don't know what it is. Is there a way to clear this password? I can access the folder through /sdcard/


----------



## Etymotics (Oct 17, 2017)

*Renaming a file in place*

Hi,

I am feeling like a complete idiot...but:

How can I rename a file in place like so:
/sdcard/emulated/0/Downloads/myfilewithwrongext.doc => /sdcard/emulated/0/Downloads/myfilewithwrongext.txt
(the path is only an example!)

I searched through this thread with "mixplorer rename file" and got some hits but none answered my question...it
seems to be a too simple problem.

My tablet root...if this is important and I installed busybox from the menu.

Thanks for any enlightement in advance!
Cheers
Etymotics

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

Hi,

my device is rooted and SuperSU is installed (since I check on daily basis, this should be the newest
available one).

If I change to root "/", it takes "hours" til SuperSU permission dialog pops up and ask me for granting 
priveliged permissions, which I grant then permanently.
This only happens in conjunction with MiXPlorer.
Another thing is, that this happens over and over again. As soon as I have rebooted
of switched off/on the tablet it again ask me (after a long delay) for permissions.

I reinstalled SuperSU with no impact on this problem.

What I am doing wrong here?

Unfortunately with "SuperSU" I found some posts regarding SuperSU but none
related to my problem.

Thanks for any help in advance!
Cheers
Etymotics


----------



## nussbaum (Oct 17, 2017)

Etymotics said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am feeling like a complete idiot...but:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Long press file until it gets selected, then press the big underlined 'A' in the toolbar...


----------



## Etymotics (Oct 17, 2017)

nussbaum said:


> Long press file until it gets selected, then press the big underlined 'A' in the toolbar...

Click to collapse



OH ! 
Thanks a lot, Sir ! 

"A" for "Rename" is not THAT intuitive I think...


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 17, 2017)

Etymotics said:


> OH !
> Thanks a lot, Sir !
> 
> "A" for "Rename" is not THAT intuitive I think...

Click to collapse



Whether it is intuitive may depend on individual experience, but to me it seems intuitive. In any event long press is your friend. Long pressing on most toolbar or action bar buttons will show a toast telling you you what that button does (which is relatively a standard Android behavior when the long press is not reserved for a function).


----------



## izk666 (Oct 19, 2017)

After searching for jpg files from an external sdcard I want to copy all of them into another folder.
How can I select all files inside a search (not one by one)? I can't find how to do it.


----------



## Bludwurst (Oct 19, 2017)

izk666 said:


> After searching for jpg files from an external sdcard I want to copy all of them into another folder.
> How can I select all files inside a search (not one by one)? I can't find how to do it.

Click to collapse



Select one (or a few) files, then press where it says "(amount) items selected" and press "All" in the drop down menu that appears.

Also, this is mentioned in the FAQ, under part III (working with files); although the fact it works in any screen (such as during a search) could be mentioned/clarified.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## izk666 (Oct 19, 2017)

Bludwurst said:


> Select one (or a few) files, then press where it says "(amount) items selected" and press "All" in the drop down menu that appears.
> 
> Also, this is mentioned in the FAQ, under part III (working with files); although the fact it works in any screen (such as during a search) could be mentioned/clarified.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## niphoet (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm loving MiXplorer. I'm wondering how to save the tabs I have open for the next time I launch the app. Somehow I had it set, but I lost all data on my phone and had to reinstall it. I saw the instructions in OP but I can't find that option. Thanks!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 19, 2017)

niphoet said:


> I'm loving MiXplorer. I'm wondering how to save the tabs I have open for the next time I launch the app. Somehow I had it set, but I lost all data on my phone and had to reinstall it. I saw the instructions in OP but I can't find that option. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Clearly explained in the "Tabs" section of this post. https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post65157342.  If the explanation is not clear please let me know how so.


----------



## purplepenguin (Oct 23, 2017)

This seems like a stupid question, since it seems so simple. My quick search of the thread didn't bring up anything relevant.

Is there a way to:

Toggle something that displays folder size (like it auto-shows file size)
Show partition sizes
???

And thank you for this amazing file explorer


----------



## gloeyisk (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice app, good for use, light, and simple of name app.
Loved it, thanks!


----------



## D4ND310 (Oct 23, 2017)

purplepenguin said:


> This seems like a stupid question, since it seems so simple. My quick search of the thread didn't bring up anything relevant.
> 
> Is there a way to:
> Toggle something that displays folder size (like it auto-shows file size)
> ...

Click to collapse



Look for "Recursive Data" in Settings for the first.
For the second option, this has been talked about recently and *may* be furthered but, as of now, there is no overall partition/data-type display option inherent.

*Edit: The default Bookmarks, in the left-bar menu, have specific sections for various total file-types. Choosing one Bookmark, e.g. "Audio" and then "Select All", will then show you the total selection size in your Actions Bar, in the meantime.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 29, 2017)

*Windows 10 SMB 1 and 2*

Advise about new versions of Windows 10 and SMB 1 vs SMB2: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74337023&postcount=21938


----------



## cahyo_diegol (Nov 8, 2017)

Good


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 11, 2017)

As to round v. square icons, at one time there was a logical argument for square because it is less math calculations for the graphics, but there's no point of doing that for one icon out of many especially on more modern hardware and software and everything having rounded edges. A more contemporary case for square is that: 

- Groups of stacked, nested or cascaded icons that are square are easier to distinguish from each other.

- Squares more closely resemble the real world objects that the icons represent, such as folders and sheets of paper.

- Round icons waste space. To be specific, round icons waste about 20% of the space that is available in square icons of same display footprint size. With potentially hundreds of different icons, and on small screens, any additional information that an icon can present helps, and round icons are  less informative than square icons.

IMO, round icons became popular in part due to a "because we can" mentality in regards to the aforementioned challenges of rendering round objects smoothly, loosing sight of the fact that what looks slick is sometimes less functional because of that very  slickness. It's a slickness sickness!


----------



## shaqman89 (Nov 12, 2017)

@IronTechmonkey

Just for info, I am using samba2 version with Ubuntu Xenial and it wasn't any different in configuring samba1 shares.

One thing to add is:

server min protocol = SMB2
min protocol = SMB2

In the global area of samba config file.
Refer: https://askubuntu.com/a/881328/306358

I use it with some credentials though, since I can't figure out how to mix between anonymous shares and credentials share.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 14, 2017)

shaqman89 said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> 
> Just for info, I am using samba2 version with Ubuntu Xenial and it wasn't any different in configuring samba1 shares.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! I'm going for credentials once I figure it out.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 14, 2017)

An extension of this discussion: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=74512041 

For fun I used a mention of zero size files as an excuse to play (minimally) with regex by searching an external SD card for all files less than 1b and found the following zero size files (and a few of some size):

- A few app related files.
- 10 text files created as placeholders or for testing.
- A dozen or so .no media files.
-  >300 empty log files from a removed app, so thank you very much - those will be cleaned, but if I was running the app I would want to preserve them for the history of timestamps.*
- A few individual Oddities worth exploring.*

* Singing the praises of MiXplorer;
I used to do a variety of searches like this and other wild card or by-type searches on office computers but on Android fell into the habit of letting the next ROM flash or SD Maid clean things up. This simple search reminded me of how much cleaning house can be done manually including finding things not otherwise found. The regex search function in conjunction with the ability to save search bookmarks is great for this sort of manual cleanup.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 18, 2017)

Eleo said:


> Dont feed them
> You are only doing worse
> There is a button on XDA for that (and that is not "reply" button)

Click to collapse



No, we cannot always request moderation and it is the people who arrive to the conversation late who need to refrain from posting in cases like this. I'm not blindly criticizing you, in fact this is something I need to be mindful of more than most people, but this is not the case today. 

Today; In a reasonable precursor to requesting moderation, @gothicVI and I each spoke up not realizing the other was doing so at the same time. Then we received one of the most childish replies I've ever seen on XDA from the person we were calling out and coaching. Case closed. There was no reason to post anything else after that, certainly not to lecture the people who made the point and left it there. It would have been better today if you had not posted and just left that ridiculous oops post be the end of the conversation which  unmasked the offender. Don't be like I've been - don't be the person who posts knowing the point has made by something else.

BTW to all, and particularly to @HootanParsa, I apologize for having been too aggressive lately in the threads and will try to stop doing that but, I will not stop calling out thread shenanigans. I will continue to do that if I'm the first person to reply but will try to be better about not jumping on the bandwagon when other people have already replied.


----------



## Avalun (Nov 18, 2017)

hi,

I read through the manual but didn't find how to handle the following feature:
I open the photo app and found out there is a "save to" feature in the share menu which is assigned to mixplorer.
But after I tap it, it switches to mixplorer, the foto app told me that it has granted that feature but mixplorer told me "not found"
do I need to configure something before I can use it?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 18, 2017)

Avalun said:


> hi,
> 
> I read through the manual but didn't find how to handle the following feature:
> I open the photo app and found out there is a "save to" feature in the share menu which is assigned to mixplorer.
> ...

Click to collapse



When an item is selected in MiXplorer I see "Copy to" but not "Save to" in the Share list. Also, not inside the share list, but next to it in the main menu, there are items named "Send to", "Copy to" and "Move to".  I'm not sure which you are referring to but here are a few descriptions:

- "Copy to" is like a download manager. It queues the file to be "downloaded" as a copy job in MiXplorer  (white clipboard icon that appears in the main bar) and allows you to navigate to a location then save the file. 

- "Send to" is for MiXplorer's TCP server.

- "Copy to" and "Move to" are ways to copy/move files to other locations on the device via alternate workflow:  Select file > Select Copy/move to > Navigate to destination > execute task. MiXplorers primary workflow is: Select file > Queue tasks > navigate to location >execute task.

If this explanation does not answer your question please post a screenshot.


----------



## Avalun (Nov 18, 2017)

IronTechmonkey said:


> When an item is selected in MiXplorer I see "Copy to" but not "Save to" in the Share list. Also, not inside the share list, but next to it in the main menu, there are items named "Send to", "Copy to" and "Move to".  I'm not sure which you are referring to but here are a few descriptions:
> 
> - "Copy to" is like a download manager. It queues the file to be "downloaded" as a copy job in MiXplorer  (white clipboard icon that appears in the main bar) and allows you to navigate to a location then save the file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually I meant the copy to (or in german kopieren an) in the android-share menu as you see in the screenshot.
The only thing it's doing if I select it, is opening a new explorer-window and that's all.


----------



## shaqman89 (Nov 18, 2017)

Avalun said:


> Actually I meant the copy to (or in german kopieren an) in the android-share menu as you see in the screenshot.
> The only thing it's doing if I select it, is opening a new explorer-window and that's all.

Click to collapse



Yes, it works similar to copy feature. So, after it opens mixplorer, you choose a folder, and then choose the copy task on the top right hand.


----------



## Avalun (Nov 18, 2017)

shaqman89 said:


> Yes, it works similar to copy feature. So, after it opens mixplorer, you choose a folder, and then choose the copy task on the top right hand.

Click to collapse



Ah ok, there is now a clipboard-icon where the task is. now I got it, thanks.
I found out on the tablet it doesn't work with the google-photo tool but the old gallery app works.
I added the share issue with the google-photo app in the attachments.
As you can see the clipboard icon in the new window is missing.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 18, 2017)

Avalun said:


> Ah ok, there is now a clipboard-icon where the task is. now I got it, thanks.
> I found out on the tablet it doesn't work with the google-photo tool but the old gallery app works.
> I added the share issue with the google-photo app in the attachments.
> As you can see the clipboard icon in the new window is missing.

Click to collapse



FWIW, someone just now posted a similar issue with "Copy to" and Google Drive in the main MiXplorer thread. You might want to check that out and post any descriptions about problem there. There's certainly no problem with posting them here but for the troubleshooting more eyes and more knowledgeable eyes will see them there.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 20, 2017)

Test


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Nov 21, 2017)

*Why isn't MiXplorer available via Google Play Store?*

If you wonder (but you shouldn't as Google is involved including their questionable policies) but interested please check this post by   *HootanParsa.*


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 21, 2017)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Why isn't MiXplorer available via Google Play Store?
> 
> If you wonder (but you shouldn't as Google is involved including their questionable policies) but interested please check this post by   *HootanParsa.*

Click to collapse




I found and added it to OP1 last night but neglected to mention it. Thanks for digging it up and sharing the link here (the more places, the better).

Boogle!


----------



## Cyboy (Nov 30, 2017)

What's TCP server for? Somebody tell me


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 30, 2017)

Cyboy said:


> What's TCP server for? Somebody tell me

Click to collapse



MiX TCP Server is a way of sending files from one Android device running MiXplorer to another Android device running MiXplorer on the same wifi network/LAN. It requires less configuration than FTP or HTTP servers (no bookmark) and can be good for a quick simple transfer. HTTP and FTP  are better for more involved file management. 

Here is how TCP server works.

- Both devices connected to same Wifi network (can be done with hotspot).
- On destination device: Open tab to destination directory then run MiXplorer TCP server.
- On source device: Select file(s) > 3 button menu > Send to ... > Refresh > select destination device.
- The files should be copied to the directory that is opened on destination device.
- You should see some simple toasts at some points into the process on both devices.


----------



## mhtsoftware003 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello, I started using this app recently.
I have few questions
1. Is it possible that, tasks are performed without being queued?
Actually I am not used to this feature.
I may not aware of the advantages of it although.

2. When I try to backup installed app, and click on the task button, it says " not possible".

3. Is there any possibility to change the order of tiles in bookmark panel?

Thanks


----------



## &dr01d (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Would it be possible to have optional ssh connections when connecting to a remote location? This would allow connection to a samba server outside of the local network. 

Cheers and congratulations for the great work.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Dec 1, 2017)

mhtsoftware003 said:


> Hello, I started using this app recently.
> I have few questions
> 1. Is it possible that, tasks are performed without being queued?
> Actually I am not used to this feature.
> ...

Click to collapse



1 ) You don't have to wait for a task to finish to start another, but to disable the task list is not possible at the moment.

2 ) This may need a bug report and a log, in the main thread.

3 ) Yes. Tap on icon and drag. See the bookmark section of this FAQ.


----------



## Bludwurst (Dec 1, 2017)

&dr01d said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would it be possible to have optional ssh connections when connecting to a remote location? This would allow connection to a samba server outside of the local network.
> 
> Cheers and congratulations for the great work.

Click to collapse



If this is a suggestion for the developer, it should go on MiX's development thread.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## mhtsoftware003 (Dec 1, 2017)

Ultramanoid said:


> 1 ) You don't have to wait for a task to finish to start another, but to disable the task list is not possible at the moment.
> 
> 2 ) This may need a bug report and a log, in the main thread.
> 
> 3 ) Yes. Tap on icon and drag. See the bookmark section of this FAQ.

Click to collapse




1. No. My question is that when I have to perform sone task, it gets queued in task list. And to complete that, I have to tap on task list.

2. I will try
3. Thanks.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Dec 1, 2017)

mhtsoftware003 said:


> 1. No. My question is that when I have to perform sone task, it gets queued in task list. And to complete that, I have to tap on task list.

Click to collapse



Well, yes, that's the way it works. And you can clear operations as well. Not sure what the question is then. What do you want to do exactly ?


----------



## mhtsoftware003 (Dec 1, 2017)

Ultramanoid said:


> Well, yes, that's the way it works. And you can clear operations as well. Not sure what the question is then. What do you want to do exactly ?

Click to collapse



Ok. May be I need some time to get used to this feature.
By the way, as in ES explorer to backup installed app you just press the backup icon. I was expecting the same but it's a little different here.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 1, 2017)

mhtsoftware003 said:


> Ok. May be I need some time to get used to this feature.
> By the way, as in ES explorer to backup installed app you just press the backup icon. I was expecting the same but it's a little different here.

Click to collapse



MiXplorer's way of managing tasks is akin to enterprise methods for doing same. When done right, as IMO is the case in MiXplorer, that methodology yields greater capabilities and scope, although to your point it might be an adjustment for many of us who are  accustom to more localized file operations on the devices we use. 

That being said, to echo @Ultramanoid 's point, there are other methods for transferring files  that may feel more comfortable; such as drag-drop or copy-to and move-to in the main menu.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 4, 2017)

Seeding some notes that may inform Oreo users: 

From @frankcck here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74728734&postcount=22424

and

From @shaqman89 here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76693510&postcount=25162

and

From @Sr. Zé Alguém
Here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=76831840


----------



## Cyboy (Dec 4, 2017)

last night i decided to free up some memory on my phone by moving up some huge-sized videos to an usb storage  .i forgot to check the free space needed to preform the action.
just on half of the proccess a toast message appeared indicating "not enough space" or such, then moving dialog closed. I checked for the moved also remaining files, i found a broken (not complately writen file) on the distenation folder that already was wiped-off from the phone's storage .(even tryed closing the uncomplated task,but my file was gone and gone.. 
This is not once happening...?
Please fix this ASAP.


----------



## ouzowtf (Dec 4, 2017)

Cyboy said:


> last night i decided to free up some memory on my phone by moving up some huge-sized videos to an usb storage .i forgot to check the free space needed to preform the action.
> just on half of the proccess a toast message appeared indicating "not enough space" or such, then moving dialog closed. I checked for the moved also remaining files, i found a broken (not complately writen file) on the distenation folder that already was wiped-off from the phone's storage .(even tryed closing the uncomplated task,but my file was gone and gone..
> This is not once happening...?
> Please fix this ASAP.

Click to collapse



Wrong thread, this is the FAQ. And when you post in the main thread, a log would be useful too.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 4, 2017)

Cyboy said:


> This is not once happening...?
> Please fix this ASAP.

Click to collapse



Also, please remember that demanding things ASAP is against the rules. The devs here have real lives just like us, and they don't have to be doing this. Suppose you had an important project for school or work, or that you had to drive a relative to a hospital, or that you just could not find your keys this morning or missed the bus. We don't get to say, drop those things and take care of us "ASAP".

If you provide a proper bug report with log, HP will look at it like they always do.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 1, 2018)

martyfender said:


> I just restored 2 of my Nextbook Ares 8A.s and notice when I do this it always has trouble accessing my Linux Mint shares. I have to relaunch Mixplorer multiple times before I can access and connect.
> When I see the scanning dialog it will find smb://192.168.2.255 relatively quickly, but I have to give it multiple tries before it actually find the address where I can connect at: smb://192.168.2.2 and set it permanently. My tablets are about a foot away from my wireless router.
> vlc also takes a long time to connect at times.
> My client list in my wireless router setup page show the four devices I have on at the time all with different ip addresses, including Mint at smb://192.168.2.2.
> ...

Click to collapse



With MiXplorer running on LOS 14.1 devices connecting to a Linux Ubuntu 16 laptop I see a similar but less extreme delay whether the laptop is connected to the LAN via wifi or cable; The IP address ending in 255 (WOL address?) populates immediately then after a short delay the actual LAN and Wifi  IP address populate. In my case the delay is just a second or 2 until the device IPs populate.

You seem to have established that clear signal is not an issue and that all the devices are being seen by the router so I'm inclined to think these could be issues with the way linux is navigating the network... which would be consistent with some Linux absurdities I've recently encountered where Ubuntu has somewhat similar issues trying to access Internet through any host tether device via wifi, usb or BT, - The connection is glacially slow and this seems related to DNS (resolving host names).  I suspect this started after some other network configuration was changed on the Linux box but I don't know which and am not likely to find out until I reinstall (which may not be for some time). 

Some diagnostic suggestions and questions:

- Can a bookmark to the same location be created manually, and is file transfer performance the same through either bookmark?
- What does MiXplorer show as the rate of data transfer when copying one large file in either direction using these bookmarks?
- What data transfer rates are reported by bandwidth measuring  utilities on the device for the same tests? 
- If you have any other computer (any OS, even another Droid with MiX) on the network to which you can connect MiX; What are the transfer rates between those devices.
- You might be able to skip actual file copy tests, and get helpful data by just pinging the primary device from other devices on the network to see if any are disproportionately high. In my case the slow connection had a ping 4-6 times higher than expected"

Note: It it seems as if we are going off topic for MiXplorer let's take this to the FAQ thread... although there are some folks in this thread who know much more about Linux and networking.


----------



## martyfender (Jan 2, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> With MiXplorer running on LOS 14.1 devices connecting to a Linux Ubuntu 16 laptop I see a similar but less extreme delay whether the laptop is connected to the LAN via wifi or cable; The IP address ending in 255 (WOL address?) populates immediately then after a short delay the actual LAN and Wifi  IP address populate. In my case the delay is just a second or 2 until the device IPs populate.
> 
> You seem to have established that clear signal is not an issue and that all the devices are being seen by the router so I'm inclined to think these could be issues with the way linux is navigating the network... which would be consistent with some Linux absurdities I've recently encountered where Ubuntu has somewhat similar issues trying to access Internet through any host tether device via wifi, usb or BT, - The connection is glacially slow and this seems related to DNS (resolving host names).  I suspect this started after some other network configuration was changed on the Linux box but I don't know which and am not likely to find out until I reinstall (which may not be for some time).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe it may a device/ROM issue compounded by the problems you mentioned in Ubuntu. My Linux Mint Mate is based on Ubuntu code.
I have only been using Linux for a few months, so like you I'm not sure if it is something I changed or if updates since my original Mint v18.1, now on 18.3.
I copied a 225mb video file as my first test from Linux to my internal SD and the speed fluctuated but seemed to average at around 2Mbs per second in Mixplorer.
Also, mtp file copy transfer of large files (TWRP backups), from and to Linux are horribly slow compared to what I remember when using Windows.
I rarely ever boot into Windows 7 anymore although I may test on a Old laptop I have Windows 7 on.
And yes these are not Mixplorer issues as I don't think Mix sees MTP shares?

Thanks for your input
*UPDATE:* @IronTechmonkey
I boot this same desktop computer into Windows 7 and was able to copy to copy a much larger. 500 Mb file at ~6-7 MB/second in Mixplorer so which is much faster than on the same desktop booted to Linux. Something strange is going on with Linux in this regard.
If you happen to find any info about this or how to fix it, please let me know.
Thank You


----------



## kaiwanted (Jan 6, 2018)

I added Gdrive Cloud, it require a pass which I don't remember. I try to delete it to re-add again, and I can't find how, pls help me. And please in future can you add instead of password to open with finger print as in Solid Explorer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 6, 2018)

kaiwanted said:


> I added Gdrive Cloud, it require a pass which I don't remember. I try to delete it to re-add again, and I can't find how, pls help me. And please in future can you add instead of password to open with finger print as in Solid Explorer. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I can't help with Google Drive, as I don't use it, but you're asking in the wrong thread for features, the developer is Hootan Parsa and the development thread is this one :

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691


----------



## justin39325 (Jan 8, 2018)

The google drive storage is weird. I ended up findinthat your email address is the pass, without the '@gmail.com' part.
Example: [email protected], the pass would be 'thismailaddress'


----------



## martyfender (Jan 9, 2018)

justin39325 said:


> The google drive storage is weird. I ended up findinthat your email address is the pass, without the '@gmail.com' part.
> Example: [email protected], the pass would be 'thismailaddress'

Click to collapse



For me it is my gmail password. When setting up the first time it asks for my gmail address then the password.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 13, 2018)

Test File [removed]


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 15, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Test File [removed]

Click to collapse



Maybe useful for such things : https://send.firefox.com/


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 18, 2018)

Ultramanoid said:


> Maybe useful for such things : https://send.firefox.com/

Click to collapse



Indeed. That's a nifty feature and nicely not spammy. Items can even be posted from other browser (eg BrowserNB Pro) even if only downloadable via Firefox (or non wbview browsers?). Thanks!

Playing with a text file to test variable DL methods.
https://send.firefox.com/download/2be44ee83c/#vo0M1b7WEB_fh4rs2MoThA


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 18, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Indeed. That's a nifty feature and nicely not spammy. Items can even be posted from other browser (eg BrowserNB Pro) even if only downloadable via Firefox (or non wbview browsers?). Thanks!
> 
> Playing with a text file to test variable DL methods.
> https://send.firefox.com/download/2be44ee83c/#vo0M1b7WEB_fh4rs2MoThA

Click to collapse



It's an experiment from Mozilla, so no ads, no pop ups, etc, and it should be usable ( upload and download ) from any modern browser on any device / platform. It's intentionally limited ( only one download and the file is erased ) and relatively private. Good for one-time attachments ( particularly bigger than mail or messaging allows ), for instance when testing with media files as we were doing with the tagger.

Edit : Oh, thank you very much. Checking your test file I saw I could download it twice, which surprised me. I missed that they've added new features ( allowing multiple downloads, password protection, even though everything's encrypted... ) Hope they keep this experimental service around. If Hootan needed to check, say, a 70 MB problematic flac file to test the tagger for instance, I would use this.


----------



## justin39325 (Jan 21, 2018)

How does autotag work?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 22, 2018)

*AutoTag*



justin39325 said:


> How does autotag work?

Click to collapse



I'm not quite sure myself, and it would be good to consolidate the information that has been shared to date; So here is what we have thus far. In each of these posts there should be some helpful information:

A brief description of Autotag: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75216753&postcount=23036

A report about how it worked for  test: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75235168&postcount=23090

HP answering a question about changeing the key: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75217635&postcount=23044

You might be able to find more by searching the main thread or reading posts for the last 10 days (the feature is so new you should not have to go back farther than that). If I see any more such relevant posts I'll add them here.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 22, 2018)

*SendAnywhare*

Links to helpful posts about send anywhere.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75287156&postcount=23194

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75300776&postcount=23235


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 25, 2018)

[] AL [] said:


> slipping O-T,  but I'm curious to know what specific advantage you see in having that general Doze switch as opposed to the current per-app battery optimization (which is basically Doze for each app -  although I do have doubts on how good that works from past experience...).
> 
> Battery saving is good; why would turning Doze off system-wide would be beneficial?

Click to collapse



Beneficial to a "standard" usage scenario. I keep every sensor (and radio) that the "user" can control disabled when not needed, and use toggles handled by Tasker & Secure settings from switches in LMT, Launcher actions, or home made Tasker dashboard. When the device is idle it is idle, particularly the ones with no SIM.

Doze is also a factor in a device specific (Athene) bug where, in a cruel twist of irony, Doze and the very features that are supposed to keep our devices lively (eg notification peek on proximity (wave) or motion (pocket)) are causing quite the opposite effect: A 3-7 second delay between power button press and screen on. 

Doze also stifles Tasker alarms even when Tasker is exempted from battery "optimization", speaking of which; As a subset of Doze, that battery optimization is merely Google's tool for exceptions we cannot control at the expense of a properly working exemption model for the apps an services that we use which are deleteriously affected by Doze.


----------



## [] AL [] (Jan 25, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Beneficial to a "standard" usage scenario. I keep every....
> deleteriously affected by Doze.

Click to collapse



Wow ¡Okay! thanks for the reply -  good points. My two devices are certainly not running as iddle as yours -I'm sure- but I do sympathize with your troubles with Doh'ze.

Worst it did to me was preventing an auto-airplane mode app (kinda: a I'm too cheap and lazy to fiddle with Tasker kinda thing...) to work properly. A couple emails with the dev, and a update/fix was issued. 

Thanks to hydroelectric turbines, I don't feel too guilty charging up a tiny bit more often. It just socks^ to have to give them some of 'My Precious' though (daugh) d'oH! 
[emoji12]


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 27, 2018)

*MiX Nuggets*

Although I can enjoy a verbose user manual (what a shock) an unfulfilled intention of this FAQ is to index it in way that makes it easier to find sub sections, and amenable to conversion into in-app help (should HootanParsa ever decide to do that - not something to be debated here). 

So, with focus on specific sub-tasks and procedures for which concise descriptions can be written (which might one day fit into on-screen toasts) may I introduce "MiX Nuggets"*. A "MiX Nugget" is a free standing bit of information which tells users about an item to the point they may be able to find their own way or refer to more detailed central documentation.

For example there is this description of TCP server https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74689575&postcount=383. It stands nicely on its own, describing the feature and a way to use it (although it would have to be shorter to ever fit into a toast). Please do note: There are countless other better examples throughout the MiXplorer thread and FAQ, posted by many MiX users and by HP, I just used that one as an example.

If you know of any MiX Nugget worthy posts, or topics which could use a Nugget, please mention them and share a link. The links to such posts will be incorporated into an index in the last FAQ OP (BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP). 

*(from above) Stripped down to the truth, "MiX Nuggets" is just a cute name for “section > index > create TOC” to motivate me to do it. The original name was actually "Monkey Droppings (working title)" but I felt obligated to name it more appropriately. To make it more fun and engage people, a poll could be created to pick a name.

The Nugget index is here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157352&postcount=5


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 27, 2018)

Another thing that could be considered a MiX Nugget, a gigantic humongous one at that, are the great ideas recently mentioned in the main thread about building some documentation for skins. 

For that I defer (with apologies for the delay) to the folks who volunteered and suggested how to manage the document. I can link or copy that data back into the FAQ thread, and also be available to help upon request with the base documentation. I would sort of be surprised if none of those eager themers already had some of this together.

Also, with the aforementioned in mind, I ask the skinners and themers, how should the vi. THEMES and SKINS post be handled? Should I just incorporate what you assemble into that post or should we arrange for some designated skinner/themer to work more directly on it?

Just to be clear, I'm quite willing manage the skins documentation, but I think there are others who would do it better. At your discretion.

[EDIT] I've got 2 very simple spreadsheets ready to go if no one else decides to run with it in the next day or so.


----------



## aik.nayan (Jan 28, 2018)

MiX AutoTag::
I collected it's API. But how can I Export it in MiX settings?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 28, 2018)

aik.nayan said:


> MiX AutoTag::
> I collected it's API. But how can I Export it in MiX settings?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you are asking. If the links in this post don't help (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75287327&postcount=408) then you might want to ask in the main thread.


----------



## aik.nayan (Jan 28, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking. If the links in this post don't help (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75287327&postcount=408) then you might want to ask in the main thread.

Click to collapse



Solution is,
Open MiX and export the settings > Search for "custom_key_CHROMA":"xxxxx" > Change xxxxx with your key > 

My problem is about "Export the settings" where it is!!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 28, 2018)

aik.nayan said:


> Solution is,
> Open MiX and export the settings > Search for "custom_key_CHROMA":"xxxxx" > Change xxxxx with your key >
> 
> My problem is about "Export the settings" where it is!!

Click to collapse



1) Take that abnoxious demanding attitude and stuff it somewhere well away from here.

2) Do what my last post(s) said without getting b1tchy at me because YOU did not follow through to the main thread as suggested.

This stuff is brand new and people are trying to figured it out. Help with it or wait for the answer.


----------



## aik.nayan (Jan 28, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> 1) Take that abnoxious demanding attitude and stuff it somewhere well away from here.
> 
> 2) Do what my last post(s) said without getting b1tchy at me because YOU did not follow through to the main thread as suggested.
> 
> This stuff is brand new and people are trying to figured it out. Help with it or wait for the answer.

Click to collapse



 Firstly sorry for this, Actually you given link wasn't my solution. I Quoted for fast reply. Now I'm posting the main section. Thanks & sorry


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 28, 2018)

aik.nayan said:


> Firstly sorry for this, Actually you given link wasn't my solution. I Quoted for fast reply. Now I'm posting the main section. Thanks & sorry

Click to collapse



No worries. I was fairly sure those would not offer the solution but still thought it best to direct you there on the way to the main thread. 

I've followed up to your question in the main thread and will stay tuned. Your question needed to be asked (although perhaps in a different style) so, thanks. I'm sure there will be an answer.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 29, 2018)

*MiX Nugget - Autotag*

Autotag does what its name implies, it autotags media files and works like this:

- Sign up for a key. https://acoustid.org/login?return_url=https://acoustid.org/api-key
- Open MiX
- Export the settings.
- Open exported settings file in editor.
- Search the file for "custom_key_CHROMA":"xxxxx"
- Change xxxxx to your key.
- Don't change anything else in the settings file.
- Save the file.
- Import the modified settings file as you would any settings file.
- Test on file(s) that you have backed up.
- Select one or more MP3 files.
- Tap on 'Auto Tag' in the action menu.

More info:

A brief description of Autotag: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75216753&postcount=23036
A report about how it worked for  test: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75235168&postcount=23090
HP answering a question about changeing the key: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75217635&postcount=23044

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 29, 2018)

*MiX Nugget - TCP Server*

TCP Server can send files directly from one Android running MiXplorer app to another Android running MiXplorer TCP Server on the same network. An internet connection is not required for this but the devices must be on same LAN, wifi network, or hotspot.

- Both devices connected to same Wifi network (can be done with hotspot).
- MiXplorer TCP server configured with same parameters on both devices.
- On destination device: Open tab to destination directory then run MiXplorer TCP server.
- On source device: Select file(s) > 3 button menu > Send to ... > Refresh > select destination device.
- The files should be copied to the directory that is opened on destination device.
- You should see some simple toasts at some points into the process on both devices.

[EDIT] The TPC server as well as the FTP and HTTP servers are now described in this post:  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157350&postcount=4

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## HootanParsa (Jan 30, 2018)

*MiX Nugget - COPY with Tasker and...*

*Tasker*
*Action*:
com.mixplorer.ACTION_TASK

*Extras*:
task: copy or move or archive
src: /path/to/source-file-or-folder
dst: /path/to/destination-folder
mode: OVERWRITE or OVERWRITE_MODIFIED or SKIP or KEEP_BOTH
regex: true/false
archive_ext: zip/7z/...
archive_pass:

*Package*: com.mixplorer or com.mixplorer.silver or com.mixplorer.beta
*Class*: com.mixplorer.BroadcastReceiver
*Target*: Broadcast Receiver

*Automagic*
*Element* : Action - Send Broadcast
*Action* : com.mixplorer.ACTION_TASK
*Explicit Component* >> Check
*Package Name*: com.mixplorer or com.mixplorer.silver or com.mixplorer.beta
*Class Name*: com.mixplorer.BroadcastReceiver
*Extras*:
putString("task", "copy");
putString("src", "/path/to/source-file-or-folder");
putString("dst", "/path/to/destination-folder");
putString("mode", "KEEP_BOTH");


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 31, 2018)

HootanParsa said:


> Action:
> com.mixplorer.ACTION_COPY
> 
> Extras:
> ...

Click to collapse



This is great. One observation/question: I'm using Tasker to send the intent. All parameters have a niche in the Tasker Task, and all seem to function properly except "mode". If there is an item of existing name in the destination then the task yields error "operation aborted no file copied" no matter what is in the 3rd extra field. Can log later if need be.

Also, for what this is worth: The files copied by this process to an SMB share on Linux Ubuntu 16 are owned by nobody & nogroup with security context unknown, which means I have to chown them to assume ownership later.  IDK if that is expected behavior and just wanted to flag it.


----------



## HootanParsa (Jan 31, 2018)

*MiX Nugget - Turning Servers ON/OFF with Tasker and...*

*Tasker*
*Action*: 
com.mixplorer.ACTION_SERVER
*Extras*: 
type: ftp or http or tcp
on: true or false (optional)
path: /path/to/folder (optional)
*Package*: com.mixplorer or com.mixplorer.silver or com.mixplorer.beta
*Class*: com.mixplorer.BroadcastReceiver
*Target*: Broadcast Receiver


----------



## luks333 (Feb 1, 2018)

When I want to create an encrypted folder should I create a new encfs folder or do something else? Thanks.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 1, 2018)

luks333 said:


> When I want to create an encrypted folder should I create a new encfs folder or do something else? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes, EncFS. It is a cross-platform encryption feature that you can use on other platforms, unlike what many other file managers do.


----------



## treypop (Feb 2, 2018)

Every time I try to download a file from chrome it opens the download folder and doesn't download. How do I fix that?


----------



## Bludwurst (Feb 2, 2018)

treypop said:


> Every time I try to download a file from chrome it opens the download folder and doesn't download. How do I fix that?

Click to collapse



I assume you mean that it opens the download folder with MiXplorer.

Android probably tries to use MiX's "Copy To". Check if you have a task in the queue (i.e. a clipboard icon in the upper right corner) when MiX opens in the download folder. If you do, you use that to download.

MiX's " Copy To" command(? idk proper names) probably got set as the default action to take whenever you try to download things from Chrome. Try to reset associations in Settings>Apps>MiXplorer>Open by default (or w/e it is)>Reset to defaults.

If this isn't the case/it doesn't work/etc. then you should take a log of the issue.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 3, 2018)

*MiXplorer Skin Components*

With thanks @Eleo and @Freeowy who, as if knowing that there was an ill-prepared monkey staring at a computer screen somewhere else on earth, provided a list of Russian skin component descriptions which also included the base list of skin elements in text form. That list became the sample around which the document was built. Suggestions about how to better structure, secure, share or otherwise improve it are encouraged.

INTRODUCTION & PROCEDURE (*required reading*).

- This document is for recording descriptions of MiXplorer's skin elements in various languages, 
and it may be used for additional things in the future.
- Anyone with the link can view the document and enter data in parts of the language tabs and scratch tab. 
- Dedicated translators can use language tabs openly or request exclusive access.
- Please don't share the link but rather direct people to the MiX FAQ so they'll be informed before using it.
- The "Intro" sheet, and the element list in all sheets are locked.
- Add data to the applicable columns in a language sheet.
- Don't: Sort, format, or otherwise change the attributes of the cells or the sheet (column width excepted).
- Feel free to download and copy to use as private workspace.
- Don't otherwise recirculate or distribute or directly link to this documentation.
- Inquiries and suggestions may be directed to the MiX FAQ thread.
- MiX FAQ: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/mixplorer-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582
- Disclaimer: This is a shared document in which multiple people will be entering data in different languages. I am not responsible for the correctness or appropriateness of the data.

*MiXplorer Skin Components*:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vu3LmjkIpUq1vxk4TF-gSjny78qmqM6Q3U1kCfD7Gxs/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 3, 2018)

*Tips for shared skins document.*

The document is at the same time both; more administratively top heavy and more open publicly than I would prefer, but this is to allow people to participate without requiring Google accounts (gmail or otherwise linked).  Since many people, myself included, are interested in privacy and security here is how you would appear to others in the sheet (and a few other tips).

- When logged in to a google linked account with specific permissions (or at least ownership) you may appear in sheet by your username but not by email.

- When logged into a google linked account with no specific permissions or when not logged in you will appear as "anonymous <animal>”.

- The color coding of the users allows you to see what cells others are in and avoid working in the same cells at the same time. 

- You can double click a user’s icon in top bar to go to the same sheet they are in, for instance if you know that “anonymous Wombat” is your collaborator for a task.

- Oddly it seems as if anonymous users may not know the animal name to which they themselves have been assigned (or else I’m missing something) but you can determine this by opening the document in a different browser tab, in which case you'll have 2 animal avatars and can use each to determine what the other is.

- For web browsers (not Google Drive, Sheets or Docs) in mobile devices: If you first log-in to or access Drive then Boogle will force you into a read only version of the file and will attempt to get you do download Sheets in order to edit it. If you set your Android web browser to "desktop" (user agent) and access the file directly by link you may be able to edit it (although performance may be poor).

- People who cannot access the sheet directly could create lists and share them as attached txt file in this thread, to be pasted into the main document later.


----------



## Umahawar100 (Feb 4, 2018)

I installed SMB 2.0 ADD-ON.. From where do I access this feature? 

Sent from my kenzo using XDA Labs


----------



## shaqman89 (Feb 4, 2018)

Umahawar100 said:


> I installed SMB 2.0 ADD-ON.. From where do I access this feature?

Click to collapse



It is similar to accessing smb1.
The difference is, that the server needs to be configured as smb2.

See post https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post65157342 in the faq for more detail on accessing smb locations.


----------



## strongst (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a question: the date is formatted as 2018/02/08. Is there a way to change it too 02/02/2018 so it looks like more Localized. I tested several language packs but no way. Thanks!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 8, 2018)

strongst said:


> I have a question: the date is formatted as 2018/02/08. Is there a way to change it too 02/02/2018 so it looks like more Localized. I tested several language packs but no way. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Good question. The only setting related to date seems to be the toggle for numeric or text format but does not speak to the arrangement of the components. I'd be surprised if this has not come up before but I don't recall such discussion. I'll do some poking around.

[EDIT] I had to go back to 2015 to find relevant posts. There is this description from HP: (Bad link. Problems with XDA Labs cut-and-paste of links persist. Will fix later) and some posts around the same time from users, but those are old enough that it might be worth bringing up in the main thread again.


----------



## strongst (Feb 8, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Good question. The only setting related to date seems to be the toggle for numeric or text format but does not speak to the arrangement of the components. I'd be surprised if this has not come up before but I don't recall such discussion. I'll do some poking around.

Click to collapse



I searched both threads just for "date" but no answer. Wondering if it's possible to edit it in a language file @HootanParsa?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 8, 2018)

strongst said:


> I searched both threads just for "date" but no answer. Wondering if it's possible to edit it in a language file @HootanParsa?

Click to collapse



I found some hits on words date and format, including a previous request just like yours and a possible answer: 

<Good grief another bad link. It seems as if XDA Labs app gives you no way to share a link from one thread to the other will fix later when on PC ugh.>

 But could be clearer. Glad you asked.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 8, 2018)

I believe the two most recent conversations are these, one about the 'now' vs 'numeric' formats ( which is the option in settings ) :

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=69724291

And then Z asking pretty much the same, how to customize the date format :

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=69692437

Can't really find an answer. This may turn into a feature request for the development thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 9, 2018)

strongst said:


> I have a question: the date is formatted as 2018/02/08. Is there a way to change it too 02/02/2018 so it looks like more Localized. I tested several language packs but no way. Thanks!

Click to collapse





Ultramanoid said:


> I believe the two most recent conversations are these, one about the 'now' vs 'numeric' formats ( which is the option in settings ) :
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=69724291
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



An old memory of wrestling with MS Excel to do math on dates just bumped into a neuron upstairs and reminds that sorting and math may be easier with Year/Month/Day format but it seems like it should be possible to overlay regional formatting (says this non-coder). +1 for feature request.


----------



## strongst (Feb 9, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> An old memory of wrestling with MS Excel to do math on dates just bumped into a neuron upstairs and reminds that sorting and math may be easier with Year/Month/Day format but it seems like it should be possible to overlay regional formatting (says this non-coder). +1 for feature request.

Click to collapse



Opinions of a coder:

Don't understand me wrong, but the option to change the date format or the clock format was the first feature request I received for my Pebble apps hence im wondering now that nobody did this request till now since it's a comfortable function 

Anyway, would be nice if possible(yeah, its possible I know, but if HootanParsa find time to code and wants it) :good:

Oh, BTW: the mixplorer inbuilt code editor is REALLY nice for C++ projects on the go :good:


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 15, 2018)

*MiX Nugget - Tabs*
Save (aka; pin), rearrange, close, clone Tabs:

*Save single tabs or a group of tabs (Note: "Save" may occasionally be referred to as "Pin") 

To save an individual Tab be opened to a specific location at each app start*
- Have only one tab opened.
- Navigate to desired location.
- Long press on Tab Title then tap "Set as default".
- Open the Tab drop-down menu, select, "Save tabs", Tap "Now" (leave "On Exit" un-selected). 

*To save a group of tabs (tab-set) to be opened at each app start*:
- Create the tabs, and open each to the location of your choice.
- To set the default tab (to be active at app start) long press on Tab Title then tap "Set as default".
- Open the Tab drop-down menu, select, "Save tabs", Tap "Now" (leave "On Exit" un-selected). 
Note: View detail level and sort order should be remembered per tab.

*To have MiXplorer save the tab-set that is in place at each app close (to be opened at next app app start)*:
- Open the Tab menu.
- Select check box: "On Exit".

*To reset tabs to whatever was last saved by 'Save tabs - Now" or by "Save tabs - On exit"*:
- Open the Tab menu then tap Reset tabs. Each Tab's view level and sort order should be remembered and not be reset by this action.

*Long Press on a Tab*: Offers options to close, close others, clone, move.

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## VincentJoshuaET (Feb 16, 2018)

How do I auto rename a bunch of APKs?

Sent from my OnePlus 3T using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 16, 2018)

VincentJoshuaET said:


> How do I auto rename a bunch of APKs?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Start with this:

Select files > invoke Rename  command > Advance settings dropdown > select preferred options.

From there you have several options, including use of regex, which is extremely powerful for this if you understand it (which I don't).
Some links to related posts have been collected here; here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71218953&postcount=118, and you may be able to find more by searching this thread and the main thread for "batch", "rename", and "regex". If you share the specifics of the batch rename you are trying to do, maybe someone can offer a more detailed suggestion.


----------



## [] AL [] (Feb 16, 2018)

VincentJoshuaET said:


> How do I auto rename a bunch of APKs?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I'm not sure to understand exactly what your trying to do here. 

But let say if it is something like: you have 2 apps called "Settings.apk" and "Browser.apk", selecting (highlighting) both and then pressing the rename button (the underlined capital "A" icon) and selecting "Auto rename" option,  would change both names to something like: "Settings_6.0.1.apk" and "Browser_6.0.1.apk" - which is basically the app name and version number. 

But I'm pretty sure you've must have tried that, so again I'm not sure what you're trying to do exactly.


----------



## shaqman89 (Feb 17, 2018)

Let's say I have a bookmark organised like this:

#Section3
Drive 1
Drive 2
Drive 3

#Section1
Drive 1
Drive 2
Drive 3

Now, I would want to move section 3 with its contents under section 1. Is there a way to reorganise bookmark sections with its content like so?

Using the usual way (either expanded or collapsed), only the section is moved and in the process orphaning it's contents.


----------



## Bludwurst (Feb 17, 2018)

Tiny cosmetic issue in the advanced renaming settings: the checkboxes for "Uppercase" and "Lowercase" should be radio buttons (like the renaming options — full name, extension, etc.), what with being mutually exclusive and all.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 17, 2018)

Bludwurst said:


> Tiny cosmetic issue in the advanced renaming settings: the checkboxes for "Uppercase" and "Lowercase" should be radio buttons (like the renaming options — full name, extension, etc.), what with being mutually exclusive and all.

Click to collapse



Good catch, this should be posted in the development thread though.


----------



## Bludwurst (Feb 17, 2018)

Ultramanoid said:


> Good catch, this should be posted in the development thread though.

Click to collapse



I THOUGHT THIS WAS THE DEVELOPMENT THREAD

[dies of shame]

Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## shaqman89 (Feb 17, 2018)

@HootanParsa 

Is there a way to limit connections on ftp targets? 
I was copying a bunch of files using ftp to device but it always shows that it fails. Checking the log shows this:
I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 421 Too many connections (8) from this IP


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm almost too embarrassed to ask , however, I tried using MiXplorers video player for the first time, and I was perplexed as to how to remove all the on-screen controls, so only the video is visible? I tried searching this thread, and didn't find anything and also tried clicking on all the visible elements on the screen (ie menu's etc).


----------



## Bludwurst (Feb 17, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> I'm almost too embarrassed to ask , however, I tried using MiXplorers video player for the first time, and I was perplexed as to how to remove all the on-screen controls, so only the video is visible? I tried searching this thread, and didn't find anything and also tried clicking on all the visible elements on the screen (ie menu's etc).

Click to collapse



Just tap on the center of the video, and the player interface hides.

(Well, it doesn't need to be on the exact centre; you can tap on any "empty" area, including the area for the volume or brightness gestures).

Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 18, 2018)

Bludwurst said:


> Just tap on the center of the video, and the player interface hides.
> 
> (Well, it doesn't need to be on the exact centre; you can tap on any "empty" area, including the area for the volume or brightness gestures).

Click to collapse



I was sure I had tried that, but obviously not  I first tested on another phone, and I noticed on that phone the controls disappeared "more reliably" when I clicked next to the back-play/pause-fwd buttons, but on my actual phone, it appears to work everywhere.


----------



## Bludwurst (Feb 18, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> I was sure I had tried that, but obviously not  I first tested on another phone, and I noticed on that phone the controls disappeared "more reliably" when I clicked next to the back-play/pause-fwd buttons, but on my actual phone, it appears to work everywhere.

Click to collapse



I don't quite know if that's a MiX-in-that-phone issue or just a phone issue.

For reference: dad's Alcatel One Touch M'pop 5020A has this weird thing where sometimes your taps are registered slightly to the left from where you made 'em (it's very painful when writing); my mom's Galaxy S3 Mini has problems registering taps at the corners ("corner" including where the enter button is on the digital keyboard. Ow.)

Maybe yours has a weirdo tap screen? :v

Sent from my Motorola Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 18, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> I was sure I had tried that, but obviously not  I first tested on another phone, and I noticed on that phone the controls disappeared "more reliably" when I clicked next to the back-play/pause-fwd buttons, but on my actual phone, it appears to work everywhere.

Click to collapse





Bludwurst said:


> I don't quite know if that's a MiX-in-that-phone issue or just a phone issue.
> 
> For reference: dad's Alcatel One Touch M'pop 5020A has this weird thing where sometimes your taps are registered slightly to the left from where you made 'em (it's very painful when writing); my mom's Galaxy S3 Mini has problems registering taps at the corners ("corner" including where the enter button is on the digital keyboard. Ow.)
> 
> Maybe yours has a weirdo tap screen? :v

Click to collapse



Bludwurst is correct, hardware makes a difference even if software is the same. Touchscreens are not all the same, not only comparing different brands or devices, but even within the same device and model, when different batches are manufactured in different places or have pieces coming from different providers, which happens often with screens.

I've had a couple times devices ( I've seen this with hTC and LG ), same models, but with internals made in different countries / factories, had different screens, even though they were supposed to be the same device. I remember seeing threads in XDA about this when trying to figure out why a problem happened on one batch of devices and not another from the same model and it always came down to a particular piece of the hardware being from a different manufacturer, say Sharp-made screen versus Sony-made screen, part made in the Chinese factory versus part made in the Taiwanese one, etc.

Edit : And obviously developers rarely have hundreds or thousands of devices to test on all of them. It's almost a miracle things work as well as they usually do !


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 18, 2018)

Ultramanoid said:


> Supporting less secure options, particularly in Android, with its horrific security, it's not a great idea. Understatement, but anyway.
> 
> ( By the way, you do know Naked Browser has no engine at all and it is using whatever WebView instance your system has ? Which is the same Chrome uses. Exactly the same. )

Click to collapse





jcmm11 said:


> Just out of curiosity what websites are you denied access to?

Click to collapse



Getting OT (although I don't mind in this thread, so run with it if you like and I'll join you): Naked Browser's virtue is that the browser itself does not invade your privacy as others do by gathering data and reporting home, but to @Ultramanoid's point Naked Browser uses native webview which in turn introduces other privacy and control issues. That being said, naked browser was far ahead of others in offering ability to disable java per site and with a quick toggle for temporary use of java. Firefox with the NoScript plug-in (now avaiable for Android) can achieve the same with more granular control.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 18, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Getting OT (although I don't mind in this thread, so run with it if you like and I'll join you): Naked Browser's virtue is that the browser itself does not invade your privacy as others do by gathering data and reporting home, but to @Ultramanoid's point Naked Browser uses native webview which in turn introduces other privacy and control issues. That being said, naked browser was far ahead of others in offering ability to disable java per site and with a quick toggle for temporary use of java. Firefox with the NoScript plug-in (now avaiable for Android) can achieve the same with more granular control.

Click to collapse



WebView includes massive telemetry and analytics calling back to Google in it, whatever UI one uses with it, and that includes Naked Browser or any other WebView browser, the problem is in the engine itself. The fact that most of the code comes from Chromium and is open source doesn't change the fact that it is intensive data mining. ( Chromium suffers from the same problem, and Chrome adds even more intrusive AND proprietary code on top of Chromium. )

For the record, Firefox on Android ( Stable, Beta, and even Nightly ) does the same thing ( incredibly detailed telemetry ), only the build from F-Droid is relatively clean, and then the IceCat build, which unfortunately is still based on the very old version 52, is clean.

Sorry for the off-topic, but to explain my comment. I was not attacking Naked Browser. The whole browsing arrangement on Android is awful.


----------



## jcmm11 (Feb 18, 2018)

Ultramanoid said:


> WebView includes massive telemetry and analytics calling back to Google in it, whatever UI one uses with it, and that includes Naked Browser or any other WebView browser, the problem is in the engine itself. The fact that most of the code comes from Chromium and is open source doesn't change the fact that it is intensive data mining. ( Chromium suffers from the same problem, and Chrome adds even more intrusive AND proprietary code on top of Chromium. )
> 
> For the record, Firefox on Android ( Stable, Beta, and even Nightly ) does the same thing ( incredibly detailed telemetry ), only the build from F-Droid is relatively clean, and then the IceCat build, which unfortunately is still based on the very old version 52, is clean.
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic, but to explain my comment. I was not attacking Naked Browser. The whole browsing arrangement on Android is awful.

Click to collapse



What about Firefox Focus?
Edit: ok Klar (Focus for Europę) has no telemetry (afaik). Focus and Firefox you can turn it off.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 18, 2018)

OT.






jcmm11 said:


> What about Firefox Focus?

Click to collapse



Just the same. Don't confuse incognito or private browsing, or whatever options affect sites you visit, with what the engine and / or application is sending back to Google or Mozilla from your system and use. One has nothing to do with the other. Check the libraries in it, no one is hiding anything, at least that much they're honest about. Firefox ( whatever build, all of them, if built by Mozilla ) even includes AdMob libraries, not for ads, but as part of the Adjust telemetry statistics. This is really off-topic, now.



> Edit: ok Klar (Focus for Europę) has no telemetry (afaik). Focus and Firefox you can turn it off.

Click to collapse




You really can't turn it all off unless you build it yourself removing a large part of the code. Telemetry, Adjust, GCM, AdMob, Safebrowsing calls, etc. Or use IceCat.


----------



## jcmm11 (Feb 18, 2018)

Ultramanoid said:


> Just the same. Don't confuse incognito or private browsing, or whatever options affect sites you visit, with what the engine and / or application is sending back to Google or Mozilla from your system and use. One has nothing to do with the other. Check the libraries in it, no one is hiding anything, at least that much they're honest about. Firefox ( whatever build, all of them, if built by Mozilla ) even includes AdMob libraries, not for ads, but as part of the Adjust telemetry statistics. This is really off-topic, now.

Click to collapse



Last comment (probably ? ) Klar (see edit above) doesn't contain Adjust and either doesn't have telemetry or has it off by default. (Yes I'm sure about Adjust, just googled it. See https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/6mvkf6/whats_the_difference_between_firefox_klar_and/


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 18, 2018)

Sorry.






jcmm11 said:


> Last comment (probably  ) Klar (see edit above) doesn't contain Adjust and either doesn't have telemetry or has it off by default. (Yes I'm sure about Adjust, just googled it. See https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/6mvkf6/whats_the_difference_between_firefox_klar_and/

Click to collapse



Of course, because it doesn't use the Firefox engine, Gecko. It's an empty browser like any other WebView browser, using the system's WebView. So... ( It can be built with Gecko, you can find one such build in XDA, but not from Mozilla. )


----------



## rjm831 (Feb 18, 2018)

Ultramanoid said:


> WebView includes massive telemetry and analytics calling back to Google in it, whatever UI one uses with it, and that includes Naked Browser or any other WebView browser, the problem is in the engine itself. The fact that most of the code comes from Chromium and is open source doesn't change the fact that it is intensive data mining. ( Chromium suffers from the same problem, and Chrome adds even more intrusive AND proprietary code on top of Chromium. )
> 
> For the record, Firefox on Android ( Stable, Beta, and even Nightly ) does the same thing ( incredibly detailed telemetry ), only the build from F-Droid is relatively clean, and then the IceCat build, which unfortunately is still based on the very old version 52, is clean.
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic, but to explain my comment. I was not attacking Naked Browser. The whole browsing arrangement on Android is awful.

Click to collapse



To explain my post (& myself) it is simply philosophical to me.   The idea of corporate America filtering internet offends me politically.
I'm not at all tech savy - total noob.   If I knew the best privacy-related browser I'd use it.  Naked just seemed a good option.  Any suggestions are welcome (pm if you like).
And I do apologize for the OT.  Thanks to everyone for the discussion, though.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 18, 2018)

Ultramanoid said:


> WebView includes massive telemetry and analytics calling back to Google in it, whatever UI one uses with it, and that includes Naked Browser or any other WebView browser, the problem is in the engine itself. The fact that most of the code comes from Chromium and is open source doesn't change the fact that it is intensive data mining. ( Chromium suffers from the same problem, and Chrome adds even more intrusive AND proprietary code on top of Chromium. )
> 
> For the record, Firefox on Android ( Stable, Beta, and even Nightly ) does the same thing ( incredibly detailed telemetry ), only the build from F-Droid is relatively clean, and then the IceCat build, which unfortunately is still based on the very old version 52, is clean.
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic, but to explain my comment. I was not attacking Naked Browser. The whole browsing arrangement on Android is awful.

Click to collapse



No issues here in regards to the topic (which I am quite into) or in defense of Naked browser.  I use it primary for it's feature set. I might try the F-Droid version of FF.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 18, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> No issues here in regards to the topic (which I am quite into) or in defense of Naked browser.  I use it primary for it's feature set. I might try the F-Droid version of FF.

Click to collapse



Then allow me one last comment... There's been direct contact from Mozilla to help F-Droid build a 'clean' version, for anyone interested in following that discussion. And this is the latest effort with regards to a 'clean' WebView / Chromium, right here on XDA.

Edit : For anyone partial to WebView anyway, here's a third option. ( I'll shut up now, really. )


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 19, 2018)

Ultramanoid said:


> Then allow me one last comment... There's been direct contact from Mozilla to help F-Droid build a 'clean' version, for anyone interested in following that discussion. And this is the latest effort with regards to a 'clean' WebView / Chromium, right here on XDA.
> 
> Edit : For anyone partial to WebView anyway, here's a third option. ( I'll shut up now, really. )

Click to collapse



Google is becoming one of the biggest betrayers of net neutrality (which they probably have only pretended to support anyhow).

<Rant redacted, but I might follow up with a question or 2 by PM>


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 19, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Google is becoming one of the biggest betrayers of net neutrality (which they probably have only pretended to support anyhow).
> 
> <Rant redacted, but I might follow up with a question or 2 by PM>

Click to collapse



I missed the rant. Just a comment to sort of bring it back to MiX. At this point, while I certainly think open source is safer than closed source on all possible levels, it is evil the way corporations and certain developers use it as an excuse to defend wrong practices. "Since we don't hide anything and you can see how and where we spy on you or [ insert anything else they do to you ], you should be OK with it." -- Well, no.

I'd much rather use a closed source or commercial application that does the right thing, than an open one that doesn't. It's sad that it's come to that. MiX has been an excellent example, and I donated for its developmemt because work should be paid, and because there must be alternatives to being used as a product instead of being treated as a user, consumer, or client.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 19, 2018)

Ultramanoid said:


> Bludwurst is correct, hardware makes a difference even if software is the same. Touchscreens are not all the same, not only comparing different brands or devices, but even within the same device and model, when different batches are manufactured in different places or have pieces coming from different providers, which happens often with screens.

Click to collapse



In this case, I don't think it was a hardware issue, but more likely a "first time" thing. When I tried it again and every time since then, it works as expected, As for hardware being different, don't tell me about it, a few years back I had an international version of a phone that absolutely became totally unusable if ZRam was turned on, but the American versions of the same phone all worked better with it. My phone obviously had different memory or a memory bus or something.

While on the topic of order of doing things, another strange thing has happened, which is probably more an Android thing than MiXplorer, is that, when I browsed to a folder full of video's, there where no preview icons for each file. I then went into VLC and started playing one of the videos, after that I went back to the same folder, and the preview icons all started to appear No real issue, just strange.:silly:


----------



## shaqman89 (Feb 19, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> I then went into VLC and started playing one of the videos, after that I went back to the same folder, and the preview icons all started to appear No real issue, just strange.:silly:

Click to collapse



I believe it's just a timing issue. Try this, rather than playing one of the videos, just let it load, maybe for 10-30 seconds. If it does shows thumbnails, then it was just still loading the thunbnails. 

Or try disabling 'Pause thumbnails loader" in mixplorer settings.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 20, 2018)

shaqman89 said:


> I believe it's just a timing issue. Try this, rather than playing one of the videos, just let it load, maybe for 10-30 seconds. If it does shows thumbnails, then it was just still loading the thunbnails.

Click to collapse



I gave it over two minutes, and did a refresh of the window as well.



shaqman89 said:


> Or try disabling 'Pause thumbnails loader" in mixplorer settings.

Click to collapse



Didnt know about that setting or what it does.


----------



## shaqman89 (Feb 20, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> I gave it over two minutes, and did a refresh of the window as well.

Click to collapse



It maybe something else then. What were the video type that was showing? It might be worth reporting in the development thread.



DiamondJohn said:


> Didnt know about that setting or what it does.

Click to collapse



When activated it essentially pause thumbnail generation (for thumbnail preview) when we are using mixplorer for other things (eg: scrolling files). It is there so performance could be used better for user interaction.


----------



## HootanParsa (Mar 1, 2018)

*MiX Nugget - How to create a language package? (for translators)*

Download the sample file named 'values-en-rCA.mil' from here. Rename the extension from 'mil' to 'zip' and open it. As you see, there is a folder named 'values-en-rCA' and resource files inside it. This is a language package and if you tap on a mil file and select 'Import' from the list (in MiX), it will be imported and will change the language.
Don't forget to translate the all words, otherwise it will decrease the performance.


----------



## [] AL [] (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey guys,  I'm posting here not to clog the main dev thread... (and after performing a search on there with no real answer) 

Where did the trash go? I couldn't find an option for it in the settings (yes I did verify that THIS time) and only getting "permanently"  or "shred"  as deleting options... 

Sorry if this is due to me just jumping on MiX recent builds lately and not being up to date with the changes Hootan made in the last few months

Cheers


----------



## shaqman89 (Mar 2, 2018)

[ said:
			
		

> AL [];75743194]Hey guys, I'm posting here not to clog the main dev thread... (and after performing a search on there with no real answer)
> 
> Where did the trash go? I couldn't find an option for it in the settings (yes I did verify that THIS time) and only getting "permanently" or "shred" as deleting options...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember that trash is related to the undo option. Do you have it enabled?


----------



## [] AL [] (Mar 3, 2018)

OK sorry for all the trash talk, but I would like to confirm that what I observe with the recycling bin is normal....

- - 
Edited: old bookmarks that I should have deleted.
- - 

When using old and no longer valid bookmarks, we get a toast saying: "Not exists!" -  I believe that this is not proper English and should be changed to something in the likes of:
- Does not exist;
- Not found;
- Invalid location/directory/address;
- No such file or ditectory;
- ...


----------



## [] AL [] (Mar 3, 2018)

^\>
OK well, I'm tired of fighting Tapacrap trying to edit my previous post....

But the "fast" delete option appears when a folder is deleted; still not clear what it is exactly,  but at least, that's what I could find.


And what if someone deletes the custom (default really) recycling bookmark? How can we get it back without having to reset  everything if ". recycle" shows folders and subfolders  ? How to add a bookmark as: "content://mix/trash" without revert to default and lose all customs bookmarks?

- 

Edit: isn't the "fast" folder delete function finally just the same as the old "batch" delete explained here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=65157347
?


----------



## MPeti1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi!
I forgot the pattern of one of my locked folders. I just wanted to empty it, because it got filled up with files i don't need (a script moves files here in certain cases). I finally succeeded to delete it with rm, but now if i create that folder again, MiX still asks for the passcode. What should i do to delete the passcode?

EDIT: I've found a solution! Here is a step by step guide to unlock your locked folder(s) without the password.
1. Go to Settings\More Settings, and at the bottom choose "Export", and save it somewhere where you can find it.
2. OPTIONAL: Copy all the contents of it, upload it to JsonFormatter, click "Copy to clipboard", go back to the .micfg file, delete everything in it and paste here what you just copied from JsonFormatter. This way it will be a lot more easy to read.
3. in the .micfg file search for the folder name which you want to unlock. WARNING: you should only search for only one folder in the folder tree of it, so for example in /data/asd/xda you should only search for data, asd, or xda. You can also search for the full path, but you need to put a "" before every "/", so the search should look like \/data\/asd\/xda
4. After that i'm not really sure what you need to check for, but you have 2 options:

Delete every JsonObject (these are starting with { and ending with } ) which has the path of your folder as the uri. This can be dangerous, because this way you can remove something what you shouldnt
Also check if the pid is 0. I'm not sure if this really means this is what you are searching for, but the lock has been disappeared after i deleted this JsonObject.

Some tips:

You don't need to delete MiXplorer's app data before importing the modified .micfg
If you can't import the file after editing, check if you have deleted all parts of the JsonObject. This happened to me: The object what i needed to delete was the last in the "uris" JsonArray, and i forgot to delete the "," before it. First when i failed to import it i thought i shouldn't delete this object, but a bit later I realized that's not the case, and only that comma caused MiXplorer to fail in importing the modified .micfg
You should also make a backup .micfg file before messing with them, and if you screw up something, you can import this to restore everything

Message to the dev: sorry for breaking the lock feature with this guide, but i thought i should share what i did because the JsonObject which stored the lock had no "secret", and I think there was a bug in which the unlock code is simply disappeared in the app, and therefore there would be no way to unlock that folder again.


----------



## jcmm11 (Mar 4, 2018)

MPeti1 said:


> Hi!
> I forgot the pattern of one of my locked folders. I just wanted to empty it, because it got filled up with files i don't need (a script moves files here in certain cases). I finally succeeded to delete it with rm, but now if i create that folder again, MiX still asks for the passcode. What should i do to delete the passcode?

Click to collapse



Don't know if it'll work but you can try deleting the app's data.


----------



## MPeti1 (Mar 5, 2018)

jcmm11 said:


> Don't know if it'll work but you can try deleting the app's data.

Click to collapse



I know it would work, but i don't want to do it because i would lose the settings. Honestly i think i remember the passcode (it's the same as lockscreen..) it just doesn't work


----------



## Narashimman (Mar 5, 2018)

How to analyse storage using MiXplorer?
To find out which files are occupying the storage..


----------



## [] AL [] (Mar 5, 2018)

Narashimman said:


> How to analyse storage using MiXplorer?
> To find out which files are occupying the storage..

Click to collapse



No real way to analyse storage down to specific files, but one way that can be used for this is checking the "recursive" check box like on this pic to give you more details on folders content.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 5, 2018)

[] AL [] said:


> But the "fast" delete option appears when a folder is deleted; still not clear what it is exactly, but at least, that's what I could find...
> 
> Edit: isn't the "fast" folder delete function finally just the same as the old "batch" delete explained here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=65157347?

Click to collapse



I never use the trash feature so my knowledge of it has fallen out of date. When I have a chance I can review what's in the OPs here to see if it sounds right but it would be best if someone who fully understands it chimes in.



[] AL [] said:


> And what if someone deletes the custom (default really) recycling bookmark? How can we get it back without having to reset everything if ". recycle" shows folders and subfolders ? How to add a bookmark as: "content://mix/trash" without revert to default and lose all customs bookmarks?

Click to collapse



IIRC, resetting bookmarks should not be that destructive.   The new search bookmarks should be added, leaving the old ones in place, including built-in search bookmarks and your own bookmarks, thereby allowing you to reorganize things.




[] AL [] said:


> When using old and no longer valid bookmarks, we get a toast saying: "Not exists!" -  I believe that this is not proper English and should be changed to something in the likes of:
> - Does not exist;
> - Not found;
> - Invalid location/directory/address;
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree that "Not exists" (which also may appear in other instances such as when testing SD or OTG permissions) is not "proper" English but it has a technological purity so I never mentioned it. IMO any of your suggestions would suffice, although perhaps not "No such file or ditectory". But seriously, with the typo corrected that one would be my first choice.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 5, 2018)

*MiX Nugget - Merging Text (txt) files*

To merge multiple txt files into one file:

1. Create a new blank text file that will hold the merged contents.
2. Select the text files you want to merge.
3. Long-press and keep holding over the selection, then drag it over the new blank file you created.

MiX will display this screen, where you can choose a string to include between the content of each merged file.

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## HootanParsa (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi @IronTechmonkey,
If you start the FTP server from 3-dots menu, the start folder will be the root of the current partition. But if you start it from the tool bar (It's hidden by default. You can enable it from the Settings > Buttons > Tool bar), it will be the current folder in the current tab. And from the notification bar and home screen, will be the default path which is saved in the server settings.
Thank you so much for your collaboration.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 10, 2018)

HootanParsa said:


> Hi [MENTION=5119654]And from the notification bar and home screen, will be the default path which is saved in the server settings..

Click to collapse



Everything else was working as expected but this was taking me to /. I've retested and that is not occurring so maybe I had mis-configured something. Loving the text editor. Thanks for preserving red underline spell check.


----------



## hillz (Mar 11, 2018)

I just discovered this App, thank you very much I can finally move away from that bloatware ES File Explorer


----------



## pedro1977 (Mar 16, 2018)

When playing a video and setting the player as your internal ones it asks for access but nothing happens after selecting allow. Seems to only occur when accessing files on sdcard1.

Resolved, you have to copy a file to SD then select allow for it to be permanent.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 18, 2018)

pedro1977 said:


> When playing a video and setting the player as your internal ones it asks for access but nothing happens after selecting allow. Seems to only occur when accessing files on sdcard1.
> 
> Resolved, you have to copy a file to SD then select allow for it to be permanent.

Click to collapse



Glad you figured it out. You can also do that do upon installation of MiXplorer as described in the Installation section of post 1 in this thread:

_- Navigate to external SD and create a new folder. After you select OK to create the folder there should a prompt "Attention Please select Ext SD... to gain permissions". _


----------



## pedro1977 (Mar 18, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Glad you figured it out. You can also do that do upon installation of MiXplorer as described in the Installation section of post 1 in this thread:
> 
> - Navigate to external SD and create a new folder. After you select OK to create the folder there should a prompt "Attention Please select Ext SD... to gain permissions".

Click to collapse



Thanks, I've noticed when playing a webm file from the player on repeat it sticks at the end for several minutes before repeating, the in built player is minimised during this playback.  Maybe a bug.


----------



## jcmm11 (Mar 18, 2018)

Which attribute controls the background color for the toasts? (ex when you're matching hashes)
TIA


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 18, 2018)

pedro1977 said:


> Thanks, I've noticed when playing a webm file from the player on repeat it sticks at the end for several minutes before repeating, the in built player is minimised during this playback.  Maybe a bug.

Click to collapse



Although I sometimes work with webm video files I use other players for them and could not say what the expected behaviour is in MiX. If you think it's a bug then you could capture a log using MiXploreer's native logging feature and share the log in the main thread.


----------



## [] AL [] (Mar 18, 2018)

jcmm11 said:


> Which attribute controls the background color for the toasts? (ex when you're matching hashes)
> TIA

Click to collapse



TINT_SCROLL_THUMBS

but be aware that this currently also governs the scroll handle tint/transparency level...

see first pic here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=75662354

the scroll handle is the vertical line on the right side


----------



## RSDamasceno (Mar 23, 2018)

jcmm11 said:


> Which attribute controls the background color for the toasts? (ex when you're matching hashes)
> TIA

Click to collapse



Can anyone tell me if it is possible to completely remove the toast customization (color and position on the screen)? I particularly prefer the Android standard. It gives me the feeling of a more cohesive system. It's no big deal after all, but it's easy to ask.


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 24, 2018)

RSDamasceno said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to completely remove the toast customization (color and position on the screen)? I particularly prefer the Android standard. It gives me the feeling of a more cohesive system. It's no big deal after all, but it's easy to ask.

Click to collapse



Settings ->more settings -> show toast

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## steveallen (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi all, 
First, big thanks and congratulations to Hootan Parsa for Mixplorer ... GREAT JOB !   Reguarding file encryption... ( I was googling but looks like nobody did ask such question... also I am new here... so I said why not ask...)

I am using text file to store some pass and other private data...  so I usually like to protect the file... 
While using Mixplorer, I tried the encrypt feature, all works ok.  But I was wondering if there is any shortcut to do this ( after having file encrypted...):

Clic on the file encrypted, add manually password , open as mix text file  ... do my job.... and just close the file again ( w/ or w/o saving...) 

So, in short, just a kind of feature to make it easy to look inside, and/or add and close it again.  ... on the version I have... when I say "open" with Mix text file... I just get the "trashy encryption codes..." ...it does not recognise that file is encrypted... so does not ask for password...   ( but I know the derypt function works, I did it... I just feel it would be nice to have such short cut to easly do the job...)

If it does not exist/works... maybe something to add to the "todo " future improvement ?

Also, if someone can advise me another good "file locker encryption " ( open source if possible... or trusted source...)   ... to do the job as explained above ?  thanks in advance.

Nice day to all of you !

Steve / France  ... ( so, my english not perfect ...)


----------



## Mariner55 (Mar 26, 2018)

steveallen said:


> Hi all,
> First, big thanks and congratulations to Hootan Parsa for Mixplorer ... GREAT JOB ! Reguarding file encryption... ( I was googling but looks like nobody did ask such question... also I am new here... so I said why not ask...)
> 
> I am using text file to store some pass and other private data... so I usually like to protect the file...
> ...

Click to collapse



There might be an easyer way: create an encfs-folder with MiXplorer and put your file in there. By that encryption will be transparent and you can just use your file.


----------



## RSDamasceno (Mar 26, 2018)

Wolfcity said:


> Settings ->more settings -> show toast

Click to collapse



Thank you, but I asked about the customization only. I do not want turn off the toast. 
Between off and not able to disable the customization prefer stick with the toast colorful.


----------



## steveallen (Mar 31, 2018)

Mariner55 said:


> There might be an easyer way: create an encfs-folder with MiXplorer and put your file in there. By that encryption will be transparent and you can just use your file.

Click to collapse



Yes, good idea,  I will do this . Thanks.


----------



## simonbellu (Apr 4, 2018)

About the backup feature in Mix:

The default key to decrypt the archive created after backup with extension .mib is "mip" 

See Hootan post in mix developer thread

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=71255539


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 4, 2018)

simonbellu said:


> About the backup feature in Mix:
> 
> The default key to decrypt the archive created after backup with extension .mib is "mip"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for taking the time to add this here (where it will be easier to track). Now, I just have to find a place for it in the FAQ - maybe a new app management section. Thanks again.


----------



## MPeti1 (Apr 10, 2018)

*Found solution!*

HootanParsa please take a look at it, because it has a bug report in the end.



MPeti1 said:


> Hi!
> I forgot the pattern of one of my locked folders. I just wanted to empty it, because it got filled up with files i don't need (a script moves files here in certain cases). I finally succeeded to delete it with rm, but now if i create that folder again, MiX still asks for the passcode. What should i do to delete the passcode?
> 
> EDIT: I've found a solution! Here is a step by step guide to unlock your locked folder(s) without the password.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 10, 2018)

MPeti1 said:


> HootanParsa please take a look at it, because it has a bug report in the end.

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing this. As to the bug part, could you please post that in the main thread (as suggested in the OPs of this thread)? In addition to that being the proper place to report such an issues, also there it will be seen by more people who might have helpful input.  Please be advised that HP seems to be away at present (and is sometimes away for a few weeks or more) but upon return does check all posts in dev thread. I would also suggest "mentioning" HootanParsa in the new post and giving the new post a title that hints about it's content. eg "Issue with locked folders" or something else that you feel would be an appropriate title. Including a log can never hurt. Thanks again.


----------



## MPeti1 (Apr 10, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Thanks for sharing this. As to the bug part, could you please post that in the main thread (as suggested in the OPs of this thread)? In addition to that being the proper place to report such an issues, also there it will be seen by more people who might have helpful input.  Please be advised that HP seems to be away at present (and is sometimes away for a few weeks or more) but upon return does check all posts in dev thread. I would also suggest "mentioning" HootanParsa in the new post and giving the new post a title that hints about it's content. eg "Issue with locked folders" or something else that you feel would be an appropriate title. Including a log can never hurt. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I've posted it. I don't have the logs since i needed to reboot my phone, and I don't know if I could reproduce the bug.


----------



## sachin karinki (Apr 11, 2018)

Please add SD Card Analyst feature. That feature is very helpful...


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 12, 2018)

Eleo said:


> I am pretty sure that was not what meant by Bajanman. He clearly stated that "any user having bugs, please post in this thread":
> 
> He also did not say that question-answer parts are clogging thread. NO! That is the only reason there is a XDA THREAD for MiX. Otherwise *there is no use for this thread, and it should be frozen until HP comes along*... which is, as you also agree, "dull" at best
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I echoed and expanded upon what Bajanman said to include a reminder about the distinction between Dev and Q&A/General, and how that distinction is particularly helpful at this moment with many posts accumulating for our host to read upon their return. 

My comments spoke only to the distinction between Dev and Q&A/General, and how at this time, it is even more helpful than usual to HootanParsa for us to direct FAQ stuff and general discussion to the FAQ thread. 

I did not speak at all to the part about answering every post or the trolls, and none of what I said was directed at you, nor did I think or say that the previous comments were directed at you (but you are reacting as if you think these things are so).

The only reason I posted at all was because the post I was replying to exposed a limitation of the FAQ that I felt had to be spoken to, otherwise I'd have not posted at all. 

Now, can we get back to breaking the auto-tagger some more or something like that?


----------



## Eleo (Apr 12, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I echoed and expanded upon what Bajanman said to include a reminder about the distinction between Dev and Q&A/General, and how that distinction is particularly helpful at this moment with many posts accumulating for our host to read upon their return.
> 
> My comments spoke only to the distinction between Dev and Q&A/General, and how at this time, it is even more helpful than usual to HootanParsa for us to direct FAQ stuff and general discussion to the FAQ thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does HP check this thread? I havent seen him around. That is why I still disagree with your statement:


> ...it is even more helpful than usual to HootanParsa for us to direct FAQ stuff and general discussion to the FAQ thread

Click to collapse



I still think that development questions should continue to stay in development thread so that HP can see when he visits again (I have a suggestion towards end of this post)

For me, F.A.Q. post should contain 
1. What you already have in first page (i.e. F.A.Q., obviously)
2. Suggestions about how to improve OP of F.A.Q. by other users.

Anything about questions about MiX by users should go from this framework (again, it SHOULD, but I know it mostly does NOT):
I. Searched in Development thread for the question keywords
II. Read in F.A.Q. first page
III. Searched in F.A.Q. (optional) (in case there is any answer already pesent in F.A.Q. thread by users but still notimplemented into first page of F.A.Q.)
IV. If not found, asked in (still) development thread.

I know that users mostly do not visit this thread, but instead post in development thread first time they have any question in mind. And we (and I mean, I) still answer them in development thread. The reason is, you cant continuously ask users to go to F.A.Q. thread (I know it from personal experience, even if your F.A.Q. is on same thread as development, and second post in OP, users keep on neglecting it) and it is sometimes easier (and handy) to post answer directly into Development thread. When this helps? This helps for users who actually search in development thead (step I. above) and find direct answer (yes, there are less users who search, but it is even lesser who go to dedicated F.A.Q. thread).

And I dont mean to say that F.A.Q. thread is not that important and questions should be answered on Development thread instead. No. I say F.A.Q. thread's main topic should be to find "frequent questions" and provide answer to them. Any improvement and suggestion for F.A.Q., should be discussed in F.A.Q. But development-wise, as I keep returning to same place, discussions should stay in Development thread.

BUT
You can make a good gesture for HP, if you could collect links to all posts that HP should check (since his answer to last post), in one post. So that when HP will come back, instead of going through all those pages of discussion, ordinary questions, trolls and etc, he would check only links on your post (it would be even more helpful if you could sort report posts with "what they are reported about".
For example:


> 1. MiX Tagger reports:
> 1.1. By Bajanman (link1)
> 1.2. By user2 (link2)​2. MiX PDF reports:
> 2.1. By user3
> ...

Click to collapse



This is my personal opinion. I cant force/oblige users/devs/contributors for anything. I am only a MiX user, not dev/contributor/translator.

Thanks for reading. Please continue discussions.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 12, 2018)

Eleo said:


> ...

Click to collapse



I did not suggest anything different from what is widely expected in the MiX dev threads or in other dev threads. 

You are making an argument  against widely accepted standards regarding the distinction between dev and Q&A, and you are showing no respect for the fact that; by following said widely accepted standard we make it easier for Hootan or any developer who has been away.

The fact that people don't use FAQs and Q&A enough for your liking is not a reason to stop suggesting using them - that is a reason to more frequently suggest using them... If people get directed there and get answers there then they will continue go there...but you would undermine that attempt rather than support it. After that, your suggestion that I should be the one to go clean up the mess made by people who clog the dev thread with Q&A for things already answered here (or anything else) is quite offensive.

Please keep in mind that this thread exists specifically to create exactly that aforementioned standard distinction between dev and Q&A, and that this was done with HP's full knowledge and permission. 

Just like not going to an app thread and saying you don't like the app - don't come here and say you don’t like FAQs or wont encourage people to use this one, and then ask me to do more work because people don’t use it enough.

It would be best if this discussion did not continue one word further.

[EDIT]



Eleo said:


> Ok. I see you misunderstood me. I wish I didnt even suggest anything. No worries. Good luck.

Click to collapse



I did not misunderstand you, nor will I will silently accept that sort of blame shifting.  A differing opinion does not a lack of understanding make.


----------



## Eleo (Apr 12, 2018)

Ok. I see you misunderstood me. I wish I didnt even suggest anything. No worries. Good luck.


----------



## CodeSharpMarvin (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm not sure if it's the right place for feature requsts, but I would like to suggest making a toggle to disable reordering of bookmarks. It often happens that I tap too far on the left while scrolling and it would be really great if I could just keep them in the order they are, it's not like I am moving them around often anyways.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 12, 2018)

sachin karinki said:


> Please add SD Card Analyst feature. That feature is very helpful...

Click to collapse



This has been requested recently by a few people in the main thread. If you are curious about those discussions you should be able to find them by searching both threads for "analyzer" or "scanner" (or "SDmaid" which is an app that is used as an comparison) 

At one time there was a basic drive/free space scanner but IIRC it was abandoned when Android M was released because it no longer worked properly across different ROMS.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 12, 2018)

CodeSharpMarvin said:


> I'm not sure if it's the right place for feature requsts, but I would like to suggest making a toggle to disable reordering of bookmarks. It often happens that I tap too far on the left while scrolling and it would be really great if I could just keep them in the order they are, it's not like I am moving them around often anyways.

Click to collapse



Always OK to start here but that could go in the main thread. (FYI the MiX main thread, as a reflection of it's host is fairly accommodating of non-dev stuff  but it still lightens the load to keep Q&A separate).

That being said, someone else may have recently suggested this, and it may have been suggested in the past. If that was not you then you could see if you can find that post and reply to it with a +1.


----------



## Chirituri (Apr 13, 2018)

Is there anywhere I can read about how to get mixplorer to connect to windows shares again? Mine doesn't connect anymore and I've tried re-adding smb1, then removing it when that failed, and ive checked to see if smb2/3 is enabled, and it is, but mixplorer simply says 'please check the connection'.


----------



## jcmm11 (Apr 13, 2018)

Chirituri said:


> Is there anywhere I can read about how to get mixplorer to connect to windows shares again? Mine doesn't connect anymore and I've tried re-adding smb1, then removing it when that failed, and ive checked to see if smb2/3 is enabled, and it is, but mixplorer simply says 'please check the connection'.

Click to collapse



The other thing to check is the kernel you're running. It needs to have smb2 support turned on via a compile config option.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 15, 2018)

*MiXplorer's Undo Feature*

*MiXplorer's Undo Feature and Recycle Bin*

- *.recycle folders: *
When the Undo feature is enabled. There will be separate .recycle folders each for Internal SD and External SD to receive the items deleted in each drive respectively (not sure about root). These folders may not exist after all recycle items have been cleared or if the feature was just enabled, but they will reappear on a drive for which a file operation or deletion has been tracked by the Undo feature. In these .recycle folders you may be able to review the raw material deleted from that drive and then delete that material permanently from .recycle, but the file names will not be obvious and there may be other material that is part of MiXplorer's indexing of the material. Note that the .recycle folders are hidden and that, if they exist they will only be visible when "Show Hidden" is enabled.

[EDIT] Thanks @jcmm11 for confirming function on Root (in next post): "Root gets it's own .recycle folder. It holds items for /, /system, and /data (other than internal storage). Located at /.recycle"  

- *Recycle Bin bookmark.*
The items seen in the "Recycle Bin" bookmark are items that were deleted from either Internal or External SD, or root, all visible in this one folder, listed by actual file name with no other indexing files visible. AFAIK this is just the items we've deleted and does not include the items that were indexed by Undo during other file operations (eg file moves).  Selected items in the Recycle Bin can be Restored or Deleted. 

- *Undo feature (menu > undo): *
The Undo feature is accessible via Menu > Undo regardless of current location of active tab. Undo allows you to 1) restore individual items (tap), or 2) view the details of the item (long press), or 3) to Remove All (empty recycle bin). Note that the long press option shows the details of the indexed item in its corresponding .recycle folder as well as the original file name and path. As with the Recycle Bin bookmark, this function applies to items in all locations tracked by the Undo feature but in this case also includes the by products of other file operations (such as moves).

If you intend to continue using the Undo feature but you want to clear the contents then: Menu > Undo > Remove All. You could then follow up by making sure that the .recycle folders are empty or not present.

If you want to stop using the Undo feature and want to clear its contents: Menu > Undo > Remove All  > disable undo in settings, then check to make sure .recycle folders are not present.

Disclaimer: I never use the Undo feature except for a brief time in preparation for this note. If you notice any errors or omission please post about them here.


----------



## jcmm11 (Apr 15, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> MiXplorer's Undo Feature and Recycle Bin
> 
> - .recycle folders:
> When the Undo feature is enabled. There will be separate .recycle folders each for Internal SD and External SD to receive the items deleted in each drive respectively (not sure about root).
> . . .

Click to collapse



Root gets it's own .recycle folder. It holds items for /, /system, and /data (other than internal storage). Located at /.recycle (just tested).


----------



## ekeluo (Apr 19, 2018)

I really don't know how exactly to search for this, but here's the situation: I have two phones with MiXplorer installed on both. Is there a way to browse the contents of one phone from the other when connected to the same WiFi network?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 19, 2018)

ekeluo said:


> I really don't know how exactly to search for this, but here's the situation: I have two phones with MiXplorer installed on both. Is there a way to browse the contents of one phone from the other when connected to the same WiFi network?

Click to collapse



Several different ways to manage files across devices on the same Wifi network (or even hotspot network in some cases) are described in this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157350&postcount=4, and there is more information in a post linked at the bottom of that one. 

FTP is the most robust method, and I'd recommend trying this one first: 
On 1st device configure a MiX FTP server.
On 2nd device in MiX create a bookmark to access the FTP server that is running on the 1st device. The bookmark on the 2nd device is effectively an FTP client.
On 2nd device open that bookmark to access files that are on the 1st device.

HTTP is less robust but allows the files to be accessed via a web browser (no FTP client required).
On 1st device configure MiX HTTP server.
On 2nd use a web browser to access the address of the HTTP server that is running on the 1st device
In browser on 2nd device download (and  upload? I'm not sure if this part works) files.

TCP Server is a type of send-to feature which is further described here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75366970&postcount=421

You might be able to learn more, including stuff I've not yet discovered, by searching for FTP HTTP and TCP in the MiX threads.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 1, 2018)

*MiX Nugget - Find Duplicate Files*

"_Go to the folder you want to search for and then Long press the address bar and choose Duplicates from the popup menu. A list of duplicate files is showing and then clicking on one item it shows the duplicate files and paths. Click on the x icon to delete the file_."

Thanks @simonbellu for sharing this tip here:  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76379579&postcount=24666

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## ticotexas (May 2, 2018)

when you have a long list of files, is there a way to select one, then scroll down and select the last and have every file in between also selected? instead of selecting one at a time? i don't want to select all, but rather a range. or can you filter files based on age, like all the files modified today, then select just those?


----------



## Eleo (May 2, 2018)

ticotexas said:


> when you have a long list of files, is there a way to select one, then scroll down and select the last and have every file in between also selected? instead of selecting one at a time? i don't want to select all, but rather a range. or can you filter files based on age, like all the files modified today, then select just those?

Click to collapse



See attachments. Select two files. Tap on "items selected" text and tap on "between".

Could be added here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post65157347


----------



## nskdnnm (May 4, 2018)

If i may suggest a feature, it'd be good to have the double-tap to close the app directly from the tabs/folders that have been set as default, rather than having it to go up to its parent folder every time as it is now. Even better if there was a quit button in the bottom bar, maybe as option to enable it in Settings.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 4, 2018)

nskdnnm said:


> If i may suggest a feature, it'd be good to have the double-tap to close the app directly from the tabs/folders that have been set as default, rather than having it to go up to its parent folder every time as it is now. Even better if there was a quit button in the bottom bar, maybe as option to enable it in Settings.

Click to collapse



Long press back button. 

That should close MiX from wherever you are in the app without navigating any directory trees.


----------



## nskdnnm (May 4, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Long press back button.
> 
> That should close MiX from wherever you are in the app without navigating any directory trees.

Click to collapse



Awesome! Didn't know that, thanks mate!


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 5, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Long press back button.
> 
> That should close MiX from wherever you are in the app without navigating any directory trees.

Click to collapse



Thats what I personally use, when I am lazy, as I have set the log press on the back key to be the shortcut for "kill App". Out of interest, does MiX have another specific meaning / use for the log-press on the back key? The problem I have (self induced) is that I have also defined that a double-click on the back key sets the phone into "one handed mode", so I have to be careful with extra back key presses (and hence I often use log press to kill....)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 5, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> Thats what I personally use, when I am lazy, as I have set the log press on the back key to be the shortcut for "kill App". Out of interest, does MiX have another specific meaning / use for the log-press on the back key? The problem I have (self induced) is that I have also defined that a double-click on the back key sets the phone into "one handed mode", so I have to be careful with extra back key presses (and hence I often use log press to kill....)

Click to collapse



It's my understanding that long-press back button to exit app is a function of MiX (similar to other apps which may use either long-press back button or double-tap back button to exit app) and that may have been added to MiX to address complaints about how using the back button would otherwise navigate up the tree first.

To your points, in-app use of long-press or double-tap any navbar button can conflict with native or tweaked ROM settings for navbar but in your case it sounds like the in-app exit by long-press back and your custom setting may be doing the exact same thing.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 5, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> To your points, in-app use of long-press or double-tap any navbar button can conflict with native or tweaked ROM settings for navbar but in your case it sounds like the in-app exit by long-press back and your custom setting may be doing the exact same thing.

Click to collapse



I am using an RR ROM (they have the "SmartBar" settings as a feature) and I have explicitly set the long press action of the back button to a kill current app function. And that's exactly what it does, it does not "exit" the app, it kills the app. The double press (again using the "SmartBar") has been set to the single handed mode. These settings appear to override any in-app setting(s); which makes them work consistently across all apps. There is no conflict, the ROM settings override any in-app functionality.


----------



## Chirituri (May 12, 2018)

jcmm11 said:


> The other thing to check is the kernel you're running. It needs to have smb2 support turned on via a compile config option.

Click to collapse



Is there any way to check this on a rooted-but-stock-rom Pixel? And if it isn't enabled... what would be the next step, as compiling my own kernel isn't the worst thing in the world but I doubt i'd find many guides to help there.


----------



## jcmm11 (May 12, 2018)

Chirituri said:


> Is there any way to check this on a rooted-but-stock-rom Pixel? And if it isn't enabled... what would be the next step, as compiling my own kernel isn't the worst thing in the world but I doubt i'd find many guides to help there.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure. See if /proc/config.gz exists. If it does it contains the gzipped kernel configuration file. You can open that up to see if CONFIG_CIFS_SMB2 is set.
If that file doesn't exist (a config option needs to be set to generate it) then I don't know how to obtain the needed info. I suspect most custom kernels will have the option set, but I don't know about stock.
You could probably check the kernel source. 

As far as compiling your own, I haven't compiled Android kernels but there are some guides available on XDA. For example
https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...erence-how-to-compile-android-kernel-t3627297

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/ultimate-guide-compile-android-kernel-t2871276

Just search on 'compile kernel'

You could also just run an appropriate custom kernel.


----------



## HopelesRomantc91 (May 13, 2018)

I've tried to search and found nothing.  Is there a way to make a default download folder so that when I try to download something it will just go top that folder instead of all the extra steps of the "Copy To" function?


----------



## [] AL [] (May 13, 2018)

HopelesRomantc91 said:


> I've tried to search and found nothing.  Is there a way to make a default download folder so that when I try to download something it will just go top that folder instead of all the extra steps of the "Copy To" function?

Click to collapse



Every app has its specific download folder unless its settings let you choose your own; i.e. it's not dictated by MiX. So maybe I don't understand your question properly and/or a more precise description/example of which app cause you problems (extra steps) would help. 

In any case, many apps save stuff in the main Internal storage/Download folder and you can set a bookmark (or is their a default one anyway?) or even assign a default tab for it.


----------



## shaqman89 (May 13, 2018)

[] AL [] said:


> ...
> In any case, many apps save stuff in the main Internal storage/Download folder and you can set a bookmark (or is their a default one anyway?) or even assign a default tab for it.

Click to collapse



I believe he is talking about mix downloader, where every time you download a link, it is not automatically downloaded until you start the process by choosing the queue and pressing 'copy to' to start the download.



HopelesRomantc91 said:


> I've tried to search and found nothing.  Is there a way to make a default download folder so that when I try to download something it will just go top that folder instead of all the extra steps of the "Copy To" function?

Click to collapse



As far as I know, there isn't a way to set a default folder, but you could always choose not to use mixplorer as the downloader app when you need to use the defaults.
If you have set mix as default, you could reset the app association from something like settings-apps-[app name]-clear defaults.


----------



## HopelesRomantc91 (May 13, 2018)

shaqman89 said:


> I believe he is talking about mix downloader, where every time you download a link, it is not automatically downloaded until you start the process by choosing the queue and pressing 'copy to' to start the download.
> 
> Bingo.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 13, 2018)

HopelesRomantc91 said:


> ...So when in in Chrome and I clock to download a file, the options I get are MiX's "Copy To..." (which opens up MiX, then I have to click on the little menu and click the copy action) and Chrome.  If I click Chrome, it will just automatically download to my Downloads folder.  I wasn't an option to just click MiX when I'm prompted to download something, but not have to do the extra steps of the "Copy To..." action.

Click to collapse



AFAIK the association of 1) "_download_" with "_app-or service that runs the download_" comes before 2) "_MiX,  as designated download utility is asking where to save file_", and it seems like your are at item #2, ie, your downloaded has been associated with MiX. These things can occur with any web browsers (and the way Chrome manages notifications can makes things worse). You can try to reset your browser download defaults, which might be tricky because this involves MiX and web browsers as well as possible ROM specific components (download manager).  Try some combination of these actions (at your own risk  - backups assumed):

- Clear defaults (and cache and data) for "Download manager" (possibly other ROM specific services)
- Freeze/defrost existing browsers.
- Uninstall/reinstall existing browsers.
- Install an additional browser (one that you don't intend to use) just to force the default download prompt, then uninstall it.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 14, 2018)

HopelesRomantc91 said:


> I've tried to search and found nothing.  Is there a way to make a default download folder so that when I try to download something it will just go top that folder instead of all the extra steps of the "Copy To" function?

Click to collapse



Although a lot more tedious, but if you only have a few specific ones in mind, you could also set up specific symlinks on boot to all point to the same/one folder. Just an idea.


----------



## HopelesRomantc91 (May 14, 2018)

Let me try starting over.

When I download a file from the internet using MiX, it prompts me to select a folder, then click the clipboard icon, then click the item to copy it to the selected folder.  I want it to not so all that.  I just want it to download without having to select a folder, click the clipboard, and click the item.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 14, 2018)

HopelesRomantc91 said:


> Let me try starting over.
> 
> When I download a file from the internet using MiX, it prompts me to select a folder, then click the clipboard icon, then click the item to copy it to the selected folder.  I want it to not so all that.  I just want it to download without having to select a folder, click the clipboard, and click the item.

Click to collapse



No need to start over. The people replying to you seem to understand this but you may not be understanding the intended purpose of the tools at your disposal, so some clarification: 

The fact that the MiX copy-to feature offers a manual way to select a destination and save a file is not a problem - that is specifically the reason that feature exists! 

If you don't want to use that feature then don't set it as your default download option. Rather, use your device's native downloader or the downloader included with your browser to download directly to the /<internal SD>/download location as described here. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76507485&postcount=529.

I suppose this could be turned into a feature request:  eg Have MiX remember the last folder to which it downloaded an item then skip the prompt to select location and save file but there are downsides to doing that among which are:

1) Defeats intended purpose of MiX download/copy-to which is to manually select location, 
2) The MiX download/copy-to feature can intercept download intents from many apps and could leave users with downloads going to non standard locations without their knowing about it. 

If you want to ask HP to add this as a feature then do so in the main thread and be prepared for the ensuing conversation, otherwise switch to different downloader as previously described. FWIW, I like this as a feature request but not enough to think it worth the risk.


----------



## Eleo (May 14, 2018)

@IronTechmonkey
I believe the user can evade "selecting folder" option and make MiX's "copy-to" feature go *always* to "downloads" folder *ONLY IF* the user makes "downloads" folder as the first of the "saved tabs". I know that when you choose "copy to" feature, it opens MiX app as a new window (even if it was opened before and not closed). So if the "downloads" folder is made as first (or only) saved tab (which also means MiX app will open downloads folder everytime you open it), then the user can get directly to downloads folder whenever he choses copy-to. As a workaround for having access to other folders too (i.e. external sdcard or internal storage), two more windows can be saved with downloads folder.
Just my 2 cents...

@HopelesRomantc91
There is NO way to make "copy-to" feature to "automatically download" without MiX window openning and user clicking on clipboard icon. It defeats the "copy-to" feature. You are requesting an extra different action.



shaqman89 said:


> As far as I know, there isn't a way to set a default folder...

Click to collapse



You can choose a saved folder so that MiX will always open with that folder. If the user is ok with it he can make downloads as one of the (or the only) saved tab(s).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 14, 2018)

Eleo said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> I believe the user can evade "selecting folder" option and make MiX's "copy-to" feature go always to "downloads" folder ONLY IF the user makes "downloads" folder as the first of the "saved tabs". I know that when you choose "copy to" feature, it opens MiX app as a new window (even if it was opened before and not closed). So if the "downloads" folder is made as first (or only) saved tab (which also means MiX app will open downloads folder everytime you open it), then the user can get directly to downloads folder whenever he choses copy-to. As a workaround for having access to other folders too (i.e. external sdcard or internal storage), two more windows can be saved with downloads folder.
> Just my 2 cents...

Click to collapse



Although that does save one or two taps it does not serve the requested purpose of not having to interact at all after selecting file to be downloaded.



Eleo said:


> There is NO way to make "copy-to" feature to "automatically download" without MiX window openning and user clicking on clipboard icon. It defeats the "copy-to" feature. You are requesting an extra different action.

Click to collapse



Exactly as described above, where it also became a possible feature request.


----------



## [] AL [] (May 14, 2018)

I had no way to trigger the 'Copy to' from my two browsers (and I didn't want to reset them),  but I've tried the Copy to function from just files I had and the first time, it opened the target folder selection at the Internal storage.  But when I selected and copied it (pasted really) to my "Download" folder, the next time I did it, it started from that last location. So it seems like it could work (remember the last location) from a browser also...

I tend to agree that having to press the clipboard icon and "Copy"  seems not needed an unnecessary steps as just selecting the target and "OK" could trgger the action and avoid us to stretch the thumb all the way up.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 14, 2018)

[] AL [] said:


> I had no way to trigger the 'Copy to' from my two browsers (and I didn't want to reset them),  but I've tried the Copy to function from just files I had and the first time, it opened the target folder selection at the Internal storage.  But when I selected and copied it (pasted really) to my "Download" folder, the next time I did it, it started from that last location. So it seems like it could work (remember the last location) from a browser also...

Click to collapse



For web downloads MiX Copy-to/Save-as behaves differently than for in-app copy-to, specifically with Copy-to/Save-as using the system default download directory for web downloads (which might not have been flushed out by your test which was all in download). 

When I invoke Copy-to/Save-as feature from a web browser (Naked Browser Pro) by selecting the download link for the latest version of MiX in post 2 of the main thread; MiX Copy-to/Save-as is directed to /storage/emulated/0/download/ even though that is not one of the default tabs and even though the previous download by same method was saved elsewhere.

- Tap link in web browser.
- Select MiX Copy-to/Save-as.
-  /storage/emulated/0/download/ is offered as save location.
- Select different save location, then save file (multiple passes of this test saving file to different drives and directories).
Repeat
- Tap link in web browser.
- Select MiX Copy-to/Save-as
-  /storage/emulated/0/download/ is offered as save location every time.

It seems that HP is ahead of us regarding the issue of unattended downloads to non-standard locations (a concern I mentioned a few posts ago) and has made sure that those things end up in the default download folder. I'm opposed to allowing users to change the location for unattended downloads. IMO the only way a user should end up with downloads in non standard location should require a manual choice at each download. This is what we have now but to your point, perhaps it could be made prompt-less (after selecting  MiX Copy-to/Save) but in that case only to the default download location.


----------



## Senliast (May 15, 2018)

*Feature suggestion*

Hey, it would be nice to be able to lock app/network locations not only with password, but with fingerprint too. Please add fingerprint support.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 15, 2018)

Senliast said:


> Hey, it would be nice to be able to lock app/network locations not only with password, but with fingerprint too. Please add fingerprint support.

Click to collapse



You're not alone in wanting and suggesting this, as others have done so in the main thread.  HootanParsa has thanked some of the requests in the past which is an indication that the request has been heard, but it could not hurt to know more users would like it. I would suggest posting this same request in the main MiX thread (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691) after searching that thread for "fingerprint" to see what others have said.


----------



## NFCnaveen (May 19, 2018)

Could you please add the NTFS support to read hard drives connected by OTG.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 19, 2018)

NFCnaveen said:


> Could you please add the NTFS support to read hard drives connected by OTG.

Click to collapse



If the device can do this then MiXplorer should be able to do this. Please read recent pages in main thread and search that thread for NTFS. There have been recent conversations about this which you might find informative, and there may (or may not) be things you can do outside of MiX to get this done. Also, since this compatibility stems from the device itself, sharing those details in the main thread might be helpful.


----------



## NFCnaveen (May 19, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If the device can do this then MiXplorer should be able to do this. Please read recent pages in main thread and search that thread for NTFS. There have been recent conversations about this which you might find informative, and there may (or may not) be things you can do outside of MiX to get this done. Also, since this compatibility stems from the device itself, sharing those details in the main thread might be helpful.

Click to collapse



My device is able to read/write hard drives upto 2TB with other  file browser but I want Mixplorer should be able to do this also


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 19, 2018)

NFCnaveen said:


> My device is able to read/write hard drives upto 2TB with other  file browser but I want Mixplorer should be able to do this also

Click to collapse



Interesting. Those details make it even more potentially valuable for you to check the main thread and post there because maybe there is something that could be done about it in MiX, or maybe there is some additional factor such as other partitions on the drive. In the posts in that thread, if you search for "NTFS" you'll even see a picture of my OTG setup for for accessing such drives. 

It might also be worth treating this like a bug report and providing full device details and logs as described in this Troubleshooting and Bug reporting guide for MiX: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157367&postcount=7.


----------



## marciozomb13 (May 20, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Interesting. Those details make it even more potentially valuable for you to check the main thread and post there because maybe there is something that could be done about it in MiX, or maybe there is some additional factor such as other partitions on the drive. In the posts in that thread, if you search for "NTFS" you'll even see a picture of my OTG setup for for accessing such drives.
> 
> It might also be worth treating this like a bug report and providing full device details and logs as described in this Troubleshooting and Bug reporting guide for MiX: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157367&postcount=7.

Click to collapse



It looks like X-plore app added this support through a "partnership" with Paragon. Don't know how they did it.


----------



## jcmm11 (May 20, 2018)

marciozomb13 said:


> It looks like X-plore app added this support through a "partnership" with Paragon. Don't know how they did it.

Click to collapse



I don't know if it's an official partnership or not. I do know that Paragon offers a free download for a plug-in for Total Commander.
It's possible that x-plore took the plug-in and figured out how to make it work on their app. It's also possible that they just asked Paragon and they said yes. I haven't read the license so don't know what restrictions are or are not in place.


----------



## strifej (May 20, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If the device can do this then MiXplorer should be able to do this. Please read recent pages in main thread and search that thread for NTFS. There have been recent conversations about this which you might find informative, and there may (or may not) be things you can do outside of MiX to get this done. Also, since this compatibility stems from the device itself, sharing those details in the main thread might be helpful.

Click to collapse



Ah, so if the device (Kindle HD 10) can't read NTFS, mix with the custom otg drivers still can't? I get an unsupported partition type when I try to put in a NTFS usb drive.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 20, 2018)

strifej said:


> Ah, so if the device (Kindle HD 10) can't read NTFS, mix with the custom otg drivers still can't? I get an unsupported partition type when I try to put in a NTFS usb drive.

Click to collapse



Yes, both are somewhat dependant on device specifications and Custom OTG Driver has to do with merely reading OTG drives (and is not always necessary) while the NTFS capability has to do with the Kernel. You can find posts from members who know more about this than I by searching the main MiX thread for NTFS (and maybe this thread as well).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 25, 2018)

NOTE: FYI: The skins multi language component list has been closed because it was not used at all in the course of several months and an idle resource is a vulnerable resource. If there are any questions about it or if anyone else would like to manage it in a different location, please post in this thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 26, 2018)

*New Theme engine.*

As mentioned in recent changelogs and discussions in the primary MiX development thread; There is a new themes engine. As of this writing: 

- Themes have been removed from in-app settings.
- Themes can be changed by importing .mit files.
- Before installing a theme, revert to default skin (you may be able to do this after installing a theme as well).
- To reset default theme: Settings > More Settings > Reset > Theme.
- Nota bene: The theme is not saved with MiX settings (for good reason) so if you are going to play with themes make sure you back up the MiXplorer app, not just a settings export but a whole app with a backup utility such as TiBU. 

Thanks @simonbellu for making a temporary stock theme (link removed) and reminding about the new setting: To reset default theme: Settings > More Settings > Reset > Theme.

Thanks @TerrorFlatRider, who has convert their themes to the new format, described and linked here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76629619&postcount=25053

[EDIT] Correction:  To reset default theme: Settings > More Settings > Reset > Theme.


----------



## simonbellu (May 26, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> As mentioned in recent changelogs and discussions in the primary MiX development thread; There is a new themes engine. As of this writing:
> 
> - Themes have been removed from in-app settings.
> - Themes can be changed by importing .mit files.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your mention. I think you have missed Hootan's answer to my post for reverting the default Theme. So please edit your post adding this according to Hootan's answer:
Now to reset a custom theme to default theme you can go in Settings > More Settings > Reset > Theme.

My default Theme is not needed anymore 
Thank you

EDIT: It was a workaround I made before Hootan instructions. I was not aware of the new reset option also for the Theme


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 26, 2018)

simonbellu said:


> Thank you for your mention. I think you have missed Hootan's answer to my post for reverting the default Theme. So please edit your post adding this according to Hootan's answer:
> Now to reset a custom theme to default theme you can go in Settings > More Settings > Reset > Theme.
> 
> My default Theme is not needed anymore
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Done. I did miss that (and forgot to include a disclaimer about the fact that default method might change, as I had intended). Thank.


----------



## Booyaah82 (Jun 1, 2018)

Sometimes I browse my pictures using MiXplorer but when I open it with Samsung Gallery I don't get the photo editing options, like it is read only.  Where if I open the picture from Gallery directly I get the editing options.  Any way to modify this?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 1, 2018)

Booyaah82 said:


> Sometimes I browse my pictures using MiXplorer but when I open it with Samsung Gallery I don't get the photo editing options, like it is read only. Where if I open the picture from Gallery directly I get the editing options. Any way to modify this?

Click to collapse



This may be a matter of the method of opening the file to Gallery. Are you using "Edit" or "Open With"?

On my Moto G (2013) running LOS 14.1 (Android N 7.1.2). "Edit" works while while "Open With" does not. In more detail: 

Opening image directly in Gallery = Edit controls not active but can be opened via pencil icon.

Opening image from MiX via Menu > Open with > Gallery = no edit controls and no or edit controls button (pencil icon). This may be the reason for the "Edit" option in MiX.

Opening image from MiX via Menu > Edit > Gallery = Edit controls are visible  with no need to open via pencil icon. Opening an image via edit from the app QuickPic does the same thing and this may be why the MiX "Edit" option exists. If that does not work for you then it might be time for more details and a log.


----------



## Booyaah82 (Jun 1, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> This may be a matter of the method of opening the file to Gallery. Are you using "Edit" or "Open With"?

Click to collapse



I was using Open With.  Changing to Edit does give me 'some' editing options, but it's not giving me the freehand draw tools.  

Okay I think its using Google Photos as the default editor and not Samsung Gallery.  Is there a way to switch which app is opened when using the edit option?  Gallery is already set as the default app it looks like.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 2, 2018)

Booyaah82 said:


> I was using Open With.  Changing to Edit does give me 'some' editing options, but it's not giving me the freehand draw tools.  Okay I think its using Google Photos as the default editor and not Samsung Gallery.  Is there a way to switch which app is opened when using the edit option?

Click to collapse



Freehand draw tools in the native gallery? Nice! LOL, the native gallery in LOS 14.1 on my device does not seem to have those at all, just color treatments, frames, crop/straighten/rotate, exposure etc, and stamps. Therein may lie a clue to the reason why you don't see them. Maybe there are other options of which I'm unaware or maybe a tweak is needed in MiX. This might be worth mentioning in the main MiX thread. I'll stay tuned, and if it ends up just being a usage question I'll update the OPs here or add a post.


----------



## Booyaah82 (Jun 2, 2018)

Sample


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 2, 2018)

Booyaah82 said:


> Sample

Click to collapse



Showoff! :silly:

I use GIMP on a linux computer whenever I can, and Photo Editor on Android in the few cases when freehand tools are needed there there.

The solution could be a simple action for you to take or a bug fix for the developer. Definitely worth mentioning in main thread, where there must be other Samsung users.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Booyaah82 said:


> Sometimes I browse my pictures using MiXplorer but when I open it with Samsung Gallery I don't get the photo editing options, like it is read only.  Where if I open the picture from Gallery directly I get the editing options.  Any way to modify this?

Click to collapse



Compare the actual file locations between the read-only case and the read-write case. They may be opening the same file along a different mount path, one of which is rw and the other ro. Just a thought.


----------



## 6r4f (Jun 3, 2018)

Great work.

Got a question I can not find an answer for. I use Via Browser as my main Browser. If I try to download certain files (like latest Mix Explorer zip) the browser is asking me if I would like to download the file. Nothing unusual so far. But if I hit OK the file download does not start but instead the file. I want to download get in the MiX queue. Is there a way to turn this behavior off? I do not want to grant MiX internet permissions unless necessary. I always can deactivate MiX and than download the file via "Via Browser" but that's a bit annoying.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 3, 2018)

6r4f said:


> Great work.
> 
> Got a question I can not find an answer for. I use Via Browser as my main Browser. If I try to download certain files (like latest Mix Explorer zip) the browser is asking me if I would like to download the file. Nothing unusual so far. But if I hit OK the file download does not start but instead the file. I want to download get in the MiX queue. Is there a way to turn this behavior off? I do not want to grant MiX internet permissions unless necessary. I always can deactivate MiX and than download the file via "Via Browser" but that's a bit annoying.

Click to collapse



All the real work is done by HootanParsa. 

MiXplorer has a feature called Save As Copy To, which acts like a browser download option but usually offers a prompt first and can be set to remember. It sounds like it may have been set to remember. There is a way to reset it but I forgot how. I'm not in position now but will do some digging in a few hours. Meanwhile, you might be able to find the answer in the threads (not the easiest of searches) if no one else posts an answer.


----------



## 6r4f (Jun 3, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> All the real work is done by HootanParsa.
> 
> MiXplorer has a feature called Save As Copy To, which acts like a browser download option but usually offers a prompt first and can be set to remember. It sounds like it may have been set to remember. There is a way to reset it but I forgot how. I'm not in position now but will do some digging in a few hours. Meanwhile, you might be able to find the answer in the threads (not the easiest of searches) if no one else posts an answer.

Click to collapse



But you deserve a thanks for maintaining the FAQ as well. 

Thank you for your time and effort. I agree with you about the search. I already tried beforehand but I do not even know what words I am looking for to describe the function 

Anyhow what you said made my remember that once a while. I had two Camera Apps and if I used the quick start gesture it initially asked me which one I would like to set as default. After a while I tried to change back to the other. This could be done via the Phone-settings->Apps->MiX->open as default (translating into English). So if I open that I indeed find something like "open supported links" (again translating into English) but there is just a "*" which means pretty much everything. There is also another option which is probably that one we are looking for but changes show no effect. Also the reset to default option is greyed out...

Hope you find a solution. Because actually, besides this issue, Mix Explorer is freakin awesome.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 3, 2018)

6r4f said:


> But you deserve a thanks for maintaining the FAQ as well.

Click to collapse



Appreciated. TY.



6r4f said:


> Thank you for your time and effort. I agree with you about the search. I already tried beforehand but I do not even know what words I am looking for to describe the function
> 
> Anyhow what you said made my remember that once a while. I had two Camera Apps and if I used the quick start gesture it initially asked me which one I would like to set as default. After a while I tried to change back to the other. This could be done via the Phone-settings->Apps->MiX->open as default (translating into English). So if I open that I indeed find something like "open supported links" (again translating into English) but there is just a "*" which means pretty much everything. There is also another option which is probably that one we are looking for but changes show no effect. Also the reset to default option is greyed out...
> 
> Hope you find a solution. Because actually, besides this issue, Mix Explorer is freakin awesome.

Click to collapse



Could not find posts but you're already there. On my LOS 14.1 (N 7.1.2)  device this can be reset from the OS like so: 
- Close browsers and MiX (all apps in fact) & swipe them from recents. 
- Kill/force stop MiX.
- Settings > Apps > MiXplorer >  Open by Default > Clear Defaults.   

Although the risks are relatively low for this sort of thing it's wise to have a backup of the MiXplorer app and your MiXplorer settings.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 7, 2018)

*MiX Nugget - Default Date and Time Formats*

Exploring the date formatting: I could not find any single description of standards that cover all of these but found several hints along the way. The list below is based on an exploration of which values MiX accepts and observing what they do in (LOS 14.1/N 7.1.2 w/OS set to English, and MiX using no language pack). Some may have more functionality than described here, and at the bottom are some which do something but IDK what.

- To set default Date and Time formats: Settings > More settings > custom date time.
- The values listed below will populate the field with the described items.
- We have much flexibility as to the arrangement, spaces and a few other characters that can be uses as separators.

M = month; number without leading zero (to 1 or 2 plaaces contextually).
MM = month; number with leading zero (to 2 places).
MMM = month; text abbreviation.
MMMM = month; text full.
MMMMM = month; text initial.
d = day; without leading zero
dd = day; with leading zero
D = day of year
y (and Y?) = year, full.
yy (and YY) = year, last 2 digits

H = hour; from 24 hour clock, without leading zeros
HH = hour; from 24 hour clock, with leading zeros
h = hour; from 12 hour clock, without leading zeros
hh = hour; from 12 hour clock, with leading zeros
m = minute; number without leading zero.
mm = minute, number with leading zero.
s = second; number without leading zero.
ss = second, number with leading zero

a = AM/PM.

w = week of year.
E = weekday; text abbriviation.
EEEE = weekday; text full.
EEEEE = weekday; text initial.
z = time zone; text abreviation.
zzzz= time zone; text full.


G = AD (anno domini?).
W = ?
S = ?
K = ?
k = ?
F = ?
FF = ? Seems to be same as F but with leading zeros.

[EDIT] See next post for completed explanation and better references.


----------



## jcmm11 (Jun 8, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Exploring the date formatting: I could not find any single description of standards that cover all of these but found several hints along the way. The list below is based on an exploration of which values MiX accepts and observing what they do in (LOS 14.1/N 7.1.2 w/OS set to English, and MiX using no language pack). Some may have more functionality than described here, and at the bottom are some which do something but IDK what.
> 
> - To set default Date and Time formats: Settings > More settings > custom date time.
> - The values listed below will populate the field with the described items.
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you go. Android regex, formats, etc are all Java based so you can use Java docs for things like this. 
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/i18n/format/simpleDateFormat.html

https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/text/SimpleDateFormat.html

W=week in month
S=millisecond
K=hour in am/pm (0-11)
k=hour in day (1-24)
F=day of week in month (Example: 2 (2nd Wed in July)
Z=	RFC 822 time zone 	(-0800)
X=ISO 8601 time zone	(-08; -0800; -08:00)
u=Day number of week (1 = Monday, ..., 7 = Sunday)
Y=week year

The number of symbol letters you specify also determines the format. For example, if the "zz" pattern results in "PDT," then the "zzzz" pattern generates "Pacific Daylight Time." The following table summarizes these rules:

Presentation	: Number of Symbols	: Result
Text	: 1 - 3	: abbreviated form, if one exists
Text : 	>= 4	: full form

Number	: minimum number of digits is required : 	shorter numbers are padded with zeros (for a year, if the count of 'y' is 2, then the year is truncated to 2 digits)

Text & Number :	1 - 2	: number form
Text & Number	: 3 : 	text form


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 8, 2018)

jcmm11 said:


> Here you go. Android regex, formats, etc are all Java based so you can use Java docs for things like this.
> https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/i18n/format/simpleDateFormat.html
> 
> https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/text/SimpleDateFormat.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I had since found the mostly complete references below, which were still missing some bits, but you've filled the remaining gaps. Thanks again. 

https://helpx.adobe.com/coldfusion/...n-functions/functions-c-d/DateTimeFormat.html
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/java/text/SimpleDateFormat.html


----------



## Sr. Zé Alguém (Jun 8, 2018)

Does milliseconds display (S flag) work for you sirs using current Android versions? Otherwise, I think MiX didn't implement it at all. I also suspect it possibly depends on the use of toybox instead of busybox.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 8, 2018)

Sr. Zé Alguém said:


> Does milliseconds display (S flag) work for you sirs using current Android versions? Otherwise, I think MiX didn't implement it at all. I also suspect it possibly depends on the use of toybox instead of busybox.

Click to collapse



On LOS 14.1/N 7.1.2 with LOS SU it seems to function in the "Custom datetime" configuration panel but not in the file list where the value is 0 for all items (even those modified afterwards).


----------



## ElmorenohWTF (Jun 8, 2018)

Mega cloud isn't working on my phone, I have the latest version of mixplorer and the latest android lollipop version, I login into mega but no content that I have uploaded to the cloud is shown and after a while trying to load the content that I have uploaded to the Mega cloud, the app crashes


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 8, 2018)

ElmorenohWTF said:


> Mega cloud isn't working on my phone, I have the latest version of mixplorer and the latest android lollipop version, I login into mega but no content that I have uploaded to the cloud is shown and after a while trying to load the content that I have uploaded to the Mega cloud, the app crashes

Click to collapse



Whether this is a MiX bug or a matter of configuration or a 3rd party issue, a log always helps. I would suggest logging it; starting from the creation of the bookmark through subsequent log-in and attempt to work with files. There is a description of how to use MiXplorer's built in logging feature here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157367&postcount=7.


----------



## GreeTech (Jun 12, 2018)

Is there a way to change the tint around the folder icons? I tried everything, but I can't seem to do it.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jun 12, 2018)

[/COLOR]





GreeTech said:


> Is there a way to change the tint around the folder icons? I tried everything, but I can't seem to do it.

Click to collapse



The only way is to create your own theme (not skin).


----------



## Sr. Zé Alguém (Jun 12, 2018)

GreeTech said:


> Is there a way to change the tint around the folder icons? I tried everything, but I can't seem to do it.

Click to collapse




marciozomb13 said:


> The only way is to create your own theme (not skin).

Click to collapse



What about TINT_FOLDER in Skin editor?


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jun 12, 2018)

Sr. Zé Alguém said:


> What about TINT_FOLDER in Skin editor?

Click to collapse



He probably meant the semitransparent color around the icon. Will be always the TINT_FOLDER.


----------



## Wolfcity (Jun 13, 2018)

marciozomb13 said:


> He probably meant the semitransparent color around the icon. Will be always the TINT_FOLDER.

Click to collapse



Sorry for OT but may I ask how you style your statusbar?

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 13, 2018)

Wolfcity said:


> Sorry for OT but may I ask how you style your statusbar?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



This may surprise you coming from me, but that's not off topic here, in fact it's quite welcome.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Wolfcity said:


> Sorry for OT but may I ask how you style your statusbar?

Click to collapse



Xposed module Flat Style Bar Indicators by @ibocharov


----------



## Gantoz (Jun 15, 2018)

I tried following the guide for accessing network share and it keeps saying "check the connection". I am trying to connect to my windows 10 network share folders but I can't seem to get it to connect. I just add storage -> custom -> search local -> select my pc -> enter credentials.  Do I need the smb 2 plugin for it to work?


----------



## Sr. Zé Alguém (Jun 18, 2018)

Gantoz said:


> I tried following the guide for accessing network share and it keeps saying "check the connection". I am trying to connect to my windows 10 network share folders but I can't seem to get it to connect. I just add storage -> custom -> search local -> select my pc -> enter credentials.  Do I need the smb 2 plugin for it to work?

Click to collapse



Newest Win10 versions have SMBv1 disabled. You can use the add-on or enable SMBv1:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...-disable-smbv1-smbv2-and-smbv3-in-windows-and
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4034314/smbv1-is-not-installed-by-default-in-windows


----------



## keroroqq (Jun 19, 2018)

*About Image Viewer and some suggestion.*

Hello: 

Thank you for did such good app. It very fast and easy for use.
Really thank you.

I have some suggestions. please take a look when you have free time.

About Image Viewer. Would you please support 
1. 「Add click to the Next page or Previous page.」
「Click the Left half of the screen can go the Next Page and Click the right half of the screen can go the Previous page.」
AND another options for
「Click the Left half of the screen can go the Previous Page and Click the right half of the screen can go the Next page.」

Now is using slide. but for the old man and see much pictures. The finger not feel good.

2. Now picture shows left to right, please Add options 「Picture shows right to left」. When see the comic that is useful.

3. some comic is two page in one file. when see such files. Can you please add a option to split the page into two pages ?

4. When viewing pictures in the Image Viewer.
When click the bottom to show a quick preview of the image
You can see the picture.jpg
imgur.com/a/5b3F0Ie
Can refer to the app 「ComittoN、Perfect Viewer」

5. In image viewer when change the page.
Would you please add a option to disable the 「Animation」 ?
「more setting」and disable「Animations」not work.

Finally thank you for watching this big article.
Have a good day.


----------



## shaqman89 (Jun 21, 2018)

keroroqq said:


> Hello:
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome, as you have might notice from the OP. This thread is only intended for QAs. 
As for feature request, suggestions and or bugs should be posted in the main thread which you can find in the OP. 

Do post your suggestions there so the developer of this app could easily see it.


----------



## Tongcreator (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a Google pixel XL device. I installed the More camera to allow portrait mode. Whenever I use portrait mode the image is created into a sub folder in the camera folder. The problem is that all portrait (before and after) imagss will store in their own sub folders called "IMG..."

Could you please add a feature that let's you select multiple  folders and delete the folders but not the images themselves? This would be a life saver.


----------



## Eleo (Jun 25, 2018)

Tongcreator said:


> I have a Google pixel XL device. I installed the More camera to allow portrait mode. Whenever I use portrait mode the image is created into a sub folder in the camera folder. The problem is that all portrait (before and after) imagss will store in their own sub folders called "IMG..."
> 
> Could you please add a feature that let's you select multiple folders and delete the folders but not the images themselves? This would be a life saver.

Click to collapse



Why not move files from folder to outside the folder and then delete the empty folder? You cannot delete a folder while preserving what is inside. Think of it as sheer protector with a4 papers in it. You want to throw out the protector without moving the a4 papers to the outside, but you also want the a4 papers to be magically not thrown out. Not possible. You need to move a4 papers out, and then remove the empty protector, so that papers are not thrown out.

I hope it is clear.

What you can do is, you can search recursively the images (e.g. extension of images, jpg, so that all of them are in search results) in the parent folder, then select all and move into parent folder. This way, you dont need to go folder-by-folder and move out pictures. Then, after you moved out images from IMG folders, you can remove the empty folders.

Good luck.


----------



## Tongcreator (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks. I'll do the search thing. And it does make since it's just that I was hoping for some magic.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 26, 2018)

Eleo said:


> Why not move files from folder to outside the folder and then delete the empty folder? You cannot delete a folder while preserving what is inside. Think of it as sheer protector with a4 papers in it. You want to throw out the protector without moving the a4 papers to the outside, but you also want the a4 papers to be magically not thrown out. Not possible. You need to move a4 papers out, and then remove the empty protector, so that papers are not thrown out.

Click to collapse



Lets be clear, I agree with you, however, I am *guessing* what the poster meant was to have a "_delete folder and move all contained files to the parent folder feature_". Which would be "possible". Personally, I wouldn't have a need for this feature, but I can also see that someone might; just not me, nor probably you, or most others.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 26, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> Lets be clear, I agree with you, however, I am *guessing* what the poster meant was to have a "_delete folder and move all contained files to the parent folder feature_". Which would be "possible". Personally, I wouldn't have a need for this feature, but I can also see that someone might; just not me, nor probably you, or most others.

Click to collapse



My perception is that the point to which you refer was understood and logically rejected but it's still good to have the clarification you provided. In any event; Even though the digital world gives us more options (which is to your clarified point about moving items to parent folder as part of the deletion) I like @Eleo's comparison to physical folders and think there are some good reasons to maintain such an absolute approach to file and folder management.

When thinking about which apps and utilities move items from deleted folders or groups into a neutral space as part of a deletion; the only things I could think of which do that are apps that maintain a hierarchy of project components, or perhaps some email systems which use categories instead of folders, but that is a bit different from a file folder structure. EG in the Android app Tasker, if a "Project" is deleted then the individual "Tasks" and "Conditions" would be dumped into the default "Project" (which in that case is merely a group miscellaneous items). There certainly are other apps which do something similar regarding groups or projects, but when it comes to File Managers there are some reasons why I like the more absolute approach, not the least of which is the maintenance of safe file management habits of users.

I have an admitted old school bias and tend to see folder deletions in the manner of the old DOS commands "deltree" and "prune" which remove everything after the cut but ... for possible comparison does anyone know of any Android file management apps which preserve the contents of deleted folders?


----------



## DocteurN (Jun 26, 2018)

Tongcreator said:


> I have a Google pixel XL device. I installed the More camera to allow portrait mode. Whenever I use portrait mode the image is created into a sub folder in the camera folder. The problem is that all portrait (before and after) imagss will store in their own sub folders called "IMG..."
> 
> Could you please add a feature that let's you select multiple folders and delete the folders but not the images themselves? This would be a life saver.

Click to collapse



There is an app for that : GCam Tool https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apptuners.gcamtool


----------



## maybeme2 (Jun 27, 2018)

This is one terrific app. Thank you! 

Question: when viewing a pdf file using eBook reader, is there a way/gesture to rotate the image shown in portrait mode without rotating the phone? I'm attaching a pdf example to illustrate what I mean.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 27, 2018)

maybeme2 said:


> This is one terrific app. Thank you!
> 
> Question: when viewing a pdf file using eBook reader, is there a way/gesture to rotate the image shown in portrait mode without rotating the phone? I'm attaching a pdf example to illustrate what I mean.

Click to collapse



Good question. I don’t use the MiX PDF reader but upon searching the main thread did find a post from someone else with a similar request: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72510060&postcount=19506. IDK if any way to do this has been added since that post but if you don’t get an answer here soon you might want to also post in the main thread.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 28, 2018)

maybeme2 said:


> Question: when viewing a pdf file using eBook reader, is there a way/gesture to rotate the image shown in portrait mode without rotating the phone? I'm attaching a pdf example to illustrate what I mean.

Click to collapse



I run a custom ROM (RR), which includes a quick settings tile to force rotate and lock the screen, or "release" it back to normal gravity control.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 28, 2018)

I setup my copy of Mixplorer a long time ago and recently tried to install on another device.

On my old device, I have it configured to only show active SMB shares (so all of the ADMIN$, C$, D$, etc. shares are hidden). But I can't for the life of me figure out where this setting is so I can enable it.

Help? Thanks!

Edit: Tried to delete this post since I also posted in the main thread. But I can't see a way to remove this message?


----------



## rickshide (Jul 1, 2018)

I bought the tagger addon, but get 'not supported' when editing SMB mp3s.  Is this correct?  If so, does anyone know of an app to edit mp3 metadata on Samba?


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jul 1, 2018)

rickshide said:


> I bought the tagger addon, but get 'not supported' when editing SMB mp3s. Is this correct? If so, does anyone know of an app to edit mp3 metadata on Samba?

Click to collapse



AFAIK mp3 tagging only works with local files.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jul 1, 2018)

maybeme2 said:


> This is one terrific app. Thank you!
> 
> Question: when viewing a pdf file using eBook reader, is there a way/gesture to rotate the image shown in portrait mode without rotating the phone? I'm attaching a pdf example to illustrate what I mean.

Click to collapse



Any chance this could be implemented? Please?
Others have requested it too https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72510060&postcount=19506.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 2, 2018)

maybeme2 said:


> Any chance this could be implemented? Please?
> Others have requested it too https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72510060&postcount=19506.

Click to collapse



We can tell by the thanks at the post to which you linked that HootanParsa has seen it so let's wait and see what  they say upon return to the threads. Although I don't use the PDF reader much I do like the idea of a gesture or button based rotation and will stay tuned.


----------



## glistorti2 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi, it doesn't show me the system folders, other root browsers do it but Mix doesn't ask me for root access. I check and uncheck root setting option yet


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 15, 2018)

glistorti2 said:


> Hi, it doesn't show me the system folders, other root browsers do it but Mix doesn't ask me for root access. I check and uncheck root setting option yet

Click to collapse



With no information about the device it's hard to tell if that is a configuration issue or a glitch. I would suggest the following:

- Test in a clean installation of MiXplorer by exporting your settings, installing MiX, reinstalling MiX (without importing your settings yet). 
- After the installation, confirm that you've done all the permissions related steps described in the "Installation" section of post 1 in this thread. 
- If it still does not work then treat it like a bug, logging the issue and providing device details as described in the troubleshooting post (post 7) of this thread 
- Share the details of the report in the primary MiX thread (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691).

Whether or not this is a configuration issue or bug, the additional details might help teh developer or other MiX users provide appropriate suggestions.


----------



## locuturus (Jul 15, 2018)

I have a humble suggestion:  I've noticed there are keyboard shortcuts here and there in the app but I probably haven't discovered them all so I'm asking if the shortcuts could be added to the Oreo+ system menu that comes up when you hold the keys 'meta + /' (meta is called 'search' in Android)?  Apps like Gmail and Chrome use that and it can be really handy.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 15, 2018)

locuturus said:


> I have a humble suggestion: I've noticed there are keyboard shortcuts here and there in the app but I probably haven't discovered them all so I'm asking if the shortcuts could be added to the Oreo+ system menu that comes up when you hold the keys 'meta + /' (meta is called 'search' in Android)? Apps like Gmail and Chrome use that and it can be really handy. Thanks for reading!

Click to collapse



I can't speak to keyboard shortcuts or Oreo but there may have been past discussion (at least about the shortcuts) so it's worth searching the main thread for that. Depending on what you find when searching it also might be a good idea to share your feature request in the main thread as well.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm having an issue with my smb connection to a windows 7 64b host. It was working this morning, AND it continues to work on a secondary device to this same windows host. 

I have not changed my password, and I tried to reconnect/register by re-adding the storage, on both devices, but it does not work on the one device, my daily  but works fine on the other 

I can see in the log it says unknown user / incorrect password, but the same user/pass works on the other device and as I said, I have not changed it.

I have also tried turning off my firewall, which already specifically allows this device through. And I tested if I could ping my windows box from the device, and that works; as expected. I also checked my windows event logs, and didn't see anything there either. Also,FTP server feature of MiX works perfectly; another hint it is not the firewall.

Attached is a log from MiXplorer.

Any ideas why it is not working, or specifically stopped working, on this device?

===edit================
ps: I have tried a reboot of both ends


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 18, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> I'm having an issue with my smb connection to a windows 7 64b host. It was working this morning, AND it continues to work on a secondary device to this same windows host.
> 
> I have not changed my password, and I tried to reconnect/register by re-adding the storage, on both devices, but it does not work on the one device, my daily  but works fine on the other
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, I made a backup of MiXplorer settings, wiped the data and cache for MiXplorer specifically in Settings/Apps, restored my settings, and now everything is back to how it was. Including not knowing why it stopped working.:silly:


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 18, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> So, I made a backup of MiXplorer settings, wiped the data and cache for MiXplorer specifically in Settings/Apps, restored my settings, and now everything is back to how it was. Including not knowing why it stopped working.:silly:

Click to collapse



LOL, so it goes.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 19, 2018)

Đấng Vô đối said:


> Is Mix have Recycle Bin function? Can you show that function for me. I can't find it in the Setting. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Since this is Q&A I’ve followed up in the FAQ thread instead of the development thread. As @marciozomb13 mentioned, the setting you are looking for is Undo, which can bee found in Settings > More Settings > Undo. You can learn more about how the feature works by reviewing this FAQ post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157347&postcount=3.


----------



## Wikdclown (Jul 20, 2018)

How exactly do i setup Mix to use FTP over TLS ? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Edit:
Ok so I found the issue it was requiring session resumption on filezilla, turned it off and it work fines.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jul 23, 2018)

I just wanted to thank you to HootanParsa (and IronTechMonkey) for this truly amazing app. I've used other android file managers for years until I recently discovered MiX on a newslist. This is by far the most complete and useful filemanager for android and I wanted to say 'thank you'. It really should get back on the playstore for greater exposure.


----------



## CubaoX (Jul 23, 2018)

Is it possible to delete all trash (in trash / recycle bin folder) files in once? If yes, how?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 23, 2018)

CubaoX said:


> Is it possible to delete all trash (in trash / recycle bin folder) files in once? If yes, how?

Click to collapse



See post OP #3 of this thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157347&postcount=3


----------



## CubaoX (Jul 23, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157347&postcount=3

Click to collapse



I've read that but either I don't understand something or it doesn't work.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 23, 2018)

maybeme2 said:


> I just wanted to thank you to HootanParsa (and IronTechMonkey) for this truly amazing app. I've used other android file managers for years until I recently discovered MiX on a newslist. This is by far the most complete and useful filemanager for android and I wanted to say 'thank you'. It really should get back on the playstore for greater exposure.

Click to collapse



Indeed, it is rare to find a file management utility with as much functionality as MiX. IMO this is in part due to HootanParsa's unique ability to assimilate varied feedback and add features in ways that accommodate the people who like the new feature and those who don’t. As for me, I just toss words around.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 23, 2018)

CubaoX said:


> I've read that but either I don't understand something or it doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Well... I’m not going to re-describe the universe in the hopes of guessing where things went wrong (which could just as well be a problem with the FAQ as it might be with your device). :silly:

[EDIT] The  "*Trash*:" section of the post to which I referred describes 2 different ways to "empty" the trash bin (as well as describing its general functionality). If that does not work then; What part of the FAQ is not clear? What part of the process on your device is not behaving as expected?


----------



## CubaoX (Jul 23, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Well... I’m not going to re-describe the universe in the hopes of guessing where things went wrong (which could just as well be a problem with the FAQ as it might be with your device). :silly:
> 
> What part of the FAQ is not clear? What part of the process on your device is not behaving as expected?

Click to collapse



I cannot find "menu remove all", and when I select all and remove, I get message: "not exist! no item deleted".


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 23, 2018)

CubaoX said:


> I cannot find "menu remove all", and when I select all and remove, I get message: "not exist! no item deleted".

Click to collapse



Have you actually used the feature and placed an item in the recycle bin (which, as described in the OPs is when the folder gets created)? Once you have done that; then Menu >  Undo will give you the option to restore individual items or "Remove All" (or as described in the OPs you could manually delete the contents of the drive specific .recycle folder). In either case the folder must exist, which it will not if nothing has been deleted since the Undo feature was enabled in settings.


----------



## CubaoX (Jul 23, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Have you actually used the feature and placed an item in the recycle bin (which, as described in the OPs is when the folder gets created)? Once you have done that; then Menu > Undo will give you the option to restore individual items or "Remove All" (or as described in the OPs you could manually delete the contents of the drive specific .recycle folder). In either case the folder must exist, which it will not if nothing has been deleted since the Undo feature was enabled in settings.

Click to collapse



I was sure, I previously clicked "Remove All", but it was "X". "Remove All" works fine. Thank You.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 24, 2018)

CubaoX said:


> I was sure, I previously clicked "Remove All", but it was "X". "Remove All" works fine. Thank You.

Click to collapse



Glad it's sorted out. Also, thanks for the incidental FAQ correction... 



CubaoX said:


> I cannot find "menu remove all", and when I select all and remove, I get message: "not exist! no item deleted".

Click to collapse



That was a 2-fold error in the FAQ; 1) incorrectly described menu tree, and 2) missing additional reminder about .recycle folder. Fixed with the following: "_Menu > Undo > "Remove all"; will delete all the .recycle folders and their contents from all drives (if they exist)_". Thanks again.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 25, 2018)

had a problem with a file that contained some special characters.

Bon Iver - 22 (OVER SââN) [Bob Moose Extended Cab Version].mp3

in MiX, the file shows as 

Bon Iver - 22 (OVER Sâ??â??N) [Bob Moose Extended Cab Version].mp3

And I have managed to create a duplicate of it.

Is there a setting I need to change to get it to handle the accents correctly?

I have also noticed that when a file has a double space in it, I manage to get duplicates of that file as well. I normally use MiX's FTP server when transferring files. Is this a known issue?


------edit ------------
actually, I think the double space causes it to come up as a duplicate in the MiX duplicate search, however, there is only the one copy (with the duplicate space)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 26, 2018)

*how to access secure(TLS 1.2 with let's encrypt certificate) nextcloud.*

Thanks to @strongst for this tip from here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=77168530&postcount=25445



strongst said:


> Ok my friend, I figured out how to access secure(TLS 1.2 with let's encrypt certificate) nextcloud instance via mixplorer(testing my own instance).
> 
> I used the custom storage option instead of webdav predefined one.
> And it's NOT working with davs or dav as already claimed(I've tested dozen of combinations).
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## CoolRaoul (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello, 
First I've two issues with the action bar:
The _"split action bar" _ option don't work as documented (_"enable two lines action bar in portrait"_), it moves the action bar from top to bottom instead.
Settings -> _"Buttons"_ ->_ "action bar"_ list contains 6 items but only 5 are displayed when action bar is at bottom, and 4 when at top.
And then, some menu items are in French (my phone native language) while settings -> language is set to "English"






Device: Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 16, 2018)

CoolRaoul said:


> Hello,
> First I've two issues with the action bar:
> The _"split action bar" _ option don't work as documented (_"enable two lines action bar in portrait"_), it moves the action bar from top to bottom instead.
> Settings -> _"Buttons"_ ->_ "action bar"_ list contains 6 items but only 5 are displayed when action bar is at bottom, and 4 when at top.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don’t fully understand that setting but AFAIK the "Split Action Bar" setting is functionally tied to the "Bottom Bar" setting. If you enable them both it should look a bit different that when only "Split Action Bar" is enable.

If you search the main thread for "split action bar" you'll find among other posts this 2 year old post of mine (which I had no recollection of until finding it in a search just now, LOL) https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65312480&postcount=12187 where it states: 

_"The trade off seems to be that with the bar split, in portrait mode, and with files/folders selected, we gain one-tap access to "Rename" and "Properties" but lose the ability to do Tools Bar functions such as change view details and sort (when file are selected)." _ It should be noted that when that was written we may have had a static number of buttons (before the button configuration was added) so the references to individual buttons may no longer be accurate.

There is also this better explanation from @sancho_panzer here here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57963592&postcount=7316. 

Isn't searching threads just wonderful There were only 2 pages of result which were very easy to review. I suppose that's why searching is an XDA rule.


----------



## CoolRaoul (Aug 16, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If you search the main thread for "split action bar" you'll find among other posts this 2 year old post of mine

Click to collapse




> Isn't searching threads just wonderful There were only 2 pages of result which were very easy to review. I suppose that's why searching is an XDA rule.

Click to collapse



I *always* search before posting.
Actually I did have searched for _"split action bar"_ yesterday and found nothing
Even now, it returns only the my post and yours:




**EDIT**
I just noticed that this is not the "main thread". That explain my mistake

---------- Post added at 09:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------

Let me summarize to be sure I correctly understood:

for the the _"split action bar"_ option to apply, the _"bottom bar"_ option have to be set too.
In any cases (at least on some devices) some of the 6 buttons action bar buttons ("properties", "share", "delete", "copy", "move", "Rename") are not displayed (which I assume can be seen either as a bug or a screen layout issue)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 16, 2018)

CoolRaoul said:


> I *always* search before posting.
> Actually I did have searched for _"split action bar"_ yesterday and found nothing
> Even now, it returns only the my post and yours:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries about searching. You may (or may not) already know that I'll nag about searching given any chance to do so. 



CoolRaoul said:


> Let me summarize to be sure I correctly understood:
> 
> for the the _"split action bar"_ option to apply, the _"bottom bar"_ option have to be set too.
> In any cases (at least on some devices) some of the 6 buttons action bar buttons ("properties", "share", "delete", "copy", "move", "Rename") are not displayed (which I assume can be seen either as a bug or a screen layout issue)

Click to collapse



I'm exploring this along with you but may have figured it out. First a correction:  enabling "bottom bar"  is not a prerequisite for "split action bar" to be meaningful as I previously thought. Breaking it down further:

- With "split action bar" disabled and "bottom bar" disabled, then when an item is selected; A condensed version of the selection drop-down and some action buttons (in my case 4) along with the menu button replace the "location bar" at the top, while the "bottom bar" remains the same.

- With "split action bar" enabled and "bottom bar" disabled, then when an item is selected; An expanded version of the selection drop-down replaces the "location bar" at the top, and the "action bar" buttons (in my case 5) along with the menu button replace the "bottom bar".

- With  "split action bar" enabled and "bottom bar" enabled, then when a file is selected; An expanded version of selection drop-down along with the menu button replace the 'location bar" at the very bottom, and the action buttons  (in my case 6) replace the "bottom bar" (which at this point is technically not the bottom bar as it is directly above the "location bar").

That actually makes sense although the names of the components make it be a bit confusing. Suggested changes that might help clarify things:  

- Rename "bottom bar" itself to "function bar" or something else unique which does not contain only the word bottom since different bars may be at the bottom.

- Rename "Top bar" to "Location bar" or something else unique which does not contain only word top since different bars may be at the top.

- Rename  Settings > More settings > "Bottom Bar" to "Location bar at bottom" or something else unique which does contain only the word bottom.


----------



## CoolRaoul (Aug 16, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> First a correction:  enabling "bottom bar"  is not a prerequisite for "split action bar" to be meaningful as I previously thought.

Click to collapse



Same here, I really don't understand why I didn't managed to see the same behavior yesterday


> Breaking it down further:

Click to collapse



I confirm it's all the same for me


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 16, 2018)

CoolRaoul said:


> Same here, I really don't understand why I didn't managed to see the same behavior yesterday
> 
> I confirm it's all the same for me

Click to collapse



Yep, even after comparing screen-shots of the combinations various bar settings I had trouble understanding it until I compared 2 devices side by side live, which better revealed what was going on. Perhaps MiXplorer's clever and intricate use of the UI made it more challenging, as well as the generic names of the bars.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 17, 2018)

Pumpino said:


> I just installed MiXplorer, along with some skins, for the first time today. I can't for the life of me work out how to connect to an FTP server. I've looked at the manual, and all I can see is how to run servers. Can someone please enlighten me?

Click to collapse



The FAQ is admittedly lacking in some areas, including doing a poor job of describing the workflow through the configuration then the usage of FTP servers (which has been lingering on my to do list for some time). 

That being said, the second half of the  iv. FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS post (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157350&postcount=4) includes sections "To configure a server:" and "Server settings:" which do explain the configuration parameters in detail, so with that information in hand here is are the beginnings of a MiX FTP Server "Nugget" (a nugget being a cute term for free-standing explanation and work-flow):

In general we'll configure the server in MiX on one device then access it by creating a bookmark to it from MiX on another device. 

Configure MiXplorer FTP Server:
- Servers button.
- Configuration button (pencil icon) for FTP server.
- Enter your desired configuration parameters.

Access MiXplorer FTP server as guest:
- Hamburger button to open Bookmarks drawer. 
- Smaller hamburger button at top right of drawer.
- Add storage
- FTP (S,ES)
- Enter all the appropriate parameters manually. 
 > change Display name (i.e. bookmark name) if you like.
- Save. 

When you tap Save, then the bookmark should open. If this works then you've helped update the FAQ as well as configure your server. If it does not work then we'll try to figure out why.

[EDIT] The search function does not work for FTP servers so I've deleted that part of this post. The presence of the search function in the FTP configuration panel where it does not find FTP servers has been reported as a glitch but I had forgotten about it while writing this Nugget.


----------



## Pumpino (Aug 17, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> In general we'll configure the server in MiX on one device then access it by creating a bookmark to it from MiX on another device.

Click to collapse



I'm not talking about running the built-in FTP server within MiXplorer and connecting to it from other devices. I'm wanting to know if it's possible to connect from MiXplorer to an external FTP server.

Also, is there any way of installing the app in ChromeOS? ChromeOS only lets me install apps from the Play Store.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 17, 2018)

Pumpino said:


> I'm not talking about running the built-in FTP server within MiXplorer and connecting to it from other devices. I'm wanting to know if it's possible to connect from MiXplorer to an external FTP server.

Click to collapse



Ahh, I neglected to mention that the MiXplorer FTP server should be accessible from most FTP clients on the same LAN (including: native Windows, native Linux, [native Mac?], and dedicated FTP client applications) by using the corresponding parameters from the FTP server configuration. It's a bit much to cover all that ground as part of the main FAQ but this linked post covers some of aspects of Windows and dedicated FTP programs https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71415130&postcount=152, and there are probably other thread posts which cover other OS which you may be able to find in the threads.



Pumpino said:


> Also, is there any way of installing the app in ChromeOS? ChromeOS only lets me install apps from the Play Store.

Click to collapse



Good question. I suggest searching the main thread then if you can't find an answer posting that question there.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 17, 2018)

Pumpino said:


> I'm not talking about running the built-in FTP server within MiXplorer and connecting to it from other devices. I'm wanting to know if it's possible to *connect from MiXplorer to an external FTP server*.

Click to collapse





IronTechmonkey said:


> Ahh, I neglected to mention that the MiXplorer FTP server should be accessible from most FTP clients on the same LAN (including: native Windows, native Linux, [native Mac?],

Click to collapse



the details were there, just hidden in TMI.


IronTechmonkey said:


> In general we'll configure the server in MiX on one device then access it by creating a bookmark to it from MiX on another device.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the previous post, I think he suggested the "search" function, which for me only found my Win7 computer that does not have FTP turned on, but failed to see the phone right next to it with MiX FTP server turned on. Is the FTP search failure a bug?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 17, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> the details were there, just hidden in TMI.

Click to collapse



To your point, it was enough for some people to figure this out even though the workflow could have been much better  which it now is but, all of that stuff has been asked about so it all got explained; from description of parameters to walkthrough of usage. One person's TMI maybe another person's desired information.

Also, the transition of that part of the FAQ into "Nuggets" has  stalled leaving it a bit messy. It'll be awhile before I can clean that up (new job).



DiamondJohn said:


> In the previous post, I think he suggested the "search" function, which for me only found my Win7 computer that does not have FTP turned on, but failed to see the phone right next to it with MiX FTP server turned on. Is the FTP search failure a bug?

Click to collapse



D'oh! Good catch. That is something I've known and reported on but forgot last night (up way too late) even though it was the name of my Linux SMB share staring me in the face and not the name of the MiXplorer FTP server on the other Android device. I'll correct the previous post in that regard.

Somewhere in the main thread there's a post reporting that glitch (the presence of the search function in the FTP panel even though it does not find FTP servers).


----------



## Beakhole (Aug 20, 2018)

Can someone help me out? I am able to sign some apks with my own custom jks, key, and password using MiX Signer. But is there a way to have MiXplorer memorize my key and password so I don't have to re-enter them each time I go to sign?


----------



## Bhargavjjj (Sep 2, 2018)

When i search from main storage (internal storage main folder. :/storage)

It search only folders in storage
If i want tl search any file have to go on that folder first then file

Why i can't search files like(music, video, etc) directly from main storage


----------



## himanss (Sep 5, 2018)

How to use content:// uri


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 8, 2018)

Bhargavjjj said:


> When i search from main storage (internal storage main folder. :/storage)
> 
> It search only folders in storage
> If i want tl search any file have to go on that folder first then file

Click to collapse



If I'm properly understanding the question: You can search sub-folders "recursively".  Look in this post for *"To search recursively" *and see screenshot https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157342&postcount=2.



Bhargavjjj said:


> Why i can't search files like(music, video, etc) directly from main storage

Click to collapse



The recursive (advanced) search described above allows you to search by a variety of parameters. You should be able to do this from "main storage" as well as other storage locations. IIRC you can also save a search result as a bookmark. Also for some file types you can use the built-in custom bookmarks which are effectively search results; Those can be viewed all in one view or in a folder tree (by parent).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 8, 2018)

himanss said:


> How to use content:// uri

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you are trying to do.


----------



## eliaspizarro (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi,

How can i get the proper config for a FTS over TLS (990) server with mixplorer as client, it's supported?

Fixed: use FTPES:\\...


----------



## jerryn70 (Sep 28, 2018)

Is there any way to find which app is creating a particular folder ?
I always see a folder called Tapzo in phone memory but there is no app installed in my phone having that name


----------



## shaqman89 (Sep 28, 2018)

jerryn70 said:


> Is there any way to find which app is creating a particular folder ?
> I always see a folder called Tapzo in phone memory but there is no app installed in my phone having that name

Click to collapse



Since tapzo is part of Amazon pay right now, maybe you are using an app from Amazon?

But to answer your question, I'm not aware of knowing which app creates a folder.


----------



## jerryn70 (Sep 28, 2018)

shaqman89 said:


> Since tapzo is part of Amazon pay right now, maybe you are using an app from Amazon?
> 
> But to answer your question, I'm not aware of knowing which app creates a folder.

Click to collapse



Yes I have amazon app


----------



## shaqman89 (Sep 28, 2018)

jerryn70 said:


> Yes I have amazon app

Click to collapse



Well it's likely that then


----------



## HemanthJabalpuri (Sep 29, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> - In OP2 of main thread (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23109280&postcount=2) there are links to busybox binaries posted by HP.

Click to collapse



The link above not for busybox binaries now...
Update the post sir...
Thanks


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 29, 2018)

HemanthJabalpuri said:


> The link above not for busybox binaries now...
> Update the post sir...
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Thanks for mentioning it. That line has been removed.


----------



## aik.nayan (Sep 30, 2018)

Mixplorer failed to load app list!!

Edit: New version released


----------



## 4ldach (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you!

I love this explorer.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 2, 2018)

aik.nayan said:


> Mixplorer failed to load app list!!
> 
> Edit: New version released

Click to collapse



This thread is for Q&A. As requested in the OP of this thread please post bug reports in the development thread. You can see post 7 in this thread for advise about how to create a good bug report.


----------



## HemanthJabalpuri (Oct 2, 2018)

@IronTechmonkey
Can you please explain what is use of the extra option in signing window i.e, Debuggable, V1-Signing, V2, V3....


----------



## shaqman89 (Oct 3, 2018)

HemanthJabalpuri said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> Can you please explain what is use of the extra option in signing window i.e, Debuggable, V1-Signing, V2, V3....

Click to collapse



Maybe this article could help explain it a bit: https://source.android.com/security/apksigning/v2

In short, it is related on how to check the integrity of the apk file and its contents.


----------



## beevme (Oct 15, 2018)

Is there a way to stop MiXplorer from automatically creating a bookmark shortcut to a USB flash drive everytime I plug in a USB drive via OTG?

I already have one bookmarked.


----------



## sachin karinki (Oct 15, 2018)

beevme said:


> Is there a way to stop MiXplorer from automatically creating a bookmark shortcut to a USB flash drive everytime I plug in a USB drive via OTG?
> 
> I already have one bookmarked.

Click to collapse



No


----------



## VerticalCobra (Oct 19, 2018)

Is it possible to differentiate videos from images in the gallery view? Currently, when viewing the camera folder one cannot make out which thumbnails are of videos and which are of images. 
A small video icon on the video thumbnails may be helpful. 

Thank you


----------



## Bludwurst (Oct 19, 2018)

VerticalCobra said:


> Is it possible to differentiate videos from images in the gallery view? Currently, when viewing the camera folder one cannot make out which thumbnails are of videos and which are of images.
> A small video icon on the video thumbnails may be helpful.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



This is a FAQ thread made and mantained by an user of the app, not its developer.

Redirect your suggestion to the development thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=77918520

(And, as requested by the Dev, put "[IDEA]" somewhere in the post to make it easier to find).

Good luck!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 19, 2018)

VerticalCobra said:


> Is it possible to differentiate videos from images in the gallery view? Currently, when viewing the camera folder one cannot make out which thumbnails are of videos and which are of images.
> A small video icon on the video thumbnails may be helpful.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



In addition to what @Bludwurst mentions above about sharing your idea as a feature request or enhancement, there is a potential partial solution, not as informative as the file-type sub-icon which you suggest but this at least lets you navigate distinct gallery type views of images and videos:

Bookmarks > Custom > *Image* > Sort button > "select "by parents".

Repeat for:

Bookmarks > Custom > *Video* > Sort button > "select "by parents".


----------



## papin97 (Oct 20, 2018)

After the newest update (was 61), I can't open new file directly in SMB (no option for that, there was two options (directly/save to temp first), now there isn't (always the latter)). How to fix it?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## dvishalkhatri (Oct 20, 2018)

i wanna move the files regularly using auto tasker .... like i wanna copy the screenshots from internal to sd card.... interval is fifteen minutes.... but i wanna move the files which is being created in internal/pictures/screenshot but when i select internal/pictures/screenshot and select the destination path as sdcard/pictures/screenshots mean it creates a folder inside it ...


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 20, 2018)

papin97 said:


> After the newest update (was 61), I can't open new file directly in SMB (no option for that, there was two options (directly/save to temp first), now there isn't (always the latter)). How to fix it?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This may (or may not) be similar to something a few other users have mentioned in the main thread about about direct links. Before taking time log and bug report  I would suggest reviewing the last 10-20 or so pages of the main thread (yes that many - things have been moving fast) or searching main thread for "direct link" to see if those other reports are about the same thing as yours. then post or bug report accordingly in the main thread :https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 20, 2018)

dvishalkhatri said:


> i wanna move the files regularly using auto tasker .... like i wanna copy the screenshots from internal to sd card.... interval is fifteen minutes.... but i wanna move the files which is being created in internal/pictures/screenshot but when i select internal/pictures/screenshot and select the destination path as sdcard/pictures/screenshots mean it creates a folder inside it ...

Click to collapse



I've used auto tasker only to copy files or folders, which it does without creating any additional folders, but I've not used it for moving files (and then there are many permissions related variables to consider) 

What is the name of the folder that is created when you run the task?

Are there any subfolders among the items being moved, and if so does the same thing occur when they are no included?

Are there any system files  among the items being moved?

Does this occur when moving items from one location on external SD to another ocation on external SD?

Beyond the aforementioned this might be worth a more detailed bug report as described here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157367&postcount=7


----------



## dvishalkhatri (Oct 20, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I've used auto tasker only to copy files or folders, which it does without creating any additional folders, but I've not used it for moving files (and then there are many permissions related variables to consider)
> 
> What is the name of the folder that is created when you run the task?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure I will check about this and let you know for sure... Thanks for the info


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 21, 2018)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I couldn't think of what words to search for.  what I did try didn't help.

Anyway, I am running a previous stable version of MiX very happily; I cant think of any issues for me. So, I did download the recent update (and installed it on my second/backup/dev phone), however, more often than not, when I start MiX on my daily phone (without the update installed) it keeps on asking me to re-download the update; I *have* downloaded it on this phone, just not installed it, so I now have multiple downloads of the same update; thinking it was newer build. I understand that I probably could go into the settings somewhere and turn off the auto update, but I was thinking that it would of checked if I had previously downloaded the same update/file, before asking me if I wanted to download it; again.

What am I missing?


----------



## shaqman89 (Oct 21, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I couldn't think of what words to search for.  what I did try didn't help.
> 
> Anyway, I am running a previous stable version of MiX very happily; I cant think of any issues for me. So, I did download the recent update (and installed it on my second/backup/dev phone), however, more often than not, when I start MiX on my daily phone (without the update installed) it keeps on asking me to re-download the update; I *have* downloaded it on this phone, just not installed it, so I now have multiple downloads of the same update; thinking it was newer build. I understand that I probably could go into the settings somewhere and turn off the auto update, but I was thinking that it would of checked if I had previously downloaded the same update/file, before asking me if I wanted to download it; again.
> 
> What am I missing?

Click to collapse



AFAIK, the check being done is not whether it have downloaded a new version or not, but rather if the current version is the latest one or not. So, what you are experiencing is the current normal behavior.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 21, 2018)

shaqman89 said:


> AFAIK, the check being done is not whether it have downloaded a new version or not, but rather if the current version is the latest one or not. So, what you are experiencing is the current normal behavior.

Click to collapse



Thats what it appears to be doing, however, a second quick check if the file is already downloaded (in the default location) would be good, as it does this interruption on every single start, when obviously it would of caught the mismatch in versions last time, and I have clearly explicitly chosen not to install the next version; if it checked for the file. 

I just checked the settings menu, and there is nowhere I could find to turn off the check. Am I not seeing something that is there?


----------



## marciozomb13 (Oct 21, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> Thats what it appears to be doing, however, a second quick check if the file is already downloaded (in the default location) would be good, as it does this interruption on every single start, when obviously it would of caught the mismatch in versions last time, and I have clearly explicitly chosen not to install the next version; if it checked for the file.
> 
> I just checked the settings menu, and there is nowhere I could find to turn off the check. Am I not seeing something that is there?

Click to collapse



Exactly, you are not seeing.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 21, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> Thats what it appears to be doing, however, a second quick check if the file is already downloaded (in the default location) would be good, as it does this interruption on every single start, when obviously it would of caught the mismatch in versions last time, and I have clearly explicitly chosen not to install the next version; if it checked for the file.

Click to collapse



Although I agree that MiX could do more to clean up the auto-download location and perhaps save a marginal amount of time/resources by not re-downloading an existing or un-neded file, IMO we are given ample options (i.e disable auto update) and information (i.e. detailed changelog presented in update panel before we commit to the update) to mitigate any inconvenience caused by that. I can also think of counter arguments supporting the idea to download the file upon every update check from a previous version as it does now. 

That being said, perhaps HP could add a second check for the downloaded file as you suggest (or explain why it is this way), although I would still keep auto-update disabled. 



DiamondJohn said:


> I just checked the settings menu, and there is nowhere I could find to turn off the check. Am I not seeing something that is there?

Click to collapse



Since we know (by definition of your request) there is no way to turn off any file comparison checks (because they don’t seem to exist) I'll assume you are referring to the Auto update check which occurs at app start; which can be enabled/disabled here:

Settings > More Settings > Updates (1st option)


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 21, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Since we know (by definition of your request) there is no way to turn off any file comparison checks (because they don’t seem to exist) I'll assume you are referring to the Auto update check which occurs at app start; which can be enabled/disabled here:
> 
> Settings > More Settings > Updates (1st option)

Click to collapse



Sure... hidden in plain sight... that old game...


----------



## Free_21 (Oct 23, 2018)

the name is black when the file name is changed in the Turkish language


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 23, 2018)

Something I have seen, that was different originally (maybe it changed on the previous version upgrade), I used to edit various text files in the system directories using the code editor. For some time now, I have found that I can view files in the code editor, but if I wish to edit them, I need to go into the text editor. ie the code editor only opens system files as read only, while the text editor opens them as RW

Is this a known feature/behavior? I am certain I used to use the code editor originally. If it isn't, i will get some logs and post in the dev thread, but for now It just seems so simple like I am doing/expecting something wrong.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 24, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> Something I have seen, that was different originally (maybe it changed on the previous version upgrade), I used to edit various text files in the system directories using the code editor. For some time now, I have found that I can view files in the code editor, but if I wish to edit them, I need to go into the text editor. ie the code editor only opens system files as read only, while the text editor opens them as RW
> 
> Is this a known feature/behavior? I am certain I used to use the code editor originally. If it isn't, i will get some logs and post in the dev thread, but for now It just seems so simple like I am doing/expecting something wrong.

Click to collapse



Interesting. IDK if that is by design (although I can think of reasons for such a restriction) and I don't recall other reports about it being an issue, but there was a period shortly before HP's last time away when code editor was being developed actively; Maybe you've found a lingering permissions glitch of maybe there is something else you need to do.


----------



## shaqman89 (Oct 24, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> Something I have seen, that was different originally (maybe it changed on the previous version upgrade), I used to edit various text files in the system directories using the code editor. For some time now, I have found that I can view files in the code editor, but if I wish to edit them, I need to go into the text editor. ie the code editor only opens system files as read only, while the text editor opens them as RW
> 
> Is this a known feature/behavior? I am certain I used to use the code editor originally. If it isn't, i will get some logs and post in the dev thread, but for now It just seems so simple like I am doing/expecting something wrong.

Click to collapse



Code editor have a read only mode, and on mine it opens files with read only by default.
Have you tried unticking the read only via the ^ menu on bottom right?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 24, 2018)

shaqman89 said:


> Code editor have a read only mode, and on mine it opens files with read only by default.
> Have you tried unticking the read only via the ^ menu on bottom right?

Click to collapse



OK, there we go with the hidden in plain sight again, and hence I didn't post it in the dev thread.

What I just noticed, is that the unexpected behavior is only evident on my daily, which is running an older version of MiX. On the newer version, the keyboard does pop-up. It is also defaulted to rw on both phones; but the previous version doesn't actually pop-up the keyboard


----------



## IndirectPointer (Oct 24, 2018)

First off, love this app. Started using it after ditching ES File Explorer and never looked back.

 Can I search for files containing a string within the a directory? If so how do I do that?

 I had assumed that if I did a search, asked to search recursively for files which contain a word and then specified I was looking for the word within file contents that it would do this. But testing it now, it did not do that and only found the word within the filenames . 

Maybe I've been getting this wrong. I would be happy to provide screenshots, but this is pretty basic. 

Last quick question -- I tried to show due diligence and look for information to answer my own question but it appears that the only place that I can search is this long thread. Is that correct, or should I be looking for answer somewhere else?

Thanks!


----------



## shaqman89 (Oct 25, 2018)

IndirectPointer said:


> First off, love this app. Started using it after ditching ES File Explorer and never looked back.
> 
> Can I search for files containing a string within the a directory? If so how do I do that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 AFAIK, there is no such feature yet in this app. Searches, like you already experienced, only search in the file names. Searching also in the would make sometime so I believe it shouldn't be default behavior as well, even when searching for recursively. 
What I know turns out to be false. See the post below for how to do so. 

That being said, since it is a feature request, you should post it in the main thread linked in the OP. You are right that this is one place to ask questions, but if you are going to report a bug or new feature like above, please do so in the main app thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 25, 2018)

IndirectPointer said:


> First off, love this app. Started using it after ditching ES File Explorer and never looked back.
> 
> Can I search for files containing a string within the a directory? If so how do I do that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






shaqman89 said:


> AFAIK, there is no such feature yet in this app. Searches, like you already experienced, only search in the file names. Searching also in the would make sometime so I believe it shouldn't be default behavior as well, even when searching for recursively.
> 
> That being said, since it is a feature request, you should post it in the main thread linked in the OP. You are right that this is one place to ask questions, but if you are going to report a bug or new feature like above, please do so in the main app thread.

Click to collapse



Maybe I'm not understanding the issue but if this is about searching within contents of files within a directory/subdirectories then: 

MiX open to a directory > Search > Recursive > Contains (this parameter may not matter) > [SEARCH TERM] > File content (check box) = Finds a text file containing the [SEARCH TERM] .

or are you talking about some sort of nested search, such as a second search within previous search results?



IndirectPointer said:


> Last quick question -- I tried to show due diligence and look for information to answer my own question but it appears that the only place that I can search is this long thread. Is that correct, or should I be looking for answer somewhere else?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Believe it or not this thread is not very long compared to many others on XDA, although it can be long-winded at times. :silly:

But seriously, this thread and the MiXplorer main development thread are the best places to search for answers (which are understandably not always easy to find).  Fortunately the MiXplorer thread is relatively friendly about general stuff (even though it helps developer to have Q&A here) so if no answer comes of posting here then it may be worth trying there as well especially if, as @shaqman89 mentions, this turns into a feature request.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Oct 25, 2018)

Is there a way to batch rename file using a custom incremental number? I need to rename files but not starting from 1, but another number. Thanks.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 25, 2018)

marciozomb13 said:


> Is there a way to batch rename file using a custom incremental number? I need to rename files but not starting from 1, but another number. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Good question but IDK. FWIW there may be some ideas for batch rename in some posts  about regex. I'll try to find and link those posts if they are pertinent.

[EDIT] Perhaps there are some relevant examples of batch rename in some of the posts linked in this one: https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post71218953


----------



## IndirectPointer (Oct 26, 2018)

*TY! Here is an example with a few screenshots*



IronTechmonkey said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding the issue but if this is about searching within contents of files within a directory/subdirectories then:
> 
> MiX open to a directory > Search > Recursive > Contains (this parameter may not matter) > [SEARCH TERM] > File content (check box) = Finds a text file containing the [SEARCH TERM] .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



____________

I appreciate very much getting an answer from the source! 

Still I don't have a clue what I'm doing wrong, so it may be that I making incorrect assumptions. That is why my example  is simple and linear, so you can figure out what I'm doing wrong.

 In this example I have a directory within my download directory which contains Consumer Reports information about compact washers and dryers. Pretty thrilling, eh. 

If I do a search within the download directory asking for the word Electrolux, which is within a PDF file in the washer dryer subdirectory , the search reports "no items. " If you can show me my error I would be grateful. 

1. Download directory contains "Compact Washer Dryer" subdirectory.

2. "Compact Washer Dryer" subdirectory contains "Compact washers Recommendations.pdf"

3. "Compact washers Recommendations.pdf" contains text "Electrolux"

4. Recursive search for files containing "Electrolux" in download directory

5. Yields "no item" results


----------



## jcmm11 (Oct 26, 2018)

IndirectPointer said:


> ____________
> 
> I appreciate very much getting an answer from the source!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A PDF file is not a text file. Try opening your PDF file in a text editor and see if you can find "Electrolux". (Or just try a grep command: grep "Electrolux" <file name including path> ). I think you'll find the answer is no.
Bottom line you can't expect to search within PDF (or any binary) files.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 27, 2018)

jcmm11 said:


> A PDF file is not a text file. Try opening your PDF file in a text editor and see if you can find "Electrolux". (Or just try a grep command: grep "Electrolux" <file name including path> ). I think you'll find the answer is no.
> Bottom line you can't expect to search within PDF (or any binary) files.

Click to collapse



This is where I was headed although with some inaccurate information which you have corrected a priori. You are posting answers before the questions.  :laugh:

Initially I thought the inability to find text was due to the possibility that the PDFs were scans of the documents in which the text would be part of the image and not be found (unless being processed by an OCR component). 

Upon seeing the screen-shots and the selected text within the PDF it became clear that the PDF does contain actual text, but to your point, selectable text within a PDF is not found by file content searches in MiX when I test this on my devices either.

So... do you know if there are any types of PDFs which contain the text in such a way that it is searchable externally? 



IndirectPointer said:


> ____________
> 
> I appreciate very much getting an answer from the source!

Click to collapse



Well, to be clear, Although I've assembled the FAQ bits, I'm not the source of MiXplorer (which is the work of HootanParsa) and the FAQ is informed by many more knowledgeable MiX users than I, including @jcmm11 to whom I defer to about the tech details in this instance. That being said, one additional thing I would recommend is to do a mock search for contents of a .txt file just so you can witness a positive result for a recursive file contents search MiX. It seems like you are already doing the search properly but it is good to run a positive test as well.


----------



## jcmm11 (Oct 27, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> . . .
> So... do you know if there are any types of PDFs which contain the text in such a way that it is searchable externally?

Click to collapse



My memory is vague on this but I seem to recall a type of PDF that was mostly text. BUT 
1) my memory may be wrong on this point
2) even if right I don't know how to force this type of PDF
3) I don't know if Mix even attempts to search these (or other binary files) - although I guess it does. For starters, without testing, I suspect it'll find text in files without an extension.


----------



## IndirectPointer (Oct 28, 2018)

*Possible helpful question*

This is not clear yet, at least to me. But I think I may have a question which would help. Instead of identifying what this is not doing ( i.e. finding text in some PDF files), 

*"What is it supposed to be doing?"*

_________

What this is not doing.

So this search is not supposed to scan PDF files? I would never assume to scan binary files, especially in android, but searching through PDF files for text strings seemed perhaps reasonable. 

When I see 
     "Type to filter (Contains)" 
that doesn't tell me that it is specifying only text files. Similarly, in the nextscreen it says 
     "Contains [/prefix/suffix/...] type the word ___" 
again insofar as I know that's not specifying text files.
_____

 So is this user error on my part -- I was making an incorrect assumption? Rather than other kind of user error – I wasn't entering the proper commands? :silly: Either are fine, but if so I would like to clarify that. 

 thanks again for any help.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 28, 2018)

IndirectPointer said:


> This is not clear yet, at least to me. But I think I may have a question which would help. Instead of identifying what this is not doing ( i.e. finding text in some PDF files),

Click to collapse



IMO Identifying what is not being done is actually the most important thing diagnostically, and has already given us a likely answer which is; We cannot search for text content within PDF files.



IndirectPointer said:


> *"What is it supposed to be doing?"*

Click to collapse



Well, even though the inability to search for text within file PDF contents was not the result you desired it seems to be the expected result or - what it is "supposed to be doing", the likely reason for which was explained by @jcmm11.

_________



IndirectPointer said:


> So this search is not supposed to scan PDF files?

Click to collapse



Same thing as before in different words. It's not that it "is not supposed to scan PDFs" it is that PDF's are not  searchable in that manner (so it seems ATM).



IndirectPointer said:


> I would never assume to scan binary files, especially in android, but searching through PDF files for text strings seemed perhaps reasonable.

Click to collapse



I somewhat agree but the evidence and shared knowledge at at hand says, again, PDFs not searchable in this manner. 




IndirectPointer said:


> When I see
> "Type to filter (Contains)"
> that doesn't tell me that it is specifying only text files. Similarly, in the nextscreen it says
> "Contains [/prefix/suffix/...] type the word ___"
> ...

Click to collapse



AFAIK:

- "Contains" (and everything in the same drop down list) applies to the file name, (or file type where type is determined by file suffix) when "File contents" is not selected.

- Searching for file type by suffix is mutually exclusive from searching file contents but searching by type AND contents can be done to some extent by using the custom bookmarks to show all of a particular type then searching within that type.

- The Checkbox for "File contents" is what invokes the search we want and supersedes the parameters in the drop-down list.

In any event, in your screen-shots you did the search properly, and here we are again... PDF's do not seem to be searchable in this manner. That being said, If you can find another file manager or utility which can do it then this could turn into a feature request.


----------



## jcmm11 (Oct 28, 2018)

IndirectPointer said:


> This is not clear yet, at least to me. But I think I may have a question which would help. Instead of identifying what this is not doing ( i.e. finding text in some PDF files),
> 
> "What is it supposed to be doing?"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If PDF files had text strings to find it would be reasonable. The problem is that most, if not all, PDF files are binary files. It's like I said before - try opening a PDF file in a text editor.  Or run a grep against it. You can also run a strings command. The strings command will display all the printable strings in a binary file (for a text file it's functionally equivalent to a cat command) 
	
	



```
strings <file name>
```
 If what you're looking for doesn't exist as a plain text string I don't know how you expect a general purpose function to find it. When I say "only text files" I don't mean only files with a .txt ending. I mean files that contain plain text.


----------



## maybeme2 (Oct 29, 2018)

Does MiX have the ability to compare the contents of 2 folders? The way ancient Norton's Commander file manager used to?


----------



## Eleo (Oct 30, 2018)

maybeme2 said:


> Does MiX have the ability to compare the contents of 2 folders? The way ancient Norton's Commander file manager used to?

Click to collapse



You mean like beyondcompare or winmerge that can open the files as text and compare side-by-side? Or maybe to compare file names/sizes or only just compare md5 of files inside?


----------



## maybeme2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Eleo said:


> You mean like beyondcompare or winmerge that can open the files as text and compare side-by-side? Or maybe to compare file names/sizes or only just compare md5 of files inside?

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying. 
I mean simply checking if 2 folders contain the same files or if one folder contains some files not in the other folder.


----------



## kvevand63 (Oct 30, 2018)

maybeme2 said:


> Thanks for replying.
> I mean simply checking if 2 folders contain the same files or if one folder contains some files not in the other folder.

Click to collapse



I do this: Go to Mix/Settings/More Settings/Dual Panel and enable it. Flip your screen to landscape mode. Now in Mix you can open the 2 folders side by side for a visual comparison.


----------



## xdauser'17 (Oct 31, 2018)

hi,

i noticed that there is a "text" option in "add to..." menu (selecting files/folders - 3 dots menu - add to...). what does it actually do, can you please tell me? thank you.

EDIT: NVM, I've figured it out. it's used to add items' names to a text file.


----------



## liaodahao (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi,
How to display seconds in timestamps of files? Mixplorer only displays hours and minutes in timestamps.


----------



## kvevand63 (Nov 5, 2018)

liaodahao said:


> Hi,
> How to display seconds in timestamps of files? Mixplorer only displays hours and minutes in timestamps.

Click to collapse



Go to: Mix/Settings/Custom DateTime (located near the bottom).


----------



## liaodahao (Nov 5, 2018)

kvevand63 said:


> Go to: Mix/Settings/Custom DateTime (located near the bottom).

Click to collapse



Thank you, this solved my problem.
Is there a bug in the DateTime setting? The default DateTime setting is y/M/d HH:mm:ss, but the timestamp of file is not correct, for example, 13:47, no seconds displayed.
Then I just saved the DateTime setting again without changing it, the timestamp of file is correct, for example, 13:47:14, seconds displayed.

Edit: Never mind, I understand now, it's by design, not a bug. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Amante10101 (Nov 7, 2018)

I did a dumb thing and accidently deleted files before i copied them in another location. I need those files! Is there any way to restore deleted files in MiXplorer?? I checked recycle bin but they werent there. =( I used the "permanently" option when deleting.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 7, 2018)

Amante10101 said:


> I did a dumb thing and accidently deleted files before i copied them in another location. I need those files! Is there any way to restore deleted files in MiXplorer?? I checked recycle bin but they werent there. =( I used the "permanently" option when deleting.

Click to collapse



If the files were not placed in MiXplorer's recycle bin then it is unlikely they can be restored by MiXplorer once permanently deleted. In any case it is worth checking to see if you have .recycle folders on your internal SD or external SD or in root (/). If you are not using the MiX recycle bin or have enabled and disabled it then those folders may not exist.

Beyond that you may have to find an app or linux commands to try to recover the raw data - if that is even possible in this case. If this is on a removable SD card I would suggest connecting it to a computer and using a desktop file recovery utility but there are also some Android file recovery utilities. I once used "Disk Digger" from Playstore but their free version only searches for pictures.

Nota bene: The more read/write activity there is on the device the less likely it may be to successfully recover files so if possible minimize usage, especially file writes to the drive on which the deleted files once lived. Also, perhaps there is someone else here with more experience with this sort of file recovery.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 9, 2018)

I also did a dumb thing, but luckily they were script files that I still had open in Noetoad++, so I could just press save and get them back. :highfive: but that was just the luck of this particular situation.

Anyway, just to check if I am doing/did something wrong (apart from the obvious that I did do something wrong) and there is no feature that would help stop me from doing this in the future. What happened is that I was transferring a bunch of script files from my PC to the phone. So I selected the 6 files from my PC (shared folder) and then went to a different tab with the destination location on my phone. As there were some extra useless files in that directory, I thought I better clear the folder. So I selected the files in the folder and pressed the trash Icon. My problem was that this action also deleted the files (ie the source) previously selected in source tab :crying: In hindsight, I guess its a good feature (ie being able to select files across tabs, especially for copy/move) however, in this case, it deleted all copies of the files. Maybe this feature should only work for copy, or an option to turn it off for deletes, or a warning on deletes across tabs.

Is there an option / way to help me not do the above again?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 10, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> I also did a dumb thing, but luckily they were script files that I still had open in Noetoad++, so I could just press save and get them back. :highfive: but that was just the luck of this particular situation.
> 
> Anyway, just to check if I am doing/did something wrong (apart from the obvious that I did do something wrong) and there is no feature that would help stop me from doing this in the future. What happened is that I was transferring a bunch of script files from my PC to the phone. So I selected the 6 files from my PC (shared folder) and then went to a different tab with the destination location on my phone. As there were some extra useless files in that directory, I thought I better clear the folder. So I selected the files in the folder and pressed the trash Icon. My problem was that this action also deleted the files (ie the source) previously selected in source tab :crying: In hindsight, I guess its a good feature (ie being able to select files across tabs, especially for copy/move) however, in this case, it deleted all copies of the files. Maybe this feature should only work for copy, or an option to turn it off for deletes, or a warning on deletes across tabs.
> 
> Is there an option / way to help me not do the above again?

Click to collapse



I'm glad to see someone else mention this. There have been several times where I have almost  applied file operations to items selected in a different tab. Although being allowed to select items across multiple tabs certainly expands file management possibilities, I prefer working on selected items in one tab at a time.

As we both have seen; preferences and regular habits are not always enough to prevent this so this could turn into a feature request. Something like:

- The ability to enable/disable selecting across multiple tabs.

- A "selected items" indicator which (while files are selected) shows "X files  in Y tabs".


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 10, 2018)

Test Post - resolving issue with linked images. Between the dashed lines there is a link to an external image. 

The link image shows properly in XDA as viewed in desktop browser (Firefox on Linux Ubuntu). 

Neither the image or its link appear when reading post in Labs app but when editing the post the link is visible.

In some tests: after tapping the empty space in Labs where the link should be it seems as if Labs is attempting to open link to image but no content loads. 

--------------





--------------


----------



## D4ND310 (Nov 10, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Test Post - resolving issue with linked images. Between the dashed lines there is a link to an external image.
> 
> The link image shows properly in XDA as viewed in desktop browser (Firefox on Linux Ubuntu).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A similar issue happened with me in another thread a week or two back. Attached screenshots(of a block of text) would not show in Labs but claimed to be present.
After multiple attempts to edit the post, I eventually just copy/pasted the text directly from the source page. The pasted text was all weirdly truncated and no matter how many times I tried to edit it I simply could not make it appear correctly. The edit page displayed correctly.

For what it's worth, the content of my post was a portion of bullet-pointed texts. I tried replacing the bullets manually, then with asterisks, dots, dashes, underscores etc. Nothing worked.
I ended up having to just type the lines myself with no formatting. I don't know if these issues are related but it sounds like a very similar problem. I didn't check it on desktop.


----------



## n.p. (Nov 12, 2018)

*directory icons*

When I am looking at a list of directories, I see folder icons. But a few of the icons have a "sub icon" (of an app, for example) in the lower right corner. What controls that? I am curious because I have two devices with similar directory trees, yet different icons are shown for the same directories.


----------



## notstpaul (Nov 12, 2018)

n.p. said:


> When I am looking at a list of directories, I see folder icons. But a few of the icons have a "sub icon" (of an app, for example) in the lower right corner. What controls that? I am curious because I have two devices with similar directory trees, yet different icons are shown for the same directories.

Click to collapse



Settings>More settings>Auto folder preview


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 12, 2018)

n.p. said:


> When I am looking at a list of directories, I see folder icons. But a few of the icons have a "sub icon" (of an app, for example) in the lower right corner. What controls that? I am curious because I have two devices with similar directory trees, yet different icons are shown for the same directories.

Click to collapse





notstpaul said:


> Settings>More settings>Auto folder preview

Click to collapse



Expanding on @notstpaul's answer:

- When "Auto folder preview" is disabled there may still be some sub-icons representing bookmarked folders (heart icon),  and sub icons indicating the presence of certain file types within the folder (audio, image, video, zip, others).

- When "Auto folder preview" is enabled; In addition to showing the items mentioned above; for some other folders there should be sub-icons which are automatically determined by the contents or owner (app) of the folder. 

- There is a way to create a custom sub-icon, IIRC by placing a copy of the icon image within a folder and naming that file ".preview". This method may (or may not) be mutually exclusive from using Auto folder preview = enabled.


----------



## n.p. (Nov 12, 2018)

*Why do I keep getting "Please select SD card:"?*

Whenever I am looking at files on the SD card, I get the message:

"Attention

Please select SD card: /storage/0000-0000 to gain permissions."

It doesn't seem to matter whether I select ok or cancel (ok does bring up a file selector) - I keep getting prompted for this over and over. I doesn't seem like any access is being denied, but I would just like to get rid of these endless prompts. Running LineageOS 13.0 (Android 6.0.1).

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

This is something I don't understand, and it is quite puzzling. Have two (different) devices (mentioned a few posts up), both of which are running LineageOS 13.0 (Android 6.0.1). Installed MiXplorer on both, and then installed the MiX PDF addon (NOT from the play store - transferred the .apk to the machine and installed from there) on both.

On device one, the MiX PDF addon shows up as a play store app ("installed" and offers updates). One device two, the play store does not show it as installed, but it still works. Any idea what is causing this?

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




notstpaul said:


> Settings>More settings>Auto folder preview

Click to collapse



I was more interesting in learning the logic of how MiXplorer selects the sub-icon, since it seems inconsistent to me (a folder with a lot of application .apks in it), but simply turning "Auto folder preview" off will stop that from happening.


----------



## Bludwurst (Nov 13, 2018)

n.p. said:


> Whenever I am looking at files on the SD card, I get the message:
> 
> "Attention
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IIRC you're suppused to use the file manager (which I bet is Android's built-in one) that pops with OK to select your SD Card.
Can't check since my phone with anything newer than KitKat went bust. (Well. The Screen did).

Sent from my ECS TR10RS1 using XDA Labs


----------



## kvevand63 (Nov 13, 2018)

Bludwurst said:


> IIRC you're suppused to use the file manager (which I bet is Android's built-in one) that pops with OK to select your SD Card.
> Can't check since my phone with anything newer than KitKat went bust. (Well. The Screen did).

Click to collapse



You are right. This is true with any app that I use that requires SD Card access (including Mix) but only on a fresh install or after a reboot. And when prompted to select SD Card you will be redirected to built in File Manager. Both my devices (Marshmallow and Nougat) exhibit the same. If it is occurring over and over, possible ROM issue?


----------



## Bludwurst (Nov 14, 2018)

kvevand63 said:


> You are right. This is true with any app that I use that requires SD Card access (including Mix) but only on a fresh install or after a reboot. And when prompted to select SD Card you will be redirected to built in File Manager. Both my devices (Marshmallow and Nougat) exhibit the same. If it is occurring over and over, possible ROM issue?

Click to collapse



I think the "endless prompt" is merely that the user doesn't select the SD Card (since they don't know that they have to do that).
That's what I gather from the post anyway.


----------



## TheSilent3327 (Nov 15, 2018)

*GDrive video thumbnails?*

Why can't I view the thumbnail of videos in Google Drive? The thumbnail for photos in Google Drive works fine and it works fine on local videos and photos too. Am I missing some settings or something else?


----------



## Kshitizreturns (Nov 16, 2018)

Has anyone tried to install app directly via OTG ? I tried to install but it always says Parsing issue but it does not happen with any file manager.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 16, 2018)

TheSilent3327 said:


> Why can't I view the thumbnail of videos in Google Drive? The thumbnail for photos in Google Drive works fine and it works fine on local videos and photos too. Am I missing some settings or something else?

Click to collapse



I don't know if the thumbnail advanced setting is present in G Drive MiX bookmarks or if it works the same for images and video but it might be worth checking:

Edit bookmark > if there is a line that says "thumbnail=" change it to "thumbnail=1" omitting the quote marks.

Beyond that it might be worth searching the development thread for similar reports and answers from other users, and if that yields no answer perhaps posting the question in the dev thread.


----------



## TheSilent3327 (Nov 16, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I don't know if the thumbnail advanced setting is present in G Drive MiX bookmarks or if it works the same for images and video but it might be worth checking:
> 
> Edit bookmark > if there is a line that says "thumbnail=" change it to "thumbnail=1" omitting the quote marks.
> 
> Beyond that it might be worth searching the development thread for similar reports and answers from other users, and if that yields no answer perhaps posting the question in the dev thread.

Click to collapse



Ok, there is no "thumbnail=" line, so I added it. And the thumbnails still won't load.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 16, 2018)

TheSilent3327 said:


> Ok, there is no "thumbnail=" line, so I added it. And the thumbnails still won't load.

Click to collapse



OK, so that parameter may not apply to that type of bookmark. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with Google and other cloud bookmarks in MiX. I've searched the main thread for Google - video - thumbnails but did not find anything directly related. You might want to try the same to see if you find anything I missed. Also there are definitely folks here who know much more about Google drive access in MiX.


----------



## TheSilent3327 (Nov 17, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> OK, so that parameter may not apply to that type of bookmark. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with Google and other cloud bookmarks in MiX. I've searched the main thread for Google - video - thumbnails but did not find anything directly related. You might want to try the same to see if you find anything I missed. Also there are definitely folks here who know much more about Google drive access in MiX.

Click to collapse



I've searched too, same result. So, in which thread should I re-post my question?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 17, 2018)

TheSilent3327 said:


> I've searched too, same result. So, in which thread should I re-post my question?

Click to collapse



Here's the MiXplorer development thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691. You could try the same search there then post there if you cannot find anything. I'm not sure if this could be a configuration issue, a known limitation or a bug... curious, will stay tuned.


----------



## TheSilent3327 (Nov 17, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Here's the MiXplorer development thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691. You could try the same search there then post there if you cannot find anything. I'm not sure if this could be a configuration issue, a known limitation or a bug... curious, will stay tuned.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help. Problem solved. The video thumbnails are now showing on the latest "MiXplorer_v6.30.3-BETA_B18111712" without any parameter.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 18, 2018)

TheSilent3327 said:


> Thank you for your help. Problem solved. The video thumbnails are now showing on the latest "MiXplorer_v6.30.3-BETA_B18111712" without any parameter.

Click to collapse



My pleasure. It turned out to be none of the things I guessed but rather a nice feature enhancement. Thanks!


----------



## @AdairJunior (Nov 21, 2018)

I tried everything and I couldn't solve an issue, I hope someone here know how to proceed.

I'm a Mi A1 user using Liquid Remix. My device is rooted and SELinux is permissive, so I believe system is writable. However, despite I have access to the system folders and files, I can't make ANY change on them. I need to rename a file, but everytime I try it I get a message that says "No item renamed". If I try to delete it, I'm not allowed as well. What can I do?


----------



## kvevand63 (Nov 21, 2018)

@AdairJunior said:


> I tried everything and I couldn't solve an issue, I hope someone here know how to proceed.
> 
> I'm a Mi A1 user using Liquid Remix. My device is rooted and SELinux is permissive, so I believe system is writable. However, despite I have access to the system folders and files, I can't make ANY change on them. I need to rename a file, but everytime I try it I get a message that says "No item renamed". If I try to delete it, I'm not allowed as well. What can I do?

Click to collapse



There was a beta release a few days ago or so that exhibited this. It was corrected on the very next release.

1. Make sure you are on the latest beta or the latest stable release. If not, update.

2. If you are on the latest version you can try this: Back up your Mix settings and bookmarks. Then clear data on Mix and uninstall. Re-install Mix. It may fix your issue. Just make sure you have the latest version (stable-6.29.20, beta-6.30.6 as of today).


----------



## @AdairJunior (Nov 22, 2018)

kvevand63 said:


> There was a beta release a few days ago or so that exhibited this. It was corrected on the very next release.
> 
> 1. Make sure you are on the latest beta or the latest stable release. If not, update.
> 
> 2. If you are on the latest version you can try this: Back up your Mix settings and bookmarks. Then clear data on Mix and uninstall. Re-install Mix. It may fix your issue. Just make sure you have the latest version (stable-6.29.20, beta-6.30.6 as of today).

Click to collapse



I tried what you told me to do, but it didn't worked. I still am not allowed to make any change on system files. It already happens if I try use other explorer apps. I'm starting to think it's something related to the system itself.


----------



## kvevand63 (Nov 22, 2018)

@AdairJunior said:


> I tried what you told me to do, but it didn't worked. I still am not allowed to make any change on system files. It already happens if I try use other explorer apps. I'm starting to think it's something related to the system itself.

Click to collapse



Well if it is occurring with other apps on your device then have you considered a possible ROM issue? Suggest that you visit thread/s for your ROM (Liquid Remix) and inquire there. Hope you get it fixed.


----------



## djdarkknight96 (Nov 26, 2018)

@AdairJunior said:


> I tried what you told me to do, but it didn't worked. I still am not allowed to make any change on system files. It already happens if I try use other explorer apps. I'm starting to think it's something related to the system itself.

Click to collapse



I would check root, sound like root is bugged.


----------



## Bludwurst (Nov 26, 2018)

just wondering, but there is no way to remove a single task from the task queue, is there?

Sent from my ECS TR10RS1 using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 27, 2018)

Bludwurst said:


> just wondering, but there is no way to remove a single task from the task queue, is there?
> 
> Sent from my ECS TR10RS1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I may not be properly understanding this, and or there may be differences between configurations (particular the "merge task" setting) which may yield different results but on my devices with the MiXplorer "merge task" setting disabled, individual tasks can be deleted by tapping the x at the right side.


----------



## Bludwurst (Nov 27, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I may not be properly understanding this, and or there may be differences between configurations (particular the "merge task" setting) which may yield different results but on my devices with the MiXplorer "merge task" setting disabled, individual tasks can be deleted by tapping the x at the right side.

Click to collapse



Once it is running / enqueued. There's no way to get rid of them, I think.

Try running more than 2 operations at once; the third one gets "added to the queue" -- I cannot find a way to get rid of those.

Sent from my ECS TR10RS1 using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 27, 2018)

Bludwurst said:


> Once it is running / enqueued. There's no way to get rid of them, I think.
> 
> Try running more than 2 operations at once; the third one gets "added to the queue" -- I cannot find a way to get rid of those.
> 
> Sent from my ECS TR10RS1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Ahhh, interesting. Thanks for the explanation, I was able to reproduce it. To your point it seems as if there are only 2 active slots for invoked tasks and the 3rd invoked task is indeed added to the queue and there is no cancel command in the app or in the android notification. Once one of the previous tasks is complete then the 3rd task could be cancelled only after it starts. 

IMO if the queued and the actually active tasks can be cancelled or aborted then so should the 3rd (which presently behaves like neither queued or active tasks.


----------



## kirt231 (Nov 30, 2018)

No longer able to stream a video file from SMB anymore?

Instead of opening to vlc I get a loading circle and a file size counting up and I assume the whole file is getting copied to the phone...

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




kirt231 said:


> No longer able to stream a video file from SMB anymore?
> 
> Instead of opening to vlc I get a loading circle and a file size counting up and I assume the whole file is getting copied to the phone...

Click to collapse



I got it if anyone else needs help I had to clear the data and cache. Sucks that I have to reconfigure the whole app now.

I had a few month old build of the app and had it set up to remember direct link and to remember to use vlc but somewhere along the update the config got messed up or something changed and started using save to temp folder instead. 

I cleared the data signed back into SMB clicked a video file and was asked for direct link again.


----------



## jcmm11 (Dec 2, 2018)

Question: new phone and I'm trying to do something I've never done before. Leave system untouched.?

Is there an option to mount system as read only? (Yes I looked) Or does Mix do that by default and only mounts rw if you actually try to change something?


----------



## ChandRath (Dec 15, 2018)

*Have you got the solution?*

Have you got the solution?



logic88 said:


> I setup my copy of Mixplorer a long time ago and recently tried to install on another device.
> 
> On my old device, I have it configured to only show active SMB shares (so all of the ADMIN$, C$, D$, etc. shares are hidden). But I can't for the life of me figure out where this setting is so I can enable it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 15, 2018)

logic88 said:


> On my old device, I have it configured to only show active SMB shares (so all of the ADMIN$, C$, D$, etc. shares are hidden). But I can't for the life of me figure out where this setting is so I can enable it.

Click to collapse



I remember reading somewhere in this thread or the FAQ that there is some kind of configurable exclude file



logic88 said:


> Edit: Tried to delete this post since I also posted in the main thread. But I can't see a way to remove this message?

Click to collapse



Most people just go and edit the text to something like "...delete...". But I think you can report your own post and ask the mods to delete (tell them you manually moved/re-posted). I have used this method to get a post moved between threads.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 15, 2018)

logic88 said:


> I setup my copy of Mixplorer a long time ago and recently tried to install on another device.
> 
> On my old device, I have it configured to only show active SMB shares (so all of the ADMIN$, C$, D$, etc. shares are hidden). But I can't for the life of me figure out where this setting is so I can enable it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To @DiamondJohn's point there's no need to delete the post, especially since you've added some text that explains it is the same as what was mentioned in the main thread.


----------



## snoopyhaeckers (Dec 24, 2018)

Problem with recycle setting delete file file doesn't in recycle! File delete complete everybody can help?


----------



## shaqman89 (Dec 24, 2018)

snoopyhaeckers said:


> Problem with recycle setting delete file file doesn't in recycle! File delete complete everybody can help?

Click to collapse



Well, it depends. Have you activated the feature (undo in setting)? What is the path of the original file, since some areas are not available for recycle functionality, and so on.

In any case, please attach a log to get the picture me clear and maybe determine if this is actually a bug or not.


----------



## snoopyhaeckers (Dec 24, 2018)

I delete file in download folder and tap on recycle and In recycle nothing I delete a picture as sample not works the path of original file is storage/emulated/0/download
I have tested other location to delete the same nothing in recycle folder
I think it's a little bug


----------



## rjm831 (Dec 24, 2018)

snoopyhaeckers said:


> Problem with recycle setting delete file file doesn't in recycle! File delete complete everybody can help?

Click to collapse



Check your settings.  Have to enable the UNDO setting for recycling deleted files.


----------



## snoopyhaeckers (Dec 24, 2018)

rjm831 said:


> Check your settings. Have to enable the UNDO setting for recycling deleted files.

Click to collapse



IT is enabled I have checked


----------



## shaqman89 (Dec 24, 2018)

snoopyhaeckers said:


> IT is enabled I have checked

Click to collapse



Just to confirm, you did not just activate it right?
Also, what delete option did you choose to delete the files?


----------



## snoopyhaeckers (Dec 24, 2018)

It is enabled and when I delete files I tap delete and then recycle and OK... I used my sd as internal

Update the problem is when I give the mix acress to my internal sd recycle not work when I delete the acress it works it's a bug with use sd as internal


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 24, 2018)

snoopyhaeckers said:


> It is enabled and when I delete files I tap delete and then recycle and OK... I used my sd as internal
> 
> Update the problem is when I give the mix acress to my internal sd recycle not work when I delete the acress it works it's a bug with use sd as internal

Click to collapse



It is possible that you've found a bug which impacts your particular device configuration, in which case a proper bug report with full details and a log would be in order, but first

- In a fresh installation of MiX (for testing purposes uninstall previous version then install current version) make sure you are giving MiXplorer all of it's required permissions as described in the INSTALLATION section of this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157294&postcount=1

- FYI (AFAIK) When "Undo" is enabled then MiXplorer maintains separate undo/recycle folders on each drive. You may already realize that but just in case there is more explanation in the "Delete options" section of this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157347&postcount=3

If you still think it is a bug then please post in the main thread, providing details and logs as described in this FAQ post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157367&postcount=7


----------



## snoopyhaeckers (Dec 24, 2018)

IronTechmonkey said:


> It is possible that you've found a bug which impacts your particular device configuration, in which case a proper bug report with full details and a log would be in order, but first
> 
> - In a fresh installation of MiX (for testing purposes uninstall previous version then install current version) make sure you are giving MiXplorer all of it's required permissions as described in the INSTALLATION section of this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157294&postcount=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have found it the failure was the explorer show  one sd with name sd from Sandisk and one sd with name sd card. When I open Sandisk recycle works on normal sdcard it doesn't work thanks for help


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 24, 2018)

snoopyhaeckers said:


> I have found it the failure was the explorer show  one sd with name sd from Sandisk and one sd with name sd card. When I open Sandisk recycle works on normal sdcard it doesn't work thanks for help

Click to collapse



FYI

"*SD Card*" is most likely your internal device storage (rather than a removable SD card) and MiXplorer's recycle/undo feature should work properly there.

"*Sandisk*" would be your removable SD card. I don’t know if MiXplorer's undo/recycle feature is supposed to work on external SD cards.

In order to properly test I would suggest removing your removable sandisk card and then testing MiXplorer's undo feature on your internal storage (SD Card). 

Note: If you have your removable SD card configured as "Adoptable Storage" (external SD as internal) then things get more difficult to assess.


----------



## SDMU (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello, what is the difference between , show hidden ' global'  vs show hidden 'recursive' ? Thank you.


----------



## Bludwurst (Dec 26, 2018)

SDMU said:


> Hello, what is the difference between , show hidden ' global' vs show hidden 'recursive' ? Thank you.

Click to collapse



Global shows hidden files everywhere MiX can access.

Recursive keeps it limited to a folder and all its subfolders (and subfolders of those subfolders and so forth).

No?

Sent from my ECS TR10RS1 using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 29, 2018)

@FatalBulletHit, I had a chance to look at the theme and skin related documentation you created. It's quite nice; far better than a more rudimentary skin component list that I once create. There might be some serious interest in your creation; here in the FAQ, or in the Main MiXplorer thread, or in the Themer's threads, or in a separate thread. I'd suggest kicking it around here in the FAQ first if you feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## FatalBulletHit (Dec 29, 2018)

*MiXplorer Theme Creation Overview*



IronTechmonkey said:


> @FatalBulletHit, I had a chance to look at the theme and skin related documentation you created. It's quite nice; far better than a more rudimentary skin component list that I once create. There might be some serious interest in your creation; here in the FAQ, or in the Main MiXplorer thread, or in the Themer's threads, or in a separate thread. I'd suggest kicking it around here in the FAQ first if you feel comfortable doing so.

Click to collapse



Thanks, will do! 

So I made my own theme and needed some better understanding of the variables and what they do and ended up making an overview of (nearly) all of them.

I hope this will give anyone who wants to tweak or create a theme in the future a better understanding. For some more detailed information check out this Google Sheet*** which conveniently can be found in this Google Drive Folder where also all the other images and the theme itself are stored.

The overview image is quite large and the quality is everything but perfect - if you know any image host that has a 40+ MB limit, alpha channel support and offers direct links, please tell me! Otherwise I will split it up later on.
You can also use this Imgur direct link to view it in a new tab or this Google direct link to download it (full quality).

Enough fussing about, here you go:





*** There are still some things unclear, any help is appreciated, preferably in form of a comment on the sheet itself.


----------



## Eradica (Dec 31, 2018)

Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## FixNix (Jan 3, 2019)

Is it actually possible to have a black background in the MiXplorer image viewer instead of something that feels like the main colour of the image?

When viewing images these colours kind of distract from the image in my opinion.


----------



## GrayJack (Jan 5, 2019)

Is there any way to send file/files via WiFi like Total Commander does?
I know about http/ftp/tcp servers feature, but:
1. HTTP/FTP give an access to the whole folder, not the only file or zip archive of several files. It is not convenient, requires additional actions (copying files in the separate folder with access) and could give "too much" to one who connected.
2. TCP requires both parties use MiX.

Yes, it is possible to use a separate app with features Total WiFi have, but possibly I missed something from MiX and it's plugins?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 5, 2019)

GrayJack said:


> Is there any way to send file/files via WiFi like Total Commander does?
> I know about http/ftp/tcp servers feature, but:
> 1. HTTP/FTP give an access to the whole folder, not the only file or zip archive of several files. It is not convenient, requires additional actions (copying files in the separate folder with access) and could give "too much" to one who connected.
> 2. TCP requires both parties use MiX.
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought the device to device Wi-Fi feature in total Commander (the feature that uses camera to scan other device) required Total Commander on both devices. How does Total Commander do that when it is on only one of the devices?

Anyhow, good question.  

Bluetooth might serve your  purpose, albeit that's not optimal for larger files.  

Send Anywhere might or might not work, but even if that feature still exists in MiX I don't use it and could not coach about its use.

Another improvised way to do this might be to create a work folder where you only have files you want to transfer but that would work in only a limited range of scenarios and probably not yours.

I'll try to come up with more ideas and maybe there is someone else here who has some. Let's see what people say.


----------



## GrayJack (Jan 5, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I thought the device to device Wi-Fi feature in total Commander (the feature that uses camera to scan other device) required Total Commander on both devices. How does Total Commander do that when it is on only one of the devices?

Click to collapse



In fact - no.
TotalCmd - WiFi module creates a http server with possibility to connect using web browser - so Total Commander may not be installed on receiving party. Also files can be downloaded separately or in one single zip archive.
Also WiFi direct connection is also possible - so Total Commander proposes quite strong feature. You can install it and test to see by yourself.
Maybe MiX can be upgraded with it in future? Actually this is the only feature that stops me to uninstall all other file managers )))


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 5, 2019)

GrayJack said:


> In fact - no.
> TotalCmd - WiFi module creates a http server with possibility to connect using web browser - so Total Commander may not be installed on receiving party. Also files can be downloaded separately or in one single zip archive.
> Also WiFi direct connection is also possible - so Total Commander proposes quite strong feature. You can install it and test to see by yourself.
> Maybe MiX can be upgraded with it in future? Actually this is the only feature that stops me to uninstall all other file managers )))

Click to collapse



I've been using Total Commander on PCs for decades and always have it on my droids. I've even used the Wi-Fi image feature but did not realize it was essentially setting up an HTTP server for one file. Thanks.

That sounds like something HootanParsa might be able to replicate. There have been past requests for some wifi-direct but I don't recall any like this one. It might be worth presenting this as a feature request in the main thread.


----------



## GrayJack (Jan 5, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> setting up an HTTP server for one file.*

Click to collapse



Not only file. The same for folder / folders.*

As for feature request - I don't think my English is quite well to present the whole idea what is necessary. You've got the point - possibly you can do it?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 6, 2019)

GrayJack said:


> Not only file. The same for folder / folders.*

Click to collapse



OK, the TC feature handles files or folders but for making a MiXplorer feature request it is the handling of individual files we can focus on.



GrayJack said:


> As for feature request - I don't think my English is quite well to present the whole idea what is necessary. You've got the point - possibly you can do it?

Click to collapse



I'd be glad to and will do so later today when I'm at my computer (rather than phone). In the post I'll mention you so you can find it, and I'll link to our conversation here.


----------



## Sid32 (Jan 6, 2019)

HootanParsa said:


> *Tasker*
> *Action*:
> com.mixplorer.ACTION_SERVER
> *Extras*:
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you update this for those of us using Silver?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 6, 2019)

Sid32 said:


> Can you update this for those of us using Silver?

Click to collapse



Yes but how to do so depends on a few things, including my ignorance about what needs to be updated.

What is it that must be updated? Is it that the whole post is no longer applicable to Silver or does the post have to be edited. Either way we'll need HootanParsa to edit the post, and then I can edit the OPs accordingly. If you think HootanParsa would know what to edit without additional information we could just ask directly.


----------



## Sid32 (Jan 6, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Yes but how to do so depends on a few things, including my ignorance about what needs to be updated.
> 
> What is it that must be updated? Is it that the whole post is no longer applicable to Silver or does the post have to be edited. Either way we'll need HootanParsa to edit the post, and then I can edit the OPs accordingly. If you think HootanParsa would know what to edit without additional information we could just ask directly.

Click to collapse



I think the package names needs to be updated to com.mixplorer.silver for those on the play store version. I tried to do that on my end, but can't get the ftp server to start. Don't know if thats my setup or what the correct triggers would be for us Silver users.


----------



## HootanParsa (Jan 6, 2019)

Sid32 said:


> Can you update this for those of us using Silver?

Click to collapse


@Sid32
Edit: Sorry, my brain was in stand by mode. The package name here is MiX app ID. You need to add .silver or .beta suffix. I'd fix it now.


----------



## snoopyhaeckers (Jan 6, 2019)

HootanParsa said:


> I only changed App ID, not the package name. If there is any problem with it, tell me step by step how to reproduce it. Thank you.

Click to collapse



I have look have the same problem ...IT works with com.mixplorer.silver you see the picture it's an screenshot from apk tool I use it to show the package names see in picture

Sent from my HTC U11 using XDA Labs


----------



## HootanParsa (Jan 6, 2019)

GrayJack said:


> Is there any way to send file/files via WiFi like Total Commander does?
> I know about http/ftp/tcp servers feature, but:
> 1. HTTP/FTP give an access to the whole folder, not the only file or zip archive of several files. It is not convenient, requires additional actions (copying files in the separate folder with access) and could give "too much" to one who connected.
> 2. TCP requires both parties use MiX.
> ...

Click to collapse





GrayJack said:


> In fact - no.
> TotalCmd - WiFi module creates a http server with possibility to connect using web browser - so Total Commander may not be installed on receiving party. Also files can be downloaded separately or in one single zip archive.
> Also WiFi direct connection is also possible - so Total Commander proposes quite strong feature. You can install it and test to see by yourself.
> Maybe MiX can be upgraded with it in future? Actually this is the only feature that stops me to uninstall all other file managers )))

Click to collapse



Thanks. Please tell me step by step what exactly you need to do.
1- You select a file on device A.
2- ?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 6, 2019)

@HootanParsa for this is worth: When I run the FTP server in MiXplorer Silver (installed clean then imported settings from 6.29.x) I can start the server and access it from the existing bookmark in MiXplorer on other devices (older versions - still catching up). 

[EDIT]  I mistakenly addressed other people rather than GrayJack  while GrayJack was already sharing details so the direct point is moot


----------



## GrayJack (Jan 6, 2019)

HootanParsa said:


> Thanks. Please tell me step by step what exactly you need to do.
> 1- You select a file on device A.
> 2- ?

Click to collapse



1. I select file or group of files or a folder or group of folders on device A in MiX.
2. I select "Send via WiFi".
3. MiX creates a http server on the address http://MyIP:8081/AAAA where AAAA - any figures or letters. Also QR code for this URL is displayed.
Anybody in LAN can connect to this http server and:
1) Download any file and/or folder or file from folder those were selected;
2) Download everything in compressed zip archive;
3) Download everything in non-compressed zip archive
(all three options are displayed at http page)

Also if WiFi is not available it is possible to do the same using:
1) Creating WiFi Hotspot with possibility to setup SSID and passowrd;
2) Creating WiFi Direct server.

The best way to understand how it works is to install Total Commander*and WiFi/WLAN plugin for it to see how it works. Possibly it would be easier to use that plugin itself - if it's possible of course?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 6, 2019)

GrayJack said:


> 1. I select file or group of files or a folder or group of folders on device A in MiX.
> 2. I select "Send via WiFi".
> 3. MiX creates a http server on the address http://MyIP:8081/AAAA where AAAA - any figures or letters. Also QR code for this URL is displayed.
> Anybody in LAN can connect to this http server and:
> ...

Click to collapse



I have TC & plug-ins on my device but have not gotten to checking this until now. To your description of how you envision it working in MiX I'll add how I've experience it in TC:

> Long press file (invokes context menu)
> Tap Send to */* 
> Tap Send via WiFi (plug-in) 
> Server is running, address displayed in this manner (#s have been changed) http://111.111.111.111:1234/5678, stop server button, checkbox for allowing uploads to subfolders, barcode section. 
> Enter address as shown in Firefox on Linux /ubuntu computer
> Web page shows the file and the options to zip (compressed or uncompressed) and sort options.


----------



## GrayJack (Jan 6, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I have TC & plug-ins on my device but have not gotten to checking this until now. To your description of how you envision it working in MiX I'll add how I've experience it in TC:

Click to collapse



Yeah, your scenario is the same but simpler.
I described a dream one 
P.S. Try to do the same with WiFi switched off - you will be surprised with additional features


----------



## Sid32 (Jan 7, 2019)

snoopyhaeckers said:


> I have look have the same problem ...IT works with com.mixplorer.silver you see the picture it's an screenshot from apk tool I use it to show the package names see in picture
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse




If you got it to work with Silver can you share your working Task?


----------



## snoopyhaeckers (Jan 7, 2019)

Sid32 said:


> If you got it to work with Silver can you share your working Task?

Click to collapse



Share IT tomorrow at the moment on work and busy 

Sent from my HTC U11 using XDA Labs


----------



## Sid32 (Jan 7, 2019)

snoopyhaeckers said:


> Share IT tomorrow at the moment on work and busy
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks! Got it. 

Here is a pic https://i.imgur.com/4m51iGZ.png and here is a link to import a work profile into Tasker. 

https://taskernet.com/shares/?user=...rovj2UsUqsQfxreYtt9i6MYw==&id=Task:Amaze+FTP#


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 8, 2019)

x2k13 said:


> ...when I do as described above I just see the applied *theme* and the only option is to remove it.

Click to collapse



There was nothing in the statement... 

_"*Skins*: Modifying *skins* can be done within the MiXplorer app by going to: 3 Dot menu > Settings > *Skin*."_ 

... referring to themes. That was about skins, not themes as you stated, and the answer to your question is in this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157363&postcount=6. If you have further questions about that then read the referenced material and post in the FAQ.



x2k13 said:


> Can you confirm?

Click to collapse



I can confirm that you should be reading the referenced material and posting feedback in the appropriate place as has been suggested repeatedly.



x2k13 said:


> The options described in the FAQ referring to skins are all available in themes (properties.xml) as well, so apparently themes contain skins, or better said skins are the little brothers of themes.

Click to collapse



A rose is a rose by any other name. IMO Skins and Themes target such different groups of users that I don't see the need to force the description of each to be in relation to the other but if forced to do that, your description works, as does this one: Skins are an in-app user configurable subset of UI options which also includes Themes that are created directly manipulating the resources outside MiX.



x2k13 said:


> Have you ever explored a theme? If you did you would have known. Pretty easy actually.

Click to collapse



Yes I have, but am not interested in creating themes or changing my MiX UI more than I can with skins. Please do note that the documentation is not written for me, or you, or any one user, or any one type of user; It is intended to cover a wide range of users and their respective ranges of technological comfort. It may be easy for you and other people but it might not be considered easy or of any interest to a greater # of MiX users, especially since they would have to do it outside the app.


----------



## HootanParsa (Jan 10, 2019)

GrayJack said:


> 1. I select file or group of files or a folder or group of folders on device A in MiX.
> 2. I select "Send via WiFi".
> 3. MiX creates a http server on the address http://MyIP:8081/AAAA where AAAA - any figures or letters. Also QR code for this URL is displayed.
> Anybody in LAN can connect to this http server and:
> ...

Click to collapse





IronTechmonkey said:


> I have TC & plug-ins on my device but have not gotten to checking this until now. To your description of how you envision it working in MiX I'll add how I've experience it in TC:
> 
> > Long press file (invokes context menu)
> > Tap Send to */*
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the new beta build. I added an option to 'Share local link'. It will start HTTP server and will add a public folder 'shared'. If there is any problem or you have other ideas, let me know. Thank you.


----------



## TiTiB (Jan 11, 2019)

[QUESTION] HOW TO CHANGE DATE OF MULTIPLE FILES AT ONCE

I understand how to rename multiple files, but have only found how to change date of single file, not multiple files at once.

Any help appreciated

Sent from my SHT-W09 using XDA Labs


----------



## enotar (Feb 2, 2019)

Question, why when trying to install an apk it just open the file as rchive by default and where do I change this behaviour?
Very anoying!
Thank you


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmm11 (Feb 2, 2019)

TiTiB said:


> [QUESTION] HOW TO CHANGE DATE OF MULTIPLE FILES AT ONCE
> 
> I understand how to rename multiple files, but have only found how to change date of single file, not multiple files at once.
> 
> Any help appreciated

Click to collapse



Select multiple files, go to change date/time, tick the box that says 'all'.

If you don't have that box then update to the latest version.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 2, 2019)

enotar said:


> Question, why when trying to install an apk it just open the file as rchive by default and where do I change this behaviour?
> Very anoying!
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Since APK files are archives MiXplorer can show the contents of them (ie explore them) and can be set to do so by default, as could be done with zip files. At some point your MiXplorer installation must have accidentally been set to explore instead of invoke installer for apk files.

Try this:

Long press apk file to select it > Menu > Open with > Remember (checked) > Package Installer. 

If that does not work then perhaps

Menu > Settings > More settings > Reset > Remember.


----------



## jcmm11 (Feb 2, 2019)

enotar said:


> Question, why when trying to install an apk it just open the file as rchive by default and where do I change this behaviour?
> Very anoying!
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Select an apk file, go to 3 dot menu, choose 'open with', select 'Package installer' (I assume that's what you want), tick the box for 'Remember'

Edit: beware - there's ninjas running around! (They snuck in while I was testing this - it works. @IronTechmonkey, pretty sure 'explore' is the default for apk files)


----------



## Wani Aamir (Feb 7, 2019)

I deleted two zip files by mistake,can i get them back,o haven't changed any settings,all default


----------



## chooks06 (Feb 7, 2019)

Wani Aamir said:


> I deleted two zip files by mistake,can i get them back,o haven't changed any settings,all default

Click to collapse



Try checking the bin (or trash?). I think it should still be there if you didn't select permanent delete..


----------



## Wani Aamir (Feb 7, 2019)

chooks06 said:


> Try checking the bin (or trash?). I think it should still be there if you didn't select permanent delete..

Click to collapse



Where can i find that?


----------



## Eleo (Feb 7, 2019)

Wani Aamir said:


> Where can i find that?

Click to collapse



MiX - 3dot - settings - more settings - check "undo"


----------



## chooks06 (Feb 7, 2019)

Wani Aamir said:


> Where can i find that?

Click to collapse


@Eleo - I totally forgot about the undo feature. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## Wani Aamir (Feb 7, 2019)

Eleo said:


> MiX - 3dot - settings - more settings - check "undo"

Click to collapse



Thanks,i got it enabled but no files in bin ?


----------



## Eleo (Feb 7, 2019)

Wani Aamir said:


> Thanks,i got it enabled but no files in bin ?

Click to collapse



It is enabled now. Which means the files you delete *after* enabling that function will go to bin. Files permanently deleted previously cannot reappear in bin.
Every file recovery system works on same principle - backup files elsewhere (either offline or online) after you delete them. Offline backup means there will be scarcity of space even after deletion, online backup means extra battery and data to be used for backing up. But it can't recover smth you didnt backed up. The is not app's responsibility to decide to backup before authorisation.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 7, 2019)

Wani Aamir said:


> Thanks,i got it enabled but no files in bin ?

Click to collapse



As @Eleo mentioned you cant really expect a trash/recycle feature to save files if that feature is not enabled.  That being said, for some extra information about the MiXplorer's undo feature you can review the pertinent part of this FAQ post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157347&postcount=3 (note that FAQ section is pending an update regarding fast delete).


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 7, 2019)

Wani Aamir said:


> Thanks,i got it enabled but no files in bin

Click to collapse



As long as the files have not been overwritten in storage, they may be recoverable by some utilities. I think DiskDigger for Android might be useful in this case, and there may be other similar programs.



> ... when a file is deleted, the bits aren’t lost–they’re just marked as unused. Deleted files’ data sticks around until it happens to be overwritten by a new file’s data. Or until a Secure Wipe is performed.

Click to collapse


----------



## Wani Aamir (Feb 7, 2019)

Eleo said:


> It is enabled now. Which means the files you delete after enabling that function will go to bin. Files permanently deleted previously cannot reappear in bin.
> Every file recovery system works on same principle - backup files elsewhere (either offline or online) after you delete them. Offline backup means there will be scarcity of space even after deletion, online backup means extra battery and data to be used for backing up. But it can't recover smth you didnt backed up. The is not app's responsibility to decide to backup before authorisation.

Click to collapse



Yeah u r right ?,i wasn't aware about that undo feature and i understand, I can't get them back now by enabling


----------



## doctormaligno (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi. I spent a lot of time trying to find the answer by myself so I won't be wasting anybody's time, but I haven't been successful.
I read in many places about the shredding option, but I can't find it anywhere.
Whenever I'm deleting files/folders, it says Permanently or Fast (I'm not using the recycle bin). And with both, files can be restored with the right software afterwards.
Is the shredding option removed or am i doing something wrong?
I'm looking forward to using that option (and being illuminated by you, guys).
Thanks.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 8, 2019)

doctormaligno said:


> Hi. I spent a lot of time trying to find the answer by myself so I won't be wasting anybody's time, but I haven't been successful.
> I read in many places about the shredding option, but I can't find it anywhere.
> Whenever I'm deleting files/folders, it says Permanently or Fast (I'm not using the recycle bin). And with both, files can be restored with the right software afterwards.
> Is the shredding option removed or am i doing something wrong?
> ...

Click to collapse



You are not doing anything wrong. Some of these options are context sensitive and might only appear under certain device specifications/configurations or on certain drives (ie root and external SD might behave differently)  but; To the point of your question, if I recall correctly the shredder may have been removed after some user(s) pointed out that its benefits might not outweigh the potential risks of excessive read/write operations on SD drives. You might (or might not) be able to find the past discussion about this by searching the main thread for "shredder", "undo", "trash", "recycle".  I'll be doing the same searches as part of an upcoming FAQ update and will reply with anything I find but that's several days away at least.

[EDIT] Confirmation that shredder has been removed: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=77918049&postcount=26182, and thanks to your question which incidentally served as a reminder this part of the FAQ qill be updated.


----------



## jcmm11 (Feb 8, 2019)

doctormaligno said:


> Hi. I spent a lot of time trying to find the answer by myself so I won't be wasting anybody's time, but I haven't been successful.
> I read in many places about the shredding option, but I can't find it anywhere.
> Whenever I'm deleting files/folders, it says Permanently or Fast (I'm not using the recycle bin). And with both, files can be restored with the right software afterwards.
> Is the shredding option removed or am i doing something wrong?
> ...

Click to collapse



It was removed because it doesn't work with flash memory. Due to wear leveling algorithms when you rewrite a file it doesn't write back to the original location so if you try to overwrite a file with zeros followed by ones (for example) what you would potentially end up with is three different locations with data relevant to that file. One location with the original data, one with all zeros, and one with all ones.
The solution is encryption.


----------



## doctormaligno (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you so much, IronTechmonkey and jcmm11!

I'm very thankful for your thorough answers, I wasn't expecting that much!

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




jcmm11 said:


> It was removed because it doesn't work with flash memory. Due to wear leveling algorithms when you rewrite a file it doesn't write back to the original location so if you try to overwrite a file with zeros followed by ones (for example) what you would potentially end up with is three different locations with data relevant to that file. One location with the original data, one with all zeros, and one with all ones.
> The solution is encryption.

Click to collapse



The need for shredding came actually from encryption concerns. When you have an encrypted text file that can't be edited within the encrypted file, then you need to decrypt/edit/re-encrypt. Then comes the need to safely delete that decrypted file. My original plan was to use MiXplorer and don't have the need to install another app. I guess now that's the way to go. You obviously have a lot more knowledge than me, so it would be great to know what you would do in this case.

Thank you so much, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 10, 2019)

doctormaligno said:


> The need for shredding came actually from encryption concerns. When you have an encrypted text file that can't be edited within the encrypted file, then you need to decrypt/edit/re-encrypt. Then comes the need to safely delete that decrypted file. My original plan was to use MiXplorer and don't have the need to install another app. I guess now that's the way to go. You obviously have a lot more knowledge than me, so it would be great to know what you would do in this case.
> 
> Thank you so much, I truly appreciate it.

Click to collapse



If you always have a browser open, consider using a local TiddlyWiki. It has encryption, it is completely cross-platform and a self-contained application. Just a single, editable html file.

Edit : It's open source, too. https://github.com/Jermolene/TiddlyWiki5

Edit 2 : Or, you know, this being a MiX thread; make an EncFS container with MiX, and put the text file inside. If you mount the container and edit it with MiX's editor that should do the trick. For complete portability between devices and platforms though, the first reply I gave works better.


----------



## jcmm11 (Feb 10, 2019)

doctormaligno said:


> Thank you so much, IronTechmonkey and jcmm11!
> 
> I'm very thankful for your thorough answers, I wasn't expecting that much!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But with our phones storage is already encrypted, so as long as someone doesn't get our phone while it's unlocked anything on the phone (in the data partition) should be fine.


----------



## doctormaligno (Feb 11, 2019)

Ultramanoid said:


> If you always have a browser open, consider using a local TiddlyWiki. It has encryption, it is completely cross-platform and a self-contained application. Just a single, editable html file.
> 
> Edit : It's open source, too. https://github.com/Jermolene/TiddlyWiki5
> 
> Edit 2 : Or, you know, this being a MiX thread; make an EncFS container with MiX, and put the text file inside. If you mount the container and edit it with MiX's editor that should do the trick. For complete portability between devices and platforms though, the first reply I gave works better.

Click to collapse



Even though it's not exactly what I'm looking for in this particular case, thanks for pointing me in the direction of TiddlyWiki, since I'm also struggling to find a replacement for Evernote that I like. That looks interesting.

I've been researching about encryption these last weeks, and EncFS is something that I plan to take a deep look into, which I'm definitely doing since it's implemented in MiX.

Thanks, Ultramanoid.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------




jcmm11 said:


> But with our phones storage is already encrypted, so as long as someone doesn't get our phone while it's unlocked anything on the phone (in the data partition) should be fine.

Click to collapse



Is that so!? So that's the case by default even if I haven't actively encrypted it... Then, that solves it.  I assumed that, just like in a Windows computer, the data in the hard drive could be accessed. Oh man, I have so much to learn. 

Thanks, jcmm11, that was very helpful.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 11, 2019)

doctormaligno said:


> So that's the case by default even if I haven't actively encrypted it...

Click to collapse



In general that should be the case if your device is relatively new, but to be sure check in Settings; Security or some similarly named section, depending on what system you're exactly running.


----------



## doctormaligno (Feb 11, 2019)

Ultramanoid said:


> In general that should be the case if your device is relatively new, but to be sure check in Settings; Security or some similarly named section, depending on what system you're exactly running.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip.
After reading your previous post I did some research about the default phones encryption and learn more about it, and also found out the details about my phone's default encryption.
You've been really helpful.


----------



## andrizmitnick (Feb 15, 2019)

*no video thumbnail on samba windows remote*

need help, why i didn't get any thumbnail of video files on my smb remote folder? it's connected on windows 10, all sharing option is already configured. thanks before.


----------



## FatalBulletHit (Feb 17, 2019)

Couldn't find this anywhere, is it possible to have a folder be password protected so I'd have to enter the password every time I want to access that folder?


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 17, 2019)

FatalBulletHit said:


> Couldn't find this anywhere, is it possible to have a folder be password protected so I'd have to enter the password every time I want to access that folder?

Click to collapse



Create an EncFS container. But you'll have to unmount it when you leave it for it to lock again.


----------



## FatalBulletHit (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks to the answer above I was able to have a password protected folder, however, I need to access files within said folder with an app ('Keepass2Android' to be exact) and for some reason it's not working (tried both 'CONTENT URI' and 'FILE PATH').
I'm not sure whether this is an issue with MiXplorer or with 'Keepass2Android', however, it works fine with files outside of an '.encfs' folder and with files from a password protected folder from Solid Explorer, so I'd imagine it's down to MiXplorer (correct me if I'm wrong).

Here's the error I get from 'Keepass2Android':
Object reference not set to an instance of an object

I also tried different apps, 'Keepass2Android Offline' gives the same error and 'KeePassDroid' gives the error 'Stream closed'.


----------



## ouzowtf (Feb 19, 2019)

FatalBulletHit said:


> Thanks to the answer above I was able to have a password protected folder, however, I need to access files within said folder with an app ('Keepass2Android' to be exact) and for some reason it's not working (tried both 'CONTENT URI' and 'FILE PATH').
> I'm not sure whether this is an issue with MiXplorer or with 'Keepass2Android', however, it works fine with files outside of an '.encfs' folder and with files from a password protected folder from Solid Explorer, so I'd imagine it's down to MiXplorer (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> Here's the error I get from 'Keepass2Android':
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you want to put an encrypted file in an encrypted folder and expect app A to give app B access to it?


----------



## kaushikghosh (Feb 20, 2019)

How to add favourite folders in drawer?


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 20, 2019)

FatalBulletHit said:


> Thanks to the answer above I was able to have a password protected folder, however, I need to access files within said folder with an app ('Keepass2Android' to be exact) and for some reason it's not working (tried both 'CONTENT URI' and 'FILE PATH').
> I'm not sure whether this is an issue with MiXplorer or with 'Keepass2Android', however, it works fine with files outside of an '.encfs' folder and with files from a password protected folder from Solid Explorer, so I'd imagine it's down to MiXplorer (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> Here's the error I get from 'Keepass2Android':
> ...

Click to collapse



In theory a mounted volume should be accessible to other applications, however in practice and due to Android's bloody permissions system, it is not. The volume mounted by MiX is accessible only to MiX and its own applications; editor, viewer, etc.

The contents remain encrypted to any other application. Which may be fine, or not, depending on your needs. In your case, it's not convenient.

You could use an external EncFS binary and set permissions on the mounted volume to make it accessible, which is messy and might not work. Some more info here :

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78132229&postcount=133

You could also set your storage root as RW and put the mounted volume there, making it accessible to any root enabled application.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 20, 2019)

kaushikghosh said:


> How to add favourite folders in drawer?

Click to collapse



Multiple ways to create "bookmarks" (equivalent to favorites) are described in post # 2 of this thread but to start with:

Long press select folder  > 3 dot menu > add to... > bookmarks.

If you are at the point of first exploring bookmarks and things like that you would probably find the contents of post 2 and post 3 in this thread helpful, particularly the section about bookmarks and tabs. Don't hesitate to ask questions but that is a good place to learn many of these basic things.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 24, 2019)

New (or at least undocumented) method of file copy/move. As announced here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=78979486 this:



HootanParsa said:


> Select files in one panel and go to another panel and long press on Copy, Cut,... to start the operation immediately.

Click to collapse



----------------
New (or at least undocumented) quicker search method. As announced here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=78979574 this:



HootanParsa said:


> If you enter a keyword in search bar, it filters the current list. Then if you tap on Recursive button, it will start searching immediately and if you long press on Recursive button, it will open the search dialog.

Click to collapse


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 24, 2019)

Is there a option / config to turn selection across tabs off? Its a powerful and useful feature, however, most times I copy / cut / paste, I tend to stay within one source and one destination. I have been burnt a couple times through my own actions by forgetting I had selected a file in a previous tab. For my own safety, I would like to turn this feature off.

PS: I just did it again...


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 24, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> Is there a option / config to turn selection across tabs off? Its a powerful and useful feature, however, most times I copy / cut / paste, I tend to stay within one source and one destination. I have bee burnt a couple times through my own actions by forgetting I had selected a file in a previous tab. For my own safety, I would like to turn this feature off.

Click to collapse



This has come up before) but IIRC the discussion did not really go anywhere. 

+1. Perhaps a new setting "selection only in one tab". It might be tricky to implement but still could be worth turning into a feature request.


----------



## strongst (Feb 26, 2019)

Frances Murphy said:


> What is the best Android rooting tool for my Samsung Galaxy S9 device?

Click to collapse



Did you take a look into Galaxy S9 forum? This is mixplorer q&a thread


----------



## Ultramanoid (Feb 26, 2019)

Frances Murphy said:


> What is the best Android rooting tool for my Samsung Galaxy S9 device?

Click to collapse



Ask here : https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s9/how-to


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 8, 2019)

No biggie, and I did look through the settings, and nothing looked related, but there must be something there I did not see.

I have two phones. One is an old install with updates applied as they come along (the second screenshot). The other phone is a recent fresh install. Both use SMB to connect to the same win7 Pro share, with a secure admin  user and password. However, what is shown in the screens is different between the two . Is there a setting that controls the different display between the two?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 8, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> No biggie, and I did look through the settings, and nothing looked related, but there must be something there I did not see.
> 
> I have two phones. One is an old install with updates applied as they come along (the second screenshot). The other phone is a recent fresh install. Both use SMB to connect to the same win7 Pro share, with a secure admin  user and password. However, what is shown in the screens is different between the two . Is there a setting that controls the different display between the two?

Click to collapse



Reviewing background: The "folders" followed by dollar sign are Windows administrative shares. MiXplorer shows those when connecting to a the top level of a computer with an administrative account. When connecting directly to a folder within one of the drive the admin shares might not be "visible"  but you could navigate up to the top again to see them.

I don't know why the 2 bookmarks would be different but here is how I might approach investigating it:

- Confirm same user in both. 
- Review ALL parameters in the bookmarks including advanced settings to see if there are differences. 
- In clean install of MiXplorer on both devices create a new bookmark to see what happens.
- If previous step looks good then see what happens with setting imports (if it is worth it at this point).


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 8, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Reviewing background: The "folders" followed by dollar sign are Windows administrative shares. MiXplorer shows those when connecting to a the top level of a computer with an administrative account. When connecting directly to a folder within one of the drive the admin shares might not be "visible"  but you could navigate up to the top again to see them.
> 
> I don't know why the 2 bookmarks would be different but here is how I might approach investigating it:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my main computer (which has the share) is on DHCP. A changing IP, but it appears to stick on a fixed IP for a few weeks. Recently the IP did change, so for both phones, I had to create a new bookmark, recently.

As for the password being correct, I cannot create the bookmark unless the password is correct. And I only have a single custom user defined (hence its an administrator account ) I use a mic file for both, to get all the colours and saved tabs the same. but now the mic file has a saved bookmark to the wrong server IP, so I have to delete and recreate a new bookmark.

Its not an issue, but just a strange observation. Don't really wish to uninstall MiX on my daily (custom launcher with multiple MiX references), but maybe I will clear the data when I get a free moment to see how that goes (mic file does most of my set-up)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 8, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> my main computer (which has the share) is on DHCP. A changing IP, but it appears to stick on a fixed IP for a few weeks. Recently the IP did change, so for both phones, I had to create a new bookmark, recently.
> 
> As for the password being correct, I cannot create the bookmark unless the password is correct. And I only have a single custom user defined (hence its an administrator account ) I use a mic file for both, to get all the colours and saved tabs the same. but now the mic file has a saved bookmark to the wrong server IP, so I have to delete and recreate a new bookmark.
> 
> Its not an issue, but just a strange observation. Don't really wish to uninstall MiX on my daily (custom launcher with multiple MiX references), but maybe I will clear the data when I get a free moment to see how that goes (mic file does most of my set-up)

Click to collapse



Please don't take the following  as said with anger. I can understand that some of the suggested diagnostic steps are intrusive and you might not want to do them. That is entirely reasonable, however your responses to several of them was to say why such a step might not be needed, implying that a reliance on memory was as good as a current observation. The current observation may not be worth the effort (and I agree with you on that point) but holds its place high on diagnostic list.

Also, you bypassed the least intrusive action which gathers the most information, that being a side-by-side comparison of all the parameters and advanced settings in the bookmarks. 

Anyhow, If I seem frustrated it's because I have muuuuuch experience (pro and personal) with that stuff and had some ideas which could not be played with because you prefer, reasonably so, to recreate the one bookmark... which is what I would probably do in the same situation. Funny how someone who offers help is so willing to suggest intrusive solutions for you but use the simple one themselves. :laugh:


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 9, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Please don't take the following  as said with anger. I can understand that some of the suggested diagnostic steps are intrusive and you might not want to do them. That is entirely reasonable, however your responses to several of them was to say why such a step might not be needed, implying that a reliance on memory was as good as a current observation. The current observation may not be worth the effort (and I agree with you on that point) but holds its place high on diagnostic list.
> 
> Also, you bypassed the least intrusive action which gathers the most information, that being a side-by-side comparison of all the parameters and advanced settings in the bookmarks.
> 
> Anyhow, If I seem frustrated it's because I have muuuuuch experience (pro and personal) with that stuff and had some ideas which could not be played with because you prefer, reasonably so, to recreate the one bookmark... which is what I would probably do in the same situation. Funny how someone who offers help is so willing to suggest intrusive solutions for you but use the simple one themselves. :laugh:

Click to collapse



No, I didn't take any offense at all , further* I am actually grateful*l that you have taken* your time* to read and consider my situation. So thanks:good:

And now for the embarrassing bit; ie for me!

I found the difference between the two. I went on the phone that showed the limited list, and went to the menu to see if I could see an item pertaining to bookmark details, and right there in plain view was an item "Show Hidden", After selecting that, the list of paths appeared the same as on the other phone.I have used the feature before on paths existing on my android device (ie show hidden folders), It just never clicked (till now) it would also show the hidden shares.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 9, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> No, I didn't take any offense at all , further I am actually gratefull that you have taken your time to read and consider my situation. So thanks:good:
> 
> And now for the embarrassing bit; ie for me!
> 
> I found the difference between the two. I went on the phone that showed the limited list, and went to the menu to see if I could see an item pertaining to bookmark details, and right there in plain view was an item "Show Hidden", After selecting that, the list of paths appeared the same as on the other phone.I have used the feature before on paths existing on my android device (ie show hidden folders), It just never clicked (till now) it would also show the hidden shares.

Click to collapse



Well, I was so focused on the Windows 7 part (I miss my Windows 7 PC) that I also skipped  that most obvious first diagnostic step - show/hide hidden. D'oh! Still though, better that than something actually broken.


----------



## vesantor (Mar 13, 2019)

I have tried Bluetooth storage on smartphone from tablet or vice versa, but it doesn't work, requiring login & password that is what nothing to do with Bluetooth.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 13, 2019)

vesantor said:


> I have tried Bluetooth storage on smartphone from tablet or vice versa, but it doesn't work, requiring login & password that is what nothing to do with Bluetooth.

Click to collapse



You are correct that Bluetooth should not require a password but, unless I'm misunderstanding things, your screenshot more closely resembles a failed attempt to access a network share, FTP server or HTTP server than it does a blue-tooth transfer.

Is "Xperia Z-PHONE" the location you were trying to access when you get the log-in prompt?
Is it a MiXplorer bookmark?

If the answer either of the following is "yes" then we should check the details of the bookmark.

If the answer to either or both questions is no then we need a clear description of what is occurring, including the specific steps you take. For example, this is a typical BT transfer workflow:

- both devices have BT enabled and have been previously paired
- Select file
- menu
- share
- bluetooth
- choose device
- at receiving device approve transfer


----------



## vesantor (Mar 13, 2019)

The devices are peered.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 13, 2019)

vesantor said:


> The devices are peered.

Click to collapse



I was editing my previous post while you were posting and have moved those edits here  Thanks for the additional details

[EDIT1]I just now noticed a BT option of which I was unaware in the "add storage" list and assume that is what you are using. I'm going to try to reproduce the error to see if it is a matter of settings or a bug to be reported in the main thread. Meanwhile, perhaps you could share the details of the work-flow you followed to get the error.

[EDIT2] @vesantor, I can reproduce what you described by creating a Bluetoorh bookmark, I don't know if the password prompt is a glitch or if we are supposed to enter something there at least one time. Maybe someone else knows and will post an answer. I'm going to test further and search the main thread. You could also search the main thread for an answer. If we find none then logging and a bug report might be the way to go.


----------



## vesantor (Mar 13, 2019)

Some time ago it was working without password, but not stable - it happened occasionally after reboot or  re-peering.  At  some point after updating both OS & app it is not reproducible any more. It's hard to discover exact update causing the problem.

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------

As far as the bug is easy reproducible without any special conditions, it should be forwarded to upstream developers.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 13, 2019)

vesantor said:


> Some time ago it was working without password, but not stable - it happened occasionally after reboot or  re-peering.  At  some point after updating both OS & app it is not reproducible any more. It's hard to discover exact update causing the problem.

Click to collapse



Well, until you posted I did not even now this feature existed even though it has for years 

Also, I think we are getting somewhere: While testing between 2  Nougat/LOS 14.1 devices and 1 Oreo/LOS 15 device I got a good connection once in one combination of devices but have not been able to reproduce the good connection a second time. this is seeming less like a mere configuration issue and there have been some BT issues recently. IMO this is worth reporting to the main thread with a log. I might have time to do so later but would first encourage you to do so... after waiting a few hours to see if someone else knows a simple answer.


----------



## FatalBulletHit (Mar 13, 2019)

Ultramanoid said:


> In theory a mounted volume should be accessible to other applications, however in practice and due to Android's bloody permissions system, it is not. The volume mounted by MiX is accessible only to MiX and its own applications; editor, viewer, etc.
> 
> The contents remain encrypted to any other application. Which may be fine, or not, depending on your needs. In your case, it's not convenient.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Took me a bit of time to reach back to this. I tried the line of code from the other thread; took me some time to figure out that I have to download the module for magisk but I eventually ended up with 2 folders (1 on the sdcard, 1 on the internal storage). However, as I'm not familiar with linux (or bash) nor encfs I don't really understand what I actually did there. I couldn't really find too much information (probably just don't really know what to search for) and was about to ask for help again when stupid me realised that I can just add a master password to my database and don't need to go through all of this... :silly:
Anyway, thanks for the help, out of interest I'd still appreciate it if you were to explain to me how I'd go on from having created those 2 folders, tho.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Mar 13, 2019)

FatalBulletHit said:


> Took me a bit of time to reach back to this. I tried the line of code from the other thread; took me some time to figure out that I have to download the module for magisk but I eventually ended up with 2 folders (1 on the sdcard, 1 on the internal storage). However, as I'm not familiar with linux (or bash) nor encfs I don't really understand what I actually did there. I couldn't really find too much information (probably just don't really know what to search for) and was about to ask for help again when stupid me realised that I can just add a master password to my database and don't need to go through all of this... :silly:
> Anyway, thanks for the help, out of interest I'd still appreciate it if you were to explain to me how I'd go on from having created those 2 folders, tho.

Click to collapse



I'm not really sure what all that mess is about, honestly. Which is why I said so in my previous post, messy, indeed.

(◑︿◐)

I'm sorry I can't really offer anything more helpful, probably better to ask in the other thread for details. It's a friendly one.

( I do use an external EncFS binary, the latest 1.9.5, that I put in /system/bin, but I don't use Magisk, nor would I recommend it. I have proper root with a su binary and need / ( root ) mounted as RW, so it is just a matter of mounting my encrypted EncFS volumes in a decrypted /name_of_volume, and they're accessible by MiX or any other root-enabled file manager. I don't need them or want them to be accessible by anything else either, so it's perfect for my use, and quite simpler that all that with Magisk et al. )

Edit : EncFS always works with two directories or folders, if that is your question. One is encrypted, and where the actual content is. The other is the location where you 'mount' the encrypted directory, and the mounted one is decrypted. A sort of 'door' if you will, through which you modify, erase, or add things. When you unmount, the door closes. All modifications remain in the actual, encrypted directory. Until you mount it again. MiX simplifies this for the user by hiding the mounting destination. It just adds the .encfs extension to a directory and you access it ( mount it ) with the password, to close it, you still have to unmount it. But it seems to be a single directory folder, in reality it's two. Very clever and user-friendly.


----------



## FatalBulletHit (Mar 14, 2019)

Ultramanoid said:


> Edit : EncFS always works with two directories or folders, if that is your question. One is encrypted, and where the actual content is. The other is the location where you 'mount' the encrypted directory, and the mounted one is decrypted. A sort of 'door' if you will, through which you modify, erase, or add things. When you unmount, the door closes. All modifications remain in the actual, encrypted directory. Until you mount it again. MiX simplifies this for the user by hiding the mounting destination. It just adds the .encfs extension to a directory and you access it ( mount it ) with the password, to close it, you still have to unmount it. But it seems to be a single directory folder, in reality it's two. Very clever and user-friendly.

Click to collapse



That pretty much answers my question, thanks!


----------



## zo10000 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi!
Is there any option to sort the images by creation date and not by modification date? 
Thanks!


----------



## vesantor (Mar 20, 2019)

While coping  a file it always change mtime to current. This is wrong and unwanted behavior. But I haven't found any setting option to change it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 20, 2019)

zo10000 said:


> Hi!
> Is there any option to sort the images by creation date and not by modification date?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Not an exact answer but maybe worth a try: Menu > Settings > More Settings > Last modified time = disabled.

Also, there may be some dependencies on root and or busybox regarding time stamps but I'm not sure. Perhaps someone else will share an answer. Meanwhile, you could search the main thread and reviewing posts that refer to "time stamp", or "date modified" or "date created" containing relevant information.


----------



## vesantor (Mar 20, 2019)

vesantor said:


> While coping a file it always change mtime to current. This is wrong and unwanted behavior. But I haven't found any setting option to change it.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately this is problem of Android 6

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




vesantor said:


> While coping a file it always change mtime to current. This is wrong and unwanted behavior. But I haven't found any setting option to change it.

Click to collapse




Unfortunately this is problem of Android 6.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 20, 2019)

vesantor said:


> Unfortunately this is problem of Android 6.

Click to collapse



Try

Menu > Settings > More Settings > Last modified time = disabled and enabled to see if either of those settings works. If not then it may be time to search for an answer in the threads and or report it in the main thread.


----------



## vesantor (Mar 20, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Try
> 
> Menu > Settings > More Settings > Last modified time = disabled and enabled to see if either of those settings works. If not then it may be time to search for an answer in the threads and or report it in the main thread.[/QUOTE
> 
> Once more: this is Android bug.

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 20, 2019)

vesantor said:


> Once more: this is Android bug.

Click to collapse



Ahh, I misunderstood (thought it was a MiX bug in 6). Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## zo10000 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi
The last modified time, if checked, Mixplorer will try to keep the original date and time of the file. However, in case of pictures if you rotate or rename a picture, the last modified date will be the date when you edited. What I was searching for, it was an option to sort the images by the date taken.
Anyway, afterall it's a file manager not a photo editor 

Cheers


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 21, 2019)

zo10000 said:


> Hi
> The last modified time, if checked, Mixplorer will try to keep the original date and time of the file. However, in case of pictures if you rotate or rename a picture, the last modified date will be the date when you edited. What I was searching for, it was an option to sort the images by the date taken.
> Anyway, afterall it's a file manager not a photo editor
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



In general, there may be some discussion to be had about what "original date" means (I see it as "date created" rather than "date modified"). Further complicating the terminology is the fact that  "date created" could mean the time the file was first created or the time it was copied to its present location.

That being said, regarding the "date taken" stamp: Good question, I don’t know the answer, it might be worth asking in main thread.


----------



## Dhyfer (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi.

Other file explorers have the ability to remount the file system as only read R/O or reading-writing R/W. For example with FX File Explorer I can easily remount the "/" and "/System" system files to R/O or R/W.

Now, with MiXplorer how can I remount this same files to R/O or R/W?

I hope your answer


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 21, 2019)

zo10000 said:


> Hi
> The last modified time, if checked, Mixplorer will try to keep the original date and time of the file. However, in case of pictures if you rotate or rename a picture, the last modified date will be the date when you edited. What I was searching for, it was an option to sort the images by the date taken.
> Anyway, afterall it's a file manager not a photo editor

Click to collapse





IronTechmonkey said:


> In general, there may be some discussion to be had about what "original date" means (I see it as "date created" rather than "date modified"). Further complicating the terminology is the fact that  "date created" could mean the time the file was first created or the time it was copied to its present location.
> 
> That being said, regarding the "date taken" stamp: Good question, I don’t know the answer, it might be worth asking in main thread.

Click to collapse



Date Taken is normally stored as meta data *within* the image/picture file. Not all image file formats support meta data, and not all image file creators (software or hardware) create/fill in the meta data. For a file manager to extract and use this info, it would need to read and parse every file. Imagine a directory with a few hundred images within it. So, we are left with "date created"and "date modified" which generally are controlled and determined by the operating system as to how they should be used & modified; of course most OS's allow programs to override the standard recommended manner.




Dhyfer said:


> Other file explorers have the ability to remount the file system as only read R/O or reading-writing R/W. For example with FX File Explorer I can easily remount the "/" and "/System" system files to R/O or R/W.
> 
> Now, with MiXplorer how can I remount this same files to R/O or R/W?
> 
> I hope your answer

Click to collapse



I previously used ES File Manager which had that feature, and from memory, I had to manually switch the system partition to RW when I wanted to modify it, and then remember to switch it back when I was finished. MiX automatically switches the RW/RO properties for me. As I only use two avenues where I need to switch to RW and back, this feature is not missing. FYI The other case is where I do something in a script.

If I could ask, what is the reason you would like the feature for?


----------



## zo10000 (Mar 22, 2019)

I was thinking the same thing, that the creation date it's stored in metadata. It's not something to bother me too much, was only a question if it's possible or not.
Thank's for your answers.


----------



## Dhyfer (Mar 22, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> I previously used ES File Manager which had that feature, and from memory, I had to manually switch the system partition to RW when I wanted to modify it, and then remember to switch it back when I was finished. MiX automatically switches the RW/RO properties for me. As I only use two avenues where I need to switch to RW and back, this feature is not missing. FYI The other case is where I do something in a script.
> 
> If I could ask, what is the reason you would like the feature for?

Click to collapse



Well, before knowing Mixplorer my favorite file explorer was FX File Explorer. As I've said it before, with FX it's very easy to remount the system files to R/O or R/W, and in my case I remount the system file "/System" to R/W to convert user apps as system apps and equally convert any SU app as system app, only than with MiXplorer I don't know how to remount the file system to R/O or R/W and that is something I want to know. If you know how to do it and you teach me, I thank you.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 22, 2019)

Dhyfer said:


> ....only than with MiXplorer I don't know how to remount the file system to R/O or R/W and that is something I want to know. If you know how to do it and you teach me, I thank you.

Click to collapse



You do not need to worry about it. When MiX is requested to do something that requires it to mount the system partition as RW, it will do it automatically, and then automatically remount as RO when it is done.


----------



## jcmm11 (Mar 23, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> You do not need to worry about it. When MiX is requested to do something that requires it to mount the system partition as RW, it will do it automatically, and then automatically remount as RO when it is done.

Click to collapse



Not so sure about the remount to RO part. You do anything in the system partition, even just an ls, and it's mounted as RW by default.

You can blacklist partitions so that they don't get mounted as RW (which has implications for accepting OTAs). See
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=78374828

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=78375596

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=78393217

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=78401371

And, just to finish this off, it's now working correctly. I'm using 
	
	



```
"blacklist_mounts": "\/product,\/system,\/system_root,\/vendor",
```
(depending on device+Android version you may not have some of those partitions)

If you want to check what it's doing just grab some mixplorer logs and look at what they tell you.


----------



## andrizmitnick (Mar 24, 2019)

need help, why i didn't get any thumbnail of video files on my smb remote folder? it's connected on windows 10, all sharing option is already configured. thanks before.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 24, 2019)

andrizmitnick said:


> need help, why i didn't get any thumbnail of video files on my smb remote folder? it's connected on windows 10, all sharing option is already configured. thanks before.

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=78988949


----------



## [] AL [] (Mar 25, 2019)

Dhyfer said:


> Well, before knowing Mixplorer my favorite file explorer was FX File Explorer. As I've said it before, with FX it's very easy to remount the system files to R/O or R/W, and in my case I remount the system file "/System" to R/W to convert user apps as system apps and equally convert any SU app as system app, only than with MiXplorer I don't know how to remount the file system to R/O or R/W and that is something I want to know. If you know how to do it and you teach me, I thank you.

Click to collapse



Hi, I haven't read the threas too well I admit, but if you are rooted with Magisk, you can easily do that with the module found on this thread:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/module-terminal-app-systemizer-ui-t3585851


----------



## zo10000 (Apr 3, 2019)

what happened with recycle bin? after the latest update if I try to delete anything and put it in recycle bin it says: "no permission. no items deleted".
Regards!


----------



## [] AL [] (Apr 5, 2019)

zo10000 said:


> what happened with recycle bin? after the latest update if I try to delete anything and put it in recycle bin it says: "no permission. no items deleted".
> Regards!

Click to collapse



Log?
Exact version (Playstore or beta).

Works fine here on Version: 6.35.4  B19040310.

Although heyres one suggestion to Hootan: please add a dropdown option to empty recycle bin in one click [instead of first selecting all files in the bin and then delete].

Thanks


----------



## zo10000 (Apr 6, 2019)

[] AL [] said:


> Log?
> Exact version (Playstore or beta).
> 
> Works fine here on Version: 6.35.4  B19040310.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. I've also updated to version 6.35.4 where the issue is fixed. 
Cheers


----------



## maybeme2 (Apr 9, 2019)

Using android 9, when I insert a usb flashdrive, Mix shows it twice: 8346-5D91 x 2.

Why is that?

Also what is .android secure?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 9, 2019)

maybeme2 said:


> Using android 9, when I insert a usb flashdrive, Mix shows it twice: 8346-5D91 x 2.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Also what is .android secure?

Click to collapse



The duplicated instances of recently added USB drives has been reported. It may or may not be the case that only one of them is functional. I'm not sure of the status of this but to learn more you could search the main thread for similar reports and mention there that it is occurring on your device.

IIRC, the .android secure folder is a native part of the OS having to do with secure apps on external SD but  my memories of it are from back when we could move apps to external SD so you might want to do some quick research for a better explanation: "what is .android secure".

In KitKat some people deleted it (I used to but don't anymore). It may not appear in all file managers, and not all file managers are capable of deleting it, but I used to so with SD card inserted directly into card reader on computer.


----------



## maybeme2 (Apr 9, 2019)

Thank you for the explanation. 

Another question if I may.
This is a new phone (Moto G7) which is not yet rooted. But, mix let's me explore and manipulate root files as if I was rooted. How is that possible?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 10, 2019)

maybeme2 said:


> Thank you for the explanation.
> 
> Another question if I may.
> This is a new phone (Moto G7) which is not yet rooted. But, mix let's me explore and manipulate root files as if I was rooted. How is that possible?

Click to collapse



That's weird. I can imagine scenarios that would cause that but that would just be guess work without knowing more details about the device, particularly the basic information collected at the beginning of a MiXplorer log. I see you posted in the main thread. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Lightracer (Apr 19, 2019)

What's the difference between standard and silver?


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 19, 2019)

Lightracer said:


> What's the difference between standard and silver?

Click to collapse



Just read this FAQ, in this case "Getting Mixplorer":



IronTechmonkey said:


> MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)
> 
> 
> As announced  by HootanParsa here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78465999&postcount=27232
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks @TiTiB for suggesting that @FatalBulletHit's ThemeCreation Overview be included in the OPs of the FAQ. The following paragraph has been added to the theme post here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157363&postcount=6 (and some surrounding fluff was removed from the preceding and following paragraphs to the give this new addition more prominence).

"For those who would like to explore making themes there is @FatalBulletHit's, excelent Theme Creation Overview here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78541319&postcount=732. It includes a very nice colour coded and annotated chart, detailed tables, and other things which people who would like to learn about themes will find quite helpful"

Thanks at @FatalBulletHit for taking the time to create and share that material. 

[EDIT] I linked to your post rather than linking directly to the material referenced therein, in case you make change to those links, but if you would like direct links to the resources from the OPs that can be done. Please feel free to suggest how it could be better presented.


----------



## vokmed (Apr 30, 2019)

When I did add new cloud account I did created passcode, later on I tried to create automated copy task from local sdcard to cloud account, but it shows error. Is it because of passcode?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 2, 2019)

vokmed said:


> When I did add new cloud account I did created passcode, later on I tried to create automated copy task from local sdcard to cloud account, but it shows error. Is it because of passcode?

Click to collapse



Good question. I don't know if there is any limitation or issue with auto tasks regarding coud account passcodes. I would suggest the following:

- Search the main thread for recent instances of posts containing "cloud" and "autotask". You may not be able to find any but it is worth doing this to see if anyone else happens to have the same question. 

- Post the question in the main thread to find out if there is any known limitation.

- If autotask is supposed to work with cloud accounts them log the issue.


----------



## vokmed (May 8, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 8, 2019)

vokmed said:


> Thank you!

Click to collapse



If you are expressing thanks for MiXplorer (the app itself) all credit goes to our esteemed developer HootanParsa. 


[EDIT] I just realized the context of your comment. Your welcome.


----------



## N3RO815 (May 16, 2019)

Hi.

I Cant move files from a smb share to another smb share on the same disk. Copy works and move from sd card to smb share works also.
Is this not supported?


----------



## strongst (May 16, 2019)

OOmatrixOO said:


> Hi.
> 
> I Cant move files from a smb share to another smb share on the same disk. Copy works and move from sd card to smb share works also.
> Is this not supported?

Click to collapse



I'm sure you provide a log soon :good:


----------



## N3RO815 (May 17, 2019)

Yes this is the log.


```
MiXplorer v6.35.7-B19042110
Device: Xiaomi Redmi Note 4, Brand:xiaomi
Android Target: 7.0 (N, API 24)
CPU ABI: arm64-v8a, armeabi-v7a, armeabi
------------------------------------
I/STARTUP>  Loading started...
I/MiX>  Available storage: 2 /storage/emulated/0
W/Storage>  OREO StorageVolume: Interner gemeinsamer Speicher 
I/MiX>  Available storage: 1 /
I/STARTUP>  STORAGE: 74 ms
I/STARTUP>  SKINS: 11 ms
I/DB>  Refresh DB...
I/STARTUP>  DB LOADED: 40 ms
D/THUMB>  HEAP SIZE >> 23.73 MiB
I/STARTUP>  ICONS: 17 ms
I/STARTUP>  MIME_TYPES: 0 ms
I/MiX>  SMB2 v1.15 B1902181
I/STARTUP>  ADDONS: 38 ms
I/STARTUP>  CLEAR CACHE: 5 ms
D/BROWSE>  INTENT > Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10200000 cmp=com.mixplorer/.activities.BrowseActivity bnds=[108,192][972,1728] (has extras) }
I/STARTUP>  PAGES: 34 ms
I/STARTUP>  UPDATE UI: 118 ms
I/STARTUP>  TOTAL: 367 ms *********
I/MiX>  Resumed.
D/BaseHttp>  Operation started >> 2073183101
D/RestUtil>  --> GET https://mixplorer.com/latest?l=de http/1.1
D/RestUtil>  Accept: application/json; charset=UTF-8
D/RestUtil>  User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; Android 9; Pixel) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/70.0.3538.110 Mobile Safari/537.36
D/RestUtil>  Connection: keep-alive
D/RestUtil>  --> END GET
D/RestUtil>  <-- 200  https://mixplorer.com/latest/?l=de (776ms)
D/RestUtil>  server: nginx
D/RestUtil>  date: Fri, 17 May 2019 15:53:34 GMT
D/RestUtil>  content-type: application/json
D/RestUtil>  content-length: 4106
D/RestUtil>  last-modified: Sun, 21 Apr 2019 21:23:48 GMT
D/RestUtil>  x-cache: HIT from Backend
D/RestUtil>  accept-ranges: bytes
D/RestUtil>  <-- END HTTP
I/SMBExplorer>  SMB 2.x
D/HUB>  ITEM >> smb://[email protected]
I/SMBExplorer>  IP: 192.168.178.30:445, hostname: UNRAID
I/DB>  Refresh DB...
D/DATA_LOADER>  libs.dde: status_access_denied (0xc0000022): could not connect to \\192.168.178.30\isos
D/HUB>  ITEM >> smb://[email protected]/JDownloader
D/HUB>  ITEM >> smb://[email protected]
D/DATA_LOADER>  libs.dde: status_access_denied (0xc0000022): could not connect to \\192.168.178.30\isos
D/HUB>  ITEM >> smb://[email protected]/Privat
D/Pager>  DROP Fi = NULL 
I/MiX>  ----- Operation started ----------------------
I/MiX>  Action: MOVE
D/COUNT>  Total: 46493 bytes
I/OPERATION>  #1 MOVE 
		SRC smb://[email protected]/JDownloader/logcat.txt
		DST smb://[email protected]/Privat
I/OPERATION>  #1 MOVE  -------
	 
I/MiX>  Kein Element verschoben
I/MiX>  ----- Operation finished. 0s -------------
I/MiX>  MiX paused.
I/DB>  Refresh DB...
```


----------



## mrka (May 17, 2019)

I've searched around in the past but have never come up with a finite answer. Is there a plan to support Google Drive Team Drives?

Personally that's the one feature that would put this over the top for me. I left esfile for MiX and absolutely love it, no going back at this point.

Keep it up, ya'll are making a great product!

Thanks,
Jay

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## strongst (May 17, 2019)

mrka said:


> I've searched around in the past but have never come up with a finite answer. Is there a plan to support Google Drive Team Drives?
> 
> Personally that's the one feature that would put this over the top for me. I left esfile for MiX and absolutely love it, no going back at this point.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was already requested in the original thread, you'll find requests there https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691


----------



## mrka (May 17, 2019)

strongst said:


> Was already requested in the original thread, you'll find requests there https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks for pointing that out. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 17, 2019)

mrka said:


> Personally that's the one feature that would put this over the top for me. I left esfile for MiX and absolutely love it, no going back at this point.

Click to collapse



You are not alone. Many of us have ditched those other apps for MiXplorer in spite of a few limitations. 



mrka said:


> Keep it up, ya'll are making a great product!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay

Click to collapse



This thread is just some words which describe how to use MiXplorer. The real magic happens in the primary thread hosted by HootanParsa.


----------



## carretas1995 (May 18, 2019)

Hi, I just installed the application. I'm having problems accessing a shared folder in windows 10 on my lan. I add the new storage in the application and when I hit the local search, I find the pc (I do not have a user password), but when I access it, it launches the message "check your connection"; on the other hand with other explorers I can enter without problems.


----------



## student975 (May 21, 2019)

When I use MiXplorer to open a ebook located in internal memory with third party ebook reader (AlReader), the file is copied to /Download (in fact, in sibling folder), and the copy is given to reader.

How to force an original file  be opened by a reader?


----------



## melchiar (May 24, 2019)

I'm trying to send files to my android Tv but no luck.

MiXplorer is open on TV, desired location
MiXplorer is open on phone, select file, send to, it searches and doesn't find anything..
All on same network. Android TV cable, phone wifi
Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## george brown (May 30, 2019)

melchiar said:


> I'm trying to send files to my android Tv but no luck.
> 
> MiXplorer is open on TV, desired location
> MiXplorer is open on phone, select file, send to, it searches and doesn't find anything..
> ...

Click to collapse



You should try ShareIt app from play store. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 31, 2019)

*Hidden file*

While in MiX, after selecting a file, then selecting the menu in the top right, one of the options is to "hide" the file; or "un-hide" it if you previously have hidden the file.

After selecting this method, the file in MiX becomes a little greyed out, however, the filename itself has not changed nor any of the attributes. I would of expected the behavior would be to add a dot (ie ".") in front of the name. Isn't that the standard Linux way to hide a file?

Out of interest, what does MiX do?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 31, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> While in MiX, after selecting a file, then selecting the menu in the top right, one of the options is to "hide" the file; or "un-hide" it if you previously have hidden the file.
> 
> After selecting this method, the file in MiX becomes a little greyed out, however, the filename itself has not changed nor any of the attributes. I would of expected the behavior would be to add a dot (ie ".") in front of the name. Isn't that the standard Linux way to hide a file?
> 
> Out of interest, what does MiX do?

Click to collapse



Good question. I think it goes like so: 

- As you describe, items named with a preceding DOT are naturally flagged as hidden as part of their item attributes a-la Linux.  

- Within MiXplorer the hide/unhide flag is a MiXplorer specific tracking of hide/unhide status which when changed does not modify the file attributes as seen by the OS and other apps. Items named with preceding dot are seen as hidden by MiX and cannot unhidden.

- Toggling Show/Hide hidden (with no items selected) will apply to both of the aforementioned item types: naturally flagged with preceding DOT and flagged within MiXplorer.


----------



## wimstefan (Jun 5, 2019)

Just a short question while creating my own theme: what is the variable for the background in the code editor?


----------



## wimstefan (Jun 5, 2019)

wimstefan said:


> Just a short question while creating my own theme: what is the variable for the background in the code editor?

Click to collapse



Nevermind - I found it myself ... it's regulated via the background dim


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 8, 2019)

From the main thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=79211286&postcount=29083


			
				_jis_ said:
			
		

> You don't need to install any app for this when you have MiXplorer.
> Just long press the Address in the Main bar then tap “Refresh media-store”.
> I am using Pie and it works perfectly for me.

Click to collapse



I was wondering, if there is any way to do a media scan of a single file? I have a large music collection (>3000 files) and did not wish to kick of a scan of every file, when I only wish to add one more file into the Media dB


----------



## MrTooPhone (Jun 23, 2019)

*Need help in changing file's permissions*

So I do a long click on the file, Properties, Permissions, click the settings I desire, but then I get the message rw-r-r failed.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## nussbaum (Jun 23, 2019)

MrTooPhone said:


> So I do a long click on the file, Properties, Permissions, click the settings I desire, but then I get the message rw-r-r failed. What am I doing wrong?

Click to collapse



That's because of sdcardfs, googles "filesystem", which is mounted on top of your sd's real filesystem. You can't change permissions, perhaps in /etc/fstab. See 'mount | grep storage' in a terminal.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 23, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> From the main thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=79211286&postcount=29083
> 
> I was wondering, if there is any way to do a media scan of a single file? I have a large music collection (>3000 files) and did not wish to kick of a scan of every file, when I only wish to add one more file into the Media dB

Click to collapse



I'm fairly sure there is a way to do a media scan on an individual file, for instance after an individual file operation. I recall reading about that somewhere but cannot find the source.

That may (or may not) be what MiXplorer  is doing while we have the advanced setting refresh media store enabled - as opposed to manually refreshing entire media store by long pressing location.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Jun 23, 2019)

nussbaum said:


> That's because of sdcardfs, googles "filesystem", which is mounted on top of your sd's real filesystem. You can't change permissions, perhaps in /etc/fstab. See 'mount | grep storage' in a terminal.

Click to collapse



If I were to move the file to system/etc would I be able to change the permissions in that location?


----------



## nussbaum (Jun 23, 2019)

MrTooPhone said:


> If I were to move the file to system/etc would I be able to change the permissions in that location?

Click to collapse



Well, you could if Mixplorer has root permission and can mount your /system writable. But i expect your file will get its old permissions if you move it back to sd. With fstab i meant to change the way you sd is mounted, but thats no easy task. If you use Magisk this could be somethong for you: https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/module-exsdcard-write-access-enabler-t3670428


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 24, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I'm fairly sure there is a way to do a media scan on an individual file, for instance after an individual file operation. I recall reading about that somewhere but cannot find the source.
> 
> That may (or may not) be what MiXplorer  is doing while we have the advanced setting refresh media store enabled - as opposed to manually refreshing entire media store by long pressing location.

Click to collapse



]I would guess after a file copy/move action, a media scan of the file may be explicitly issued.

I know you can do a media scan of a single file within android. I created a shell script which iterates through each individual file or I could build an app for it, but the file browsing that MiX already does would be a HEAP of code. I was hoping there would be a way/menu item within MiX that I had yet to find. Thanks for considering about it.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Jun 24, 2019)

nussbaum said:


> Well, you could if Mixplorer has root permission and can mount your /system writable. But i expect your file will get its old permissions if you move it back to sd. With fstab i meant to change the way you sd is mounted, but thats no easy task. If you use Magisk this could be somethong for you: https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/module-exsdcard-write-access-enabler-t3670428

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I was having issues with my GPS and was thinking of copying a new gps.conf to the system/etc directory.  I was simply experimenting with changing permissions of files before proceeding.  It may be easier to restore a TWRP backup prior to my GPS issues.


----------



## jcmm11 (Jun 24, 2019)

MrTooPhone said:


> Thanks. I was having issues with my GPS and was thinking of copying a new gps.conf to the system/etc directory. I was simply experimenting with changing permissions of files before proceeding. It may be easier to restore a TWRP backup prior to my GPS issues.

Click to collapse



You can overlay the existing gps.conf using Magisk. Assuming you're on the latest version of Magisk simply create
/data/adb/modules/gpsconf/system/etc/gps.conf
using the file with your desired changes. You can also add 
/data/adb/modules/gpsconf/module.prop with contents of (example)

```
id=gpsconf
name=gpsconf
version=v1
versionCode=1
author=MrTooPhone
description=replacement gps.conf
```
Reboot and you should be good to go. You can then modify the contents to your hearts desire.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Jun 24, 2019)

jcmm11 said:


> You can overlay the existing gps.conf using Magisk. Assuming you're on the latest version of Magisk

Click to collapse



Thanks. however,  I am still on SuperSU,  i will make the switch on my next phone.


----------



## jcmm11 (Jun 24, 2019)

MrTooPhone said:


> Thanks. however, I am still on SuperSU, i will make the switch on my next phone.

Click to collapse



Still possible, just a little more difficult. Create your modified gps.conf and place it in /data/local/gps.conf

Place a script in su.d
mount --bind /data/local/gps.conf /system/etc/gps.conf

Reboot. That should do the trick. You could also place gps.conf in /su rather than /data/local but I forget the exact layout in there so used /data/local/ instead.

(If that doesn't work try 
su -mm -c mount --bind /data/local/gps.conf /system/etc/gps.conf
as the command. I don't remember if global namespace was on by default during boot scripts or not)


----------



## PeFri (Jun 26, 2019)

*[Question] Write to NTSF USB stick - How to setup MiXplorer?*

I may not have the right MiXplorer setup to write and to properly read my NTFS USB sticks and backup disks:
- I am not able to write to my NTSF USB stick. 
- Direct Link video play from NTSF USB stick mostly fails after FAT32 file length.
+ Though, copy the full NTSF length of video file and playing the copied file from phone's internal ("external") SD works well. (Tested with some 8GB+ mp4 videos.)
Searching for a better MiXplorer setup I found  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=78290605#post78290605 (OP #26809 on p.2681 in the developer thread) with the encouraging message "...(I tried exFAT, FAT32, NTFS and ext4) MiXplorer can always access and write on it...".

Question: What setup steps in MiXplorer will I need so thatMiXplorer can give me the same complete service for my NTFS USB sticks as it gives me for my exFAT USB sticks?
What MiXplorer setup do you experienced users use for NTSF USB sticks?

Thank you in advance!
Regards,
PeFri

P.S.1
My phones:
Galaxy S4, GT-I9505, Android 5.0.1, no root
Galaxy S7edge, SM-G935F, Android 8.0.0, no root, Samsung Experience 9.0
On both phones:
MiXplorer V 6.38.0-Silver
Inside each phone an "external" SD card kind of SanDisk Extreme PRO SDXC 95 MB/Sek, Class 10, U3, V30 (64GB in S4, 128GB in S7edge)

P.S.2
I also found https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=76917167#post76917167
Eleo #25218
Unfortunately, the suggested free Paragon mounter app(https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.paragon.mounter) is no longer available in Play Store. 
Now, June 2019, there is another Paragon NTFS mounter app. It is not free and it is exclusively tied to TC and not intended to work with any other file explorer. Therefore no option for MiXporer?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 28, 2019)

avlid said:


> It reminds a religious sect. You rush at me in defense of the developer, expressing some fantasies and conjectures. The developer does not need your services. He is an adequate normal person, I just regret that I could not convince him of the error, that's all. And you should not shame.

Click to collapse



The defense of the app, the developer or the rules and expectations, which was directed at you was not blind. It was in response to your consistently uncooperative and rude style of communication. Furthermore, you insult most of us all by lumping our opinions together and calling them fantasy just because you and you alone disagree strongly. Whether or not your technological points are valid there is a better way to communicate them.


----------



## PeFri (Jun 30, 2019)

*[FAQ request] Write to NTSF USB stick*

Hi,
Since my question in #866 I continued my search. 
On the Paragon homepage I learned that the  Paragon NTFS app is no longer free and and no longer an android extension open to all other editor and player apps. 
  But I was wrong that it is exclusively supporting TC. Yesterday I found that it also enables X-plorer to do the expected NTFS magic regarding playing long videos and writing (Add, Rename, Edit) on NTFS formatted disks from phones without root. 
Though, I have found two workarounds for my NTFS needs, I would be very happy to stay with MiXplorer and to learn how to set up MiXplorer to get the same NTSF USB stick performance. I highly appreciate HootanParsa's dedication and  work in creating MiXplorer as most useful and versatile explorer.
Please, consider my [Question] from #866 as [FAQ request].
Regards,
Pefri

P.S.
Some preliminary results of my testing the two workarounds. These tailor my expectations regarding the NTFS USB device features:
* For my large file tests, I prefer USB sticks with LED indicators which show me if the USB stick is working or idly waiting for work.
* Practically no positioning latency for short videos up to 1 hour play time.
* The fist long distance time jump (jump distance beyond 1 hour play time) may take up to 30 seconds.
* After the fist long jump, other long distance time jumps may need below 5 seconds to locate the exact time position. 
* Surprisingly, the positioning latency does not depend on the power of the phone, is practically same on the S4 and the more powerful S7.
* Play and Jump-to performance of the videos appear to depend on 
.. length of the video, 
.. codec (h.265, h.264, mpeg2) 
.. packetizing within the mp4 (or tS) container.
Depending on the kind of video, one out of my 3 favorite players (BSPlayer, MX Player and VLC player) performs best.
BSplayer and VLC offer a "Jump to time" option.
All three players allow to browse through the time line with the slider.
All three players support long Microsoft Windows compatible file names. 
These results meet my user needs.


----------



## Tarkanbulan (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi, I am trying to figure out if it is possible create auto task to assign a folder to achieve:
Find epub files and move to cloud folder daily basis. 
1. Assign a folder
2. Assign a type of file
3. Move them to a cloud folder
Thank you very much


----------



## RealisticRealisations (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi all. I'm curious how I can fix this issue now that I've moved to MiXplorer (only just read about the crap ES pulled and how it's not even on the Play Store).

A bit of info; I run a seedbox that I connect to via SFTP to download all my content. I used to have this connected via ES File Explorer which I would then use to "Open As" a file and load it into Android Download Manager Pro (ADM Pro 7.6). ADM Pro would then download the file via the link given to it by ES. All downloads worked perfectly and would hit max speed no issue.

The links that ES would provide to ADM looked like the following;
http://127.0.0.1:59777/sftp%2Fusername%40server.address%2Fsubdirectory%2Ffilename.file

 Since switching to MiXplorer and setting up an SFTP server in that my downloads barely work at all. It's setup using the same server, same directory, same port and same authentication but yet MiXplorer parses the links differently which I'm assuming is one of the points of failure.

 When opening an SFTP file in ADM Pro via MiXplorer it will give a link like this;
http://127.0.0.1:48593/randomnumber/filename.file

These files will start to download and will eventually finish downloading, however they will never hit above a few hundred KB/s and will stop and start constantly. This is in direct contrast to the ES File Explorer links which work perfectly, don't stop/start and hit max speed.

 My only assumption here is that ES was actively handing off the download directly to ADM to handle whereas MiXplorer is trying to have ADM pull the file from MiXplorer while it handles the connection. Also, if I try and copy the file location given by MiXplorer into ADM it won't work as the link given is an SFTP:// one which isn't supported in ADM (hence using ES/MiXplorer to give the link as an HTTP:// one to the localhost).


----------



## TiTiB (Jul 7, 2019)

Been driving myself crazy trying to figure out the location  of the Skins setting for, in my words, the "previously selected folder tint" or highlight or whatever. Screenshot of current look attached. Thanks!


----------



## Wolfcity (Jul 8, 2019)

TiTiB said:


> Been driving myself crazy trying to figure out the location of the Skins setting for, in my words, the "previously selected folder tint" or highlight or whatever. Screenshot of current look attached. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I have a similar problem, I'm looking for the colour that is used for  marking a part of text to copy/paste it. I think it should be the same tint like the one that is used when long pressing a folder.

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Wolfcity (Jul 8, 2019)

Wolfcity said:


> I have a similar problem, I'm looking for the colour that is used for marking a part of text to copy/paste it. I think it should be the same tint like the one that is used when long pressing a folder.

Click to collapse



Attached screenshot.

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbellu (Jul 8, 2019)

TiTiB said:


> Been driving myself crazy trying to figure out the location of the Skins setting for, in my words, the "previously selected folder tint" or highlight or whatever. Screenshot of current look attached. Thanks!

Click to collapse



If i well remember it is highlited by code. No key in editor for this until now...

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Wolfcity said:


> Attached screenshot.

Click to collapse



Change this in skin editor:
TEXT_EDIT_SELECTION_BACKGROUND


----------



## Wolfcity (Jul 8, 2019)

simonbellu said:


> Change this in skin editor:
> TEXT_EDIT_SELECTION_BACKGROUND

Click to collapse



Thanks, that's working. 
But I've got another problem now. At the moment I'm using DJDarkknight96 Glass Theme. As you can see it's set to default in the skin section when I import it and there's no option to edit it.
Is it because it's a theme and not a skin?
I'm almost sure that I've edited other parts of it in the past....
Am I messing up something about the difference between themes and skins? Are themes not editable without opening the .mit file?


Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbellu (Jul 8, 2019)

Wolfcity said:


> Thanks, that's working.
> But I've got another problem now. I'm using DJDarkknight96 Glass Theme. As you can see it's set to default in the skin section when I import it and there's no option to edit it.
> Is it because it's a theme and not a skin?
> I'm almost sure that I've edited other parts of it in the past....
> Am I messing up something about the difference between themes and skins? Are themes not editable without opening the .mit file?

Click to collapse



Yes the first one is a theme and cannot be edited in settings. Only removed. It is a .mit file that you have imported. To edit a .mit file you can rename it to .zip then unzip the folder and you will find inside a properties.xml with all theme settings and a folder with all the custom icons.. Those listed after the theme in your screenshot are instead skins and you can edit them in the skin editor...so if you want to customize a theme without messing with properties.xml file you can import it as you made and then apply over it a skin that overrides the tint colors of the theme so that in this way you can use your custom colors editing the values in the skin editor ui, much simpler than editing the xml file of the theme itself.


----------



## FdeKlerk (Jul 9, 2019)

*Batch renaming.*

Hi All.

I have been using renaming Wizard for quite some time now and since the S10+ with PIE rooted the app does not work.
So I decided to have a go at MiX and seems to be able to do the job all along  however the onlything that I can not seem to get past is the brackets?

I would like to be able to rename in a number sequence "1,2,3,4,5..." but I get the following "(1),(2),(3),(4),(5)..."

Please can anyone share some insight on how to remove those brackets??? I have tried to remove the brackets in the parameter's option like so %1n but no luck.

Solved it by renaming the full name leaving extension and starting the number sequence at 1 and adding %2d at parameters.


----------



## simonbellu (Jul 9, 2019)

FdeKlerk said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have been using renaming Wizard for quite some time now and since the S10+ with PIE rooted the app does not work.
> So I decided to have a go at MiX and seems to be able to do the job all along  however the onlything that I can not seem to get past is the brackets?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi look at this picture. You have to select "Full name" option to get rid of the brackets. Set your rename popup and advanced optiond as the picture from my example.


----------



## FdeKlerk (Jul 9, 2019)

*Spacing.*



simonbellu said:


> Hi look at this picture. You have to select "Full name" option to get rid of the brackets. Set your rename popup and advanced optiond as the picture from my example.

Click to collapse



Yes, that is perfect but how to get rid of the space between a and 1?

I have a tasker profile using about 200 files and now some of them have a space in front of the number.


----------



## simonbellu (Jul 9, 2019)

FdeKlerk said:


> Yes, that is perfect but how to get rid of the space between a and 1?
> 
> I have a tasker profile using about 200 files and now some of them have a space in front of the number.

Click to collapse



Delete the space in the incremental pattern field. I let it after delete the brackets. See picture


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jul 21, 2019)

Could some regex expert help me by telling the right expression to remove the last 4 chars from a name but not touching in the extension. I tried .{4}$ but it considers the extension. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcmm11 (Jul 21, 2019)

marciozomb13 said:


> Could some regex expert help me by telling the right expression to remove the last 4 chars from a name but not touching in the extension. I tried .{4}$ but it considers the extension. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



(.*).{4}(\..*)$
Replacement string
$1$2


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jul 21, 2019)

jcmm11 said:


> (.*).{4}(\..*)$
> Replacement string
> $1$2

Click to collapse



Absolutely perfect, thank you for your help.


----------



## jcmm11 (Jul 21, 2019)

marciozomb13 said:


> Could some regex expert help me by telling the right expression to remove the last 4 chars from a name but not touching in the extension. I tried .{4}$ but it considers the extension. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Even better
(.*?).{0,4}(\.[^.]*)$

Replacement string stays the same
$1$2

That should handle pretty much any name you throw at it. Extension length shouldn't matter and if the name before the extension is less than 4 characters it'll remove them and leave you with the extension (a dot file).
If the name contains multiple periods it'll still handle it correctly, treating just the final grouping as the extension.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jul 21, 2019)

jcmm11 said:


> Even better
> (.*?).{0,4}(\.[^.]*)$
> 
> Replacement string stays the same
> ...

Click to collapse



Regex is life, but not for mere mortals. Glad you are among us


----------



## TiTiB (Jul 21, 2019)

marciozomb13 said:


> Regex is life, but not for mere mortals. Glad you are among us

Click to collapse



MiXplorer is what first got me interested in regex! I'm still in the 'baby steps' phase—actually, 'crawling' is more like it—but I realize how powerful it is and how, once learned, can make my computing life much better.


----------



## jcmm11 (Jul 21, 2019)

TiTiB said:


> MiXplorer is what first got me interested in regex! I'm still in the 'baby steps' phase—actually, 'crawling' is more like it—but I realize how powerful it is and how, once learned, can make my computing life much better.

Click to collapse



Class is in session ? break down and explain the last regex?
Not just what, but why I made the choices I did.


----------



## TiTiB (Jul 23, 2019)

jcmm11 said:


> Class is in session ? break down and explain the last regex?
> Not just what, but why I made the choices I did.

Click to collapse



I cheated. But learned some stuff!


----------



## jcmm11 (Jul 23, 2019)

TiTiB said:


> I cheated. But learned some stuff!

Click to collapse



Even cheating you missed probably the most important part of this regex. Hmm, before I spell it out see if you can figure out out. Try the following regexes and see how they act differently, then see if you can tell me why. Compare them to the existing one.
Replacement string is still $1$2
(.*).{0,4}(\.[^.]*)$

(.*).{1,4}(\.[^.]*)$

Here's one huge hint - it has to do with greediness. You're cheating help missed something because it's only looking at single characters. To really start to understand regexes and how they work you need to understand greedy vs lazy regular expressions. See http://www.rexegg.com/regex-quantifiers.html


----------



## anton.zakreev (Jul 25, 2019)

*FTPES*

Is there any way to setup FTPES (explicit FTP over TLS) connection in MiXplorer? When I try to connect to server, it just says "Policy requires SSL.", but I can't find any settings to specify encryption method.


----------



## Norup58 (Jul 30, 2019)

Not sure if I should post my question here or on the Mixplorer main thread?
Anyway, here goes:
I'm using Mixplorer 6.39.2 on my rooted Samsung S10. I have ticked Allow Root in Settings/More Settings and Mixplorer has Superuser status. I can make a new folder in Root, Internal Storage & on the SD-card but can only change Permissions on the folder located in Root.
Am I missing a setting which allows me to change Permissions for folder/files in Internal Storage & the SD-card?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 30, 2019)

Norup58 said:


> I'm using Mixplorer 6.39.2 on my rooted Samsung S10. I have ticked Allow Root in Settings/More Settings and Mixplorer has Superuser status. I can make a new folder in Root, Internal Storage & on the SD-card but can only change Permissions on the folder located in Root.
> Am I missing a setting which allows me to change Permissions for folder/files in Internal Storage & the SD-card?

Click to collapse



Your SD mount is mounted as if it were a simple DOS format which does not have permissions. ie its acting exactly as expected. The other mounts with permission properties are Linux style mounts; normally as EXT4 or F2FS depending on the actual format of the underlying partition. Also note that external SD Cards are commonly formatted in DOS style formats, so no matter where you access them they can not support permissions; again dependent on the underlying partition format. I actually have formattedmine as F2FS



Norup58 said:


> Not sure if I should post my question here or on the Mixplorer main thread?

Click to collapse



And this is the perfect thread for your question.:good:


----------



## Norup58 (Jul 30, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> Your SD mount is mounted as if it were a simple DOS format which does not have permissions. ie its acting exactly as expected. The other mounts with permission properties are Linux style mounts; normally as EXT4 or F2FS depending on the actual format of the underlying partition. Also note that external SD Cards are commonly formatted in DOS style formats, so no matter where you access them they can not support permissions; again dependent on the underlying partition format. I actually have formattedmine as F2FS

Click to collapse



Just a follow-up comment / question so I 100% understand it: looking at my phone's 3 storage types, as per Mixplorer, I have 
Root which is listed as type: ext4 - allows Permissions
Internal Storage (128 Gb) which is listed as type: sdcardfs - no Permissions
external SD-card (128 Gb) which is also listed as type: sdcardfs - no Permissions

So as per your very good explanation, I can just re-format my external SD-card to EXT4 or F2FS-type and have permissions but no way to do this with the phone's internal storage?
Also, I'm guessing even if I copy a folder/file from a non-EXT4 storage to an EXT4 storage, change permissions and copy back to the non-EXT4 storage the permissions will revert back to the original permissions-settings?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 30, 2019)

Norup58 said:


> So as per your very good explanation, I can just re-format my external SD-card to EXT4 or F2FS-type and have permissions but no way to do this with the phone's internal storage?

Click to collapse



That's what I have done. And i use the mount under /mnt/media_rw/XXXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXX

As for formatting your internal storage, its actually a folder off of your data partition. I have my internal data partition (ie where all my apps private data is stored) also foirmatted as F2FS. As such, the internal SDCard is also formatted as F2FS. But understand, the mount point /sdcard is still mapped and acts like a simple DOS format; ie no permissions. There are many places it is mounted and remounted. One to look at is /data/media/0 but this all depends on which version of android you are running.



Norup58 said:


> Also, I'm guessing even if I copy a folder/file from a non-EXT4 storage to an EXT4 storage, change permissions and copy back to the non-EXT4 storage the permissions will revert back to the original permissions-settings?

Click to collapse



The storage permissions applied are set by the mount permissions, so generally speaking yes. The mount specifies how any processes apply/use permissions at that re-mount via the specified user/group I think. 

Don't forget, but I have to state the obvious, reformatting will wipe all your data.

To see all your mount info, you can try the following app I built: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-temefi-comprehensive-documentation-t3806260
You will find the mount stuff under: Device Details>Partition Info


----------



## Elveneleven (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi guys, 

i want to rename a bunch of files with different names to samefilename_ 001.txt, samefilename_002.txt,.... and so on.

Therefore I use the mixplorer rename option  with extended settings option. For incremental number format i use "_%03d" and start number is 1.

My problem is that one file (the first one) isn't renamed with the incremental number but only with the "samefilename"

Is it possible to rename really all files with the numbers? If yes how is this achieved. 

Hope someone can help. Thanks in advance. 

Elveneleven. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Labs


----------



## breakingspell (Aug 2, 2019)

Sup! I'm trying to get away from Solid Explorer and am almost 100% satisfied with all the features MiXplorer offers. 
Only two things regarding file operations get me wondering though, I've searched around and haven't found discussion on what i'm seeing. Would be great to see them considered as features/options unless i'm missing something! 

1. When adding files to the task list queue, choosing to Move rather than Copy hides those files from the source folder, rather than simply graying or dimming them like almost every other file manager. This is fairly disorienting, especially when working with large lists of files and selectively moving a portion of them. Figured this behavior would be an option, but I'm not seeing anything in the settings or FAQ (only came up with this forum post mentioning the process at all.)

2. The Task List pane would be much more useful as well if it had the option to start expanded, where it lists files and thumbnails, instead of having to long-press every time to see this data before pasting. Multiple jobs can stack up and visualizing them is very handy, at the moment it requires that extra press when it starts collapsed. Not a game-breaker by any means, but would be superb to have as an option to set by default. 

Loving the app so far, the image viewer and search functions are more polished and quicker than Solid's by a long run, even over slow networks using SFTP and Webdav (Nextcloud). Keep up the great work!


----------



## TiTiB (Aug 2, 2019)

breakingspell said:


> 2. The Task List pane would be much more useful as well if it had the option to start expanded, where it lists files and thumbnails, instead of having to long-press every time to see this data before pasting. Multiple jobs can stack up and visualizing them is very handy, at the moment it requires that extra press when it starts collapsed. Not a game-breaker by any means, but would be superb to have as an option to set by default.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## hltdev (Aug 3, 2019)

I hope this is the right place to post this....

To anyone who uses Termux and always finds they are going back and forth between Mix and the terminal, this script is for you! 

Add the following to wherever you keep your aliases:

   - - - code start - - - 
   # open current working directory in mixplorer
   function mix ()
   {
      pn="com.mixplorer"
      cn="com.mixplorer.activities.ExploreActivity"
      act="com.mixplore.ACTION_OPEN_FOLDER"
      dir="${PWD}"
      am start -n $pn/$cn -a $act -d $dir --user 0
   }
 - - - code end - - -

Now in termux or whatever terminal you use, whenever you want to open the current directory in Mixplorer simply type:

   mix

If all goes well it will open the current working directory in Mix (it will even open system folders, at least on my device which is rooted).

An additional alias you can use instead if you want to be able to open ANY directory, not just the working dir:

   - - - code start - - - 
# open any directory in mixplorer
# takes cmd line arg 1 as path to open

function exp ()
{
pn="com.mixplorer"
cn="com.mixplorer.activities.ExploreActivity"
act="com.mixplore.ACTION_OPEN_FOLDER"
dir="${1}"
[[ ! -z "${dir}" ]] && (am start -n $pn/$cn -a $act -d $

}
 - - - code end - - -

Now to open a directory:
mixDir [path to folder you want to open here] 

  example - - > exp /sdcard/Downloads/

Hope this is as useful to others as it was for me, I know for myself this simple alias saves a ton of time and opening/switching of apps... 

Jared


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 4, 2019)

How can I set MIXPlorer as the default file chooser? I want to bypass the system DocumentsUI because it won't show my external SD card, even though I've enabled the option to do so.


----------



## User430 (Aug 5, 2019)

*SMB question.*

Does anyone have issues with SMB often losing connection, or freezes up when attempting to stream media (using MX Player) off Windows share?
When it happens while folder browsing, I realized I can can open the storage settings for the SMB share, and remove the 2 bottom lines under advanced settings: free & total.
It always auto populates back the free/total storage space on the shared drive, but upon immediate deleting and saving it, SMB populates the home directory and it's good until it's not again.
All started happening after switching to Mixplorer Silver v6.34.0 (currently v6.39.2), and removing the standard Mix & Add-ons. Settings are the same, Windows PC hasn't changed anything. Works fine on other file managers, except MiX, tried switching back to a newer version Standard Mixplorer (v6.37.0) and noticed it inherited the same problems, although not nearly as frequent.

Any help to resolve this would be appreciated. I've tried a fresh install, reconfigured it after only importing just the skin, no previous settings or even bookmarks. The configuration is:
URL: smb://192.168.x.x, Username and PW is the same as the Windows Login account. Under advanced settings, the only changes are fix_illegal_characters=1, smb1=0 & thumbnail=1.. All others I left blank. 
Am I missing something here? I feel it's probably something stupid I've overlooked, but it doesn't seem to get any better with updates.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 5, 2019)

User430 said:


> Does anyone have issues with SMB often losing connection, or freezes up when attempting to stream media (using MX Player) off Windows share?
> When it happens while folder browsing, I realized I can can open the storage settings for the SMB share, and remove the 2 bottom lines under advanced settings: free & total.
> It always auto populates back the free/total storage space on the shared drive, but upon immediate deleting and saving it, SMB populates the home directory and it's good until it's not again.
> All started happening after switching to Mixplorer Silver v6.34.0 (currently v6.39.2), and removing the standard Mix & Add-ons. Settings are the same, Windows PC hasn't changed anything. Works fine on other file managers, except MiX, tried switching back to a newer version Standard Mixplorer (v6.37.0) and noticed it inherited the same problems, although not nearly as frequent.
> ...

Click to collapse



That (very well described) issue seems like it could be a bug or a new unavoidable evil, either way worth logging and posting in main thread if you've not yet found an answer.


----------



## GuestK00348 (Aug 12, 2019)

There are 22 .txt files in a folder. The names of these files start 1....txt 2.....txt 3.....txt etc...  Sorting 1 through 21 is what I want [A-Z].

But 22.....txt is in first place. 22.....txt is not at the end of the list. How do I fix this?

I know stupid question and I'm sorry for my English.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Greatnamee (Aug 13, 2019)

@ IronTechmonkey

I'm tryin to batch rename some mp3 files from:

1 - Example
2 - Sample
to:
01. Example
02. Sample

I've played around with the regex function and done some research into it but I still can't figure out the correct expression to use. Could you help me deduce how I can batch rename using regex please?
Also, using regex is there a way that I can grab information from music file tags and add that information into the file name like year, artist, genre etc and the same for album folder name?

Any and all help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jcmm11 (Aug 13, 2019)

Greatnamee said:


> @ IronTechmonkey
> 
> I'm tryin to batch rename some mp3 files from:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For the rename - this will work assuming all your files start with a single digit. If your files go

9 - Example
10 - Sample

then this will not work. You'll need a separate regex for 10 or greater.

Regex:
(\d) - (.+)

New name:
0$1.$2

Personal fetish - I hate spaces in file names. If you really want a space just make it 0$1. $2

As far as grabbing info from music tags, nope that's way beyond the scope of a regex. There's tagging programs that will do that


----------



## Greatnamee (Aug 13, 2019)

jcmm11 said:


> For the rename - this will work assuming all your files start with a single digit. If your files go
> 
> 9 - Example
> 10 - Sample
> ...

Click to collapse



This works perfect, thank you jcmm11. Yeah figured the tags question was a long shot but thought I'd check just to make sure. This regex will work for renaming mp3's on the fly :good:


----------



## Exaptation (Aug 15, 2019)

*Google Drive intégration issues in MiX*

@IronTechmonkey

I backup my laptop to Google Drive via Backup and Sync.  The files are placed in a separate director y called 'My Laptop', which is visible when searched in MiX.  However, it is empty.  This doesn't make sense because there are a ton of files visible via the Drive app.  How can I view these directories in MiX?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## faaramin (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi All.   
I have been using renaming Wizard for quite some time now and since the S10+ with PIE rooted the app does not work.
So I decided to have a go at MiX and seems to be able to do the job all along however the onlything that I can not seem to get past is the brackets?  

I would like to be able to rename in a number sequence "1,2,3,4,5..." but I get the following "(1),(2),(3),(4),(5)..."

Please can anyone share some insight on how to remove those brackets???   
I have tried to remove the brackets in the parameter's option like so %1n but no luck.
لوازم یدکی رنو
لوازم یدکی مگان 
لوازم یدکی ال90 
لوازم یدکی ال 90​


----------



## D4ND310 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi, @faaramin. Just use simply "%d" and let the Starting Number feature rename sequentially.
One small niggle that I've found with all renaming options is that the first file in any sequence will be renamed without an appended number, as in; file_, file_1, file_2, ...


----------



## zo10000 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi
I have an issue when adding a OneDrive storage. When I add the storage I'm asked for the unlock pattern. After adding the pattern and the credentials for OneDrive the storage it's added and the pattern or fingerprint it's asked to unlock the drive, however after exiting from Mixplorer somehow the credentials are lost. I'm asked to unlock the drive and after that I'm redirected again to put in my credentials.
This happens with google drive also, but seems to work fine with Mega.
I'm attaching also a log file.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 5, 2019)

zo10000 said:


> Hi
> I have an issue when adding a OneDrive storage. When I add the storage I'm asked for the unlock pattern. After adding the pattern and the credentials for OneDrive the storage it's added and the pattern or fingerprint it's asked to unlock the drive, however after exiting from Mixplorer somehow the credentials are lost. I'm asked to unlock the drive and after that I'm redirected again to put in my credentials.
> This happens with google drive also, but seems to work fine with Mega.
> I'm attaching also a log file.
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Good report/log, not that I can reproduce or speak to the issue. IMO it is worth reporting in the main thread. I couldn't find any obvious errors in the log but much more knowledgeable users and the developer will see it sooner in the main thread. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691


----------



## zo10000 (Sep 6, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Good report/log, not that I can reproduce or speak to the issue. IMO it is worth reporting in the main thread. I couldn't find any obvious errors in the log but much more knowledgeable users and the developer will see it sooner in the main thread. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion. I've posted my question also on main thread.
Cheers


----------



## pa.ko (Sep 8, 2019)

*Trash bin auto clean*

Tried to search but not found:

Does Trash bin support some auto clean? E.g. automatically remove items after some time or limit the space used etc.

Or I have to clear manually all the time to prevent out-of-space issues?


----------



## Wolfcity (Sep 9, 2019)

pa.ko said:


> Tried to search but not found:
> 
> Does Trash bin support some auto clean? E.g. automatically remove items after some time or limit the space used etc.
> 
> Or I have to clear manually all the time to prevent out-of-space issues?

Click to collapse



As far as I know there's no auto remove function for the recycle bin (until now). You have do to it the common way, long press first file, long press last file and delete everything.

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 9, 2019)

pa.ko said:


> Tried to search but not found:
> 
> Does Trash bin support some auto clean? E.g. automatically remove items after some time or limit the space used etc.
> 
> Or I have to clear manually all the time to prevent out-of-space issues?

Click to collapse






Wolfcity said:


> As far as I know there's no auto remove function for the recycle bin (until now). You have do to it the common way, long press first file, long press last file and delete everything.

Click to collapse



To empty the MIXplorer Trash/Recycle Bin or some items therein:

Menu > Undo > Remove all (or select individual items to remove).

To @Wolfcity's point there is no built in scheduled trash deleter. That being said, there may be a way to do this using autotask, but I would advise caution when playing around with this. There is a reason that emptying the trash takes an extra step.


----------



## pa.ko (Sep 11, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> To empty the MIXplorer Trash/Recycle Bin or some items therein:
> 
> Menu > Undo > Remove all (or select individual items to remove).
> 
> To @Wolfcity's point there is no built in scheduled trash deleter. That being said, there may be a way to do this using autotask, but I would advise caution when playing around with this. There is a reason that emptying the trash takes an extra step.

Click to collapse



I would suggest to provide auto cleanup option (best option IMHO - on every delete to bin check if max allocated space is over freehold and delete oldest files until space reclaimed). Then provide settings to enable it if user wants (plus to set space limit). So who wants 'additionsl step' may do it manually and for rest of us secure not to fill-up storage if we forget to clean the bin.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 11, 2019)

pa.ko said:


> I would suggest to provide auto cleanup option (best option IMHO - on every delete to bin check if max allocated space is over freehold and delete oldest files until space reclaimed). Then provide settings to enable it if user wants (plus to set space limit). So who wants 'additionsl step' may do it manually and for rest of us secure not to fill-up storage if we forget to clean the bin.

Click to collapse



2 Things:

1) I'm not the developer, so if you would like to make this a feature request it would be best to do so in the main thread. Even though I (as a user) am opposed to auto-deletion of recycle bin contents there are merits to your idea so it is worth mentioning there (and perhaps even searching that thread to see if others have discussed it in the past - they probably have)

2) Personally I see no need to expand the recycle function to include the additional scans and the resultant processing and read/write access resource overhead required to track drive space. In fact I’m opposed to deferring the responsibility for maintaining free space onto the recycle bin instead of on the user where I feel it belongs. Additional conveniences can be nice but IMO in this case people would allow it all to happen automatically, then find that items they need have been permanently deleted, then blame  MiXplorer. To me the purpose of the recycle bin is as the last stop from which data that a user plans to delete can be easily recovered by the user, and in that context emptying it should be done manfully.

This is not to say that I disagree with the core of your idea - some sort of auto cleaning - but I would hope for a few things in this regard: 

A) Completely separate from the recycle bin.

B) Include before each automatically scheduled clean-up a pop up warning with list of items scheduled for deletion, requiring user interaction to proceed.

C) Add a recycle bin size limit which warns when the bin is "full". 

In any event, please don’t take my disagreement with parts of your idea as discouragement. There would certainly be others who like it as you do, as well as those who like it like I do, and it is worth opening up to more discussion and exposure to the developer in the main thread.


----------



## faaramin (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi!
Is there any option to sort the images by creation date and not by modification date?
Thanks!
میزبانی وب سئوی سایت 
طراحی سایت فروشگاهی طراحی سایت شرکتی 
تبلیغ گوگل
طراحی سایت صنعتی طراحی سایت پزشکی​


----------



## louiscar (Sep 19, 2019)

Can someone show how to set advanced settings for servers and what other options can be added. Eg. I found out that remote= can be added but this was in a thread I picked up.
So documentation of all options and what their parameters are or should be.

One of my problems is that SMB 2 on Windows 7 (maybe on 10 even I don't know) is incredibly flakey. Trying to connect to admin shares is a lottery. I will try for ages with "network error" or in the case or Mix "connection error".
In testing Mix (I just installed it today), I finally got it to connect to my admin shares on the pc and then suddenly later I find I can't.

This is not a Mix problem it's a Windows 7 problem as it will do it with ES and Solid explorer. I often am forced to turn SMB 1 back on and connect that way. SMB 1 is reliable and doesn't flake out. I can connect 100% of the time.

So hence I am trying to figure out what I should put to SMB1= to force it to SMB 1. SMB1=1 or yes or ... .
I would rather not guess all the other options - having a list of available options would be great.

.. and if anyone knows why SMB 2 is such a pig to connect to and have a solutions I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 19, 2019)

louiscar said:


> Can someone show how to set advanced settings for servers and what other options can be added. Eg. I found out that remote= can be added but this was in a thread I picked up.
> So documentation of all options and what their parameters are or should be.
> 
> One of my problems is that SMB 2 on Windows 7 (maybe on 10 even I don't know) is incredibly flakey. Trying to connect to admin shares is a lottery. I will try for ages with "network error" or in the case or Mix "connection error".
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been wanting to make a cohesive list if the various server advanced parameters and will stay tuned for answers to your post (here and in the main thread) which will help build a list for the FAQ.


----------



## louiscar (Sep 19, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I've been wanting to make a cohesive list if the various server advanced parameters and will stay tuned for answers to your post (here and in the main thread) which will help build a list for the FAQ.

Click to collapse



Thank you, it also confirms what I wondered in the first place, that there wasn't any documentation covering this.
It would be good to see it but isn't the best source the author who must have all these options written down somewhere?

Either way, great work on your behalf for producing the manual as it is - I've found it well laid out and thoughtful.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 19, 2019)

louiscar said:


> Thank you, it also confirms what I wondered in the first place, that there wasn't any documentation covering this.
> It would be good to see it but isn't the best source the author who must have all these options written down somewhere?
> 
> Either way, great work on your behalf for producing the manual as it is - I've found it well laid out and thoughtful.

Click to collapse



I'm sure HootanParsa does have it all written down somewhere, possibly even in a post. If not they would probably be willing to list them. 

I agree with you that the developer is the ultimate source (pardon the coding pun) of that information but although I can't speak specifically toward HP's reasons for doing it this way, it doesn't surprise me to see developers sometimes focus more on the development of the toys rather than the instructions.

This FAQ was created from 

1) Exploring the app.
2) Referring to changelog.
3) Watching thread for posts that explain things that have not yet been explained or could be better.
4) Watching thread for questions about things not yet fully explained...
and here we are.


----------



## louiscar (Sep 20, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I'm sure HootanParsa does have it all written down somewhere, possibly even in a post. If not they would probably be willing to list them.
> 
> I agree with you that the developer is the ultimate source (pardon the coding pun) of that information but although I can't speak specifically toward HP's reasons for doing it this way, it doesn't surprise me to see developers sometimes focus more on the development of the toys rather than the instructions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see, I had assumed he had enlisted you to write the FAQ as many developers tend to do just to relieve them of the work (especially if they are a lone author) but it appears that you have taken this task on independently which is even more admirable given the lengthy task you describe above.

Hopefully the features will come to light as the design is clearly powerful and it would be a shame not to be able to use features which were designed to be taken advantage of. Often the list we are talking of , thinking of say .. Solid Explorer .. are just part of the settings to choose when setting up  the  connection so a bunch of check boxes or radio buttons which resolve to the correct parameters. I wonder therefore if HP has done this as a temporary measure which will later wind up in the setup dialog?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 20, 2019)

louiscar said:


> I see, I had assumed he had enlisted you to write the FAQ as many developers tend to do just to relieve them of the work (especially if they are a lone author) but it appears that you have taken this task on independently which is even more admirable given the lengthy task you describe above.
> 
> Hopefully the features will come to light as the design is clearly powerful and it would be a shame not to be able to use features which were designed to be taken advantage of. Often the list we are talking of , thinking of say .. Solid Explorer .. are just part of the settings to choose when setting up the connection so a bunch of check boxes or radio buttons which resolve to the correct parameters. I wonder therefore if HP has done this as a temporary measure which will later wind up in the setup dialog?

Click to collapse



Absent documentation excepted, many people, myself included, prefer the bare bones manual entry of the variables as it is. That method also requires less resource  (MiX is known for it's small resource footprint) and to your point can be used for experimental settings. It may not self explain but that's what the FAQ is for.

BTW as to the MiX FAQ origins: I was volunteered by another MiXplorer user, and with no other's interested, I accepted with HootanParsa's permission.


----------



## louiscar (Sep 20, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Absent documentation excepted, many people, myself included, prefer the bare bones manual entry of the variables as it is. That method also requires less resource  (MiX is known for it's small resource footprint) and to your point can be used for experimental settings. It may not self explain but that's what the FAQ is for.
> 
> BTW as to the MiX FAQ origins: I was volunteered by another MiXplorer user, and with no other's interested, I accepted with HootanParsa's permission.

Click to collapse



Keep up the good work, the more I look at this explorer the more I think it's going to be the replacement I've been looking for.


----------



## TiTiB (Sep 20, 2019)

louiscar said:


> Keep up the good work, the more I look at this explorer the more I think it's going to be the replacement I've been looking for.

Click to collapse



And the more you use it the more you'll be convinced that it is. ?


----------



## louiscar (Sep 21, 2019)

TiTiB said:


> And the more you use it the more you'll be convinced that it is.

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 21, 2019)

Regarding documentation of advanced parameters;

Since different combinations of  advanced parameters are available for different types of connections, and because legacy bookmarks might (or might not) contain retired or modified parameters, below is a bit of an exploration of 3 types of connections as seen in some long standing bookmarks from a MiX installation (with actual values removed).

If every individual parameter performs the same function in any connection profile where it is present then it may make sense to make one list for all of them. 

In any event I'm interested to see what HP says, and curious about the possibility of retired/removed parameters.


--------------
SAMBASHARE PC
passive=
active=
port=
force_show_hidden=
connect_timeout=
encoding=
thumbnail=
mac=
wol=
limit_conns=
system_files=
dfs=
anonymous=
wins=
fix_illegal_chars=
smb1=
free=
total=
hostname=

--------------
SAMBASHARE LINUX

mac=
wol=
limit_conns=
system_files=
dfs=
anonymous=
wins=
fix_illegal_chars=
smb1=
hostname=
timeout=
free=
total=
thumbnail=

--------------
MIX FTP SERVER
passive=
active=
port=
force_show_hidden=
connect_timeout=
encoding=
thumbnail=
list_name=
limit_conns=


----------



## louiscar (Sep 21, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Regarding documentation of advanced parameters;
> --------------
> SAMBASHARE PC
> passive=
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't forget that there are parameters that are not shown in the list but are possible. Eg. Remote= which from what I understand can be used as the path to start the share. eg. Remote=D$ in the case of wanting to go straight to the D drive when accessing administrative shares.

It's why I asked originally as the list that appears doesn't include this but someone found out about its existence so I'm guessing there's more?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 21, 2019)

louiscar said:


> ... that there are parameters that are not shown in the list but are possible. Eg. Remote= which from what I understand can be used as the path to start the share. eg. Remote=D$ in the case of wanting to go straight to the D drive when accessing administrative shares.
> 
> It's why I asked originally as the list that appears doesn't include this but someone found out about its existence so I'm guessing there's more?

Click to collapse



Ahhhh, so your primary interest is not merely a list of the visible parameters but also to know which ones we don't see that might still be usable. That's a reasonable enough desire, and I'd like to know those things as well, but that universe goes beyond MiXplorer and I don't feel that the developer is obliged to explain that all to us. There may be reasons why they left certain things  out of the advanced settings. As to the main body of the FAQ it seems reasonable for that to cover the options which the developer decided to include.

That being said if anyone finds  parameters that are not listed but which seem to work I would suggest the following (some of which you have done).

- Kick the newly discovered parameter around in the main thread and here to see if others have confirmations or warnings about it.

- If it is stable and reliable, then request that HP add it to the appropriate server profiles. If I recall correctly this maybe how some of the existing parameters were brought into MiX.

Let's keep the general discussion about this here in the FAQ while HP works through bugs, but requests for new parameters might still be best posted in the main thread.


----------



## louiscar (Sep 22, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Ahhhh, so your primary interest is not merely a list of the visible parameters but also to know which ones we don't see that might still be usable. That's a reasonable enough desire....... .

Click to collapse



Particularly with remote=,  which is essential IMO as most other SMB / FTP services usually offer to allow a specific path. As I say someone obviously found this ( rather than accidentally,  perhaps he/she asked a direct question in the past,requiring to know ?), so it seemed reasonable to have these out in the open. They are not really advanced settings per se,  but in this case a common requirement to set up a direct connection to a specific path. It should be listed in the settings IMO.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 22, 2019)

louiscar said:


> I had take HP's reply on the SMB1 parameter to be anything but it appears that only :
> "smb1=1 | true | yes | yeah | ok | sure | absolutely | why not*" are valid. So it's one the list as well as remote=[required path]

Click to collapse



As implied when I described these as industry standards: The fact that 0 indicates false and 1 indicates true for such toggles are long running tech standards, as is the fact that any value other than 1 will be interpreted as false... unless the parameter in question requires a numeric value. Your expectation that the developer  should teach all of this to us is unreasonable. Also as previously mentioned: that's why those are in advanced settings. If you're going to play with those things it is expected that you know at least some of those standards.



louiscar said:


> Particularly with remote=, which is essential IMO as most other SMB / FTP services usually offer to allow a specific path. As I say someone obviously found this ( rather than accidentally, perhaps he/she asked a direct question in the past,requiring to know ?), so it seemed reasonable to have these out in the open. They are not really advanced settings per se, but in this case a common requirement to set up a direct connection to a specific path. It should be listed in the settings IMO.

Click to collapse



Again: Amongst the universe of available commands the developer of MiXplorer chose to add specific ones to the advanced settings and it is those which will be documented by the FAQ - eventually. The commands which are absent which you refer to as "out in the open" are just general networking commands. As previously described, feel free to research those external commands and if you want one added to MiX  you can request it. Also as mentioned before, creating  documentation for the parameters which exist in MiX is already on my to-do list for the FAQ and I'll do what I can to build it (when I have time) and I'm sure other users will help fill it in. 

Now, since little that I said in this post has not already been explained: Please be advised that ignoring or refusing to accept answers while continuing to push for something which is arguably not the developer's responsibility may not be the best way for you to go. 

Simply put:

- Documentation for existing advanced parameters within MiX will grow as time and user input allow. Thank you for mentioning it.

- If you discover parameters which are not present but which would be useful then you should feel free to suggest that they be added.

- It is each our own responsibility to learn the syntax that is used in advance parameters. If you ask questions about the syntax people here would probably answer, but it is not their responsibility or obligation to do so.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 22, 2019)

*MiX Nugget - Bookmark Advanced Settings*

Basic list of existing advanced parameters for bookmarks.

Note: This list contains all the parameters of which I'm aware arrangedd alphabetically but they are not all present or necessarily arranged alphabetically in the various bookmark types where they are used.

If anyone notices any that are in MiX but missing or incorrect here, or any which are here but have been removed from MiX please say so. Thank you. Over time the purpose of each parameter and it's potential values can be added.


active=
anonymous=
connect_timeout=
dfs=
encoding=
external_login=
fix_illegal_chars=
force_show_hidden=
free=
hostname=
keep_alive=
limit_conns=
list_name=
mac=
passive=
port=
smb1=
system_files=
thumbnail=
timeout=
total=
trust=
user_agent=
wol=
port=

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## GuestK00348 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello
How do I delete spaces without changing file names with Regex?
If it is possible. Thanks. 

Example: a b c 1 2 3.mp4
What I want: abc123.mp4


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 23, 2019)

Uli martin said:


> Hello
> How do I delete spaces without changing file names with Regex?
> If it is possible. Thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Somewhat by definition, removing the spaces and leaving the characters will change the name, hence an app which previously expected the spaces to be there would have to be reassociated with the renamed files

I'm assuming (I hope correctly) that you want to remove the spaces while preserving existing characters to form new name and I'm fairly sure you can remove the spaces with regex, not that I know how to do that. Perhaps some of the regex  mavens here can answer.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 23, 2019)

Disregard this post. XDA Labs created post as app crashed. Scary thing: the post contained text entered into a different app. Gulp!


----------



## jcmm11 (Sep 23, 2019)

Uli martin said:


> Hello
> How do I delete spaces without changing file names with Regex?
> If it is possible. Thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Using a regex only way I know is with multiple passes. For a single pass solution I'd use a script and use sed to remove all the blanks in one shot.

For multiple passes it's just:
Input:
(.+) (.+)

Output:
$1$2

If I was going to do it with multiple passes I'd use an app like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dnsdojo.mokkouyou.android.renamer

It's not the friendliest user interface but, to quote my review of it, "If you understand regexes you'll love it. If you don't you'll hate it"

It would keep me from having to re-enter the regex.


----------



## c3394388 (Oct 5, 2019)

Moved to https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=80436093&postcount=31133


----------



## LeshaRB (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello 
Can I create share link Dropbox files?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 10, 2019)

c3394388 said:


> Moved to https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=80436093&postcount=31133

Click to collapse



Thanks for moving to main thread. Apologies for not popping in sooner to suggest doing so.


----------



## sherif011 (Oct 19, 2019)

*login*

it doesn't automatically login after drawing the correct pattern, you then have to tap next every time.


----------



## GuestK00348 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi 
I'm trying to create a skin myself. (.mit) I wonder if we should put all the icons in the skin?  Or is it enough to change what I want? Thanks. ☺


----------



## marciozomb13 (Oct 20, 2019)

Uli martin said:


> Hi
> I'm trying to create a skin myself. (.mit) I wonder if we should put all the icons in the skin? Or is it enough to change what I want? Thanks. ☺

Click to collapse



You mean theme. Check the OP in development thread, there's a theme template you can analyze and edit accordingly to your wishes.


----------



## rjm831 (Oct 21, 2019)

Does MiX have any way to handle djvu files, or should this be a feature request?  Thanks.


----------



## Graveen (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello,
1) How to use RegEx in AutoTasks ?
2) Would the tasks start if MiXplorer is not running (after a reboot) ?

Thank you VM !


----------



## R!ffRaff (Oct 23, 2019)

How to create sym link?  If I enter the name and path I bekoome that it is not saved. what am I doing wrong? You can only do the two things.


----------



## jcmm11 (Oct 24, 2019)

R!ffRaff said:


> How to create sym link? If I enter the name and path I bekoome that it is not saved. what am I doing wrong? You can only do the two things.

Click to collapse



First of all where are you attempting to create a symlink. From where, to where? There are some system level restrictions that may be coming into play.


----------



## R!ffRaff (Oct 24, 2019)

internal memory, no matter where. in download, music or any other folder
I can not get it off


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 24, 2019)

R!ffRaff said:


> internal memory, no matter where. in download, music or any other folder
> I can not get it off

Click to collapse



It sounds like you're saying that you cannot get media off of your internal SD card, but I'm not certain that's what you mean.

It would help to know more specific details such as, what type of file is being copied or moved? from which location? to which other location? Additionally, details about the device and the SD cards would help.  but let's start by clarifying the task you are trying to perform. If this is just a matter of usage and settings we should be able to figure it out. If it is a bug then a bug report can be submitted.

[EDIT ]D'oh! I did not realize that question was part of the symlink discussion. @R!ffRaff, if you quote the posts you are replying to then such confusion can be avoided. It can also be avoided if I pay closer attention. :silly:


----------



## R!ffRaff (Oct 25, 2019)

I would like to create a symlink from the download folder to the update folder (lineage)
But I can not create a symlink in any folder and more than the name and path can be specified in the mixplorer.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 25, 2019)

R!ffRaff said:


> I would like to create a symlink from the download folder to the update folder (lineage)
> But I can not create a symlink in any folder and more than the name and path can be specified in the mixplorer.

Click to collapse



By download folder, I would suspect you are speaking of /sdcard/Download. That path is a mapped path as a non Linux file system and therefore does not support features such as Symlinks. You need to create the symlink in the source file location, which I would guess (going off the top of my head) to be something like /data/media/0/Download.


----------



## jcmm11 (Oct 25, 2019)

R!ffRaff said:


> I would like to create a symlink from the download folder to the update folder (lineage)
> But I can not create a symlink in any folder and more than the name and path can be specified in the mixplorer.

Click to collapse



You're not going to be able to do that. That's a system level restriction that you can't get around.

There are ways to create working hard links, but that would only work file to file, not directory to directory.

You can create symlinks pretty much anywhere else in /data but /sdcard (in all of its forms) won't work. You could create the symlinks in /data/media/0 but, although an entry for them would appear under sdcard, it would be inaccessible. The only way to successfully access those symlinks would be via /data/media/0

The reasons for this (in extremely simplified terms) is that /sdcard is emulating a fat32 file system, even though the underlying system is ext4 or f2fs (depending on device/ROM). fat32 doesn't support symlinks.

If you want some more background see https://www.xda-developers.com/divi...les-fuse-replacement-will-reduce-io-overhead/


----------



## R!ffRaff (Oct 25, 2019)

@DiamondJohn, @jcmm11
many thx for your help


----------



## nestul (Oct 26, 2019)

Is it possible to connect to a FTP server using TLS/SSL encription using MiXplorer? It's not the same as SFTP, is ftps://server........

I have to connect using ftps to a server everyday, and would love using MiXplorer for this too.


----------



## KevMetal (Oct 30, 2019)

rjm831 said:


> Does MiX have any way to handle djvu files, or should this be a feature
> 
> 
> try to open one ...the pdf add on might open it    ...otherwise request it

Click to collapse


----------



## goviin (Oct 31, 2019)

I have a 26gb .7z file.
I am trying to copy/move it from internal storage to memory card with mixplorer.
It always gets failed after coping 4gb. Also extraction is also not successful.
When i saw the properties of the file in pc, its attributes are faded out. Means i cant change its attributes. Also, windows explorer gets failed in coping the file from mobile connected through usb cable.
I know its not completely related to this forum,
But please help me. It is a very important file.
It is my collection.
Thank you.


----------



## KevMetal (Oct 31, 2019)

goviin said:


> I have a 26gb .7z file.
> I am trying to copy/move it from internal storage to memory card with mixplorer.
> It always gets failed after coping 4gb. Also extraction is also not successful.
> When i saw the properties of the file in pc, its attributes are faded out. Means i cant change its attributes. Also, windows explorer gets failed in coping the file from mobile connected through usb cable.
> ...

Click to collapse



you cant copy bigger than 4gb to fat32 , so the problem is unrelated to mix or windows 

the file is simply too big for the type of file system on your sd card .. you can format it to another type of filesystem like ext4 ..

so format the sd to "internal" storage then you can copy it by cable 

OR try to copy it to your INTERNAL sd ( phone memory )on the phone ......

well that or use an old school program to split the file into pieces


----------



## goviin (Oct 31, 2019)

KevMetal said:


> you cant copy bigger than 4gb to fat32 , so the problem is unrelated to mix or windows
> 
> the file is simply too big for the type of file system on your sd card .. you can format it to another type of filesystem like ext4 ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would you please explain how to format it to ext4 without losing the file?
The file is presently on internal sd.


----------



## Kippy51 (Oct 31, 2019)

goviin said:


> I have a 26gb .7z file.
> I am trying to copy/move it from internal storage to memory card with mixplorer.
> It always gets failed after coping 4gb. Also extraction is also not successful.
> When i saw the properties of the file in pc, its attributes are faded out. Means i cant change its attributes. Also, windows explorer gets failed in coping the file from mobile connected through usb cable.
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't make out if you have a phone with an external micro SD card. If so, stick that in an adapter and in your windows machine and copy everything you want to keep to your harddrive. Then format the micro SD card to NTFS. Put it back in your phone and copy that big file to it. Then you can transfer it to your pc (providing your HDD is NTFS ..). For the future: never make files that big ...


----------



## maybeme2 (Nov 1, 2019)

Mix can find a long list of 'app remnants'.

What exactly are these? Can they be deleted?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 1, 2019)

maybeme2 said:


> Mix can find a long list of 'app remnants'.
> 
> What exactly are these? Can they be deleted?

Click to collapse



App remnants are literally remnants or leftovers (directories or files) from apps that are no longer on the device. In almost all cases they can be safely deleted.

Note: Any utility that finds app remnants may flag some items as remnants even though the app is currently installed. That occurs even in the vaunted SD Maid app (which allows the exclusion of such false positives from the scan).

Case in point: When I use MiX's App Remnants feature or SD Maid, some files for a particular app appear in the scans but I opt not to delete them.  If those items were deleted my device would probably still be okay but because those items are associated with a presently installed app I don't  delete them. The point being, make sure to review the results of such scans carefully to make sure you delete only items for non-present apps.


----------



## jcmm11 (Nov 1, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> App remnants are literally remnants or leftovers (directories or files) from apps that are no longer on the device. In almost all cases they can be safely deleted.
> 
> Note: Any utility that finds app remnants may flag some items as remnants even though the app is currently installed. That occurs even in the vaunted SD Maid app (which allows the exclusion of such false positives from the scan).
> 
> Case in point: When I use MiX's App Remnants feature or SD Maid, some files for a particular app appear in the scans but I opt not to delete them. If those items were deleted my device would probably still be okay but because those items are associated with a presently installed app I don't delete them. The point being, make sure to review the results of such scans carefully to make sure you delete only items for non-present apps.

Click to collapse



Case in point. Do NOT delete anything referencing com.google.android.trichromelibrary (see SD Maid bug lists)


----------



## lord_danko (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello, how is this done correctly, because although I change the name of the file, when I add a new image in the folder it always gets like thumbnail.  Thank you

"" Create a custom thumbnail: To create a custom thumbnail for a folder (which would be used when "Auto folder preview" is enabled in main settings) put the image you want to use for the thumbnail in the folder and rename it to .preview.""


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 3, 2019)

jcmm11 said:


> Case in point. Do NOT delete anything referencing com.google.android.trichromelibrary (see SD Maid bug lists)

Click to collapse



If I found the correct item that seems to be false positive for corpse finder in Android 10 which explains why I was clear of it but this begs the general questions; Does/did MiX remnants scan have any false positives? Does MiX scan for remnants of user installed apps only or also for system components?


----------



## jcmm11 (Nov 3, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If I found the correct item that seems to be false positive for corpse finder in Android 10 which explains why I was clear of it but this begs the general questions; Does/did MiX remnants scan have any false positives? Does MiX scan for remnants of user installed apps only or also for system components?

Click to collapse



Here's what I see, which should answer your question
Edit: although chrome Canary is a user installed app. Let me unfreeze chrome and see what happens. I'll update shortly.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 3, 2019)

lord_danko said:


> Hello, how is this done correctly, because although I change the name of the file, when I add a new image in the folder it always gets like thumbnail.  Thank you
> 
> "" Create a custom thumbnail: To create a custom thumbnail for a folder (which would be used when "Auto folder preview" is enabled in main settings) put the image you want to use for the thumbnail in the folder and rename it to .preview.""

Click to collapse



If I'm understanding the problem correctly:

With the "create custom thumbnail feature" the ".preview" file determines only the icon for the parent folder (the folder that the ".preview" file is inside of). Eg,in attached image a picture of the Pink Panther was placed into the folder and then renamed to ".preview".



The ".preview" file does not affect the view of the images that you place into the folder with the preview file. That is determined by the "View" settings. The button for that is in the bottom bar (when using default settings - long press button to see what it is).

If the problem is that the renamed ".preview" file is not changing the parent folder icon as it should then make sure that when you rename it you use the full name option enabled.


----------



## jcmm11 (Nov 3, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If I found the correct item that seems to be false positive for corpse finder in Android 10 which explains why I was clear of it but this begs the general questions; Does/did MiX remnants scan have any false positives? Does MiX scan for remnants of user installed apps only or also for system components?

Click to collapse



Ok, here we go. 2 images, one from SD Maid showing what's installed. The other shows the bottom of Mix's remnants screen. You can see the 3 non-canary libs listed at the bottom.


----------



## lord_danko (Nov 3, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If I'm understanding the problem correctly:
> 
> With the "create custom thumbnail feature" the ".preview" file determines only the icon for the parent folder (the folder that the ".preview" file is inside of). Eg,in attached image a picture of the Pink Panther was placed into the folder and then renamed to ".preview".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello, exactly the problem is that I rename the image to ".preview" (full name and activated the auto preview box in settings) and the folder thumbnail does not appear
Example "car.png" renamed to ".preview"


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 3, 2019)

lord_danko said:


> Hello, exactly the problem is that I rename the image to ".preview" (full name and activated the auto preview box in settings) and the folder thumbnail does not appear
> Example "car.png" renamed to ".preview"

Click to collapse



Some other things that may (or may not) be factors

- Autopreview sub-image may not appear in some view settings such as minimal, compact, or grid.
- Location of folder.
- Properties of preview file image.


----------



## uncinogb (Nov 15, 2019)

*Symlinks in Mixplorer*

I have tried to create a symlink in a direcotry pointing to another directory on my ext sd card but it failed. What is the correct way to create a symlink in this app?
Many thanks


----------



## jcmm11 (Nov 15, 2019)

uncinogb said:


> I have tried to create a symlink in a direcotry pointing to another directory on my ext sd card but it failed. What is the correct way to create a symlink in this app?
> Many thanks

Click to collapse



Sdcard (both internal and external) are (or are simulating) fat32. Fat32 does not support symlinks so you're not going to be able to do it.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 16, 2019)

uncinogb said:


> I have tried to create a symlink in a direcotry pointing to another directory on my ext sd card but it failed. What is the correct way to create a symlink in this app?
> Many thanks

Click to collapse




jcmm11 said:


> Sdcard (both internal and external) are (or are simulating) fat32. Fat32 does not support symlinks so you're not going to be able to do it.

Click to collapse



In the past on previous devices, I used boot scripts creating mount points, which from memory, do provide the path mapping of folders (even onto the sdcard). It was a few years ago now, so maybe I am remembering incorrectly.

Does MiX have the mounting options/feature?


----------



## jcmm11 (Nov 16, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> In the past on previous devices, I used boot scripts creating mount points, which from memory, do provide the path mapping of folders (even onto the sdcard). It was a few years ago now, so maybe I am remembering incorrectly.
> 
> Does MiX have the mounting options/feature?

Click to collapse



I can (for internal sdcard) go into /data/media/0/ and create symlinks which will work, as long as I access them via /data/media/0/. You'll see an entry for them in /sdcard/ but it won't work.

I haven't tested but I  think if you created an empty directory and then issued a bind mount against it it will work. That would require command line work plus a script that runs at boot. Maybe I'll test later, if I get a chance.


----------



## Tralyaternus (Nov 17, 2019)

*Encrypted files located in cloud storage*

Hi all!

Thanks for this fantastic app.

I have lot of encrypted files located in Onedrive using AES256  encryptation. I uploaded all these files using goodsync.

So, when I go to Onedrive using Mixplorer, it's not possible to know which files are what i'm looking for in certain moment because text characters have changed from the unencrypted files.

Is there a way to access Onedrive using Mixplorer with a decrypted key in advanced settings or something like that to see the files unencrypted? If not, I think it could be a good feature for this app!

Thanks in advance


----------



## razahaider03 (Nov 18, 2019)

Very good app. But i am finding all servers with rstp server . Can i hope for this in mixplorer.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 20, 2019)

Can not get it to recognize external sd card
Samsung Galaxy tab s3 version 9.0


----------



## corvus.corax (Nov 27, 2019)

In the previous build of MiXplorer (MiXplorer_v6.40.3_B19101820), under the storages (disk, internal, root), there was a dropdown menu named Custom. Tapping on that showed an extensive list of categories.  I thought that was a good way to keep down the visual clutter. I have updated the app on my Galaxy S4 to the latest version through the app settings and now the Custom dropdown menu is gone. In it's place is the list of all the standard categories. How do I bring back the Custom dropdown menu and have it show all the categories only on demand?

An odd thing, though. On my Samsung Tab S2, running the same version as the phone, the Custom dropdown menu is there. I also updated it directly through the app settings.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Nov 27, 2019)

corvus.corax said:


> In the previous build of MiXplorer (MiXplorer_v6.40.3_B19101820), under the storages (disk, internal, root), there was a dropdown menu named Custom. Tapping on that showed an extensive list of categories. I thought that was a good way to keep down the visual clutter. I have updated the app on my Galaxy S4 to the latest version through the app settings and now the Custom dropdown menu is gone. In it's place is the list of all the standard categories. How do I bring back the Custom dropdown menu and have it show all the categories only on demand?
> 
> An odd thing, though. On my Samsung Tab S2, running the same version as the phone, the Custom dropdown menu is there. I also updated it directly through the app settings.

Click to collapse



If you mean sections, you can add how many you wish via top right button.


----------



## corvus.corax (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. Sections was exactly what I needed.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 6, 2019)

Moved from the dev thread.


Vi.sr said:


> Thank you. The this about playlist is known for me. But it is not what I meant. Is there any chance to play music folder via MiX or other app just as is? Without any playlist saving?

Click to collapse



To not use the playlist, one way, is to 


 open the folder in MiX
 Select the first song at the top of the folder contents list of MP3's, with a long-press
 Scroll down to the last song in the folder
 Select the last song using a long press. This will select all songs in the folder.
 Select Open and then player from the menu.
The steps above will select all the songs and then open them as a batch in  the music player.


----------



## erniukakas (Dec 6, 2019)

Perfect


----------



## GuestK00348 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello
Does Mixplorer open .zip files in the cloud by caching?


----------



## Wolfcity (Dec 6, 2019)

Uli martin said:


> Hello
> Does Mixplorer open .zip files in the cloud by caching?

Click to collapse



It opens zip files in the cloud. What do you mean "by caching"? The content has to be cached somewhere if that's your question.

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## GuestK00348 (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolfcity said:


> It opens zip files in the cloud. What do you mean "by caching"? The content has to be cached somewhere if that's your question.

Click to collapse



Hello
I asked the question wrong.  Sorry.  I wanted to see inside the file without spending internet data.  Thanks for answering.


----------



## kevinthug (Dec 8, 2019)

In the latest update, I can't see the option don't show/ show hidden files...


----------



## chooks06 (Dec 8, 2019)

kevinthug said:


> In the latest update, I can't see the option don't show/ show hidden files...

Click to collapse



It's in "View" Options.

Tap on the 3 dots - see if you have "View". If it's not there, tap on "Settings" - Buttons - Main Menu. In the list check the "View" box. ("View" option will now be listed when you tap the 3 dots.)


Scroll down further to the "View" button and tap on it. Check the "Options" box if not checked, to enable options to be seen.

Back to start screen of the App.


From the 3 dots menu, tap "View" - "Options". From here set the desired options you want displayed.
Check the box (es) for showing hidden files globally/recursively as preferred.

I guess it's a longer route now to set hidden viewable.

Hope this helps. I was just doing a quick check based on your input.

If anyone finds a shorter way, please share.

Cheers!


----------



## marciozomb13 (Dec 8, 2019)

kevinthug said:


> In the latest update, I can't see the option don't show/ show hidden files...

Click to collapse



Tip: read the changelog: many things changed.


----------



## xklktr (Dec 10, 2019)

chooks06 said:


> It's in "View" Options.
> 
> Tap on the 3 dots - see if you have "View". If it's not there, tap on "Settings" - Buttons - Main Menu. In the list check the "View" box. ("View" option will now be listed when you tap the 3 dots.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for your answer, by the way, what's the difference between globally and recursively?


----------



## chooks06 (Dec 10, 2019)

xklktr said:


> thanks for your answer, by the way, what's the difference between globally and recursively?

Click to collapse



Sorry for the dumb answer but I have absolutely no idea what's their difference, in terms of user experience or otherwise.

I just use the global option (which I suppose should encompass all folders, assuming recursive is within a folder/partition).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 10, 2019)

xklktr said:


> thanks for your answer, by the way, what's the difference between globally and recursively?

Click to collapse





chooks06 said:


> Sorry for the dumb answer but I have absolutely no idea what's their difference, in terms of user experience or otherwise.
> 
> I just use the global option (which I suppose should encompass all folders, assuming recursive is within a folder/partition).

Click to collapse



Globally = Everywhere regardless of current location. I'm not sure if this includes other drives or just the current drive.

Recursively = On the current drive and from the current folder going down into all subfolders of current folder. At some locations such as system root or root of drive this is effectively (but only coincidentally) global.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 14, 2019)

Note: There have been some substantial changes in MiXplorer recently including the rearrangement of some settings. These new things are not yet documented in the FAQ but can be reviewed in the change logs in the opening posts of the main thread (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23374098&postcount=5) and in recent discussions in the main thread. Within a few weeks I should be able to do a  substantial FAQ update (eek - the same one I planned last year but never got to).


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Dec 19, 2019)

*Can Games Improves Brain Performance*

I've seen lot of posts about this game on every social media that this game helping improving focus and concentration.
Can someone help me out ?
Black Ops Strike- Offline action games 2020


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 19, 2019)

Elizabeth Brown said:


> I've seen lot of posts about this game on every social media that this game helping improving focus and concentration.
> Can someone help me out ?
> Black Ops Strike- Offline action games 2020

Click to collapse



I would suggest finding a forum/thread where that is on-topic. This thread is about the MiXplorer app.


----------



## HippoMan (Dec 19, 2019)

*Aescrypt?*

I'm using the latest release of _*MiXplorer*_ (version 6.42.3-Silver).

The docs state that _*MixExplorer*_ can encrypt and decrypt files in _*Aescrypt*_ format, but I haven't been able to find any way to do this in the app.

Could someone point me to instructions for how to utilize _*Aescrypt*_ encryption/decryption in _*MiXplorer*_?

Thank you in advance.
.​


----------



## TiTiB (Dec 19, 2019)

HippoMan said:


> I'm using the latest release of MiXplorer (version 6.42.3-Silver).
> 
> The docs state that MixExplorer can encrypt and decrypt files in Aescrypt format, but I haven't been able to find any way to do this in the app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Select file > 3-dot menu in upper right > Archive


----------



## HippoMan (Dec 19, 2019)

TiTiB said:


> Select file > 3-dot menu in upper right > Archive

Click to collapse



Thank you.

But that takes me to a Backup dialog, and nothing about Aescrypt encryption is offered.

Am I missing something?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 19, 2019)

HippoMan said:


> I'm using the latest release of MiXplorer (version 6.42.3-Silver).
> 
> The docs state that MixExplorer can encrypt and decrypt files in Aescrypt format, but I haven't been able to find any way to do this in the app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've never done this before but it was a good excuse to practice so, perhaps this would work:

Select file > menu > encrypt (task is added to queue) > open queue > select task > an encryption options panel will appear (in my case using  AEScrypt) > enter key, select options, tap OK > encrypted copy of file is created.


----------



## HippoMan (Dec 20, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I've never done this before but it was a good excuse to practice so, perhaps this would work:
> 
> Select file > menu > encrypt (task is added to queue) > open queue > select task > an encryption options panel will appear (in my case using  AEScrypt) > enter key, select options, tap OK > encrypted copy of file is created.

Click to collapse



Thank  you! That works.
.​


----------



## TiTiB (Dec 20, 2019)

HippoMan said:


> Thank you.
> 
> But that takes me to a Backup dialog, and nothing about Aescrypt encryption is offered.
> 
> Am I missing something?

Click to collapse



Here's what I get from
Select file > 3-dot > Archive
Clicking on ZipCrypto dropdown reveals AES-256
EDIT: Just thought of something; do you have the Mix Archive addon installed?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 20, 2019)

TiTiB said:


> Here's what I get from
> Select file > 3-dot > Archive
> Clicking on ZipCrypto dropdown reveals AES-256
> EDIT: Just thought of something; do you have the Mix Archive addon installed?

Click to collapse



FWIW I have archive add-on installed. Also, this is not to say that encrypted archives are not a viable way to secure material but the original question was about encrypting files rather than archiving them with encryption. When I archive a file I see the encryption options you describe.


----------



## HippoMan (Dec 20, 2019)

IronTechmonkey said:


> FWIW I have archive add-on installed. Also, this is not to say that encrypted archives are not a viable way to secure material but the original question was about encrypting files rather than archiving them with encryption. When I archive a file I see the encryption options you describe.

Click to collapse



Oh, I see. Thank you very much for clarifying. Once I saw that the "Archive" option had to do with backups, I didn't look further, and I didn't realize that encryption was an option.

But yes, I indeed want to encrypt individual files, and now I know how to do so.

A related question: is there a way in MiXplorer to integrate encryption with text editing? In other words, to open a non-encrypted file in the text editor, make changes to that file, and then save it in encrypted form on the device?  And is there a way to read an encrypted file into the text editor and have it be decrypted so that changes can be made, and then for the file to be re-saved on the device in encrypted form? And is there a way to read an encrypted file into the text editor, have it decrypted so that changes can be made, and then have it saved in non-encrypted for on the device?  ... all via Aescrypt encryption?

As far as I can tell, none of these capabilities exist as I described them ... but am I missing anything?
.​


----------



## maybeme2 (Dec 20, 2019)

Adb backups of unrooted phones. 

My phones are all rooted but my wife's phone is not. In searching on the web I learned it is possible to do a complete system and data backup of unrooted android phones using adb on a laptop. While searching I learned that some file managers (like droid explorer) can make such backups easier.
https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/28296/how-to-fully-backup-non-rooted-devices

Are such complete adb backups of unrooted phones to adb installed laptops possible via MiX?


----------



## palmuse (Dec 30, 2019)

The date seems to be messed up in Mixplorer.


----------



## kubalav (Dec 30, 2019)

palmuse said:


> The date seems to be messed up in Mixplorer.

Click to collapse



It seems for you only 
Date and time format are case sensitive.
M = month
m = minute


----------



## palmuse (Dec 30, 2019)

kubalav said:


> It seems for you only
> Date and time format are case sensitive.
> M = month
> m = minute

Click to collapse



Well, how did I not see that? Thank you friend. All better now...


----------



## eidrag (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi, been using mixplorer for some time, but sometimes when I'm copying to network drive using smb, it fails because there's illegal character. Is it possible to make copying skip those files, resume copying other files, and display which files errored during copying instead of just aborting copy altogether?


----------



## strongst (Jan 3, 2020)

eidrag said:


> Hi, been using mixplorer for some time, but sometimes when I'm copying to network drive using smb, it fails because there's illegal character. Is it possible to make copying skip those files, resume copying other files, and display which files errored during copying instead of just aborting copy altogether?

Click to collapse



Maybe you can read provide a log and which characters causing this error


----------



## jcmm11 (Jan 3, 2020)

strongst said:


> Maybe you can read provide a log and which characters causing this error

Click to collapse



At a guess the invalid characters are ones that are forbidden in Windows. Copying from https://gist.github.com/doctaphred/d01d05291546186941e1b7ddc02034d3#file-ntfs-filenames-txt



> Information from https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa365247(v=vs.85).aspx :
> 
> Use any character in the current code page for a name, including Unicode
> characters and characters in the extended character set (128–255), except
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## doctormaligno (Jan 8, 2020)

*Cloud Account Shortcut*

Is there a way to create a home screen shortcut for a cloud account that has been added to favourites?

I tried everything i could think of, but with no luck.


----------



## chooks06 (Jan 8, 2020)

doctormaligno said:


> Is there a way to create a home screen shortcut for a cloud account that has been added to favourites?
> 
> I tried everything i could think of, but with no luck.

Click to collapse



Long press on MiXplorer icon. It'll bring up shortcuts that can be dragged to home screen. Cloud accounts that have been added will appear.


----------



## doctormaligno (Jan 8, 2020)

chooks06 said:


> Long press on MiXplorer icon. It'll bring up shortcuts that can be dragged to home screen. Cloud accounts that have been added will appear.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for answering and for your time.

I had already tried that before posting here, but no cloud accounts appear there, only the text editor. 
It turns out that doing that is the same as adding a shortcut from the app widgets or using "Add to... / home screen" from within the app.

The issue, I just found out, is with WebDav, because all of the above work with Dropbox, but non of them work with WebDav.

Is there anyway to add a home screen shortcut to a WebDav cloud client?

Thanks.


----------



## chooks06 (Jan 8, 2020)

doctormaligno said:


> Thank you so much for answering and for your time.
> 
> I had already tried that before posting here, but no cloud accounts appear there, only the text editor.
> It turns out that doing that is the same as adding a shortcut from the app widgets or using "Add to... / home screen" from within the app.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry but I'm unable to help here as I don't use WebDav client.

I'm assuming that if that account be added as a file location and can be seen in the app listing it should be able to provide a shortcut.

I can get shortcut for Google Drive too.


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 9, 2020)

doctormaligno said:


> Thank you so much for answering and for your time.
> 
> I had already tried that before posting here, but no cloud accounts appear there, only the text editor.
> It turns out that doing that is the same as adding a shortcut from the app widgets or using "Add to... / home screen" from within the app.
> ...

Click to collapse



It works as with every cloud or locale folder. If you look at my screenshots you can see some of my clouds in bookmarks, at the bottom you´ll see 4Shared wich is connected as WebDav. Im my case I open that storage in Mix, long press on the adress bar (red square), you´ll get a drop down menu, choose "add to..." and next "Home screen".
Done.


----------



## doctormaligno (Jan 9, 2020)

Wolfcity said:


> It works as with every cloud or locale folder. If you look at my screenshots you can see some of my clouds in bookmarks, at the bottom you´ll see 4Shared wich is connected as WebDav. Im my case I open that storage in Mix, long press on the adress bar (red square), you´ll get a drop down menu, choose "add to..." and next "Home screen".
> Done.

Click to collapse



Hi, Wolfcity, thank you for taking the time to answer.

Before posting here about this particular issue in the first place, I went through all the steps you talk about (among others).
Yes, it lets you create the home screen shortcut.
The issue is that the home screen shortcut doesn't work properly, it only opens MiXplorer in its default folder.
That's the reason of my query in the first place.

Have you tried doing it yourself and then clicking that home screen link? 
Does it take to where it should? 
It doesn't in my case, and it does when creating home screen shortcuts from other cloud services.

Thanks.


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 9, 2020)

doctormaligno said:


> Hi, Wolfcity, thank you for taking the time to answer.
> 
> Before posting here about this particular issue in the first place, I went through all the steps you talk about (among others).
> Yes, it lets you create the home screen shortcut.
> ...

Click to collapse



For me it opens the Mix tab that contains the content of 4Shared. I tried the same with SMB storage and different clouds and it always opens the correct content. I don't know why it doesn't work for you. Have you set Mix to save the tabs as you want them to be when you open it?
Tap the small triangle on the upper left and "save tabs now"?

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 9, 2020)

doctormaligno said:


> Hi, Wolfcity, thank you for taking the time to answer.
> 
> Before posting here about this particular issue in the first place, I went through all the steps you talk about (among others).
> Yes, it lets you create the home screen shortcut.
> ...

Click to collapse





Wolfcity said:


> For me it opens the Mix tab that contains the content of 4Shared. I tried the same with SMB storage and different clouds and it always opens the correct content. I don't know why it doesn't work for you. Have you set Mix to save the tabs as you want them to be when you open it?
> Tap the small triangle on the upper left and "save tabs now"?

Click to collapse



I'm beginning to wonder if this may relate to an existing but not widespread issue where user-designated default tab is not remembered.


----------



## doctormaligno (Jan 10, 2020)

Wolfcity said:


> For me it opens the Mix tab that contains the content of 4Shared. I tried the same with SMB storage and different clouds and it always opens the correct content. I don't know why it doesn't work for you. Have you set Mix to save the tabs as you want them to be when you open it?
> Tap the small triangle on the upper left and "save tabs now"?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I've done that indeed.

Could it be a specific problem with Nextcloud webdav?
That doesn't make sense to me, but since I have no idea what's going on...


----------



## srvctec (Jan 14, 2020)

@IronTechmonkey would it be possible to add an option to only show thumbnails for images?  As it is now, when gojng to view-options, there is only one global option of show thumbnails or not.  I don't need a thumbnail of every single file on my phone but do need one when in a folder with photos.  Because there is only one setting, MiX slows down, ever so slightly, to load all the thumbnails of the dozens of files I have.

If there were an option to have two settings for thumbnails (if some users actually want thumbnails of files which you can't read anyway), one like already exists except maybe "show all thumbnails" and add another "show only photo thumbnails" or maybe the first one could be "show file thumbnails" and then the user can choose either or both.

Thanks for a pretty awesome app!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 14, 2020)

srvctec said:


> @IronTechmonkey would it be possible to add an option to only show thumbnails for images?  As it is now, when gojng to view-options, there is only one global option of show thumbnails or not.  I don't need a thumbnail of every single file on my phone but do need one when in a folder with photos.  Because there is only one setting, MiX slows down, ever so slightly, to load all the thumbnails of the dozens of files I have.
> 
> If there were an option to have two settings for thumbnails (if some users actually want thumbnails of files which you can't read anyway), one like already exists except maybe "show all thumbnails" and add another "show only photo thumbnails" or maybe the first one could be "show file thumbnails" and then the user can choose either or both.
> 
> Thanks for a pretty awesome app!

Click to collapse



Disclaimer We have HootanParsa to thank for the MiXplorer app and development thread. I merely assembled this FAQ.

As to your suggestion: On my devices I see thumbnails (not to be confused with file-type icons) for file types for which they would be appropriate such as images and pdf, and I may not be fully understanding your suggesting but I do get the gist of it and would count as a +1 for picture-only-thumbnail setting as feature request. Note: View settings may affect how different users perceive this.

This might be worth posting in the main thread (after checking to see if it has been discussed recently). If you do I'll pop-in with a +1.


----------



## hmylord (Jan 22, 2020)

*Gdrive linking problem*






Whenever i add GDrive as a storage the window stuck on  the loading screen.
I shows the loading image continuously loop btw 10% and 20%
And after 5 to 10 minutes it shows internet connection problem (but that should not be the case with more than 3 MBPS network speed)

Cannot use gdrive storage pls help...... even login page is not available
Thanks !!!


----------



## mimidatabase (Jan 24, 2020)

hmylord said:


> Whenever i add GDrive as a storage the window stuck on  the loading screen.
> I shows the loading image continuously loop btw 10% and 20%
> And after 5 to 10 minutes it shows internet connection problem (but that should not be the case with more than 3 MBPS network speed)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which version are you using?
I just tested adding a GDrive and the login page displays fine on my phone.
I am using MiX 6.42.3 B19121310.


----------



## Wolfcity (Jan 24, 2020)

hmylord said:


> Whenever i add GDrive as a storage the window stuck on the loading screen.
> I shows the loading image continuously loop btw 10% and 20%
> And after 5 to 10 minutes it shows internet connection problem (but that should not be the case with more than 3 MBPS network speed)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google apps like Android webview or Chrome installed? And if yes which one of the both?

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## hmylord (Jan 25, 2020)

Wolfcity said:


> Google apps like Android webview or Chrome installed? And if yes which one of the both?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Updating to the latest "Android WebView" solved my problem.
Thanks a lot


----------



## iii1iii (Jan 28, 2020)

wrong thread, please delete


----------



## kanubee (Feb 2, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I've never done this before but it was a good excuse to practice so, perhaps this would work:
> 
> Select file > menu > encrypt (task is added to queue) > open queue > select task > an encryption options panel will appear (in my case using  AEScrypt) > enter key, select options, tap OK > encrypted copy of file is created.

Click to collapse



I've tried encrypting files on Backblaze B2 but they all fail. I tried encrypting files locally which succeeded so this leads me to believe MiXplorer doesn't have this capability. If this is correct, is there any plan for the app to encrpypt/decrypt on Backblaze?


----------



## JerryGoyal (Feb 2, 2020)

how can I set the share sheet menu to default one handled by android? I tried searching for this in the app as well as in this thread but couldn't find it.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 2, 2020)

kanubee said:


> I've tried encrypting files on Backblaze B2 but they all fail. I tried encrypting files locally which succeeded so this leads me to believe MiXplorer doesn't have this capability. If this is correct, is there any plan for the app to encrpypt/decrypt on Backblaze?

Click to collapse



AFAIK encrypt to cloud is a limitation, for all clouds.


----------



## takoa (Feb 5, 2020)

How to play music directly from Google Drive through wine folders could be done with ES File Explorer? Your application is perfect, I bought it from the first moment.

:highfive:


----------



## FinassaR (Feb 6, 2020)

Are we going to be able to set transparency or images  to skins?


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 6, 2020)

FinassaR said:


> Are we going to be able to set transparency or images to skins?

Click to collapse



You can achieve this creating your own theme.


----------



## shyamtiwari93 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks to the Dev for a very useful app. I have updated mixplorer to latest version. But all hidden files are showing now. The botton which enable us to hide them, which was my previous setting too, has been disappeared. Therefore so many hidden files are showing now which is disturbing. Please help.


----------



## big_edd (Feb 7, 2020)

shyamtiwari93 said:


> Thanks to the Dev for a very useful app. I have updated mixplorer to latest version. But all hidden files are showing now. The botton which enable us to hide them, which was my previous setting too, has been disappeared. Therefore so many hidden files are showing now which is disturbing. Please help.

Click to collapse



That change was a while back:
Moved 'Show hidden globally' and 'Show hidden recursively' from 'Main bar > Menu > Show Hidden' to 'Toolbar > View > Options'.

See the changelogs in the main thread.


----------



## HippoMan (Feb 7, 2020)

*Automatic encryption/decryption via the text editor?*

I understand how _*aescrypt*_ can be used within MiXplorer. However, I'm wondering if there a way in MiXplorer to integrate encryption with text editing?

In other words, is there a way to open a non-encrypted file in the text editor, make changes to that file, and then save it in encrypted form on the device? Likewise, is there a way to read an encrypted file into the text editor and have it be decrypted so that changes can be made, and then for the file to be re-saved on the device in encrypted form? And finally, is there a way to read an encrypted file into the text editor, have it decrypted so that changes can be made, and then have it saved in non-encrypted for on the device? ... all via Aescrypt encryption?

As far as I can tell, none of these capabilities currently exist in MiXplorer as I described them ... but am I overlooking anything?

Thank you very much.
.​


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 7, 2020)

HippoMan said:


> I understand how aescrypt can be used within MiXplorer. However, I'm wondering if there a way in MiXplorer to integrate encryption with text editing?
> 
> In other words, is there a way to open a non-encrypted file in the text editor, make changes to that file, and then save it in encrypted form on the device? Likewise, is there a way to read an encrypted file into the text editor and have it be decrypted so that changes can be made, and then for the file to be re-saved on the device in encrypted form? And finally, is there a way to read an encrypted file into the text editor, have it decrypted so that changes can be made, and then have it saved in non-encrypted for on the device? ... all via Aescrypt encryption?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There may be some technical/policy limitations regarding the handling of the encrypted data in such cases, and some users (such as myself) would see each handoff as a potential security liability (possible exposure of the data) but those are interesting ideas. If stuff like that could be done securely, that would be nifty. IMO, worth posting in the main thread if you don't get many bites here.


----------



## update.freak (Feb 8, 2020)

Is there a sync addon to sync files from a NAS (Synology) to the phone via SMB or FTP (one direction: NAS -> Phone)?
Currently I am using FolderSync, but I would like to replace the app as it does not support SMB2.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 8, 2020)

update.freak said:


> Is there a sync addon to sync files from a NAS (Synology) to the phone via SMB or FTP (one direction: NAS -> Phone)?
> Currently I am using FolderSync, but I would like to replace the app as it does not support SMB2.

Click to collapse



No.
Better you keep Folder Sync and use ftp instead.


----------



## kosvou (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi I' ve started to use Mixplorer and when I try to connect to my office's network pc I can't. I choose Add a storage - LAN (Samba) then - Search local and finally I get a message Scan No items. With previous File Explorers I didn't have such a problem. They found all the network pc. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 10, 2020)

kosvou said:


> Hi I' ve started to use Mixplorer and when I try to connect to my office's network pc I can't. I choose Add a storage - LAN (Samba) then - Search local and finally I get a message Scan No items. With previous File Explorers I didn't have such a problem. They found all the network pc. Am I doing something wrong?

Click to collapse



SMB1 or 2? For 2 you need the addon.


----------



## kosvou (Feb 10, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> SMB1 or 2? For 2 you need the addon.

Click to collapse



I use the SMB 2 addon.
https://ibb.co/C614hnR


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 10, 2020)

kosvou said:


> I use the SMB 2 addon.

Click to collapse



Firewalls can interfere as well. Or you can try to add the network manually to check if you will get an error.


----------



## kosvou (Feb 10, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> Firewalls can interfere as well. Or you can try to add the network manually to check if you will get an error.

Click to collapse



I also use 2 other file managers at the same time which work perfect, but I don't like their ui. If it was firewalls problem then there would be the same problem to the other 2 file managers.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 10, 2020)

kosvou said:


> I also use 2 other file managers at the same time which work perfect, but I don't like their ui. If it was firewalls problem then there would be the same problem to the other 2 file managers.

Click to collapse



No clue.


----------



## kosvou (Feb 10, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> No clue.

Click to collapse



Manually it works but it's not a solution. I want to scan and find them all automatically. I can't know all pc names and IP.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 10, 2020)

kosvou said:


> I also use 2 other file managers at the same time which work perfect, but I don't like their ui. If it was firewalls problem then there would be the same problem to the other 2 file managers.

Click to collapse



Depending on whether a firewall is  on a router or on an individual device or how it is configured it can indeed block individual apps. So firewall is a possibility, but there are other possibilities, such as a simple mis-configuration in the MiXplorer bookmark or an extra setting they require on the computer. In any event to troubleshoot it you can  capture a MIXplorer log while attempting to create a bookmark to that Samba share and post the bug report in the main thread.


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Feb 14, 2020)

1) Indispensable software - props as always to Hootan et al ?

2) More of a minor pet peeve than anything, but can anyone clarify why a "json" folder appears in the Download folder repeatedly and which function it serves?


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 14, 2020)

4umexdeeay said:


> 1) Indispensable software - props as always to Hootan et al ?
> 
> 2) More of a minor pet peeve than anything, but can anyone clarify why a "json" folder appears in the Download folder repeatedly and which function it serves?

Click to collapse



100% sure MiXplorer don't created this folder.


----------



## maybeme2 (Feb 15, 2020)

Presence of multiple dated files : 'Deleted......'  all with 0 bytes. 
What are they and what creates them?

Since I installed Mix, I've noticed the presence of these 'deleted' files. 

Are they created by Mix when I delete something? 
What are they for? 
Do they allow 'undelete'? How?
How do I avoid their creation?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 15, 2020)

maybeme2 said:


> Presence of multiple dated files : 'Deleted......' all with 0 bytes.
> What are they and what creates them?
> 
> Since I installed Mix, I've noticed the presence of these 'deleted' files.
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting. It is my understanding that MiXplorer's undo feature uses a folder called .recycle so even if those files are a byproduct of the MiX undo feature it seems odd that they would be in the root of internal storage. Later today I'll have a chance to enable undo on one of my devices and see if I can reproduce that.

[EDIT] I enabled Undo, then recycled some files on internal SD and external SD. In both cases the material was in the .recycle folder on the respective drive. Additionally, IIRC in the past the files in .recycle were cryptically named in but now seem to maintain their original names. Neither naming scheme seems to resemble the files in your screenshot. Are you sure those files that say deleted are actually a byproduct of a MiXplorer action?


----------



## maybeme2 (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks for replying. 

No, I don't know where they come from. That's why I asked.

In Mix settings I notice I have 'logging' enabled. Do you have logging enabled too? Maybe that's where they come from.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 15, 2020)

maybeme2 said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> No, I don't know where they come from. That's why I asked.
> 
> In Mix settings I notice I have 'logging' enabled. Do you have logging enabled too? Maybe that's where they come from.

Click to collapse



Not logging but fact that they are zero size stands out a bit whether they are from a MiX operation or not. I could imagine them being an index of deleted items, or the result of some sort of macro that named and placed them there but I don't see a direct connection to MiX.

You could do some basic forensics to see what activities you were performing that might have been associate with those files. EG, search for other files created on the same date, likewise for apps used on same date, or remnants of apps that had been used on the same date (SD Maid is good for this but complicated, MiX app remnants might also be informative), any apps you've uninstalled since you know (with certainty) that those files were not there. This may sound silly but once you've got some leads such as a time or a place or particular application then remember/imagine what you might have been doing at that time.


----------



## maybeme2 (Feb 15, 2020)

Thank you.
The mystery continues.....


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Feb 17, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> 100% sure MiXplorer don't created this folder.

Click to collapse



Are you any percentage above zero clear on what *does* create these folders? ?

If the source of creation is unknown, can anyone share what a "json" folder even is or what it does? Or which tech support community I might ask?


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 17, 2020)

4umexdeeay said:


> Are you any percentage above zero clear on what *does* create these folders? ?
> 
> If the source of creation is unknown, can anyone share what a "json" folder even is or what it does? Or which tech support community I might ask?

Click to collapse



About "JSON":
https://www.json.org/json-en.html
Every app/tool that uses JavaScript may be the culprit and a lot of them do.
Best way to figure it out may be the post by @IronTechmonkey , even when it's about other unknown files in Mix:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/mixplorer-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post81774741
Check what apps were in use when that json file is created (date,time) and maybe use SD Maid to figure it out.

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## CoolRaoul (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello,
I'm unable to find how to create an archive and specifying a target folder.
I've started by selecting the source item(s), then either via "share to" -> archive to..." or menu -> archive. 
In each case this creates a task. After having activated the task, there is a progress windows then a success popup message. But in any case I v'e been asked *where* to store the archive and I've been unable to located where it is stored so far.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 17, 2020)

CoolRaoul said:


> Hello,
> I'm unable to find how to create an archive and specifying a target folder.
> I've started by selecting the source item(s), then either via "share to" -> archive to..." or menu -> archive.
> In each case this creates a task. After having activated the task, there is a progress windows then a success popup message. But in any case I v'e been asked *where* to store the archive and I've been unable to located where it is stored so far.

Click to collapse



The newly created archive should be placed in the same folder as the items that were initial selected for archive unless you navigated elsewhere after queuing the task in which case it would go to that location (much like a file copy or move operation). 

The archive operation progress dialog box does indicate the location of the material you selected as "from" and the location of the new archive as "to" but only during the process, so for short operations it may not be possible to see what it says.

Even though we can know where the archive is going by noting where we were in the file view when we invoked the job, this could be a minor feature request: Within the file operation dialog box or in a toast, after the operation is complete, indicate where the archive was copied to.


----------



## CoolRaoul (Feb 17, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> The newly created archive should be placed in the same folder as the items that were initial selected for archive unless you navigated elsewhere after queuing the task.

Click to collapse



Ok I see.

In fact I didn't had navigated to another folder since I was expecting being asked for destination.
It happens that the source location was a system, read-only, folder so no archive has been created at all.
I think there should be an error message in that situation (unable to create archive)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 17, 2020)

CoolRaoul said:


> Ok I see.
> 
> In fact I didn't had navigated to another folder since I was expecting being asked for destination.
> It happens that the source location was a system, read-only, folder so no archive has been created at all.
> I think there should be an error message in that situation (unable to create archive)

Click to collapse



[EDIT] I misread quoted post. rewriting my own. 

Agreed about an error message... if the archive creation actually failed. Is it possible that MiX, after being unable to save to the read-only location then saved the file elsewhere? It might be worth searching for the newly created archive file elsewhere/everywhere on the device. If you find it then instead of an error we should have a message something like this "unable to save file to read-only location, file saved to <location>". Either way, logging might help figure out of this was a fail or a misplaced file.


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi ? 

Cannot recall if this view (two tabs side by side when Android's "Split Screen" function is enabled) of MiXplorer is the default or if I changed a setting...

<Please see screenshot>

...but am requesting assistance on how to disable it that so the entire area is just one tab. 

Sent from my OnePlus 7T Pro McLaren using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 20, 2020)

4umexdeeay said:


> Hi ?
> 
> Cannot recall if this view (two tabs side by side when Android's "Split Screen" function is enabled) of MiXplorer is the default or if I changed a setting...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you have encountered a bug; The effect of the MiXplorer setting; [Bottom bar > view > settings > dual panel in landscape > enabled] is inverted when Android split screen is invoked.

The aforementioned MiX setting should result in a single pane view in Android portrait mode and dual pane view in Android landscape mode. That part seems to be working properly however, when Android split screen mode is enabled; then 

MIXplorer shows dual-pane while in Android portrait mode and  shows single pane  view in Android portrait mode - opposite of what it should be.

Nice catch. This should be reported in the main thread if no one has already done so. Since you discovered it feel free to report it in the main thread and cite/link our posts here. I'd be glad to do it if you would rather not.

Temporary work around is to disable MiXplorer's dual-pane setting.


----------



## J.Michael (Feb 20, 2020)

Where do I tell Mixplorer that I want "binary" mode for FTP transfers?

I used Mixplorer to copy files between two tablets:

Source: Nook (CM11) running FTP server
Target: Galaxy Tab A (Android 9) running client

End-of-line marks were converted from LF to CR/LF.
I copied three files: one had no extension (no periods in the filename), one was ".txt", one was ".sh".
The one with no extension was *not* converted. The other two were.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 20, 2020)

J.Michael said:


> Where do I tell Mixplorer that I want "binary" mode for FTP transfers?
> 
> I used Mixplorer to copy files between two tablets:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should stop, that's the third time in a short period of time you ask the same question: 2 times on development thread and now here. The developer stay away from xda for months and then come back to read the posts. It's against the rules bloating threads. Patience.


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello again ?

Regarding horizontal swiping of images...

It's hard to get some consistency on this function, whether using MiX's image viewer or the device's native Gallery app, etc.

Sometimes I can swipe left or right to view the next or preceding image in a folder of multiple image files and on other occasions there will be no response when swiping.

Does MiX have a specific setting I can adjust to permanently enable horizontal swiping or in turn, disable the one-at-a-time process?


----------



## plommmaa (Feb 24, 2020)

Can someone explain Mixplorer's encryption.

As far as I can see there's 2 options:
1) Click "+" > "EncFS 1.7.4" and create an encrypted folder
2) Click highlight an item > "encrypt"

Do they both use the same encryption algorithm or is one stronger?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 24, 2020)

I have of recent been making the same mistake over and over, and I was wondering if I am missing an option somewhere I have yet to find.

Now, the task list of MiX seems like a good and handy idea, however, I keep failing because of the little inconsistency in the way it works. When I "cut" a file(s) and move it to a new location, the task automatically removes itself from the list, however, when I copy the file(s), the task remains in the list, so if i do multiple copies, my task list keeps growing. I end up with a huge list that becomes unmanageable,

Is there an option somewhere to switch it so that the copy also automatically removes itself from the list?

Now, I can see people saying that it makes sense that the cut automatically removes itself, as the original location is no longer valid, however, with a little more smarts, the task could alter itself such that if I move it again, it will move from the newly pasted location (which would be valid) as opposed to the original location which is now no longer valid.

ie
Cut from /sdcard/Download
Paste into /sdcard/Video
This moves it from /sdcard/Download to /sdcard/Video​Paste into /sdcard/Music
This moves the file from /sdcard/Video to /sdcard/Music. So now the file that was originally in /sdcard/Download is now in /sdcard/Music​
Using the above logic, the cut would be similar to the copy in that it remains in the task list.

Just to re-iterate, I would actually prefer the option to limit the paste from a copy to only a single paste; ie auto removed from the task list after one paste.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 25, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have of recent been making the same mistake over and over, and I was wondering if I am missing an option somewhere I have yet to find.
> 
> Now, the task list of MiX seems like a good and handy idea, however, I keep failing because of the little inconsistency in the way it works. When I "cut" a file(s) and move it to a new location, the task automatically removes itself from the list, however, when I copy the file(s), the task remains in the list, so if i do multiple copies, my task list keeps growing. I end up with a huge list that becomes unmanageable,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I may not be fully understanding your workflow especially the third-party step of downloading but what is going on there is not reasonably described as a move operation or even a series of move operations. Although it might be interesting to see some added  functionality such as a macro file management job (which is how I perceive what you are describing) I didn't see anything in there that warrants overriding the  strong existing logic for the copy and move tasks, re-describe in different words:

File move = file gone from source =   source referred to by task is invalid  = task removed.

and

File copy = source material persists = copy task persist to allow repeat  (based on timer - 30 sec).

This is not an objection to adding the functionality you suggest, but IMO it might more aptly be  described as a macro or nested series of tasks and should not encroach on the existing logic of simple copy and move jobs.


----------



## jstanoob (Feb 26, 2020)

What are the advanced settings used for when adding a storage such as Google drive to mixplorer? Or perhaps I'm asking wrong, what is the meaning of the advanced settings? Thanks 


I've spent the last three hours looking for an explanation to the advanced settings when adding storage. Any help?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 26, 2020)

jstanoob said:


> What are the advanced settings used for when adding a storage such as Google drive to mixplorer? Or perhaps I'm asking wrong, what is the meaning of the advanced settings? Thanks

Click to collapse



There are different combinations of advanced settings in different types of network bookmarks. Apart from the items which merely provide information, (e.g. amount of free space on the connected location) most or all of the other items are  yes/no switches.

An example, and one I use when it is present,  is "thumbnails=". If left as is (or with 1 or yes after the equal sign) then thumbnails will be shown for media files on source. If it is changed to "thumbnails=0" (or =no) then and no thumbnails will be shown. I set it to 0 to disable thumbnails which makes navigating a little bit quicker. Another example is smb1= which toggles whether smb1 is used or not. 

If you are curious about what any of them do you can probably find out by searching the thread for the given parameter or just ask.


----------



## alagga (Feb 26, 2020)

Is there an intent or anything to write ID3Tags to a specific file?
(I want to use tasker to toggle that intent)

Greets


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2020)

Can I change action bar appearance at bottom instead of top?


----------



## Wolfcity (Feb 27, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Can I change action bar appearance at bottom instead of top?

Click to collapse



Settings -> More Settings -> Bottom Bar -> Show top bar at the bottom.

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## jstanoob (Feb 27, 2020)

*Thanks*



IronTechmonkey said:


> There are different combinations of advanced settings in different types of network bookmarks. Apart from the items which merely provide information, (e.g. amount of free space on the connected location) most or all of the other items are  yes/no switches.
> 
> An example, and one I use when it is present,  is "thumbnails=". If left as is (or with 1 or yes after the equal sign) then thumbnails will be shown for media files on source. If it is changed to "thumbnails=0" (or =no) then and no thumbnails will be shown. I set it to 0 to disable thumbnails which makes navigating a little bit quicker. Another example is smb1= which toggles whether smb1 is used or not.
> 
> If you are curious about what any of them do you can probably find out by searching the thread for the given parameter or just ask.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I've searched the mixplorer threads page by page and haven't found the details.. yet. I'd rather not add a storage without knowing the parameters/options. I'm still working on it. What I'm trying to do is create an HTML file through Mix to post a temporary webpage. I'm using the stack exchange website to gain assistance with the config of my IKev2/IPsec through Strongswan on a crappy Nokia phone running behind NAT. Soooo many issues, but that's for another thread. Lol The site won't allow me to post pics as I'm new and don't have the allotted reputation points. I've spent the last day editing the logs, removing metadata, and taking all the precautions I can. Is it safe to do, or even possible to create a temp HTML through Mix? An do it safely!? I'm not that fluent with EncFs, or the encryption specifics, or if it's possible with HTML, but I'm currently working on it. If possible, what precautions should I take through Mix, or the files I'm sharing from Mix? Mix Silver to be exact. Sorry for the book, sometimes it's nice to ask rather then read page after page with no success whatsoever. I appreciate the time you took to answer my tiny question, and greatly appreciate this thread as well, it's literally at the top of my list of threads and has assisted me many times. I've gotta get back to my work in progress, but I'll be back, quick as lightning. Thanks an have a great day.  
Jstanoob


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 27, 2020)

jstanoob said:


> Thanks, I've searched the mixplorer threads page by page and haven't found the details.. yet. I'd rather not add a storage without knowing the parameters/options. I'm still working on it. What I'm trying to do is create an HTML file through Mix to post a temporary webpage. I'm using the stack exchange website to gain assistance with the config of my IKev2/IPsec through Strongswan on a crappy Nokia phone running behind NAT. Soooo many issues, but that's for another thread. Lol The site won't allow me to post pics as I'm new and don't have the allotted reputation points. I've spent the last day editing the logs, removing metadata, and taking all the precautions I can. Is it safe to do, or even possible to create a temp HTML through Mix? An do it safely!? I'm not that fluent with EncFs, or the encryption specifics, or if it's possible with HTML, but I'm currently working on it. If possible, what precautions should I take through Mix, or the files I'm sharing from Mix? Mix Silver to be exact. Sorry for the book, sometimes it's nice to ask rather then read page after page with no success whatsoever. I appreciate the time you took to answer my tiny question, and greatly appreciate this thread as well, it's literally at the top of my list of threads and has assisted me many times. I've gotta get back to my work in progress, but I'll be back, quick as lightning. Thanks an have a great day.
> Jstanoob

Click to collapse



IMO there's nothing to worry about  regarding those parameters being  left at default when you first create a bookmark. They are just are common network related switches, most or all of which have nothing to do with security. I'm certainly not discouraging you from researching them first. I do things like that as well. To that point you can indeed find descriptions of individual ones scattered around the threads. I've not had time to assemble them for the FAQ.

I can't speak to the HTML file and encryption but maybe someone else can.


----------



## CoolRaoul (Feb 27, 2020)

Hello,
Can someone explain step by step how to create a MiXPlorer shortcut to a directory on phone desktop screen.
Using any launcher, I use "create widget" -> "MiXPlorer" -> "shortcut"
That opens MiXPlorer main UI, and I'm stuck there!


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 27, 2020)

CoolRaoul said:


> Hello,
> Can someone explain step by step how to create a MiXPlorer shortcut to a directory on phone desktop screen.
> Using any launcher, I use "create widget" -> "MiXPlorer" -> "shortcut"
> That opens MiXPlorer main UI, and I'm stuck there!

Click to collapse



Select the file or folder and click on  upper left.


----------



## CoolRaoul (Feb 27, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> Select the file or folder and click on  upper left.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick answer. It works


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 27, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> Select the file or folder and click on  upper left.

Click to collapse





CoolRaoul said:


> Thanks for the quick answer. It works

Click to collapse



I must be misunderstanding either the original question or the answer. To add shortcut on home screen I would do the following: Navigate to location in MiX > Select item Iin file list or location bar > Menu > Add to > Home screen. When select a file or folder the only checkmark I see is the one for the drop down relating to which files are selected (alternate, invers, etc). Can either of you you tell what I'm missing?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 27, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Can either of you you tell what I'm missing?

Click to collapse



I'm just going out on a limb here, but maybe, more than one way to skin a cat?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I'm just going out on a limb here, but maybe, more than one way to skin a cat?

Click to collapse



In this case one of the cats is unseen in a box and may or may not be dead. To you point I don't see any way to skin the cat by that description and it may be that I've been mistaken cats for dogs.


----------



## J.Michael (Feb 28, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I must be misunderstanding either the original question or the answer. To add shortcut on home screen I would do the following: Navigate to location in MiX > Select item Iin file list or location bar > Menu > Add to > Home screen. When select a file or folder the only checkmark I see is the one for the drop down relating to which files are selected (alternate, invers, etc). Can either of you you tell what I'm missing?

Click to collapse



I looked and couldn't make sense of the check mark in the upper left corner of the main Mixplorer display.

Just from the descriptions of the procedures, it sounds like the procedure described by @marciozomb13 will create a shortcut to Mixplorer, and change Mixplorer's starting directory.

The procedure you described sounds like it could be allowing Mixplorer to create a shortcut with some extra directive to select the starting directory, leaving the possibility of having more than one shortcut, each going to a different directory.

Can you tell me how to examine a home screen shortcut?  (I.e., the equivalent of the Windows context menu -> Properties)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2020)

J.Michael said:


> I looked and couldn't make sense of the check mark in the upper left corner of the main Mixplorer display.
> 
> Just from the descriptions of the procedures, it sounds like the procedure described by @marciozomb13 will create a shortcut to Mixplorer, and change Mixplorer's starting directory.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know the arrow that I see changes the combination of selected items, and I know several ways to create a home screen shortcut, but these are apples and oranges, or a dead cats and live cats, as it were.

Anyhow, I'm not sure how you could analyze the properties of the shortcut but would logically deduce that it is a command that opens mixplorer to the designated location or opens a file to the designated app.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 28, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I know the arrow that I see changes the combination of selected items, and I know several ways to create a home screen shortcut, but these are apples and oranges, or a dead cats and live cats, as it were.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm not sure how you could analyze the properties of the shortcut but would logically deduce that it is a command that opens mixplorer to the designated location or opens a file to the designated app.

Click to collapse



He asked, i completed the sentence.
My way to add a shortcut on my home screen is:
On launcher, select add, shortcut, MiXplorer, long press the folder or file, click on tick icon, profit.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> He asked, i completed the sentence.
> My way to add a shortcut on my home screen is:
> On launcher, select add, shortcut, MiXplorer, long press the folder or file, click on tick icon, profit.

Click to collapse



Thank you! I was actually looking at the correct check item but I had almost everything else wrong. 

I knew the poster wanted to do this from the desktop but did not know that the file selection check mark also functioned as an Okay button (as it does for this shortcut selection and  some other things). 

In some cases I had been having problems using MiXplorer as a file picker from other apps because I did not realize selecting an item then tapping that check was the way to do it. Thanks again.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 28, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Thank you! I was actually looking at the correct check item but I had almost everything else wrong.
> 
> I knew the poster wanted to do this from the desktop did not know that the file selection check mark also functioned as an Okay button (as it does for this shortcut selection and some other things).
> 
> I had been having problems using MiXplorer as a file picker from other apps in some cases because I did not realize selecting an item then tapping that check was the way to do it. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



My system "Files" app is always the only option to pick files to avoid hassle. Mixplorer do many things great but picking files is not stable enough for my use.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> My system "Files" app is always the only option to pick files to avoid hassle. Mixplorer do many things great but picking files is not stable enough for my use.

Click to collapse



I agree, and to think that is a good general logic for any OS or systems. Wherever possible, use the native method for doing a thing unless you need some added functionality. I'll go native by default, and with MiXplorer where I know it works. Thanks to your explanation of the formerly mysterious check button MiXplorer  may work for me as a picker in a few more situations.


----------



## rafet7 (Feb 29, 2020)

i hope you add this feature Space Analyzer


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 29, 2020)

rafet7 said:


> i hope you add this feature Space Analyzer

Click to collapse



At one time, a few Android versions in the past, there was a storage  analyzer in MiXplorer but it performed inconsistently across different firmware, software and hardware combinations. For that reason (and perhaps other reasons) it was removed. If you search for storage analyzer in the main thread you may find previous discussions about it. If, after checking up on the history you would like to make an official feature request then you can do so in the main thread, although at this point it seems unlikely that it will be re-added.


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Mar 1, 2020)

Wolfcity said:


> About "JSON":
> https://www.json.org/json-en.html
> Every app/tool that uses JavaScript may be the culprit and a lot of them do.
> Best way to figure it out may be the post by @IronTechmonkey , even when it's about other unknown files in Mix:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Wolfcity ?

Following up:

Wondering if the following details can be useful in attempting to narrow down the source of the folder... 

Screenshot #1 - The initial properties details. 

Screenshot #2 - The time of folder creation. 

...tried to match that time with my Google Activity, but there aren't many clues. I started using the Chrome browser about seven minutes prior to the folder creation, that's all I can glean.

Screenshot #3 - When I click on the path address, this pop-up happens...
...does "[email protected]" have any relevance?

Screenshot #4 - Finally, here's the info after clicking "Group: everybody..."

(...someone please let me know if any of that is sensitive info that shouldn't be posted on a forum like this.

Sent from my OnePlus7TProNR using XDA Labs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 1, 2020)

4umexdeeay said:


> Thanks Wolfcity ?
> 
> Following up:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There doesn't seem to be any particularly sensitive data in those screenshots.

That pop up "com.mixplorer.activities..." is an unrelated bug. It should say path copied or something like that but instead it is describing the MiXplorer activity that performs that function of showing the path. There are a few areas in MiXplorer where this occurs to toast messages but it is not related to your Json files.

As to those Json files, I enjoy such forensics (as indicated by the suggestions in a potentially helpful post linked in Wolfcity's reply you (try those things if you've not already done so) but...

Now that we know this does not relate to MiX, in this thread we should try to stick to the topic of how to  use MiXplorer as a tool in your quest, rather than leaving direct reports/requests in this thread for help with a non-related topic. This is not to nag you away  and I don't mind if we kick around some ideas to help you with your quest but you will get better information about possible causes by doing general research and finding forums/threads that pertain to "what put such and such json files in such and such location"?

[EDIT] As the timestamp on the json folder is 11 minutes before you captured that screenshot that should be focal point for your investigation so as mentioned before (ahem) you would search for any files modified at the same time, then follow the leads from there. Also since it was so recent you can comb your own memory for what you were doing. If you were using your device at that moment then doing what? If you were not using it at that moment and this was something automatic then there's the direction of your investigation.


----------



## maybeme2 (Mar 5, 2020)

I have a problem with the smb transfer from my android 9 phone to my windows 10 laptop using MiX. 

When first setup, the connection works fine. Then after a few reboots, it no longer finds the laptop and needs to be recreated. These work for a while and then again no longer work showing blank contents in the laptop shared folder.

Creating new connections result in multiple non working orphan connections. See attached.

Questions:
1. How do I delete the useless orphan entries to "JEFF-PC"?

2. What could explain this problem? 

Thanks.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Mar 5, 2020)

maybeme2 said:


> I have a problem with the smb transfer from my android 9 phone to my windows 10 laptop using MiX.
> 
> When first setup, the connection works fine. Then after a few reboots, it no longer finds the laptop and needs to be recreated. These work for a while and then again no longer work showing blank contents in the laptop shared folder.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably IP changes. Or firewall.


----------



## maybeme2 (Mar 5, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> Probably IP changes. Or firewall.

Click to collapse



Thank you for replying.

Except, as the screenshot shows, all 4 instances have the same ip. 192.168.1.88

That is, when I create a new storage (because the existing ones don't work) using

'add storage/search local' 

they always _find_ the PC at the same ip, which now works for a while while the existing identical entries did not.

**Anyway, how do I delete these useless redundant instances of JEFF-PC?

Thank you again.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Mar 5, 2020)

maybeme2 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> Except, as the screenshot shows, all 4 instances have the same ip. 192.168.1.88
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Enable edit in overflow menu and swipe the bookmark right.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 6, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> Probably IP changes. Or firewall.

Click to collapse



I use a fixed IP,and it happens to me, usually when I restore a MIC file from another phone.The name and IP are the same,,and the password has not changed, but the registration need to be recreated,for the same IP.


maybeme2 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> Except, as the screenshot shows, all 4 instances have the same ip. 192.168.1.88
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I noticed this as well, but just do as @marciozomb13 suggests.


marciozomb13 said:


> Enable edit in overflow menu and swipe the bookmark right.

Click to collapse



I have always wondered why this occurs, but its such a small thing, I have not bothered to log it or look into it any further.

Another possibly related behavior, is if I type the password in wrong the first time, correcting the password does not enable the bookmark. I have to delete the bad one, and recreate one to get a working one. Again, no biggy, so haven't followed it up, but it may be related.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 6, 2020)

niix said:


> I don't know if you are browsing from a desktop or by an app. I'm using Fennec, and I cannot do advanced searches, not as far as I know.
> 
> So with ʾopen sourceʾ I get 13 pages. and I stumbled upon a few questions that got badly answered by other people saying they get this question every 100 pages.
> 
> I was lazy to post SCREENSHOTS, not to search, which I did unsuccessfully.

Click to collapse



Fair enough, and good points. I am using a web browser (and or XDA Labs on Android). To your point, alternate search methods may not be as effective and even XDA web search is not great, so I tested to make sure that at least the the search suggestions could actually be fruitful in some form:

Firefox on windows 10 > search thread for "open source" > search each page of results for "by hootanparsa".  Note: That last step will save from having to read the repeats of the question without answers and take you to the ones by HP. Among those there were 4 that spoke to this at all.

Results (overlapping those provided by Oswald Boelcke:

09-20-2017, 04:20 PM – A description of the MiX origins. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73869440&postcount=21493

Brief statements by HP about MiX’s closed source status.
07-28-2017, 03:24 PM: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73208443&postcount=20417
10-15-2016, 12:41 PM: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69144596&postcount=15575
02-10-2016, 10:19 PM: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65262177&postcount=12052

OP #6 Credits & Copyrights, list of open source libraries.
03-07-2012, https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23374610&postcount=6

The one about MiX' origins seems worth linking in the FAQ so thanks for inducing a search for it. 

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




Oswald Boelcke said:


> Just my very personal perception...
> Aren't we all, and I include myself, not now cluttering this thread? @HootanParsa  has provide his stance that is more than legit and has been discussed here. Personally, I don't the any reason to refresh this discussion unless Hootan wants.
> 
> I withdraw my contribution in this matter now. All others involved might consider to do the same. And hopefully - no, actually I'm convinced, this development thread will return to its original intent: To post releases and modifications and to discuss development, suggestions, issues etc.

Click to collapse



Posted at same (in the interest of reconciliation) and will leave it there. Thanks. Also, where there may be some reasonable discussion about sources which should not occur this thread people can use the FAQ (and I should have done so a few posts ago).


----------



## marciozomb13 (Mar 6, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I use a fixed IP,and it happens to me, usually when I restore a MIC file from another phone.The name and IP are the same,,and the password has not changed, but the registration need to be recreated,for the same IP.

Click to collapse



I think you should use the option "Fixed encryption key" to the able to use the mic (with bookmarks) in other phones.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 6, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> I think you should use the option "Fixed encryption key" to the able to use the mic (with bookmarks) in other phones.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I really dont wish to question it further, but only for the purpose of understanding.

I am guessing that your recommendation/suggestion has to do with password encryption? which would make sense. However, just to be clear, using the definition and updating the password on the new device, does not work. Further, if I get the password wrong the first time, on a new bookmark (SMB lan), a correct attempt doesn't fix it (on the same device), I have to delete and re-create. Again, that's totally fine, just weird. I guess the question is, Is it just me? or is it the fixed encryption key thing again? and to clarify, I would be using the extra steps of a forced delete of the previous one, rather than "downgrading" to fixed encryption; not because of the extra security (well, maybe a tiny bit), but simply because it really is not that big a deal.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Mar 6, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> Thanks. I really dont wish to question it further, but only for the purpose of understanding.
> 
> I am guessing that your recommendation/suggestion has to do with password encryption? which would make sense. However, just to be clear, using the definition and updating the password on the new device, does not work. Further, if I get the password wrong the first time, on a new bookmark (SMB lan), a correct attempt doesn't fix it (on the same device), I have to delete and re-create. Again, that's totally fine, just weird. I guess the question is, Is it just me? or is it the fixed encryption key thing again? and to clarify, I would be using the extra steps of a forced delete of the previous one, rather than "downgrading" to fixed encryption; not because of the extra security (well, maybe a tiny bit), but simply because it really is not that big a deal.

Click to collapse



I think the Fix Encryption option is for sharing purposes, to avoid give your credentials to someone else while sharing mics. Maybe we might found a bug.


----------



## Takamoto (Mar 8, 2020)

Why I haven't "auto preview folder option" anymore?


----------



## Wolfcity (Mar 8, 2020)

Takamoto said:


> Why I haven't "auto preview folder option" anymore?

Click to collapse



You still have the option. If you search the thread you'll recognize that some options have been moved to other places, several ones can now be found in a new options menu, just take a look at the screenshots.

Sent from my Moto G5 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Takamoto (Mar 9, 2020)

Ok thank you very much..1 problem is solved..now I have in my video folder some video obscured and some no..and no preview for the video folder..mah..


----------



## marciozomb13 (Mar 18, 2020)

darrendude1 said:


> hi all,is it possible to use mixplorer to sync my android files to my linux mint pc,just as syncthing..as i dont quite understand it..if so i can remove syncthing and use mixplorer,i have spent a week reading up on syncthing and few days trying to work out if mixplorer can do the same,ive absorbed so much my brain is not syncing lol..thank you

Click to collapse



No, you can't. The most you can get is backup.


----------



## FinassaR (Mar 20, 2020)

I have a question.  I have multiple files starting with "apps_" in each of the file names. Is there a way to batch rename files removing just what you see here while keeping the rest of the names intact?  If so please show me how.  And thank you for your time.


----------



## TiTiB (Mar 20, 2020)

FinassaR said:


> I have a question. I have multiple files starting with "apps_" in each of the file names. Is there a way to batch rename files removing just what you see here while keeping the rest of the names intact? If so please show me how. And thank you for your time.

Click to collapse



Rename—>Regex—>Replace A with B, leave 'B' empty.


----------



## FinassaR (Mar 21, 2020)

TiTiB said:


> Rename—>Regex—>Replace A with B, leave 'B' empty.

Click to collapse



Hate to sound like a noob but could you visually show me please.

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------




TiTiB said:


> Rename—>Regex—>Replace A with B, leave 'B' empty.

Click to collapse



Nevermind it's working ty very much for the assistance kind one.


----------



## TiTiB (Mar 21, 2020)

FinassaR said:


> Hate to sound like a noob but could you visually show me please.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And yet you didn't hit the "Thanks" button. ?


----------



## FinassaR (Mar 21, 2020)

TiTiB said:


> And yet you didn't hit the "Thanks" button.

Click to collapse



Thought I did, must not have gone through.  It should be there now.


----------



## drezz2 (Mar 25, 2020)

Is it possible to see the creation date of a file or folder? I only see the last modification (if i could see both .. is it possible?)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 25, 2020)

drezz2 said:


> Is it possible to see the creation date of a file or folder? I only see the last modification (if i could see both .. is it possible?)

Click to collapse



This setting might (or might not) help:

Menu > settings > more settings > last modified time = unchecked 

but there are potential Android version and ROM specific reasons it may not work. By searching thread for "created" & "date" some previous discussion can be found starting at this post.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/mixplorer-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post79161603 and there may be more further back in this thread or in the main thread. Also, if you provide more details about the device someone may know of an answer.


----------



## drezz2 (Mar 25, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> This setting might (or might not) help:
> 
> Menu > settings > more settings > last modified time = unchecked
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already tried it and it keeps marking the last modification time every time I open the file or create a new file in the folder
It is a oneplus one, with lineage 16 (if it is not possible, I can live with it )


----------



## Booyahbro (Mar 28, 2020)

*OnePlus 6T auto launch file*

Hey I have a OnePlus 6T and I'm using MixPlorer. One of the features of the 6T is screen off gesture. You can launch a bookmarked directory/file using the screen off gesture. However, when I do this with a PDF file, I get the error message, "Not Exists". I was wondering if there is any way to work around this and get it to open the file directly. I have already installed the PDF add-on. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Takamoto (Apr 6, 2020)

Takamoto said:


> Ok thank you very much..1 problem is solved..now I have in my video folder some video obscured and some no..and no preview for the video folder..mah..

Click to collapse



No one knows how to fix it?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 6, 2020)

Takamoto said:


> No one knows how to fix it?

Click to collapse



Perhaps no one else has experienced the same thing or perhaps you've discovered a bug, in which case you'll have to wait for an answer from the developer HootanParsa.

Note: Under normal circumstances it is common for HP to be away from the thread for some days or even weeks. At present we are certainly not under normal circumstances. 

Please be patient. Let's first find out if our XDA-mates are OK through all of this...and then resume nagging them for fixes.


----------



## jonny789 (Apr 7, 2020)

I am using the latest version. I have an sdcard partition formatted as ext4. I have Allowed root in mixplorer. When I edit & save any file inside that partition. It doesn't save and shows "Null Output".


----------



## marciozomb13 (Apr 7, 2020)

jonny789 said:


> I am using the latest version. I have an sdcard partition formatted as ext4. I have Allowed root in mixplorer. When I edit & save any file inside that partition. It doesn't save and shows "Null Output".

Click to collapse



Only a log can bring the details needed to figure this out.


----------



## jonny789 (Apr 7, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> Only a log can bring the details needed to figure this out.

Click to collapse



Here is the one.


----------



## Dhyfer (Apr 10, 2020)

I don't know guys, but for me it would be very useful that MiXplorer could tag files for a convenient organization and search. 

I know MiXplorer has an addon to tag music files and videos, but it would be great that he could also tag other types of files as the TagSpaces App does https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.tagspaces.androidle


----------



## chanh2018 (Apr 11, 2020)

Forgive me if this question has been asked, but how do I change font type?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## harrisc (Apr 13, 2020)

*FTP (explicit FTP over TLS) connection in MiXplorer*

Hi
I want to use FTP (explicit FTP over TLS) connection in MiXplorer.

How do I set this up?

Chris


----------



## TiTiB (Apr 15, 2020)

chanh2018 said:


> Forgive me if this question has been asked, but how do I change font type?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Settings>Skins>Edit (pencil), scroll to bottom.


----------



## harrisc (Apr 23, 2020)

I am trying to FTP access from an Android device to my Web host.  I can use FileZilla on Windows 10 PC using FTPS (explicit FTP over TLS/SSL) 
I used same parameters  with MiXplorer but could not setup  FTPS.

 So now I am using SFTP on MiXplorer  which works (after approving my IP address with the host). I have one question. I can log into my FTP account but I am at the root of the server. I must then navigate to the directory of the website. I can do this but I want to eliminate this navigation.

How do I set the default remote directory in the setup of SFTP in MiXplorer?
Chris


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 23, 2020)

harrisc said:


> I am trying to FTP access from an Android device to my Web host. I can use FileZilla on Windows 10 PC using FTPS (explicit FTP over TLS/SSL)
> I used same parameters with MiXplorer but could not setup FTPS.
> 
> So now I am using SFTP on MiXplorer which works (after approving my IP address with the host). I have one question. I can log into my FTP account but I am at the root of the server. I must then navigate to the directory of the website. I can do this but I want to eliminate this navigation.
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw your previous post but had little knowledge of SFTP and am glad you got that part sorted. If I'm understanding properly you've now got a MiXplorer bookmark containing the proper credentials which you are using to access an FTP server somewhere on the network. If so then:

There exists an advanced bookmark parameter

"remote=[/path to desired folder]"

which may not be visible by default but can be manually added... sez I as if I knew it all along and did not discover it just now. It seems that when creating a new bookmark with the server address AND path in one line MiX automatically modifies the server address to be only the server and adds this advanced parameter for the path (which does not otherwise appear). After seeing that new parameter appear in that test, I merely added it to the existing FTP bookmark that took me to root and then was taken as expected to the designated subfolder.


----------



## harrisc (Apr 23, 2020)

"remote=[/path to desired folder]" worked
Thanks


----------



## solid.snake (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi, 

I didn't find any information regarding FTPS (and not SFTP)  activation in MixPlorer Settings 
.

I mean when I activate FTP server in Mixplorer to make it working as an FTP server, and when I tick the SECURE tickBox, I'm not able to connect to my phone from a Filezilla FTP explorer Windows TO my Phone.

Any advice please on the way to make it work ?


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 26, 2020)

solid.snake said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't find any information regarding FTPS (and not SFTP)  activation in MixPlorer Settings
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



I had to specify the port on the client:  I was using Mixplorer on both ends; I used whatever the default port was on the server; I still couldn't connect until I explicitly entered the port number in the bookmark on the client.


----------



## solid.snake (Apr 26, 2020)

J.Michael said:


> I had to specify the port on the client: I was using Mixplorer on both ends; I used whatever the default port was on the server; I still couldn't connect until I explicitly entered the port number in the bookmark on the client.

Click to collapse




Thank you, but the regular FTP connection does work with MiXplorer as a serveur, and Filezilla client on Windows.

Question is how to enable FTP Secure (box ticked on FTP server in MiXplorer)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 27, 2020)

solid.snake said:


> Thank you, but the regular FTP connection does work with MiXplorer as a serveur, and Filezilla client on Windows.
> 
> Question is how to enable FTP Secure (box ticked on FTP server in MiXplorer)

Click to collapse



Possible answer: Note that when creating the FTP server in MiX with "secure" enabled then the server address begins with FTPS rather than FTP so make sure to use FTPS in the address on the client side.

In a quick test this is how it worked for me:

I already have one Android with a bookmark configured to access a  MiXplorer FTP server on another Android. When I enable secure on the server then I must add the S to the address in the bookmark on the client (FTPS...). If secure is disabled on the server then I must remove the S from the address in the bookmark on the client (FTP...).

There are possible complicating factors such as additional settings in the third party FTP servers/clients, and network configurations but that is how it worked for me.


----------



## solid.snake (Apr 27, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Possible answer: Note that when creating the FTP server in MiX with "secure" enabled then the server address begins with FTPS rather than FTP so make sure to use FTPS in the address on the client side.
> 
> In a quick test this is how it worked for me:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You made it, many thanks.

I just had to add ftps prefix into my FTP client


----------



## harrisc (Apr 28, 2020)

I just tried the Android app Total Commander with the FTP plugin. I could get FTP over TLS to work. 

If would be great if MixPlorer could do FTP over TLS.


----------



## kubalav (Apr 29, 2020)

I tested the latest Mixplorer version and FTP over TLS is working. Can you share setup page?


----------



## cvzalez (May 3, 2020)

Is any manual for the app I want to configure SFTP using Public Key/Private Key, there's the "pem_private_key_path=" that I have to manually enter, and where's or what is the syntax for Private Key Password, Mixplorer has tons of features but it lacks documentation for pretty much everything, any FAQ for the complicated stuff anywhere?

So how to I configure SSH/SFTP with a public/private key, where do I put the password for the keypair?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 3, 2020)

cvzalez said:


> Is any manual for the app I want to configure SFTP using Public Key/Private Key, there's the "pem_private_key_path=" that I have to manually enter, and where's or what is the syntax for Private Key Password, Mixplorer has tons of features but it lacks documentation for pretty much everything, any FAQ for the complicated stuff anywhere?

Click to collapse



Let's clarify a few things. Just because the FAQ does not describe what you need and does have holes, does not mean it lacks documentation for "pretty much everything". In fact it has most of the documentation necessary to avoid many needless questions about configuration and basic usage so that more complicated questions like yours can and will get more focus from other knowledgeable MiXplorer users and the developer. Also please keep in mind that, as described in the OP this is a consolidation of user input and experience. In many cases few of us have the experience or information to document something until we explore it on our own or hear directly from the developer. That all being said I do appreciate your feedback because I've never liked the phrase "user manual" in the FAQ  title because the FAQ does not include everything and the nature of MiXplorer  development is a challenge in that regard.

As to your question, unfortunately the FAQ indeed has little to nothing about the topic except possibly in a few individual user posts which would be hard to find. Your best bet might be to post the same question in the main thread (and of course searching there) to see if some MiXplorer users more knowledgeable about the topic than I might have any advice. If anything comes up that's worth documenting in the FAQ please do flag it and I'll add it. I'll stay tuned.


----------



## cvzalez (May 3, 2020)

*FAQ Features *



IronTechmonkey said:


> Let's clarify a few things. Just because the FAQ does not describe what you need and does have holes, does not mean it lacks documentation for "pretty much everything". In fact it has most of the documentation necessary to avoid many needless questions about configuration and basic usage so that more complicated questions like yours can and will get more focus from other knowledgeable MiXplorer users and the developer. Also please keep in mind that, as described in the OP this is a consolidation of user input and experience. In many cases few of us have the experience or information to document something until we explore it on our own or hear directly from the developer. That all being said I do appreciate your feedback because I've never liked the phrase "user manual" in the FAQ  title because the FAQ does not include everything and the nature of MiXplorer  development is a challenge in that regard.
> 
> As to your question, unfortunately the FAQ indeed has little to nothing about the topic except possibly in a few individual user posts which would be hard to find. Your best bet might be to post the same question in the main thread (and of course searching there) to see if some MiXplorer users more knowledgeable about the topic than I might have any advice. If anything comes up that's worth documenting in the FAQ please do flag it and I'll add it. I'll stay tuned.

Click to collapse



Hi, thank you for your answer, well I think if there's a feature available it should be documented, there's a bunch of advanced settings but no documentation about them, so what's the purpose? Trial and error is not the best user experience, developer or not, everything should have some logic, and it also would benefit the programmer, I just configured the Public/Private Keypair so it would not have password (Password to unencrypt the keypair) and it works that way, I did it because there's no mention on how Mixplorer settings to take care of the password, and certainly, it did not ask for it before, something to be implemented in the future I hope, never the less, thank you all who contribute for this project , and thank you again for your ready answer!

Best greetings,


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 3, 2020)

cvzalez said:


> Hi, thank you for your answer, well I think if there's a feature available it should be documented, there's a bunch of advanced settings but no documentation about them, so what's the purpose? Trial and error is not the best user experience, developer or not, everything should have some logic, and it also would benefit the programmer,

Click to collapse



You have some good points but perhaps could understand more about the nature MiXplorer development - which is hard to pick up unless you've followed the thread regularly for some time so I shall explain... 

OK, so it's a given that "the purpose" here is in large part development and it is common for developers to add features then let users test and explore on their own. To the point of your observations: MiXplorer does that more than most apps (introduce new features with little more explanation than one simple line in the change log, if that) and again to your point, this does leave holes in knowledge which if filled would benefit the app and development. I'm not sure why MiXplorer's developer handles things that way but have seen possible reasons for it regarding the develpment cycle, the developer's punctuated presence at XDA, and other things. It was actually just such knowledge holes that were the impetus for someone else volunteering me and me accepting to work on a FAQ... and here we are. Just a few years ago you would have only had the main thread.



cvzalez said:


> I just configured the Public/Private Keypair so it would not have password (Password to unencrypt the keypair) and it works that way, I did it because there's no mention on how Mixplorer settings to take care of the password, and certainly, it did not ask for it before, something to be implemented in the future I hope, never the less, thank you all who contribute for this project , and thank you again for your ready answer!
> 
> Best greetings,

Click to collapse



As to the issues with or clarity of configuring the keypair, your knowledge about this far outpaces mine but there are some very knowledgeable MiXplorer users who follow the main thread and I do think it is worth asking there, and again, we can add anything applicablee to the FAQ.


----------



## Urtaev (May 6, 2020)

Hi!
How I can setup autotask for copy/move files with specific extension like .pdf?
I tried to do this, and it's work only with folder.

And how I can do this for automagic broadcast script?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 6, 2020)

Urtaev said:


> Hi!
> How I can setup autotask for copy/move files with specific extension like .pdf?
> I tried to do this, and it's work only with folder.
> 
> And how I can do this for automagic broadcast script?

Click to collapse



Good question. I'm fairly sure this can be done by using regex (akin to wild cards but more advanced) to apply the action to only PDF files. I'm not sure how to do it but there are some people here who might know. You'll reach more of those folks by posting the same question in the main thread. Also, this may already have been described somewhere so I suggest searching the main thread for autotask AND, copy AND, extension OR file type. 

Some of the regex related posts referenced here might help: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/mixplorer-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post71218953

From that post, perhaps this could be used:
%e (Extension)

[EDIT] Upon some research it seems that %e is depreciated and there may be better ways to do it.


----------



## kubalav (May 7, 2020)

Urtaev said:


> Hi!
> How I can setup autotask for copy/move files with specific extension like .pdf?
> I tried to do this, and it's work only with folder.
> 
> And how I can do this for automagic broadcast script?

Click to collapse



Tick Regular expression (Files), set file operation COPY/MOVE and path from

```
/your_path/(.*\.)(pdf)
```
set destination path.


----------



## Urtaev (May 7, 2020)

kubalav said:


> Tick Regular expression (Files), set file operation COPY/MOVE and path from
> 
> ```
> /your_path/(.*\.)(pdf)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. It work fine for the autotask in mixplorer. But I can't get work it for automagic.:crying:


----------



## Phil3759 (May 7, 2020)

Thank you a lot for the guide.

I have 2 questions:
- how to force the app to remember the sort view globally per tab and not per folder (sort order changes while navigating through folders) ?
- How to force it display the time/date of files in a full numerical date/time mode and not the common 6 minutes ago, 6 hours ago and so on... I don't have the mentioned "Numerical date or time" option mentioned in the FAQ

And a bug:
- On the SMB tab, whenever I switch tab or turn off the display, the app keeps trying to reconnect to the NAS. I must exit and restart app to connect to the SMB share !
Is it known or should I send a log ?

These are really the most annoying parts for me in this great explorer on regular use

Best regards


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 8, 2020)

Phil3759 said:


> Thank you a lot for the guide.
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> - how to force the app to remember the sort view globally per tab and not per folder (sort order changes while navigating through folders) ?

Click to collapse



MiXplorer should remember the view and sort settings per-folder recursively into subfolders. So, the sort setting made in a given folder will apply to that folder and subfolders. Admittedly a bit prone to accidental change later. If it is not working that way perhaps there is a glitch.



Phil3759 said:


> - How to force it display the time/date of files in a full numerical date/time mode and not the common 6 minutes ago, 6 hours ago and so on... I don't have the mentioned "Numerical date or time" option mentioned in the FAQ

Click to collapse



Have you tried Settings > More settings > Custom datetime format? Accepts common values such as MM/dd/yy HH:mm:ss, which is how mine is configured. IIRC there was a recent attempt to list these but I cannot find that post.



Phil3759 said:


> And a bug:
> - On the SMB tab, whenever I switch tab or turn off the display, the app keeps trying to reconnect to the NAS. I must exit and restart app to connect to the SMB share !
> Is it known or should I send a log ?

Click to collapse



I'm may not understand. If it's the active tab it seems expected that it would be scanned upon open or display but it does seem odd that it would fail that way then only work after app restart (if I'm even understanding properly). Might be worth logging creation of the bookmark.


----------



## J.Michael (May 8, 2020)

Phil3759 said:


> - How to force it display the time/date of files in a full numerical date/time mode and not the common 6 minutes ago, 6 hours ago and so on...

Click to collapse





IronTechmonkey said:


> Have you tried Settings > More settings > Custom datetime format? Accepts common values such as MM/dd/yy HH:mm:ss, which is how mine is configured. IIRC there was a recent attempt to list these but I cannot find that post.

Click to collapse


 @Spannaa, in the Mixplorer Release thread, told us about the first post in 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2713812


----------



## Phil3759 (May 8, 2020)

First many thanks for the support and the app.
Here's my feedback and some suggestions to make it more "Intuitive" for first adopters when coming from other Browsers.
By the way, I will order today the paid version on Play to support your work 



IronTechmonkey said:


> MiXplorer should remember the view and sort settings per-folder recursively into subfolders. So, the sort setting made in a given folder will apply to that folder and subfolders. Admittedly a bit prone to accidental change later. If it is not working that way perhaps there is a glitch.

Click to collapse



Upon trial, yes, it works that way. Thank you
However, look at this use case: I set the custom sort order (Newer) at the base of the TAB (DirD1). I browse into the folders (DirD2, DirD3). I change the sort order of DirD3 to AZ, I continue to recursively browse in more folders until DirD5. I apply the sort Newer view again on DirD5. When I exit the app, the sort order AZ will be kept on DirD3 and DirD4 and their subfolders: [SDCARD (Newer)] --- [DirD3-DirD4 and subfolders (AZ)] --- [DirD5 and subfolders (Newer)]
I tried to save the Tabs Once after applying the "Newer" sort view at the base of the tab. But, if some folders are modified to AZ, on app restart the sort order saved at the base of the TAB doesn't apply again to all the subfolders.

Basically: I would have expected an *"Apply to TAB" check box under Sort Options*, which would apply the selected sort order to all the TAB

Hope you got my point, but I will live with it now that I understood the logic 
Coming from other Browsers, I really didn't get the point.



IronTechmonkey said:


> Have you tried Settings > More settings > Custom datetime format? Accepts common values such as MM/dd/yy HH:mm:ss, which is how mine is configured. IIRC there was a recent attempt to list these but I cannot find that post.

Click to collapse



Yes, but never pressed Save button because by default, when entering the "Custom datetime format" option, it showed the correct format I wanted ! I assumed it is showing the currently applied setting and I used the back button to exit without saving. Seems silly, but I thought it was to change the year/month order and that by default it was showing the currently applied format. *There is no check box to enable/disable the custom date format and no clear way to revert to the default view (today, just now...)*.  Now, on testing, I see that I have to delete all the format patterns and click on Save to get back to the default time display. *I was expecting a check box to enable/disable*  the "Custom datetime format"  Also, when entering that option, I was expecting it showing the currently used format which was not the case when today, just now, 2 days ago... format is used



IronTechmonkey said:


> I'm may not understand. If it's the active tab it seems expected that it would be scanned upon open or display but it does seem odd that it would fail that way then only work after app restart (if I'm even understanding properly). Might be worth logging creation of the bookmark.

Click to collapse



I have a TAB with SMB server access properly configured. I browse through the SMB folders in the TAB. I keep MiXPlorer active and turn off the display or I switch to another TAB, or I switch to another app. After no more than 30 sec-1mn, I return to the SMB TAB. When I browse, it displays the rotating search icon for ever. I have to exit the app and go back to the SMB TAB to be able to browse the folders on the NAS. I had no issues with any of the previous browsers I used.

Hope it is clearer now. Let me know if you need a debug log on that part.
Again, I am a new adopter of your app and really like the advanced functions, the code editor, the sign APK function and all the archive/media integration plugins. It is just amazing. Hope you can look at my "intutive" suggestions.

Best regards


----------



## XxBleedxX (May 12, 2020)

Trying to copy data from one team drive to another suddenly a messege pops up 'acceess denied'
                                                    'Only one file is copied"


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 12, 2020)

Phil3759 said:


> First many thanks for the support and the app.
> Here's my feedback and some suggestions to make it more "Intuitive" for first adopters when coming from other Browsers.
> By the way, I will order today the paid version on Play to support your work
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A bit of clarification. I'm not the developer nor do I officially speak for the developer of MiXplorer.  I've merely assembled the FAQ (volunteered by another user with the permission of the developer). It is HootanParsa who earns all the credit and deservedly the support of your donation. It's also HP to whom some of your good feedback should be directed but I'll speak to what I can.

As to tabs, assuming things have not changed recently this would be the expectation:

Saving the tabs saves the default open  tabs and active tab, but not the sort order of the viewed content.

The sort order is set and saved per directory (actually per path) the moment you set the sort order in the bottom bar without having to save the tab and should run down through subdirectories. An exception to this which is logical but which I had not considered until exploring your questions is that where the same material is accessed by different paths each path will remember its own sort order, e.g

/storage/[external SD]
/mnt/media_rw/[external SD]

As to the custom date field; having only set it once and never tried to clear it I was unfamiliar with (or forgot) the behavior and did not know the default value which seems to be M/d/yyyy HH:mm:ss. 

This is definitely worth flushing out and incorporating into the FAQ, and also serves as an example of the challenges of documenting with MiXplorer's somewhat unique flow of development. Also, I've just not had as much time in the last several months to document the features as they come out. Thanks for the clatification

I agree with your assessment of the intuitiveness of the custom date-time panel and potential improvements and think that's worth directing to HP.

As to that spinner on the SMB tab, if that were only occurring after screen off then on I would suggest checking the MiX wakelock setting [Settings > more settings > Full wakelock] but that seems moot if the same thing is happening after going to another then and returning with screen on the whole time. This one does seem worth logging and posting in the main thread.

I'd be glad to put a link in the main to your posts here, or if you prefer you could repost there. Either way, there are more experienced users who participate in that thread as well as the developer. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Phil3759 (May 13, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I'd be glad to put a link in the main to your posts here, or if you prefer you could repost there. Either way, there are more experienced users who participate in that thread as well as the developer. Thanks for the input.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the clarification,
If you can forward my suggestions to the dev in the spirit of improving the app, I would appreciate it.
Best regards


----------



## Spookymyo (May 19, 2020)

I found an issue that makes me not want to use this app. When I try to copy a file (ttf font file) from my downloads folder to the system/font folder mixplorer tells me there is not enough free space. I've mounted it as RW but it doesn't work.
But when I use solid explorer it works just fine. The file transfers from downloads to the font folder and then is visible in the font list in any other app. What good is a root file explorer that can't modify the root folder?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 19, 2020)

Spookymyo said:


> I found an issue that makes me not want to use this app. When I try to copy a file (ttf font file) from my downloads folder to the system/font folder mixplorer tells me there is not enough free space. I've mounted it as RW but it doesn't work.
> But when I use solid explorer it works just fine. The file transfers from downloads to the font folder and then is visible in the font list in any other app. What good is a root file explorer that can't modify the root folder?

Click to collapse



There's no need to make it sound like MiXplorer cannot modify root folders in general just because it cannot modify them on your device. It's working fine here on 5 devices with different Android versions.

As to your issue - it is worth logging because that will answer most of  basic questions right away, such as what type of root method is in use and if root has been enabled in MiX settings. MiX logging is described in post 7 of this thread. When you share the log we may not find an answer but we will almost certainly find clues. The fact that it works in another file manager is a good sign that it can be made to work in MiXplorer.


----------



## Deleted member 10835531 (May 26, 2020)

Is there a way to scroll pictures in Google Drive? In internal storage you can swipe to go next or back, but for some reason it does not work in Google Drive. I tested in Solid and it works fine. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Soumy1234 (May 29, 2020)

Is it possible to have the bottom bar with the search, add file, select all and sort order buttons not disappear when I scroll up and down?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 29, 2020)

Soumy1234 said:


> Is it possible to have the bottom bar with the search, add file, select all and sort order buttons not disappear when I scroll up and down?

Click to collapse



View (in bottom bar) > options > swipe down to refresh.

You may also find other compartmentalized settings within other menus and buttons.

[EDIT] ... and you may find the correct setting somewhere in the same group or in the answer below mine. LOL someone else asked similar questions recently and I gave you the wrong answer at first.


----------



## kubalav (May 30, 2020)

Soumy1234 said:


> Is it possible to have the bottom bar with the search, add file, select all and sort order buttons not disappear when I scroll up and down?

Click to collapse



View > Options > Show-hide bars by scrolling


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 30, 2020)

kubalav said:


> View (in bottom bar) > options > Show-hide bars by scrolling

Click to collapse


@kubalav, if you see this post in email or here before I edit it please disregard the old one. This is a revised post.

I had given the wrong answer, and then mistakenly criticized you for cutting and pasting my previous answers but I was incorrect.

Thank you for providing the correct answer, even though it seems like you may be cutting and pasting my previous replies. But then again I learned that syntax from other people and it could be said I borrowed it from them. Apologies for the confusion. Thanks again for the answer.


----------



## kubalav (May 30, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> @kubalev, in addition to the fact that this question was answered in the post immediately preceding your post...
> 
> ... it is considered inappropriate to use someone else's exact words as your own. Your post is an obvious cut and pasted of my preceding post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I edited my post. I wanted to help only. I thought options path I can copy including appropriate description. Your answer is not exactly what he wanted to know.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 30, 2020)

kubalav said:


> I edited my post. I wanted to help only. I thought options path I can copy including appropriate description. Your answer is not exactly what he wanted to know.

Click to collapse



It seems that just now we were posting at the same time, but yes I gave the wrong answer and did not realize that when I first replied to you, so thank you for correcting it. What confused me was that you were using the same syntax that I use and I don't see that in many places. I have no complaint about that, it's just the reason I got confused. Thanks again for the correct answer and my apologies for the confusion.


----------



## pokey7701 (Jun 1, 2020)

When i open the camera folder, play a video and exit it the app doesn't return back to the folder. It goes back to the main page (internal storage) and it never used to work like this. 

How can i fix it so it returns to the folder containing the file i just opened?

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## mkdante381 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bugreport
Mixplorer version 5.45 and 5.45.1 have "download" and "copy to" only on big files. On few kb files is only download, but download save file only to internal storage. I mean about download files via Firefox(not this preview). 5.44 and older MiX have download and copy to on all files

Run Firefox
Go to example opengapps site
Tap on download
I have to choose download and copy to option
Choose example md5sum and is only download option with mixplorer
Pls fix this little issue, because I use MiX to download files to my memory card (copy to option)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 3, 2020)

mkdante381 said:


> Bugreport
> Mixplorer version 5.45 and 5.45.1 have "download" and "copy to" only on big files. On few kb files is only download, but download save file only to internal storage. I mean about download files via Firefox(not this preview). 5.44 and older MiX have download and copy to on all files
> 
> Run Firefox
> ...

Click to collapse



There actually does seem to be a bug related to downloads which has been reported by a few users in the main thread but the version of MiXplorer you are using is too old to make a good comparison. Bugs should be reported from the current version of MiXplorer which is 6.44.1 (or the beta which is even newer). I would suggest updating to the newest version, testing again, and then reporting the bug in the main thread including a description and logs as described in post 7 of this thread here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/mixplorer-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post65157367 You could also  search the main thread for recent posts in the last few months describing the similar issues.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 3, 2020)

pokey7701 said:


> When i open the camera folder, play a video and exit it the app doesn't return back to the folder. It goes back to the main page (internal storage) and it never used to work like this.
> 
> How can i fix it so it returns to the folder containing the file i just opened?

Click to collapse



If you think this is a MiXplorer bug rather than an issue with settings in  MiXplorer or in the device then I would suggest providing more details and logging the issue as described in this post, https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/mixplorer-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post65157367  then share the details and the details and logs in the main thread.


----------



## m0han (Jun 4, 2020)

jcmm11 said:


> I can (for internal sdcard) go into /data/media/0/ and create symlinks which will work, as long as I access them via /data/media/0/. You'll see an entry for them in /sdcard/ but it won't work.
> 
> I haven't tested but I  think if you created an empty directory and then issued a bind mount against it it will work. That would require command line work plus a script that runs at boot. Maybe I'll test later, if I get a chance.

Click to collapse



trying to test the 'new' home page feature in MiXplorer. could you please check this post and help me? _command line work plus a script that runs at boot_ - is that the only way out? thanks.


----------



## mkdante381 (Jun 4, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> There actually does seem to be a bug related to downloads which has been reported by a few users in the main thread but the version of MiXplorer you are using is too old to make a good comparison. Bugs should be reported from the current version of MiXplorer which is 6.44.1 (or the beta which is even newer). I would suggest updating to the newest version, testing again, and then reporting the bug in the main thread including a description and logs as described in post 7 of this thread here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/mixplorer-faq-how-to-user-manual-t3308582/post65157367 You could also search the main thread for recent posts in the last few months describing the similar issues.

Click to collapse



Pls write again my post...I tested all versions and bug is only on new versions. I tested old and latest versions. I write this in my post where is bug only...


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 4, 2020)

mkdante381 said:


> Pls write again my post...I tested all versions and bug is only on new versions. I tested old and latest versions. I write this in my post where is bug only...

Click to collapse



I'm not the developer, I just write this FAQ, and there is not much I can do to help you.

I've already re-posted your report in the main MiXplorer thread where the developer will see it. I suggest you watch that thread for replies from the developer about your issue. You can help the developer solve the issue by logging it as described in that link I previously shared with you, then sharing that log in the main thread.


----------



## pokey7701 (Jun 4, 2020)

Figured it out. In developers settings (don't keep activities) was toggled on. Turned it off and now all is good.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 4, 2020)

pokey7701 said:


> Figured it out. In developers settings (don't keep activities) was toggled on. Turned it off and now all is good.

Click to collapse



Ahhhh... that makes sense. Thanks for doubling back around with the answer.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 5, 2020)

mkdante381 said:


> Pls write again my post...I tested all versions and bug is only on new versions. I tested old and latest versions. I write this in my post where is bug only...

Click to collapse


 @mkdante381, The developer has reviewed your issue. Please check this post in the main thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82755219&postcount=32869 and reply to the developer in that thread. Also please note; Although I can answer some questions it is up to you to watch the issue and follow up with the developer.


----------



## t.i.a.s (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello there,
I'm new to XDA's but I'm struggeling to copy some files from one device to another. 
Is there a possibility to add the "Send To..." option to the Share (with) dialog?
I want to export some tasks/projects to sync with my tablet. If the TCP server is running over there it then would be possible to "Share" all the files via "Send To..." to the tablet/other device.
Sorry if this is not the right place for my question, so feel free to move it to the right thread.

Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## elswerky (Jun 8, 2020)

i WANT to know how to add more folders to home page ,, i don't know how to make symlinks of folderes to home page ,, if you explain it please


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 8, 2020)

elswerky said:


> i WANT to know how to add more folders to home page ,, i don't know how to make symlinks of folderes to home page ,, if you explain it please

Click to collapse



I don't know how to make sym links. Be patient and keep an eye on the threads. There are certainly others who want to know the same thing as you do and eventually someone who knows how to do it may share how.


----------



## elswerky (Jun 8, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I don't know how to make sym links. Be patient and keep an eye on the threads. There are certainly others who want to know the same thing as you do and eventually someone who knows how to do it may share how.

Click to collapse



i think i found it and posted it as a reply on mixplorer main thread 
here it is 

to add a shortcuts for home
go to path you want to symlink ,,,long press on it ,,choose copy path ,, now go to home from bookmarks in left panel ,press on add button on botton bar choose symlink and add name to it and paste the path you copied before ,,that's how i can add more symlinks to home bookmarks

or open home from left panel bookmarks then from botton panel press on +  'add' and choose symbolic link   ,,popup menu will appear enter a name for symbolik link or shortcut and press on downside arrow and choose path of main folder


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 8, 2020)

*MiX Nugget - Home Page*

The "Home" page is a full page panel of locations including details about the locations. IIRC from past discussions those details were particularly desired by people who pressed for this feature's inclusion. 

This post by @HootanParsa, describes how to create a Home page: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82736343&postcount=32810
_"...Home page, go to '/data/data/com.mixplorer/' and add a new folder named 'home' (lowercase) and create Symlinks. Then long-press on tab and set it as Default. ..."_

Thanks @robertSchum for the path for MiX Silver (non-rooted) devices: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82781027&postcount=32968.
"_You can access your /data/data/com.mixplorer.silver within mixplorer only (path is for silver version In this case). No need to have a root device._ "

Thanks @elswerky for a description of how to create symlinks: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82780513&postcount=1167
"_to add a shortcuts for home
go to path you want to symlink ,,,long press on it ,,choose copy path ,, now go to home from bookmarks in left panel ,press on add button on botton bar choose symlink and add name to it and paste the path you copied before ,,that's how i can add more symlinks to home bookmarks

or open home from left panel bookmarks then from botton panel press on + 'add' and choose symbolic link ,,popup menu will appear enter a name for symbolik link or shortcut and press on downside arrow and choose path of main folder _ "

Thanks @m0han for a screen shot of a configured Home page.: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82776699&postcount=32951.

Thanks @kubalav for a pictorial description about how to create home page: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82741777&postcount=32834

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 8, 2020)

duplicate - text deleted


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 8, 2020)

*MiX Nugget - Searching for Files and Folders*

The Search function has not previously been well explained and has undergone some changes recently.

Before beginning it should be noted that recursive/advanced search results can be saved as a Bookmark, which is nice to be able to do and quite useful, eg to avoid repeated manual searches for the same things.

Additionally, other types of filters and searches can be made into bookmarks such as this: If you want to have a custom category in the bookmark list: Open 'All files' > Tap on the search button > Recursively > Enter the extensions like *.zip|*.rar|*.txt > Press GO > Long press the address bar > Add to bookmarks.

To create a custom category (similar to custom bookmark for a search) in the bookmark list: Open 'All files' - Tap on the search button - Recursively - Enter file-name extensions eg; *.zip|*.rar|*.txt - Press GO - Long press the address bar - Add to bookmarks.

*Current Folder Quick Search*
1) Search button > enter search criteria = dynamically returns result for current folder.
2) Small X to right of search criteria (visible only when there is search criteria present) clears search criteria and restores file list while leaving quick search box open.
3) Back button = minimizes keyboard, additional back button taps taps close MiX. Occasionally may clear search field before closing MiX (by design? bug?*).
4) Large X to left (in current-folder search or in empty search box) = clears and closes search box and returns to full file list.

*Recursive Quick Search.and Advanced Search*

Note: In the recursive/advanced search panel there is

- Drop-down menu to select primary criteria.
- Drop-down to show/hide other options.
- Drop-down menu to select Type.
- Other options including size and date, and a few more.

*Recursive Quick Search.*

1) Search button > enter search criteria > tap enter/search = recursive search results. Search criteria is in brackets is name of tab.
2) Small X to right of search criteria (only visible when there is search criteria entered) clears search criteria and maintains the search results while leaving the quick search box open.
3) Tapping back button in aforementioned recursive search tab returns to the current folder search. Tapping back again 2x exits MiX.
4) Large X to left closes the search box thereby revealing the Tools bar leaving search results intact so they can be managed like any other Tab, including saving the search as a Bookmark

*Advanced Search.*
1) Search button > Recursive (advanced) Search (with no text in field) = Advanced search panel.
- After search.
2) Recursive/advanced search button re-opens search with existing criteria in place.
3) Tapping large X to left
4) Large X to left closes the search box thereby revealing the Tools bar leaving search results intact so they can be managed like any other Tab including saving the search as a Bookmark.

*NOTES/ODDITIES*
- The small x to right of criteria remains visible while recursive search is performed then disappears by design when search is complete

- For some of the built in search bookmarks the file types which they search for can be modified with filters like so: Tap bookmark > menu > filter > check the boxes for the desired file types.

- To create a custom category (similar to custom bookmark for a search) in the bookmark list: Open 'All files' - Tap on the search button - Recursively - Enter file-name extensions eg; *.zip|*.rar|*.txt - Press GO - Long press the address bar - Add to bookmarks.

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 9, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Thanks @DiamondJohn for bouncing around ideas about this.

Click to collapse



If by "bouncing around ideas" you mean "acting" as a dumb user, then sure, i'll take that credit.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 9, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> If by "bouncing around ideas" you mean "acting" as a dumb user, then sure, i'll take that credit.

Click to collapse



That's okay because I did not have a clue what happened before it bounced off your foot into my hands. But seriously, sometimes a particular observation or question just coalesces into productive thought.


----------



## shyamtiwari93 (Jun 9, 2020)

After the latest update of mixplorer some folders are looking like this (attached image).
(Version: 6.46.2  B20060830)


----------



## m0han (Jun 9, 2020)

*Playlist feature*



IronTechmonkey said:


> ....bouncing around ideas about....

Click to collapse



The Playlist feature has been introduced recently. It has not yet been well explained. Could you please consider doing this? TBH, I haven't been able to figure out how it functions; I'm keen to use it like in other players, though.

---------- Post added at 14:47 ---------- Previous post was at 14:43 ----------




shyamtiwari93 said:


> After the latest update of mixplorer some folders are looking like this (attached image). (Version: 6.46.2  B20060830)

Click to collapse



maybe the (folder) display settings have been reset somehow. try changing among compact / columned / detailed...... and also check the options therein.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 9, 2020)

shyamtiwari93 said:


> After the latest update of mixplorer some folders are looking like this (attached image).
> (Version: 6.46.2  B20060830)

Click to collapse





m0han said:


> maybe the (folder) display settings have been reset somehow. try changing among compact / columned / detailed...... and also check the options therein.

Click to collapse



I noticed the same issue, but it was not a biggy, and what @m0han fixed it.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jun 9, 2020)

shyamtiwari93 said:


> After the latest update of mixplorer some folders are looking like this (attached image).
> (Version: 6.46.2  B20060830)

Click to collapse





none5912 said:


> Odd bug on the latest update, I think. It's no longer remembering my view settings for folders (detailed/thumbnails/etc). Hopefully not user error?

Click to collapse





m0han said:


> maybe the (folder) display settings have been reset somehow. try changing among compact / columned / detailed...... and also check the options therein.

Click to collapse



I have this problem too and it seems random, still in latest beta. Or at least I can't figure out the pattern. Setting a view mode on / or internal for instance to affect all directories does not fix it. The directories below shoud follow the setting, but some simply don't and have to be changed manually one by one.


----------



## x2k13 (Jun 9, 2020)

Ultramanoid said:


> I have this problem too and it seems random, still in latest beta. Or at least I can't figure out the pattern. Setting a view mode on / or internal for instance to affect all directories does not fix it. The directories below shoud follow the setting, but some simply don't and have to be changed manually one by one.

Click to collapse



Yes and that sucks.


----------



## shyamtiwari93 (Jun 9, 2020)

shyamtiwari93 said:


> After the latest update of mixplorer some folders are looking like this (attached image).
> (Version: 6.46.2 B20060830)

Click to collapse



Thanks to Dev. With the latest update (Version: 6.46.3  B20060910), the problem gone. Thanks again for really useful app.?


----------



## ipdev (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi all. 

I am not a mix user.
Mix is a great app, just not the one for me.
_I used it for a week or so (years ago) when I was trying to find a file manager that worked the best for me.
I recommend anyone to give Mix a try, if they are looking for a file manager._

I have a question about executing script files.
Is it possible to execute a script file as _user_ with Mix?
_I did a quick search and skimming, so I may have missed it. _


```
06-11 18:46:10.120 30894 30985 E Root    : java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "sh "/storage/emulated/0/Download/mHideGP.sh"": error=2, No such file or directory
```

Note (mHideGP.sh):
- Combined script that runs on Android, MacOS and Linux.
- Works on a non-rooted stock Android device using a terminal app.
- Works using adb shell on a non-rooted (adb debugging enabled) stock Android device.
- Works when executed from a different file manager. (unprivileged)
- Works if I give Mix _root_ access on a rooted device.
_The aim of my script is to run unprivileged (Pull prop values when run on a stock Android device), and be as compatible as possible. _

Cheers all.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 14, 2020)

ipdev said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am not a mix user.
> Mix is a great app, just not the one for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



It might be worth taking this one to the main thread for more exposure.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 14, 2020)

*MiX Nugget  -  Settings Overview*

For reference there is also a description of how to reset various groups of settings here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=83626647&postcount=1263 These posts may (or may not) eventually be merged.

Settings can be exported or imported for four different, but in some cases overlapping, things. The exported files have a .MIC extension. To import them into the same or a different installation of mixplorer tap on file in mixplorer file list then select import.

To export:

Bookmarks: Open bookmark drawer > hamburger > export.
All skins: From the main file list >  Menu > Settings > Skins > Export
Current skin: From the main file list >  Menu > Settings > Skins > edit specific skin (pencil) > export.
Settings: From the main file list >  Menu > Settings > More settings.

Note: the settings sport contains everything including bookmarks and skins but it is a very good idea to have one of each type of backup so that if you later have a problem with just one thing such as bookmarks or skins you can import that without overwriting the rest of your settings.

------
Here are lists of MiXplorer's main groups of settings,

Main settings: *Menu Settings > More Settings* 

To export settings Menu Settings > More Settings > . The exported file will have a .mic extention.
To import the settings: in mixplorer navigate to settings file > tap on file > select import..

*Updates* 
Check for updates on launch. 

*Allow Root* 
Keep unchecked to disallow using root commands in the rooted devices.

*Auto Remount.* 
Likely remount read-only folder as writable.

*Data Folder in Root* 
Create .mixplorer folder in the root of internal storage.

*Swiping in first and Last tabs* 
Swipe left to create new tab and right to open a drawer.

*Update media store* 
Update command to media-store after each operation.

*Merge tasks* 
Enable merging multiple tasks with the same type.

*Tap to execute* 
Task button to execute last task and long press to show all tasks.

*Startup Lock* 
Asking for password at the start up.

*Split action bar* 
Show action buttons in a separate bar in portrait.

*Bottom bar* 
Show top bar at the bottom. 

*Tab bar* 
Show a separate tab bar.

*Tool bar* 
Show a separate tool bar.

*Breadcrumb* 
Show breadcrumb bar.

*Enable OTG* 
Custom driver for USB OTG.

*Select by icon* 
Select tapping the icon in list-view modes.

*Last modified time* 
Keep the last modified time of the copied file if possible.

*Animations* 
Unchecked to disable animations.

*Undo* 
To enable trash and to undo some kind of operations.

*Remember delete option* 
Remember the last selected option in delete dialog if undo is enabled.

*Fixed encryption key* 
The saved encryption data in the exported settings can be decrypted in different devices or ROMs.

*Back button* 
Press navigation back button to jump to previous visited folder.

*Open archive.* 
Enable opening an archive when tapped.

*Show Toast* 
Enable/disable toast messages. 

*Full wake lock* 
Keep the screen on until tasks are completed.

*Show Tab Close button* 
Check to show the close button on each tab in the tab bar.

*Logging* 
Enable logging.

--------
*Custom datetime format* 
Configure date and time format.

*Reset* 
Reset certain groups of settings: all, theme, remember, servers, password.

*Export* 
Export all settings to a file that can be imported into other MiXplorer installations.

------
View settings: *View (bottom bar button) > Options >*

Show hidden globally. 
Show hidden recursively.
Swipe it down to refresh.
Swipe down to show/hide hidden files.
Load thumbnails while scrolling.
Change view mode globally.
Show thumbnails. 
Show extensions. 
Show full long names. 
Cache thumbnails. 
Auto folder preview. 
Folder media symbols.
Highlight visited folders.
Pinch to zoom. 
Reset grid size on view change. 
Drag and Drop. 
Swipe down to refresh. 
Show-hide bars by scrolling. 
Dual panel in landscape. 
Full dual panel.
More details.
Live counting.

As an extension of view settings there are some customizations which can be made outside the settings, typically by placing files in a directory (similar to the way placing .nomedia in a directory works). 

*View Customization* (more in Skins/Themes)

*Disable Thumbnails (folder specific}:* Place image in folder > rename to .nothumbnail
*Custom Folder Icon (folder specific):* Place image in folder > rename to .foldericon
*Custom Folder Icon Preview (folder specific):* Place image in folder > rename to. preview

Notes: 
- Some image properties may not function properly. Icons can be optimized here: https://tinypng.com/
- Some of these may depend on a related setting within the app (eg .preview file and setting "Auto folder preview")

------
Sort settings: *Sort > Options >*

Folders first
Dot files first
Sections

------
Rearrange buttons within menus and button bars 
*Settings > Buttons >*

------
Bookmark settings: *Drawer (Bookmarks) > Menu (hamburger)* 

Add storage 
Create section
Reset defaults 
Remove all
Export
Options

Bookmark settings: *Drawer (Bookmarks) > Menu (hamburger) > Options* 

Detailed 
Reorder by icon 
Editable 
Fixed drawer in landscape 
History 
Reverse and pin list from bottom 
Auto fold sections on startup 

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 15, 2020)

*MiX Nugget - Add-ons*

MiXplorer Add-ons can be installed from within the app via: *Settings > Addons 

To check for available add-ons which are not presently installed:*
Settings > add-ons > add

*To manually download add-ons:*
Settings > add-ons > tap any installed add-on; for some add-ons you will be redirected  to Playstore; for others is will be the web page where many add-ons are available. Additionally, in the native updater there may be a link to this website in the UI when updates are available.

At present the following add-ons are available (note this list may change without notice: 

Archive 
Codecs 
Image 
PDF 
Tagger 
Autotag.

The following list is  from some time ago and includes some which are depreciated and does not include some newer add-ons.

*Archive
Codecs
Image
Metadata
PDF
SMB2
Tagger
Autotag*


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Jun 23, 2020)

I have a question. Recently I have been trying to compress a bunch of files to a .zip file. How do u do this in MiXplorer?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 23, 2020)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> I have a question. Recently I have been trying to compress a bunch of files to a .zip file. How do u do this in MiXplorer?

Click to collapse



Select source items > Menu > Archive (task is placed in queue in top bar) > Navigate to target location for the new archive (if not same as current folder) > Open queue (clipboard icon)  > Invoke task > Select desired options > OK.


----------



## n.p. (Jun 30, 2020)

notstpaul said:


> Settings>More settings>Auto folder preview

Click to collapse



That setting doesn't seem to exist in the latest versions. Any newer suggestions?


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jun 30, 2020)

n.p. said:


> That setting doesn't seem to exist in the latest versions. Any newer suggestions?

Click to collapse



Different place. Top right menu > View > Options... > Auto folder preview


----------



## Nirnic (Jul 1, 2020)

*Changelog v6.47.2_B20062830*

Hi! Don't know if it's the right place to ask this question. Sorry in advance if it's not.

Changelog of v6.47.2_B20062830 says "Rename the addons extension from 'apk' to 'mia' and tap on it, then Import. You don't need to install the addons anymore".  Does it mean that by doing *this** we are able to uninstall each add-on installed because they are now "integrated" into MiXplorer? Thanks in advance!

*** This is: copying each add-on apk file to any folder, renaming its extension name to "mia", taping on it and choosing import, right?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 1, 2020)

Nirnic said:


> Hi! Don't know if it's the right place to ask this question. Sorry in advance if it's not.
> 
> Changelog of v6.47.2_B20062830 says "Rename the addons extension from 'apk' to 'mia' and tap on it, then Import. You don't need to install the addons anymore". Does it mean that by doing this* we are able to uninstall each add-on installed because they are now "integrated" into MiXplorer? Thanks in advance!
> 
> * This is: copying each add-on apk file to any folder, renaming its extension name to "mia", taping on it and choosing import, right?

Click to collapse



I was wondering about that as well. It says we don't need to install them but then describes a process of importing them much like we would skins or settings. I can't tell from that whether they are truly integrated or whether this is just a way to avoid the Android installer and that without importing they would not be present. Considering the history of mix staying lightweight by using add-ons I'd be surprised if they were all integrated.
I will test on a clean installation of the latest version of mixplorer when I have a chance ( next couple of days). Meanwhile maybe someone  who knows the answer will post. This question might be worth  posting in the main thread as well.

[EDIT] I tested a clean installation of latest version of MiXplorer making sure to uninstall all add-ons first. The base installation does not include the add-ons and when I renamed the installer for an add-on from .apk to .mia it imported and installed OK. It can be removed from within mixplorer. Now I'm thinking this is just an additional method or a move to a new method for installing the add-ons.


----------



## Nirnic (Jul 1, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I was wondering about that as well. It says we don't need to install them but then describes a process of importing them much like we would skins or settings. I can't tell from that whether they are truly integrated or whether this is just a way to avoid the Android installer and that without importing they would not be present. Considering the history of mix staying lightweight by using add-ons I'd be surprised if they were all integrated.
> I will test on a clean installation of the latest version of mixplorer when I have a chance ( next couple of days). Meanwhile maybe someone who knows the answer will post. This question might be worth posting in the main thread as well.

Click to collapse



Thank you!

I have followed those steps with the image add-on and MiXplorer's size has increased. Would that mean it is truly integrated? If you need to keep the add-on installed, what sense would it have? Would it just save you installing updates? And can the process be reverted?

I will post these questions in the main thread. Thanks again!

---------- Post added at 05:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 AM ----------




IronTechmonkey said:


> I was wondering about that as well. It says we don't need to install them but then describes a process of importing them much like we would skins or settings. I can't tell from that whether they are truly integrated or whether this is just a way to avoid the Android installer and that without importing they would not be present. Considering the history of mix staying lightweight by using add-ons I'd be surprised if they were all integrated.
> I will test on a clean installation of the latest version of mixplorer when I have a chance ( next couple of days). Meanwhile maybe someone who knows the answer will post. This question might be worth posting in the main thread as well.
> 
> [EDIT] I tested a clean installation of latest version of MiXplorer making sure to uninstall all add-ons first. The base installation does not include the add-ons and when I renamed the installer for an add-on from .apk to .mia it imported and installed OK. It can be removed from within mixplorer. Now I'm thinking this is just an additional method or a move to a new method for installing the add-ons.

Click to collapse



Nice! 

What do you mean by "it can be removed from within mixplorer"?
By doing that, are add-ons installed as separate apps?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 1, 2020)

Nirnic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have followed those steps with the image add-on and MiXplorer's size has increased. Would that mean it is truly integrated? If you need to keep the add-on installed, what sense would it have? Would it just save you installing updates? And can the process be reverted?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By "truly integrated" I mean that the add-ons would be part of the initial installer and not removable after installation, which we know is not the case from the test (yay!). As mentioned I think this is a new way to install add-ons manually without requiring the native Android package installer.So, if MiX add-ons are not being installed as separate app but as a supplemental part of MiX (which may account for the size difference you mentioned) there would have to be another way to uninstall them. That is what I meant by "it can be removed from within mixplorer" which has been the case for some time: like so: Settings > Add-ons > tap an Add-on's x icon to remove it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 5, 2020)

*FAQ Update*

Finally some productive movement regarding "nuggets".

Nuggets are free-standing and complete descriptions of specific functions in individual thread posts which are then linked to a growing index in one of the FAQ OPs, which should make the answers they provide easier to find than when buried in the OP mega-posts. Meanwhile, descriptions of the UI; list views, bookmarks, etc which are likely to be where new users start exploring the app would remain in the FAQ OPs.

 Here is some of what has been done in the past month or so:.

- Searched FAQ and main thread for existing nuggets for which there was no existing reference in the FAQ OPs, fleshed them out (if needed) and added links them; https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157352&postcount=5

- New nuggets created for simple things such as lists of settings (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82834917&postcount=1181) and  add-ons (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82834971&postcount=1182) so that material would no longer  occupy space in the OPs. 

- A modest bit of reorganizing and formatting of the Nugget section in order to make it look better as a reference list. (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157352&postcount=5).

- FTP, HTTP and TCP servers consolidated into one nugget attempting to describe the steps a user would take to configure them as opposed to just the description of the raw servers which had been there before: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157350&postcount=4. Particular thanks to the person(s) (I forgot who) that at one point mentioned that the descriptions of the servers (as detailed as they may have been) did not serve well as a walk-through guide to configuring and using them.

- Searching for items. Although this function is one the nearest and dearest to me, it had never been fully documented in the FAQ (no less keeping up with app changes over time). A recent conversation in the main thread precipitated an exploration and a new nugget about searches: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82781351&postcount=1170

- Updated a tabs nugget but may bring that one back into the UI focused OPs.

- General cleanup.


----------



## syedtahir16 (Jul 6, 2020)

Has anyone figured out a way to backup multiple folders using one auto task?

For examplaire: I have 
/data/storage/emulated/0/Music
/data/storage/emulated/0/Media
/data/storage/emulated/0/Pictures

etc.

I want to create one auto task to backup the above folders into my PC.


----------



## fred_gaou (Jul 6, 2020)

syedtahir16 said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to backup multiple folders using one auto task?
> 
> For examplaire: I have
> /data/storage/emulated/0/Music
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think it's possible. Tasker can do it. But I personally use FolderSync. It's not one task for 3 folders as you ask but  you can sync with any services in the cloud or a device in your local network.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 12, 2020)

More of an android question than specifically a MiX question, but its highlighted while using MiX and I don't see how to change it using MiX

I have some log files that are written during a post-fs-data magisk script into the folder /data/media/0, which is then "visible" as existing in MiX in my internal storage. However, the file is not readable by the code editor or text editor.

In the following example, the "test.log" file was created by MiX in the internal storage folder, and is r/w

In an adb shell, doing an ls on the /data/media/0/*.log path gives the following:

```
ks01ltexx:/ # ls -l /data/media/0/*.log
-rw-rw-r-- 1 media_rw media_rw 626094 2020-07-12 12:03 /data/media/0/20200712120332_boot_logcat.log
-rw-rw-r-- 1 media_rw media_rw      4 2020-07-12 12:07 /data/media/0/test.log
```
doing an ls on the /sdcard/*.log path gives the following:

```
ks01ltexx:/ # ls -l /sdcard/*.log
-rw-rw---- 1 root sdcard_rw 626094 2020-07-12 12:03 /sdcard/20200712120332_boot_logcat.log
-rw-rw---- 1 root sdcard_rw      4 2020-07-12 12:07 /sdcard/test.log
```

A screen shot from MiX of Internal Storage. Notice the 0 length of the log file with a date:



And of /data/media/0:


And when I try to open it using the code editor I get a toast message of "not possible"

The logcat of this attempt is: https://hastebin.com/jewihiziga.cpp

The permissions and ownership appear the same  between the two log files, but one I can not read while the other I can from Internal Storage


----------



## HootanParsa (Jul 16, 2020)

syedtahir16 said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to backup multiple folders using one auto task?
> 
> For examplaire: I have
> /data/storage/emulated/0/Music
> ...

Click to collapse



Enter Files '/data/storage/emulated/0/Music|Media|Pictures'
Check Regex Files
Or probably you can simply enter all those folders.


----------



## syedtahir16 (Jul 16, 2020)

HootanParsa said:


> Enter Files '/data/storage/emulated/0/Music|Media|Pictures'
> Check Regex Files
> Or probably you can simply enter all those folders.

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## HootanParsa (Jul 17, 2020)

ipdev said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am not a mix user.
> Mix is a great app, just not the one for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, thank you. Try the latest BETA and tell me the result.


----------



## ipdev (Jul 18, 2020)

HootanParsa said:


> Hi, thank you. Try the latest BETA and tell me the result.

Click to collapse



Hi.
Thank you for looking into an odd question/request.

Yes, MiXplorer_v6.48.1-Beta_B20071710, will execute a script file as _user_.

Thank you again.
Cheers.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 30, 2020)

Placeholder for an addition to skins/themes documentation.

From: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=83171433



marciozomb13 said:


> Replying to myself, as I suspected, not obvious and a bit inconvenient, TEXT GRID SECONDARY for the faded text and TEXT SECONDARY INVERSE for the highlighted color, no way to tint the bg area. Monkey can add this to the faq.

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 2, 2020)

m0han said:


> i can install gcam after i give the requisite permission. with MiX, i get a different pop-up. see screenshots. thanks for looking into this.

Click to collapse



Is that a Chrome browser message? If so then give Chrome the app install permissions so you can install from the status bar, or try a different browser - optimally on a computer then copy file to android device.


----------



## m0han (Aug 2, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ....give Chrome the app install permissions so you can install from the status bar, or try a different browser...

Click to collapse



can't install newer Mix apks using stock 'files' app the (earlier) usual way. i think @HootanParsa is seized of the matter.
@ipdev, when i download using xda labs app, the files show as android application. when i download using browser, the picture is different.


----------



## m0han (Aug 2, 2020)

HootanParsa said:


> ...Try the latest BETA and tell me...

Click to collapse



is there a way we can export 'home' setup also like 'bookmarks' and 'settings'? this would come in handy after a clean install.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 2, 2020)

m0han said:


> can't install newer Mix apks using stock 'files' app the (earlier) usual way. i think @HootanParsa is seized of the matter.
> @ipdev, when i download using xda labs app, the files show as android application. when i download using browser, the picture is different.

Click to collapse



So similar to old issues downloading from Chrome status bar. Since Chrome hooks into the Android OS more than other browsers I suggest a comparison to alternate download methods, and in particular would recommend Android Firefox or Android Opera because they have robust internal download options (not a general endorsement, just for this test) . Also, a download on a computer or other device that has no such issues then copy that file to the problematic device.

Then if the same thing happens troubleshoot it from there without the complication of the direct download.

I have encountered the occasional device on which the only way to install apks is through the status bar or native download bar (probably functionally the same things) but never seen a situation where it worked OK for a while and then stopped working (as a function of time, not of downloaded apk's build progression),


----------



## 684102 (Aug 5, 2020)

Please guide me how connect to sftp server with private key file and passphrase included....
I have tried with some answer but look like it outdated.

{6.48.2-Silver  B20071821}


----------



## trivjednom (Aug 5, 2020)

how do I simply scroll from left to right so I don't constantly drop the Dock on my left side when the cell phone is portrait?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 5, 2020)

trivjednom said:


> how do I simply scroll from left to right so I don't constantly drop the Dock on my left side when the cell phone is portrait?

Click to collapse



If you don't use landscape mode much or don't mind having a fixed drawer in landscape mode then this setting might do what you want in portrait mode:

Open Drawer > Menu > Settings > Fixed drawer in landscape (enable) > exit MiX > swipe MiX from recents > open MiX.

With that setting enabled, in portrait mode it seems that the drawer will not open by swipe, only by button.


----------



## Tatsch (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi, want to change the icon used for folders.

Could not find a tutorial, can anybody give an advice?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 6, 2020)

Tatsch said:


> Hi, want to change the icon used for folders.
> 
> Could not find a tutorial, can anybody give an advice?

Click to collapse



To your point, the main FAQ does not cover themes in that much detail. 

- Wait a day or 2 to see if any themers see your post.
- This must have been asked before so search main thread as well. I've searched but found nothing. Maybe you;ll have better results.
- If no answer here then ask main thread.
- Follow the links from Theme's post in this thread and in OP's of main thread to the theme specific threads to search and ask there.


----------



## m0han (Aug 8, 2020)

pardon the bump. just adding a couple of screenshots to state my request better.

any way to save preferred settings and use them on new versions whether beta/stable/silver?


 

also, is there still hope for this? https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=83057815&postcount=33327


----------



## pocketrule (Aug 10, 2020)

text editor: open larger textfiles

I've got a text file containing 5.000 lines. In text editor, the file opens with a horizontal scrollbar at the bottom of the text, indicating that 41% of the file has been loaded. When I scroll down (by the vertical scrollbar), the text ends indeed somwhere in the file. Then some additional parts of the text are shown and I can scroll further. The scrollbar at the bottom increases with each scrolling up to 100%.

As far as I understand, the scrollbar indicates the position of the text, not the amount of text which is shown, i.e. in text editor you can only open a part of such larger files. Navigating to the end or beginning of the file is a bit cumbersome.

If you search for a text, only the current loaded part of the text is searched, i.e. you can't search the whole text.

In code editor, the complete file is shown, scrolling from the beginning to the end of the file is very fast, and you can search the complete file for a text. So I hoped, this would be possible in text editor, too. Isn't there an option to activate such feature? If not, I'd declare this in main thread as a feature request.

Edit: Line numbers don't fit
---------------------------------
As you can see in the screenshot, there's a little difference between each line and the corresponding number on the left side of the screen. Line number 7 should be placed directly in front of "Test 7"


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 12, 2020)

pocketrule said:


> text editor: open larger textfiles
> 
> I've got a text file containing 5.000 lines. In text editor, the file opens with a horizontal scrollbar at the bottom of the text, indicating that 41% of the file has been loaded. When I scroll down (by the vertical scrollbar), the text ends indeed somwhere in the file. Then some additional parts of the text are shown and I can scroll further. The scrollbar at the bottom increases with each scrolling up to 100%.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Similar things occur when I review ad-blocker hosts files containing 12,000 or so lines. Navigation to end of file cumbersome indeed.  To get to the end I use old twitch gamer skillz; Side scroller to get part way down file > very quickly tap text to place cursor and keep it in that place > lather rinse repeat > until bottom of file.

As to limitations of text search, IIRC the limitations were a necessary evil but to your point, why could it not function as quickly as in code editor? 

This has come up in the main thread before but IDK if HootanParsa explained the reasons for the difference/limitation between code and text editors and it was a while ago. Whether just for an explanation or as a feature request, if you bring it to main thread, I'm a +1.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Aug 13, 2020)

rjm831 said:


> The earlier posts made me think: would it be possible to have a pdf version of the FAQ (ie an instruction booklet)?

Click to collapse



It would be possible. But an impossible amount of work. The information is all there to make the pdf; use and test every build released, parse every post in the developer thread and this one, and basically update the pdf for every build released. It's a full time job, honestly. But if you have the time, you could even do it yourself.



IronTechmonkey said:


> That and other possible portable version of FAQ have been considered but deemed not practical to maintain and control the distribution of. Although this has been discussed before I don't mind revisiting it but would prefer to do so in the FAQ.

Click to collapse



It's not a reasonable request, really. Remember when all settings of MiX were rearranged overnight ? How there are posts all the time asking about this or that that's changed since the last build ? Not practical indeed. Keeping up with a FAQ and manual thread is hard enough as it is. You need gorilla stamina to do it, indeed.


----------



## rjm831 (Aug 13, 2020)

Ultramanoid said:


> It would be possible. But an impossible amount of work. The information is all there to make the pdf; use and test every build released, parse every post in the developer thread and this one, and basically update the pdf for every build released. It's a full time job, honestly. But if you have the time, you could even do it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a reasonable request, really. Remember when all settings of MiX were rearranged overnight ? How there are posts all the time asking about this or that that's changed since the last build ? Not practical indeed. Keeping up with a FAQ and manual thread is hard enough as it is. You need gorilla stamina to do it, indeed.

Click to collapse



Appreciate your points, guys.  Yeah, updating would be a full time job.  Its always been a pain for me to deal with multi-page instructions because I'm stuck with a small screen and an old man's eyesight, but anyway...
Thanks for responding.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Aug 13, 2020)

rjm831 said:


> Appreciate your points, guys. Yeah, updating would be a full time job. Its always been a pain for me to deal with multi-page instructions because I'm stuck with a small screen and an old man's eyesight, but anyway...
> Thanks for responding.

Click to collapse



Most browsers have some sort of setting for font size, and Android does too. So as long as one can use search to find something in both threads, or if that fails, straight up ask about it, that should cover most questions. But the small screen is not so easy to work around, that's for sure and I hear you. I have one of the last big-screen devices with 16:9 ratio and I dread the time I'll have to replace it. It's all skinny ridiculously tall screens now, 18:9, 21:9... Not usable at all.

There's one advantage the pdf would have, and that's offline use. I just remembered Firefox for Android can save web pages as pdf files. Take a look at that and see if it helps, for instance with the first page of this thread. Firefox top right menu > Page > Save as PDF


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 13, 2020)

LOL I was attempting to search for something and accidentally created a post. I'll have more feedback about the FAQ structure later.


----------



## gkennedy88 (Aug 16, 2020)

*How to change background color in Image Viewer add-on?*

At first this is going to sound like it has nothing to do with mixplorer at all... But I promise it does, and I will get there, I just need to explain something's first.


I had previously used an app to crop pictures... unbeknownst to me it wasn't just cropping them, it was removing all the color from everything outside of the crop area, and leaving it black.

I wrote to the creator to figure out how to fix this so it actually cropped the images instead of turning the outer parts I was trying to remove, to black. He told me how.

Now my problem is when I open a picture in the Image Viewer to try to see if it was one of the images which didn't crop properly, I can't, because the background of the Image Viewer is black, so if their are black parts to the image that weren't removed, there is no way for me to tell because black just blends with black. 

So how can I change the background color of the Image Viewer to a different color so I can tell if the images have black chunks still attached to them or not?

If I can find this out it would help me greatly, and then I can switch it back and forth any time I want.

As far as I can tell under the UI themes editor I don't see anything called image viewer background.

Please help, I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## Harsh199605 (Aug 17, 2020)

I am using drive with mixplorer and i uploaded a file but the folder is showing empty in mixplorer while drive have files on that folder..
Any solution? Or way to access it from mixplorer


----------



## Soumy1234 (Aug 17, 2020)

If I'm not mistaken, Mixplorer recently got an update that supports .xapk installation. Yet it doesn't seem to work for me. I tap on the .xapk, then tap "install". It says that Mixplorer is granted superuser rights (I'm rooted) but nothing happens and the app isn't installed. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 17, 2020)

gkennedy88 said:


> ...
> 
> Now my problem is when I open a picture in the Image Viewer to try to see if it was one of the images which didn't crop properly, I can't, because the background of the Image Viewer is black, so if their are black parts to the image that weren't removed, there is no way for me to tell because black just blends with black.
> 
> So how can I change the background color of the Image Viewer to a different color so I can tell if the images have black chunks still attached to them or not?

Click to collapse



Good question. I've seen background color toggles in other image viewers but AFAIK there is no built-in way to change the background in MiX. It might be worth bringing this question to the main thread to see what the developer or any of the experienced themers have to say. Also, this seems like the kind of thing that might have come up before so you may be able to find past discussions in the main thread by searching.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 17, 2020)

Harsh199605 said:


> I am using drive with mixplorer and i uploaded a file but the folder is showing empty in mixplorer while drive have files on that folder..
> Any solution? Or way to access it from mixplorer

Click to collapse



With such minimal details about the issue and the device it is hard to say what's wrong. It could be as simple as an authentication issue. To find out, you could log the issue as described in post 7 of this thread then share the log and relevant device details in the main thread


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 17, 2020)

Soumy1234 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Mixplorer recently got an update that supports .xapk installation. Yet it doesn't seem to work for me. I tap on the .xapk, then tap "install". It says that Mixplorer is granted superuser rights (I'm rooted) but nothing happens and the app isn't installed. Am I doing something wrong?

Click to collapse



Probably not anything you are doing wrong as there seems to have been recent similar reports in the main thread. If you search the main thread for xapk you'll find that recent report and perhaps others. If this is as easy to reproduce as it seems then logs may not be needed but that depends on what you and the others report and how the developer responds.


----------



## J.Michael (Aug 18, 2020)

Harsh199605 said:


> I am using drive with mixplorer and i uploaded a file but the folder is showing empty in mixplorer while drive have files on that folder..
> Any solution? Or way to access it from mixplorer

Click to collapse



Have you tried some kind of refresh?  There's probably an option somewhere in Mixplorer.  Or you could just try exiting Mixplorer (the exit option in the menu, not just switching to another app) and restarting it.


----------



## Harsh199605 (Aug 18, 2020)

J.Michael said:


> Have you tried some kind of refresh? There's probably an option somewhere in Mixplorer. Or you could just try exiting Mixplorer (the exit option in the menu, not just switching to another app) and restarting it.

Click to collapse



Yes tried for hours yesterday, refreshing it and existing and starting again and finding some kind of option for it but nothing worked


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 18, 2020)

Harsh199605 said:


> Yes tried for hours yesterday, refreshing it and existing and starting again and finding some kind of option for it but nothing worked

Click to collapse



There are a variety of things that can cause the symptoms you describe including; authentication issues, root/busybox issues, actual bugs, or to @J.Michael's point a simple additional step such as a refresh. 

So, ahead there are 3 or more potential diagnostic roads to follow. Capturing a log now could tell you right away which road to follow, without having  to follow all three in turns. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157367&postcount=7.


----------



## gkennedy88 (Aug 25, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Good question. I've seen background color toggles in other image viewers but AFAIK there is no built-in way to change the background in MiX. It might be worth bringing this question to the main thread to see what the developer or any of the experienced themers have to say. Also, this seems like the kind of thing that might have come up before so you may be able to find past discussions in the main thread by searching.

Click to collapse



I searched the forum and found several times that this, or something similar to it was requested, however there never seemed to really be a reply about whether or not it was being considered or not, or would be added or not.


----------



## R!ffRaff (Aug 25, 2020)

i have a problem with the auto task.
I've set up the task and doing it manually works fine. (pictures syc to server) but the automatic execution does not work. the date is adjusted every day but is not synchronized. the number of images always corresponds to that of the last manual task. manually triggering the task immediately synchronizes the files. under trigger at finish i can't select anything only the folder pairs and date.

tested on lineage17 with mixplorer siilver (playstore)
does anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## e5e197740b (Aug 26, 2020)

I've ran into a bit of a problem.
I have set up both a ftps AND a sftp server (I'm aware of the difference), whom I'm trying to acces with mixplorer.
They are set up behind an average joe router, connected to consumer internet. I have standard consumer internet access, but with full dual stack, so a "private" Ipv4 adress and my own ipv6 subnet.
I have two different DYNDNS services set up, just for failover.
With FileZilla, WINSCP, etc it works fine from behind the NAT too.
Now MixPlorer shall become my Android failover option for that.
I access the servers from behinde the NAT via good old fashioned port passthrough.
I figured out the correct settings to connect to these servers, and mixplorer transmitts and receives files just fine, *as long as:*
- the device is inside the network and I type in the local IPv4 adress
- I type in the routers outside ipv4 adress 

If type in one of my dyndns adresses, I does not make a difference, I can monitor in the log how Mixplorer resolves it correctly, in ipv6, but when it tries to connect I can observe the following:

```
xplorer>  Error for: ftpes://****.myfritz.net:13695
E/FTPExplorer>  java.net.ConnectException: failed to connect to ****.myfritz.net/2003:c1:****:****:a96:d7ff:feb4:bb37 (port *****) from /2003:c1:****:****:fcb3:b373:3cbc:e5c2 (port 39116) after 60000ms: isConnected failed: ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused)
E/BROWSE_TASK>  libs.cs: java.net.connectexception: failed to connect to ****.myfritz.net/2003:c1:****:****:a96:d7ff:feb4:bb37 (port *****) from /2003:c1:****:****:fcb3:b373:3cbc:e5c2 (port 39116) after 60000ms: isconnected failed: econnrefused (connection refused)
```

Any suggestions on my part what to do?

When I Monitor Filezilla on Windows for example, I can see it trying the ipv4 adress next, and successfully conecting, wondering if something like this could be implemented here.


----------



## dcmandrel (Aug 27, 2020)

*Secure folder in Mix Explorer*

Hi there and thank you so much for this hepful manual.

Is there any way to setup a secure folder? I mean a folder than can be only accesed via password and other apps cannot access.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ultramanoid (Aug 27, 2020)

dcmandrel said:


> Hi there and thank you so much for this hepful manual.
> 
> Is there any way to setup a secure folder? I mean a folder than can be only accesed via password and other apps cannot access.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Menu > Add > EncFS 1.7.4


----------



## dcmandrel (Aug 27, 2020)

Ultramanoid said:


> Menu > Add > EncFS 1.7.4

Click to collapse



I tried that. I created a test folder with password encryption (.encfs) and put some pictures inside. However, I can access it without entering any password.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Aug 27, 2020)

dcmandrel said:


> I tried that. I created a test folder with password encryption (.encfs) and put some pictures inside. However, I can access it without entering any password.

Click to collapse



MiX will keep the EncFS folder mounted until you quit the application. So to unmount it close MiX and remove it from Android's recent list. It is encrypted and not accessible by other applications.

Edit : To be precise it is accessible, but unless the applications can decrypt EncFS too, they can't make any sense or use any of the encrypted contents.


----------



## dcmandrel (Aug 27, 2020)

Ultramanoid said:


> MiX will keep the EncFS folder mounted until you quit the application. So to unmount it close MiX and remove it from Android's recent list. It is encrypted and not accessible by other applications.
> 
> Edit : To be precise it is accessible, but unless the applications can decrypt EncFS too, they can't make any sense or use any of the encrypted contents.

Click to collapse



Oh! Thanks for the information.
I guess even if other apps can decrypt EncFS, they would need the password to perform the decryption, isn´t it?

And last question...
Are you able to play videos contained in .encfs folder? My phone (snapdragon 855) gets very laggy when opening any video showing only some frames of the video.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Aug 27, 2020)

dcmandrel said:


> Oh! Thanks for the information.
> I guess even if other apps can decrypt EncFS, they would need the password to perform the decryption, isn´t it?

Click to collapse



Correct.



> And last question...
> Are you able to play videos contained in .encfs folder? My phone (snapdragon 855) gets very laggy when opening any video showing only some frames of the video.

Click to collapse



I've just tested on inferior Snapdragon 630 and 636 models, 1080p mp4 file, with mpv player on software decoding, and it worked fine. It might depend on the video encoding, on whether you use hardware or software video decoding... If it requires more intensive processing, added to decryption, yes, it could cause what you see. If it happens with any and all videos though, then you found a bug and should ask in the main thread.


----------



## Meleth (Aug 31, 2020)

*File/Folder List Layout*

Hello everyone,

File and Folder names in list view (TEXT_GRID_PRIMARY[_INVERSE]) seem to have been given higher margin or padding values. The layout of the details in Detailed View (TEXT_GRID_SECONDARY[_INVERSE]) has also changed (sorry no can post pictures/outside links yet). I'd like to undo/tweak those changes.

I haven't come across any theme whose settings I could tweak that actually modifies the layout, neither could I find what I was expecting to find in the apk's resource folder. Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## 684102 (Sep 1, 2020)

684102 said:


> Please guide me how connect to sftp server with private key file and passphrase included....
> I have tried with some answer but look like it outdated.
> 
> {6.48.2-Silver  B20071821}

Click to collapse



anyone ?? :crying:


----------



## oldman20 (Sep 2, 2020)

chooks06 said:


> Long press on MiXplorer icon. It'll bring up shortcuts that can be dragged to home screen. Cloud accounts that have been added will appear.

Click to collapse



Hello, would you tell me how to add Cloud Account, i dont know what to fill all these fiels?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 2, 2020)

684102 said:


> anyone ?? :crying:

Click to collapse



Good bump. If I knew the answer I would certainly share it. You might want to try also in the main thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 2, 2020)

oldman20 said:


> Hello, would you tell me how to add Cloud Account, i dont know what to fill all these fiels?

Click to collapse



Copied from reply to your post in main thread: 

As to the advance parameters, I'm still trying to assemble a list (which you can find through a link in the FAQ original posts) but it is not filled out  (so of no use yet). If you're just configuring the cloud account for the first time you need not to worry about those (although disabling thumbnails (set to 0) will save data when viewing images). If you are curious about them you could search this thread and the main thread to find answers about some of them. Here is the most recent discussion about those. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=83355939&postcount=33727

Here is the post with the list: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=80301547&postcount=932


----------



## chooks06 (Sep 2, 2020)

oldman20 said:


> Hello, would you tell me how to add Cloud Account, i dont know what to fill all these fiels?

Click to collapse



As what has been explained by @IronTechmonkey.


----------



## oldman20 (Sep 2, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Copied from reply too your post in main thread:
> 
> As to the advance parameters, I'm still trying to assemble a list (which you can find through a link in the FAQ original posts) but it is not filled out  (so of no use yet). If you're just configuring the cloud account for the first time you need not to worry about those (although disabling thumbnails (set to 0) will save data when viewing images). If you are curious about them you could search this thread and the main thread to find answers about some of them. Here is the most recent discussion about those. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=83355939&postcount=33727
> 
> Here is the post with the list: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=80301547&postcount=932

Click to collapse



Sorry but stupid, i dont understand much, just see iv. FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS in FAQ, cant find about Cloud manager!
Ex with Google driver, what thing i need fill?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 2, 2020)

oldman20 said:


> Sorry but stupid, i dont understand much, just see iv. FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS in FAQ, cant find about Cloud manager!
> Ex with Google driver, what thing i need fill?

Click to collapse



I can understand that it is hard to find things but I have already provided you with the instructions 2 times, once in the FAQ OPs, and the second time in a reply to your post (so no search required) and now a third time here. 

_*"To create a Bookmark to a network share, server or cloud: Open Drawer, then tap hamburger, then tap Add storage, then select and configure the type of storage. ...:*_

Here is is a fourth time, same words  in a different format

- Open Drawer,
- tap hamburger
- tap Add storage
- select and configure the type of storage

Again, the items you are referring at the bottom of the bookmark are called Advanced parameters. You do not need to worry about the advanced parameters now. Just configure the bookmark with the proper credentials (username and password) for your cloud service. Then if it does not work you can log and report the issue.

Again, if you search the thread, or search the main FAQ page in web browser for "bookmarks" and "cloud" you can find in the FAQ OP what I have shared here.


----------



## oldman20 (Sep 2, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I can understand that it is hard to find things but I have already provided you with the instructions 2 times, once in the FAQ OPs, and the second time in a reply to your post (so no search required) and now a third time here.
> 
> _*"To create a Bookmark to a network share, server or cloud: Open Drawer, then tap hamburger, then tap Add storage, then select and configure the type of storage. ...:*_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i got it, try now, thank!
it is client_id and client_secret, right sir?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 2, 2020)

oldman20 said:


> i got it, try now, thank!
> it is client_id and client_secret, right sir?

Click to collapse



If client_id = username and client_secret = password, then yes.


----------



## oldman20 (Sep 3, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If client_id = username and client_secret = password, then yes.

Click to collapse



I tried Gdriver but got error
 Error 401: invalid_client

Client missing a project id.
Dont know how?! Gdriver is google driver?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 3, 2020)

oldman20 said:


> I tried Gdriver but got error
> Error 401: invalid_client
> 
> Client missing a project id.
> Dont know how?! Gdriver is google driver?

Click to collapse



If you are talking about GDrive (Google Drive) then please write it correctly (not Gdriver) so  people will know what you are saying. 
If there is something else called GDriver then please explain what it is.

Regarding GDrive and the project ID there may be extra steps. Again I encourage you to search the threads for yourself. This was easy to find in the main thread by searching for client ID.Check this conversation, especially the last post and any other relevant post in the following thread pages.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=81137305&postcount=31651
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=81140331&postcount=31656
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=81141429&postcount=31658

If those things don't work I would suggest trying to explain more clearly (maybe by using screenshots) and logging the issue while reproducing the problem then sharing the log. MiXplorer logging described here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157367&postcount=7.

I can do little more to help you as I don't use MiX with GDrive but maybe someone else can help. Good luck.


----------



## hudson4351 (Sep 3, 2020)

I just started using MiXplorer and found what I believe to be a bug in the way the FTP Server settings work.

If I click ... -> Servers -> Start FTP Server, the server uses the default starting location of /storage/emulated/0 regardless of what I've specified as the "Default path" in the FTP server's settings.

If I instead click ... -> Servers, then click the pencil icon, then click "Start FTP Server", the resulting FTP server uses the starting location I've specified as the "Default path" in the server's settings.

Shouldn't starting an FTP server using the first method above also use whatever I've specified as the "Default path" instead of /storage/emulated/0?

EDIT: I added this comment to the bug thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 3, 2020)

hudson4351 said:


> I just started using MiXplorer and found what I believe to be a bug in the way the FTP Server settings work.
> 
> If I click ... -> Servers -> Start FTP Server, the server uses the default starting location of /storage/emulated/0 regardless of what I've specified as the "Default path" in the FTP server's settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps try reading the the FAQ OP for servers where this is explained. 

If that explanation is no longer accurate please share why so.

If the difference in behavior is significant enough that this seems to be a bug then log and report it, but as yet that does not seem to be the case.


----------



## hudson4351 (Sep 4, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Perhaps try reading the the FAQ OP for servers where this is explained.
> 
> If that explanation is no longer accurate please share why so.
> 
> If the difference in behavior is significant enough that this seems to be a bug then log and report it, but as yet that does not seem to be the case.

Click to collapse



Thanks for pointing out that section.

I read this in the "iv. FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS " section:



> Default path: When server is run from widget or notifications or quick-tiles this will be the location that incoming clients will see as the root of the directory tree. When the server is run from within MiXplorer then the currently active Tab will be the root of the directory tree for clients.

Click to collapse



When I click ... -> Servers -> Start FTP Server, that counts as "run from within MiXplorer" and so the currently active Tab will be used as the root directory tree for clients.

However I am still confused about the "widget", "notifications", and "quick-tiles" references.  How would I launch an FTP server from a "widget" or "quick-tiles"?  The only reference I could find in the entire FAQ to these terms was in the sentence I quoted above.

When I click ... -> Servers, then click the pencil icon, then click "Start FTP Server", the resulting FTP server uses the starting location I've specified as the "Default path" in the server's settings, so does this count as a "widget" or "quick-tile" per the quote from the FAQ above, even though in this case the FTP server is still being launched from "within MiXplorer"?

Also how do I start the server from notifications?  Currently the only way I see anything in my notification bar related to an FTP server is when one is already running.  If I click the "Stop" button in the FTP server's notification bar entry, the notification bar entry disappears.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 4, 2020)

hudson4351 said:


> When I click ... -> Servers -> Start FTP Server, that counts as "run from within MiXplorer" and so the currently active Tab will be used as the root directory tree for clients.

Click to collapse



That is correct.



hudson4351 said:


> However I am still confused about the "widget", "notifications", and "quick-tiles" references.  How would I launch an FTP server from a "widget" or "quick-tiles"?  The only reference I could find in the entire FAQ to these terms was in the sentence I quoted above.
> 
> When I click ... -> Servers, then click the pencil icon, then click "Start FTP Server", the resulting FTP server uses the starting location I've specified as the "Default path" in the server's settings, so does this count as a "widget" or "quick-tile" per the quote from the FAQ above, even though in this case the FTP server is still being launched from "within MiXplorer"?
> 
> Also how do I start the server from notifications?  Currently the only way I see anything in my notification bar related to an FTP server is when one is already running.  If I click the "Stop" button in the FTP server's notification bar entry, the notification bar entry disappears.

Click to collapse



If you are not familiar with Widgets and Quick tiles I advise doing some external research about them, particularity about how they work on your combination of OS and Launcher. Apps may include Widget or Quick-Tile functionality but Widgets and Quick Tiles are OS elements. Widgets are a variation of home screen shortcuts and would typically be created through your OS or launcher settings. Quick Tiles offer similar functionality through the notification shade (pull-down) and are also configurable through the OS.

As mentioned, methods will vary but for example on my Android Oreo/LOS 15 device with Nova Launcher: Long press home screen > tap widgets > drag MiX FTP server widget to home screen = widget on home screen that can be used to toggle MiX FTP server on/off and displays gray/blue icon respectively to indicate MiX FTP  server status.


----------



## hudson4351 (Sep 4, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the clarification.  For reference on a Galaxy S8: Long pressing the home screen allows for creation of new widgets, and clicking ... -> Button order in the notification bar allows for adding new icons to the notification bar.  I just have one question that wasn't addressed in the previous replies:

When I click ... -> Servers, then click the pencil icon, then click "Start FTP Server", the resulting FTP server uses the starting location I've specified as the "Default path" in the server's settings, even though in this case the FTP server is still being launched from "within MiXplorer".  Is this inconsistent with the wording of the FAQ?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 4, 2020)

hudson4351 said:


> When I click ... -> Servers, then click the pencil icon, then click "Start FTP Server", the resulting FTP server uses the starting location I've specified as the "Default path" in the server's settings, even though in this case the FTP server is still being launched from "within MiXplorer". Is this inconsistent with the wording of the FAQ?

Click to collapse



That is not inconsistent if MiXplorer happens to be viewing that location at the moment. The fact that you didn't specify the location that was opened in MiX when you ran the server implies perhaps a lack of understanding of the instructions or that description was incomplete. 

- Open mix.
- Navigate to location you want to use as root for FTP.
- Run FTP server

If that does not work as expected you can report it with full details and a log as described in post 7. In addition to specifying accurate details some screenshots might help as well. There is little more I can add.

[EDIT] Since in the servers OP the statement "currently active Tab" might be missed (by anyone, no criticism of you) I've tweaked that line so it now reads:

"_When the server is run from within MiXplorer then the currently active Tab will be the root of the directory tree for clients. Navigate to intended FTP root location > Leave that tab active > Start server_".

@hudson4351, I'm hoping this is just a configuration issue that you can figure out but if you create the server as described above and it shows the wrong location in the client then a log would definitely help indicate what is going on.


----------



## hudson4351 (Sep 7, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That is not inconsistent if MiXplorer happens to be viewing that location at the moment. The fact that you didn't specify the location that was opened in MiX when you ran the server implies perhaps a lack of understanding of the instructions or that description was incomplete.
> 
> - Open mix.
> - Navigate to location you want to use as root for FTP.
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is a more specific example:

In the following screenshot, my currently active Tab is Internal Storage/DCIM:







Yet when I tap ... -> Servers -> Start FTP Server, the server is started in /storage/emulated/0 instead of Internal Storage/DCIM (which I believe is the same as /storage/emulated/0/DCIM):






I've also attached the log file, which also shows the home directory to be "/storage/emulated/0" rather than "/storage/emulated/0/DCIM".

Am I not understanding the instructions above correctly or is MiXplorer not starting the FTP server in the correct location?

If I use a custom notification icon to start the FTP server, it correctly starts in the directory specified as the "Default path".


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 7, 2020)

hudson4351 said:


> Here is a more specific example:
> 
> In the following screenshot, my currently active Tab is Internal Storage/DCIM:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good report as far as I can tell. It seems as if you've got things configured properly but it's just using the wrong location. I can see in the log where the DCIM directory is shown as part of the FTP server when it starts but then a few lines later it is using emulated/0 as you describe. 

I think this is worth reporting in the main thread with the same details and logs that you have provided but... first just to see if the problem is unique to the DCM directory, you could try quick test of a different location if you've not already done that.


----------



## hudson4351 (Sep 7, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Good report as far as I can tell. It seems as if you've got things configured properly but it's just using the wrong location. I can see in the log where the DCIM directory is shown as part of the FTP server when it starts but then a few lines later it is using emulated/0 as you describe.
> 
> I think this is worth reporting in the main thread with the same details and logs that you have provided but... first just to see if the problem is unique to the DCM directory, you could try quick test of a different location if you've not already done that.

Click to collapse



Here's another example:

In the following screenshot, my currently active Tab is SD card/Android/media:






Yet when I tap ... -> Servers -> Start FTP Server, the server is started in /storage/0000-0000 instead of /storage/0000-0000/Android/media:






The log file for this case is attached.  I'll go ahead and include both examples in the bug thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 7, 2020)

hudson4351 said:


> Here's another example:
> 
> In the following screenshot, my currently active Tab is SD card/Android/media:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay so it's not specific to the DCIM folder. I'm wondering if it is some limitation based on root status but even that does not make sense. Let's see what replies you get to your post in the main thread.


----------



## BealeStBluesBoy (Sep 12, 2020)

There's a way to disable typo detection on the code editor? It's so annoying, hangs the entire app on first detection.


----------



## J.Michael (Sep 13, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> "_When the server is run from within MiXplorer then the currently active Tab will be the root of the directory tree for clients. Navigate to intended FTP root location > Leave that tab active > Start server_".

Click to collapse



I was trying to start an FTP server with the currently active tab as the "root".  I tripped over @HootanParsa's note to you:



HootanParsa said:


> Hi @IronTechmonkey,
> If you start the FTP server from 3-dots menu, the start folder will be the root of the current partition. But if you start it from the tool bar (It's hidden by default. You can enable it from the Settings > Buttons > Tool bar), it will be the current folder in the current tab. And from the notification bar and home screen, will be the default path which is saved in the server settings.
> Thank you so much for your collaboration.

Click to collapse



Using the "tool bar" to start the server *did* use the currently active tab as the "root".

I think the phrase "run from within Mixplorer" should be abandoned:  Almost all of the ways to start a server *seem* to be "within Mixplorer".  *Only* using the tool bar seems to use the currently active tab.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 13, 2020)

J.Michael said:


> I was trying to start an FTP server with the currently active tab as the "root". I tripped over @HootanParsa's note to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, thank you very much for that clarification. From the point of view of user interaction, widgets and quick tiles do indeed function outside of the MiXplorer app but I failed to realize the differences  between the ways to run the server from within the MiXplorer UI and missed the significance of the difference between 3-dot-menu > servers and toolbar > servers. I always have the toolbar server button visible and never use 3-dot-menu > servers... and did not double test in clean build with stock settings. I'll tweak the relevant posts.Thanks again!

@hudson4351, if your issue is resolved by the details that @J.Michael found, my apologies for having sent you on a wild goose chase. Either way thank you for incidentally spurring an improvement to the FAQ.


----------



## harsh desai 6724 (Sep 13, 2020)

I am using Acer tab developed under NAMO - Indian gov..   It's working on Android 6 with 1gb ram. It's glitching too much.  Can I get custom rom of android go for my device?  Please not that my device's name is not in any list. (Coz, this is by gov. for only student and there is not something like lock of any type )     In Settings, Model number is showing `Acer One 7'   and nickname is 'Acer Acer One 7'. Pls help me to find android go custom rom for my devie.


----------



## hudson4351 (Sep 13, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Wow, thank you very much for that clarification. From the point of view of user interaction, widgets and quick tiles do indeed function outside of the MiXplorer app but I failed to realize the differences  between the ways to run the server from within the MiXplorer UI and missed the significance of the difference between 3-dot-menu > servers and toolbar > servers. I always have the toolbar server button visible and never use 3-dot-menu > servers... and did not double test in clean build with stock settings. I'll tweak the relevant posts.Thanks again!
> 
> @hudson4351, if your issue is resolved by the details that @J.Michael found, my apologies for having sent you on a wild goose chase. Either way thank you for incidentally spurring an improvement to the FAQ.

Click to collapse



I just confirmed that once the server button on the toolbar is enabled, clicking that server button and then "Start FTP Server" does start the FTP server in the current directory.  All other methods of starting the FTP server seem to instead use the default path specified.  I agree the FAQ should be updated to reflect this.  I didn't even realize there was a server button that could be added to the toolbar but was hidden by default.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 13, 2020)

First section of MiX Servers post got a significant overhaul. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65157350&postcount=4
Revised text condensed and pasted below. Thanks again @J.Michael and @hudson4351.

-------------------------------
Each MiXplorer server type offers different functionality and each can be run a few different ways from buttons and menus within the MiXplorer UI or directly from the Android UI (widgets &quick-tiles). Note: A MiX server will use a different root location (folder seen as root by client) depending which settings are in place, and where the server was run from, and which folder/tab is active. See "Default path" section below for more detail.

*Server Settings In Common for MiXplorer FTP, HTTP and TCP servers. *:
- *Default path*: This is the directory which incoming clients will see as the root of the directory tree.
-- When server is run from: Toolbar's Server button (hidden by default, enable in Settings > buttons); then root for incoming clients will be the location of the presently active tab in MiXplorer.
-- When server is run from: 3-Dot Menu > Servers; then root for incoming clients will be the root of currently active partition (drive). Not the presently viewed location but rather the root of the partition in which the presently viewed location resides).
-- When server is run from: Widget or Quick-tiles; then root for incoming clients will be the location designated in the server settings panel.


----------



## J.Michael (Sep 13, 2020)

harsh desai 6724 said:


> I am using Acer tab developed under NAMO - Indian gov..   It's working on Android 6 with 1gb ram. It's glitching too much.  Can I get custom rom of android go for my device?  Please not that my device's name is not in any list. (Coz, this is by gov. for only student and there is not something like lock of any type )     In Settings, Model number is showing `Acer One 7'   and nickname is 'Acer Acer One 7'. Pls help me to find android go custom rom for my devie.

Click to collapse



This is the wrong thread for this question.
Try the "About XDA" forum, someone might give you a better suggestion.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 2, 2020)

*MiX Nugget  - Settings (reset)*

Different individual settings or groups of settings can be reset from few different places:

For reference there is is a list of the various settings groups here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82834917&postcount=1181 These posts may (or may not) eventually be merged.

--------
1. *General Settings*
- Settings > More Settings > Reset > All: Resets all settings including, theme, remember, servers, password and bookmarks)
- Settings > More Settings > Reset > Theme: Resets theme to default.
- ??? Settings > More Settings > Reset > Remember: Resets several remembered choices such as play-directly/download-locally for media playback and possibly some download choices regarding MiX Download and download-save as features.
- Settings > More Settings > Reset > Servers: Reset's the FTP, HTTP and TCP servers to default state (not configured).
- ??? Settings > More Settings > Reset > Password:

2. *Bookmarks/History drawer*
- Bookmarks drawer > bookmarks drawer menu > Remove all: This removes all bookmarks.
- Bookmarks drawer > bookmarks drawer menu > Reset defaults[/B]: This resets the default bookmarks but maintains your own bookmarks.
The preceding 2 actions taken in order can restore bookmarks to stock set.

3. *Buttons*
- Settings > Buttons > Reset:[/B]: Resets buttons

4. *Skins*
- Settings > More settings > Skins >
Although skins cannot be reset per se, the default skin can be selected, and custom skins can be deleted, and all skins can be exported here

*Nota Bene*: Before resetting anything, first make a backup copy of that thing or even all things that can be backed up. Doing so 's easy and can save your installation, and can be used in other MiX installations (external SD drive bookmarks excepted).

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## pocketrule (Oct 3, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> - ??? Settings > More Settings > Reset > Remember: Resets several remembered choices such as play-directly/download-locally for media playback and possibly some download choices regarding MiX Download and download-save as features.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot @IronTechmonkey for collecting the several ways to reset setting in MiXplorer! Without your extensive collection of q&as and MiX nuggets I would be overextended with the numerous features that MiXplorer offers 

Regarding opening of files from remote locations e.g. from a ftp server, I'm thinking of a feature request.

When opening a file from a remote drive, you'll have to choose 
a) (if you want to) Save in temporary folder / Direct link
b) and with which app
you want to open this file. For both there's a checkbox for remembering the choice.

If rembember is set for b) it can easily be changed by a long press (on the file to be opened) and menu -> Open with ... In that step your first choice is deleted. I'd like to have the possibiliy to choose another app (only) once to open a specific file while the first choice to open files of this type with a specific app is preserved.

Example:
Text files should be opened generally in text editor, so I check 'remember' for this option. For editing a specific file, I want to open it in code editor, so I choose menu -> Open with ... code editor. The next time I open a text file, I have to choose again with which app it should be opened. I'd prefer MiXPlorer - after choosing code editor once - to open text files in text editor again by default as long as I don't change the remember option.

If remember is set for a) there's no possibilty to change the behaviour but to reset remember in the settings. I'd like to have an easier way for that, by presenting both choices a) and b) when selecting menu -> Open with ... (while preserving the stored choices unless 'remember' is set again).

What do you guys think about it?


----------



## vodkasolution (Oct 17, 2020)

carretas1995 said:


> Hi, I just installed the application. I'm having problems accessing a shared folder in windows 10 on my lan. I add the new storage in the application and when I hit the local search, I find the pc (I do not have a user password), but when I access it, it launches the message "check your connection"; on the other hand with other explorers I can enter without problems.

Click to collapse



any possible cause? IPs and configurations are ok, credentials too,  I just downloaded a simple network browser app and it works flawlessly with the same exact data....


----------



## marciozomb13 (Oct 17, 2020)

vodkasolution said:


> any possible cause? IPs and configurations are ok, credentials too, I just downloaded a simple network browser app and it works flawlessly with the same exact data....

Click to collapse



If you are running a 2.0 smb you need the addon on xda version


----------



## vodkasolution (Oct 17, 2020)

marciozomb13 said:


> If you are running a 2.0 smb you need the addon on xda version

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. Using the smb 2.0 add on I could easily see the shared folders on my win10 pcs


----------



## krloxb (Oct 18, 2020)

Exaptation said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> 
> I backup my laptop to Google Drive via Backup and Sync.  The files are placed in a separate director y called 'My Laptop', which is visible when searched in MiX.  However, it is empty.  This doesn't make sense because there are a ton of files visible via the Drive app.  How can I view these directories in MiX?
> 
> Thanks a bunch

Click to collapse



Hi! did you manage to get into the files in your "Laptop" folder of Google Drive?


----------



## niks255 (Oct 22, 2020)

Upload to cloud mail.ru does not work anymore due to changes on their site. Please fix this.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 22, 2020)

niks255 said:


> Upload to cloud mail.ru does not work anymore due to changes on their site. Please fix this.

Click to collapse



This thread is the FAQ but you can report issues in the main thread here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691. that way the developer and other knowledgeable users will be more likely to see it.

Also, 2 pieces of advise: 

1) Stating "Please fix this" seems demanding (whether you mean it that way or not) especially without a description what exactly the change was and without  knowing if this is even something that  MiX can or should fix. Wording like this this would be better: "_Such and such a thing is not working due to a 3rd party change. Here are the details of that change and or a log taken from MiXplorer_."

2) The developer is sometimes away from the thread for a while so when you post in the main thread don't worry if you don't get an answer right away.


----------



## niks255 (Oct 22, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> This thread is the FAQ but you can report issues in the main thread here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691. that way the developer and other knowledgeable users will be more likely to see it.
> 
> Also, 2 pieces of advise:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, wow, I certainly didn't mean to demand anything. Thanks, I'll report it in the main thread.


----------



## loopypalm (Oct 25, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> *MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)*

Click to collapse


*

is there an option to make all folders sorted by "type" ?
instead of applying it to each folder*


----------



## HemanthJabalpuri (Oct 25, 2020)

loopypalm said:


> is there an option to make all folders sorted by "type" ?
> instead of applying it to each folder

Click to collapse



Go to the root of all folders and apply sort by type, suppose if I want sort all folders in Internal Storage according to type, then go to Internal Storage and select sorting to Type (Ascending/Descending).


----------



## loopypalm (Oct 25, 2020)

HemanthJabalpuri said:


> Go to the root of all folders and apply sort by type, suppose if I want sort all folders in Internal Storage according to type, then go to Internal Storage and select sorting to Type (Ascending/Descending).

Click to collapse



Thank you !


----------



## farux (Oct 29, 2020)

Is it possible to prevent changes in the sort order of the parent folder from being reflected in the child folders?


----------



## jasonchewy (Oct 30, 2020)

Is there a way to make the send to home screen shortcut work for android tv/google tv?


----------



## nigelinux (Nov 2, 2020)

Any way/option to archive files immediately upon pressing "archive" without the need to press the paste icon at the bottom and then select archive options. I find this to be cumbersome to have a few extra presses every time I want to create an archive, since 99% of the time I just compress with the most common setting then send it elsewhere (email, telegram, etc), so the place where the archive is created and the compression options are just irrelevant to me.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 2, 2020)

farux said:


> Is it possible to prevent changes in the sort order of the parent folder from being reflected in the child folders?

Click to collapse



Good question. If I understand the present state of things properly there is no convenient way to do that. The only way would very tedious - with recursive enabled, work from the top of the directory tree down. The new option to apply such settings globally is nice but I think the addition of a pure per folder setting would be even nicer still. I'm sure this has been a feature request in the past. Perhaps it's time to pose it as such again in the main thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 2, 2020)

jasonchewy said:


> Is there a way to make the send to home screen shortcut work for android tv/google tv?

Click to collapse



That might depend on what the limitation is, eg inability to touch screen or OS does not support MiX method for creating shortcut. There are a few other Android TV MiXplorer users. You may find relevant posts from those people by searching the main thread. You could also post the question in that thread as well.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 2, 2020)

nigelinux said:


> Any way/option to archive files immediately upon pressing "archive" without the need to press the paste icon at the bottom and then select archive options. I find this to be cumbersome to have a few extra presses every time I want to create an archive, since 99% of the time I just compress with the most common setting then send it elsewhere (email, telegram, etc), so the place where the archive is created and the compression options are just irrelevant to me.

Click to collapse



Those extra steps you are talking about are part of the way  MiXplorer offers a wide variety of archiving options. IMO it would be impractical to have built-in presets in anticipation of all potential scenarios but... it would be nice for us to have a way to save our own  most common combination of settings. In fact it would not surprise me if there was already a way to do this. Wait and see what some of the more knowledgeable archiving folks have to say.

[Disclaimer]I did nothing to split the last three responses into separate posts, and in fact was intending for them to be in one post. XDA Labs app just posted them that way.


----------



## jcmm11 (Nov 3, 2020)

nigelinux said:


> Any way/option to archive files immediately upon pressing "archive" without the need to press the paste icon at the bottom and then select archive options. I find this to be cumbersome to have a few extra presses every time I want to create an archive, since 99% of the time I just compress with the most common setting then send it elsewhere (email, telegram, etc), so the place where the archive is created and the compression options are just irrelevant to me.

Click to collapse



Select files. Long press archive. Hit OK.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 3, 2020)

jcmm11 said:


> Select files. Long press archive. Hit OK.

Click to collapse



Which settings would that be using, eg a default set each time or the last combination used?


----------



## jcmm11 (Nov 3, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Which settings would that be using, eg a default set each time or the last combination used?

Click to collapse



Last combination used


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 7, 2020)

Anti cloud-flare rant deleted, not for being off topic but for describing cloudfart in appropriate and applicable words which in this case are unfortunately not allowable in public forums.


----------



## BlueMan_86 (Nov 11, 2020)

Am on android 10... Latest Magisk...
Mi 10T Pro Device
I checked allow root and auto remount...
Also when am on root partition I go to remount as RW, but is says failed.... What can be problem? And how to solve...?


----------



## molitar (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm totally confused I am unable to import any of the skins. I select from web I have downloaded the .micfg and select import.. nothing happens I go to skins and it does not show there. I than tried some of vladimir and I see no way to import them.. So I than tried the download the mit file but it does not want to download with proper file name. I am having a very difficult problem adding a single new skin to the app.

Ok figured out the problem the developer of the skin or theme left the name as default so I had to delete default to get it to work.  So my next question is how would I edit these .mit files so they are as new skins and not as default?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 19, 2020)

molitar said:


> I'm totally confused I am unable to import any of the skins. I select from web I have downloaded the .micfg and select import.. nothing happens I go to skins and it does not show there. I than tried some of vladimir and I see no way to import them.. So I than tried the download the mit file but it does not want to download with proper file name. I am having a very difficult problem adding a single new skin to the app.
> 
> Ok figured out the problem the developer of the skin or theme left the name as default so I had to delete default to get it to work. So my next question is how would I edit these .mit files so they are as new skins and not as default?

Click to collapse



The symptoms you are describing seem more like downloading issues than issues importing the skins. Sort out the download issues and save the files someplace on your internal storage then proceed.

I could not explain the the resources and processes for managing skins any better than they are already explained in the original posts of this thread and even better in the linked resources, but I can highlight a few points:

IIRC .MIT file is a theme so since we are talking about skins we will leave that out of it.

.MICFG file may contain a batch of skins (not just one) and cannot be edited directly.

Apart from the default skins you cannot edit another users creation under their published name although you can make modified copies of them or note the values  and replicate them in your own skin.

To manage install skins go to Settings  > Skins.

As to a conflict regarding the name default, I've never seen that in the normal process of importing and managing skins. This does not mean that it's not possible but that part may sort itself out once other things have been sorted out.


----------



## mariji (Nov 19, 2020)

*Autorefresh Files*

Hi guys, can i autorefresh files in miexplorer? maybe with a shell script and the execute method in auto tasks? i need to have always the latest files synchonized between my local lan server and miexplorer in real time and i can't depend on refresh button. can anybody help me? thanks


----------



## JBDegriz (Nov 22, 2020)

*Helpful Not*



IronTechmonkey said:


> Let's clarify a few things. Just because the FAQ does not describe what you need and does have holes, does not mean it lacks documentation for "pretty much everything". In fact it has most of the documentation necessary to avoid many needless questions about configuration and basic usage so that more complicated questions like yours can and will get more focus from other knowledgeable MiXplorer users and the developer. Also please keep in mind that, as described in the OP this is a consolidation of user input and experience. In many cases few of us have the experience or information to document something until we explore it on our own or hear directly from the developer. That all being said I do appreciate your feedback because I've never liked the phrase "user manual" in the FAQ  title because the FAQ does not include everything and the nature of MiXplorer  development is a challenge in that regard.
> 
> As to your question, unfortunately the FAQ indeed has little to nothing about the topic except possibly in a few individual user posts which would be hard to find. Your best bet might be to post the same question in the main thread (and of course searching there) to see if some MiXplorer users more knowledgeable about the topic than I might have any advice. If anything comes up that's worth documenting in the FAQ please do flag it and I'll add it. I'll stay tuned.

Click to collapse



You went to all that trouble going on about how the FAQ is not a manula but there is documentation but you didn't answer the QUESTION. Not very helpful


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 22, 2020)

JBDegriz said:


> You went to all that trouble going on about how the FAQ is not a manula but there is documentation but you didn't answer the QUESTION. Not very helpful

Click to collapse



I assembled and maintain this FAQ (from some observations I made and many more observations made by other people) in my own time, for no fee to me and at no cost to you, only to contribute to MiXplorer's development. This is indicated in the OPs of this thread which you obviously have not read, but after you review that stuff, if you do not like the result then you are welcome to find the bits of information yourself then go get a pen and shove it...
against a piece of paper to produce a FAQ of your own or at least contribute productively to this one. Additionally, the post which you quoted out of context was in response to someone else's question about a more obscure usage case unlikely to be documented in the main part of the FAQ so I offered to gather any subsequently shared information  for the FAQ.  It's not as if any of us know these things at more depth than the basic change-log until we explore the app and recent changes. You, who have taken time only to complain while offering nothing constructive to inform the question or the answer that was at play, are welcome for the fact that I and many other people do that on our own.

Soooooo... after you have gained more insight about appropriate expectations in community development forums, and if you can in a moderately respectful manner ask a cogent question about something specific, or if you can provide constructive input about how the FAQ could be improved ...then this conversation might continue. On the other hand, if access to professional quality communal support and advise from the MiXplorer user base (I am one of many conduits through which that information flows) is not enough for you... then go get your pen and have a seat.


----------



## JBDegriz (Nov 23, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I assembled and maintain this FAQ (from some observations I made and many more observations made by other people) in my own time, for no fee to me and at no cost to you, only to contribute to MiXplorer's development. This is indicated in the OPs of this thread which you obviously have not read, but after you review that stuff, if you do not like the result then you are welcome to find the bits of information yourself then go get a pen and shove it...
> against a piece of paper to produce a FAQ of your own or at least contribute productively to this one. Additionally, the post which you quoted out of context was in response to someone else's question about a more obscure usage case unlikely to be documented in the main part of the FAQ so I offered to gather any subsequently shared information  for the FAQ.  It's not as if any of us know these things at more depth than the basic change-log until we explore the app and recent changes. You, who have taken time only to complain while offering nothing constructive to inform the question or the answer that was at play, are welcome for the fact that I and many other people do that on our own.
> 
> Soooooo... after you have gained more insight about appropriate expectations in community development forums, and if you can in a moderately respectful manner ask a cogent question about something specific, or if you can provide constructive input about how the FAQ could be improved ...then this conversation might continue. On the other hand, if access to professional quality communal support and advise from the MiXplorer user base (I am one of many conduits through which that information flows) is not enough for you... then go get your pen and have a seat.

Click to collapse



I apologise I was having a very rough day. I only pointed out that in the time it took you to rant about some saying there is no documentation you could have answered the question or at least pointed in the right direction. I appreciate that you do this for free but again nobody forces you to. I just found it surprising  you being listed as the developer of this app that you chose to rant about FAQ and stuff rather than be helpful.  I also appreciate that you edited your reply to remove the offensive stuff. 

Here goes. The question was how to get sftp to work using public/private keys, the question has been asked many times but no answer has solved the problem. I have created my keys and placed their location in the 2 known key=value pairs, private_key_path= and known_hosts_path=, but it produces an error. Took a while and many repeat operation to get the error because it is only on screen for a couple of seconds. What I can see is this "Attempt to invoke virtual method 'void java.io.InputStream.mark(int) on a null object reference". Have I left something out of the settings? Is there a problem with my private/public keys? they are in RSA format not PPK (putty).  SFTP works fine with username and password I just can't seem to get it to work with private keys.

hopefully that was more cogent


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 23, 2020)

JBDegriz said:


> I apologise I was having a very rough day.

Click to collapse



Fair enough, up to a point.


JBDegriz said:


> I only pointed out that in the time it took you to rant...

Click to collapse



Woopsie, going down the wrong road of misunderstood context again. Moving on.


JBDegriz said:


> ... remove the offensive stuff.

Click to collapse



Edited initially for flow but then a tad bit for tone as well. 




JBDegriz said:


> Here goes. The question was how to get sftp to work using public/private keys, the question has been asked many times but no answer has solved the problem. I have created my keys and placed their location in the 2 known key=value pairs, private_key_path= and known_hosts_path=, but it produces an error. Took a while and many repeat operation to get the error because it is only on screen for a couple of seconds. What I can see is this "Attempt to invoke virtual method 'void java.io.InputStream.mark(int) on a null object reference". Have I left something out of the settings? Is there a problem with my private/public keys? they are in RSA format not PPK (putty).  SFTP works fine with username and password I just can't seem to get it to work with private keys.
> 
> hopefully that was more cogent

Click to collapse



Gammatically cogent and purposeful indeed, which is just what is needed, not that I understand the underlying technology well enough to answer it. Those are good details and there are some people here in addition to the developer who might be able to provide more insight based on them. With any luck the end result can be turned into a tidy note the FAQ. Caveat: The developer (HootanParsa) is sometimes away from the thread for extended periods of time, occasionally even months, but is quite good about following up upon return to the thread. Also, the state of the world as many regions enter a distorted version of a holiday season may impact people's participation here so a bit of patience may be in order. I suggest keeping an eye on the MiX threads (or email notices about new posts) for any activity from HootanParsa and then maybe graciously bump the question at that time. Meanwhile maybe some of the users who are knowledgeable about SFTP have some advice. If you notice any any responses which could serve as explanations in the FAQ please do flag them.


----------



## JBDegriz (Nov 23, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Fair enough, up to a point.
> 
> Woopsie, going down the wrong road of misunderstood context again. Moving on.

Click to collapse



 I guess I owe you another apology, it was my understanding that you were the developer thus my vented frustration. Don't know where I got that idea.

Anyway thanks for your time. The world is a messed up place wish you and everyone here a happy holiday such that they will be.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 23, 2020)

JBDegriz said:


> I guess I owe you another apology, it was my understanding that you were the developer thus my vented frustration. Don't know where I got that idea.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your time. The world is a messed up place wish you and everyone here a happy holiday such that they will be.

Click to collapse



That's why those things are mentioned in the opening posts. Also; that you would speak that way to someone you thought was the developer seems even more egregious, so better to just chalk it up to a bad day. 

A funny thing is that due to the way I present I am sometimes mistaken for the developer and know how to speak to that and to do so quickly,  but this time did not realize that that was happening. Anyhow if you've posted a similarly good description in the main thread HP should see it upon their return.


----------



## JBDegriz (Nov 23, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Also; that you would speak that way to someone you thought was the developer seems even more egregious, so better to just chalk it up to a bad day

Click to collapse



Well I felt that same way that a developer would talk like that to someone merely asking a question. No matter how stupid. I have spoken to many developers in the past and some times had stupid question and some good ones but, their response has always been most helpful and generous.



IronTechmonkey said:


> Anyhow if you've posted a similarly good description in the main thread HP should see it upon their return.

Click to collapse



 I've been off this site for at least five years and its changed quite a bit. I have tried searching for the main thread but have been unable to find, probably my fault but there it is. Would you be willing to post a link to it in reply to this post.

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

Not to worry finally found the main thread


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 24, 2020)

Having the tag *OP *in your posts could possibly be why someone would think you uare the developer, when you are really the OP of an FAQ thread, not the dev thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 24, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> Having the tag *OP *in your posts could possibly be why someone would think you uare the developer, when you are really the OP of an FAQ thread, not the dev thread.

Click to collapse



Yeah I suppose that might confuse some folks but, OP = original post(er) which does not equate to developer (even though that is a common misunderstanding) and if people just get on the wrong train passing by and ignoring all of the indications of which train it is, that confusion is on them. Additionally the use of OP  (underlined and placed after title under avatar) is automatically applied by XDA to indicate who created the thread. To your point, the use of OP might be a factor but IMO so are a persistence of presence and assertive style.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 24, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Yeah I suppose that might confuse some folks but, OP = original post(er) which does not equate to developer (even though that is a common misunderstanding) and if people just get on the wrong train passing by and ignoring all of the indications of which train it is, that confusion is on them. Additionally the use of OP  (underlined and placed after title under avatar) is automatically applied by XDA to indicate who created the thread. To your point, the use of OP might be a factor but IMO so are a persistence of presence and assertive style.

Click to collapse



And what really should clear things up, are the rules of XDA that you should read the OP. But I know I always quickly scan posts for the OP flag.


----------



## Lanex777 (Nov 27, 2020)

I have a problem with gestures. When I use android back gesture it often opens me a bookmark menu which I don't need, there's a button on top left for that. Can this gesture be disabled somehow so I can use back gesture?


----------



## grzzlybr (Nov 30, 2020)

JBDegriz said:


> Well I felt that same way that a developer would talk like that to someone merely asking a question. No matter how stupid. I have spoken to many developers in the past and some times had stupid question and some good ones but, their response has always been most helpful and generous.
> 
> 
> I've been off this site for at least five years and its changed quite a bit. I have tried searching for the main thread but have been unable to find, probably my fault but there it is. Would you be willing to post a link to it in reply to this post.
> ...

Click to collapse



Any luck with this? I had Samba and SFTP all set up and working until I started using keys and now I can't seem to get it to work. I initially had some luck by moving the keys into a more obvious folder (they were previously in a folder that Termux creates, moved them to the normal Documents folder) but sadly that didn't last long.

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

Long time user, have just swapped to a new phone that does not have a fingerprint scanner but does have a face scanning feature.

I used to use the fingerprint scanner to lock the app but there doesn't seem to be a feature to use face unlocking. Any ideas?


----------



## Telamarth (Nov 30, 2020)

*Purchase error on Google Play, help.*

Hello I have a problem. I have tried to make the purchase of the MiX Silver app in Google Play but it gives an error "The transaction has been rejected". I have to clarify that it is not a problem of the payment method. I have bought other apps with posterity and there has been no problem. Only this app gives that error. I have changed my payment method and it keeps giving the same error. In fact, I have contacted Google Play support and they indicate that my payment methods are fine. The only option they have given me is to contact the developer.
My question is, does anyone else have this problem?
Thanks in advance for any help and excuse me because English is not my language.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 2, 2020)

Test post.

There seems to be a schism in the space time continuum that is the XDA thread database. 

The page count for this thread is 65 but attempts to navigate to page 63 or upwards  go back to first page of thread. Perhaps posts from a particular time-span were not successfully merged or indexed.

This post is to determine if posts created since the switch appear and on which page and with with time-stamp.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 2, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Test post.
> 
> There seems to be a schism in the space time continuum that is the XDA thread database.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The new post appears as if fist post on page 65 but attempt to navigate to page 64 go back to 1st page of thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 2, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> The new post appears as if fist post on page 65 but attempt to navigate to page 64 go back to 1st page of thread.

Click to collapse




Same thing in MiXporer main thread. Common factor seems to be date on or about August 31 2020.


----------



## Elite Kamayuk (Dec 8, 2020)

Hello. I have been a long time user of this app and I really like it. However, I am facing some issues on android 11. I can't seem to access my external sdcard. And it doesn't show the prompt to allow access to external sdcard either. I can view the files but I can't modify them. Amy help would be appreciated. Thanks. 

I am also attaching the log if that is of any use.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 9, 2020)

Elite Kamayuk said:


> Hello. I have been a long time user of this app and I really like it. However, I am facing some issues on android 11. I can't seem to access my external sdcard. And it doesn't show the prompt to allow access to external sdcard either. I can view the files but I can't modify them. Amy help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> I am also attaching the log if that is of any use.

Click to collapse



Several people have reported similar problems with Android 11. and this may be something the developer can address. Note: the developer is sometimes away for  periods of time, occasionally  months long. While awaiting their return you could review other people's posts about this in the primary MiXplorer thread and report your details there if you've not done so already.


----------



## rocket98 (Dec 13, 2020)

just installed MIXplorer, reading the docs, but the buttons that say "click to show content" are not working, I get a small broken icon. Is there some way to enable these? I'm new to this forum also.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 13, 2020)

Elite Kamayuk said:


> Hello. I have been a long time user of this app and I really like it. However, I am facing some issues on android 11. I can't seem to access my external sdcard. And it doesn't show the prompt to allow access to external sdcard either. I can view the files but I can't modify them. Amy help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> I am also attaching the log if that is of any use.

Click to collapse



One of themthings that change over time in versions of android are the mount points. You will  find that your External SDCard will have multiple mount points with differentr mounting options (to support older aps written for older android versions), and some of the older mount points may be read-only on your ROM.

Look for a different mount point (usually the source) and that may be writtable.


----------



## J.Michael (Dec 14, 2020)

Elite Kamayuk said:


> Hello. I have been a long time user of this app and I really like it. However, I am facing some issues on android 11. I can't seem to access my external sdcard. And it doesn't show the prompt to allow access to external sdcard either. I can view the files but I can't modify them. Amy help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> I am also attaching the log if that is of any use.

Click to collapse




DiamondJohn said:


> One of themthings that change over time in versions of android are the mount points. You will  find that your External SDCard will have multiple mount points with differentr mounting options (to support older aps written for older android versions), and some of the older mount points may be read-only on your ROM.
> 
> Look for a different mount point (usually the source) and that may be writtable.

Click to collapse



Some people reported luck using something under "/mnt/media_rw
I had some luck using Settings -> Apps -> Mixplorer -> permissions to grant SD card access.  I never heard why I wasn't asked when I tried to access something on the SD card, and had to find a way to grant a permission without being asked to.
(I'm using Android 9.  I get the impression Android 11 makes it worse, maybe impossible.)


----------



## loopypalm (Dec 15, 2020)

how to change the font in mixplorer ?


----------



## kubalav (Dec 16, 2020)

loopypalm said:


> how to change the font in mixplorer ?

Click to collapse



Go to:
Settings – Skins – <pencil> – Edit

At the bottom of page you can find FONT_PRIMARY, FONT_SECONDARY, etc.


----------



## J.Michael (Dec 25, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> - A good batch rename example: https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...ser-manual-t3308582/post70736798#post70736798

Click to collapse




HootanParsa said:


> 1- Select all files > Select full Name > Rename to filename_.jpg > It will automatically add (1), (2), ... to the filenames.
> 
> 2- Select all files > Select Regex >
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the regular expressions are missing a right parenthesis:  "\((\d{1}\)" should be  "\((\d{1})\)"

And it would have saved me a lot of tail chasing if it had emphasized that these were five steps, not five different solutions.


----------



## HemanthJabalpuri (Dec 27, 2020)

@IronTechmonkey 
Can you please add the link https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-77894840 to *some history about MiX* topic.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 27, 2020)

HemanthJabalpuri said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> Can you please add the link https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-77894840 to *some history about MiX* topic.

Click to collapse



Good idea. Thank you. I thought I had included that link somewhere in the FAQ but it is not there and your idea of a separate History section would be a good way to present it. Such an addition, which would be put in the first post, could also include a mention of the developers punctuated presence in the thread. There may even the other bits to add. Within a few days I should be able to make it the change. Thanks again for suggesting it.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Dec 27, 2020)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Good idea. Thank you. I thought I had included that link somewhere in the FAQ but it is not there and your idea of a separate History section would be a good way to present it. Such an addition, which would be put in the first post, could also include a mention of the developers punctuated presence in the thread. There may even the other bits to add. Within a few days I should be able to make it the change. Thanks again for suggesting it.

Click to collapse



Following the tip, would be nice to include HP quotes regarding the not open source nature and his reason. To avoid useless endless discussions and to have a good unified place to link who asks.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 30, 2020)

(If processed correctly) the link below is to a brief explanation from developer Target SDK and Android 11. 






						[APP][2.0+] MiXplorer v6.x Released (fully-featured file manager)
					

[APP][2.0+] MiXplorer (full-featured file manager)  Hello everyone! My name is Hootan. I work on XDA in my free time and this file explorer is my favorite Android project!   MiXplorer   mix of explorers (SD, FTP, Lan, Cloud and other storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## MediaXDA (Dec 30, 2020)

Since I have Android 11 now on my Samsung phone I canno access all the android\data folders anymore. I read that the app needs to have the " All files access " rights like virusscanners van have too. It would be great to have this option in Mixplorer! I need it for Kodi profile changes. I can only access these org.xbmc.kodi content now via a usb connection and partially via the built in and hidden files app.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 30, 2020)

MediaXDA said:


> Since I have Android 11 now on my Samsung phone I canno access all the android\data folders anymore. I read that the app needs to have the " All files access " rights like virusscanners van have too. It would be great to have this option in Mixplorer! I need it for Kodi profile changes. I can only access these org.xbmc.kodi content now via a usb connection and partially via the built in and hidden files app.

Click to collapse



If you have not done so already I  suggest trying the newest beta which does address some Android 11 issues. It is posted in the main thread.

If you are already using the new beta and having issues you can capture a log and details as described in post seven of this thread then share your report in the main thread.

if you are using mixplorer silver and don't want to mess around with testing you can wait and see what happens in the next updates.


----------



## antar243 (Jan 3, 2021)

How can I add dubox cloud storage please help


----------



## pocketrule (Jan 3, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> (If processed correctly) the link below is to a brief explanation from developer Target SDK and Android 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The link does not work


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 5, 2021)

pocketrule said:


> The link does not work

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up. I'll see if I can fix it from a web browser.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 5, 2021)

HemanthJabalpuri said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> Can you please add the link https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-77894840 to *some history about MiX* topic.

Click to collapse



Apologies for the delay. I just wanted to pop in to let you know I still love this idea and think it will be a nice addition to the opening of the FAQ. I've got to work through some computer problems on my own desk but should have this done in another day or two... And this time I'll try not to turn myself into a liar.


----------



## mohsen857 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi my friend.  Thank you for your good program.  In the new versions of this program mixplorer and beta version, ie from version 6.48.1 onwards, this program does not install any apk and apks files. It does not install in normal mode or in root mode, and I have to use only version 6.48.1 and below.  To.  I tested on Android 5.0.1 to Android 9 on the Samsung i9505 S4.  Please fix the bug.  Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 6, 2021)

mohsen857 said:


> Hi my friend. Thank you for your good program. In the new versions of this program mixplorer and beta version, ie from version 6.48.1 onwards, this program does not install any apk and apks files. It does not install in normal mode or in root mode, and I have to use only version 6.48.1 and below. To. I tested on Android 5.0.1 to Android 9 on the Samsung i9505 S4. Please fix the bug. Thank you for your efforts.

Click to collapse



MiX is installing APK files fine, no one has mentioned this problem with recent versions. I can't reproduce it either. You should post a log in the main thread to know why it doesn't work for you.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 7, 2021)

mohsen857 said:


> Hi my friend.  Thank you for your good program.  In the new versions of this program mixplorer and beta version, ie from version 6.48.1 onwards, this program does not install any apk and apks files. It does not install in normal mode or in root mode, and I have to use only version 6.48.1 and below.  To.  I tested on Android 5.0.1 to Android 9 on the Samsung i9505 S4.  Please fix the bug.  Thank you for your efforts.

Click to collapse



You can report the issue as described above. Also just FYI, this thread is a Q&A thread for the MiXplorer app so it's a good place to go when exploring settings and usage but the other thread is where bug reports would be discussed. That's where the real work happens.


----------



## mohsen857 (Jan 8, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> You can report the issue as described above. Also just FYI, this thread is a Q&A thread for the MiXplorer app so it's a good place to go when exploring settings and usage but the other thread is where bug reports would be discussed. That's where the real work happens.

Click to collapse



Yes, I know, I said to ask questions and answers and then report if I do not get the answer.
Thank you for your answer my friend.


----------



## mohsen857 (Jan 8, 2021)

Ultramanoid said:


> MiX is installing APK files fine, no one has mentioned this problem with recent versions. I can't reproduce it either. You should post a log in the main thread to know why it doesn't work for you.

Click to collapse



Thank you Morsi for your response and for your reproduction, my good friend


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 8, 2021)

mohsen857 said:


> Thank you Morsi for your response and for your reproduction, my good friend

Click to collapse



I would suggest contacting Hootan Parsa the developer directly, since it looks like you both are in the same country and probably can communicate in the same language. ^_^


----------



## mohsen857 (Jan 10, 2021)

Ultramanoid said:


> I would suggest contacting Hootan Parsa the developer directly, since it looks like you both are in the same country and probably can communicate in the same language. ^_^

Click to collapse



Yes, I used Google Translate and I hope you did not get it wrong. And in the case of mixplorer, it is unlikely that anyone would have my problem. I also tested on note 3 n9005 and it had a problem. I thought maybe a new plugin should be installed. Anyway, I was happy to talk to you my friends. Thank you for your guidance and response.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 12, 2021)

A few weeks back, I switched my Magisk to the "Global" namespace thing to enable reading other apps data from within MiX. Around the same time I also upgraded my phone, and cannot remember if I did the same on the new phone. So I just went in to check (on the new phone) if it was on "Global", but in the settings of magisk, it doesn't clearly identify which it is set to, so I don't know if its the setting or the recent batch of updates that have come through to enable it.






What is the default setting out of the three above?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 12, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> A few weeks back, I switched my Magisk to the "Global" namespace thing to enable reading other apps data from within MiX. Around the same time I also upgraded my phone, and cannot remember if I did the same on the new phone. So I just went in to check (on the new phone) if it was on "Global", but in the settings of magisk, it doesn't clearly identify which it is set to, so I don't know if its the setting or the recent batch of updates that have come through to enable it.
> 
> View attachment 5184691
> 
> What is the default setting out of the three above?

Click to collapse



On 3 devices running combinations of Moto stock and LOS ROMs and different versions of Magisk that setting is set to inherited (not changed it since installation). 
T he last time I played with the mount namespace setting was with SuperSU (Chainfire's) in LOS 14 when Titanium Backup suggested it.


----------



## jcmm11 (Jan 13, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> A few weeks back, I switched my Magisk to the "Global" namespace thing to enable reading other apps data from within MiX. Around the same time I also upgraded my phone, and cannot remember if I did the same on the new phone. So I just went in to check (on the new phone) if it was on "Global", but in the settings of magisk, it doesn't clearly identify which it is set to, so I don't know if its the setting or the recent batch of updates that have come through to enable it.
> 
> View attachment 5184691
> 
> What is the default setting out of the three above?

Click to collapse



Pretty sure the default is "inherit". In any case you can see what it's set to on the previous screen (where you select 'Mount Namespace Mode) see image.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 14, 2021)

Wasn't too sure if this may go beyond the realm of MiX, but ill give it a go.

I am rooted, running a Pixel 4a with the latest android 11 (5 Jan 2021)

There are 2 "however s" in the following...

When I browse to the folder /storage/emulated in MiX it shows it as empty

However (No. 1), If I open an adb shell the following brings back a list of my SDCard as expected.
`ls - l /storage/emulated/0;`

However (No 2), if i try the same on the lower folder, I get an error (i.e. it mimics MiX)

```
1|sunfish:/storage # ls -l /storage/emulated
ls: /storage/emulated: Permission denied
```

I checked and /storage/emulated has a weird permission of 771 (no resd to group or other) and it can't be changed.

Is it this unchangeable permission or something else that is stopping MiX from managing this folder?


----------



## lammur (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi * IronTechmonkey

Is there any update plan for MIXPLORER will support SMBv3?
Smb2 is not enough for wifi 6 transfer speed, thanks
*


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 15, 2021)

lammur said:


> Hi * IronTechmonkey
> 
> Is there any update plan for MIXPLORER will support SMBv3?
> Smb2 is not enough for wifi 6 transfer speed, thanks
> *

Click to collapse



Good question. IIRC it's been asked before (no implied criticism, I'm just thinking through it)  but there was no answer or I missed it. I suggest searching the main thread for SMB3 and asking there (and the developer has been around this week so perhasp a quick answer).


----------



## Vordx (Jan 18, 2021)

For some reason thumbnails aren't working on SD card ONLY on silver version. Works fine with the version from XDA.

Galaxy note 8, oneui 2.5, 6.49.6 beta (XDA) VS 6.50.1 SILVER.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 18, 2021)

Vordx said:


> View attachment 5191299
> 
> View attachment 5191301
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's weird. 

FWIW, in a clean install of Silver 6.50.1 with default settings done just now on Moto G7 Stock rooted with MiX having been given root access and permissions to access files, thumbnails are visible on external and internal SD (even before granting write access to external SD).

If you've not already done so you might consider testing a clean install of Silver with default settings. Beyond that and if no ideas emerge here, it might be worth logging and taking to the main thread.


----------



## cinefilo1979 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi. I can't setup ftp in my seedbox. It is ftpes on port 21. I tried on another app and I connect sucefully. In mixplorer not. Any help? Thanks


----------



## pocketrule (Jan 19, 2021)

cinefilo1979 said:


> Hi. I can't setup ftp in my seedbox. It is ftpes on port 21. I tried on another app and I connect sucefully. In mixplorer not. Any help? Thanks

Click to collapse



You could have been a bit more specific. According to your text, am I assuming right, when I think you're running an ftp server on your seedbox and want to connect your android device to it? If yes, have you made sure, you've set the correct port in settings for the "ftp storage"?


----------



## cinefilo1979 (Jan 19, 2021)

pocketrule said:


> You could have been a bit more specific. According to your text, am I assuming right, when I think you're running an ftp server on your seedbox and want to connect your android device to it? If yes, have you made sure, you've set the correct port in settings for the "ftp storage"?

Click to collapse



yes. it is on port 21. it is fpes. use explicit ftp over tls if available. When i connect with solid explorer i have to accept certificate and then connects to server. on mixplorer it says wrong username or password. sorry my bad english.


----------



## pocketrule (Jan 19, 2021)

cinefilo1979 said:


> yes. it is on port 21. it is fpes. use explicit ftp over tls if available. When i connect with solid explorer i have to accept certificate and then connects to server. on mixplorer it says wrong username or password. sorry my bad english.

Click to collapse



Hmm... user @kubalav reported that ftp over tls is working for him:









						MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)
					

MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)  Table Of Contents:  i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post) ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




As I don't really have experience with secure ftp connections (I've understood, there are different possibilities) I'd recommend the same as @kubalav: Please share the settings for the ftp connection and a mixplorer log in the main thread for mixplorer. As the developer is around these days (may be absent for several weeks in between) you might get an answer or even a solution soon.


----------



## cinefilo1979 (Jan 19, 2021)

pocketrule said:


> Hmm... user @kubalav reported that ftp over tls is working for him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. my log file and configuration for my ftp server ( ultraseedbox)


----------



## cinefilo1979 (Jan 19, 2021)

cinefilo1979 said:


> Hi. my log file and configuration for my ftp server ( ultraseedbox)

Click to collapse



Details ftp server


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jan 20, 2021)

cinefilo1979 said:


> Hi. my log file and configuration for my ftp server ( ultraseedbox)

Click to collapse



If it's a ftpes why don't you try to edit the uri address accordingly in MiX?


----------



## cinefilo1979 (Jan 20, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> If it's a ftpes why don't you try to edit the uri address accordingly in MiX?
> View attachment 5192847

Click to collapse



i tried .. it returns an error " handshake failed"


----------



## LionLorena (Jan 22, 2021)

Does it works for the android 11 new storage system?


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jan 22, 2021)

LionLorena said:


> Does it works for the android 11 new storage system?

Click to collapse



Why not not testing it and report it instead asking? Can work for you.


----------



## LionLorena (Jan 22, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> Why not not testing it and report it instead asking? Can work for you.

Click to collapse



I'm not on Android 11 yet, I do have the option to upgrade my phone, but I'm holding back because I wanna know if my favourite apps are working on Android 11.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 22, 2021)

LionLorena said:


> I'm not on Android 11 yet, I do have the option to upgrade my phone, but I'm holding back because I wanna know if my favourite apps are working on Android 11.

Click to collapse



To @marciozomb13's point I also encourage testing and 1st hand observation but if that may not be possible or may not be reversible in your case; FYI the MiXplorer development thread does contain discussions about various Android 11 issues in MiX (some since resolved), in particular Google's next wave of restrictions. A review of such discussions might guide you in making a decision regarding MiX but,  then there is the rest of the stuff on your device. Ie. MiXplorer is under active development trying to catch up with Android 11 but that may not be so for other things on your device.


----------



## pumakkiotto (Jan 23, 2021)

Is there ant chance to put in Cloud dubox drive?


----------



## pocketrule (Jan 24, 2021)

*Improvement of open with dialogue*

I'm very happy. @HootanParsa has made my wish come true. In current beta, i.e. beginning with version 6.51 you have more possibilities in "open with" dialogue.

Initially I described what I wanted here









						MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)
					

MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)  Table Of Contents:  i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post) ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Now, you can set a default app to open a specific file type (set in "open with" dialogue and saved with "remember") as long as there's no change (which could be initiated again with "open with" and "remember")

So you could open e.g. text files with text editor by default, but you could open a text file (once) with another app by choosing "open with" - without activating "remember". And then the next text file would be opened with text editor again.

The same is now valid for files from a network storage. You can remember to open these files directly or to save them in a temporary folder. Now you can change this behaviour in "open with" dialogue once without activating the "remember" checkbox.

This is a way more flexible way to open files, especially if you just want to open a specific file only once with another app. Now, it's not necessary anymore to first reset the open with settings and to save them again.

@IronTechmonkey: Maybe you want to update your MiX Nugget - various Settings Resets









						MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)
					

MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)  Table Of Contents:  i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post) ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## HootanParsa (Jan 24, 2021)

cinefilo1979 said:


> Hi. I can't setup ftp in my seedbox. It is ftpes on port 21. I tried on another app and I connect sucefully. In mixplorer not. Any help? Thanks

Click to collapse



Enter ftpes://x.x.x.x


----------



## cinefilo1979 (Jan 24, 2021)

it returns an error " handshake failed"


HootanParsa said:


> Enter ftpes://x.x.x.x

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 24, 2021)

cinefilo1979 said:


> it returns an error " handshake failed"

Click to collapse



It might help if you could log the issue as described in post 7 of this thread and share the log and pertinent details in the main thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks @HemanthJabalpuri for suggesting here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-84177765 to add a History of MiXplorer section to the FAQ and providing the link to HP's comment.

Also thanks @CLPose for suggesting the same (gulp) 2 years ago here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-77895006. The river moves faster in the main thread and is more likely to sweep away such tidbits before they make onto a todo list - which is why the FAQ is best for such suggestions, but it is still appreciated.

A History of MiXplorer section has been added to post #1 https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/, and other changes have been made.

- Added MiX History section including a comment about open/vs closed source.
- Overhaul  "Getting MiXplorer" section (removed reference to MiX website, general edits)
- Decreased prominence of XDA Labs as source*
- General cleanup and leaning down.

*Do many people still use XDA labs via web browsers?

Also thanks @marciozomb13, I really like your suggestion to include quotes from HP about closed source (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-84179931) but I cannot find them. For now I've included a general comment. If we can find Hootan's comments about that I'll add links. Likewise for any other relevant comments by HP that are found.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 25, 2021)

This is a copy of the new history section from the OP (to give it more exposure for potential feedback)
------------------------------
_SOME MIXPLORER HISTORY (MiXtory?)

This post by HootanParsa describes a how MiXplorer got started and some key events during its relationship with Google Play Store. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-77894840

Here is another note from HootanParsa regarding the history of MiXplorer on Playstore  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691&p=73870110.

MiXplorer is closed source, and because the developer rarely if ever engages in discussions about closed vs. open source this is not discussed or debated at length in the main MiX thread. This is not by any rule but rather by respect for the developer's decision. That being said, past discussions about closed vs. open source have been well informed and informative. Such discussions really do relate to software development  if not the bugs to be fixed at any given moment so please feel free to have such discussion here if the become too much for the main thread._
------------------------------


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 27, 2021)

Updated descriptions/comparisons of MiX XDA Stable and Playstore-Silver and their upgrade paths in the "Getting MiXplorer" section of OP1.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 27, 2021)

TheMystic said:


> Pretty sure HP would lose track of several feature requests due to obvious reasons.
> 
> I think XDA should allow for 3 tags within every thread:
> 1. Bug reporting
> ...

Click to collapse



You will find that the developer does an excellent job of keeping track of both bug reports and feature requests. Also it could be fairly said that the biggest distraction at the moment was this discussion so I brought it here. To @Ultramanoid's point: those are great ideas you suggest but they would be more appropriately discussed in one of the threads for the new XDA system or the this FAQ.


----------



## Jemus (Jan 28, 2021)

I was interested if MiXplorer contains a feature to wake on lan a server at home.

I saw the option "wol=" which can be set in the preferences of a smb share.
But is that all i takes?
Simply type in "wol=yes" into the preferences and MiXplorer will send a magic paket everytime I try to connect to my server?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 29, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Anyone please correct me if I am wrong, but my understanding, the version on the playstore is not a "PRO" version, its simply an easy way to donate to @HootanParsa  for all his hard work on this wonderful file manager.

Click to collapse



Yes.



DiamondJohn said:


> The version you install here has all the features that the playstore version has.

Click to collapse



Not exactly. XDA stable is the same base app as silver at play store but does not include the add-ons which would have to be manually installed.



DiamondJohn said:


> The Beta may have some new features that are beeing tested, or tests of existing features that are being fixed.

Click to collapse



Yes beta is for testing but the reason there has been some confusion lately is that people have noticed the beta is larger than expected and has a round icon like the play store version. It would make sense that in the beta HP is preparing the whole package including the add-ons that would be included in play store version.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 30, 2021)

_jis_ said:


> Everyone is free to express their opinion. I go through this thread mostly in silence, but today I must protest or express my opinion. I apologize in advance, it's nothing personal, it's just my reaction to your request.
> 
> Just as there are users who don't need to show a file extension, for example, there will probably be those who don't need a time stamp in the file timestamp, but for me, the file timestamp has always been and will be defined by date and time. I couldn't do without it.

Click to collapse



+1 (in general apart from this particular opinion). In grade school I learned the importance of being able to logically argue the opposed side of a debate against my own preference, and here at XDA I've learned that language differences can make expressions of opinions seem overstated. Maybe in this case the expression of opinion seemed strong due to language differences but to your point; opinions here are sometimes stated as if the only way to do things, as if no one else exists, and as if logical disagreement or differing opinion is an attack. I'm not saying that is the case this time but in the past I've been followed from here to other threads and trolled by people who do not understand this even though I argue for their opinion as well as mine which differs, so this stuff matters to me.

IMO Development is best informed by a robust discussion about varying opinions, not by declaration that one particular opinion must be the best and therefore must be implemented (even when that may ultimately be the case - after review) .

[EDIT] @TheMystic, this was not directed specifically at you since you've already shown willingness to engage debate including counter opinions. As someone else who expresses opinions firmly I can tell you that even if you are thinking about both sides it may not always seem that way to others.

For instance:

"_can you allow for removing the time info (but retain the date) from being displayed_"
Asking for something as an option that takes nothing from other preferences most likely wont raise any dander.

"_the time info is mostly unnecessary_"
One person's opinion which could be perceived by others to diminish their own preferences even if that is not the intent of the statement.

Again, @TheMystic this is not a criticism of you. Your post was just a good example of one where such misinterpretation can occur.


----------



## TheMystic (Jan 30, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> *Themes and Skins*
> 
> *vi. SKINS and THEMES*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if you have seen my thread, but if you think it would be helpful, you can include the link in this post:









						[Tutorial] MiXplorer – Themes & Skins – How to make them?
					

This is a Tutorial for you to make your own themes and skins for MiXplorer. You can either start from scratch, or take an existing theme and change the resources used by replacing them with the ones you like. This is a very simple process and...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Thanks (either way).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 30, 2021)

TheMystic said:


> I'm not sure if you have seen my thread, but if you think it would be helpful, you can include the link in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed yes. I'll add that and some other new theme related links to the OPs of this thread. Maybe yours is one of the links I already have, things are moving so fast. Thanks!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 4, 2021)

TheMystic said:


> I'm not sure if you have seen my thread, but if you think it would be helpful, you can include the link in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apologies for the delay (and for missing this the first time - it was on a to-do list that I lost track of). This is what has been added to the theming post

_"New (as of December 2020) MiX Theme-ing thread by @TheMystic: [Tutorial] MiXplorer – Themes & Skins – How to make them? https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/tutorial-mixplorer-themes-skins-how-to-make-them.4202319/"_

HootanParsa would probably add it to the OPs of the main thread at your request, or I could mention HP in this post.


----------



## firemouz (Feb 5, 2021)

I have problems with my "Storage" Drive mega.nz:

I added Mega ("+"  Storage) and then i choose Mega.nz. I did type in my key and had access to my mega cloud drive. But every time i restart the Mixplorer app i have to type in the key (or email login+password) again to have access to my mega.nz cloud drive. How can i save this information so i have access to Mega without typing in my key or password every time?

With GoogleDrive it works without typing my passwort every time, but not with mega. Can anyone help?


----------



## HemanthJabalpuri (Feb 6, 2021)

Can someone tell me what is the use of *Share local link* option when we select something.

Thanks


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 6, 2021)

HemanthJabalpuri said:


> Can someone tell me what is the use of *Share local link* option when we select something.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Good question. This one is new to me but upon exploration it seems to open a MiX HTTP server to the current location. After being invoked the HTTP server can be turned off from the notification or from within MiX. I'm not sure how it handles differences between this feature and the default HTTP server settings or how it might share files and folders differently but the function seems to be - sharing an item via HTTP server. 

Nice find.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 6, 2021)

firemouz said:


> I have problems with my "Storage" Drive mega.nz:
> 
> I added Mega ("+"  Storage) and then i choose Mega.nz. I did type in my key and had access to my mega cloud drive. But every time i restart the Mixplorer app i have to type in the key (or email login+password) again to have access to my mega.nz cloud drive. How can i save this information so i have access to Mega without typing in my key or password every time?
> 
> With GoogleDrive it works without typing my passwort every time, but not with mega. Can anyone help?

Click to collapse



If you have not already done so you might want to ask this question in the main thread and perhaps include extra information and or a log.


----------



## HemanthJabalpuri (Feb 9, 2021)

@IronTechmonkey 
Can you please add a note that 6.46.3 is the last version for Android 2.0(5) and 2.0.1(6), 2.1(7) versions.
I know that this is obsolete, but may help someone.

Thanks


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 10, 2021)

HemanthJabalpuri said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> Can you please add a note that 6.46.3 is the last version for Android 2.0(5) and 2.0.1(6), 2.1(7) versions.
> I know that this is obsolete, but may help someone.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Good idea. Walking the line between encouraging use of latest version while acknowledging that one of MiXplorer's benefits is the range of devices upon which it works I came up with this.

"_Note: MiXplorer can function on a wide range of devices and even some much older Android versions. Although it is recommended to use the current XDA stable or Playstore Silver version of MiX whenever possible (since those are the versions under current development) in some cases only an older version of MiXplorer might work. Here is one such Android-version boundary (more to be listed as discovered)

- 6.46.3 is the last version of MiXplorer compatible with for Android 2.0(5) and 2.0.1(6), 2.1(7) versions_."

There are reasons why developers or users might not think suggesting this in the OPs is appropriate, in which case it can be left in the threads. If anyone thinks it should be modified or not included in the OPs please do say so.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 10, 2021)

*MiX Nugget - Version Compatibility *
(possibly helpful for some older devices):

Note: MiXplorer can function on a wide range of devices and even some much older Android versions. Although it is recommended to use the current XDA stable or Playstore Silver version of MiX whenever possible (since those are the versions under current development) in some cases only an older version of MiXplorer might work. Here is one such Android-version boundary (more to be listed as discovered)

- 6.46.3 is the last version of MiXplorer compatible with for Android 2.0(5) and 2.0.1(6), 2.1(7) versions.

Disclaimer: This information has been shared here because the developer has never objected to users comparing notes about this in the past ... however...issue reporting is to be from the latest stable or beta versions.

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## atpray (Feb 13, 2021)

Version: 6.51.6  B21020750
Bug: .xapk files are not installed correctly, on clicking the install button after clicking xapk file, only the app is installed, the obb folder is not restored correctly. 
Rooted with magisk 21.4


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 13, 2021)

That's probably worth logging and reporting in the main thread here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/

Tips for using MiX built-in logging in post 7 of this thread here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157367


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 14, 2021)

Regarding media scanner and the new MiX media scanner notification.

1) Is it scaning only the selected folder recursively (as it seems to be doing)? *

2) Should the notification persist when tapped while the scan is ongoing; Something like requiring expand then tap while scan is running, and just tap if scan is complete?

Presently tapping the notification dismisses it and returns to the MiX UI even if the scan is still running. Setting it as a permanent notification could leave it hanging in some instances but maybe there is a way to make it so that while the scan is running it would require two steps - such as expand then tap - to dismiss the  notification, and when the scan is complete merely tapping the notification closes it.

*Based on processor activity it seems that it is recursively scanning the folder that is presently selected.

When Media Scanner is invoked from a directory on external drive in which there are a few hundred folders and files most of which are not media types the scan seems to end in about 30 seconds and the MiX notification indicates complete about 15 seconds after that.

When the scanner is run at the root of an external drive which contains  122 GB of material on a 128 GB SD with 25 GB/3700 media files it takes much longer, possibly 5 minutes on this device, and then experiences a similar 15 or 30 second leg before the notification indicates scan complete.

It would be nice to have the media scan notification persist even when tapped during those longer scans but not if that might make it prone to getting stuck.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 14, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Regarding media scanner and the new MiX media scanner notification.
> 
> 1) Is it scaning only the selected folder recursively (as it seems to be doing)? *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an app that does media scanning. The java call I use does not interact back with the calling app updating on the progress of the actual scan. It is asynchronous. The requests are placed in a que, and it returns back to the calling app. If I issue it 1000 individual items, it returns before the scan is finished. It basically returns as an acknowledgment that the item has been placed in the que, not that it has been scanned. To the user, it takes a few seconds to return from the interface, but that is NOT an acknowledgment that the scan has been completed.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 15, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have an app that does media scanning. The java call I use does not interact back with the calling app updating on the progress of the actual scan. It is asynchronous. The requests are placed in a que, and it returns back to the calling app. If I issue it 1000 individual items, it returns before the scan is finished. It basically returns as an acknowledgment that the item has been placed in the que, not that it has been scanned. To the user, it takes a few seconds to return from the interface, but that is NOT an acknowledgment that the scan has been completed.

Click to collapse



I was wondering if you with your experience deep diving into the media scanner might chime in. Thanks for the explanation. I had been wondering if MiX was behaving as you described above which is why I scanned the small directory and the entire drive for comparison.

In the case of MiXplorer, the media scanner notification does indeed seem to be aware of the end of the scan.* In both the case of the short lasting less than 30 seconds, and the much longer scan lasting over 5 minutes the MiX notification indicated scan complete 15 to 30 seconds after it was complete.

it is actually because of the MiX notification's ability to detect that the scan has ended which prompted me to suggest a change to the notification behavior.

- Notification persist until the scan was complete even if tapped. 
- If the scan is complete single tap will close the notification. 
- If the scan is not complete single tap will not close notification.
- As a way to avoid a stuck notification there could be an option to expand then close notification regardless of scan status.

I should disclaim that I am content with the current notification behavior now that I know not to touch it until the scan is complete, so this is somewhat of an academic exercise which is why I put it in this thread.

* Something must be telling mix that the scan has ended but I don't know what that is.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 15, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I was wondering if you with your experience deep diving into the media scanner might chime in. Thanks for the explanation. I had been wondering if MiX was behaving as you described above which is why I scanned the small directory and the entire drive for comparison.
> 
> In the case of MiXplorer, the media scanner notification does indeed seem to be aware of the end of the scan.* In both the case of the short lasting less than 30 seconds, and the much longer scan lasting over 5 minutes the MiX notification indicated scan complete 15 to 30 seconds after it was complete.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is more than possible that android issues an intent on completion of the scan. I have not investigated that, and its been a looong while since I coded the media scan, so it is possible that the call has a callback option/parameter, but i think the intent would be more in line with androids way of doing things.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 15, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> It is more than possible that android issues an intent on completion of the scan. I have not investigated that, and its been a looong while since I coded the media scan, so it is possible that the call has a callback option/parameter, but i think the intent would be more in line with androids way of doing things.

Click to collapse



Yep (sez I as if I actually know), with likely many apps wanting to know the status of the scan, and with the scan length being variable, it does make sense to use a flag such as the intent you describe rather than monitoring the processes.

Apart from how the scan completion is detected I like the fact that MiX seems to be invoking the scan recursively from the currently viewed directory. The ability to do that quickly on a sub-directory without waiting for the entire scan to complete has some simple troubleshooting benefits, (EG. Can't see a newly copied file) which I might advertise in the FAQ once I get confirmation that is how it is behaving.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 16, 2021)

Some regex suggestions mentioned in the main thread have been added to the regex MiX nugget here (also referenced from the FAQ OPs): https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-71218953. Thanks @EuK_V, @J.Michael and @bsoplinger for the suggetions.

Disclaimer, I'm not rigorously scanning these suggestions for duplicates because for anyone exploring regex any of those discussions and linked material therein might be useful. That being said, if anything incorrect or inaccurate has been linked please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Exameden (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi, I would like to migrate to the Silver version, but is there a way to export/import  my settings from the general version?


----------



## marciozomb13 (Feb 18, 2021)

Exameden said:


> Hi, I would like to migrate to the Silver version, but is there a way to export/import  my settings from the general version?

Click to collapse



Settings - more settings - export.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 18, 2021)

*MiX Nugget – Optimizing Network Connections* 

Regarding network connections and their MiX Bookmarks; sometimes there are settings or parameters which can be changed to increase speed (or increase security most likely at the expense of speed). This post attempts to assemble various tips regarding MiX network bookmarks.

1) Disable thumbnails: disabling thumbnails when working across network connections can significantly increase speed and reduce overall data usage. The difference can be quite noticeable in some cases.
To disable thumbnails: Edit Bookmark > advanced parameter section > thumbnails=no.

2) Disable SMB3. If you don’t need to use SMB3 then disabling it might significantly increase speed.
To disable SMB3: Edit Bookmark > advanced parameter section > smb3=no. Note: this is one of the cases where, as suggested above, you would be trading security for speed. It is up to each individual to assess the security of their own networks and make appropriate decisions in this regard.

More to come (I hope)..


----------



## Exameden (Feb 20, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> Settings - more settings - export.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, I didn't reply till the the actual purchase, but the most puzzling part was the import one. I expected some dedicated menu item mysteriously missing from my copy until found that I should open the actual file in the MixPlorer itself. Some will tell this is obvious, but sometimes for someone is not


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 20, 2021)

Exameden said:


> Thanks for the info, I didn't reply till the the actual purchase, but the most puzzling part was the import one. I expected some dedicated menu item mysteriously missing from my copy until found that I should open the actual file in the MixPlorer itself. Some will tell this is obvious, but sometimes for someone is not

Click to collapse



Indeed some things are not intuitive and obvious. There have even been new features which I only discovered by accident or after someone else mentioned them. That being said, most of this stuff is explained in the opening posts of this FAQ (but I'll check to see if export-import can be made more prominent - maybe in the Installing MiXplorer section).


----------



## JimBe24c (Feb 22, 2021)

Is it possible to list documents SORTED BY FOLDER when using the menu option for:

content://mix/document 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Jurtoday (Feb 24, 2021)

When I open MiXplorer on my Chromebook, everytime I get the message 'Attention: Please select SD card: /storage/MyFiles to gain permission'
My Chromebook has no SD card only an internal memory. How do I change the path? I can change the name but not the path. When I delete the bookmark. A new bookmark is created and get the above message again.


In the installation manual it says:
'- Navigate to external SD and create a new folder. There should a prompt "Attention Please select Ext SD... to gain permissions". Note: In some situations you may not have to create a folder to invoke this prompt.'
But like I said, I can't change the path of /storage/MyFiles


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 24, 2021)

Jurtoday said:


> When I open MiXplorer on my Chromebook, everytime I get the message 'Attention: Please select SD card: /storage/MyFiles to gain permission'
> My Chromebook has no SD card only an internal memory. How do I change the path? I can change the name but not the path. When I delete the bookmark. A new bookmark is created and get the above message again.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for taking the time to review the OPs. Even when it is required - that step of creating a folder to force the permissions prompt should only be needed once. There has been a recent report of repeated permissions prompts but I'm not sure if that was on a Chromebook. In any event; more details about the device and a log (particularly the log) would help determine what's going on. You could share that information in the main thread and possibly also find that similar report there for comparison.


----------



## Jurtoday (Feb 24, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Thanks for taking the time to review the OPs. Even when it is required - that step of creating a folder to force the permissions prompt should only be needed once. There has been a recent report of repeated permissions prompts but I'm not sure if that was on a Chromebook. In any event; more details about the device and a log (particularly the log) would help determine what's going on. You could share that information in the main thread and possibly also find that similar report there for comparison.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your quick reply. Enclosed you will find the log file. Hope this helps to solve the problem.

You mean this as the main thread? If necessary I will post it also there.








						[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer v6.x Released (fully-featured file manager)
					

[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer (full-featured file manager)  Hello everyone! My name is Hootan. I work on XDA in my free time and this file explorer is my favorite Android project!   MiXplorer   mix of explorers (SD, FTP, Lan, Cloud and other storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 24, 2021)

Jurtoday said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. Enclosed you will find the log file. Hope this helps to solve the problem.
> 
> You mean this as the main thread? If necessary I will post it also there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes that's the main thread. This Thread is the FAQ. There's certainly no restriction regarding discussion of development here but if you've got an actual issue it's best to report in the main thread where the developer and knowledgeable users may see it.

BTW, I took a look at the log and did not see any obvious errors, although the volume names seemed a bit odd. That may mean nothing but this is why we give the logs to the developer.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 26, 2021)

I have just updted to the latest, and have noticed something I have not seen before. I am using a dark theme, so it probably needs to be updated to make it clearer (currently its black on dark grey). But, Is there a setting to turn it off? I am taking about the text just under the tabs. I think its the full path for the tab, and scrolls up with the contents, out of sight.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 26, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have just updted to the latest, and have noticed something I have not seen before. I am using a dark theme, so it probably needs to be updated to make it clearer (currently its black on dark grey). But, Is there a setting to turn it off? I am taking about the text just under the tabs. I think its the full path for the tab, and scrolls up with the contents, out of sight.
> View attachment 5233183

Click to collapse



Either in change log or a recent post HP mentioned that would have to be reset in some cases (maybe it was moved or modified).

Settings > more settings > breadcrumb.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 26, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Settings > more settings > breadcrumb.

Click to collapse



Yep, it was breadcrumbs. I have read the term bandied around, but since I had no idea what it actually was, I avoided using the term. It would of just bean a lucky guess that it was related to "breadcrumb"


----------



## IQ334 (Feb 26, 2021)

I updated from v6.51.6 to latest v6.52.0 last night. I notice all folders in ExtSDcard shows "open from" section on Samsung default file-picker. First screenshot shows hidden folders shows on file-picker. And when I disable MiXplorer, folders doesn't show in file-picker. (2nd screenshot)
It's really annoying shows all folders in file-picker because I couldn't select another app(gallery, Gdrive etc) easily. Could you tell me how to fix this? Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 27, 2021)

IQ334 said:


> I updated from v6.51.6 to latest v6.52.0 last night. I notice all folders in ExtSDcard shows "open from" section on Samsung default file-picker. First screenshot shows hidden folders shows on file-picker. And when I disable MiXplorer, folders doesn't show in file-picker. (2nd screenshot)
> It's really annoying shows all folders in file-picker because I couldn't select another app(gallery, Gdrive etc) easily. Could you tell me how to fix this? Sorry for my poor English.View attachment 5233249View attachment 5233253

Click to collapse



If you've not already done so you should report it in the main thread with details and a log if possible.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/


----------



## Salman7236 (Feb 27, 2021)

I installed the beta version but I don't get updates anymore. And there is no option to manually check for updates. Do I have to download them manually?


----------



## Logos Ascetic (Feb 28, 2021)

Where did all my subscribed threads go? all my folders? I had years of stuff bookmarked and subscribed


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2021)

Logos Ascetic said:


> Where did all my subscribed threads go? all my folders? I had years of stuff bookmarked and subscribed

Click to collapse



That sounds like an XDA app or site issue. This thread is the FAQ for the MiXplorer app. Please post in an apporiate thread for your issue.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2021)

Salman7236 said:


> I installed the beta version but I don't get updates anymore. And there is no option to manually check for updates. Do I have to download them manually?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if something changed regarding the updating of beta but if you want the smoothest update  path and to always be able to do it from within the app then I would suggest using the stable version.


----------



## Baelisto (Feb 28, 2021)

Hello,

I'm unable to tap under the bookmarks section and reorder them, how can I reorder the bookmarks that I have on the Bookmarks?

Thanks in advance


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2021)

(Mod Edit: Quote removed since post removed)

LOL, well I might also deduct half a credit for visting but not reading the FAQ, but in this case there may have been a related settings change (moved or renamed), and the Bookmarks section of the OP may not mention the relevant setting.



Baelisto said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm unable to tap under the bookmarks section and reorder them, how can I reorder the bookmarks that I have on the Bookmarks?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Enable setting: Open bookmarks drawer > menu (hamburger) > options > Reorder by icon (enable)

Reorder:  Open bookmarks drawer >  manually tap-drag a bookmark by icon up or down.


----------



## Baelisto (Feb 28, 2021)

LOL, well I might also deduct half a credit for visting but not reading the FAQ, but in this case there may have been a related settings change (moved or renamed), and the Bookmarks section of the OP may not mention the relevant setting.



Enable setting: Open bookmarks drawer > menu (hamburger) > options > Reorder by icon (enable)

Reorder:  Open bookmarks drawer >  manually tap-drag a bookmark by icon up or down.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks! I've read the FAQ and only mentioned tap and.move but I was unable to reorder them. The Reorder by icon was enabled and I'm still unable to drag the icons , I'm using the playstore version of the app.
 Is there any other option I could enable?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2021)

Baelisto said:


> [removed extra material casue by a quote tag that I forgot to delete].
> 
> Thanks! I've read the FAQ and only mentioned tap and.move but I was unable to reorder them. The Reorder by icon was enabled and I'm still unable to drag the icons ,☹ I'm using the playstore version of the app.
> Is there any other option I could enable?

Click to collapse



It says " *To rearrange bookmarks*_: Open the Drawer, then tap and drag a bookmark by it’s icon up or down_."

To clarify tap and drag:  Tap icon only (seriously, no part of the label) and hold it then drag up or down.

If that isn't working it might be time to review some basic stuff like make sure we are talking about the actual bookmark drawer, a screenshot might be helpful in that regard, and if that lines up then make sure there are no other apps competing for functionality at the edge of the screen (but that's unlikely anyhow) and log it with details about the device.

[EDIT] If nothing else works  it might be worth testing a clean(ed) install: 
Export settings > clear app data or uninstall/reinstall > test > restore settings.


----------



## Baelisto (Feb 28, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> It says " *To rearrange bookmarks*_: Open the Drawer, then tap and drag a bookmark by it’s icon up or down_."
> 
> To clarify tap and drag:  Tap icon only (seriously, no part of the label) and hold it then drag up or down.
> 
> If that isn't working it might be time to review some basic stuff like make sure we are talking about the actual bookmark drawer, a screenshot might be helpful in that regard, and if that lines up then make sure there are no other apps competing for functionality at the edge of the screen (but that's unlikely anyhow) and log it with details about the device.

Click to collapse



@IronTechmonkey thanks so much for the clarification, I wasn't pressing on the icon, I was able to rearrange the bookmarks. Need to read the FAQ more in detail.

I have another question regarding uploading/copying files to a cloud account , is there a way to configure the number of files to be uploaded nat the same time? Instead of uploading 1 by 1.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 28, 2021)

Baelisto said:


> @IronTechmonkey thanks so much for the clarification, I wasn't pressing on the icon, I was able to rearrange the bookmarks. Need to read the FAQ more in detail.

Click to collapse



Oh, I was not referring to you at that point but to a bit of editing I could do to make it clearer in the FAQ OP.



Baelisto said:


> I have another question regarding uploading/copying files to a cloud account , is there a way to configure the number of files to be uploaded nat the same time? Instead of uploading 1 by 1.

Click to collapse



I don't use cloud storage but rather SMB shared folders and FTP between devices on my own LAN, in which case the experience as if the files are all on the same device. EG the files from one device could be viewed in one MiXplorer tab and in another MiXplorer tab there could be files from a different device and I copy or move files between the two devices all from a 3rd device.

Cloud storage will have some restrictions on that flexibility but depending on which service and how the cloud account is configured you may be able to work from one tab to another with multiple files or folders somewhat as described above. I just dont know. It might be best to configure a cloud account and see how it goes then ask specific questions which people who have expereince with that service might be able to answer.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 1, 2021)

I did a search for "content" and "provider", but these terms hit a lot of posts. I read what was in the first page of the search (ie the first few lines of each post) and didnt notice what I was looking for.

I noticed in the main thread @HootanParsa mention that MiX provides a content provider (i.e. something along the lines of `query content://com.theappinquestion.data/path` but for MiX, which I dont have handy)









						[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer v6.x Released (fully-featured file manager)
					

[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer (full-featured file manager)  Hello everyone! My name is Hootan. I work on XDA in my free time and this file explorer is my favorite Android project!   MiXplorer   mix of explorers (SD, FTP, Lan, Cloud and other storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				





> ...snip...
> v6.52.0_B21022510
> • Many improvements, optimizations and fixes.
> • Added 'Folder' type in Search dialog.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any explanation/documentation on how to use the content provider? i.e. from a shell/adb command line, not the UI.

I stumbled across one example in the main thread, but I lost it right now, and it was simply a single explicit example.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 1, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I did a search for "content" and "provider", but these terms hit a lot of posts. I read what was in the first page of the search (ie the first few lines of each post) and didnt notice what I was looking for.
> 
> I noticed in the main thread @HootanParsa mention that MiX provides a content provider (i.e. something along the lines of `query content://com.theappinquestion.data/path` but for MiX, which I dont have handy)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a post by HP in the last 5 or 10 pages of the main thread where this is explained a bit more than in the changelog in response to a user question.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 1, 2021)

deechte said:


> So I confirm a problem someone else had with the updates, and which I had solved for myself. You react and tell me it's best to stay on the stable updates path, which apparently I already was on. That confused me, made me think my way wasn't the only way or not the best way, so I ask about it. And then you point me to the FAQ accompanied by a smiley. We're really going in circles this way.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I had read the FAQ. It says the best way to download is the main post, where the latest .3 version wasn't present. It also mentions APKmirror and the Play Store. It doesn't say gdrive prominently anywhere.

Click to collapse



Please, no need to be defensive:

- As to the initial installation, as described in the FAQ: the main thread is the best place to get it. It just so happened that when you went there there was an upgrade in progress and all versions were being deleted as new ones were being added.

- As to the upgrade path (not initial installation) the method described in the FAQ is the recommended method. It just happens to have had a problem recently reported by other users. I did not know if you knew about those other user reports so I referred you to them. That was not a criticism. That was help for you and the other people having the same problem.

In both of the above cases accurate information about the recommended process was available but in a rare confluence of circumstances the update path had issues on your device at the same time that material was being changed in the OP. That means we wait for the material in the OP to be updated or submit a bug report about the update issue, but it does not mean that the documentation was incorrect.

As to the smiley: That was actually a winky which might be considered worse than a smiley but in this case I stand corrected. Thanks to your feedback I see that the part about the add-ons being available at different places (gdrive/playstore) is missing from the FAQ OP (it is lost in another post somewhere) so I will add it to the OP. This leads us to the oops and zany emojis: . Thanks for the feedback about the FAQ.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 2, 2021)

ew said:


> I was wondering if you could share the task that you created.  If you have already shared it, I apologize for asking again - I did search the thread, but didn't see it.
> 
> 
> It would be very helpful and appreciated if you could share the  task.
> ...

Click to collapse



I replied in the FAQ because this does not directly inform MiX development (even though it is a workaround to the effects of a recent change) but with no implied criticism. Tasker is a thing I might go on about.

I think that the task in question would be modifying the contents of other tasks within Tasker or their XML files which means parts of it might be specific to that particular Tasker installation. The key part seems to be the modification of the XML tag. That being said, being able to see how someone automated the process  would certainly be helpful even if the objects other people apply it to would be different.

@hyborian, I would also be interested in knowing how you applied the task and some of the syntax used, if not the whole task which you might not want to share for privacy reasons.


----------



## mac_1013 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi guys!

Is it possible to always open the .lnk file in a new tab?
I would like to use it in the shortcut file (.lnk) in Mixplorer's home (/data/data/com.mixplorer/home/).

Or is it possible to protect the specified tab?

Thank you as always!


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Mar 7, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ...Do make sure to first back up MiXplorer settings, like so: Settings - More Settings - Export (at bottom of list). This will backup settings, bookmarks and tab arrangements to a file. If for some reason you have to clean install the new version you can easily import the settings by tapping on the file from within MiXplorer then selecting import.

Click to collapse



Hi there 

Just so it's crystal clear for me: both the .mic file resulting from Settings/More Settings/Export, and the .mic file resulting from Settings/Skins/Export are everything that's required to restore MixPlorer, as currently configured, following a phone reformat?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 8, 2021)

4umexdeeay said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just so it's crystal clear for me: both the .mic file resulting from Settings/More Settings/Export, and the .mic file resulting from Settings/Skins/Export are everything that's required to restore MixPlorer, as currently configured, following a phone reformat?

Click to collapse



IIRC the one in settings > more settings also includes skins - so  that one has everything, but ... when I back up the main setting I also create backups for skins and bookmarks. Those backups can be handy later if I do something like mess up some bookmarks but want to retainer other settings made to the app- then I just would import The Bookmark backup.


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Mar 8, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> IIRC the one in settings > more settings also includes skins - so  that one has everything, but ... when I back up the main setting I also create backups for skins and bookmarks. Those backups can be handy later if I do something like mess up some bookmarks but want to retainer other settings made to the app- then I just would import The Bookmark backup.

Click to collapse



Thank you kindly


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 8, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> There is a post by HP in the last 5 or 10 pages of the main thread where this is explained a bit more than in the changelog in response to a user question.

Click to collapse



I read pages 1762 through to 1767. Content providers are mentioned but not really "documented", but also more in relation to changed and their effects on Tasker.

However, I recently noticed that the file properties actually has the information that I was basically looking for. i.e. the *Content URI*. I was expecting the logic on how to derive the URI, but having it in plain sight is better.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 8, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I read pages 1762 through to 1767. Content providers are mentioned but not really "documented", but also more in relation to changed and their effects on Tasker.
> 
> However, I recently noticed that the file properties actually has the information that I was basically looking for. i.e. the *Content URI*. I was expecting the logic on how to derive the URI, but having it in plain sight is better.

Click to collapse



There are a couple of references floating around which I hope to have bookmarked. Then there's the matter of figuring out which larger topic this bit wood fit into. Thanks for the additional details.


----------



## HootanParsa (Mar 10, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I read pages 1762 through to 1767. Content providers are mentioned but not really "documented", but also more in relation to changed and their effects on Tasker.
> 
> However, I recently noticed that the file properties actually has the information that I was basically looking for. i.e. the *Content URI*. I was expecting the logic on how to derive the URI, but having it in plain sight is better.

Click to collapse



You can also simply add 'content://com.mixplorer.file' at the start of path to build the URI like this: content://com.mixplorer.file/data/adb/post-fs-data.d...loop_9.sh


----------



## HootanParsa (Mar 10, 2021)

mac_1013 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Is it possible to always open the .lnk file in a new tab?
> I would like to use it in the shortcut file (.lnk) in Mixplorer's home (/data/data/com.mixplorer/home/).
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if I understood your question. You can long press on any tab and tap on 'Set as default'.


----------



## SUPERGX (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi, thank you for this great app, which I've been using for years.
I have a (probably silly) question about SMB shares.
I have a folder on my NAS (Qnap TS-251+) and I want to access it read/write from my phone over the internet.
First of all I've set up the connection via OpenVPN, and it seems to work as intended.
I successfully followed your instructions:


> 1) To access shared folder (SMB share) on PC or other computer on same local network.:
> - Have a shared folder on a computer with file sharing and network discovery enabled.
> - Open MiXplorer on device connected to same network.
> - Bookmarks Drawer
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm almost there but not quite.
I'm able to:
- Add/delete folders from MiXplorer
- Add/delete files from MiXplorer
- Save file edits with MiXplorer Editor
I'm not able to:
- Save file edits with other apps (QuickEdit, Collabora Office...)

While testing I made sure I was:
- Using my main admin NAS account
- Accessing a shared folder with all permissions
I'm inclined to think the problem lies elsewhere because as I said I can read/write with MiXplorer.

Any idea why or how to investigate?
I feel like I'm lacking basic knowledge about SMB.
Thank you very much for your help


----------



## KineSight (Mar 10, 2021)

I do apologize if this has been brought to attention already.

I seem to still be having issues with file permissions on A11.

I copied bootanimation.zip to system/media (checked permission says 0644, which is correct) but upon boot the new boot doesn't show - just displays a stock "android" logo. I checked permission again and it still says 0644.

I proceeded to copy the bootanimation.zip with TWRP and chmod 0644 when I rebooted the new animation worked fine. I checked the permission with Mixplorer and it showed 0644.

SM-A205F
Android 11 - ProjectSakura 5.R
5 March 2021 Security Patch

UPDATE (12/03/2021) : Issue doesn't seem to exist in Version: 6.53.5  B21031110.


----------



## mac_1013 (Mar 11, 2021)

HootanParsa said:


> I'm not sure if I understood your question. You can long press on any tab and tap on 'Set as default'.

Click to collapse



＠hootanparsa Thank you for your reply! Sorry for the incomprehensible explanation. Your understanding of my question is a little different. Currently, when I tap .lnk, the linked folder is opened in the "current tab". I want to open this in a "new tab"(*) by default. In short, I'd like to have a .lnk tap that doesn't overwrite the current tab.

<change in tab order when tapping .lnk file>
A. Current behavior
before: 1.HOME (current tab) | 2.internalStorage | 3.other folder
after: 1.linked folder (current tab) | 2.internalStorage | 3.other folder

B. Desired(Ideal) behavior(*)
before: 1.HOME (current tab) | 2.internalStorage | 3.other folder
after: 1.HOME | 2.linked folder (current tab) | 3.internalStorage | 4.other folder

(*) Behavior similar to long-pressing the [Favorites / History] item registered in the drawer.

And I'm sorry I haven't thanked you yet. Thank you for developing and publishing a great app.
This app literally helps me every day!


----------



## masternko (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi!

I discovered MiXplorer recently and I think it is great, but I could not find an option to disable the haptic feedback that happens when viewing videos in the Video Player. 
If the options _Loop_ or _Loop All_ are enabled, when it transitions to a new video, there is a small vibration. 
I find that vibration irritating, and I would like to disable it. How can I do it?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 12, 2021)

masternko said:


> Hi!
> 
> I discovered MiXplorer recently and I think it is great, but I could not find an option to disable the haptic feedback that happens when viewing videos in the Video Player.
> If the options _Loop_ or _Loop All_ are enabled, when it transitions to a new video, there is a small vibration.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good question. I've never heard of such a setting and I don't know if MiX is using some Android OS settings. Your question could become a feature request. If you don't get any other replies here shortly then try posting in the main thread.


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi IronTechmonkey et al, 

I'd like to have a bit more contrast between a selected item and the background. 

Example:






 Is such a specific tweak possible with Mix's settings or is it a matter of trial and error testing out various skins til I find a satisfying color configuration?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 13, 2021)

4umexdeeay said:


> Hi IronTechmonkey et al,
> 
> I'd like to have a bit more contrast between a selected item and the background.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That should be achievable within the available skin parameters so maybe try that instead of testing entirely different skins although that is another option. I'm not sure of the names of the items you want to change but there is a chart linked in the themes OP. When I first explored skins I would select a particular parameter and make it a very bright color, so I could learn,  but the chart (contributed by another MiXplorer user) makes it easier. 

I had not verified these links in a while so I drilled through them and they're still good. Thanks @FatalBulletHit for creating that skins section.

The preview image in this post might answer some questions: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157363

More detail here: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-78541319


----------



## masternko (Mar 14, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Good question. I've never heard of such a setting and I don't know if MiX is using some Android OS settings. Your question could become a feature request. If you don't get any other replies here shortly then try posting in the main thread.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply! I tried to also disable vibration everywhere that I could find in the Android settings, but this small vibration is always present in the MiX Player.
I will post in the main thread like you suggested.


----------



## alindumitru46 (Mar 15, 2021)

I discovered this apk some time ago and it bothers me from the beginning a very unpleasant problem: files/folders the display of the date format.
I don't know why it looks like this, although I also tried a custom solution.
Otherwise, it seems impeccable to me, compared to what is on the market. 

Can you help me?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 15, 2021)

alindumitru46 said:


> I discovered this apk some time ago and it bothers me from the beginning a very unpleasant problem: files/folders the display of the date format.
> I don't know why it looks like this, although I also tried a custom solution.
> Otherwise, it seems impeccable to me, compared to what is on the market.
> 
> Can you help me?

Click to collapse



Individual preferences for the date/time format can be quite different but there are many variations and most people find a combination that is tolerable in that "Custom datetime format" section. For example:

I use *MM/dd/yy HH:mm:ss* which give me the short version of the month first date which is common in my region and a 24 hour time stamp which is less common but there is also an AM/PM parameter. *03/15/21 16:49:50*. For a 12 hour clock with no preceding zeros for the hour and no seconds there is this: *h : mm: a* = *4 : 49 PM*. Another adjustment which some people in other regions might prefer puts the date before the month *dd/MM/yy HH:mm:ss* as is more common in other regions. *15/03/21 16:49:50.*

I forget most of the other combinations but just did some experimenting:
M = 1 or 2 digit month with no preceding zero. March = 3.
MM = 2 digit month with preceding zeros for 1 - 9. March = 03
MMM = text month abbreviation. March = Mar.
MMMM = text full month name. March = March.

I could not figure out how to spell out the day of the week, if that's even possible, but there is a post somewhere describing more of these parameters… If that post can be found in this thread or the main thread.

I think that the pending a reindexing of the new XDA site is making it harder to find things but here are some posts which may be helpful:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-76749686

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-76750741


----------



## alindumitru46 (Mar 15, 2021)

I didn't think it was that complicated, but I quickly found this combination, which I see gives the correct number of the month with 2digit.
first  :     15/*46*/21    23:43:14
pattern: dd/mm/yy HH:mm:ss
2:           15.03.21      23:43:14
pattern: dd.MM.yy   HH:mm:ss

Thanks for quick response


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 16, 2021)

alindumitru46 said:


> I didn't think it was that complicated, but I quickly found this combination, which I see gives the correct number of the month with 2digit.
> first  :     15/*46*/21    23:43:14
> pattern: dd/mm/yy HH:mm:ss
> 2:           15.03.21      23:43:14
> ...

Click to collapse



The multitude of options we have may be born of the complexity to which you refer but to your point there is a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## alindumitru46 (Mar 19, 2021)

"a bit of a learning curve"
Really true! In fact every time someone else notices this


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 19, 2021)

alindumitru46 said:


> "a bit of a learning curve"
> Really true! In fact every time someone else notices this

Click to collapse



One nice thing about MiX is that, as it leverages the built-in commands of the OS it also gives us direct access to some methods and syntax which are indeed complex - such as regex for searching or these custom date formats - but that complexity is part of the larger universe with which MiX interacts rather than part of MiX itself. There should be and is some explanation in the FAQ but there is a limit to how far those explanations can go before external sources are recommended.


----------



## rsngfrce (Mar 24, 2021)

The pics in the OP do not display for me, is this a known issue that will be fixed?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 24, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> The pics in the OP do not display for me, is this a known issue that will be fixed?

Click to collapse



There was some problem with that image hosting service, either XDA started blocking it or it got bad reputation ratings, so I began  focusing more on text documentation without screenshots. That being said screenshots can be helpful particularly when describing UI  elements. I can already think of at least one which should be re-added (general UI elements). Which ones were you interested in seeing?


----------



## rsngfrce (Mar 26, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> There was some problem with that image hosting service, either XDA started blocking it or it got bad reputation ratings, so I began  focusing more on text documentation without screenshots. That being said screenshots can be helpful particularly when describing UI  elements. I can already think of at least one which should be re-added (general UI elements). Which ones were you interested in seeing?

Click to collapse



I am still working my way through the docs and don't find most of the pics necessary, but from what I have read so far, I think the pics for the *Primary UI Components* in the second post would be particularly useful.


----------



## honeyoil (Mar 27, 2021)

Is it possible to force add Home tab somehow? (titanium backup restore data to time tab didn't exist)


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 27, 2021)

In he settings, you can optionally set what to do when you scroll past the number of tabs. Either stop or open a new tab. I looked for it, but a third option I could not find was to iterate/rotate to the tab at the opposite end of your list of tabs. So, if you are in the first tab (the left-most), and try to scroll to the left (swipe right), it would scroll to the last tab (the right-most). And if you now try and scroll to the right (swipe left), it would go to the first tab.

Is there a setting somewhere to enable this behavior?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 27, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> In he settings, you can opytionally set what to do when you scroll past the number of tabs. Either stop or open a new tab. I looked for it, but a third option I could not find was to iterate/rotate to the tab at the opposite end of your list of tabs. So, if you are in the first tab (the left-most), and try to scroll to the left (swipe right), it would scroll to the last tab (the right-most). And if you now try and scroll to the right (swipe left), it would go to the first tab.
> 
> Is there a setting somewhere to enable this behavior?

Click to collapse



Sounds like a feature request for endless or looping or wrap-around  tab scrolling, for which there is not existing option AFAIK. I probably would not use this function but it has become common in various UI and as long as there's a way to disable it I would be +1.

Also, since I think there may be a tie-in between tab scrolling and swiping to open drawer (which is a function I've had problems with) I'll be watching with some diagnostic interest.


----------



## einleger (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello, would it be possible to transfer files from Android phone A to Android phone B, with Mixplorer on both of the phones, and and via home LAN, *and* preserving file date/timestamps? I'm non-rooted.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 28, 2021)

einleger said:


> Hello, would it be possible to transfer files from Android phone A to Android phone B, with Mixplorer on both of the phones, and and via home LAN, *and* preserving file date/timestamps? I'm non-rooted.

Click to collapse



Timestamps might be the tricky part but yes by multiple different possible methods to file transfer between 2 Android/MiXplorer devices (and other devices) on same local network. IDK if the different methods handle time stamps differently but for your usage case IMO FTP server would the most robust, followed by HTTP server Less practical for regular use but perhaps informative to see what happens with tiemstamps would be TCP server and Bluetooth.


----------



## J.Michael (Mar 28, 2021)

einleger said:


> Hello, would it be possible to transfer files from Android phone A to Android phone B, with Mixplorer on both of the phones, and and via home LAN, *and* preserving file date/timestamps? I'm non-rooted.

Click to collapse



Worst case, make a tar of what you want to move, move the tar, untar on destination.

I've had trouble preserving timestamps using FTP (not Mixplorer, don't remember how it has behaved with Mixplorer as client or server).  It might be a function of FTP client, maybe just an option I didn't know to enable.


----------



## einleger (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks @IronTechmonkey & @J.Michael - now all I need to figure out is how to connect the phones via home LAN. That tar/untar method sounds foolproof, I'll go with that.


----------



## Alucardsama (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello, is there a way for adjust the image viewer brightness? Since last update it seems to be at max and i can't get it adjusted


----------



## J.Michael (Mar 29, 2021)

einleger said:


> Thanks @IronTechmonkey & @J.Michael - now all I need to figure out is how to connect the phones via home LAN. That tar/untar method sounds foolproof, I'll go with that.

Click to collapse



If you use FTP, you might as well move one file and see if the timestamp is preserved.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 29, 2021)

Test post. Something is weird with the thread - OP shows on page 73.

[EDIT] Looks OK now. Test post may have induced incidentally restorative activity in site index or local cache.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 29, 2021)

Alucardsama said:


> Hello, is there a way for adjust the image viewer brightness? Since last update it seems to be at max and i can't get it adjusted

Click to collapse



I'm not very familiar with that feature but there was a recent brief discussion in main thread about MiX media player brightness. See if anyone responds here but then consider searching the main thread for "bright" or brightness" then if that does not yield anything helpfull you could try asking in the main thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 29, 2021)

Another test edit. Thread looks okay in desktop browser but OP is appearing on this page in XDA app.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Mar 29, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Another test edit. Thread looks okay in desktop browser but OP is appearing on this page in XDA app.

Click to collapse



Pages look out of order for me on the main thread. Seems like XDA is having a nervous breakdown again.

Will call it a day and try again tomorrow myself.


----------



## rsngfrce (Mar 30, 2021)

Thus appears as page 73 on my mobile browser, but the OP does appear at the top of the page. I have noticed that for a day or more, I didn't think much of it and figured it was intentional.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 30, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Another test edit. Thread looks okay in desktop browser but OP is appearing on this page in XDA app.

Click to collapse




Ultramanoid said:


> Pages look out of order for me on the main thread. Seems like XDA is having a nervous breakdown again.
> 
> Will call it a day and try again tomorrow myself.

Click to collapse




rsngfrce said:


> Thus appears as page 73 on my mobile browser, but the OP does appear at the top of the page. I have noticed that for a day or more, I didn't think much of it and figured it was intentional.

Click to collapse



i noticed the OP appearing at the top of the page in another thread. I took it as a feature change, so as to ensure people read the OP before posting. Because I always jusp to unread posts, the OP is hidden from view by default. i.e. I thin k it may od bean a purposful XDA change, and is not specific to this thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 30, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> i noticed the OP appearing at the top of the page in another thread. I took it as a feature change, so as to ensure people read the OP before posting. Because I always jusp to unread posts, the OP is hidden from view by default. i.e. I thin k it may od bean a purposful XDA change, and is not specific to this thread.

Click to collapse



I'm not so sure that's it considering a few things:

- It's happening to different people in different threads at different times.

- That is the entire first post of the thread with standard user interaction buttons,  which if quoted will repost the entire message. Having to climb through that when looking for the newest post might cause fewer people to read it.

- A previous attempt to access thread pages near the end of the thread (but not the last page) by number failed. This particular symptom is identical to what happened previously when the site was being re-indexed.

Lastly, if to your point this was intentional then IMO to implement such a thing immediately after finally getting people to last unread posts (which was the overwhelming preference) and to do it is so poorly is a spectacular fail. Even if they're forcing a view of the opening post there should be a link directly to the standard list of most recent posts in one page. I hope it's just a site indexing problem. If it is intentional and intended to be this way I think XDA is making a mistake about future viability and I'll leave my commentary there.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 30, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I'm not so sure that's it considering a few things:
> 
> - It's happening to different people in different threads at different times.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your thoughts and notes on the behaviour of XDA, would be better in the thread:








						Welcome to XDA 2021!
					

KNOWN ISSUES as of 12/3 (we're working on these!):  Some threads/posts may be missing. We imported missing threads, some first posts missing still. Need to launch new XDA app asap. All current apps are broken like Tapatalk and XDA app. Use the...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




The main gist of my post was that it is not MiX thread specific, and with all the back and forth with XDA interface of late, I have come to expect things to almost randomly appear and disappear. I am still trying to understand why I have two batches of "Similar Threads" appear below every thread; this time they are complete duplicates but I am sure that previously they have been different. Thats new, and again, a thing for the above mentioned thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 30, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Your thoughts and notes on the behaviour of XDA, would be better in the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If anyone thinks it's OT they can complain to the creator of the thread. 

But seriously, since this is a help thread and I've seen new XDA members and new MiX users   checking it out I don't mind giving a wide berth for communication about why the communications are so irregular - in the interest of a better support experience for MiX... even though to your point we should not do that in the development thread.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Mar 30, 2021)

So if the OP is going to stick on the top of every page that's ... Weird. And breaks continuity. Also, many threads have several OP posts, doing this only with the first and ignoring the others would also break things badly.

( Anyway, my issue was as described; pages out of order, and hard to get to. Tap to go to 74 and land on 56 and such. )

Edit : I'm seeing the OP stuck at the top of this last page in this thread. Not seeing it in the main one or other threads. Is there a setting you can tweak as creator of the thread, maybe, IronTechmonkey ?


----------



## mel2000 (Mar 30, 2021)

After updating to MiXplorer_v6.53.7_B21032810, the Bookmarks/History panel won't automatically slide out of sight as it used to. Instead, the only way I can dismiss the panel is to press the hamburger stack in the main tabs panel. Am I missing a setting? Thanks.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 30, 2021)

Ultramanoid said:


> So if the OP is going to stick on the top of every page that's ... Weird. And breaks continuity. Also, many threads have several OP posts, doing this only with the first and ignoring the others would also break things badly.
> 
> ( Anyway, my issue was as described; pages out of order, and hard to get to. Tap to go to 74 and land on 56 and such. )
> 
> Edit : I'm seeing the OP stuck at the top of this last page in this thread. Not seeing it in the main one or other threads. Is there a setting you can tweak as creator of the thread, maybe, IronTechmonkey ?

Click to collapse



I will do a test edit to see if that jogs anything into place, but apart from that there's not much I can do.

Edit of first post did not fix issue, and in fact just revealed more symptoms of how bad it is. At end of thread there is the first post then the thread navigation buttons where no one would find them then the remains of the thread. Additionally when viewing the original post of the thread directly there are no navigation buttons above it there are navigation below it between the first and second post.

The errant navigation is IMO the strongest supporting symptom for the hope that this was not intentional. If it was intentional then I will change the frist post to contain only a link to the second post which will be the new location of the first post, as it were.


----------



## J.Michael (Mar 30, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Your thoughts and notes on the behaviour of XDA, would be better in the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think they are trying to retire Welcome to XDA 2021, in favor of Xenforo 2.2 Upgrade.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 30, 2021)

mel2000 said:


> After updating to MiXplorer_v6.53.7_B21032810, the Bookmarks/History panel won't automatically slide out of sight as it used to. Instead, the only way I can dismiss the panel is to press the hamburger stack in the main tabs panel. Am I missing a setting? Thanks.

Click to collapse



That is not occurring in same version of MiX on my devices. You might (or might not) have discovered a bug but if so it's only happening under a certain set of circumstances or perhaps a certain combination of settings. I suggest exploring your various settings related to the drawer and to swiping tabs, or even better; do a quick test in a clean installation of MiX wiht no settings changes (of course after backing up your current installation and settings). If there is no way to fix it with settings then you should consider logging this and reporting it in the main thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 30, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> I think they are trying to retire Welcome to XDA 2021, in favor of Xenforo 2.2 Upgrade.

Click to collapse



Goodness gracious thank you for that. I had not yet discovered that thread, and now must move a bug report from thte other thread into that one. It was silly to attempt fielding issue reports in a thread titled "tell us what you think". Thanks again.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 30, 2021)

LMAO, yeah, maybe this is getting a bit OT but these 10 or so posts have been more productive than 10 pages elsewhere. Thanks again for the reference to an actual issue reporting thread. I dropped a note there:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ssues-and-comments-here.4245677/post-84746525


----------



## Alucardsama (Mar 30, 2021)

Alucardsama said:


> Hello, is there a way for adjust the image viewer brightness? Since last update it seems to be at max and i can't get it adjusted

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 30, 2021)

I thought you or someone had already asked this in the main thread. I'm not sure what's up but perhaps you should check out a few of the recent thread pages in the main thread and ask there.


----------



## rsngfrce (Mar 30, 2021)

Alucardsama said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



Someone else did ask this recently and there hasn't been an answer. I don't normally use the image or video viewers, but I looked and couldn't find brightness adjustments in either.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 31, 2021)

Regarding display brightness: Ever since there have been televisions and in fact probably any illuminated display, brightness settings have been something about which people have different preferences to which they are particularly attached. This is understandable considering that comfortable vision is so important to the experience of interacting with an internally illuminated display (or any display for that matter).

I happen to prefer low lighting in the local environment and on displays, and I as others here have stated also find the full bright setting to be physically uncomfortable, but the fact that many people do like that full bright ability is made obvious by the presence of such a setting in many image viewers.

There are times in such debates about preferences where one preference will tend to hold more weight not of its own merit but because of a hard technological limitation or standard that is blocking the desire of the other preference. This is not one of those cases, this is a matter of preference alone so it does not seem fair to call one or the other normal or abnormal or right or wrong.

For instance, once I worked in an IT shop with a rack of prototype workstations and a colleague who also preferred low lighting conditions. Typically the ceiling lights were off and the displays were dim. When someone walked in the room they would inevitably turn on the lights so we would both hiss like vampires. 

Normal is relative.


----------



## rsngfrce (Mar 31, 2021)

Can't find an answer to this. I noticed that MiX is displaying a file count and size for some folders that is larger than appears to be in the folder when I open it. I have display hidden on globally. What am I missing? What I find very odd is that Solid Explorer displays the same 'incorrect' file count and folder size that MiX does, so this isn't directly a MiX issue obviously.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 31, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Can't find an answer to this. I noticed that MiX is displaying a file count and size for some folders that is larger than appears to be in the folder when I open it. I have display hidden on globally. What am I missing? What I find very odd is that Solid Explorer displays the same 'incorrect' file count and folder size that MiX does, so this isn't directly a MiX issue obviously.

Click to collapse



I think there's an incidental answer to this in the last few weeks of the main thread although it would probably be hard to find but I IRC it comes to how the operating system reports various categories of data and storage details.


----------



## rsngfrce (Mar 31, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I think there's an incidental answer to this in the last few weeks of the main thread although it would probably be hard to find but I IRC it comes to how the operating system reports various categories of data and storage details.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I discovered it was stupidity on my part, the number of files and size is recursive (including nested folders), which didn't occur to me for some reason.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 31, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Thanks, I discovered it was stupidity on my part, the number of files and size is recursive (including nested folders), which didn't occur to me for some reason.

Click to collapse



Something similar happened to me while exploring the new recursive search bookmark for storage stats. With 1 folder containing a large amount of material at the end of a branch of otherwise empty folders each folder above reports the same, in this case 4GB. At first I was wondering why the total added up to more than the capacity of the drive then had the same realization you did.


----------



## J.Michael (Mar 31, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Can't find an answer to this. I noticed that MiX is displaying a file count and size for some folders that is larger than appears to be in the folder when I open it. I have display hidden on globally. What am I missing? What I find very odd is that Solid Explorer displays the same 'incorrect' file count and folder size that MiX does, so this isn't directly a MiX issue obviously.

Click to collapse



Do these folders contain subfolders?


----------



## jcmm11 (Apr 1, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Worst case, make a tar of what you want to move, move the tar, untar on destination.
> 
> I've had trouble preserving timestamps using FTP (not Mixplorer, don't remember how it has behaved with Mixplorer as client or server).  It might be a function of FTP client, maybe just an option I didn't know to enable.

Click to collapse



Not sure if this would work but you might also use tar and instead of creating an actual tar file pipe the output to another instance of tar that would expand to the new device. I haven't actually tried this though - although I do use tar when doing a full format on the device


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 2, 2021)

jcmm11 said:


> Not sure if this would work but you might also use tar and instead of creating an actual tar file pipe the output to another instance of tar that would expand to the new device. I haven't actually tried this though - although I do use tar when doing a full format on the device

Click to collapse



I think he was moving files between devices.


----------



## Nirnic (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi! I would like to know how "open in terminal" feature works. Does it work only with Termux? I haven't found any info after making a search here and the official thread.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 4, 2021)

Nirnic said:


> Hi! I would like to know how "open in terminal" feature works. Does it work only with Termux? I haven't found any info after making a search here and the official thread.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



A little while back, when @HootanParsa  was first enabling the feature, he made a shout out to get a list of specific terminal apps he would enable it for. I Listed one or two, I havent used / checked if these were enabled. Read the handful of post past this one.








						[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer v6.x Released (fully-featured file manager)
					

[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer (full-featured file manager)  Hello everyone! My name is Hootan. I work on XDA in my free time and this file explorer is my favorite Android project!   MiXplorer   mix of explorers (SD, FTP, Lan, Cloud and other storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## rsngfrce (Apr 4, 2021)

I am working on skins/themes and I have read the manual, but I have a fundamental confusion... does MiX use a theme OR a skin, or can a skin be applied over a theme? 

Am I correct that a skin is mostly color related settings and a theme can contain color settings PLUS graphic icon elements? Multiple skins can be loaded in to MiX and one can be selected from Settings to be active, but only one theme can be loaded into MiX at a time, correct? If a theme is loaded, then a skin is selected, are the icons from the theme used, but the theme colors are overridden by the skin colors?


----------



## hudson4351 (Apr 4, 2021)

I am no longer able to retrieve a directory listing from my FTP server started from the root location, i.e. /.  This seemed to work fine as recently as a couple weeks ago.  When I start the FTP server from MiXplorer and try to connect from FileZilla, I get the following:


```
12:18:11    Status:    Connecting to 192.168.1.2:2121...
12:18:11    Status:    Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
12:18:11    Status:    Insecure server, it does not support FTP over TLS.
12:18:11    Status:    Logged in
12:18:11    Status:    Retrieving directory listing...
12:18:11    Command:    PWD
12:18:11    Response:    257 PWD "/"
12:18:11    Command:    TYPE I
12:18:11    Response:    200 TYPE set to: Binary.
12:18:11    Command:    PASV
12:18:11    Response:    227 PASV passive mode (192,168,1,2,136,138)
12:18:11    Command:    MLSD
12:18:11    Response:    550 path does not exist!
12:18:11    Error:    Failed to retrieve directory listing
```

My goal is to be able to access either the SD card storage (/storage/0000-0000) or the internal storage (/storage/emulated/0) from the same FTP session by setting the FTP server's directory to /.  This was working fine a couple weeks ago and I could have sworn (but not 100% sure) my FTP server directory was set to /.

I am able to connect to an FTP server, view directory contents, etc. if the directory is set to either /storage/0000-0000 or /storage/emulated/0, but then I am not able to access the other location without creating a new FTP server in the corresponding directory.


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 4, 2021)

hudson4351 said:


> I am no longer able to retrieve a directory listing from my FTP server started from the root location, i.e. /.  This seemed to work fine as recently as a couple weeks ago.  When I start the FTP server from MiXplorer and try to connect from FileZilla, I get the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any chance you are starting the server differently than you used to?

The "root" of the server depends on whether you use the menu item Servers or some shortcut or context menu.  Maybe you can't navigate "above" the "root".


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 4, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> I am working on skins/themes and I have read the manual, but I have a fundamental confusion... does MiX use a theme OR a skin, or can a skin be applied over a theme?
> 
> Am I correct that a skin is mostly color related settings and a theme can contain color settings PLUS graphic icon elements? Multiple skins can be loaded in to MiX and one can be selected from Settings to be active, but only one theme can be loaded into MiX at a time, correct? If a theme is loaded, then a skin is selected, are the icons from the theme used, but the theme colors are overridden by the skin colors?

Click to collapse



It seems you've got a good understanding of how it all works but as to your specific question I'll defer to the experienced themers.


----------



## hudson4351 (Apr 4, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Is there any chance you are starting the server differently than you used to?
> 
> The "root" of the server depends on whether you use the menu item Servers or some shortcut or context menu.  Maybe you can't navigate "above" the "root".

Click to collapse



I have a widget in my notification bar that starts the FTP server and I normally use that.  When I start it now, the FTP server starts in /.  This is the default path that is displayed when I go to "Servers" within the app and click the pencil icon next to "FTP Server".

I'm not trying to navigate above root, I'm trying to stay within root.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Apr 4, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> I am working on skins/themes and I have read the manual, but I have a fundamental confusion... does MiX use a theme OR a skin, or can a skin be applied over a theme?
> 
> Am I correct that a skin is mostly color related settings and a theme can contain color settings PLUS graphic icon elements? Multiple skins can be loaded in to MiX and one can be selected from Settings to be active, but only one theme can be loaded into MiX at a time, correct? If a theme is loaded, then a skin is selected, are the icons from the theme used, but the theme colors are overridden by the skin colors?

Click to collapse



Right, right and right.


----------



## Nirnic (Apr 4, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> A little whileback, when @HootanParsa  was first enabling the feature, he made a shout out to get a list of specifioc terminal apps he would enable it for. I Luiosted one or two, I havent used / checked if these were enabled. Read the han dful of post past this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 4, 2021)

OT: I should really spell check my posts....


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 5, 2021)

hudson4351 said:


> I am no longer able to retrieve a directory listing from my FTP server started from the root location, i.e. /.  This seemed to work fine as recently as a couple weeks ago.  When I start the FTP server from MiXplorer and try to connect from FileZilla, I get the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



When MiX hosts FTP at root "/" then the raw folder/link structure will be show rather than drives and to get to drive one must navigate, usually though the mnt folder.

Far better for security and practicality is MiX hosting FTP at /storage/ which will typical show internal and external as well as 1 or 2 unused drives.

I think @J.Michael may have diagnosed this correctly as a settings (or other usage habit) change.

[...and some of this depend on root status etc]


----------



## rsngfrce (Apr 5, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> It seems you've got a good understanding of how it all works but as to your specific question I'll defer to the experienced themers.

Click to collapse





marciozomb13 said:


> Right, right and right.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I've figured out that my confusion was because I was working with TerrorFlatRider's AMOLED Green 1.5 theme and when you load a skin over that, it causes gray generic icon issues (that I was reporting in the main MiX thread) for some reason (maybe because it was designed for a prior MiX version).


----------



## marciozomb13 (Apr 5, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Thanks! I've figured out that my confusion was because I was working with TerrorFlatRider's AMOLED Green 1.5 theme and when you load a skin over that, it causes gray generic icon issues (that I was reporting in the main MiX thread) for some reason (maybe because it was designed for a prior MiX version).

Click to collapse



That's because there's a color assigned for the icon, you must disable that color on the theme or use default color on skin.


----------



## hudson4351 (Apr 5, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> When MiX hosts FTP at root "/" then the raw folder/link structure will be show rather than drives and to get to drive one must navigate, usually though the mnt folder.
> 
> Far better for security and practicality is MiX hosting FTP at /storage/ which will typical show internal and external as well as 1 or 2 unused drives.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I figured out what's going on.  If FileZilla is left open, it "remembers" the directory structure, or at least the starting directory, from the last time I connected to the FTP server.  If the FTP server is started from the same directory the next time, this is fine.  If the FTP server is started from a different directory, then the error message in my previous post is generated.  If FileZilla is completely closed and reopened, then it doesn't seem to remember the starting directory and in that case there is no issue if the FTP server is started from a directory that is different from the last directory used.

Using /storage/ as the default FTP server directory is better in any case as it filters the visible directories down to only the ones I use.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 7, 2021)

Noted regarding Android 11, /data/data, and SU mount namespace https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-84755579

Thanks @DiamondJohn for the tip...and for linking back to it again in the main thread.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 7, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Noted regarding Android 11, /data/data, and SU mount namespace https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-84755579

Click to collapse



I want to ask the question, but your reference has already answered it. I will assume that it is the correct method. I did it just because I knew it had worked previously (and @Spannaa found the same also), not because of any specific extraordinary knowledge/understanding.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 7, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I want to ask the question, but your reference has already answered it. I will assume that it is the correct method. I did it just because I kiew it had worked previously (and @Spannaa found the same also), not because of any specific extraordinary knowledge/understanding.

Click to collapse



Yeah, no extraordinary knowledge here so don't take my note for confirmation. I recalled you mentioning that it helped. As it was one of the only suggestions for that scenario I intended to flag it but missed... until it came up again.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 7, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> That is a very good question! I always thought that a factory reset would reset a phone to the same state as purchased new and someone in another thread on XDA recommended that I reset my phone to downgrade from Android 11 to 10, but your question just provoked me to look into it a bit more and it seems that a factory reset will wipe your data, but will not downgrade the software version. Apparently, I am stuck on Android 11, unless anyone knows differently.

Click to collapse



I did not want to reply in the main thread and go off topic. As mentioned previoulsy a factory reset done by any means will be within the operating system that exists on the device, so that particular operating system would be put into the new condition but not restored to previous version. The only way to go back to an older version of android would be to flash a stock firmware package on it (if it's Motorola I know where you can find those) which can be a tricky process or require specific hardware. Alternately you could install a custom ROM. If you are following a stock operating system path and want to keep it updated then you are kind of stuck but in the long run that may not be all bad. During the Android Oreo and Pie peak news of some of the restrictions we experience today being added to android Q had many people thinking that would be the end and we would just call it android IQ)uit. Then many developers found ways to get things done in spite of the new restrictions. With any luck and some good coding same will happen for android 11.


----------



## Keror0 (Apr 9, 2021)

cvzalez said:


> *FAQ Features *
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Much appreciated if you could show me how exactly you configure below parameters:
private_key_path=
private_key_base64=

How can I obtain the local path name, it seems include a very long hex number in which I found no means to copy.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 9, 2021)

Keror0 said:


> Much appreciated if you could show me how exactly you configure below parameters:
> private_key_path=
> private_key_base64=
> 
> How can I obtain the local path name, it seems include a very long hex number in which I found no means to copy.

Click to collapse



Good question. I don't have experience with this but a search of the main thread for private_key_path=
does yield some possible answers as well as a relatively recent issue report. Examples

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-74323368
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-79001960

I couldn't say if these examples correlate to your circumstances but if you search yourself you will be able to make that determination. If you don't find anything and don't get an answer in this thread soon consider posting the question in the main thread as well


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 9, 2021)

Keror0 said:


> Much appreciated if you could show me how exactly you configure below parameters:
> private_key_path=
> private_key_base64=
> 
> How can I obtain the local path name, it seems include a very long hex number in which I found no means to copy.

Click to collapse



If you use Mixplorer to navigate to a file, long press the file to select it, tap the (i) (info) button, then *tap* the link-looking display of the pathname, you will get that pathname copied to the clipboard.

(Resist the urge to long press the "link".)


----------



## Keror0 (Apr 9, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Good question. I don't have experience with this but a search of the main thread for private_key_path=
> does yield some possible answers as well as a relatively recent issue report. Examples
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-74323368
> ...

Click to collapse



End up I figured out it was problems with the old Public/Private key pair that I use, they works for others apps.  

Have to regenerated a set of new key pair in the host side, copy over the private key (in my case, to Chromebook) then tap the (i) (info) button of the private key file (thanks, J.Michael), append the file path to "private_key_path=" and Bingo!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 14, 2021)

USB OTG Android 11, possible solution to drive that are no longer visible or are visible but not writeable in Android 11.

As described by HootanParsa here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-84829265

This:
"Disable the custom driver. Tap on ADD > Document provider > Find and select the USB drive."


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 14, 2021)

oroboros74 said:


> What is the quickest protocol/setup if I have a file on device 1 and I want to transfer to it device 2, both with Mixplorer and on the same wifi network?
> 
> (Quick, both in terms of number of clicks to make it happen and in terms of transfer speed.)

Click to collapse



I had pondered relative rankings of different network file transfer methods while describing the servers in the FAQ but that did not really fit into the technical descriptions however this awakes that previous curiosity. Opinions here may vary depending on individual preferences and capabilities of various devices but as I see it:

- Bluetooth: For a one time or infrequent action on individual small files Bluetooth might be the simplest but offers limited file management options and slow transfer speed.

- TCP server: Simple although it will include a brief bit of MiX TCP server config. Limited file management options but at least using Wifi for better (than bluetooth) speeds.

- HTTP: requires some server configuration and offers more file management capability than previously mentioned items but if you're going to bother configuring this you might as well go to FTP.

- FTP: by your described criteria FTP may require more configuration than you want to play with but once you've got the servers and bookmarks configured it is fairly quick and easy to use and offers a wide range of file management options, as if the directories are on the same device. Start server on host device > open bookmark from guest device = might even be quicker than TCP.

An additional consideration is that if you do this repeatedly with the same devices the initial configuration of the FTP server is probably worth the effort but if you do it repeatedly with new or temporary devices you may gain less in that regard.


----------



## rsngfrce (Apr 14, 2021)

(Wrong MiX thread)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 14, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Yes, that was exactly the answer I needed! I remember reading that recently, I but that was before I needed it and I didn't really understand it at the time. It's simple once you know it, but I wonder why MiX requires this step when some other, less advanced file explorers don't. Definitely something that should be in the FAQ.

Click to collapse



Well, it is in the FAQ now and you've witnessed that live in real time. 

When the new document provider was recently introduced I knew it would be significant but to your point I did not need it in MiX and did not understand the context, so I bookmarked it to be added to the FAQ later (possibly much later). Then today upon seeing how it applied to USB drives I created the post that you quoted, which would be called a MiX Nugget if XDA still had post titles. That post should eventually be linked to the "Nuggets" section of the original posts (once the context of the document provider itself can be fleshed out into a "Nugget").

As to the USB OTG Document Provider tip itself: 1 day after being described by dev (in a post appearing 3rd in a thread search for [usb otg]) is a short turnaround IMO.


----------



## rsngfrce (Apr 15, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Well, it is in the FAQ now and you've witnessed that live in real time.
> 
> When the new document provider was recently introduced I knew it would be significant but to your point I did not need it in MiX and did not understand the context, so I bookmarked it to be added to the FAQ later (possibly much later). Then today upon seeing how it applied to USB drives I created the post that you quoted, which would be called a MiX Nugget if XDA still had post titles. That post should eventually be linked to the "Nuggets" section of the original posts (once the context of the document provider itself can be fleshed out into a "Nugget").
> 
> As to the USB OTG Document Provider tip itself: 1 day after being described by dev (in a post appearing 3rd in a thread search for [usb otg]) is a short turnaround IMO.

Click to collapse



As I mentioned, I hadn't tried attaching a USB drive to my phone before, so I actually thought there was something wrong with it, because it was not recognized by MiX unless I enabled the Custom OTG driver option, in which case I was getting an error saying to reboot my phone because the USB drive was ejected.

It has since occured to me that the Custom OTG driver is probably meant for phones that don't have native OTG support. Also, this issue with MiX recognizing the USB drive is caused by Android 11, so it wasn't a common issue in the MiX threads. 

Only the fact that My Files, File Commander, SanDisk Memory Zone and Solid Explorer were all able to access the USB drive with little to no issue convinced me it must be a MiX issue rather than a defective drive and I couldn't find anything in the FAQ explaining what I was doing wrong.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 15, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> As I mentioned, I hadn't tried attaching a USB drive to my phone before, so I actually thought there was something wrong with it, because it was not recognized by MiX unless I enabled the Custom OTG driver option, in which case I was getting an error saying to reboot my phone because the USB drive was ejected.
> 
> It has since occured to me that the Custom OTG driver is probably meant for phones that don't have native OTG support. Also, this issue with MiX recognizing the USB drive is caused by Android 11, so it wasn't a common issue in the MiX threads.
> 
> Only the fact that My Files, File Commander, SanDisk Memory Zone and Solid Explorer were all able to access the USB drive with little to no issue convinced me it must be a MiX issue rather than a defective drive and I couldn't find anything in the FAQ explaining what I was doing wrong.

Click to collapse



No worries. Thanks for being a test pilot for the app and the FAQ. .


----------



## westenlive (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello good morning thanks for the support
I write to you because I have a problem and I didn't understand what application generates it.

When I send an email and try to attach a file by drawing it from Mixplorer present to a cloud connected to it, the Aquamail application goes into loop and cannot load the requested file.

To be clearer than the file I want to attach is not present in the internal memory of the phone but is present in an external cloud or that is a remote server or that is the Google Drive.

I can't understand which application generates the problem.

Can any of you try?

Thanks so much


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 16, 2021)

westenlive said:


> Hello good morning thanks for the support
> I write to you because I have a problem and I didn't understand what application generates it.
> 
> When I send an email and try to attach a file by drawing it from Mixplorer present to a cloud connected to it, the Aquamail application goes into loop and cannot load the requested file.
> ...

Click to collapse



If I understand you correctly you want to attach a file that resides on a cloud server to an email via Mixplorer.
I'm not using Aquamail but with Gmail I can attach files from Yandex/Dropbox/Drive through Mixplorer to emails.
So the problem is probably your mail app.


----------



## westenlive (Apr 16, 2021)

Wolfcity said:


> If I understand you correctly you want to attach a file that resides on a cloud server to an email via Mixplorer.
> I'm not using Aquamail but with Gmail I can attach files from Yandex/Dropbox/Drive through Mixplorer to emails.
> So the problem is probably your mail app.

Click to collapse



Exactly just what I meant.

I thought it was a problem related to mixplorer, but if you tell me this it means that the problem is related to water mail.



Another thing that often happens is to open email attachments with mixplorer.

Practically pressing the attachment button, without downloading, it sends the mixplorer loop and therefore does not open.

While it works well with other applications, for example if I use WPS office.



How can you explain this problem to me? Do you think it is the acquamail application that does not digest mixplorer well?



thanks for the technical support.


----------



## Wolfcity (Apr 17, 2021)

westenlive said:


> Exactly just what I meant.
> 
> I thought it was a problem related to mixplorer, but if you tell me this it means that the problem is related to water mail.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I don't think I can help you regarding that issue. Seems to be something between your mailing app and mixplorer but I don't know Aquamail or the things it does to attach files.
Maybe @HootanParsa , the developer of mixplorer is able to give you a hint, in that case post your problem in the mixplorer main thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...d-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691//unread
Including a log by Mix itself (settings - send log) or by a log app like Matlog.


----------



## rsngfrce (Apr 18, 2021)

Is it possible to open the MiX text editor other than by opening an existing text file with it? I guess the same question would apply to any MiX media handler (bearing in mind they are not meant to be full fledged apps).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 18, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Is it possible to open the MiX text editor other than by opening an existing text file with it? I guess the same question would apply to any MiX media handler (bearing in mind they are not meant to be full fledged apps).

Click to collapse



Yes: From within the editor (once you have it opened by opening a file with it): Menu > Add to home screen = creates a homescren shortcut to the MiX editor acitivity. Note: As with homescreen shortcuts created with MiX file picker this shortcut will disappear if MiX is uninstalled. Also it's not the most convenient method imaginable but that may be a necessary evil of containing all  sub-utilities within one app. It occurs to me Nova Launcher, Tasker secure settings may be able to create a shortcut to the activity if it is exposed. I'm going to check that out.

[EDIT] The built-in MiX home screen shortcuts include the various servers and shortcut to folder or file but nothing for other activities. Nova Launcher was able to create a shortcut to the text editor and  other activities. Those shortcuts also go away if mix is frozen or uninstalled.

Perhaps this could become a feature request for a new menu item:

Main menu > Create MiX activity shortcut > select Text Editor or Code Editor.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Apr 18, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Is it possible to open the MiX text editor other than by opening an existing text file with it? I guess the same question would apply to any MiX media handler (bearing in mind they are not meant to be full fledged apps).

Click to collapse



You can simply long press the app icon and select text editor (Android 7+).


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 18, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> You can simply long press the app icon and select text editor (Android 7+).

Click to collapse


rsngfrce To be clear, that is a launcher feature. i.e. It does not work on all custom launchers, even on A11.


----------



## m0han (Apr 18, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> ...does not work on all custom launchers, even on A11.

Click to collapse



maybe so. but, works on nova v7.0.25 (beta) on a11 roms. just an fyi.


----------



## rsngfrce (Apr 19, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Yes: From within the editor (once you have it opened by opening a file with it): Menu > Add to home screen = creates a homescren shortcut to the MiX editor acitivity. Note: As with homescreen shortcuts created with MiX file picker this shortcut will disappear if MiX is uninstalled. Also it's not the most convenient method imaginable but that may be a necessary evil of containing all  sub-utilities within one app. It occurs to me Nova Launcher, Tasker secure settings may be able to create a shortcut to the activity if it is exposed. I'm going to check that out.
> 
> [EDIT] The built-in MiX home screen shortcuts include the various servers and shortcut to folder or file but nothing for other activities. Nova Launcher was able to create a shortcut to the text editor and  other activities. Those shortcuts also go away if mix is frozen or uninstalled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





marciozomb13 said:


> You can simply long press the app icon and select text editor (Android 7+).

Click to collapse





DiamondJohn said:


> rsngfrce To be clear, that is a launcher feature. i.e. It does not work on all custom launchers, even on A11.

Click to collapse





m0han said:


> maybe so. but, works on nova v7.0.25 (beta) on a11 roms. just an fyi.

Click to collapse



I remember investigating the add to homescreen option in the text editor, but I was looking for a way to access it from directly within MiX itself without opening a text file first.

Mention of the Nova Launcher activity shortcuts sent me off on that tangent, regarding what apps are capable of doing that and whether it is possible to create a quick settings tile, but that became more complex than I have time for at the moment, so I'll have to investigate it further. I did discover that although all the MiX media handlers have activities, not all of them will function if accessed that way. The fact that these would go away if MiX was frozen or uninstalled seems perfectly natural to me, because they are a part of MiX, not standalone apps.

It was my understanding (based on things I read) that app shortcuts (which appear when you long press an app icon) were a newish Android feature (for apps that support them), not a Nova Launcher feature. However, I am personally using Nova Launcher 6.2.18, where I have them, but I just checked Samsung OneUI launcher and it doesn't have them, which confuses me. I always forget about this feature until I accidentally long press an icon or am long pressing it to move it or the like. MiX does indeed have a shortcut to the text editor, which leads me to the additional question of why just the text editor and not any of the other MiX media handlers.

The app shortcuts even use the custom theme icons. In my shortcuts, I believe 'Storage' is a shortcut to my USB drive, which wasn't attached at the time.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 19, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> I remember investigating the add to homescreen option in the text editor, but I was looking for a way to access it from directly within MiX itself without opening a text file first.
> 
> Mention of the Nova Launcher activity shortcuts sent me off on that tangent, regarding what apps are capable of doing that and whether it is possible to create a quick settings tile, but that became more complex than I have time for at the moment, so I'll have to investigate it further. I did discover that although all the MiX media handlers have activities, not all of them will function if accessed that way. The fact that these would go away if MiX was frozen or uninstalled seems perfectly natural to me, because they are a part of MiX, not standalone apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With the OEM, Google and the Launcher all pulling in slightly different directions and impacting different elements there is indeed much variation in implementation and user experience.

I was wondering if there was a limit on the number of long Pres items that appear in Nova (I've never seen.more than 4 plus a menu pellet) but got distracted buy a minor oddity that is actually the byproduct of a feature. On my device the long press items are text editor and then the first three bookmarks bit one of the  bookmarks is actually a spacer so tapping that item results in "not exist". That's not really a bug but actually feature in a way, because people can configure which locations are visible in that long press list.

That all being said, yes it would be nice if the other activities were there as well, and this brings me back to the idea of having a menu item in the app which would be less affected by what Google and the OEM are up to.


----------



## m0han (Apr 19, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> ...In my shortcuts, I believe 'Storage' is a shortcut to my USB drive, which wasn't attached at the time.

Click to collapse



for me, it shows the first 3 entries in the bookmarks panel (in reverse order, though) followed by 'Text Editor'. but it always defaults to POCO X3 > Android > data now even if i change the 'use this folder' location. how to make it always open in  my 'Misc.' folder?


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 19, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Is it possible to open the MiX text editor other than by opening an existing text file with it? I guess the same question would apply to any MiX media handler (bearing in mind they are not meant to be full fledged apps).

Click to collapse



What would you want this to mean?

In Windows (and, I think, Linux), it makes some sense to just "open the editor", and eventually tell it what file to open or save.

I don't see a place in the Mixplorer Text Editor to browse for a file.

If you intend to create a new text file, Mixplorer has a menu function to do that.


----------



## rsngfrce (Apr 19, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> What would you want this to mean?
> 
> In Windows (and, I think, Linux), it makes some sense to just "open the editor", and eventually tell it what file to open or save.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you mean add a file > text file, then click on the text file and open it with the MiX text editor, or is there a more direct method I am missing? 

I agree now that you mention it that there wouldn't be much purpose to having a file manager in a text editor in a file manager.


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 19, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Do you mean add a file > text file, then click on the text file and open it with the MiX text editor, or is there a more direct method I am missing?
> 
> I agree now that you mention it that there wouldn't be much purpose to having a file manager in a text editor in a file manager.

Click to collapse



I did mean "create new text file, then click new text file to get option to open in text editor".  I do not know any way to shave a click from the process.

I did not mean there would be no point in having access to the file picker from within the editor.  That is what I am used to on desktop computers.  I use it to open a file but save the altered version to another location.  I use the ability to open an editor without specifying a file to get a temporary space to experiment with keystrokes, or to examine what will be pasted without committing to a filename.

What I meant to say was that it is not common in Android to "open an editor" other than by saying "open that file that already exists and has an extension corresponding to the editor I want".  I have seen it, but most apps are not built that way.


----------



## rsngfrce (Apr 19, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> I did mean "create new text file, then click new text file to get option to open in text editor".  I do not know any way to shave a click from the process.
> 
> I did not mean there would be no point in having access to the file picker from within the editor.  That is what I am used to on desktop computers.  I use it to open a file but save the altered version to another location.  I use the ability to open an editor without specifying a file to get a temporary space to experiment with keystrokes, or to examine what will be pasted without committing to a filename.
> 
> What I meant to say was that it is not common in Android to "open an editor" other than by saying "open that file that already exists and has an extension corresponding to the editor I want".  I have seen it, but most apps are not built that way.

Click to collapse



While I agree that it probably isn't as common to open a text editor without clicking on a file first, pretty much any standalone Android text editor can be opened without loading a file first, for just the type of activities you say you use them on desktop computers for (maybe that is why MiX has an app shortcut to the text editor), which is also why I was looking for a way to access it without opening a file. 

The point I think I was making was that MiX is a file explorer with built in media handlers, like the text editor, for convenience, but it is not meant to take the place of a full-fledged text editor, that would more commonly be run without opening a file.


----------



## yujincheng08 (Apr 26, 2021)

I wonder if it's possible to show the selinux context of a file or directory in the properties dialogue under root mode.

For example, from the properties dialogue of `/system/bin/app_process64` I can see that it's owned by user root and group shell, with permission 775. However, I cannot see its selinux context. I can only get its context by using root shell and executing `ls -Z /system/bin/app_process64` to find out its context is `ubject_r:zygote_exec:s0`. Much better if the user can also edit the context.

Maybe also showing its inode? (useful for hard link)

Anyway, thanks for your great work.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 27, 2021)

yujincheng08 said:


> I wonder if it's possible to show the selinux context of a file or directory in the properties dialogue under root mode.
> 
> For example, from the properties dialogue of `/system/bin/app_process64` I can see that it's owned by user root and group shell, with permission 775. However, I cannot see its selinux context. I can only get its context by using root shell and executing `ls -Z /system/bin/app_process64` to find out its context is `ubject_r:zygote_exec:s0`. Much better if the user can also edit the context.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a good question and beyond my knowledge. The developer (who is sometimes away from the threads for periods of time) will  eventually see it here but your question would get more exposure to the developer and other users in the primary MiX thread.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/


----------



## yujincheng08 (Apr 27, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That's a good question and beyond my knowledge. The developer (who is sometimes away from the threads for periods of time) will  eventually see it here but your question would get more exposure to the developer and other users in the primary MiX thread.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/

Click to collapse



Many thanks for your reply and helps. I saw you quoted this in the main thread so I won't repeat it there.
I also personally sent an email for this FR to the developers. Hope it will be implemented


----------



## aegonstark (May 1, 2021)

I get "rwxrwxrwx failed" when I try to change the properties of a certain folder in system directory. The system mod I'm trying to do isn't harmful (theme related). What can I do?


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 1, 2021)

aegonstark said:


> I get "rwxrwxrwx failed" when I try to change the properties of a certain folder in system directory. The system mod I'm trying to do isn't harmful (theme related). What can I do?

Click to collapse



Is system mounted RW ? Also, is the message correct ? Sometimes toasts in MiX report failure but the operation was actually successful.


----------



## aegonstark (May 1, 2021)

Ultramanoid said:


> Is system mounted RW ? Also, is the message correct ? Sometimes toasts in MiX report failure but the operation was actually successful.

Click to collapse



Pardon the dumb question, but how do I know if system is mounted RW?


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 1, 2021)

aegonstark said:


> Pardon the dumb question, but how do I know if system is mounted RW?

Click to collapse



If it's read-only, then nothing in it can be modified. Can you create or copy files or folders in it ?


----------



## aegonstark (May 1, 2021)

Ultramanoid said:


> If it's read-only, then nothing in it can be modified. Can you create or copy files or folders in it ?

Click to collapse



No. Is there anything I can do to change this?


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 1, 2021)

aegonstark said:


> No. Is there anything I can do to change this?

Click to collapse



First of all you need root, then you can use a terminal or file manager like MiX to mount system RW ( read AND write, so you can change things in it ) but also depends on what device you're using.


----------



## pocketrule (May 1, 2021)

aegonstark said:


> No. Is there anything I can do to change this?

Click to collapse





Ultramanoid said:


> First of all you need root, then you can use a terminal or file manager like MiX to mount system RW ( read AND write, so you can change things in it ) but also depends on what device you're using.

Click to collapse



In main bar you should see if the partition is read only or read / writable; In menue there's an option to change it, but as @Ultramanoid already stated, first thing to ensure is to have root.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 2, 2021)

aegonstark said:


> No. Is there anything I can do to change this?

Click to collapse



and to give you a little future awareness, if your device is not able to mount system as RW (as most newer devices have become), then to modify the system partition, a magisk module is the way to acheive a system mod, systemlessly. You can still use a Magisk module by choice, even if your system can be mounted as RW and it has its advantages.


----------



## aegonstark (May 3, 2021)

I have root, and system is RW.. I want to change the permissions of the miui_mod_icons folder but it tells me rwxrwxrwx failed


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 3, 2021)

aegonstark said:


> I have root, and system is RW.. I want to change the permissions of the miui_mod_icons folder but it tells me rwxrwxrwx failed

Click to collapse



Take a logcat to see if that gives you any information.

Also, maybe trying with shell commands may elucidate what is going wrong.

Have you tested the RW by adding a temporary text file in the folder?


----------



## StormyWarrior8 (May 11, 2021)

Hi there! 

Asking that very simple question may make me look like a bit stupid ahah, but after reviewing this thread and several links to other threads without finding the answer, I need to ask it!

How do I edit/change a folder name?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 11, 2021)

StormyWarrior8 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Asking that very simple question may make me look like a bit stupid ahah, but after reviewing this thread and several links to other threads without finding the answer, I need to ask it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Select the folder, tap the letter "A" in the menu.


----------



## StormyWarrior8 (May 11, 2021)

Then, I was not totally crazy ahah... I tried that multiple times, but it doesn't work (see screenshots).


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 11, 2021)

StormyWarrior8 said:


> Then, I was not totally crazy ahah... I tried that multiple times, but it doesn't work (see screenshots).

Click to collapse



Looks like a permissions problem then. See if there's anything in the log.


----------



## thesingular (May 11, 2021)

Posted at the wrong place pls ignore/delete.


----------



## StormyWarrior8 (May 11, 2021)

I ran some basic tests (creating and renaming folders) in different paths of the SD card, and it seems like I just can't rename folders that contain MIT files inside.


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 11, 2021)

StormyWarrior8 said:


> I ran some basic tests (creating and renaming folders) in different paths of the SD card, and it seems like I just can't rename folders that contain MIT files inside.

Click to collapse



Post in the main thread so the developer can take a look.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 12, 2021)

StormyWarrior8 said:


> I ran some basic tests (creating and renaming folders) in different paths of the SD card, and it seems like I just can't rename folders that contain MIT files inside.

Click to collapse



Your SD Card is a mirror of the actual mount. Try different locations. For example, I use /data/media/0/.... to get to a "cleaner" mount point.


----------



## rsngfrce (May 13, 2021)

StormyWarrior8 said:


> I ran some basic tests (creating and renaming folders) in different paths of the SD card, and it seems like I just can't rename folders that contain MIT files inside.

Click to collapse



Very odd issue! I have no trouble renaming folders with MIT files inside.


----------



## TiTiB (May 14, 2021)

Does having many items listed  in Bookmarks > 'Recent' slow MiX operations?

I currently have 2556 items in Recent.  It's a list of files, not locations (that's in Bookmarks > History), so is of little benefit to me, personally.

Is there a way to clear that list?  Should I?  What benefit would be derived?

Something I've been wondering about for some time, but never asked before.  (Totally irrelevant, but was inspired by a stand-up comic, of all people.  To paraphrase, "Satisfy your curiosities.")


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 14, 2021)

TiTiB said:


> Does having many items listed  in Bookmarks > 'Recent' slow MiX operations?
> 
> I currently have 2556 items in Recent.  It's a list of files, not locations (that's in Bookmarks > History), so is of little benefit to me, personally.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good question. I use it little as well, in fact so little that at first I thought you were talking about the history in the bookmarks. Many of those built-in folders are search folders which at some point would have to scan for items but AFAIK this only occurs when they are accessed, and I don't know if the recents folder works the same way. In any event you could just delete the bookmark and see if there is any impact on performance.


----------



## TiTiB (May 14, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Good question. I use it little as well, in fact so little that at first I thought you were talking about the history in the bookmarks. Many of those built-in folders are search folders which at some point would have to scan for items but AFAIK this only occurs when they are accessed, and I don't know if the recents folder works the same way. In any event you could just delete the bookmark and see if there is any impact on performance.

Click to collapse



Uninstalled, ran SD Maid to clean remnants, and after re-install there were 2555 items in Recent.

I don't care enough to look in this further.


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 15, 2021)

TiTiB said:


> Uninstalled, ran SD Maid to clean remnants, and after re-install there were 2555 items in Recent.
> 
> I don't care enough to look in this further.

Click to collapse



I never use the default bookmarks, remove them all at install time before importing settings which include my own bookmarks -- I usually install every new version from scratch. So I had never seen or used this.

I checked now after removing MiX, and with the default install before doing anything, on that 'Recents' bookmark there are 200 items, all FLAC files. What's exactly the method MiX follows to list these 'recent files' is what I'd like to know -- and why the list survives application being uninstalled, is it getting this info from something Android tracks ?

Edit : What makes this even weirder is those FLAC files have been untouched where they are for months, and I play them with mpv from terminal, not with MiX or any Android application. They certainly aren't 'recent' in any way I can think of.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 15, 2021)

Ultramanoid said:


> I never use the default bookmarks, remove them all at install time before importing settings which include my own bookmarks -- I usually install every new version from scratch. So I had never seen or used this.
> 
> I checked now after removing MiX, and with the default install before doing anything, on that 'Recents' bookmark there are 200 items, all FLAC files. What's exactly the method MiX follows to list these 'recent files' is what I'd like to know -- and why the list survives application being uninstalled, is it getting this info from something Android tracks ?
> 
> Edit : What makes this even weirder is those FLAC files have been untouched where they are for months, and I play them with mpv from terminal, not with MiX or any Android application. They certainly aren't 'recent' in any way I can think of.

Click to collapse



I have no idea, and never really use bookmarks. However, the first place I would look is in the media db database. It basically stores a log of every file on your device. Each file is flagged with date_added and a date_modified. Its just a stab in the dark, but a guess as good as any.


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 15, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have no idea, and never really use bookmarks. However, the first place I would look is in the media db database. It basically stores a log of every file on your device. Each file is flagged with date_added and a date_modified. Its just a stab in the dark, but a guess as good as any.

Click to collapse



But I have about 8,000 FLAC files in that music directory ( with a few subdirectories ) those 200 belong to. All have been there untouched since copying the directory at once when getting this one device where I checked, and accessed them only by mpv from terminal. Why those specific 200 ? And why no media files from anywhere else ? Or any other files, for that matter. At any rate, it is not tracking any actual recent files.

Edit : For the record, none of these default bookmarks seem to work. "All files" shows about 400 files. There are tens of thousands. "Video" shows zero files -- there are plenty. I'm guessing this is using Android's entirely broken mediastore.

Edit 2 : Yep. Entirely broken. Did a bunch of file operations with MiX, creating, copying, moving. The same fixed 200 FLAC files show on "Recents", no changes.



TiTiB said:


> Uninstalled, ran SD Maid to clean remnants, and after re-install there were 2555 items in Recent.
> 
> I don't care enough to look in this further.

Click to collapse



Edit 3 : YES, here we go; deleting /data/data/com.android.providers.media/databases/ resets "Recents" to show nothing. ( Apparently Android media store thinks I have 400 files in all, 200 of which are FLAC, and nothing else has changed in the last 6 months in this device. Right. )


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 15, 2021)

Ultramanoid said:


> But I have about 8,000 FLAC files in that music directory ( with a few subdirectories ) those 200 belong to. All have been there untouched since copying the directory at once when getting this one device where I checked, and accessed them only by mpv from terminal. Why those specific 200 ? And why no media files from anywhere else ? Or any other files, for that matter. At any rate, it is not tracking any actual recent files.
> 
> Edit : For the record, none of these default bookmarks seem to work. "All files" shows about 400 files. There are tens of thousands. "Video" shows zero files -- there are plenty. I'm guessing this is using Android's entirely broken mediastore.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To be certain, I am not saying it is what I suggested it may be, however, to really check, you would need to know/check.

The media db is up to date. But really we are looking for a corelation between the two sources.
The fitering of what files are shown, matches to what you are filtering the dB on. There would no way be a case that it will return all files unfiltered. The suspicious thing is that it does not change, which is similar if the media db does not recognise that the file has changed; it wont change the media db. NB: the external and interenal media db's are stored separately.

Even if its not the media db, Android stores a LOT of info in sqlite dB's, so a scan of your data may turn up a dB that does store what you are looking for. Media dB simply seems like an obvious first place to look, since it records almost all files on your device.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 15, 2021)

A reminder from our venerable host and devoloper about bug reporting and logs.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-85021835

The opening paragraph of the bug reporting and troubleshooting post now includes specific suggestion to report issues from beta version.

_"Bug reports should come from the newest beta version of the app. If you notice a bug in the newest release version then check the newest beta. If it also occurs in the beta then log it from there."_

Also, those who would like help with the process of logging and bug reporting should feel free to ask for help about it in this thread. That way the aspects of bug reporting (the procedure) can be sorted out here and then the informative results can be provided in the development thread.


----------



## J.Michael (May 16, 2021)

@IronTechmonkey Under Send log -> Send to..., does one of those options let me copy the log to a location of my choosing?

If it's in the FAQ, I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 16, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> @IronTechmonkey Under Send log -> Send to..., does one of those options let me copy the log to a location of my choosing?
> 
> If it's in the FAQ, I'm just not seeing it.

Click to collapse



It's not specifically documented because the menus seem self-explanatory but maybe that's a matter of perception or not the same in all cases.

Menu > send log > "share" or "open with" (a text editor) > should allow you to save log to any location you like.


----------



## Skybluelearner (May 17, 2021)

Can mixplorer be used to view WhatsApp Key file on a non rooted android device Samsung Galaxy running on Android version 8.0? Thanks.


----------



## J.Michael (May 17, 2021)

Skybluelearner said:


> Can mixplorer be used to view WhatsApp Key file on a non rooted android device Samsung Galaxy running on Android version 8.0? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Can you view the file in a terminal?
What are the permissions?


----------



## J.Michael (May 17, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> It's not specifically documented because the menus seem self-explanatory but maybe that's a matter of perception or not the same in all cases.
> 
> Menu > send log > "share" or "open with" (a text editor) > should allow you to save log to any location you like.

Click to collapse




> A new log is created each time you open MiXplorer.

Click to collapse



I don't know why I missed it the first three times, but "Share" and "Open with" have a "Copy to" option.

But Mixplorer does not seem to start a new log file when I "Exit" and re-run.
After "Exit", App info still showed a "Force stop" option.  I did that and cleared Storage -> cache and *then* I got a new log file when I ran Mixplorer.


----------



## Skybluelearner (May 18, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Can you view the file in a terminal?
> What are the permissions?

Click to collapse



I can't view WhatsApp key file in anormal Samsung file manager without rooting.


----------



## Skybluelearner (May 18, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Can you view the file in a terminal?
> What are the permissions?

Click to collapse



I installed MiXplorer APK 29 this morning from the download attachment. My device is not rooted and running on Android 8.0. The WhatsApp key file must be located at data/data/com. whatsapp/files/key  but I can't find it here, all I find at this location is Cache folder. When I click on Open in Terminal, I get message, "Not found". I am not able to locate
data/data/com. whatsapp/ in Root. are there any additional settings that I am required to do.


----------



## J.Michael (May 18, 2021)

Skybluelearner said:


> I can't view WhatsApp key file in anormal Samsung file manager without rooting.

Click to collapse





Skybluelearner said:


> I installed MiXplorer APK 29 this morning from the download attachment. My device is not rooted and running on Android 8.0. The WhatsApp key file must be located at data/data/com. whatsapp/files/key  but I can't find it here, all I find at this location is Cache folder. When I click on Open in Terminal, I get message, "Not found". I am not able to locate
> data/data/com. whatsapp/ in Root. are there any additional settings that I am required to do.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't expect you to be able to view anything in a file manager that you cannot view in a terminal.


----------



## Skybluelearner (May 18, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> I wouldn't expect you to be able to view anything in a file manager that you cannot view in a terminal.

Click to collapse



Okay. I believe when you say Terminal you mean the android device having WhatsApp Key file. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

I was trying this after reading this article on Quora where one of the answers mentioned it is possible with MiXplorer app to view the decryption file  without rooting.  Please check the article blow

How-do-I-access-root-without-rooting-the-phone-Android


----------



## notstpaul (May 18, 2021)

Skybluelearner said:


> I installed MiXplorer APK 29 this morning from the download attachment. My device is not rooted and running on Android 8.0. The WhatsApp key file must be located at data/data/com. whatsapp/files/key  but I can't find it here, all I find at this location is Cache folder. When I click on Open in Terminal, I get message, "Not found". I am not able to locate
> data/data/com. whatsapp/ in Root. are there any additional settings that I am required to do.

Click to collapse



Are you 100% sure you are looking in the correct location?


----------



## Skybluelearner (May 18, 2021)

notstpaul said:


> Are you 100% sure you are looking in the correct location?

Click to collapse



I have checked in the locations, internal storage, SD Card, and Root.

Internal storage -

I was expecting files folder below but it is missing and instead there is cache folder






SD Card - 

I was expecting files folder below but it is missing and instead there is cache folder





Root - 

I was expecting com. whatsapp folder below but it is missing and instead it has com.mixplorer


----------



## J.Michael (May 18, 2021)

Skybluelearner said:


> Okay. I believe when you say Terminal you mean the android device having WhatsApp Key file. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I was trying this after reading this article on Quora where one of the answers mentioned it is possible with MiXplorer app to view the decryption file  without rooting.  Please check the article blow
> 
> How-do-I-access-root-without-rooting-the-phone-Android

Click to collapse



When I said Terminal, I meant Terminal Emulator.  I think of it as "Command Prompt Window".  I thought that was what you meant when you said you tried to "open in terminal" -- that Mixplorer command would open a terminal emulator, trying to set the working directory to the directory you were viewing in Mixplorer when you issued the command.

I read some of the article you linked.  Some people say yes, some say no.  It's too painful for me to restore Magisk, so I'm not willing to test it, but I'm going with "no".  /data and /data/data on my tablet give world (other) just execute privilege, so only system can "browse".  Most app directories under /data/data don't give world any privilege; a few give world execute, but that wouldn't be enough to enable Mixplorer to display the contents of a directory.

That Quora question was about looking at the files in the root directory.  You can see the names of most of them.  You can even read the contents of some.  But you can't browse the filesystem without root privilege.

Where did you get the idea that the Whatsapp keystore file would be accessible without root?  What are you hoping to do with it?


----------



## zax880 (May 20, 2021)

I have a question. Is there an option to automate copy files but without overwrite? I want to automate backup my photos but there is no need to overwrite all files, only copy a new ones.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 21, 2021)

zax880 said:


> I have a question. Is there an option to automate copy files but without overwrite? I want to automate backup my photos but there is no need to overwrite all files, only copy a new ones.

Click to collapse



There might be a way to do that with the autotask feature and the appropriate regex syntax. This post contains a collection of references and links to various batch renaming and other commands.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-71218953

Maybe something there could be useful to you. If not you could try searching this thread and the main thread for regex AND rename, and or asking in the main thread.


----------



## zax880 (May 21, 2021)

Thanks for your reply, but I have no idea where I can use it. There's only title, source, destination, type of operation (e.g. copy) and that's it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 22, 2021)

zax880 said:


> Thanks for your reply, but I have no idea where I can use it. There's only title, source, destination, type of operation (e.g. copy) and that's it.

Click to collapse



Menu > Settings > Auto Tasks > New Task

If you play with this I would suggest testing it on expendable files until you sort out the parameters and routine.


----------



## kalhiro (May 22, 2021)

Hi...is there a way to make mixplorer always stay in dual tab when open?...first tab for internal storage and second tab for sdcard.


----------



## marciozomb13 (May 23, 2021)

kalhiro said:


> Hi...is there a way to make mixplorer always stay in dual tab when open?...first tab for internal storage and second tab for sdcard.

Click to collapse



Yes, you can read this faq first posts to learn this and many more.


----------



## rsngfrce (May 23, 2021)

kalhiro said:


> Hi...is there a way to make mixplorer always stay in dual tab when open?...first tab for internal storage and second tab for sdcard.

Click to collapse



That is one of the best features of MiX, you can set two, or even more useful, multiple tabs for storage locations that you use frequently. Just open the tabs you want, hit the carrot towards the top left, select 'save tabs' then 'now' (with 'on exit' unchecked, which does something different). Then, whenever you restart MiX, your saved tabs will be opened. If you open more tabs while using MiX, you can always go to the same carrot menu and select 'reset tabs' to reset back to just your saved tabs.

Having an internal and external tab is pretty standard when using most file explorers, but MiX makes it easy to have more tabs for specific locations you use often.


----------



## rsngfrce (May 23, 2021)

(XDA has some Privacy setting which made me post twice)


----------



## zax880 (May 23, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Menu > Settings > Auto Tasks > New Task
> 
> If you play with this I would suggest testing it on expendable files until you sort out the parameters and routine.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I know where can I find the auto task creator, but I do not know where / how to write the commands that you wrote before. There are only source/destination/title etc fields.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 23, 2021)

kalhiro said:


> Hi...is there a way to make mixplorer always stay in dual tab when open?...first tab for internal storage and second tab for sdcard.

Click to collapse



If I'm understanding the question properly the answer is yes but let's clarify some terminology first. Dual pane or dual panel is when the app is in landscape mode and shows two separate file lists at the same time. Dual or multiple tabs is when the app shows as many tabs as you like but shows a file list only in the selected tab.

If you mean multiple tabs, you can set as many tabs as you like to open when the app starts with any one of them being the default active tab, or you could have MiX remember the tabs that were opened the last time you use the app. See the tabs section of the FAQ

[EDIT] Wow I was multiple ninjaed on that one. Partially off grid, poor connectivity. Today the in-house tech is working from an outhouse. Seriously the tree near that thing is the only place I get signal.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 23, 2021)

zax880 said:


> Thanks, but I know where can I find the auto task creator, but I do not know where / how to write the commands that you wrote before. There are only source/destination/title etc fields.

Click to collapse



FYI regex is a deep subject, even for people familiar with wildcards and command syntax in other situations. The post to which I referred and the links to which it refers contain many commands which can be copied and used. Admittedly it may be difficult to sift through but the action you want to perform is a fairly common one. It would not surprise me if there is a suggestion that is suited to your needs and certainly some additional research would be able to find the proper syntax from external sources. Keep in mind that regex is complex beast dwarfing the old windows wildcard system, and is independent from the app. Also, it is likely that someone around here knows how to do this so wait for  more replies.


----------



## kalhiro (May 23, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> That is one of the best features of MiX, you can set two, or even more useful, multiple tabs for storage locations that you use frequently. Just open the tabs you want, hit the carrot towards the top left, select 'save tabs' then 'now' (with 'on exit' unchecked, which does something different). Then, whenever you restart MiX, your saved tabs will be opened. If you open more tabs while using MiX, you can always go to the same carrot menu and select 'reset tabs' to reset back to just your saved tabs.
> 
> Having an internal and external tab is pretty standard when using most file explorers, but MiX makes it easy to have more tabs for specific locations you use often.

Click to collapse



Thank you...yes multiple tab. 
I found it and it work perfectly.


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 23, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If I'm understanding the question properly the answer is yes but let's clarify some terminology first. Dual pane or dual panel is when the app is in landscape mode and shows two separate file lists at the same time. Dual or multiple tabs is when the app shows as many tabs as you like but shows a file list only in the selected tab.
> 
> If you mean multiple tabs, you can set as many tabs as you like to open when the app starts with any one of them being the default active tab, or you could have MiX remember the tabs that were opened the last time you use the app. See the tabs section of the FAQ
> 
> [EDIT] Wow I was multiple ninjaed on that one. Partially off grid, poor connectivity. Today the in-house tech is working from an outhouse. Seriously the tree near that thing is the only place I get signal.

Click to collapse



We can't hear you ! Move to the right, there... There... OK !


----------



## Hitti2 (May 24, 2021)

How do you set mix download to sd location?


----------



## J.Michael (May 24, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> How do you set mix download to sd location?
> 
> View attachment 5318707

Click to collapse



When you click one of the two Download buttons, don't you get a "file explorer"-type display?


----------



## Hitti2 (May 24, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> When you click one of the two Download buttons, don't you get a "file explorer"-type display?

Click to collapse



It just downloads.

Edit: Copy to works. Thanks mentioning one of two


----------



## Hitti2 (May 24, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> It just downloads.
> 
> Edit: Copy to works. Thanks mentioning one of two

Click to collapse



Copy to is actually dumb, just one click download to set location isnt available? Like setup mix download manager to preferred location.


----------



## J.Michael (May 24, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> Copy to is actually dumb, just one click download to set location isnt available? Like setup mix download manager to preferred location.

Click to collapse



There are two Download buttons in your screenshot.  Have you tried both?  Can you tell what program each goes to?

What are you using to initiate the download?


----------



## Hitti2 (May 24, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> There are two Download buttons in your screenshot.  Have you tried both?  Can you tell what program each goes to?
> 
> What are you using to initiate the download?

Click to collapse



Firfox nightly to initiate with external dl manager enabled.

First mix option downloads to internal, second is copy to.

I can use advanced download manager to download and open/install to and from external.

Im just wondering if mix has ability to set download directory for its download manager


----------



## rsngfrce (May 24, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> Firfox nightly to initiate with external dl manager enabled.
> 
> First mix option downloads to internal, second is copy to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This question is turning out more difficult than I expected it to be. I don't have Firefox installed, but the other four browsers that I use will all download directly without bringing up those four choices (or any choices). Do you have the download folder in Firefox set to the SD card? 

I can't figure out how to set the MiX download location yet, I THINK that is controlled by the app you are downloading with.


----------



## Hitti2 (May 25, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> This question is turning out more difficult than I expected it to be. I don't have Firefox installed, but the other four browsers that I use will all download directly without bringing up those four choices (or any choices). Do you have the download folder in Firefox set to the SD card?
> 
> I can't figure out how to set the MiX download location yet, I THINK that is controlled by the app you are downloading with.

Click to collapse



Mix download is separate from FF nightly, so ffn has no control where mix download location is.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 25, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> This question is turning out more difficult than I expected it to be. I don't have Firefox installed, but the other four browsers that I use will all download directly without bringing up those four choices (or any choices). Do you have the download folder in Firefox set to the SD card?
> 
> I can't figure out how to set the MiX download location yet, I THINK that is controlled by the app you are downloading with.

Click to collapse



The OS the browser and the app all fight over the download. If a browser is involved then it could very well be in control of the download rather than mix. Before some recent changes just about anything where you had to interact with a notification was being controlled by a browser. The mix download with copy to should be independent of the browser but then it maybe somewhat dependent on Native operating system handling of downloads. It really is quite a mess.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 25, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> Mix download is separate from FF nightly, so ffn has no control where mix download location is.

Click to collapse



This seems like it should be true and in the past it was but it is hard to say especially considering this is a particular point which the app the browser and the operating system all compete for. Here are some diagnostic suggestions, if you've got some time and your mixplorer installation backed up.

Settings > more settings > reset > > remember.

Or 

Settings > more settings > reset > > all

Or

AND OR play with the systems native default browser settings.

Or

Clean install MiX on a device with no 3rd party browsers except what is native to the ROM.


----------



## maybeme2 (May 25, 2021)

I have a rooted Android 9 phone with installed Mix (which I purchased and love) and Macrodroid.

I do not know how to write scripts. I wonder if it is possible to use Mix with Macrodroid to automatically do the following:

*copy* the files in the folder
_Internal storage/Documents_
*to* the target folder
_SD card/Documents _

automatically at 
      3am every Tuesday

*Condition*:
The copying to occur only if:

-- if file is *newer* than the same file in target folder
or
-- file *does not yet exis*t in target folder

I'm sure it is possible to write such a script that Macrodroid could then execute every Tuesday at 3am but I don't know how to do it. Could someone help me?

Thank you.


----------



## J.Michael (May 25, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> I have a rooted Android 9 phone with installed Mix (which I purchased and love) and Macrodroid.
> 
> I do not know how to write scripts. I wonder if it is possible to use Mix with Macrodroid to automatically do the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what Macrodroid is willing to run.

Could you use a shell script?   What you describe is covered by "rsync".  It may be provided on your phone.  If not, it's probably available.


----------



## maybeme2 (May 25, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> I don't know what Macrodroid is willing to run.
> 
> Could you use a shell script?   What you describe is covered by "rsync".  It may be provided on your phone.  If not, it's probably available.

Click to collapse



Thank you.
Yes, Macrodroid can run a shell script but I can't write one myself.

Unless I'm wrong, Rsync seems to be from phone to cloud and vice versa. In my case, the *sdcard is local*, in the phone itself. For security reasons I would like to avoid going outside the phone. It is something I could easily do manually in Mix using copy/paste. So a shell script could do it if I knew how to write it.

What I'm trying to do is create backups of certain folders by copying them to the phone's own *local* sdcard. Macrodroid could then automate the process.


----------



## Hitti2 (May 25, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> This seems like it should be true and in the past it was but it is hard to say especially considering this is a particular point which the app the browser and the operating system all compete for. Here are some diagnostic suggestions, if you've got some time and your mixplorer installation backed up.
> 
> Settings > more settings > reset > > remember.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont think this will change the download path for mix explorer download manager.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 25, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> I dont think this will change the download path for mix explorer download manager.

Click to collapse



In a logical assessment I'm inclined to agree with you but these download issues (and other similar ones) sometimes seem to defy logic. IMO the super clean test would be the most diagnostically helpful albeit also the most intrusive and time consuming.

[EDIT] Having just updated several devices I notice that when invoked manually the internal updater downloads the apk to the system default download folder on internal storage and then the installer is invoked from the notification, and to your point this notification is MiXplorer and there is no browser involved. That being said if the download is being invoked from a browser, even if it gets handed off to the MiXplorer activity there is still the presence of the browser handing it off, and the limits of what the OS wil allow. Also, I just remembered having seen different behavior on different devices in this regard. For instance, on one device with a particular browser at a particular website the MiX download with save as function would pop up and allow a choice. In different combinations of OS and browser that prompt would never appear and the download would happen automatically to the download location. Then there are the "remember" settings within MiX. As Google boxes us in, especially regarding forcing apps to only see their own locations, I wonder if in some situations the download with save as function just won't work thereby using the system default. In fact IIRC I've not seen a mix download with copy to prompt on my devices for some time as they now typically automatically download. When I want to manually select a download location I use whatever browser allows that at the time, formerly Firefox.


----------



## J.Michael (May 25, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, Macrodroid can run a shell script but I can't write one myself.
> 
> Unless I'm wrong, Rsync seems to be from phone to cloud and vice versa. In my case, the *sdcard is local*, in the phone itself. For security reasons I would like to avoid going outside the phone. It is something I could easily do manually in Mix using copy/paste. So a shell script could do it if I knew how to write it.
> ...

Click to collapse



"rsync" is capable of working across a network.  If source and destination are on the same machine, no network is involved.  I suggested it because it has options allowing "copy only new[er] files".


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 25, 2021)

Regarding the download stuff, coincidentally the download with save as was invoked by something, but not a browser. Tapping on a PDF file attached to an email being viewed in an older app (K-9 Mail) invoked the MiX download with save as prompt. This got me into some exploring.

Testing downloads from within the XDA app, Firefox, Naked Browser Pro, and Bromite (a chrome variant), in no case was the download with save as function invoked. All except Bromite saved automatically to the default download location, while Bromite offered to select a save location, but no MiX download with save as option. Just for what that's worth.


----------



## Hitti2 (May 25, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Regarding the download stuff, coincidentally the download with save as was invoked by something, but not a browser. Tapping on a PDF file attached to an email being viewed in an older app (K-9 Mail) invoked the MiX download with save as prompt. This got me into some exploring.
> 
> Testing downloads from within the XDA app, Firefox, Naked Browser Pro, and Bromite (a chrome variant), in no case was the download with save as function invoked. All except Bromite saved automatically to the default download location, while Bromite offered to select a save location, but no MiX download with save as option. Just for what that's worth.

Click to collapse



Hmm. Long time ago I recall advanced download manager intercepted all Google Chrome's downloads if you wanted to select as always. I believe I have a thread somewhere where they removed this out of Chrome after a certain version. After that version you were not able to use advanced download manager anymore or any external downloaders. I briefly recall doing a lot of testing because after I updated Chrome that option of downloading with advanced download manager was gone I see that Firefox nightly brougt it to the table and I like that. I see that chromium has a lot of potential but people are not putting their work into it. Allow external downloaders. That would eliminate fixing whats  wrong with chromium to download to SD card and install from SD card from just with one press. If I knew how to modify a browser like how bromite developer, I'd have the baddest awesomeest browser ever. Opening the door to a lot of possibilities. Adding Disable url bar hiding, allow external downloaders, fix download to sd card open/install with one tap,  i dont know how so im stuck with what works ffn and advanced download manager.


----------



## marciozomb13 (May 25, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> Hmm. Long time ago I recall advanced download manager intercepted all Google Chrome's downloads if you wanted to select as always. I believe I have a thread somewhere where they removed this out of Chrome after a certain version. After that version you were not able to use advanced download manager anymore or any external downloaders. I briefly recall doing a lot of testing because after I updated Chrome that option of downloading with advanced download manager was gone I see that Firefox nightly brougt it to the table and I like that. I see that chromium has a lot of potential but people are not putting their work into it. Allow external downloaders. That would eliminate fixing whats  wrong with chromium to download to SD card and install from SD card from just with one press. If I knew how to modify a browser like how bromite developer, I'd have the baddest awesomeest browser ever. Opening the door to a lot of possibilities. Adding Disable url bar hiding, allow external downloaders, fix download to sd card open/install with one tap,  i dont know how so im stuck with what works ffn and advanced download manager.

Click to collapse



Forget all that crap, download Soul Browser and be happy forever.


----------



## Hitti2 (May 25, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> Hmm. Long time ago I recall advanced download manager intercepted all Google Chrome's downloads if you wanted to select as always. I believe I have a thread somewhere where they removed this out of Chrome after a certain version. After that version you were not able to use advanced download manager anymore or any external downloaders. I briefly recall doing a lot of testing because after I updated Chrome that option of downloading with advanced download manager was gone I see that Firefox nightly brougt it to the table and I like that. I see that chromium has a lot of potential but people are not putting their work into it. Allow external downloaders. That would eliminate fixing whats  wrong with chromium to download to SD card and install from SD card from just with one press. If I knew how to modify a browser like how bromite developer, I'd have the baddest awesomeest browser ever. Opening the door to a lot of possibilities. Adding Disable url bar hiding, allow external downloaders, fix download to sd card open/install with one tap,  i dont know how so im stuck with what works ffn and advanced download manager.

Click to collapse










						[Solution]Google sneaky bastards,  default download manager over taken by google
					

My story on nougat stock rooted which is irrelevant. So one day Advance download manager app would not intercept downloads any longer using chrome or chrome beta or any other browser. This was driving me insane, factory reset showed to seem have...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 26, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> ..snip...
> Unless I'm wrong, Rsync seems to be from phone to cloud and vice versa. In my case, the *sdcard is local*, in the phone itself. For security reasons I would like to avoid going outside the phone. It is something I could easily do manually in Mix using copy/paste. So a shell script could do it if I knew how to write it.
> ..snip...

Click to collapse




J.Michael said:


> "rsync" is capable of working across a network.  If source and destination are on the same machine, no network is involved.  I suggested it because it has options allowing "copy only new[er] files".

Click to collapse


@J.Michael is right. I had a lot of scripts that used rsynch local to local on an Oreo device, but when I upgraded to A11, it "magically" was dropped from toybox.


----------



## J.Michael (May 26, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> @J.Michael is right. I had a lot of scripts that used rsynch local to local on an Oreo device, but when I upgraded to A11, it "magically" was dropped from toybox.

Click to collapse



I think I downloaded @osm0sis's busybox to get rsync and wget.

I don't have rsync on my tablet.


----------



## J.Michael (May 26, 2021)

@maybeme2 Unless a file in the source directory could become older than the corresponding file in the target directory, just copy everything.  All you lose is time.

If you are determined to do it efficiently, google "rsync android".  Read a lot.  Then probably decide it would be easier to learn to write a shell script.

Unless it really is as easy as one stackoverflow answer said:  install Termux, then in a Termix shell 
	
	



```
pkg install rsync
```
.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 26, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> I think I downloaded @osm0sis's busybox to get rsync and wget.
> 
> I don't have rsync on my tablet.

Click to collapse



getting rsync working was not he problem, its simply that it was removed from toybox on an A11 Pixel 4a . For an explanation, in my app TeMeFI I, it was using rsync in some scripts, and I do not wish to add the extra dependency on busybox, for non busybox based scripts.


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 26, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Unless it really is as easy as one stackoverflow answer said:  install Termux, then in a Termix shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is that easy, as with all Linux tools Termux provides. ( Bear in mind they're also in a constant race against Google's ever increasing constraints on Android though -- enjoy it while it lasts. )


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 26, 2021)

Termux is an even bigger dependency than busybox. rsync can be duplicated with a longer standard script.


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 26, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Termux is an even bigger dependency than busybox. rsync can be duplicated with a longer standard script.

Click to collapse



Presumably anyone using Termux does it to have a large number of useful tools, not just rsync. Obviously to install Termux and all it comes with, just to get rsync, is ridiculous.

We do have a talent to go off-topic, anyway.


----------



## J.Michael (May 26, 2021)

@maybeme2 @osm0sis' busybox' "cp" has a "-u" option that copies "only newer files".


----------



## Wahyu6070 (May 29, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> *MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)*
> 
> *Table Of Contents:*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cannot read file /data/data in lineage 18.1 android 11


----------



## pocketrule (May 29, 2021)

Wahyu6070 said:


> Cannot read file /data/data in lineage 18.1 android 11

Click to collapse



This is a common problem and has been discussed many times here. If you search for data in this thread you'll find the solution.


----------



## whatsuprob (May 30, 2021)

Is there anything I can do to cut down the number of times I have to sign back into my onedrive and mega account? One drive esp. seems to prompt me every day I   open my mixplorer app now. Would It Help if I set up the pin lock setup and logged out, or is there any coding I can add, or Settings I can change (  Like, "Prompt the Store Every time I... setting). I am currently using Mixplorer 65.3 I believe. because I have not had to sign back in on my NVIDIA on this version. I am wondering if this is just a hunch...
PS. I have been looking for this for a while, I apologize if I missed it somewhere. Thank you for this Amazing All-encompassing, game-changing, command center of an app. You have no clue how many people you are empowering and how much time you are saving me alone with just the auto tasks!


----------



## Wahyu6070 (May 30, 2021)

pocketrule said:


> This is a common problem and has been discussed many times here. If you search for data in this thread you'll find the solution.

Click to collapse



Fixed  https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-84755579


----------



## RasoulB (May 30, 2021)

I recently updated to Mixplorer silver 6.56.3 and realized that exploring usb flash drives is not the same as what was in v6.49.6.
MiXplorer could recognize my NTFS formatted flash drive in older version even without checking enable OTG in setting (my phone supports NTFS by default so no need to use MiXplorer custom driver).
But in newer version I should check enable OTG or adding it manually using add document provider feature, but there are some issues:

1. If I add usb drive using add document provider, entry in bookmarks menu will not get disappeared after removing flash drive. 
And I don't like to add every flash drive when I connect them to my phone

2. If I enable MiXplorer custom driver, after allowing MiXplorer to access flash drive I can't use my flash drive in any other application unless I unmount it (And again, entry in bookmarks menu will not get disappeared after removing flash drive). (BTW there is always a delay to recognize flash drive with OTG enabled). 

Isn't the older way of exploring usb flash drives better?


----------



## pocketrule (May 30, 2021)

RasoulB said:


> ... exploring usb flash drives ...
> But in newer version I should check enable OTG or adding it manually using add document provider feature ...
> ... entry in bookmarks menu will not get disappeared after removing flash drive.
> And I don't like to add every flash drive when I connect them to my phone...

Click to collapse



The new way of adding/exploring removable storage was necessary due to technical restrictions implemented in Android 11. It's not very beautiful, but it works...
Your statement regarding the persistent bookmarks sound like a feature request, which I support explicitly!
@HootanParsa: Is it possible, to hide the bookmarks automatically after a removable device has been removed (and show it again, if the device is inserted again)?


----------



## rsngfrce (May 31, 2021)

pocketrule said:


> The new way of adding/exploring removable storage was necessary due to technical restrictions implemented in Android 11. It's not very beautiful, but it works...
> Your statement regarding the persistent bookmarks sound like a feature request, which I support explicitly!
> @HootanParsa: Is it possible, to hide the bookmarks automatically after a removable device has been removed (and show it again, if the device is inserted again)?

Click to collapse



For what it is worth, I like the persistent USB drive bookmark, but I obviously wouldn't mind having a choice.


----------



## RasoulB (May 31, 2021)

pocketrule said:


> The new way of adding/exploring removable storage was necessary due to technical restrictions implemented in Android 11. It's not very beautiful, but it works...
> Your statement regarding the persistent bookmarks sound like a feature request, which I support explicitly!
> @HootanParsa: Is it possible, to hide the bookmarks automatically after a removable device has been removed (and show it again, if the device is inserted again)?

Click to collapse



I know that but adding external storages can be same as older version and no issue with Android 11 like any other file managers on Android 11 (which I tested  Samsung My Files on Samsung Galaxy A71 5G - Android 11 - OneUI 3.1).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 3, 2021)

@iWARR With all due respect: You seem capable of providing viable bug reports without the fluff but that is not what you are doing. 

You are making declarations of supposed MiXplorer bugs across a long history of app versions; 
- Bugs should be reported from current version.

You’ve provided no supporting details or evidence; 
- So there is no issue to report (except possibly the delay the dev is working on).

You’ve ignored suggestions which seem do exactly what you want while describing in great detail the many reasons why you don’t like the other options.
- It seems that you prefer to argue than to listen to the options that are available to you and contribute constructively to bug reporting.

As to the spurious statement that LOS (and LOS’ precursor CM –Cyanogenmod) are not well tested and are particularly problematic.
- There are many people who test MiX on LOS ROMs. I used CM/LOS ROMs exclusively for 5 years across a dozen devices and am still running variants of LOS on 4 devices (in addition to some on stock)… and that is just one person. There are more. Additionally, over the years in the rooted CM/LOS ROM on my devices MiX has seemed less problematic than on some other ROMs (although this somewhat depends on what SU methods were available at the moment).

It may seem as if I’m chastising you needlessly but at this point your unsupported statements have become unbelievable and you undermine your own reporting. If you suspect a bug then reported it as expected with details which establish it as a bug or at least help the developer look into it.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157367


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 3, 2021)

iWARR said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> 
> Relax. My messages are mainly addressed to Author. He decide himself how they important / helpul or not.
> The given info was done and important moments were described.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your reply in the main thread indicates a willful and almost intentional disrespect, not for me but for the developer and the thread in general.

Again, you have not demonstrated  any issues (except possibly the delay that the developer spoke to) yet you make declarative statements that there are issues. You don't get to do both of those things and in the absence of any viable bug reporting information there is no issue.

As to "relax"... yawn, stretch, OK, but in this case "Relax" is just a  conversational technique to project the responsibility for the criticisms levied at you towards the person who stated them.


----------



## aringler (Jun 6, 2021)

hello guys,

I'm kinda struggling with the part of copying with tasker. Here are my settings: 





as you see I don't have a fourth extra field to enter the mode. 
If I remove the "/.*" its copying them into a newly created folder, but I just want to have the folder "Camera" to be updated. 
Anyone who can help? 

Many thanks in advance! 


HootanParsa said:


> *MiX Nugget - COPY with Tasker and...*
> 
> *Tasker*
> *Action*:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 9, 2021)

aringler said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I'm kinda struggling with the part of copying with tasker. Here are my settings:
> View attachment 5331151
> ...

Click to collapse



I have minimal experience with that kind of task and have not gotten around do playing with Tasker and MiX. If no one responds to your post here you might consider posting in the main thread.


----------



## harrisc (Jun 10, 2021)

I have accessed a USB drive via the Type C USB port. I want to rename the drive but cannot see how to do this. I have searched the FAQ (as well as I can) but couldn't find the answer.

Any suggestions on how to rename an attached USB drive?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 10, 2021)

harrisc said:


> I have accessed a USB drive via the Type C USB port. I want to rename the drive but cannot see how to do this. I have searched the FAQ (as well as I can) but couldn't find the answer.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to rename an attached USB drive?

Click to collapse



If you are talking about the drive as it appears in the Drawer (aka the Bookmarks/History drawer), you can edit a bookmark by tap-dragging it to the right then tapping the pencil icon. In general this goes for any bookmark although depending on the type there will be different editable parameters. The "Display name" should be editable for USB drive (and just about any bookmark type).


----------



## harrisc (Jun 10, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If you are talking about the drive as it appears in the Drawer (aka the Bookmarks/History drawer), you can edit a bookmark by tap-dragging it to the right then tapping the pencil icon. In general this goes for any bookmark although depending on the type there will be different editable parameters. The "Display name" should be editable for USB drive (and just about any bookmark type).

Click to collapse



Thanks. I hadn't realised that I could rename a bookmark.  

I was wondering if I can change the drive label written on the attached drive itself?   This new label would be able to be read when the USB drive is used on another device/computer.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 10, 2021)

harrisc said:


> Thanks. I hadn't realised that I could rename a bookmark.
> 
> I was wondering if I can change the drive label written on the attached drive itself?   This new label would be able to be read when the USB drive is used on another device/computer.

Click to collapse



I do that when formatting the drives or shortly thereafter in the utility used to format it or in Windows but AFAIK mix offers no way to change that label, just the label used in within MiX.


----------



## MarkLev (Jun 10, 2021)

Helloooo, using miXplorer
1. Is there a way to fast copy a file name including its path?
2. How to set "view mode" to "Detailed" by default?


----------



## Free_21 (Jun 10, 2021)

For Miui in the latest versions, when I edit the manifest.xml files in the mtz extension files, the file gives an error. The mtz extension file does not work, I do the same in old versions, no problem


----------



## pocketrule (Jun 11, 2021)

MarkLev said:


> Helloooo, using miXplorer
> 1. Is there a way to fast copy a file name including its path?
> 2. How to set "view mode" to "Detailed" by default?

Click to collapse



You can find both answers by searching "file name" and "view mode" in this thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 11, 2021)

MarkLev said:


> Helloooo, using miXplorer
> 1. Is there a way to fast copy a file name including its path?
> 2. How to set "view mode" to "Detailed" by default?

Click to collapse



1. Select item >  properties > tap "path" value.

2. The View mode setting should be retained for each location until a folder in the path above it is given another setting. To make it universal: View > options > change view mode globally. Then set view to Detailed and it should be used as default.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 11, 2021)

pocketrule said:


> You can find both answers by searching "file name" and "view mode" in this thread.

Click to collapse



LOL. I'm forgetting some of the things that are in the FAQ. Thanks, Ninja.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 11, 2021)

Free_21 said:


> For Miui in the latest versions, when I edit the manifest.xml files in the mtz extension files, the file gives an error. The mtz extension file does not work, I do the same in old versions, no problem

Click to collapse



Something like that which did not occur in the previous version but with you can reproduce in current version is worth logging, as described in post 7 of this thread, and reporting in the main thread.


----------



## jknut (Jun 11, 2021)

Is there a way to automatically toggle to a dark theme when the phone is changed to dark mode?


----------



## MarkLev (Jun 11, 2021)

pocketrule said:


> You can find both answers by searching "file name" and "view mode" in this thread.

Click to collapse



No, I couldn't find it, so I asked. If you can, show me. Your answer was not helping and is irrelevant regardless of the existing of those answers.


----------



## MarkLev (Jun 11, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> 1. Select item >  properties > tap "path" value.
> 
> 2. The View mode setting should be retained for each location until a folder in the path above it is given another setting. To make it universal: View > options > change view mode globally. Then set view to Detailed and it should be used as default.

Click to collapse



Thanks for taking your time answering my questions!!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 11, 2021)

MarkLev said:


> Thanks for taking your time answering my questions!!

Click to collapse



You're welcome, and thanks for using this thread. Although I do like nagging people to go find an answer, sometimes the bits of the answer are strewn far and wide and have never become an easily findable FAQ post. Answering your question is for me practice in phrasing what will eventually be a FAQ nugget... or did I again forget stuff that's already in the FAQ. LOL in any event thanks for the question and the mental kick.


----------



## akashrathi7978 (Jun 11, 2021)

MiXplorer doesn't load Thumbnail of a webm format video and i frequently have webm files so I'd really appreciate if it could be added


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jun 12, 2021)

MarkLev said:


> No, I couldn't find it, so I asked. If you can, show me. Your answer was not helping and is irrelevant regardless of the existing of those answers.

Click to collapse



Spoonfeed is not educational and is a disrespect towards the man who devoted countless hours compiling the informations on this FAQ. A simple search (xda rule) could show you the answer. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-84805043


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 12, 2021)

akashrathi7978 said:


> MiXplorer doesn't load Thumbnail of a webm format video and i frequently have webm files so I'd really appreciate if it could be added

Click to collapse



On my device thumbnails are visible for webm files on the SD card and from another device running mix FTP server. You might want to share more details such as the location of the files and perhaps a sample file that others could test if possible but first make sure that a few conditions are met and thumbnail related settings are enabled.

Confirm that those particular webm files show thumbnails somewhere, anywhere, just for comparison - to demonstrate that the issue is not with the files themselves.

View > Options > show thumbnails = enabled.

In the advanced properties of the bookmark look for an item called thumbnails= and make sure it says thumbnails=yes.

Note that bookmarks for different locations will have different Advanced parameters which is why it is important to know the location of the file.


----------



## forhad-61 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi,
Please add support for recycling directly from image viewer.

I mean, when undo is on, if I select a file & press delete, it asks where to delete - recycle bin or permanent.

But when viewing an image, deleting the image from the 3-dot menu delete the image permanently. Kindly add such system so that I can move the image directly into recycle bin from that 3-dot menu.

Thank you, for gifting us such a wonderful file manager


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 13, 2021)

forhad-61 said:


> Hi,
> Please add support for recycling directly from image viewer.
> 
> I mean, when undo is on, if I select a file & press delete, it asks where to delete - recycle bin or permanent.
> ...

Click to collapse



+1. Good idea. It will get more exposure if you post it in the main thread as well.


----------



## forhad-61 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi,
Please add support for recycling directly from image viewer.

I mean, when undo is on, if I select a file & press delete, it asks where to delete - recycle bin or permanent.

But when viewing an image, deleting the image from the 3-dot menu delete the image permanently. Kindly add such system so that I can move those item directly into recycle bin from that 3-dot menu.

Thank you, for gifting us such a wonderful file manager


IronTechmonkey said:


> +1. Good idea. It will get more exposure if you post it in the main thread as well.

Click to collapse



Aah... pardon me, I don't use XDA that much so don't know how to post in 'main thread'. So what's this, then? Comment 

If you don't mind, you can post it yourself for me, no problem.


----------



## J.Michael (Jun 14, 2021)

forhad-61 said:


> Hi,
> Please add support for recycling directly from image viewer.
> 
> I mean, when undo is on, if I select a file & press delete, it asks where to delete - recycle bin or permanent.
> ...

Click to collapse



Main thread:  https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/

This thread is the FAQ, documenting how to use Mixplorer.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 14, 2021)

forhad-61 said:


> Hi,
> Please add support for recycling directly from image viewer.
> 
> I mean, when undo is on, if I select a file & press delete, it asks where to delete - recycle bin or permanent.
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries. As described by @J.Michael this thread is for Q&A, and the other one is the primary development thread. A feature request such as yours would be more appropriately placed in the main thread and it's best if you put it there because then you will be notified of the replies. I assure you, this is not a dismissive suggestion. I'm surprised it has not been discussed more often than it has been in the past and I'd be surprised if others did not like the idea. Maybe there's some reason for it being this way which the developer could explain. I'll be following it in my own interest and giving it a +1 wherever I can. Thanks again for mentioning it.


----------



## forhad-61 (Jun 14, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Main thread:  https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/
> 
> This thread is the FAQ, documenting how to use Mixplorer.

Click to collapse



So, is this where I am supposed to write?


----------



## rsngfrce (Jun 14, 2021)

forhad-61 said:


> So, is this where I am supposed to write?

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Mix does so many things so well that I wonder if it has a tool that shows (as a graphic) how much of the internal memory is used up and how much storage is still free. Does it?
Thanks.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 15, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> Mix does so many things so well that I wonder if it has a tool that shows (as a graphic) how much of the internal memory is used up and how much storage is still free. Does it?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes it does have a storage analyzer of sorts. It's a relatively new feature, the history which includes some lively discussions, and for which I'm planning to create a FAQ nugget. The short version is that from any folder or the top of a drive you can create a search for type = folder then save it as a bookmark, then view with more details enabled and sorted by size. This will show specifications and color bars for used and unused space. Note, it may take a while for the scan to complete and for the bars to fill out. Also, the saved bookmark is merely the criteria and each time it is accessed the search is run and the results are returned. This is for obvious reasons, that you want the results to be current,  but making one of these search bookmarks a default tab might slow app startup.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 15, 2021)

forhad-61 said:


> So, is this where I am supposed to write?

Click to collapse



FYI, once you have posted in that thread you should get email notifications or alerts while you were at the website indicating any replies and it could be easy to follow them.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jun 15, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Yes it does have a storage analyzer of sorts. It's a relatively new feature, the history which includes some lively discussions, and for which I'm planning to create a FAQ nugget. The short version is that from any folder or the top of a drive you can create a search for type = folder then save it as a bookmark, then view with more details enabled and sorted by size. This will show specifications and color bars for used and unused space. Note, it may take a while for the scan to complete and for the bars to fill out. Also, the saved bookmark is merely the criteria and each time it is accessed the search is run and the results are returned. This is for obvious reasons, that you want the results to be current,  but making one of these search bookmarks a default tab might slow app startup.

Click to collapse



Thank you for taking the time to explain.

It would be cool if it was automated with a menu entry or macro and easier to do. I doubt anyone would otherwise find this new feature.

I followed your instructions.
—I created a search in main memory for 'type = folder'
—the search results were empty
—I could not figure out how to create a bookmark and therefore could not proceed further. So it remains a potentially cool feature but not one the average user would ever find or use.

Currently, I use the DiskUsage app (with its internet and data access denied by firewall). But it would be nice if the same thing could be achieved within Mix with a single click as it is in DiskUsage.

Does Hootan read this thread?

EDIT
I figured out how to create a bookmark. But since the results are blank, it does not do much.....
Now I need to find out how to delete the unneeded bookmark. How do I do that?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 15, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain.
> 
> It would be cool if it was automated with a menu entry or macro and easier to do. I doubt anyone would otherwise find this new feature.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With all due respect, the creation, modification and deletion of bookmarks (one of the most basic  features of the app) is well described and easy to find in the FAQ. I'd be glad to help explain and better document the resource usage feature and will incorporate your feedback into that but I won't chase and re-describe those basic and well-documented things when a person does not make a reasonable effort to find an answer. That being said, look out for an official FAQ nugget about resource usage in this thread in the next few days. Once that is posted (and you have a handle on the basics of bookmarks) then it would be easier to use your feedback to improve that FAQ nugget. Also, I do again suggest researching the main thread to see the history of this including the input previously provided by the developer and other users about it.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jun 15, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> With all due respect, the creation, modification and deletion of bookmarks (one of the most basic  features of the app) is well described and easy to find in the FAQ. I'd be glad to help explain and better document the resource usage feature and will incorporate your feedback into that but I won't chase and re-describe those basic and well-documented things when a person does not make a reasonable effort to find an answer. That being said, look out for an official FAQ nugget about resource usage in this thread in the next few days. Once that is posted (and you have a handle on the basics of bookmarks) then it would be easier to use your feedback to improve that FAQ nugget. Also, I do again suggest researching the main thread to see the history of this including the input previously provided by the developer and other users about it.

Click to collapse



I understand and respect what you say. And appreciate your help.

(I did add an edit to my response after I deciphered the bookmark instructions).

Mix is a superb file manager but, IMHO, navigating its powerful tools beyond standard file manager things like copy/paste/delete is unnecessarily obtuse because of the menu system algorithm.

A case can be made for an easier to understand and more direct method for adding bookmarks ('add bookmark'). Same for auto tasks (a superb feature) that is confusingly accessed in 2 places (in the main hamburger menu and also under settings) with different capabilities. In one, clicking on the autotask runs it *without warning*. In the other there is an option to edit it.

I am not criticizing Hootan's excellent app. Just suggesting a clearer menu system which does not require memorizing a long FAQ for items only occasionally used. Not a criticism. Just an appreciative end user feedback.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 15, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> I understand and respect what you say. And appreciate your help.
> 
> (I did add an edit to my response after I deciphered the bookmark instructions).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please don't mistake me for a blindly following fanboy. I will criticize something if I see fit and have no problem if you or others do so as well, but I will push back when what is missing was a valid attempt on a user's part to learn what was needed when that information was readily available and easy to find. Your description of having to "decipher" the bookmark instructions is specious. There was nothing to decipher once you bothered to look it up. Nothing needed to be memorized. What you needed to know today was easy to find with minimal effort and was clearly explained. It would be difficult to make it any easier to find but if you have constructive suggestions in that regard which are viable given the scope of the app I'm all ears.

As to potential improvements in the app: merely stating that there is a case to be made does not itself constitute a case, but that is all you stated. If a case can be made to improve the bookmark mechanism then make the case. I'm not being snarky or facetious. If you have a good idea for it please post it in the main thread. Likewise for suggestions about a clearer menu system.

As to your critique of Auto tasks, I wholeheartedly agree that it could be more intuitive in the app and that there should be some documentation for it. Unfortunately I don't use that feature so it would be up to others to suggest improvements within the app and contribute to documentation.

Lastly and bluntly, your final comment about having to memorize an entire FAQ for the few things you need to know is simply not true. For an app that does this much you certainly could not expect the small cross-section of functions you use to be documented in such a way that only they appear when you read the FAQ. This is why indexes, table of contents, links, and searchable threads exist.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jun 15, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Please don't mistake me for a blindly following fanboy. I will criticize something if I see fit and have no problem if you or others do so as well, but I will push back when what is missing was a valid attempt on a user's part to learn what was needed when that information was readily available and easy to find. Your description of having to "decipher" the bookmark instructions is specious. There was nothing to decipher once you bothered to look it up. Nothing needed to be memorized. What you needed to know today was easy to find with minimal effort and was clearly explained. It would be difficult to make it any easier to find but if you have constructive suggestions in that regard which are viable given the scope of the app I'm all ears.
> 
> As to potential improvements in the app: merely stating that there is a case to be made does not itself constitute a case, but that is all you stated. If a case can be made to improve the bookmark mechanism then make the case. I'm not being snarky or facetious. If you have a good idea for it please post it in the main thread. Likewise for suggestions about a clearer menu system.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. Let's leave it there.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 15, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> OK. Let's leave it there.

Click to collapse



Fair enough. Getting back on track, I do wish there was more I could do to explore and document auto tasks (and a few other features I rarely or never use). To a point you made, the auto task  UI is not very intuitive (which is also true of a few other parts of the app), so creating some basic documentation for it is now on my to do list although it may linger there while I work on some things with which I'm more familiar.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you for all your help. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 15, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> Thank you for all your help. It is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



No worries and thank you for your tolerance of my sometimes over-the-top nagging.


----------



## rsngfrce (Jun 15, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain.
> 
> It would be cool if it was automated with a menu entry or macro and easier to do. I doubt anyone would otherwise find this new feature.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just recently looking for a worthwhile alternative to DiskUsage, since it hasn't been updated since something like 2019 (edit: 2017), but I can't find one.


----------



## Lorehaus396 (Jun 16, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> I wouldn't expect you to be able to view anything in a file manager that you cannot view in a terminal.

Click to collapse



I'm getting the same message 'not found" whenever I try to open in Terminal...


----------



## Lorehaus396 (Jun 16, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> Yes, you can read this faq first posts to learn this and many more.

Click to collapse



Which FAQ?... I've perused the main FAQ several times and can't seem to find anything about the updates or topics more complex than general operations..


----------



## Lorehaus396 (Jun 16, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> That is one of the best features of MiX, you can set two, or even more useful, multiple tabs for storage locations that you use frequently. Just open the tabs you want, hit the carrot towards the top left, select 'save tabs' then 'now' (with 'on exit' unchecked, which does something different). Then, whenever you restart MiX, your saved tabs will be opened. If you open more tabs while using MiX, you can always go to the same carrot menu and select 'reset tabs' to reset back to just your saved tabs.
> 
> Having an internal and external tab is pretty standard when using most file explorers, but MiX makes it easy to have more tabs for specific locations you use often.

Click to collapse



I was wondering about the dual pane mode in portrait.. with it being a new option in the list. I misunderstood the question to mean, could we set each of them to default to a different storage location?


----------



## J.Michael (Jun 16, 2021)

Lorehaus396 said:


> I'm getting the same message 'not found" whenever I try to open in Terminal...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you mean when you say "open in Terminal".  Are you in a Terminal (shell)?  What command do you type?

If you mean you are trying to get Mixplorer to open a Terminal with the default (working) directory set to the directory being displayed in the  currently active Mixplorer tab, I don't know what "not found" means.  Does it open a Terminal window?  Or are you trying to open a particular file, designating "Terminal" as the app with which to open the file?  If so, what file?  I thought you couldn't see any sign of the file you cared about?

Maybe I should ask, who are you?  Are you another identity of someone with whom I have been communicating?  Or was it a mistake to drag me into this conversation?  (I expect you are now considering it to have been a mistake, whether you did it deliberately or not.)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 16, 2021)

Lorehaus396 said:


> Which FAQ?... I've perused the main FAQ several times and can't seem to find anything about the updates or topics more complex than general operations..

Click to collapse



This is the FAQ thread. That reference was most likely to the tab settings you wondered about which are documented in the original posts of this thread (although not everything you wanted to know is documented there).


----------



## daniel.alencar (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi. 
I did a lot of research and I didn't find any answer for this. I have the Playstore version: 6.56.5-Silver.
The doubt is: there is a way to hide this first folder that keep showing up time to time with a dot in the beginning of it's name (.config / .face / etc etc)??
Everytime they show up, I delete them, Am I doing a mistake?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 17, 2021)

daniel.alencar said:


> View attachment 5340459
> 
> Hi.
> I did a lot of research and I didn't find any answer for this. I have the Playstore version: 6.56.5-Silver.
> ...

Click to collapse



A proceeding dot In the first part of a file name is a standard Linux / Android way of indicating hidden files. If directories like that are being recreated after you delete them then some app must be doing that. I would recommend trying to find out what apps those directories are associated with before deleting them. If you just want to hide them in mixplorer then you can use the hide hidden option in mix menu.


----------



## daniel.alencar (Jun 17, 2021)

@IronTechmonkey thank you for your reply.
Seeing this screenshots can we get any tip from where they come? 
Also take look to the first ss, when I select them and go to the 3-dots menu in the top right, it only shows to Unhide them, but I want to Hide these folders, weird right? Thanks!


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jun 17, 2021)

daniel.alencar said:


> View attachment 5340479View attachment 5340481View attachment 5340483
> 
> @IronTechmonkey thank you for your reply.
> Seeing this screenshots can we get any tip from where they come?
> Also take look to the first ss, when I select them and go to the 3-dots menu in the top right, it only shows to Unhide them, but I want to Hide these folders, weird right? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Disable show hidden. In viewing options. Done.


----------



## J.Michael (Jun 17, 2021)

daniel.alencar said:


> View attachment 5340479View attachment 5340481View attachment 5340483
> 
> @IronTechmonkey thank you for your reply.
> Seeing this screenshots can we get any tip from where they come?
> Also take look to the first ss, when I select them and go to the 3-dots menu in the top right, it only shows to Unhide them, but I want to Hide these folders, weird right? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Re: Unhide:  It seems that Mixplorer has its own notion of hidden layered over the standard notion:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-79638259

Have you tried changing the display option?

Have you tried Googling these files' names?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 17, 2021)

daniel.alencar said:


> View attachment 5340479View attachment 5340481View attachment 5340483
> 
> @IronTechmonkey thank you for your reply.
> Seeing this screenshots can we get any tip from where they come?
> Also take look to the first ss, when I select them and go to the 3-dots menu in the top right, it only shows to Unhide them, but I want to Hide these folders, weird right? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Determining the source of those files is beyond the scope of MiX but since MiX is the tool being used it makes sense to dig into that. What you're doing is essentially a forensic investigation... but first, as mentioned above search the internet for the folder names. In many cases you can find an answer right away. As to further investigation, there may be some tools with which you could monitor a folder and get alerts when any file in it is modified but this may require root or scripting knowledge or a utility that can let you do that through a UI, such as in my case Tasker.

There are also basic and easily viewable details which, along with your own memory and some cross-referencing, may help you isolate the culprit.

The date the folder was created or last modified could give you an indication of what app created it upon installation what app last used it.

As an extension of the previous step you can search the device for other items modified on or around the date the suspect item was modified.

There are other types of searches which may help but the efficacy of those may depend on how you use the device. The aforementioned suggestions should help in any case.


----------



## rsngfrce (Jun 18, 2021)

daniel.alencar said:


> View attachment 5340479View attachment 5340481View attachment 5340483
> 
> @IronTechmonkey thank you for your reply.
> Seeing this screenshots can we get any tip from where they come?
> Also take look to the first ss, when I select them and go to the 3-dots menu in the top right, it only shows to Unhide them, but I want to Hide these folders, weird right? Thanks!

Click to collapse



If you aren't used to seeing such folders, I can understand your concern, though for the most part there should be nothing to be concerned about. As has been mentioned, folders or files with a "." in front are considered hidden and wouldn't be visible unless you are using an app that allows seeing them (it is an option in many apps that give you access to files.) If you don't want to see these hidden files, go to VIEW > OPTIONS > and uncheck the first two boxes regarding hidden files.

I feel it is more useful to display the hidden files, since they are there anyway. However, the reason the app that created them made them hidden is because there is no reason you should need to access them. They may or may not be needed, but should cause no issue unless they are taking up too much space. Apps will also create folders that are not hidden and it is sometimes difficult to figure out what app created those folders as well.

If you want to figure out what app created a folder, I would suggest opening the folder and seeing if you can get any clues from what is inside. However, the simplest way to determine the owner of a folder is to use the app SD Maid (pro version very worthwile). In the SD Maid explorer it will show you the owner of some, but not all, folders (depending on whether or not a user has let the dev know the owner of the folder based on their own knowledge). SD Maid is excellent for cleaning unneeded folders and files from your phone and can keep track if apps you uninstall leave undesirable or desirable remnants (they could be either).



The icons on the right side are the apps that created those folders (seen in the explorer in SD Maid). It shows ".face" was created by the Android Gallery app.

(Since I just Googled this myself, facial recognition files are stored in ".face" by the stock Android Gallery app. If you don't use the facial recognition function of the Gallery, you can delete this folder, but it will be created again. If you want to stop the folder from being created, I understand that you can create a file named ".face" in the same root directory and the ".face" folder won't be created, but then you have an unneeded file instead of a folder...best to leave it be).


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 18, 2021)

daniel.alencar said:


> ...snip....
> 
> @IronTechmonkey thank you for your reply.
> Seeing this screenshots can we get any tip from where they come?
> Also take look to the first ss, when I select them and go to the 3-dots menu in the top right, it only shows to Unhide them, but I want to Hide these folders, weird right? Thanks!

Click to collapse



You can also check the contents of the folder in the hope there is a hint of which app created them

Also, please use thumbnails when inserting large images. Full screenshots make yours and others posts very hard to read. In this case I had the issue of deleting your images to respond. Usually, I dont bother to respond in that case. ie you may possibly miss out on a response, because you have made it harder to try to help you.


----------



## daniel.alencar (Jun 18, 2021)

@rsngfrce thank you very much, solved my problem in MiXplorer and now I'm using SD Maid too. 
Indeed ".face" is being created by Gallery but ".config" is not recognized the root owner, will do some researches here, thanks a lot!

Next time will use thumbnails @DiamondJohn, thanks to you too.

I appreciated a lot all the replies, take care guys.


----------



## rsngfrce (Jun 18, 2021)

The greatest issue I am currently having with MiX, which could certainly be due to misconfiguration or ignorance, is that if I start a lengthy file copy/cut/paste task and have it run in the background, at some point I will return to MiX and hit the task icon to bring the running task to the foreground, but instead that starts the same task running a second time, then I long press and have to firure out which task I need to abort and which I need to leave run. I have been ending up with partially copied folders in unexpected locations. 

Any suggestions? The FAQ says, "Pending Copy tasks in the queue can be repeated to different destinations", I think I must be activating this instead of what I am intending to do.


----------



## sharkie405 (Jun 20, 2021)

Lanex777 said:


> I have a problem with gestures. When I use android back gesture it often opens me a bookmark menu which I don't need, there's a button on top left for that. Can this gesture be disabled somehow so I can use back gesture?

Click to collapse



+1 on this. Couldn't find an answer to their question. Can the left swipe to open drawer be disabled?


----------



## rsngfrce (Jun 21, 2021)

sharkie405 said:


> +1 on this. Couldn't find an answer to their question. Can the left swipe to open drawer be disabled?

Click to collapse



Actually, that is right swipe from the edge, correct? Right/left swiping just moves between the tabs unless you have "swiping in first and last tabs" enabled, when right swiping in the first tan opens the bookmarks and left swiping in the last tab opens a new tab. I don't see a way of disabling the right swipe from edge opening the bookmarks.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 21, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> The greatest issue I am currently having with MiX, which could certainly be due to misconfiguration or ignorance, is that if I start a lengthy file copy/cut/paste task and have it run in the background, at some point I will return to MiX and hit the task icon to bring the running task to the foreground, but instead that starts the same task running a second time, then I long press and have to firure out which task I need to abort and which I need to leave run. I have been ending up with partially copied folders in unexpected locations.
> 
> Any suggestions? The FAQ says, "Pending Copy tasks in the queue can be repeated to different destinations", I think I must be activating this instead of what I am intending to do.

Click to collapse



I may not be understanding this properly (in which case a screenshot might help) but typically returning to the file operation status panel to view or cancel the operation would be done through the Android notification. That being said I have also accidentally invoked a duplicate tasks while browsing through queued tasks...

Pause..

Test...

Okay, so I tested this and there two things I see which are relatively new, within the last six months to a year. The task in the MiX UI says RUNNING in bold capital letters, and when tapped it restores the file operation panel. I was expecting it to duplicate the file operation as you described. Puzzled.


----------



## TiTiB (Jun 22, 2021)

Can the 'bookmarks access hamburger button' be moved?

I've been using MiXplorer every day for years, and just realized that I would benefit from having it on the left.  I use a large tablet and can't reach it with a 'right-hand-finger-stretch'.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 22, 2021)

TiTiB said:


> Can the 'bookmarks access hamburger button' be moved?
> 
> I've been using MiXplorer every day for years, and just realized that I would benefit from having it on the left.  I use a large tablet and can't reach it with a 'right-hand-finger-stretch'.

Click to collapse



Good question. As far as I know, there is no way to do that. Perhaps this becomes a feature request for a new setting to swap locations of main menu and drawer or drawer left/right If possible. Another option which may be less graceful but perhaps easier to achieve could be to put a drawer button in the bottom button bar where the user could place it at the right or the left edge.


----------



## sharkie405 (Jun 22, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Actually, that is right swipe from the edge, correct? Right/left swiping just moves between the tabs unless you have "swiping in first and last tabs" enabled, when right swiping in the first tan opens the bookmarks and left swiping in the last tab opens a new tab. I don't see a way of disabling the right swipe from edge opening the bookmarks.

Click to collapse



Sweet! I Just noticed something. Right-swiping from left edge only slides out the bookmark menu if the swipe is in the vertical center of the screen. Top and bottom swipes actually go back a page.

Just in case anyone didn't know.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 22, 2021)

sharkie405 said:


> Sweet! I Just noticed something. Right-swiping from left edge only slides out the bookmark menu if the swipe is in the vertical center of the screen. Top and bottom swipes actually go back a page.
> 
> Just in case anyone didn't know.

Click to collapse



For me this seems determined  more by the nature of the swipe than the location of it but that when holding the phone naturally only one particular location works well. In other words if I swipe in a particular quick manner with a certain amount of initial contact before the swipe motion the drawer opens instead of scrolling to previous tab wherever the swipe is started high or low on the left edge. That being said when holding the phone naturally the only place where I can hit the sweet spot is down toward the bottom rather than as in your case toward the center. 

Other factors which could complicate our perceptions of this are variations in display hardware  & OS settings and the presence of any other side swiping or scrolling utilities such as LMT Launcher which may be competing for a few pixels at the edge of the screen. In any event it sounds like you found a combo where it all works.


----------



## evilvoice (Jun 23, 2021)

Is there a way for MiXplorer to autosize?  I'm trying to use it as my sole file explorer, but when using Dex on my galaxy device, everything in MiXplorer is very large and hard to navigate.

I tested using 5.1.0 and 5.3.2 and both are sized properly, but I cant find anything in the newest version that allows me to change the size of anything (not even text size)


----------



## rsngfrce (Jun 23, 2021)

evilvoice said:


> View attachment 5345493Is there a way for MiXplorer to autosize?  I'm trying to use it as my sole file explorer, but when using Dex on my galaxy device, everything in MiXplorer is very large and hard to navigate.
> 
> I tested using 5.1.0 and 5.3.2 and both are sized properly, but I cant find anything in the newest version that allows me to change the size of anything (not even text size)

Click to collapse



Just to be sure, you are aware you can change the text size by pinching in or out?


----------



## rsngfrce (Jun 23, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> For me this seems determined  more by the nature of the swipe than the location of it but that when holding the phone naturally only one particular location works well. In other words if I swipe in a particular quick manner with a certain amount of initial contact before the swipe motion the drawer opens instead of scrolling to previous tab wherever the swipe is started high or low on the left edge. That being said when holding the phone naturally the only place where I can hit the sweet spot is down toward the bottom rather than as in your case toward the center.
> 
> Other factors which could complicate our perceptions of this are variations in display hardware  & OS settings and the presence of any other side swiping or scrolling utilities such as LMT Launcher which may be competing for a few pixels at the edge of the screen. In any event it sounds like you found a combo where it all works.

Click to collapse



For me this seems to be determined by whether I swipe from the edge of the screen or not. Due to the case on my phone, it requires a bit of effort to swipe from the edge of the screen.


----------



## rsngfrce (Jun 23, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I may not be understanding this properly (in which case a screenshot might help) but typically returning to the file operation status panel to view or cancel the operation would be done through the Android notification. That being said I have also accidentally invoked a duplicate tasks while browsing through queued tasks...
> 
> Pause..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I am aware, as you say, that the 'typical' method of returning a running operation from the background to the foreground is from the notification panel, but at times I forget that and click the task icon, with the expectation that it will do the same thing, but it starts executing the operation second time instead. This is why I say it is likely due to misuse on my part, though I don't find this intuitive.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 23, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Yes, I am aware, as you say, that the 'typical' method of returning a running operation from the background to the foreground is from the notification panel, but at times I forget that and click the task icon, with the expectation that it will do the same thing, but it starts executing the operation second time instead. This is why I say it is likely due to misuse on my part, though I don't find this intuitive.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the additional clarification. I jumped in fully expecting what happened to you but then was returned to the running task so now I'm wondering if it might be possible in your case that two instances of the task we're in the queue. In any event I'll pay closer attention do this during file operations.


----------



## evilvoice (Jun 24, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Just to be sure, you are aware you can change the text size by pinching in or out?

Click to collapse



I'm going to assume you missed that I mentioned Dex.  Dex is a Desktop Experience for Galaxy main line phones that lays everything out like Windows OS.  So, with that understanding, how do I pinch in or out on my monitor?

While I think the above sounds like I am trying to be smart, a smartass, or an ass...I assure you Im not trying to come across that way, just trying to explain the situation...again, Mix 5.1.0 works fine, but the reason I'd like to have the latest work the same way is because:
1.  It is the latest, which means fixes have been implemented.  I don't know what I will come across with 5.1.0 that possibly could erase my sd card for whatever reason...not saying I expect it to, but I've seen other apps push a hotfix out because of something like this.
2.  I really don't want to run 2 of the same app (or 4 if we bring in secure folder in to this, though technically it is still 2, but it is a second instance of both apps)
3.  Things aren't really being created for 5.1.0 anymore.  I tried to take the skin from the latest, which is AshesAll, and apply it to 5.1.0. While it mostly worked, some things were whited out that you couldn't really tell what it says or where to click.  I don't even know if the addons are compatible with 5.1.0 anymore, or if I will have to install older versions of that to work with 5.1.0.

I use Dex A LOT.  I'd say more than 8 hours a day.  If it was just something I used off and on, I really wouldn't have asked because it wouldn't be a big deal to me.  I still use MiX within Dex, but it is more difficult than it should be.

Hope this explains for anyone else as well.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 24, 2021)

evilvoice said:


> smart, a smartass, or an ass...

Click to collapse



LOL, it's nice to have options but I'm not calling you any of them, merely appreciating the humor. 
For what it's worth it was not obvious to me what the entirety of your setup was either and I might have recommended something similar... if I understood what was going on at all. 

Is this a matter of a possible feature request for something the developer does not yet know about or a workaround for a known and set limitation? Either way it might help to ask in the main thread as well.


----------



## rsngfrce (Jun 24, 2021)

evilvoice said:


> I'm going to assume you missed that I mentioned Dex.  Dex is a Desktop Experience for Galaxy main line phones that lays everything out like Windows OS.  So, with that understanding, how do I pinch in or out on my monitor?
> 
> While I think the above sounds like I am trying to be smart, a smartass, or an ass...I assure you Im not trying to come across that way, just trying to explain the situation...again, Mix 5.1.0 works fine, but the reason I'd like to have the latest work the same way is because:
> 1.  It is the latest, which means fixes have been implemented.  I don't know what I will come across with 5.1.0 that possibly could erase my sd card for whatever reason...not saying I expect it to, but I've seen other apps push a hotfix out because of something like this.
> ...

Click to collapse



You assume correctly and though I use a Galaxy phone myself, I have no familiarity with Dex itself in any event. I will be more cautious about attempting to help someone in the future to avoid such misunderstandings.


----------



## rsngfrce (Jul 1, 2021)

I read the FAQ and would like to be sure that I understand correctly how the Undo function works. Is it correct that items are kept in the recycle folder untill the next time I delete something, at which time the prior items are replaced by the new items?

This sounds very useful, as I don't really have enough space to use the typical recycle bin that keeps items for a whole day (or whatever period) regardless of how many times you delete. I wish I had had this turned on, as I immediately knew I deleted something I had been working on for days yesterday and this would have saved me a lot of effort!

UPDATE: I can see from use that I was incorrect about how this works. Everything that I have deleted since I turned Undo on seems to still be in the recycle folder. I can't see no setting to determine how long the items are kept, so are they just kept until I empty the recycle folder? Not as useful as I had thought, since I am deleting to clear up space and I'm just wanting a very temporary fail-safe.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 2, 2021)

Is there any option to make "copy" act like "move", in that they would disappear after being used once? I often copy many individual files in separate steps, and my list gets full and I start to loose confidence of where/which file I am copying (and have to log press to confirm/check). On a side, sometimes I copy a file to one place and then mopve it to another, but the copt task (on a file that no longer exists) remains. I understand the benefits of the copy remaining, and thats why i asked if there was an option.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 2, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> I read the FAQ and would like to be sure that I understand correctly how the Undo function works. Is it correct that items are kept in the recycle folder untill the next time I delete something, at which time the prior items are replaced by the new items?
> 
> This sounds very useful, as I don't really have enough space to use the typical recycle bin that keeps items for a whole day (or whatever period) regardless of how many times you delete. I wish I had had this turned on, as I immediately knew I deleted something I had been working on for days yesterday and this would have saved me a lot of effort!
> 
> UPDATE: I can see from use that I was incorrect about how this works. Everything that I have deleted since I turned Undo on seems to still be in the recycle folder. I can't see no setting to determine how long the items are kept, so are they just kept until I empty the recycle folder? Not as useful as I had thought, since I am deleting to clear up space and I'm just wanting a very temporary fail-safe.

Click to collapse



IIRC there is no automatic purging of the recycle folder, and I don't know what determines its maximum size but that's a good question, perhaps worth asking in the main thread. You can empty it or remove individual items via the menu or delete the material directly from the recycle folder. Now a hazy memory of a past discussion returns, I would have been one to make a case against automatically purging the recycle bin (except when device went out of space) but perhaps autotask could be used to delete the content of the recycle folder on a schedule of your choosing.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 2, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Is there any option to make "copy" act like "move", in that they would disappear after being used once? I often copy many individual files in separate steps, and my list gets full and I start to loose confidence of where/which file I am copying (and have to log press to confirm/check). On a side, sometimes I copy a file to one place and then mopve it to another, but the copt task (on a file that no longer exists) remains. I understand the benefits of the copy remaining, and thats why i asked if there was an option.

Click to collapse



AFAIK the only way to remove a copy task immediately after first use would be to manually open the task list and tap on X in the task icon to remove it or wait 30 seconds until it times out, but neither of those address your usage case. I would be + 1 for a setting toggle the 30-second wait on or off or 30/5 seconds.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 2, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> AFAIK the only way to remove a copy task immediately after first use would be to manually open the task list and tap on X in the task icon to remove it or wait 30 seconds until it times out, but neither of those address your usage case. I would be + 1 for a setting toggle the 30-second wait on or off or 30/5 seconds.

Click to collapse



Theres a clear all at the bottom, but it's an extra step that I was hoping to avoid. Thanks for thinking about it. Maybe I should make a suggestion on the main thread.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jul 2, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Theres a clear all at the bottom, but itgs an extra step that I was hoping to avoid. Thanks for thinking about it. Maybe I should make a suggestion on the main thread.

Click to collapse



Is the copy to/move to feature not useful to you?


----------



## Voyager0611 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hallo,,

I installed MiXplorer a few months ago, using it/fiddling with it for a few days but then I kinda gave up and got back to my old (very old) file explorer. Basically I really liked MiXplorer but didn't have enough will to adapt to it, though I really wanted to..

Yesterday I installed it again (v 6.57.0-BETA) and delved deeper into its settings and customizations. I really like it even more than I did a few months ago.

But, there are a few things that kinda hold me from using it as my main/full-time file explorer:
I couldn't find the settings to make the "Home" tab a fixed/permanent tab. 
I know we could "Set it as dafault" and "Save tab" through the Tab Menu, that's GOOD, brilliant. 
But when I click an item/shortcut/sym-link in the "Home", it opens in the current tab ("Home" tab), instead of new tab. Therefore my Home always gets "lost".

I know the "Open in new tab" option in the Main Menu, but that would always be a triple-click: select an item by clicking the icon, then click Main Menu button, then select "Open in new tab".
It would be very nice if we could set it "single-click to open a folder in new tab". Click an item/sym-link name and boom, it opens in a new tab. Swipe back to Home tab, click another item and boom, another new tab. 
Therefore we could have 3 (or 5, or more) tabs including the Home tab. 
And our Home will always be there, and we could always go Home anytime from anywhere with one or a few swipes. Swiping is the most convenient way in an android phone.

.....

I'm really sorry for my lengthy words, MiXplorer is still so new to me, maybe I just couldn't find it in the Settings (so many settings & customizations   ).
And if it's not currently available in the Settings I do really hope this feature/option could be added. And similar option for the Bookmark drawer: single click (instead of a long press) a bookmark item to open in new tab.


----------



## Voyager0611 (Jul 3, 2021)

Home tab; three steps to open a folder in new tab :


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 4, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> Is the copy to/move to feature not useful to you?

Click to collapse



I haven't used/tried it for a while, so I looked at it again, but unfortunately, it does not work with my process.

I commonly copy a number of files from numerous locations, cut a few files from others, and then paste them in one go into an SMB2 share on my PC; possibly multiple l;ocations. To confuse the matter further, as part of the bulk process, I need to copy one file from one location to another (on the device) and then cut that file from the new device location and paste (ie move) it onto the share. I basically collect 10-20 files from my device (some copy and some cut) and then paste them onto my share; sometimes at different locations. The copy to forces me to do one at a time,and although I didnt look to hard, it presented a cut-down explorer for the destination. I copy/move files across up to 5 tabs. The problem is that the copy's remain but the cuts disappear, so I can accidentally loose track of what I have done and what is outstanding to do.


----------



## rsngfrce (Jul 4, 2021)

Voyager0611 said:


> Hallo,,
> 
> I installed MiXplorer a few months ago, using it/fiddling with it for a few days but then I kinda gave up and got back to my old (very old) file explorer. Basically I really liked MiXplorer but didn't have enough will to adapt to it, though I really wanted to..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I continually find myself long clicking a folder that I want to open in a new tab before remembering that doesn't work, I obviously picked up this behavior somewhere...


----------



## Voyager0611 (Jul 4, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> I continually find myself long clicking a folder that I want to open in a new tab before remembering that doesn't work, I obviously picked up this behavior somewhere...

Click to collapse



I think more options in the Settings would be better, to accommodate different people's needs. 

Option 1: Long click items in Bookmark Drawer and Home >>> Open in new tab.
Option 2: Short click/regular click items in Bookmark Drawer and Home >>> Open in new tab.

For other tabs/regular tabs : short click >>> Open in current tab, no new tab.


----------



## theronkinator (Jul 4, 2021)

*removed* Issue was with the drive I was transfering to.


----------



## Peter770 (Jul 4, 2021)

I added ftp widget on the screen but if i tap on it nothing happens, the ftp server is not activating. I am using LineageOS 17.1.


----------



## pocketrule (Jul 5, 2021)

Peter770 said:


> I added ftp widget on the screen but if i tap on it nothing happens, the ftp server is not activating. I am using LineageOS 17.1.

Click to collapse



See here for how to report problems: 









						[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer v6.x Released (fully-featured file manager)
					

[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer (full-featured file manager)  Hello everyone! My name is Hootan. I work on XDA in my free time and this file explorer is my favorite Android project!   MiXplorer   mix of explorers (SD, FTP, Lan, Cloud and other storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Starting the server from within the app does work? Are there differences in the corresponding logs?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 5, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> I continually find myself long clicking a folder that I want to open in a new tab before remembering that doesn't work, I obviously picked up this behavior somewhere...

Click to collapse



Long press to open in new tab is default behavior for bookmarks. Maybe that's where you picked it up.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 5, 2021)

Voyager0611 said:


> I think more options in the Settings would be better, to accommodate different people's needs.
> 
> Option 1: Long click items in Bookmark Drawer and Home >>> Open in new tab.
> Option 2: Short click/regular click items in Bookmark Drawer and Home >>> Open in new tab.
> ...

Click to collapse



Although I'm generally opposed to the idea of allowing single taps to open folders in new tabs, the  distinction you make between items on the Home tab and regular folders seems like a good compromise. Also, for what it is worth, as mentioned in previous post; bookmarks already does long press to open in new tab and single press to open in current tab.


----------



## amn1987 (Jul 7, 2021)

I have set text files to open by default with the Text Editor built into Mixplorer but it doesn't seem to work. As everytime it first asks the file type and then which app to open it with. What am I doing wrong?
Edit: "Remember" option is ticked. The file doesn't have an extension. Its the "uevent" file. In Solid Explorer however it opens in a single tap. For normal text files no issues in Mixplorer.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jul 7, 2021)

amn1987 said:


> I have set text files to open by default with the Text Editor built into Mixplorer but it doesn't seem to work. As everytime it first asks the file type and then which app to open it with. What am I doing wrong?
> Edit: "Remember" option is ticked. The file doesn't have an extension. Its the "uevent" file. In Solid Explorer however it opens in a single tap. For normal text files no issues in Mixplorer.

Click to collapse



I can replicate this by creating a text file and removing the extension. Even if the text editor is set as default, MiX asks with the "open as" menu, which in principle seems correct behaviour.

I know other text editors / file managers will open files without extensions as text directly, but I would argue this is a design decision by MiX rather than a bug. Maybe request it as a feature in the main thread.


----------



## amn1987 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ultramanoid said:


> I can replicate this by creating a text file and removing the extension. Even if the text editor is set as default, MiX asks with the "open as" menu, which in principle seems correct behaviour.
> 
> I know other text editors / file managers will open files without extensions as text directly, but I would argue this is a design decision by MiX rather than a bug. Maybe request it as a feature in the main thread.

Click to collapse



Done. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## arunsai123 (Jul 9, 2021)

Could you add jpeg-xl image support in mix image viewer?  Also jxl thumbnail support too.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jul 9, 2021)

arunsai123 said:


> Could you add jpeg-xl image support in mix image viewer?  Also jxl thumbnail support too.

Click to collapse



Ask in the main thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691


----------



## AhmedNazir (Jul 10, 2021)

Can you add folderSync feature in mixplorer?

Specially windows to android and android to windows

Folder Sync is necessary nowadays.
If this feature is in this app, then we do not need another app.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jul 10, 2021)

AhmedNazir said:


> Can you add folderSync feature in mixplorer?
> 
> Specially windows to android and android to windows
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use FolderSync for folder sync, is perfect and complete, nothing is better than a dedicated solution.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 11, 2021)

AhmedNazir said:


> Can you add folderSync feature in mixplorer?
> 
> Specially windows to android and android to windows
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





marciozomb13 said:


> I use FolderSync for folder sync, is perfect and complete, nothing is better than a dedicated solution.

Click to collapse



But more important (at least to me) is having feature bloat, or derailing dev on features I would not use.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 12, 2021)

Test


----------



## Lorehaus396 (Jul 14, 2021)

Bludwurst said:


> Global shows hidden files everywhere MiX can access.
> 
> Recursive keeps it limited to a folder and all its subfolders (and subfolders of those subfolders and so forth).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have not had that as an experience using my note 10+ Android R one ui 3.1.  I can't get a valid and inclusive search result using globally, recursively OR both... I have tried everything I can think of and still get better search results from my Samsung Browser.. I don't know what I'm doing wrong or maybe have configured wrong, but Mix is my first love file explorer since Windows Explorer, so this makes me very sad...


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 14, 2021)

Lorehaus396 said:


> I have not had that as an experience using my note 10+ Android R one ui 3.1.  I can't get a valid and inclusive search result using globally, recursively OR both... I have tried everything I can think of and still get better search results from my Samsung Browser.. I don't know what I'm doing wrong or maybe have configured wrong, but Mix is my first love file explorer since Windows Explorer, so this makes me very sad...

Click to collapse



FYI much has changed since that post to which you replied was created three years ago, and the answer in that post was not about search results but rather was  about showing or hiding hidden files in the main interface. Additionally, the landscape of the devices themselves has changed - In particular if you are doing searches from root and not finding things on SD cards, or if you are searching on non rooted devices, this is a new issue or restriction.

You might consider starting with the FAQ nugget about searches. You can find that through the opening posts of this thread. Search the web page for nuggets and then in that section look for a link to the one about searches. If you have more questions I would also suggest sharing some details about where the files are and specifically what steps you are taking when searching.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jul 18, 2021)

EBook reader 'fails'.

I have MIX and mixpdf installed on both my phone and my wife's. Both are running stock android pie. Mine is rooted, hers is not.

On my phone (same model) mixpdf works fine. On my wife's phone when mixpdf tries to open a file it cannot and puts up a 'failed' popup.

I reinstalled the mixpdf addon but it still fails.  What should I do?

EDIT
In case someone else needs:
I reinstalled the main MIX app and now PDF works.


----------



## rsngfrce (Jul 18, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> EBook reader 'fails'.
> 
> I have MIX and mixpdf installed on both my phone and my wife's. Both are running stock android pie. Mine is rooted, hers is not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Strange, I was getting a blank white screen yesterday when attempting to open some ebooks. Checked that the add-ons were current, which they were. Tried again later and they opened, so I have no idea the cause.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jul 18, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Strange, I was getting a blank white screen yesterday when attempting to open some ebooks. Checked that the add-ons were current, which they were. Tried again later and they opened, so I have no idea the cause.

Click to collapse



I solved it by reinstalling the main Mix app on her phone. She rarely updates and I think there was a mismatch between the *main mix app* and the mixpdf addon.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 18, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> I solved it by reinstalling the main Mix app on her phone. She rarely updates and I think there was a mismatch between the *main mix app* and the mixpdf addon.

Click to collapse



+1 To your hypothesis. Also, along the same lines, there was recently an odd thing where an add-on that has been available outside Play Store for some time, for some reason at a recent app version, required an update to the Play Store version of the add-on and then it could be updated it to the XDA version. With the ability for us to carry over settings for a long time this sort of thing can happen.


----------



## blbbbllb-9 (Jul 19, 2021)

Hello

With MiXplorer, for the A2F with MEGA, how to trust the device for 30 days ?

Thank you


----------



## ChillDuder (Jul 22, 2021)

Is there a chance to open/access/encrypt a folder, encrypted with mixplorer, and copied to windows, on windows itself?

edit:
i found the answer on myself:
google encfsmp, download, install, follow instructions (self explanatory).


----------



## rsngfrce (Jul 23, 2021)

Creating a symbolic link (or shortcut) to a file inside a different folder. 

I wasn't clear on how to accomplish this. After some searching on both threads, I can now get it done, but what is required seems overly cumbersome to me. Just want to be sure I'm not missing something obvious.

Copy the path and name of the file. Go to the desired folder, add a symbolic link, filling in the path and name. 

I'm used to doing this on Windows, where you just right click the file and create a shortcut, which can then be moved wherever you want.


----------



## hudson4351 (Jul 23, 2021)

Is entering credentials always required when accessing a shared folder on a Windows 10 computer via SMB in MiXplorer? My Windows 10 shared folder already has Read permissions for "Everyone" and I am able to access it from other Windows computers without having to enter any credentials.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 24, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> ...snip...
> 
> I'm used to doing this on Windows, where you just right click the file and create a shortcut, which can then be moved wherever you want.

Click to collapse



A symbolic link in Android is NOT the same as a shortcut in Windows. The windows equivalent is called a "Junction Point". Creating a Junction Point in windows cannot be done from Windows Explorer (that i know of), and requires you to do it with shell commands. And the simplicity of a shortcut makes moving it about trivial. This simplicity also means there is a lot it cannot do or be used for.


----------



## rsngfrce (Jul 25, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> A symbolic link in Android is NOT the same as a shortcut in Windows. The windows equivalent is called a "Junction Point". Creating a Junction Point in windows cannot be done from Windows Explorer (that i know of), and requires you to do it with shell commands. And the simplicity of a shortcut makes moving it about trivial. This simplicity also means there is a lot it cannot do or be used for.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I was aware, after researching somewhat, that a symbolic link isn't the same as a shortcut. For my purposes, I wish MIX had a shortcut function as well and wanted to be sure I wasn't overlooking it.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 25, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> Thanks. I was aware, after researching somewhat, that a symbolic link isn't the same as a shortcut. For my purposes, I wish MIX had a shortcut function as well and wanted to be sure I wasn't overlooking it.

Click to collapse



I  haven't searched (as I dont need it), but does MiX respond to intents to change the currently viewed path? if so, a single line script file could simulate a shortcut.


----------



## Aftab_khatri (Jul 25, 2021)

Theme import is not working anybody can confirm


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 25, 2021)

Aftab_khatri said:


> Theme import is not working anybody can confirm

Click to collapse



There have been no reports of such problems recently. 

Details of the device? MiXplorer version? Known good theme? Which theme? Can you share it? Description of method of importing?


----------



## Aakaxda (Jul 25, 2021)

*Bugs in MiX Media Player 

MiXplorer Version: *6.56.5  B21060520
*Android Version:* 10(Q) + MIUI 12

There are erroneous audio resumption + hyper-expanded notification when an already running mix media player is opened from the android recent screen. 
>> It only happens to audios having thumbnails.

_Here is a screen capture showcasing the bugs:_




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## rsngfrce (Jul 25, 2021)

Aftab_khatri said:


> Theme import is not working anybody can confirm

Click to collapse



What I can say is this: I was changing just ONE specific color setting in the theme I use yesterday, attempting to assist someone in a MiX theme thread. Making multiple attempts to install it, I got an error every time (tried using different color hex codes just in case). I could install my already existing themes without issue. 

I was stumped as to what was causing this. Related to your issue?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 25, 2021)

Aakaxda said:


> *Bugs in MiX Media Player
> 
> MiXplorer Version: *6.56.5  B21060520
> *Android Version:* 10(Q) + MIUI 12
> ...

Click to collapse



The information you provided might be enough to point the developer toward the issue but please report issues in the main thread where they are more likely to get quicker attention from the developer and a large population of informed users. Eventually a log might be helpful as well but start with the report in the main development thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/


----------



## MMZ Thumper (Jul 26, 2021)

I hope I'm posting this in the right place. 

Samsung Note 20 Ultra
ONEUI 3.1
Android 11

Lately I'm getting a horrible transfer speed when moving any file above 1GB from my phones storage to my SD card since getting my Note 20 U. When I used my Note 8 the transfer, regardless of file size, was always fast. As I'm typing this Im moving a 7GB mkv file and I'm only getting 10MB/s!!!! Can anyone tell me what's going on and why this is happening? Please? I emailed MiXplorer support and was straight up told that he was "too busy to explain to me" what the issue is. Something about Android 11???? I'm not even sure how I would even search Google for that!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 26, 2021)

MMZ Thumper said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right place.
> 
> Samsung Note 20 Ultra
> ONEUI 3.1
> ...

Click to collapse



Regarding the developer's reply, please keep in mind that they are sometimes away from the thread for a while so we might assume that during those periods they cannot engage too much. Don't take it personally. This FAQ is a good place to post such a thing which isn't perceived as a bug or an issue by the developer but might possibly be optimized with suggestions from other users.

10MB/second is actually a fairly fast speed which many people only dream of having. How fast does the other device which seems to be better transfer the files?

I've seen slow speeds when copying many small files especially if they are image files but that is the difference between 5 to 10 MB/s (real world maximum for the network which is always less than Network's technical  specifications might indicate) and 100-250KB/s but you are not dealing with small files so that should not apply to you. As to large files, the amount of available memory can also slow down transfer speeds, and to the point the developer made there are restrictions in Android 11 which make these things more difficult.

If you could share more side-by-side details about the comparison of transfer speeds between the two devices and more detail about the device specifications and the ROM variants then maybe people could provide some helpful advice.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 27, 2021)

MMZ Thumper said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right place.
> 
> Samsung Note 20 Ultra
> ONEUI 3.1
> ...

Click to collapse



So, if you move a 6GB file you are getting over 10MB/s?

That number sounds really suspicious as around the number I get with USB2 as opposed to USB3... But I understand, its not over USB


----------



## J.Michael (Jul 27, 2021)

MMZ Thumper said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right place.
> 
> Samsung Note 20 Ultra
> ONEUI 3.1
> ...

Click to collapse



What speed do you get with the stock file manager?
What about copying from a command line?  (you can use "time cp" to get the time)


----------



## hudson4351 (Jul 27, 2021)

I am having trouble connecting to a WebDAV server from Windows 10.

Here are my WebDAV server settings in MiXplorer:







Here are the server settings when it is running:






Here is my attempt to connect to the server in Windows 10:






Here is the error message:


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 27, 2021)

hudson4351 said:


> I am having trouble connecting to a WebDAV server from Windows 10.

Click to collapse



FYI:There may be helpful information in your screenshots but they are so big that in a  desktop browser only about 25 to 35% of each image can be viewed at a time. If you edit the post and click the thumbnail button or the more button then the thumbnail button the images may get more eyes on them.

As to Webdav, I've not played with that new component of the HTTP server in MiXplorer but if you've not already done so you can  see if the FAQ post regarding the HTTP server might help - if the problem is with the basic server configuration. If the problem is with the configuration of the additional options for authentication and the index.html the FAQ will not help but I'll stay tuned and try to modify the server post to include this. If it's a bug you might want to provide a log. 

If anyone knows how and when to use those additional elements in the HTTP server it would be wonderful if a description could be posted in the FAQ thank you.


----------



## xuxu1 (Jul 28, 2021)

I can only access the com.mixplorer folder on my external SD card in the Android/data folder. What is the reason for this?

I really mean the external microsd not the internal memory like many others have here.

The namespace settings at magisk I have already made. With termux I can access the folders.


----------



## hudson4351 (Jul 28, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> FYI:There may be helpful information in your screenshots but they are so big that in a  desktop browser only about 25 to 35% of each image can be viewed at a time. If you edit the post and click the thumbnail button or the more button then the thumbnail button the images may get more eyes on them.

Click to collapse



If I edit my post and click the "..." button with a popup tooltip labeled "More options..." I don't see a "thumbnail" button. Where exactly is it?

EDIT: Nevermind, I see that you have to add the images as attachments in order to make use of the thumbnail feature. I am linking mine from imgur.

Separately I went to imgur and used the "large thumbnail" links instead of the "original" links, which seems to have shrunk the size of my images quite a bit. Using the "small thumbnail" or "medium thumbnail" makes the text difficult to read.



IronTechmonkey said:


> As to Webdav, I've not played with that new component of the HTTP server in MiXplorer but if you've not already done so you can  see if the FAQ post regarding the HTTP server might help - if the problem is with the basic server configuration. If the problem is with the configuration of the additional options for authentication and the index.html the FAQ will not help but I'll stay tuned and try to modify the server post to include this. If it's a bug you might want to provide a log.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## hudson4351 (Jul 29, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> As to Webdav, I've not played with that new component of the HTTP server in MiXplorer but if you've not already done so you can  see if the FAQ post regarding the HTTP server might help - if the problem is with the basic server configuration. If the problem is with the configuration of the additional options for authentication and the index.html the FAQ will not help but I'll stay tuned and try to modify the server post to include this. If it's a bug you might want to provide a log.
> 
> If anyone knows how and when to use those additional elements in the HTTP server it would be wonderful if a description could be posted in the FAQ thank you.

Click to collapse



The HTTP/WebDav Server is the same server within MiXplorer (... -> Servers -> "Start HTTP/WebDav Server"). When I start this server using "Authentication: None", "Authentication: Basic", or "Authentication: Digest" and use Firefox to browse to https://192.168.1.2, the URL the server is running on, I get a "Unable to connect" error. When I use Firefox to browse to https://192.168.1.2:8080, I get "Secure Connection Failed" and "SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG" error messages.

Have you been able to use the HTTP server successfully? How can I debug this further?

EDIT: I was able to get the the HTTP server working, but still cannot get the WebDAV server to work. See my other post below.


----------



## J.Michael (Jul 29, 2021)

hudson4351 said:


> The HTTP/WebDav Server is the same server within MiXplorer (... -> Servers -> "Start HTTP/WebDav Server"). When I start this server using "Authentication: None", "Authentication: Basic", or "Authentication: Digest" and use Firefox to browse to https://192.168.1.2, the URL the server is running on, I get a "Unable to connect" error. When I use Firefox to browse to https://192.168.1.2:8080, I get "Secure Connection Failed" and "SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG" error messages.
> 
> Have you been able to use the HTTP server successfully? How can I debug this further?

Click to collapse



Did you try "http://"?  (No "s".)


----------



## hudson4351 (Jul 29, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Did you try "http://"?  (No "s".)

Click to collapse



That fixed it. Using http://192.168.1.2:8080 allows me to connect to the phone via Firefox.


----------



## hudson4351 (Jul 29, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Did you try "http://"?  (No "s".)

Click to collapse



I am still not able to get the WebDAV server working, however. I tried another app, WebDAV Server - BestDAV (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zq.webdav.app_free&hl=en) and was able to map that WebDAV server as a network drive in windows, so this seems to be an issue with MiXplorer. Has anyone here successfully used the WebDAV server in MiXplorer?


----------



## CoolRaoul (Jul 31, 2021)

Hello,
I just installed Mixplorer on a new device and there's is no "TCP server" in the servers menu anymore.
Is it now available only in the silver version?
**edit**
Just switched to beta version. Still no TCP Server:


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jul 31, 2021)

CoolRaoul said:


> Hello,
> I just installed Mixplorer on a new device and there's is no "TCP server" in the servers menu anymore.
> Is it now available only in the silver version?
> **edit**
> Just switched to beta version. Still no TCP Server:

Click to collapse



Removed by the developer.


----------



## CoolRaoul (Aug 1, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> Removed by the developer.

Click to collapse



Without notice ?  (I've been unable to find any information about that) @HootanParsa  can you please confirm?
And what can be the explanation that it's still available on my previous device , and also on my tablet (both using MiX version 6.56.5)
My tablet is  running the same major Android version (11)  as my new Phone.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Aug 1, 2021)

CoolRaoul said:


> Without notice ?  (I've been unable to find any information about that) @HootanParsa  can you please confirm?
> And what can be the explanation that it's still available on my previous device , and also on my tablet (both using MiX version 6.56.5)
> My tablet is  running the same major Android version (11)  as my new Phone.

Click to collapse



If you read the changelog before downloading a new version you always know what changed. If you missed, still can find the changelog in post #5 of the development thread.


----------



## CoolRaoul (Aug 1, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> If you read the changelog before downloading a new version you always know what changed. If you missed, still can find the changelog in post #5 of the development thread.

Click to collapse



Anyway I've found that post:








						[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer v6.x Released (fully-featured file manager)
					

[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer (full-featured file manager)  Hello everyone! My name is Hootan. I work on XDA in my free time and this file explorer is my favorite Android project!   MiXplorer   mix of explorers (SD, FTP, Lan, Cloud and other storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




_"Removed TCP server. Use FTP/Share server" is in "v6.57.0_B21070510" changelog._

I *never* used that version. 6.56.5 is still installed on my previous smartphone.

I didn't remember having downloaded a new version on any of my Android devices recently .
On the last one, which I've set up yesterday; MixPlorer has been "pushed" using Samsung SmartSync from my previous device. And on that device it's still the 6.56.5 version which is installed.


So, to restart fresh, I've full uninstalled all MiX  instances (beta and not beta) from my new device.
Reinstalled (non beta) version 6.56.5 from ApkMirror
After that updated to latest available version using "settings => about => update" menu and applied the update from the downloaded version.
Strangely, after that, "about" menu stills indicate I'm using 6.56.5 version and "update" replies _"You already have the latest updates"_.
And, the "tcp server" is back!

Last question, the  PlayStore page of MixPlorer "silver" version
stills indicates that "tcp server" is included:





Does that mean that tcp server will still be available in the _"silver version"_ then?
(I could switch to that version even I would be disappointed that my purchase of SMB plugin would become useless since it's included in the full paid package)


----------



## marciozomb13 (Aug 1, 2021)

CoolRaoul said:


> Anyway I've found that post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know. But every purchase you made is considered a contribution to the well deserved years of development and support. Silver is a just a convenience asked for many users who doesn't want to have the "trouble" of installing manually a couple of free top tier software.


----------



## CoolRaoul (Aug 1, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> every purchase you made is considered a contribution to the well deserved years of development and support. Silver is a just a convenience

Click to collapse



I would be ok to switch to that version if this is a guaranty that no features will be suppressed (unless there is a valid reason for that). Otherwise I will stick with the free  + payed SMB addon version .


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 1, 2021)

CoolRaoul said:


> I would be ok to switch to that version if this is a guaranty that no features will be suppressed (unless there is a valid reason for that). Otherwise I will stick with the free  + payed SMB addon version .

Click to collapse



What is valid to one person is irrelevant to another.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 1, 2021)

This seems so simple and embarrassing to ask (I have held off for a while), but I did search first, and all I came up with is themes and skins; which is not what I think I am looking for.

I know I can change the font size with a pinch-to-zoom,but is there any menu item to be able to set it to an exact font size, and be the same between tabs? I find if i try to pinch to zoom, its different between tabs / never exactly the same.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 1, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> This seems so simple and embarrassing to ask (I have held off for a while), but I did search first, and all I came up with is themes and skins; which is not what I think I am looking for.
> 
> I know I can change the fint size with a pinch-to-zoom,but is there any menu item to be able to set it to an exact font size, and be the same between tabs? I find if i try to pinch to zoom, its different between tabs / never exactly the same.

Click to collapse



IIRC there is no way to set the UI font size to specific value, or if there is it was added recently, or it requires some MiX theme/skin knowledge. In the editor the font size can be set to a specific value.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 1, 2021)

CoolRaoul said:


> I would be ok to switch to that version if this is a guaranty that no features will be suppressed (unless there is a valid reason for that). Otherwise I will stick with the free  + payed SMB addon version .

Click to collapse



FYI these things are not mutually exclusive. It's possible to purchase silver just to support development (which many people consider to be a valid reason for purchase) and to use use either silver or the XDA version. It's even possible to have both on the device at the same time since they use different package names (although that's generally not recommended). For example; I use the XDA version with all add-ons including the one you mentioned (which may be free now) on most devices, and I run silver on one device just support development and test.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Aug 1, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> This seems so simple and embarrassing to ask (I have held off for a while), but I did search first, and all I came up with is themes and skins; which is not what I think I am looking for.
> 
> I know I can change the fint size with a pinch-to-zoom,but is there any menu item to be able to set it to an exact font size, and be the same between tabs? I find if i try to pinch to zoom, its different between tabs / never exactly the same.

Click to collapse



None of the strings in theme allow to customize sizes of fonts, unfortunately.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Aug 1, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> This seems so simple and embarrassing to ask (I have held off for a while), but I did search first, and all I came up with is themes and skins; which is not what I think I am looking for.
> 
> I know I can change the fint size with a pinch-to-zoom,but is there any menu item to be able to set it to an exact font size, and be the same between tabs? I find if i try to pinch to zoom, its different between tabs / never exactly the same.

Click to collapse




IronTechmonkey said:


> IIRC there is no way to set the UI font size to specific value, or if there is it was added recently, or it requires some MiX theme/skin knowledge. In the editor the font size can be set to a specific value.

Click to collapse




marciozomb13 said:


> None of the strings in theme allow to customize sizes of fonts, unfortunately.

Click to collapse



I believe someone asked for this once ? Maybe we should post about it in development anyway to bump it, it'd be a good option to have.


----------



## hudson4351 (Aug 5, 2021)

When I'm sending a text on my Galaxy S8 and tap the image icon to attach a picture, it opens the Samsung Gallery app by default. Is there any way to change this to use MiXplorer instead?


----------



## J.Michael (Aug 5, 2021)

hudson4351 said:


> When I'm sending a text on my Galaxy S8 and tap the image icon to attach a picture, it opens the Samsung Gallery app by default. Is there any way to change this to use MiXplorer instead?

Click to collapse



Check the app info for Gallery.  If it admits to being "Set as default", see if you can clear that.

I don't have anything "Set to default", so when I'm in Mixplorer and tap a .jpg, it gives me a bunch of choices.


----------



## rsngfrce (Aug 5, 2021)

hudson4351 said:


> When I'm sending a text on my Galaxy S8 and tap the image icon to attach a picture, it opens the Samsung Gallery app by default. Is there any way to change this to use MiXplorer instead?

Click to collapse



Another thing you might want to try is use an app like Default Apps or Default Apps Manager (I find they function somewhat differently, so I have both) to see what apps are default for what.


----------



## 420lbsound (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey there. I have a question about encryption. I was experimenting and encrypted a file and now i can't find it. I thought that i had just the "delete original" option checked but i may have also checked "filename". Was using the Encryption feature and not Archive.


----------



## Darnrain1 (Aug 8, 2021)

Feature request:

I have Mixplorer silver and would like to play mp3 files remotely over samba network. I tried but the player does not  play the mp3 files remotely. Videos work perfect playing over samba network.


----------



## CoolRaoul (Aug 10, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> What is valid to one person is irrelevant to another.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure that removing features is relevant to nobody.


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 10, 2021)

CoolRaoul said:


> I'm pretty sure that removing features is relevant to nobody.

Click to collapse



It is if it makes the app less cluttered, or improves performance.


----------



## CoolRaoul (Aug 10, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> It is if it makes the app less cluttered, or improves performance.

Click to collapse


_"less cluttered"_? We're talking of TCP Server here.
And how could it have any impact on performance since it's not running by default?


----------



## marciozomb13 (Aug 10, 2021)

It's worthy for the developer if just 1% of the active users access it. And there's equivalent options in the app itself.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 11, 2021)

CoolRaoul said:


> I'm pretty sure that removing features is relevant to nobody.

Click to collapse




marciozomb13 said:


> It's worthy for the developer if just 1% of the active users access it. And there's equivalent options in the app itself.

Click to collapse



and to add to that, the maintenance/upkeep & testing of the code for the dev is not zero.


----------



## CoolRaoul (Aug 11, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> It's worthy for the developer if just 1% of the active users access it. And there's equivalent options in the app itself.

Click to collapse



Ok, I see, if it's for the benefit of the dev then ...  
I suggest removing mail.ru and Yandex storage too, pretty sure very few users using that too.

Anyway, I will check if_ "share to"_ action can be an workable alternative for any file type. If yes that'll be fine.


----------



## Valour549 (Aug 14, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> 1) Main Thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691
> This is the best place to start for people who want the latest stable version, which is usually available in post 2. This is also where you can get the latest beta version. Note: it is always a good idea to check the main thread's OPs to see what version # is flagged as stable, as well as check the change-log.

Click to collapse



There are 7 attachments in the main thread, and the word "stable" is nowhere to be found.

I've heard many great things about this app, yet downloading the correct APK has proven confusing already because the author didn't label the files clearly enough for the average user to know which is the right one for them.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 14, 2021)

Valour549 said:


> There are 7 attachments in the main thread, and the word "stable" is nowhere to be found.
> 
> I've heard many great things about this app, yet downloading the correct APK has proven confusing already because the author didn't label the files clearly enough for the average user to know which is the right one for them.

Click to collapse



With MiXplorer the current non-beta version is typically listed by name and version number while the betas distinctly indicate beta (but this may have changed). Since development is by definition ongoing process these references and terminology can change over time. In fact: for what it's worth as I review those files there seems to have been some movement in promoting the recent beta to a release candidate which has the letters RC in the name while the "stable" version seems to have been removed. This might indicate a change in the way the developer is rolling out the app. As to the use of the word stable I can understand the confusion; I was using it as a general descriptor but when we have clarity about the terminology and I have time then I will tweak the language in that post. Thanks for mentioning it.

I think that for your for your purposes the applicable release candidate (RC) would suffice.


----------



## Valour549 (Aug 14, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> With MiXplorer the current non-beta version is typically listed by name and version number while the betas distinctly indicate beta (but this may have changed). Since development is by definition ongoing process these references and terminology can change over time. In fact: for what it's worth as I review those files there seems to have been some movement in promoting the recent beta to a release candidate which has the letters RC in the name while the "stable" version seems to have been removed. This might indicate a change in the way the developer is rolling out the app. As to the use of the word stable I can understand the confusion; I was using it as a general descriptor but when we have clarity about the terminology and I have time then I will tweak the language in that post. Thanks for mentioning it.
> 
> I think that for your for your purposes the applicable release candidate (RC) would suffice.

Click to collapse



But there are two with RC in their name:

MiXplorer_v6.57.1-RC_B21070520.apk
MiXplorer_v6.57.1-API26-RC_B21070520.apk

I have a Samsung phone and an HTC phone, and I've no clue what API26 is and if I'm supposed to use that version.

Again I think all this needs to be more clearly labelled for the average user.


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 14, 2021)

Valour549 said:


> But there are two with RC in their name:
> 
> MiXplorer_v6.57.1-RC_B21070520.apk
> MiXplorer_v6.57.1-API26-RC_B21070520.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



Android 8.0 is API level 26


----------



## Valour549 (Aug 14, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Android 8.0 is API level 26

Click to collapse



So with Android 11, this means I should use MiXplorer_v6.57.1-RC_B21070520.apk ?

What about Android versions between 8 and 11?

On a side note, if API 26 is Android 8.0, shouldn't Android 11 be API 29?


----------



## sd_shadow (Aug 14, 2021)

Valour549 said:


> ...On a side note, if API 26 is Android 8.0, shouldn't Android 11 be API 29?

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 14, 2021)

Valour549 said:


> But there are two with RC in their name:
> 
> MiXplorer_v6.57.1-RC_B21070520.apk
> MiXplorer_v6.57.1-API26-RC_B21070520.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree that some of these things are clear but I'm just another user like you who happens to maintain the FAQ. Although I can cover most stuff with an exploration of the app, in some cases we are all in the same situation, awaiting more clarity. Also, in spite of the fact that things could be more clear there is an expectation on each of us to search for answers. Again, I agree with your perception of the lack of clarity and I'm not callously sending you a way to search, just reminding that it is an expectation and that in this case the search words are distinct and would find results. Also sometimes another user will know the answer and just posted as happened here.


----------



## J.Michael (Aug 14, 2021)

@Valour549 Try the one that does not specify API level.  If you have a problem accessing some directories, try the API26 version -- I think there was a time when an app that declared itself to be using an earlier API was not immediately crippled by one of Android's innovative improvements in security.


----------



## staryoun1 (Aug 14, 2021)

Hello. I read FAQ but i have 2 question.

What is "section" in the sort options? I don't know what it means.

And is there different sort options for each folder? For example, I want to sort folders as date and files as name.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Aug 14, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> ... one of Android's innovative improvements in security.

Click to collapse


----------



## Valour549 (Aug 15, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> @Valour549 Try the one that does not specify API level.  If you have a problem accessing some directories, try the API26 version -- I think there was a time when an app that declared itself to be using an earlier API was not immediately crippled by one of Android's innovative improvements in security.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help, I got the APK's working fine.

Unfortunately it seems MiXplorer doesn't do what I hoped it could do, and high hopes I had reading all the rave reviews! Then again there's always the chance I did something wrong, so maybe you guys could give it a try and see if your results differ.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 22, 2021)

Valour549 said:


> Thanks for the help, I got the APK's working fine.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems MiXplorer doesn't do what I hoped it could do, and high hopes I had reading all the rave reviews! Then again there's always the chance I did something wrong, so maybe you guys could give it a try and see if your results differ.

Click to collapse



I suspect that you've encountered one of android's limitations but without the type of details suggested in the troubleshooting and bug reporting post (post 7 of this thread) it's hard to tell what might be fixed by using the version of the app targeted for a particular API, or changing settings in an SU manager, or encountering an unavoidable limitation. That being said, even if you provided those details we users of the app might not be able to figure it out. The developer, HootanParsa, may be able to shed light on the problem or specify what details would be most helpful but please note that they are sometimes away from the thread for some periods of time and we seem to be in one of those periods of time now. I suggest staying tuned to the thread, and when the developer returns perhaps taking the question to the main thread and providing those details.

BTW, apologies if I missed a previous description, I did review the thread, but now that the APKs and  installation have been sorted out, what was it that you wanted to do in MiX but could not do?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 22, 2021)

staryoun1 said:


> Hello. I read FAQ but i have 2 question.
> 
> What is "section" in the sort options? I don't know what it means.
> 
> And is there different sort options for each folder? For example, I want to sort folders as date and files as name.

Click to collapse



With "sections"enabled, then when you scroll using the grabber on the right side there will be a hovering pop up showing where you are in the alphabetic, date, or size range.

As for sorting: IIRC When "change view mode globally" is enabled then the sort order should be the same for all folders. When that setting is disabled then the sort order is recursive - going from the current folder down. If you want to use different sortcriteria going down the tree then you would set the sort order of the folders individually from the top down. This is admittedly inconvenient and can be accidentally disrupted by changing the order higher up the tree. Also, it's possible that some things have changed since I last explored this but that's my recollection.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 25, 2021)

I have a feature request, but I thought I better check if it isn't there already, as this app is hella featured, beyond everything I can find.

I have a couple of common situations where I repeatedly use MiX in specific ways, and each specific use, would be best served by different groups of tabs. Currently I have many tabs to serve these and all the many different situational/uses.

What I would like is to have a kinda of switch between arrangements. One way of doing this would be load up different mic files, for the different use cases.

It would be good to have a menu item(s) to switch between these mic's. Maybe this could already be done with shortcuts in the menu?


----------



## Valour549 (Aug 30, 2021)

How to get rid of the heart icon for folders that you've bookmarked?

Or change the heart icon to something else like a star would be OK too.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Aug 30, 2021)

Valour549 said:


> How to get rid of the heart icon for folders that you've bookmarked?
> 
> Or change the heart icon to something else like a star would be OK too.

Click to collapse



Make a custom theme or edit someone else's file.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 31, 2021)

Regarding being able to see other app's files in /Data/Data on Android 11:

The FAQ is beginning to remind me of a line from a skit by the old comedy troupe Monty Python about how to write a great work of literature. To paraphrase: "Well, we've got all the words, now we just have to get them in the right order". To that point the FAQ could use a bit of an overhaul but for now links to the discussion about /data/data have been added to some of the FAQ's original posts. Due to the age of those posts they probably wont appear at the top of search result but should now be easier to find.

MiX Nuggets and Settings
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352

BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157367

More people were responsible for putting this solution "on the map" than I recall or can list here but that can be seen by reading the surrounding discussion.


----------



## J.Michael (Aug 31, 2021)

@IronTechmonkey Those links (in post 1769) do not work for me.  (Broke the matrix)

Going to an early post and following link to Nuggets, then to "viewing other apps' directories" worked.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 1, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> @IronTechmonkey Those links (in post 1769) do not work for me.  (Broke the matrix)
> 
> Going to an early post and following link to Nuggets, then to "viewing other apps' directories" worked.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up. The new forums append the period at the end of the sentence to the URL. Fixed. thanks again.


----------



## Valour549 (Sep 2, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> Make a custom theme or edit someone else's file.

Click to collapse



What's the easiest way to do that? Any guides.


----------



## LeshaRB (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi I have problems with Text editor
1. Go to Google contacts
2. Download contacts in csv
3. Open csv in text editor
4. Try select any phone number

The app doesn't response.
It's very very old bug


----------



## marciozomb13 (Sep 2, 2021)

Valour549 said:


> What's the easiest way to do that? Any guides.

Click to collapse










						[Tutorial] MiXplorer – Themes & Skins – How to make them?
					

This is a Tutorial for you to make your own themes and skins for MiXplorer. You can either start from scratch, or take an existing theme and change the resources used by replacing them with the ones you like. This is a very simple process and...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 2, 2021)

LeshaRB said:


> Hi I have problems with Text editor
> 1. Go to Google contacts
> 2. Download contacts in csv
> 3. Open csv in text editor
> ...

Click to collapse



If this has worked in the past or if there is a reasonable expectation that it should work and you can reproduce it, I would suggest logging it and sharing device details and the log in the main thread. This FAQ post describes logging: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157367


----------



## rsngfrce (Sep 2, 2021)

Valour549 said:


> What's the easiest way to do that? Any guides.

Click to collapse



A link to a guide was already provided, but basically:

Find an existing theme you like. Change the extension from 'mit' to 'zip". Extract the file. Inside the extracted folder will be a folder called "drawable". Inside the "drawable" folder are the icons the theme uses, find the one(s) you want to change and replace them with the icon you want to use (named the same as the one you're replacing). Archive the top level theme folder as a zip. Rename the extension to "mit". The theme is now ready to be installed. 

If you get an error or something goes wrong with the theme, remove it in the "skins" setting and reload the default or one you know works. 

I am far from an artist, but I have been very happy with the icons I have modified using the app Iconic.


----------



## Valour549 (Sep 2, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> A link to a guide was already provided, but basically:
> 
> Find an existing theme you like. Change the extension from 'mit' to 'zip". Extract the file. Inside the extracted folder will be a folder called "drawable". Inside the "drawable" folder are the icons the theme uses, find the one(s) you want to change and replace them with the icon you want to use (named the same as the one you're replacing). Archive the top level theme folder as a zip. Rename the extension to "mit". The theme is now ready to be installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent! Thanks a lot for that wonderful explanation.


----------



## Valour549 (Sep 12, 2021)

rsngfrce said:


> A link to a guide was already provided, but basically:
> 
> Find an existing theme you like. Change the extension from 'mit' to 'zip". Extract the file. Inside the extracted folder will be a folder called "drawable". Inside the "drawable" folder are the icons the theme uses, find the one(s) you want to change and replace them with the icon you want to use (named the same as the one you're replacing). Archive the top level theme folder as a zip. Rename the extension to "mit". The theme is now ready to be installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I've read through the [Tutorial] Themes & Skins thread thoroughly and am pretty sure I haven't made any mistakes.

Every time I edit this theme (either simply change an icon for another, or delete the Fonts folder because I don't want any font changes), I can no longer import it, doing so gives "Failed".

In this video I change mit extensions to zip, I grab an icon from one theme, paste it into the other theme. I change extension from zip back to mit. I hit import and it fails.

I have also tried doing it the long way, where after changing extension to zip, I actually extract the folders, replace icons, then archive back into zip, then change extension back to mit.

But either way it made no difference, still results in "Failed".


----------



## bananenmann66 (Sep 14, 2021)

hello, can you please tell me which version is the correct one for Amazon Fire Cube (2nd Generation, > Fire OS 7 > Android Level 28  > Android 9) ... sorry, I'm a newbie an despite having found this Fire Cube Informtions I still don't know which Mixplorer Version is the correct one. Could you please gve me a direkt link?

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## jj0011 (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi.

I'm running MiXplorer 6.57.1  in Android TV (Chromecast with Google TV device). When setting FTP server, it doesn't allow me to specify username/password. So ftp client will fail to connect.

How do I specify username/password?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 20, 2021)

jj0011 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm running MiXplorer 6.57.1  in Android TV (Chromecast with Google TV device). When setting FTP server, it doesn't allow me to specify username/password. So ftp client will fail to connect.
> 
> How do I specify username/password?

Click to collapse



Normally it goes like this:

> Open Servers (icon on bottom bar or in overflow (3 dot) menu depending on button configuration and screen properties).

> Tap Pencil icon next to Start FTP Server to edit server properties.

> Enter Username and Password.

Note: The root of the FTP server as seen by the client varies contextually depending how you start the server. Once you get the credentials sorted out you can check the Servers FAQ post for those details.

I don't know if there are any known limitations regarding running the FTP server on android TV but if the aforementioned does not work then you could provide more details and screenshots depicting where it is not meeting expectations then maybe it could be figured out.

Also, if lack of touchscreen is an issue you might be able to run the server using the broadcast receiver as decribed here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-73832025

I don't know if the information in that post is still relevant or applicable to your situation so I  recommend that you search this thread and the main thread for "Android TV" and review the posts yourself because you would be better able to interpret them.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 20, 2021)

jj0011 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm running MiXplorer 6.57.1  in Android TV (Chromecast with Google TV device). When setting FTP server, it doesn't allow me to specify username/password. So ftp client will fail to connect.
> 
> How do I specify username/password?

Click to collapse



Or are you asking how you set up the server on your android TV FTP server?


----------



## J.Michael (Sep 20, 2021)

bananenmann66 said:


> hello, can you please tell me which version is the correct one for Amazon Fire Cube (2nd Generation, > Fire OS 7 > Android Level 28  > Android 9) ... sorry, I'm a newbie an despite having found this Fire Cube Informtions I still don't know which Mixplorer Version is the correct one. Could you please gve me a direkt link?
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!

Click to collapse



The first post in this thread describes where to get Mixplorer.
The second post in the "main" thread has several versions attached. I would usually say try the highest (latest version, highest API); if it doesn't work, try the lower API version. Since you're on Android 9, maybe you should go straight to the API 26 version -- I found some place that said Android 9 was API 28. I've never paid attention before.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 20, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Or are you asking how you set up the server on your android TV FTP server?

Click to collapse



I was wondering if that was a possibility but figured that the question; "How do I specify username and password?" would  apply to the MiX FTP server config. If to your point the previous statement in the request was about an FTP server elsewhere which does not allow the configuration of username and password then it would seem there's no need to specify it in MiX. So the request itself is a logical riddle. Thanks for covering it from the flipside. That's not a geographical joke but I suppose it could be IIRC.


----------



## jj0011 (Sep 20, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Normally it goes like this:
> 
> > Open Servers (icon on bottom bar or in overflow (3 dot) menu depending on button configuration and screen properties).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks a lot. May seem a silly question and an obvious answer to you. But it was really useful !

Problem was with Android TV (phone Android was behaving as you said).  Didn't try the FTP widget hack you mention, it was easier. Without touch screen , I can just select the FTP server option and hold for a couple of seconds the 'press' button. This is equivalent to clicking the pencil.

I can now create users. There is a pre-created user 'Admin', without password. But for some reason I cannot use it if I just start the ftp server. I need go to the 'pencil-box-to-create-users' before. Is this a bug or intended? It would be useful to have a pre-configured user.


----------



## thawizard (Sep 20, 2021)

Is it still possible to use the duplicate feature mentioned back in the thread/faq?
Because long press on address bar doesn't show any 'Duplicate' entry for me


----------



## marciozomb13 (Sep 20, 2021)

thawizard said:


> Is it still possible to use the duplicate feature mentioned back in the thread/faq?
> Because long press on address bar doesn't show any 'Duplicate' entry for me

Click to collapse



Overflow button - tools.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 20, 2021)

jj0011 said:


> Thanks a lot. May seem a silly question and an obvious answer to you. But it was really useful !
> 
> Problem was with Android TV (phone Android was behaving as you said).  Didn't try the FTP widget hack you mention, it was easier. Without touch screen , I can just select the FTP server option and hold for a couple of seconds the 'press' button. This is equivalent to clicking the pencil.
> 
> I can now create users. There is a pre-created user 'Admin', without password. But for some reason I cannot use it if I just start the ftp server. I need go to the 'pencil-box-to-create-users' before. Is this a bug or intended? It would be useful to have a pre-configured user.

Click to collapse



I'm glad it worked but FYI, I had no clue and still don't about how things worked on Android TV. I merely searched for Android TV. Please take that as a good-natured search nag.

As to "create users" AFAIK there is only the one to which you would grant access. In case you are unable to see the regular MiX FTP config panel this is what it looks like (skin and theme differences excepted).




A pre-configured user, which implies known password and access by anyone, would be seen by me and probably other people as a security risk, and does not seem necessary.


----------



## nicospanas (Sep 21, 2021)

Whenever I do a global search in mixplorer, it redirects to native file explorer, in the Android's data folder with the prompt "use this folder". What should I do to avoid this, please?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 21, 2021)

nicospanas said:


> Whenever I do a global search in mixplorer, it redirects to native file explorer, in the Android's data folder with the prompt "use this folder". What should I do to avoid this, please?

Click to collapse



Without relevant details about the device any suggestions would be just guesswork. To figure out what is going on please provide device details and log (which would include some of the requisite details)  as described in post 7 of this thread.

[EDIT] Upon rereading  your post it occurs to me that this could be a permissions issue, ie a request from OS for permission to access the drive (which would be presented in native file manager). Before getting to a log, share details about the device and if possible a screenshot of the prompt in the native file manager. If it is a permissions prompt then selecting the root of the drive then OK might handle it. You can see the "Installing MiXplorer" section of the OPs of this thread for a bit more detail about the permissions prompt. There may be some limitations or workarounds required to handle that and this is where the device detail are important to prevent the dog from chasing it's tail rather than the rabbit (as it were).


----------



## nicospanas (Sep 21, 2021)

IronTechMonkey said:
			
		

> Without relevant details about the device any suggestions would be just guesswork. To figure out what is going on please provide device details and log (which would include some of the requisite details) as described in post 7 of this thread.
> 
> [EDIT] Upon rereading your post it occurs to me that this could be a permissions issue, ie a request from OS for permission to access the drive (which would be presented in native file manager). Before getting to a log, share details about the device and if possible a screenshot of the prompt in the native file manager. If it is a permissions prompt then selecting the root of the drive then OK might handle it. You can see the "Installing MiXplorer" section of the OPs of this thread for a bit more detail about the permissions prompt. There may be some limitations or workarounds required to handle that and this is where the device detail are important to prevent the dog from chasing it's tail rather than the rabbit (as it were).

Click to collapse




Hi, and thanks for your reply. I have attached 2 screenshots, the first when I start the search in mixplorer and the second is from where it redirects me. I have a Samsung a21s with Android 11 and NOT rooted. I had a look at the OP's instalation post, as you suggested, but I can't find setting "Navigate to Root".

Redirection is at data folder, should I change it to root or it would only be for the particular action (search in this case)? How can I give access permanently?


----------



## J.Michael (Sep 21, 2021)

nicospanas said:


> ... I can't find setting "Navigate to Root".

Click to collapse



There is no setting  "Navigate to Root".  The suggestion was, when presented with what looks like a file manager and told to select a folder, *you* navigate to the root directory.  You might be able to tap where it says "Buritt's A21s" on the second line.  You might have to find the button that moves you to the parent directory, and use that button repeatedly.


----------



## nicospanas (Sep 21, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> There is no setting  "Navigate to Root".  The suggestion was, when presented with what looks like a file manager and told to select a folder, *you* navigate to the root directory.  You might be able to tap where it says "Buritt's A21s" on the second line.  You might have to find the button that moves you to the parent directory, and use that button repeatedly.

Click to collapse



Would that be the internal storage directory? The file manager doesn't seem to have a root directory. (there's no sd card inside the phone)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 21, 2021)

nicospanas said:


> Would that be the internal storage directory? The file manager doesn't seem to have a root directory. (there's no sd card inside the phone)

Click to collapse



With @J.Michael's description in mind here is a definition that may be helpful:  The root of a drive is the first level in the directory structure, the directory structure is called the tree hence root being the beginning. It seems that in your case, as in many cases, the internal drive bears the name of the device.


----------



## nicospanas (Sep 21, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> With @J.Michael's description in mind here is a definition that may be helpful:  The root of a drive is the first level in the directory structure, the directory structure is called the tree hence root being the beginning. It seems that in your case, as in many cases, the internal drive bears the name of the device.

Click to collapse



As you know, mixplorer has a directory named root and another that's called internal storage. When I'm redirected to the "other" file manager there is no directory called "root", and the internal storage seems to be the first level. That is confusing me. So, when I do a search at mixplorer's root and it redirects me to the file manager, is it ok to click on the "use this folder" under internal storage, as this seems to be the first level there? Will that prevent mixplorer from searching also its root level?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 21, 2021)

nicospanas said:


> As you know, mixplorer has a directory named root and another that's called internal storage. When I'm redirected to the "other" file manager there is no directory called "root", and the internal storage seems to be the first level. That is confusing me. So, when I do a search at mixplorer's root and it redirects me to the file manager, is it ok to click on the "use this folder" under internal storage, as this seems to be the first level there? Will that prevent mixplorer from searching also its root level?

Click to collapse




Tightening up the terminology a bit: Remembering that the system root of the device may be called root or / and that in general terms the top level of any drive is the root of the drive, it may seem incongruous to be granting permission to the root of the internal storage as a byproduct of having tapped the system root in MiXplorer but that is to the point; this is a troubleshooting step. This will not give MiXplorer root access to the device. Note that on non-rooted devices you may be able to see folders in the system root but not their contents except the ones that are part of the file manager app itself or ones that are mapped to user storage locations which don't require root. This is just to get rid of that prompt so you can then get down to determining if the prompt reoccurs even after being obliged, or if there are any areas that you cannot access which should be accessible on a non rooted device. If obliging it does not work - then it's time to log it and perhaps to wait for someone who has more experience with a similar device to chime in. I've never had to do this on my non-rooted Moto devices for which I grant all necessary permissions immediately after installation.


----------



## J.Michael (Sep 21, 2021)

nicospanas said:


> As you know, mixplorer has a directory named root and another that's called internal storage. When I'm redirected to the "other" file manager there is no directory called "root", and the internal storage seems to be the first level. That is confusing me. So, when I do a search at mixplorer's root and it redirects me to the file manager, is it ok to click on the "use this folder" under internal storage, as this seems to be the first level there? Will that prevent mixplorer from searching also its root level?

Click to collapse



I don't know what you are searching for, but I don't think you are going to have much luck.

When @IronTechmonkey said "navigate to root", I assumed he meant *the* root directory -- there is only one, its name in UNIX is "/", it is the "root" of everything visible as a file.

Maybe I misunderstood what you are trying to do, but I regularly want to search blindly, everywhere, so I often want to start at "root".  The trouble is, very little of the file system is available, even for searching, if you do not have "root" privilege, i.e., the privilege to override the usual permission guards set on files.

Possibly responsive to your question:  Internal Storage is a subset of the entire device file system.  It is "mounted" somewhere.  The way you identify it varies according to how you are working.  From a command line, you would need to know one of the "paths" to get to it, like, maybe, "/sdcard".  (I know, it isn't really on an SD-card, but at some point in history, it seemed like a good name to somebody.)  In a file manager, it is liable to be identified as "Internal Storage" and, as you say, there may be no way to "go up" to its parent.

From your screenshots, it was not clear to me who was asking you to pick a directory, or what he was going to do with it.  I think, if your phone is not rooted, you are not going to be able to browse "/data".


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 21, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> , but I regularly want to search blindly, everywhere, so I often want to start at "root".  The trouble is, very little of the file system is available, even for searching, if you do not have "root" privilege, i.e., the privilege to override the usual permission guards set on files.

Click to collapse



Regarding global searches, we were once able to search that way (at least on rooted devices); it took a long time but it was accurate and effective. More recently, even on my rooted devices global searches from root have not been finding items on internal or external SD as in previous android versions. That could be because of new Google restrictions and/or differences between LOS and Stock Moto but to your point - on non-rooted devices not much is likely to be found through root and on a device with only one drive it makes sense to search from the top of that drive for most things.


----------



## nicospanas (Sep 21, 2021)

@IronTechmonkey 
@J.Michael 

I really appreciate your explanations guys and I think I am starting to understand what is happening. So, let me rephrase my question: Is there a one time permission to mixplorer that will give it access to everywhere that an unrooted mixplorer can reach, or will I have to give access per case?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 21, 2021)

nicospanas said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> @J.Michael
> 
> I really appreciate your explanations guys and I think I am starting to understand what is happening. So, let me rephrase my question: Is there a one time permission to mixplorer that will give it access to everywhere that an unrooted mixplorer can reach, or will I have to give access per case?

Click to collapse



If this is the permission prompt I think it is (I'm not 100% sure it is) then typically you would only have to do it once per drive - internal, external, USB - after which you would be able to browse those drives without seeing the prompt again.


----------



## nicospanas (Sep 22, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If this is the permission prompt I think it is (I'm not 100% sure it is) then typically you would only have to do it once per drive - internal, external, USB - after which you would be able to browse those drives without seeing the prompt again.

Click to collapse



I clicked on "use this folder" once for internal storage and once for data folder (that's where it was redirecting by default on search) and now it seems I don't get the prompt anymore. It is really strange to me that as systems advance, things that were simple, become more complicated for the everyday user. I have used mixplorer in older devices with older android versions, and didn't have to do any of this. Anyway, thanks a lot for your help and patience. Really appreciate it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 22, 2021)

nicospanas said:


> I clicked on "use this folder" once for internal storage and once for data folder (that's where it was redirecting by default on search) and now it seems I don't get the prompt anymore. It is really strange to me that as systems advance, things that were simple, become more complicated for the everyday user. I have used mixplorer in older devices with older android versions, and didn't have to do any of this. Anyway, thanks a lot for your help and patience. Really appreciate it.

Click to collapse



You answered your own musing with the statement "as systems advance". As Google has advanced   upon us there have been increasing levels of restrictions about what an app can see on the device and what we can do with the devices. The advancement is not necessarily in our interest, it may include a veil of security but it is primarily in the interest of Google being able to make money by tracking our habits and controlling our data while also assuring that we purchase devices as frequently as possible.


----------



## roihershberg (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello. I really like the feature of "Symbolic link" where it creates a ".lnk" file that points to a certain file or directory.
However, I'm trying to figure out the format of the file and how I can create those files without MiXplorer. For example, I could create a script in Termux that creates a lot of ".lnk" files that otherwise would take very long time in MiXplorer.
Does anyone know the format of those ".lnk" files and how to create them manually outside of MiXplorer?


----------



## J.Michael (Sep 28, 2021)

roihershberg said:


> Hello. I really like the feature of "Symbolic link" where it creates a ".lnk" file that points to a certain file or directory.
> However, I'm trying to figure out the format of the file and how I can create those files without MiXplorer. For example, I could create a script in Termux that creates a lot of ".lnk" files that otherwise would take very long time in MiXplorer.
> Does anyone know the format of those ".lnk" files and how to create them manually outside of MiXplorer?

Click to collapse



Do these ".lnk" files work on a non-UNIX filesystem?

In UNIX/Linux/Android filesystems, there is a notion of "link", with "hard" and "soft" links.  You use the command 
	
	



```
ln -s actual-file-or-directory new-name
```
 to create a "soft" or "symbolic" link.
"ln" is a program, probably available in any shell environment.


----------



## roihershberg (Sep 29, 2021)

@J.Michael Those symlinks that you talk about are a feature of the file system. Android does support them because Android uses the ext4 file system which supports symlinks. For example `/sdcard` is a symlink to `/storage/emulated/0`.
But when you want to create symlinks inside `/storage/emulated/0` it's a whole different story. This directory also known as the "Internal storage" is an emulated file system. It's emulating a FAT file system. So you cannot create symlinks in the Internal Storage as it is an emulation layer on top of the ext4 file system and exposes a different file system that does not support symlinks.
You can read more about it here.

However, if you have root you can access the Internal Storage outside of the emulation layer by accessing it from this directory: `/data/media/0`. From there you can create regular symlinks with the `ln` command that you specified. I have root but I don't want to mess with the Internal Storage outside of `/storage/emulated/0`. It might brake the permissions there and I don't want to take the risk. Btw, I read that if you create a symlink in `/data/media/0` it does appear in `/storage/emulated/0` but you can't open it.

So what MiXplorer does to integrate symbolic links in the Internal Storage without even root is that it creates a file with `.lnk` extension and I assume that it stores the path of the destination file in the content of that `.lnk` file. It is similar to the `.lnk` files in Windows which are the shortcuts we all know. But I saw that the implementation of those `.lnk` files are different than those in Windows so it appears that it is a unique implementation for MiXplorer and only MiXplorer understand those files and which files they are pointing to.
My goal is to figure out the implementation of those files so I can create them myself outside of MiXplorer and even create a program like `ln` and use it in Termux.
The implementation is very weird. For example, if I create a symbolic link file (clicking the "plus" button and then "Symbolic link") and choose the name to be `example.txt` and the path of the file `/storage/emulated/0/example.txt` as well as creating an `example.txt` file the content of the symbolic link (`example.txt.lnk`) is `HzRo5Ykj5xAIRa9GQgOmq0RHACgPmjRyxJHzjw==`.
This is the gibberish that I want to decode. I want to know how to create this nonsense myself so that MiXplorer recognizes it as a proper symbolic link. I tried to decode it with base64 (because it's similar) but it didn't work. It's something else.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 29, 2021)

Boltezz said:


> Regarding the searching,
> Being a naive ...its hard for me to completely understand what @DiamondJohn  and @IronTechmonkey are stating...
> 
> I would like to help..but would require someone to guide me..

Click to collapse



My test, Motivated by curiosity about whether or not searches from the root of the device would find results on the SD cards, was mechanical and apart from descriptions about why Android behaves as it does. In spite of what might have seemed like disagreement among others about the workings of the android system, the results of the tests supported assertions made by all of those who have participated in the discussion, in particular...

*Paths: *
In the Android system the SD cards which we perceive to be individual and isolated drives can be accessed through any of a number of different paths starting at the root of the device and going through system directories to the SD cards. In my post about the test, the first group of paths listed are general examples of some of those paths having nothing to do with the results of the test. It is likely that on your device you would be able to navigate through some of those paths to the SD card, although on a non-rooted device some of them may not show any files in the location. Try it. The second list of paths are all of the locations where the file was found in my 2nd test. At that point in practical terms to the user, there are only 2 copies of the file but there are 13 iterations of the file in the search results. Some of those iterations are duplicates of the same item in the same two locations (internal SD and external SD) and a few of them may be byproducts in system locations of having copied the file.

*Media Library:*
When you reboot an android device some media scanner services which are part of the operating system scan the device for a variety of file types and records those results in a database. On a smaller scale, when files are modified or moved or copied those changes may also be scanned into the android media library database. This allows applications which query the android media database directly to find some types of items in some locations very quickly without having to search through all of the actual possible locations of the files. Unfortunately the android media database is not all encompassing and can behave irregularly, and may vary across different devices. Going back to my second test and the list of iterations of the file that were found, some of those may be in locations which are not scanned by operating system into the media database.

*Significance of the aforementioned details to your report: *
Searches for the actual items can take a long time because the search is looking down each of those paths, following each path in turns from top (root) to bottom (location of item found). If an item is recorded in the media database then an app which is querying the database directly may find some item much quicker than an app which is doing a dedicated search but may not included results in all locations. This may (or may not) be the reason that the other app you mentioned was able to find the file so quickly.

Disclaimer: I may be a little fuzzy on some points of fact and would defer to others in this discussion for more accurate details about the inner workings of android but I think this summary is largely accurate and hope it helps clarify. In short MiXplorer's true file scan takes a long time because it searches many places and does not rely exclusively on the android media database which would be quicker but might not find everything.


----------



## jcmm11 (Sep 30, 2021)

roihershberg said:


> @J.Michael Those symlinks that you talk about are a feature of the file system. Android does support them because Android uses the ext4 file system which supports symlinks. For example `/sdcard` is a symlink to `/storage/emulated/0`.
> But when you want to create symlinks inside `/storage/emulated/0` it's a whole different story. This directory also known as the "Internal storage" is an emulated file system. It's emulating a FAT file system. So you cannot create symlinks in the Internal Storage as it is an emulation layer on top of the ext4 file system and exposes a different file system that does not support symlinks.
> You can read more about it here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Total guesswork here and I can't check this at the moment.
UID stored in a database and pointing to the actual file.


----------



## roihershberg (Sep 30, 2021)

jcmm11 said:


> Total guesswork here and I can't check this at the moment.
> UID stored in a database and pointing to the actual file.

Click to collapse



OK. Currently the only database that I found that seems similar to your description is `/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/databases/data.db`. It has `uris` table that has some entries of files.
But I'll leave it at the moment and wait for further help. Thanks.


----------



## J.Michael (Sep 30, 2021)

HzRo5Ykj5xAIRa9GQgOmq0RHACgPmjRyxJHzjw==





roihershberg said:


> OK. Currently the only database that I found that seems similar to your description is `/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/databases/data.db`. It has `uris` table that has some entries of files.
> But I'll leave it at the moment and wait for further help. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Do these URIs include all the targets of links you've created?  Does the table associate some cryptic identifier with each URI?  Are the IDs all the same length?  (I've seen different length strings in different .lnk files.)


----------



## roihershberg (Sep 30, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> HzRo5Ykj5xAIRa9GQgOmq0RHACgPmjRyxJHzjw==
> Do these URIs include all the targets of links you've created?  Does the table associate some cryptic identifier with each URI?  Are the IDs all the same length?  (I've seen different length strings in different .lnk files.)

Click to collapse



It seems that the table includes the URIs of recently opened files/folders. The IDs' length is sometimes 2 digits and sometimes 4 digits. But all IDs length of the files that I point to through `.lnk` files are 4 digit and also with PID of 8. For example, the URI of the `example.txt` file I mentioned above has ID of `7541`, PID of `8` and a property of `file=1`. This property differentiates between a URI of file and a URI of folder. Folders don't have this property at all and files have "file=1". This is all that I can see. No cryptic identifier.


----------



## roihershberg (Oct 1, 2021)

I think that the `.lnk` files have nothing to do with these URIs. I took a `.lnk` file and I deleted from its content one letter at a time and after I deleted each letter/number I checked the properties of the `.lnk` file and looked at the `Linked to:` section. Sometimes the `.lnk` file was invalid so that section didn't appear but on the times it was valid the last letters were deleted. For example `/storage/emulated/0/example.txt` became `/storage/emulated/0/example.tx` and after another valid deletion it pointed to `/storage/emulated/0/example.t`. So now I'm almost certain that the path to the file is just stored on the `.lnk` file like I was thinking initially and not in some kind of URI. Now I need to figure out what is this encryption and what is the key. I found a bunch of strings that are storing information about "custom key" in `/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/shared_prefs/com.mixplorer.beta_preferences.xml` but I don't know if it is even related.


----------



## pkm37 (Oct 7, 2021)

Is developement stopped? no new version seen


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 7, 2021)

pkm37 said:


> Is developement stopped? no new version seen

Click to collapse



The developer is sometimes away for extended periods of time, sometimes months at a time. This time he is the longest that I can remember but still within a range which IMO would not indicate development has stopped. I would also think that if the developer decided to stop the project there would be an announcement.


----------



## Rukbat (Oct 7, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Disclaimer: I may be a little fuzzy on some points of fact and would defer to others in this discussion for more accurate details about the inner workings of android but I think this summary is largely accurate and hope it helps clarify. In short MiXplorer's true file scan takes a long time because it searches many places and does not rely exclusively on the android media database which would be quicker but might not find everything.

Click to collapse



If MiX searches the media database first (which would make sense), you're dead on.  (Walking everything from / down to find a particular file is "plug in the charger" time.  I've done all sorts of machinations to avoid having to do that - but with an app like MiX, there's probably no other way.)

Any chance of a single .pdf of the entire manual?  (Or did I miss it in scanning 91 pages?)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 8, 2021)

Rukbat said:


> If MiX searches the media database first (which would make sense), you're dead on.  (Walking everything from / down to find a particular file is "plug in the charger" time.  I've done all sorts of machinations to avoid having to do that - but with an app like MiX, there's probably no other way.)
> 
> Any chance of a single .pdf of the entire manual?  (Or did I miss it in scanning 91 pages?)

Click to collapse



IIRC the deep searching for actual files instead of just scanning the  inaccurate media library was desired by users although I'm not certain about that history. I do know that I prefer it this way as there are very  few instances where I would have no choice but search the entire device; in most cases I could search from the top of a drive or a particular system directory. That being said, it would be nice to exclude mount points to internal and external SD cards and have a search dedicated just to other (system)  storage.

As to a version of the FAQ in a single document, MiX's development moves fast at times and I have no special insight that the rest of us you don't have so the FAQ gets built and tweaked as we go. At one point in the past this suggestion was made to consolidate it into a portable document and the developer preferred not doing that for the reasons of keeping it up-to-date and preventing stale outdated copies from circulating. I agree on those points and would add that it would be impractical to maintain.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 8, 2021)

People are expecting too much from the *MEDIA* dB. The name gives a clue as to what it was specifically designed for. It is a *MEDIA* tracker, not  a file tracker. Anyone that expects to use it as a file tracker has missed the point of its design. As above, I use a file manager to search for files, and I use another tool to search the media dB.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 8, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> People are expecting too much from the *MEDIA* dB. The name gives a clue as to what it was specifically designed for. It is a *MEDIA* tracker, not  a file tracker. Anyone that expects to use it as a file tracker has missed the point of its design. As above, I use a file manager to search for files, and I use anoither tool to seach the media dB.

Click to collapse



I have no expectation of the media db - which is why I prefer actual file search. :}

This is not to slam the media db which is a helpful tool in some regards albeit not for my usage. Likewise for the prefetch and indexing services in early versions of Windows and just about any form of pre-searching web content or email content. At the expense of time or convenience I favor doing full searches in real time. 

To your point, perhaps the issue is not that people expect to much of the media db but rather that they don't realize the difference between scanning the device and scanning the db which represents a cross section of the device. 

That being said I wonder if there are any Android apps which can  pull results from the media db (IIRC as your app TeMeFi can do) and do a full file search, returning results from both sources in one display panel with indicators as to which is the source of the found items. Just from a forensic point of view it would be interesting to see which results are unique and which are common in such a search.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 8, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I have no expectation of the media db - which is why I prefer actual file search. :}

Click to collapse



And thats why I explicitly did not quote your post 



IronTechmonkey said:


> This is not to slam the media db which is a helpful tool in some regards albeit not for my usage. Likewise for the prefetch and indexing services in early versions of Windows and just about any form of pre-searching web content or email content. At the expense of time or convenience I favor doing full searches in real time.

Click to collapse



It is VERY useful as a media database. I dont want nor expect my music player, video player, text file editor etc etc etc to do a scan of my device every time I go to use each of these apps individually.



IronTechmonkey said:


> To your point, perhaps the issue is not that people expect to much of the media db but rather that they don't realize the difference between scanning the device and scanning the db which represents a cross section of the device.

Click to collapse



We have no hope in understanding everyones misunderstanding.



IronTechmonkey said:


> That being said I wonder if there are any Android apps which can  pull results from the media db (IIRC as your app TeMeFi can do) and do a full file search, returning results from both sources in one display panel with indicators as to which is the source of the found items. Just from a forensic point of view it would be interesting to see which results are unique and which are common in such a search.

Click to collapse



Yes, TeMeFI has quiet a bit of MediaDB features, as I personally am a little dependeant (some may say "obsessed") with the media dB as my phone is used to make/receive calls & SMS, but its next main use is as a media player. For example, its my car stereo.

But, do not forget, that MiX also has some features to query the MediaDB, in that it has some generic SQLite tools built in.

Comparing the results between the MediaDB and the file system would practically be duplicating the MediaDB's file scanning plus the UI to compare. Not a small task.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 8, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> It is VERY useful as a media database. I dont want nor expect my music player, video player, text file editor etc etc etc to do a scan of my device every time I go to use each if these apps individually.

Click to collapse



That's your opinion based on your usage scenario (which I'm familiar with having previously interacted with you to test some scanning results for you) and I respect it as such but it is just not that useful to my usage case when searching for files. 



DiamondJohn said:


> IYes, TeMeFI has quiet a bit of MediaDB features, as I personally am a little dependeant (some may say "obsessed") with the media dB as my phone is used to make/receive calls & SMS, but its next main use is as a media player. For example, its my car stereo.
> 
> But, do not forget, that MiX also has some features to query the MediaDB, in that it has some generic SQLite tools built in.
> 
> Comparing the results between the MediaDB and the file system would practically be duplicating the MediaDB's file scanning plus the UI to compare. Not a small task.

Click to collapse



True, a full media scan parallel to a live file search would be resource intensive but what about just querying the media db and incorporating those results into the UI with results for the live file scan?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 8, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> True, a full media scan parallel to a live file search would be resource intensive but what about just querying the media db and incorporating those results into the UI with results for the live file scan?

Click to collapse



I already answered that question.


DiamondJohn said:


> ,,,snip...
> Comparing the results between the MediaDB and the file system would practically be duplicating the MediaDB's file scanning plus the UI to compare. Not a small task.

Click to collapse


*I* think it would be a very complex programmatic scenario to make anything really useful as I personally would expect. The UI would be a pain.

You can simulate the actual results fairly easily with a one line shell find command, and a one liner SQL command run against the media db. Its the UI that would hold all the complexity, not attaining the results.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 8, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I already answered that question.

Click to collapse



Not really, as I did not suggest a programmatic comparison, just the presentation  of 2 sets of results in the UI, in which case the resources used to pull of results from the media db would be minimal compared to the resources spent on the full scan. As to the UI...



DiamondJohn said:


> *I* think it would be a very complex programmatic scenario to make anything really useful as I personally would expect. The UI would be a pain..

Click to collapse



True that. Anything that could detect and separately flag in the UI items found in media db and items found by full scan could defeat the purpose (increased efficiency by having previously scanned) getting results from the media db in the first place.



DiamondJohn said:


> You can simulate the actual results fairly easily with a one line shell find command, and a one liner SQL command run against the media db. Its the UI that would hold all the complexity, not attaining the results.

Click to collapse



That's good to know if there is ever a need (other than just curiosity) for a serious comparison.


----------



## Rukbat (Oct 8, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> People are expecting too much from the *MEDIA* dB. The name gives a clue as to what it was specifically designed for. It is a *MEDIA* tracker, not  a file tracker.

Click to collapse



It's a _media file_ tracker, nothing else.  But if someone is looking for a media file, a SQL query would be much faster than walking the file system.  Or is it expecting too much of the casual MiX user to choose which search to use?  (As in "I know I have that mp3 on this phone _somewhere_")


----------



## Rukbat (Oct 8, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> At one point in the past this suggestion was made to consolidate it into a portable document and the developer preferred not doing that for the reasons of keeping it up-to-date and preventing stale outdated copies from circulating.

Click to collapse



And why didn't I realize that?  (I'm still recovering from a COVID breakthrough, but that's no excuse for not thinking.)  Thanks.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 8, 2021)

Rukbat said:


> And why didn't I realize that?  (I'm still recovering from a COVID breakthrough, but that's no excuse for not thinking.)  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Firstly, best wishes in re health. Secondly, no foul; it's a reasonable idea and I happen to like it even though it's not practical in this case.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 8, 2021)

Rukbat said:


> It's a _media file_ tracker, nothing else.  But if someone is looking for a media file, a SQL query would be much faster than walking the file system.  Or is it expecting too much of the casual MiX user to choose which search to use?  (As in "I know I have that mp3 on this phone _somewhere_")

Click to collapse



That's the gist of what I was pondering. To @DiamondJohn's points it's hard to conceive of a tidy and low impact way to implement it other than with raw commands and some user knowledge... but to your point it seems that there is momentum for a feature request for a new search option to scan media db only... or something like that.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 9, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Not really, as I did not suggest a programmatic comparison, just the presentation  of 2 sets of results in the UI, in which case the resources used to pull of results from the media db would be minimal compared to the resources spent on the full scan. As to the UI...

Click to collapse



OK, you got me, I was being VERY cursory in my explanation by just mentioning it; kinda...



IronTechmonkey said:


> True that. Anything that could detect and separately flag in the UI items found in media db and items found by full scan could defeat the purpose (increased efficiency by having previously scanned) getting results from the media db in the first place.

Click to collapse



And now we *touch* on *some *of the complexities. In this comparison

Do we show all files found, including the ones in both? I have thousands of files. >3K just in music. >26K in total file count
Do we flag size, date as difference via the UI? remember, thousands of files. UI Complexity
As soon as you do the manual scan for the comparison, you have negated the reason for using the media db. Which you mention, and this whole discussion started by someone complaining of how slow the file scan was.
To me it almost sounds as if we would be building a "media scanner test rig". Is that really a File Managers responsibility?  I have noticed on my P4A - A11 phone, the media scanner is a lot better at keeping up to date than in previous version of android 



Spoiler



[rant]but they have broken non-embedded album art[/rant]





IronTechmonkey said:


> That's good to know if there is ever a need (other than just curiosity) for a serious comparison.

Click to collapse



I understand you said "if there is ever a need"...
I know for me personally, having >3K MP3 files alone, the comparison would be very time consuming, and performing a simple file count shows that in summary its OK, so I can sleep at night . If anything, my most common historical issue was not when there is an error in the media scan to file difference, but when the file is/gets damaged; on my previous phone files would be corrupted (I dont know why, bugs in OS, it would happen on new external SD cards) over time/as they age. I only tend to do an explicit scan of any new individual songs when I explicitly add them. I think the last few have been from copying from a Windows share to the device (using MiX) and I impatiently force a media scan of the specific individual files, (a feature of TeMeFI  ) so I can fix the A11 broken Album Art (non embedded album art) then and there using a shell script and a manual work around. Previous ROMs I used had the option of when to do a re-scan or not, but never an incremental/explicit scan as I do now. So logically, a re-scan should fix any discrepancies, and again, I dont think MiX should be debugging the Android OS.


----------



## alienyd (Oct 11, 2021)

hi, I'm new to MiX and have been using Solid Explorer for some time.
I have a question concerning FTP server on MiX:
When I activate FTP server on MiX from the 3-dots-menu with the following settings:
User name: Anonymous​Password:​Path: FolderA​Port: 2121​TLS/SSL... unchecked​Explicit​Timeout 300​and open Windows' File  Explorer, nothing is shown, connection could not be established.
With the same IP-Address, I turn on FTP on Solid Explorer, which runs on a different port, all other settings on default, Windows explorer shows the folder content immediately.
I have tried clearing Regedit as mentioned above wihtout success.
If anybody could help me with this, that would be really helpful.
Thanks


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 11, 2021)

alienyd said:


> hi, I'm new to MiX and have been using Solid Explorer for some time.
> I have a question concerning FTP server on MiX:
> When I activate FTP server on MiX from the 3-dots-menu with the following settings:
> User name: Anonymous​Password:​Path: FolderA​Port: 2121​TLS/SSL... unchecked​Explicit​Timeout 300​and open Windows' File  Explorer, nothing is shown, connection could not be established.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try starting FTPS (SFTP?) server in Mixplorer.

I remember something like this, but I'm not finding it in either Mixplorer thread.


----------



## alienyd (Oct 11, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Try starting FTPS (SFTP?) server in Mixplorer.
> 
> I remember something like this, but I'm not finding it in either Mixplorer thread.

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply. You meant FTPES (with TLS/SSL checked)? I can't find SFTP mentioned anywhere except adding storage, which is the client's end of the problem.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 11, 2021)

alienyd said:


> thanks for the reply. You meant FTPES (with TLS/SSL checked)? I can't find SFTP mentioned anywhere except adding storage, which is the client's end of the problem.
> Any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



 I have done a quick test and have some ideas but first -  what version of MiX are you using, and could you please show a screenshot of the settings panel for the MiX FTP server? 

Note: You should be able to safely delete the existing parameters in the MiX FTP server configuration (for privacy) and when you use back button to leave the panel settings will be retained (but of course always have a backup).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 11, 2021)

alienyd said:


> hi, I'm new to MiX and have been using Solid Explorer for some time.
> I have a question concerning FTP server on MiX:
> When I activate FTP server on MiX from the 3-dots-menu with the following settings:
> User name: Anonymous​Password:​Path: FolderA​Port: 2121​TLS/SSL... unchecked​Explicit​Timeout 300​and open Windows' File  Explorer, nothing is shown, connection could not be established.
> ...

Click to collapse



For reasons described in the post about cleaning the Windows registry (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-71415130) for FTP I use Filezilla on the PC even when the PC is capable of making a good connection through Windows Explorer. That being said I have not tested this in Windows Explorer for a while, perhaps never on this computer, nor have I tested in the 6.57.X release candidate which your description implies that you are using. First I’ll describe how it’s working for me in 6.56.5 which may be significant to you if there is a need to use that version of MiX.

Running MiXplorer server in MiXplorer 6.56.5 on Android 11 Stock unrooted (duplicated on different device running Android 10 Stock rooted Magisk) with known good MiX FTP server configurations confirmed for the purposes of this test from Filezilla  on the same PC.

Accessing Server from Windows 10 (having previously never been connected by this method to the aforementioned Android device). From Windows Explorer window address bar >`ftp://ipaddress:port` > prompt to log in (so at this point server is found*)  > enter credentials , deselect “log on anonymously”,  deselect “don’t save password” (so test can be repeated and registry less likely to be clogged with old passwords). Note the warning: “FTP does not encrypt or encode passwords or data before sending them to the server. To protect the security of your passwords and data, use WebDav instead.” That prompt seems consistent with a setting in the Filezilla profiles for both android devices: Only use Plan FTP insecure.

Note: the documentation for 6.57.1 is a bit up in the air since the developer has not been present to answer the initial rounds of questions about that version but, again for what this is worth by comparison:

After Updating to MiX  6.57.1 RC on one of the aforementioned Android devices I had to jump through a few as yet undocumented hoops to get it working:

- Port and timeout are retained from pre-update configuration but user must be reconfigured via “Add account”.
- I created an account with matching credentials to previous test.
- TLS/SSL deselected
- Explicit

Both Filezilla and native Windows Explorer can access the FTP server with their existing profiles and remembered settings.

In your case it seems that the server is not being found in which case it might be worth checking IP addresses and ports and the syntax being used in any manual or copied and pasted entries.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 11, 2021)

alienyd said:


> hi, I'm new to MiX and have been using Solid Explorer for some time.
> I have a question concerning FTP server on MiX:
> When I activate FTP server on MiX from the 3-dots-menu with the following settings:
> User name: Anonymous​Password:​Path: FolderA​Port: 2121​TLS/SSL... unchecked​Explicit​Timeout 300​and open Windows' File  Explorer, nothing is shown, connection could not be established.
> ...

Click to collapse



What Address/URL are you entering in Windows Explorer? ie Are you using / telling it the correct Port number? can you ping your phone with the IP? Screenshot of Windows Explorer as well, may also help people help you.


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 12, 2021)

alienyd said:


> thanks for the reply. You meant FTPES (with TLS/SSL checked)? I can't find SFTP mentioned anywhere except adding storage, which is the client's end of the problem.
> Any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



I started an FTP server from Mixplorer and immediately was able to access it with Windows Explorer (Windows 10).  My FTP Server settings seem to have a username and password defined, but I wasn't asked -- I'm guessing this is not the first time I've used it from Windows.  I don't know how much I would have to scrub either system to get back to where you are.

I suggest defining a username and password.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 12, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ...snip...
> 
> True, a full media scan parallel to a live file search would be resource intensive but what about just querying the media db and incorporating those results into the UI with results for the live file scan?

Click to collapse





IronTechmonkey said:


> ...snip...
> 
> That's good to know if there is ever a need (other than just curiosity) for a serious comparison.

Click to collapse



FYI: Since it was simply two steps (I thought at first) and I had some ground work done already to leverage off with my app TeMeFI, I gave this a go. A few things I found:

The BIG difference between the file search and the media scanner was in paths with the ".nomedia" file flagging the path contents as not visible. In my Music folder with >3K files running with the broken non-embeded album art of A11, I had >3K album art files. ie half the files were correctly not in the media dB. On choosing paths like /storage/emulated/0/Image/  they matched
I found using `find` worked VERY quickly, however, to make it useful at all, I needed the file size. When I added that, the `find` bogged right down. Maybe this is the difference with other file managers? MiX does show the file size and permissions, while maybe the others simply show the name?
ignoring the ".nomedia" folder, out of the 3K+ files I have in music, I found one that wasn't matching between the two . On investigation I found that the filename had some funky characters in it, that were handled correctly by the media db, but my shell script brought it in questionably when uploading to sqlite db for comparison. I used a simple shell script as below.


```
SOURCE_PATH="/storage/emulated/0/Music/";
let MAX_DEPTH=10;

echo "$(find "${SOURCE_PATH}" -type f -maxdepth ${MAX_DEPTH} -exec ls -l {} \;)" > ${dest_data_file};
```


----------



## alienyd (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi,
thank you guys for your very detailed replies .
I can confirm the following facts:
- Version: 6.57.1
- Connection failed with and without password
- The address in Windows File Explorer must be correct, since switching to another Android FTP Server works immediately - syntax: ftp://[IP Address]:[Port]
- Changing ports has no effect
- Implicit and explicit mode have no difference
- TLS/SSL disabled
- Regedit cleared
- Ping request could not find host
- Running on Android 10 rooted with Magisk, Windows 10
- Windows File Explorer did not ask for credential (this is also the case with the other FTP server, Windows never asked and it worked always!)
- Settings from the other (working) FTP server app:
User name: Anonymous​Directory: the same​Address: ftp://[same IP]:[same port]​Anonymous access​As I mentioned, Windows File Explorer could display the content of the shared folder immediately, without any credential.

Enabling TLS/SSL: ftpes://[same IP]:[same port]
- Windows (actually I have something called WinSCP installed that handles these types of secured connections, my laptop is from the company so I have no control over this program) prompted for credentials
> TLS connection established, asking for password
> password entered
> Lost connection, Disconnected from server

So as you see, maybe the secured connection could be problematic due to this WinSCP program, but the unsecured connection should work, just like with the other FTP app.
Small note: HTTP/WebDAV Server works ok.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 12, 2021)

alienyd said:


> ...snip...
> - Ping request could not find host
> ...snip...

Click to collapse



Then you have a big problem. A ping is a simple network "hello", and your phone is not saying hi back. Which to a network client means the other side does not exist, so, it cannot host an FTP site/server.


----------



## alienyd (Oct 12, 2021)

hmm that is weird! Anybody still has an older version of the app so i can test it? Apparently version 6.56.5?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 12, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Then you have a big problem. A ping is a simple network "hello", and your phone is not saying hi back. Which to a network client means the other side does not exist, so, it cannot host an FTP site/server.

Click to collapse





alienyd said:


> hmm that is weird! Anybody still has an older version of the app so i can test it? Apparently version 6.56.5?

Click to collapse



Im not sure if you are responding to me, but your phone should respond to a ping even if you do not have MiX installed. So the *version* you have should have no effect.


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 12, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Then you have a big problem. A ping is a simple network "hello", and your phone is not saying hi back. Which to a network client means the other side does not exist, so, it cannot host an FTP site/server.

Click to collapse



and yet, he claims a different app on the phone succeeds in providing an FTP server.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 12, 2021)

alienyd said:


> hmm that is weird! Anybody still has an older version of the app so i can test it? Apparently version 6.56.5?

Click to collapse



Although I don’t usually recommend 3rd party sources or using older versions, apkmirrors is generally accepted as a viable alternative and I would not suggest this if I were not willing to try it myself, and in this case it makes sense to try the latest version before the release candidate. Since I got the newer version to work I don’t think this will ultimately be necessary for you but testing the older version will eliminate at least one complication, that being the creation of an “account” for the MiX server by the new method with which we users of MiX have limited experience.









						MiXplorer 6.56.5 APK Download by HOOTAN PARSA - APKMirror
					

MiXplorer 6.56.5 APK Download by HOOTAN PARSA - APKMirror Free and safe Android APK downloads




					www.apkmirror.com
				












						MiXplorer 6.56.5 (Android 2.2+) APK Download by HOOTAN PARSA - APKMirror
					

MiXplorer 6.56.5 (Android 2.2+) APK Download by HOOTAN PARSA - APKMirror Free and safe Android APK downloads




					www.apkmirror.com
				




Also, based on your description it would seem that the server is not being found which is why it’s important to check the syntax and it’s wise to try pinging the IP address of the device running the MiX server from the Windows PC just to double check. Just remember when doing this that an error in the syntax could prevent MiXplorer from seeing the device and prevent the ping from working. On this point, if you have administrative access to the router that these devices are connected to you could confirm the IP addresses that are being used.

That all being said, this is where Windows’ method of remembering IP addresses and credentials can obscure the cause of the problem.

IIRC, if in the past you have entered IP address and credentials and told Windows to remember them, then the symptom of a failure to authenticate might be identical to the symptom of failure to find server. The last screenshot you posted is typically uninformative for a Windows message but might indicate that you are seeing the server and don’t have permissions or that there are extra characters messing up the syntax.

To test this further, rather than cleaning the registry again I would suggest installing FileZilla and attempting to configure access to the mix FTP server from there. The additional options and more informative error messages in FileZilla may help diagnose the problem and then when it is resolved you could switch back native Windows access.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 12, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> FYI: Since it was simply two steps (I thought at first) and I had some ground work done already to leverage off with my app TeMeFI, I gave this a go. A few things I found:
> 
> The BIG difference between the file search and the media scanner was in paths with the ".nomedia" file flagging the path contents as not visible. In my Music folder with >3K files running with the broken non-embeded album art of A11, I had >3K album art files. ie half the files were correctly not in the media dB. On choosing paths like /storage/emulated/0/Image/  they matched
> I found using `find` worked VERY quickly, however, to make it useful at all, I needed the file size. When I added that, the `find` bogged right down. Maybe this is the difference with other file managers? MiX does show the file size and permissions, while maybe the others simply show the name?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for digging into this. For future reports of slow searches in MiX compared to other apps it will be worth asking what details are returned in the search by the other app to see if they are just returning the name without size and other properties as you suggest.


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 12, 2021)

@alienyd When you tried a non-empty username/password in Mixplorer FTP server, did you use the same username/password as in the other server provider?

When you fail to access with Windows Explorer, are you left with a Windows Explorer window with the ftp address in the address bar?

I saw something about right-clicking in the file explorer window, then, in the context menu, selecting "Login as..." to change credentials.  If you have enough of a file explorer window to do this, it might get around Windows having latched onto the credentials for the other server.

You could also try changing the port number.


----------



## alienyd (Oct 12, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> @alienyd When you tried a non-empty username/password in Mixplorer FTP server, did you use the same username/password as in the other server provider?
> 
> When you fail to access with Windows Explorer, are you left with a Windows Explorer window with the ftp address in the address bar?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, the other server provider just uses anonymous in its connection, which is fine by me. In MiX however, I could not connect anonymously.
Yes, I tried that 'Login as ...' as well, even trying Anonymous as user name, no success.
I have also tried different ports, default ports, ports from the working FTP provider (after turning it off of course)... nothing helped.
Imagine this: I typed the address in Windows Explorer, turning on FTP Server from MiX > could not establish connection; then I turned off MiX and turned on the other FTP provider, hit F5 on Windows Explorer > it showed me the files.
So there was nothing wrong with the address, the ports, the anonymous connection, or even Windows Explorer.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 12, 2021)

alienyd said:


> Hi, the other server provider just uses anonymous in its connection, which is fine by me. In MiX however, I could not connect anonymously.
> Yes, I tried that 'Login as ...' as well, even trying Anonymous as user name, no success.
> I have also tried different ports, default ports, ports from the working FTP provider (after turning it off of course)... nothing helped.
> Imagine this: I typed the address in Windows Explorer, turning on FTP Server from MiX > could not establish connection; then I turned off MiX and turned on the other FTP provider, hit F5 on Windows Explorer > it showed me the files.
> So there was nothing wrong with the address, the ports, the anonymous connection, or even Windows Explorer.

Click to collapse



That is helpful feedback. The fact that you can switch to the other FTP server so easily does indeed indicate that the device is visible on the network but also might (or might not) be part of the problem regarding authentication to MiXplorer FTP server, especially just as a boundary is crossed where there have been significant changes in MiXplorer to that mechanism.


More testing from my rig: Windows is friendlier than it used to be about changed password. After changing the password of a known good MiXplorer server I was able to access it using the existing remembered Windows link which then prompted for the new password. This is probably in part made possible by the fact that I never tell Windows to remember the password. Changed usernames may be another matter where Windows is still unfriendly and I'm not going to mess with that.

Additionally in MiXplorer 6.56.5 I was able to replicate anonymous access, perhaps more accurately described as a credential-less access like so: Same known good server as before but with username and password removed > then an attempt to access it using the remembered link in Windows Explorer took me directly to the FTP server contents with no prompt whatsoever, not even the one where there is an option to select anonymous. This too was probably made possible because Windows was never told to remember a password for that IP address. I did not test username with empty password field.

Considering that the device on which you are running the MiXplorer FTP server seems to be visible on you network, and considering the nature of the way "anonymous" access seems to work in MiX, and considering the new method in MiXplorer for adding users to the FTP server, and considering Windows uninformative UI, I suggest the following (for diagnostic and testing purposes just until things are sorted out):

- Try MiX 6.56.5

- Don't tell windows to remember any FTP password, in fact forget about Windows for the moment.

- Forget about username anonymous. In MiXplorer the user "anonymous" without a password is just that - a username without a password and therefore not considered "anonymous" regarding the checkbox in the windows authentication panel.

- Try Filezilla.

I'm not trying to sell you on Filezilla once you have things set up but it may be the most helpful tool to figure out what's going on in your current situation. In Filezilla you can create, duplicate and delete client profiles which offer a variety of configuration options, and Filezilla will deliver more helpful messages in real time when there are issues.


----------



## alienyd (Oct 12, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That is helpful feedback. The fact that you can switch to the other FTP server so easily does indeed indicate that the device is visible on the network but also might (or might not) be part of the problem regarding authentication to MiXplorer FTP server, especially just as a boundary is crossed where there have been significant changes in MiXplorer to that mechanism.
> 
> 
> More testing from my rig: Windows is friendlier than it used to be about changed password. After changing the password of a known good MiXplorer server I was able to access it using the existing remembered Windows link which then prompted for the new password. This is probably in part made possible by the fact that I never tell Windows to remember the password. Changed usernames may be another matter where Windows is still unfriendly and I'm not going to mess with that.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply. 
Actually I did try FileZilla once with the other FTP server. It worked just as it was supposed to. But considering my environment with dynamic IPs and limited freedom with the OS System due to corporation restrictions, I only need a simple basic FTP for quick file transfer and during a very short time, so no fuzzy security or profiling needed.
Also, due to the fact that my phone gets a different IP each day, I of course would not bother asking Windows to remember anything; hence it is also preferable to establish an FTP connection without any question asked. 
To sum up, I strongly believe that certain big changes in MiX in this new version, with all the FTP account, explicit/implicit feature and so on... must have stirred up something and made a simple FTP connection with out-of-the-book configuration so difficult.
I'll try out the older version tomorrow and report back my findings.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 12, 2021)

alienyd said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Actually I did try FileZilla once with the other FTP server. It worked just as it was supposed to. But considering my environment with dynamic IPs and limited freedom with the OS System due to corporation restrictions, I only need a simple basic FTP for quick file transfer and during a very short time, so no fuzzy security or profiling needed.
> Also, due to the fact that my phone gets a different IP each day, I of course would not bother asking Windows to remember anything; hence it is also preferable to establish an FTP connection without any question asked.
> To sum up, I strongly believe that certain big changes in MiX in this new version, with all the FTP account, explicit/implicit feature and so on... must have stirred up something and made a simple FTP connection with out-of-the-book configuration so difficult.
> I'll try out the older version tomorrow and report back my findings.

Click to collapse



LOL it would be easy to turn your description of the environment into even more reasons to try filezilla but I won't take us there. 

As to windows one of the problems there is that anytime you do anything in the windows address bar and press enter something gets remembered. Whether or not that is an issue in your case remains to be seen. When you get to it I'll be interested and seeing how the previous version of MiX fares.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 12, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> and yet, he claims a different app on the phone succeeds in providing an FTP server.

Click to collapse



We have no idea what the app is doing in the background. Debugging how a closed source app works, when the OS is not supporting a simple ping is beyond this thread.

From my understanding, the phone should respond to a simple ping request. It is the very first check I do when diagnosing any network connectivity issues. And if that step fails, that failure should be investigated.


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 13, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> We have no idea what the app is doing in the background. Debugging how a closed source app works, when the OS is not supporting a simple ping is beyond this thread.
> 
> From my understanding, the phone should respond to a simple ping request. It is the very first check I do when diagnosing any network connectivity issues. And if that step fails, that failure should be investigated.

Click to collapse



I was thinking, another app on the phone successfully providing a server shows that the phone is connected to the network, and he (@alienyd) is using the right IP address.

Given that, my first guess about the ping failure is that somehow ping was not given the right address.  (Would "ping ftp://192.168.1.5:2121" work?)  Or maybe the provision of a ping server is not as universal as I thought.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 13, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> I was thinking, another app on the phone successfully providing a server shows that the phone is connected to the network, and he (@alienyd) is using the right IP address.
> 
> Given that, my first guess about the ping failure is that somehow ping was not given the right address.  (Would "ping ftp://192.168.1.5:2121" work?)  Or maybe the provision of a ping server is not as universal as I thought.

Click to collapse



Ping is its own protocol, so putting FTP (the protocol) in the front or Http etc wont work.

And to give some context, I distriibute an app that provides sqlite services in the shell (ie for my apps usage) when It can be provided by the OS. So in my app, sqlite works (for shell), but it may not work for other apps.


----------



## alienyd (Oct 13, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> I was thinking, another app on the phone successfully providing a server shows that the phone is connected to the network, and he (@alienyd) is using the right IP address.
> 
> Given that, my first guess about the ping failure is that somehow ping was not given the right address.  (Would "ping ftp://192.168.1.5:2121" work?)  Or maybe the provision of a ping server is not as universal as I thought.

Click to collapse



thank you for your reply.
Sorry guys, I stand corrected: I misunderstood the pinging command. The correct command is
ping [ip address]​This went through fine. Note the absence of the port number and the 'ftp://' part.
So yeah, the phone showed up on the network just fine. Only the server (from MiX) did not!

Update from new testing:
1. Version 6.56.5-21060520 from apkmirror
- Server ran on default settings: empty user name and password, default path set for storage\emulated\0
Windows Explorer did not asked for credentials, data showed up correctly​Attempt to open any file (TXT) resulting in Windows asking for which program to use, choose any program > nothing happened​- Server ran on default settings: empty user name and password, default path set for storage\emulated\0\MyFolder
Windows Explorer did not asked for credentials, data showed up correctly​Attempt to open any file (TXT) resulting in Windows asking for which program to use, choose any program > nothing happened​2. Version 6.57.1-API26-RC_B21070520 from this thread
- Server ran on default settings: Admin user name empty password, TSL/SSL disabled, default path set for storage\emulated\0
Windows Explorer asked for credentials, 'Admin' as username given, empty password​Data showed up correctly​Attempt to open any file (TXT) resulting in Windows asking for which program to use, choose any program > nothing happened​- Server ran on default settings: Admin user name empty password, TSL/SSL disabled, default path set for storage\emulated\0\MyFolder
Windows Explorer asked for credentials, 'Admin' as username given, empty password​Data showed up correctly, BUT from the other folder!!! It seems to be a WIndows bug​Attempt to open any file (TXT) resulting in Windows asking for which program to use, choose any program > nothing happened​- Server ran on default settings: Admin user name empty password, TSL/SSL enabled, default path set for storage\emulated\0
My special pre-installed FTP handler "WinSCP" showed up, asked for credentials, 'Admin' as username given, empty password​WinSCP showed data correctly​Any attempt to edit, copy, move, open any data failed - Timeout​Data showed up correctly​- Server ran on default settings: Admin user name empty password, TSL/SSL enabled, default path set for storage\emulated\0\MyFolder
My special pre-installed FTP handler "WinSCP" showed up, asked for credentials, 'Admin' as username given, empty password​Could not establish connection!​
Phew, so what do you think of all these?! 
Please note: as a summary, I might be able to 'see' the data but could not do anything with it. This half-working situation is nothing like with other FTP provider app.


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 13, 2021)

alienyd said:


> thank you for your reply.
> Sorry guys, I stand corrected: I misunderstood the pinging command. The correct command is
> ping [ip address]​This went through fine. Note the absence of the port number and the 'ftp://' part.
> So yeah, the phone showed up on the network just fine. Only the server (from MiX) did not!
> ...

Click to collapse



Next time, could you identify what you are doing differently in each case?

The times when you did not see the directory you expected might be because you didn't start the Mixplorer FTP server exactly the same way each time.  There is a section in the FAQ describing how using the button on the toolbar is not the same as using the menu and clicking on "Servers".

Look at the Mixplorer log.  Maybe there's a clue.

Try the "ftp" command from a command prompt window on the Windows machine.  Do it with the server provided by the other app, just to prove you have the commands right.  Then try again with Mixplorer providing the server.

Just for testing, do you have access to another Windows machine?  One not subject to these mysterious corporate restrictions?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 13, 2021)

alienyd said:


> thank you for your reply.
> Sorry guys, I stand corrected: I misunderstood the pinging command. The correct command is
> ping [ip address]​This went through fine. Note the absence of the port number and the 'ftp://' part.
> So yeah, the phone showed up on the network just fine. Only the server (from MiX) did not!
> ...

Click to collapse



Regarding your resolution of pinging the FTP server, that's what I was referring to by syntax being important. The ping only looks for  the IP address. So, now we're certain that the device is seen on the network and you've managed to get a successful connection to the FTP server from Windows Explorer.

In addition to @J.Michael's suggestions I would add the following ideas.

Simplify your testing by picking one of the scenarios you describe where you can make a successful connection to the FTP server and see the files, then test in that one configuration. This will be more productive and better contained than spreading yourself out laterally by testing multiple scenarios (even though it's good to know the results of those tests). Once you work your way through the remaining problems then you could switch methods without the switch itself becoming a variable.

Perform a basic test of file access before attempting to edit live across the connection by trying to copy the file from the FTP server to Windows and also test a file copy in the opposite direction - from Windows to the FTP server.

In addition to the considerations mentioned about the different root  locations of the FTP server depending on how it is started, mixplorer may require certain permissions in order to allow write access to the file. It's probably only worth digging into this if you cannot copy the file in both directions and edit the file, and this is where logging with mixplorer'w built in logging function could be particularly informative.

Note: pardon a rant but this post was heavily edited after being posted thanks to Google's atrocious voice typing which is not based on any actual language, just predictive algorithms. Tragi-comically one of the phrases it gets right regularly (and a phrase which I use to reset it somewhat effectively) is "[email protected]#k Google". Since Google offers us no viable methods to report such issues nor are they interested in fixing them and since they're watching our typing I figure to a pass feedback along live while voice typing. So when it messes up I say the aforementioned curse and then state "Google you heard me correctly the first time". Rant concluded... except to mention that Google could not even get that two word phrase correct either.


----------



## alienyd (Oct 13, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Next time, could you identify what you are doing differently in each case?
> 
> The times when you did not see the directory you expected might be because you didn't start the Mixplorer FTP server exactly the same way each time.  There is a section in the FAQ describing how using the button on the toolbar is not the same as using the menu and clicking on "Servers".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I read somewhere here, that there are different ways to enable FTP server, with different settings too.
Since I only needed a simple connection from a certain folder, I always choose:
- Three dots menu on the top right corner
- Choose 'Servers'
- Start FTP/Share Server
I will then edit the setting of this FTP connection in the pen icon right next to it.
This process has always been the same, so yeah, the server was started exactly the same each time.
I tried to connect on my home LAN network, on the personal PC. Windows Explorer said, the connection could not be established.
This happened with and without password, TLS/SSL, implicit or explicit.
Out of curiosity, I also tried FTP between my phone and my tablet. The results were interesting:
- MiX to MiX with default settings: all working fine
- MiX to other FTP provider (which works with Windows): not working, no connection could be established. SO basically the same as to a Windows machine.
- Other FTP provider to MiX: Working fine without credentials (logging in anonymously, which MiX does not support).
When I have time, I will look more into the log. Until then, please keep throwing your suggestions at me.
Thank you all very much.

Update: 
I just tried again with Windows:
- no password
- path set to storage/emulated/0 (default)
- TLS/SSL disabled
- implicit
Windows Explorer prompted for credential, accepted it and then showed the data as expected.
- Trying to open a txt file - Windows ask which program to use, and then wont' open it anyway no matter which program I chose.
- Trying to RENAME a file - ok
- Trying to check file's properties - ok
- Changing path to storage/emulated/0/documents - Windows still showed the internal emulated/0 folder as before, but I cannot go to the subfolders, files in this 0-folder could not be opened NOR edited. This somehow looks like a ghost of the last connection.
I guess there are more than one problem here...


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 14, 2021)

alienyd said:


> ...
> - MiX to other FTP provider...
> - Other FTP provider to MiX...

Click to collapse



Was one of these Mixplorer server and non-Mixplorer client?


----------



## alienyd (Oct 14, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Was one of these Mixplorer server and non-Mixplorer client?

Click to collapse



- MiX to other FTP provider: MiX is server, the other is client
- Other FTP provider to MiX: Other is server, MiX is client


----------



## RasoulB (Oct 15, 2021)

What does each value mean for "pid" in mixplorer settings exported file? 

I know "pid": 14 is for bookmarks and "pid": 5 for pinned and if I'm not wrong "pid": 8 for history, but can anybody explain the others? Like pid 1, 2, 3, or all of them?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 28, 2021)

maybeme2 said:


> All is back to normal. I checked with Root Explorer and nothing was renamed. It was a display issue.
> I completely closed Mix and restarted it again. Went to root and all is normal.
> 
> The icon I long pressed was the loop icon on bottom left. Now repeating this did not recreate the problem. So I'm letting my heart calm down and will not do recursive searches in mix for now.

Click to collapse



As I had hoped it was probably just a filter that was accidentally set or something like that. Note that even if occurred at the moment you invoked recursive search it was most likely caused by things that you previously did.  Unlike file deletion and batch file renaming there is not much damage that can be done with the recursive search panel alone so there's no need to fear it. When you feel up to it, the next time you play with it here are some suggestions. 

- Practice on a folder on one of your data drives instead of root just because less damage can be done there.
- Make sure no items are selected. 
- Test it immediately after opening the app before doing anything else.



maybeme2 said:


> This is probably in the documentation somewhere but I'm too troubled to look for it now, so help me out, how do I enable logs in mix?

Click to collapse



Since this seems to be a user proccess issue there may not be much point in logging it but, the documentation you need is linked in the main posts of this thread and is referenced to frequently, in fact there are links to it in my previous reply to you. 

Please be advised that the expectation is that you should find  these things yourself which is not hard to do, and the reality of the moment is that someone has  told you where are the posts you need, and even provided a link (perhaps you should review the thread to see if you've missed anything). You cannot reasonably expect more coaching than that - you are the player, kick the ball. You may not like being expected to do this on your own but look at it this way, as long as you are reading and referencing the FAQ then you're not accidentally filtering or renaming anything on the device. 

Here is a link to the FAQ main page where you can find thode things.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157367


----------



## jj0011 (Oct 28, 2021)

This must have been asked before, but I cannot find the answer. Pls point me to any documentation.
What is the difference between these two apk? 

MiXplorer 6.57.1-API26-RC.apk or 

MiXplorer 6.57.1-RC.apk

Which one should I get for an Android TV 10.0 device?


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 28, 2021)

jj0011 said:


> This must have been asked before, but I cannot find the answer. Pls point me to any documentation.
> What is the difference between these two apk?
> 
> MiXplorer 6.57.1-API26-RC.apk or
> ...

Click to collapse



Search "This thread" for "API", you'll find some background.

The one that doesn't mention API is targeted to Google's latest API.

The one with "API26" in its name is targeted to API 26.  Some problems respond to using the lower API.  The way I remember the discussions, you can get the more permissive behavior, which used to be standard, by using an app that declared itself to be targetting an older API.  Until it's so old Google refuses to accomodate it any longer.

TL;DR Try the one that doesn't mention an API.  If you can't access a file you think you should be able to access, try the API 26 version.  No guarantees.


----------



## jj0011 (Oct 29, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Search "This thread" for "API", you'll find some background.
> 
> The one that doesn't mention API is targeted to Google's latest API.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THanks a lot. This makes sense
How do I search in 'This tread'. Sorry for the newbie question, but I only see one search box that seems to search in all threads.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 29, 2021)

jj0011 said:


> THanks a lot. This makes sense
> How do I search in 'This tread'. Sorry for the newbie question, but I only see one search box that seems to search in all threads.

Click to collapse



In the app the "search this thread" button should be visible at the top of each page without requiring any  previous selection from a drop-down menu. In the web interface "all threads" might be at the default choice so you may have to click a drop-down to select "this thread". If you find that the search goes to all threads even though you selected "this thread" then try the following: instead of pressing enter immediately after filling in your search term and selecting "this thread", first click  elsewhere in the search box or press tab button to get rid of the ensuing drop-down, then click the search button.


----------



## dcarvil (Oct 29, 2021)

jj0011 said:


> THanks a lot. This makes sense
> How do I search in 'This tread'. Sorry for the newbie question, but I only see one search box that seems to search in all threads.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ultramanoid (Oct 29, 2021)

jj0011 said:


> THanks a lot. This makes sense
> How do I search in 'This tread'. Sorry for the newbie question, but I only see one search box that seems to search in all threads.

Click to collapse



Search icon on top right. Gear icon on top right. Dropdown menu. Not obvious, I'll grant you.


----------



## x140x1n (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi,
I just found out I'm unable to add a google drive bookmark. When it opens the google account page for login, it gives the error "Error 400: redirect_uri_mismatch.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 2, 2021)

hudson4351 said:


> I'm not opposed to creating and maintaining an informational thread. My point was only that someone closer to the development of the app than myself would be in the best position to make such an announcement thread because they would know of upcoming release dates.

Click to collapse



Thanks for citing a source. It seems as if Google had descended into an even deeper level of attempted control by allowing people to receive automatic app updates but depriving people of notifications indicating which updates are available and what they contain. It is no surprise that Google would want people to update apps blindly on a one-way path. It's also not surprising that there was push-back from the community at large and that the notifications were restored. Thanks again for mentioning it.  People who update play store apps manually might not have noticed that change. In fact it is such shenanigans from Google that are the reason I disable both Google automatic play store app updates and notifications.

That all being said, the article you cited is from almost a year and half ago so considering that it had been over a year before you realized that the app update notifications were restored maybe you are relying too much on Google. . But seriously, I can understand how those notifications could be helpful but if you want more control I would suggest disabling Google app updates and notifications and just opening the play store app every now and then to see what's available. That would probably take less effort and work than it would to maintain a thread just to announce new mix Silver updates. Regarding how much responsibility individual developers should bear for Google's mistakes and onerous restrictions I agree with others that this should not be the responsibility of the developer but still the developer offers a workaround in the form of the auto update feature within the XDA version of the app, so if Google is messing up and you really want to know when there are new MiX updates you could install the XDA version. Fortunately you don't need to do any of that.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 2, 2021)

*MiX Nugget  - Document Provider*

Note: for newer devices do not enable MiXplorers built in OTG driver.

Using Document Provider to access USB OTG drives (and in some cases external SD card) on Android 11 (and in some other usage cases).
If your system doesn't give you direct access to the storage folder, you need to use the document providers.

------------
To access a USB drive with MiX on Android 11:

Connect the USB drive > open MiXplorer > tap on ADD (plus sign) in toolbar > select Storage > select Document provider > navigate to the root of USB drive and select it > "USE THIS FOLDER".

Note: in many cases the root of the sd card cannot be selected so this must be done for individual sub-folders.
------------
Remove OTG bookmark if it reappears after drive is removed:

Go to MiX App info in Android settings > Storage & Cache > 'Clear access'.

------------
Cannot access the external SD /Android/data folder:

Tap on Add button (+ sign) in toolbar > Storage > Document provider > Find and select the folder.

------------
Descriptions from HootanParsa (with some humorous comentary)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-84504291
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-84868099

Thanks @rsngfrce for having provided a recap of this stuff which became a placeholder until now for this nugget.

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## IndirectPointer (Nov 2, 2021)

Apologies in advance for the fact I limp through xda arcane organization. I can't find the answer within XDA or searching this thread, just keep breaking the matrix. And I keep running into broken content links in this forum. Almost certainly user error.

*My question is, how do I prevent a downloaded file opening a mixplorer tab with some variation of this:
     content://com.mixplorer.fileProvider/CEWvRkIDpqtERwAodrdmLajD/Download 
and instead simply go to the default download directory? *

Maybe a switch was set inadvertently? My memory may be faulty, but this may have popped up after a new release.

Unfortunately at the moment I don't remember exactly how this typically shows up! But I did create a convoluted way to recreate this tab in time sequence that should be reproducible. This is downloading a billing statement. I know I shouldn't be "copy to"  mixplorer.

Help appreciated.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 2, 2021)

IndirectPointer said:


> Apologies in advance for the fact I limp through xda arcane organization. I can't find the answer within XDA or searching this thread, just keep breaking the matrix. And I keep running into broken content links in this forum. Almost certainly user error.
> 
> *My question is, how do I prevent a downloaded file opening a mixplorer tab with some variation of this:
> content://com.mixplorer.fileProvider/CEWvRkIDpqtERwAodrdmLajD/Download
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure your settings and if possible the app are backed up and then try this:

Settings- More settings - reset - remember.

If that does not help then I would suggest the same download without mixplorer installed on the device and also with a clean installation of mixplorer.


----------



## IndirectPointer (Nov 2, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Make sure your settings and if possible the app are backed up and then try this:
> 
> Settings- More settings - reset - remember.
> 
> If that does not help then I would suggest the same download without mixplorer installed on the device and also with a clean installation of mixplorer.

Click to collapse



Yay. Improvement. Thank you. It doesn't go to my download directory within mixplorerer, but to the mixplorer tabs.

 Exported settings
  Extracted APK that produces this behavior and noted software and hardware versions. Settings- More settings - reset - remember.
 

Is there a default download directory somewhere within mixplorer? I can never tell where it's going to direct toward.

Thank you for being a first class developer. It's clear you really care about this. And I really like it!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 3, 2021)

IndirectPointer said:


> Yay. Improvement. Thank you. It doesn't go to my download directory within mixplorerer, but to the mixplorer tabs.
> 
> Exported settings
> Extracted APK that produces this behavior and noted software and hardware versions. Settings- More settings - reset - remember.
> ...

Click to collapse



A point of clarification: I'm not the developer, I just maintain the FAQ, but I do agree with your praise of the developer.

As the download location, I would figure that if mixplorer was not using the save to function and was just downloading blind, that it would do so to the default download location on internal storage. When you use the download with - save as feature then you can select the save location.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 3, 2021)

IndirectPointer said:


> Yay. Improvement. Thank you. It doesn't go to my download directory within mixplorerer, but to the mixplorer tabs.
> 
> Exported settings
> Extracted APK that produces this behavior and noted software and hardware versions. Settings- More settings - reset - remember.
> ...

Click to collapse





IronTechmonkey said:


> A point of clarification: I'm not the developer, I just maintain the FAQ, but I do agree with your praise of the developer.
> 
> As the download location, I would figure that if mixplorer was not using the save to function and was just downloading blind, that it would do so to the default download location on internal storage. When you use the download with - save as feature then you can select the save location.

Click to collapse



I havent explicitly checked MiX, but most apps will use a private app specific area during the download, and only copy the final complete downloaded file to your selected location, on successful completion.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 3, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I havent explicitly checked MiX, but most apps will use a private app specific area during the download, and only copy the final complete downloaded file to your selected location, on successful completion.

Click to collapse



Point taken (that is part of the messy juncture between app and OS to which I occasionally refer) and for more advanced troubleshooting that information may be critical, but to the point of the user's question they seem to be looking for the "default" download location which implies the destination of the completed download. IMO, in that case they need to sort out the basics of downloading before taking into the potential interim locations of the files.


----------



## J.Michael (Nov 3, 2021)

IndirectPointer said:


> ...
> Is there a default download directory somewhere within mixplorer? I can never tell where it's going to direct toward.
> ...

Click to collapse



You posted three screenshots.  The middle one showed a dialog box with two fields, one a filename, one a folder.  Did you try tapping the folder to see if it would let you navigate to a folder of your choice?  (Or to see if it would give more detail about the path ending in "Download"?)


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 3, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Point taken (that is part of the messy juncture between app and OS to which I occasionally refer) and for more advanced troubleshooting that information may be critical, but to the point of the user's question they seem to be looking for the "default" download location which implies the destination of the completed download. IMO, in that case they need to sort out the basics of downloading before taking into the potential interim locations of the files.

Click to collapse



Not all apps are timely with their delete of the temp download. So, in some-cases, there will actually be two locations where the file could be found on completion. I havent checked MiX for "downloads" but i have seen MiX private app folders with some historic files in the past. ie it may of changed.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 3, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Not all apps are timely with their delete of the temp download. So, in some-cases, there will actually be two locations where the file could be found on completion. I havent checked MiX for "downloads" but i have seen MiX private app folders with some historic files in the past. ie it may of changed.

Click to collapse



Understood and I think I've seen a similar legacy of stray files to what you described, but again in this user case I see the possibility of a download issue not related to MiX. Then again they might be experiencing what you describe as possibly broken or duplicated downloads when using mix, but then still I want to see that basic downloading on the device functions before digging deeper.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 3, 2021)

FAQ Update

Removed broken image links from OPs and revised associated text accordingly to become simple text descriptions. The removed details and more can be found in the skins and themes post.

New Nugget about Document Provider; which can help MiX on Android 11 see USB OTG drives and some data locations on external SD. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051

Updated Nugget about settings to add missing items and descriptions of main settings.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82834917

A substantial update of the Servers nugget is next. People who have previously used the servers may be able to figure it out but there have been notable changes and added functionality. Also a few basic things are no longer as obvious as they once were, for instance now with per-user configurations the default path is not visible in the main configuration panel as some people might expect, but rather now is visible when creating or modifying account. Also, it may not be obvious that people who use only 1 account can just rename and configure the built in “admin” account. I’ve got my mind wrapped around most aspects of this but not all of it and so will be eager to see any feedback, particularly about some of the new settings and in which situations to use which settings.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Nov 3, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> FAQ Update
> 
> Removed broken image links from OPs and revised associated text accordingly to become simple text descriptions. The removed details and more can be found in the skins and themes post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Goshdarnit this fixed my problem with ExFat in 11. I assumed MiX already had access since the cards appeared on the left panel just fine and MiX had all permissions, plus I go as root through /mnt/media_rw, but I missed the step you mention of adding them with Document Provider within MiX. If I ever read about it back in the day, I forgot it, obviously.

THANKS ! (°ー°〃)

Edit : Though, for some reason, only happens with ExFat, not with my usual ext4.


----------



## Yealegorez (Nov 3, 2021)

I cannot log in with Google, the page says this app it's blocked, so I don't know how to access to my files now


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 3, 2021)

Yealegorez said:


> I cannot log in with Google, the page says this app it's blocked, so I don't know how to access to my files now

Click to collapse



That sounds vaguely similar to some recent reports from the past week or two which in turn resemble some reports from the past month or two. You can search the thread for post about it to see if what has been reported is similar to your issue. Also, if this is not already on the developers to do list you could log the issue and provide details about the device and the specific steps you are taking, as described in a post 7 of the FAQ:  https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157367.


----------



## JulianCox (Nov 4, 2021)

is this abandoned?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 4, 2021)

JulianCox said:


> is this abandoned?

Click to collapse



No, a fact made obvious by recent posts in this thread and the main thread.


----------



## JulianCox (Nov 4, 2021)

why are there no new updates?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 4, 2021)

JulianCox said:


> why are there no new updates?

Click to collapse



That also is answered by recent posts in the main thread.


----------



## m0han (Nov 4, 2021)

JulianCox said:


> is this abandoned?

Click to collapse



what?! the faq is well-maintained and the dev of the app has released a new beta just yesterday.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 6, 2021)

*MiX Nugget - FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS; Servers configuration for older version of MiX*

NOTE: This post (formerly the OP for servers) describes Server configuration for older versions of MiX (6.56 and previous). This post was saved so that people still using older versions of the app may have instructions but understandably bugs or problems should still be reported from the newest version of the app. The new Server configuration is described in the original OP here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157350.

There are a variety of ways MiXplorer can be used to access files on other devices or make files available to other devices. This post describes the 3 types of servers MiXplorer can use to make files available to other devices. *FTP, HTTP & TCP Servers*

Each MiXplorer server type offers different functionality and each can be run a few different ways from buttons and menus within the MiXplorer UI or directly from the Android UI (widgets &quick-tiles). Note: A MiX server will use a different root location (folder seen as root by client) depending which settings are in place, and where the server was run from, and which folder/tab is active. See "Default path" section below for more detail.

*Server Settings In Common for MiXplorer FTP, HTTP and TCP servers. *:

- *Default path*: This is the directory which incoming clients will see as the root of the directory tree.

-- When server is run from: Toolbar's Server button (hidden by default, enable in Settings > buttons); then root for incoming clients will be the location of the presently active tab in MiXplorer.
.
-- When server is run from: 3-Dot Menu > Servers; then root for incoming clients will be the root of currently active partition (drive). Not the presently viewed location but rather the root of the partition in which the presently viewed location resides).

-- When server is run from: Widget or Quick-tiles; then root for incoming clients will be the location designated in the server settings panel.

- *Username*: Self explanatory. The more unique the more secure.
- *Password*: Self explanatory. The more unique the more secure.
- *Port:* Assign a port manually or leave blank to use default port for given server type. Default for FTP is 2121. Default for HTTP is 8080. Default for HTTPS is 8181.
- *Secure* (check-box): For HTTP and TCP servers, use secure protocol. For FTP use FTPS.
- An internet connection is not required but the devices must be on same LAN, wifi network, or hotspot.
- *To stop server*: "Servers" then "Stop FTP/HTTP/TCP Server" or expand notification then Stop FTP/HTTP/TCP server, or tap widget.
- *To Reset all servers* (make sure you know your settings and have them backed up before doing this): Settings > More Settings > Reset Servers

------
*FTP Server*:
This is the most fully featured of the servers (not counting SMB shares).  FTP Clients on other networked devices, including Android devices running MiXplorer can manage files with the full range of functions expected for FTP access. This might also work through a native file viewing window on OS that support it. To configure and access a MiXplorer FTP server:

- On 1st device configure a MiXplorer FTP server.  You can check the notification to verify IP Address and  Port #.
- On 2nd device configure your FTP client to access the MiXplorer FTP server with aforementioned IP address and Port#.
- If using MiXplorer on 2nd device then, in MiXplorer create a bookmark to access the FTP server that is running on the 1st device. That bookmark is effectively an FTP client.
- On 2nd device open your FTP client or your MiXplorer FTP bookmark.

Additional information about FTP here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71415130&postcount=152

------
*HTTP Server*: Allows other devices on the same network to access files though web browsers. This eliminates the need for 3rd party “clients” but the interface is minimal, like a web page, navigating and downloading via hyperlinks.This might also work through a native file viewing window on OS that support it.

- On 1st device configure MiX HTTP server.
- On 2nd device use a web browser to access the address of the HTTP server that is running on the 1st device.
- In browser on 2nd device download files  (and upload?).

------
*TCP Server*:
Allows "Send to" directly from one device running MiXplorer to the another device running the MiXplorer TCP server on the same local network, with MiXplorer TCP server configured with same parameters on both devices.

- Both devices connected to same Wifi network (can be done with hotspot).
- MiXplorer TCP server configured with same parameters on both devices.
- On destination device: Open tab to destination directory then run MiXplorer TCP server.
- On source device: Select file(s) > 3 button menu > Send to ... > Refresh > select destination device.
- The files should be copied to the directory that is opened on destination device.
- You should see some simple toasts at some points into the process on both devices.

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## J.Michael (Nov 6, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Placeholder for update to Servers Nugget.
> ------------------------
> 
> *Server Settings for MiXplorer FTP/Share and HTTP/WebDav servers. *:
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the significance of the IP address?  How is it useful to enter anything other than the current address of the device?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 6, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> What is the significance of the IP address?  How is it useful to enter anything other than the current address of the device?

Click to collapse



Possibly to maintain IP constancy, for instance in a mixplorer bookmark on a different device, when IP addresses are dynamically assigned and may change.


----------



## J.Michael (Nov 7, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Possibly to maintain IP constancy, for instance in a mixplorer bookmark on a different device, when IP addresses are dynamically assigned and may change.

Click to collapse



So, you specify an IP address to define a server that cannot work on the current network, because that is not your current IP address, but you expect to connect to another network at another time and have that be the IP address of the server device?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 7, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> So, you specify an IP address to define a server that cannot work on the current network, because that is not your current IP address, but you expect to connect to another network at another time and have that be the IP address of the server device?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure how it's supposed to work. My understanding was that the mixplorer FTP server would respond to requests from clients for the manually designated IP address even though that is not the actual  IP address of the device on the network. That being said, when I set an IP address in that field then even though the status notification for the server indicates that manually set custom IP address, the incoming clients cannot see it by that IP address but they can still see the server by the actual IP address of the device.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 7, 2021)

*MiX Nugget - Android-version specific workarounds:.* including accessing /android/data on internal and external drives, and /data/data. Applicable primarily to A11 and up but might also be applicable elsewhere.

----------------------------------------------------------------

*OTG*
For most newer devices disable MiXplorer's custom OTG driver.

In addition to the OTG tips mentioned in this post there are others in the workarounds post.


*Access /data/data Android on  11 (and possibly some other situations), *

- In SU manager change “namespace” option to global (typically it would be set to inherited)

Or

- Run command “su --mount-master". See: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-85494739

----------------------------------------------------------------
*To access [External Storage]/Android/data on Android 11 (and possibly some other situations).*

- "Android 11 with target API-30 doesn't provide files inside those directories. Use the other MiXplorer build with API-29 or if your device is rooted, use an alternative path from /mnt/... directory". https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-85904029

OR

- In addition to adding “document providers” when requested (and possibly adding some manually) navigate through a system path to external storage, EG: /mnt/media_rw/[External storage Name].

----------------------------------------------------------------
*Access NTFS Partitions on OTG drive in Android 11 (and other situations): *

- Install this app or another one like it which allows access to NTFS partitions: exFAT/NTFS for USB by Paragon Software, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.paragon.tcplugins_ntfs_ro&hl=en_GB&gl=US.

- Then add its provider in MiXplorer.

The 3rd party app will handle the mounting and prompts after which the provider can be added in MiX, and the 3d party app may now handle mounting for all OTG drives (I'm not ure if it only invokes for NTFS}.

Note: the exFAT/NTFS for USB app trial usage is odd. There are only buttons to pay but and I'm not sure which specific actions caused it to mount the drive in free mode. In any event It was able to access an NTFS formatted 32GB SD card via USB OTG devices running rooted stock Moto Android 10 and 11.

Source https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-86195383

----------------------------------------------------------------
*Alternate Paths*
If you have trouble accessing SD cards or internal storage locally or through FTP you can try different paths. Note: The availability and effectiveness of these paths may vary by ROM and nature of permissions.  These are just some possibilities.

/storage/[name of internal storage]
/storage/[name of external storage]
/storage/emulated/0
/mnt/shell/emulated/0
/mnt/media_rw/[name of external storage]
/data/media/0/

Similarly if you are having trouble accessing USB drives you can look in

/storage/
/mnt/media_rw/

----------------------------------------------------------------
*Issues with Google Drive blocking log-in*

Explanation and possible workaround here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-85904701

Adding a Document Provider can help with with issues with USB OTG Drives and other situations. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 7, 2021)

FAQ Update:

- Repaired links to FAQ OP posts at the bottom of each post.

- Removed bad image links. A single simple image that will show the most often referenced UI elements is in progress.

- Consolidated Android version specific tips from the logging/troubleshooting post to a Nugget in the thread linked from the Nuggets section of the OPs: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85904825.

- Placeholder for updated nugget about servers: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85896901. This will eventually replace the Servers OP but while FTP issues are being sorted out and the documentation is being built it will be here.

- A bunch of other cleanup with a focus of trimming the OPs and creating Nuggets which can be more easily referenced from the OPs

Thanks @Dan_Jacques and @toutatis and @stingbandel for recent questions which informed the workarounds part, and thanks to many others for related questions and suggestions over the past year.


----------



## alienyd (Nov 9, 2021)

Update: with this new version (MiXplorer_v6.57.2_B21110510) the FTP has worked successfully!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 9, 2021)

LeshaRB said:


> After switching to the Beta channel
> The user is solely responsible

Click to collapse



Well said, some people don't realize that.



LeshaRB said:


> I just asked a question
> That it would be much more convenient to receive beta versions from the market, and not download from this forum

Click to collapse



Point taken, and indeed it would be more convenient that way but there are unavoidable reasons for the separate tracks as they are. A benefit to us is that MiX  can include more functionality (as is also the case with some other well know and very good app which do things like that or are just not available in Playstore). Also, although I'm not speaking for the developer there may be a benefit to not having the beta in play store where fewer people acknowledge the distinction beta and main or release version as you do. A least you've not had to deal with the craziest combination: MiX XDA version AND MiX Silver from playstore AND MiX beta on the same device, that is also possible but I do not recommend it and only did that once by accident. 



LeshaRB said:


> Didn't want to offend anyone

Click to collapse



 IMO you did not offend anyone, perhaps just induced some Google directed animus. Boo-gle!


----------



## Puppitkey (Nov 12, 2021)

When sharing a pdf through the media viewer, it exports the document as an image, and only the current viewed page, instead of sharing the pdf file itself. Is there a way to change this behaviour? I have searched the settings and the faq, but found non.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 12, 2021)

elswerky said:


> I have to enter word Admin as username and this waht was causing issues with me as this wasn't required before  and should be explained in changelog that we need to enter Admin .

Click to collapse



This is explained in a new FAQ post about servers which is easy to find and for which you were provided a direct link. As explained in that post you do not have to use the admin username, you can change it. 



elswerky said:


> If I added optional IP as 192.168.43.1 now ftp can't connect or start In settings page of ftp if I press on start server it shows it as if started ,,but If I closed settings  page of ftp it show ftp server not working not enabled nyo active also no notifications of ftp server  so not working with me

Click to collapse



The fact that the optional  IP address is still experimental is described in the same FAQ post to which you were provided a direct link as well as being described in recent posts in this thread. 



elswerky said:


> Ok ,,now let's enable tls/ssl again
> Now ftp server is *ftpes* not ftp nor ftps Sometimes it shift between ftps and ftpes

Click to collapse



The differences between FTP, FTPES and FTPS in the address of the client were observed and the same question was asked in this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-85915201.



elswerky said:


> Why this not written in changelog!
> What is difference between explicit and implicit ?

Click to collapse



Because the change-log and instructions for an app are not a tutorial for the protocols used. IE If you purchase a bicycle then the entity which sold the bicycle to you may be obligated to tell you how to use the bicycle, but is not obligated to teach you how to ride a bicycle. It is up to us to know what TSL/SSL and explicit/implicit means and it is fairly easy to look this stuff up. I was lacking knowledge about these things until I looked them up and I'm still learning about them. We can no more expect to be taught all the details of those things in the app instructions than we can expect the seller of the bicycle to teach us how to ride a bicycle.

As to the optional IP address, while much of your post was complaining about questions that have already been answered the optional IP address is indeed not functioning, as you described, and would benefit from a more productive conversation so I've put a reply to that in a separate post. Let's try to keep that conversation constructive.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 12, 2021)

*MiX Nugget - Server Security Settings*

Here are some combinations of TLS and Implicit/Explicit FTP server settings and bookmark FTP[S/ES] prefixes which can be used with MiXplorer on the FTP server device and on the FTP client device

------------------------
*TLS/SSL enabled and Explicit Enabled on Server AND FTP or FTPES a prefix in the client bookmark.*

The server is letting the client determine the TLS setting (that is what Explicit means). If FTP prefix is used in the client bookmark then TLS will not be used. If FTPES prefix is used in the client bookmark then TLS will be used. FTPS as prefix in the client bookmark will not work for this configuration.

------------------------
*TLS/SSL disabled and Explicit enabled on the server AND FTP as prefix in client bookmark.*

Although the server is letting the client initially determine the TLS setting, because TLS/SSL is disabled on the server only the FTP prefix will work. FTPES and FTPS as prefix in the client bookmark will not work for this configuration.

------------------------
*TLS/SSL enabled and Implicit enabled on server AND with FTPS prefix on the client bookmark.*

The server is enforcing the use of TLS rather than allowing the client to determine that setting so FTP and FTPES prefixes don't work for this configuration. Conversely, if TSL is disabled or if Explicit is set on the server then the FTPS as prefix bookmark will not work.

Servers Nugget: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85896901
------------------------
References
Hazy memories about configuring workstatiosn and these articles:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_Layer_Security
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FTPS
https://www.advancedcyber.co.uk/it-security-blog/what-is-explicit-and-implicit-ftps

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## 27161433 (Nov 13, 2021)

After I updated the latest version of google play today, the ftp server cannot be connected. The following is the error message of filezilla
I did not change any settings after the update
How can I solve it?

Status:    Connecting to 192.168.0.111:2121...
Status:    Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Status:    Insecure server, it does not support FTP over TLS.
Command:    USER anonymous
Response:    331 USER send the password
Command:    PASS *********************
Response:    530 PASS authentication failed!
Error:    Critical error: Could not connect to server

solved
It turned out to be detailed settings


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 14, 2021)

Please be advised that it is your responsibility (and something you agreed to when you signed up) to make some effort to answer your questions and that by failing to do so you make usage harder for yourself and communication in the main thread harder in general by clogging it with repeated questions about things which have been clearly explained and are not actual issues with the app. At the very least you could start such inquiries in the FAQ and then when it looks like there might be an actual issue take it to the main thread. 



elswerky said:


> There is admin profile on top
> I can change word Admin name
> But :
> there there is a button says add
> Where I can add different profiles for ftp. But I can't choose anyone except  Admin profile.

Click to collapse



If you are creating a NEW account then there is no logical reason for you to expect to see other existing accounts that you could chose. 

That is why you would be creating a new one, because it does not yet exist. 

See “To create a new account:” in this post to which you have been previously provide a link: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85896901.



elswerky said:


> Now what I will write I think is related ot my device issue not mixplorer
> Ithink this issue may be on my device onlyas mixplorer otg 3as working with me before on Android 11
> 
> Otg on Android 11
> ...

Click to collapse



See https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051. 

If the instructions for those things are not working for you then explain specifically where they differ from your experience and log the issue as described in post seven of the FAQ. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157367.


----------



## dimenfer (Nov 14, 2021)

I use it in a tablet and it shows Internal and SDCard tabs at the same time i'm trying to remove the SDCard Tab but nothing happens, using the search in thread i did not found anything related, how to remove the Tab? I just need one at time, like in Phone.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 14, 2021)

dimenfer said:


> I use it in a tablet and it shows Internal and SDCard tabs at the same time i'm trying to remove the SDCard Tab but nothing happens, using the search in thread i did not found anything related, how to remove the Tab? I just need one at time, like in Phone.

Click to collapse



It is not entirely clear whether you are referring to a tab in the main list view or a bookmark in the bookmark/history drawer but the basics of managing both are described in this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157342:

In that post see
3) "Bookmarks/History (Drawer) To Delete or modify a bookmark:" 
4) "Tabs To save an individual Tab be opened to a specific location at each app start (default tab)"

If that is not working then please share a screenshot or a detailed description of actions taken (tap this, drag that, etc).


----------



## dimenfer (Nov 14, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> It is not entirely clear whether you are referring to a tab in the main list view or a bookmark in the bookmark/history drawer but the basics of managing both are described in this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157342:
> 
> In that post see
> 3) "Bookmarks/History (Drawer) To Delete or modify a bookmark:"
> ...

Click to collapse



Nevermind, cleared the App to default and now it's normal.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 14, 2021)

dimenfer said:


> Nevermind, cleared the App to default and now it's normal.

Click to collapse



That would seem to indicate the resetting of a change you previously made and does not clarify whether that change was to the bookmarks or the tab settings. If resetting the app works for you great, but since that is a fairly extreme measure which will reset many things in the app, if it occurs again it should be easy to fix without resetting the app if you share details.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 14, 2021)

FAQ Update:

Servers FAQ OP has been updated to describe new server configuration, and the description of servers configuration for previous MiX version has been moved to the in-thread nugget, with each post referencing the other and both linked to the Nuggets index

*FTP and HTTP SERVERS and Sent-to: *
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157350

*MiX Nugget: Server Security Settings:*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85932885

*MiX Nugget - FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS Servers configuration for older version of MiX:   *
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85896901

*FAQ Nugget Storage Analyzer: *https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85942125

*Complete overhaul of the Nuggets Index post:* https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 14, 2021)

MiX *Nugget - Storage Analyzer*

There is a way to view some storage statistics with MiXplorer by creating a custom search bookmarks and saving it. From the root of a drive or from a sub-folder, perform a recursive search for type = folder like so:

- Navigate to desired location > tap Search button > long press recursive search arrow (in lower right corner) > select Contains in the first drop-down and leave the criteria blank > select "Type" = Folder > Tap GO.

- When the scan has completed (which may take a few minutes) you should see details of the folders with bars representing the amount of space.

- The scan parameters can be bookmarked just like any folder like so: Close search bottom bar (tap x at lower left corner) > Long press the location in main bar > Add to... > Bookmarks.

- When the bookmark is selected the search and population of statistics graphics will occur.

. For more details enable "more details" in view settings. Details that are not visible in the scan results might be visible other places.

Note: It is occasionally requested for MiXplorer to have some sort of storage analyzer, and sometimes there are lively discussions about how substantial such feature should be. This FAQ Nugget describes the current implementation without taking sides in those discussions and without encouraging the restriction of those discussions. The current implementation is obviously not a full-featured storage analyzer which is to the point of those lively discussions - may they continue.   If the implementation changes then the FAQ description will be modified accordingly.

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 14, 2021)

dimenfer said:


> I use it in a tablet and it shows Internal and SDCard tabs at the same time i'm trying to remove the SDCard Tab but nothing happens, using the search in thread i did not found anything related, how to remove the Tab? I just need one at time, like in Phone.

Click to collapse



I am not clear either, but I am thinking you are asking something simpler than what @IronTechmonkey is asking/checking.

Are you saying?

When you click the close tab "X", it does not close? its the little"X" right of the tab name.
When you close the tab & exit MiX and then comeback in, the tab is re-opened?
If its 2, then you need to save the new tab layouts, or set it to auto save the tabs on exit.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 14, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> FAQ Update:
> ...snip...
> *MiX Nugget - FTP, HTTP, TCP SERVERS Servers configuration for older version of MiX:   *
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85896901
> ...snip...

Click to collapse



I installed the updated MiX (which I have been holding out on since I didnt get FTP servers working with TLS). I was planning on searching the thread on how to get it up and running, but I notice you explicitly only have instructions for "*older *versions of MiX". Is it still unclear how to get FTP working with TLS,  with the latest updates?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 14, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I installed the updated MiX (which I have been holding out on since I didnt get FTP servers working with TLS). I was planning on searching the thread on how to get it up and running, but I notice you explicitly only have instructions for "*older *versions of MiX". Is it still unclear how to get FTP working with TLS,  with the latest updates?

Click to collapse



Maybe you were looking at the post while I was doing the edits earlier today. Instructions for the new server setup grew in a new post, then earlier today I swapped the original post about the old servers with the new post. The OP about servers now describes the new server. All of it is referenced and linked from the Nuggets index post. Additionally there is an  a separate nugget about Security Options. That also is linked from the Nuggets index and the various server post contain links to each other. Those posts are also referenced and Linked In the announcement about recent fact changes 4 post above this one.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 14, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I am not clear either, but I am thinking you are asking something simpler than what @IronTechmonkey is asking/checking.
> 
> Are you saying?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I specifically referenced and provided partial instructions for saving the tabs.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 16, 2021)

*MiX Nugget - Tools; Duplicates & App Remnants *

Note: If not carefully used these tools, in particular the app remnants feature, may allow you to delete files whose function are unknown and which may still be needed. As with any app cleaning utility the user must make sure to know what items are being deleted.

Additionally, be advised that in these lists an X next to the name of an individual item will delete that item while the X in the upper right corner of the box will close the box.

-----------------------
*Duplicates:*

Navigate to a folder > Menu > Tools > Duplicates > [operation runs in background] > when scan is complete then tap notification (operation finished) > in list of duplicated items tap an item name to expand duplicate of that item > tap X to delete duplicate item.

-----------------------
*App Remnants:*

Navigate to a folder > Menu > Tools > App Remnants > tap the X next to an individual item’s name to delete that item or Remove all to remove all.

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 16, 2021)

FAQ Update: The MiX Nugget Index

The MiX Nugget Index is now proably the first place most people would want to look for usage instructions about a particular feature. The basic UI interactions and main view and some basic file management actions are still described in the OPs, as is Bug reporting and skiinning/theming.

The MiX Nugget Index post has been alphabetized, links confirmed, post titles edited for consistency and perhaps most helpful... each linked MiX Nugget post now contains a link back to the MiX Nugget Index, which may help to avoid some of the inefficiently circular post browsing that is required in the XDA app.

-----------------------
Link back to *MiX FAQ Nugget Index*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## dimenfer (Nov 19, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That would seem to indicate the resetting of a change you previously made and does not clarify whether that change was to the bookmarks or the tab settings. If resetting the app works for you great, but since that is a fairly extreme measure which will reset many things in the app, if it occurs again it should be ehat would seem to indicate the resetting of a change you previously made and does not clarify whether that change was to the bookmarks or the tab settings. If resetting the app works for you great, but since that is a fairly extreme measure which will reset many things in the app, if it occurs again it should be easy to fix without resetting the app if you share details.
> After some time trying to figure out which option I messed up I found it, It was in the "View/Options/Dual panel in landscape" if this is active you cannot delete the Tab of course, so that's it.

Click to collapse





IronTechmonkey said:


> That would seem to indicate the resetting of a change you previously made and does not clarify whether that change was to the bookmarks or the tab settings. If resetting the app works for you great, but since that is a fairly extreme measure which will reset many things in the app, if it occurs again it should be easy to fix without resetting the app if you share details.

Click to collapse



Sorry for the rudeness write but I was upset that day, so after some time trying to figure out which option I messed up I found it, It was in the "View/Options/Dual panel in landscape" if this is active you cannot delete the Tab of course, so that's it.

This Dual Panel views is nice for tablet but the Android gestures kill's the experience if you access the right Panel you need to use the Right gesture to go back from a folder, if you use Left gesture the selected Panel changes to Left it's annoying


----------



## logicalextreme (Nov 22, 2021)

Keror0 said:


> End up I figured out it was problems with the old Public/Private key pair that I use, they works for others apps.
> 
> Have to regenerated a set of new key pair in the host side, copy over the private key (in my case, to Chromebook) then tap the (i) (info) button of the private key file (thanks, J.Michael), append the file path to "private_key_path=" and Bingo!

Click to collapse



I spent a good couple of hours trying to get passwordless key auth to work today, using my phone's ECDSA key. The MiXplorer logs aren't very helpful on this with the logging level that's enabled, but after testing the key (and some other ones I'd generated) with a couple of other apps it became clear that MiX was the only common factor in the keys not working.

I couldn't find a way to delete known host keys from within the app but did find out where they're stored in MiX's private user directory (/data/data/com.mixplorer) which led me to a solution.

I've eventually surmised the following, which I'm putting here in lieu of any actual documentation on the subject:


The only key algorithm I could get to work was Ed25519
Algorithms which I couldn't get to work were ECDSA 521-bit (my default), ECDSA 384-bit and RSA 4096-bit. I think I tried RSA 2048-bit too but I'm not sure. These were all tested successfully with JuiceSSH and Solid Explorer from the phone but failed in MiX
The Ed25519 key should be in PEM format in a file accessible to MiX, with the full file path set as the value of private_key_path as mentioned above. My _Advanced Settings_ section didn't have this key/value entry at first, but rather pem_private_key_path which I think was inherited from an older version of MiX and presumably wasn't part of the upgrade process
While I'd prefer to store the key directly in MiX's settings to avoid having a private key lying around in an accessible file on my phone, I can't find a way of getting private_key_base64 (or the older pem_private_key_base64) to work at all
Hope this helps somebody. I think this stuff should be documented because if it's difficult for people to do things securely, they'll just do them less securely instead 

I'm happy to finally have SFTP access back in my primary file explorer, which I haven't had since I finally ditched ES File Explorer when it became apparent it wasn't going to stop getting worse. On the whole MiX has improved over time, so big thanks to the creator.


----------



## LeshaRB (Nov 26, 2021)

Can't connect via sftp(
What I do wrong?

WebDAV connection working fine


----------



## J.Michael (Nov 26, 2021)

LeshaRB said:


> Can't connect via sftp(
> What I do wrong?
> 
> WebDAV connection working fine

Click to collapse



Are you able to connect using a different SFTP client?
Have you read the hundreds of posts in these two threads about FTP?


----------



## LeshaRB (Nov 26, 2021)

J.Michael said:


> Are you able to connect using a different SFTP client?
> Have you read the hundreds of posts in these two threads about FTP?

Click to collapse



I tried several other clients from Play Market, they connect fine

I read it, but I don't quite understand what kind of instruction is needed to just enter IP, login and password


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 7, 2021)

LeshaRB said:


> I tried several other clients from Play Market, they connect fine
> 
> I read it, but I don't quite understand what kind of instruction is needed to just enter IP, login and password

Click to collapse



SFTP is not well documented in the FAQ because I don't use it and not as many people seem to use it as FTP. I plan to create an index of the various types of storage that can be added but that will be just the framework and will require input from users to fill in. There have been some posts by users who have done troubleshooting and gotten SFTP to work including one fairly recently. I don't know that those posts would apply to your situation and the XDA search feature is not working so they might be hard to find but it might be worth trying to find them while waiting for answers here.


----------



## LeshaRB (Dec 7, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> SFTP is not well documented in the FAQ because I don't use it and not as many people seem to use it as FTP. I plan to create an index of the various types of storage that can be added but that will be just the framework and will require input from users to fill in. There have been some posts by users who have done troubleshooting and gotten SFTP to work including one fairly recently. I don't know that those posts would apply to your situation and the XDA search feature is not working so they might be hard to find but it might be worth trying to find them while waiting for answers here.

Click to collapse



I asked @HootanParsa 

So the problem was in connection

sftp://255.255.255.255:22/tmp/mnt/C972-3CF2

It's also must have remote path

PS Sorry for English.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 7, 2021)

LeshaRB said:


> I asked @HootanParsa
> 
> So the problem was in connection
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, thank you for explaining. I had seen a reference to the remote path in a previous post but forgot about it. I'll bookmark these posts and try to make some useful documentation from them. By the way no worries about language, I understood what you were describing. Thanks again.


----------



## SubZero5 (Dec 8, 2021)

How do I set-up my SSH Private Key to my MiXPlorer SFTP account?
MiXPlorer currently says "Exhausted available authentication methods"


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 9, 2021)

Placeholder for an XDA issue attaching log files.
`12-09 11:42:35.111 E/fpc_tac (20473): Unable to open '/sys/devices/platform/soc/601b000.cti/modalias'
12-09 11:42:35.181 I/EventHub(2109): New device: id=257, fd=258, path='/dev/input/event7', name='uinput-fpc', classes=0x1, configuration='/system/usr/idc/uinput-fpc.idc', keyLayout='/system/usr/keylayout/uinput-fpc.kl', keyCharacterMap='/system/usr/keychars/Generic.kcm', builtinKeyboard=true, 
12-09 11:42:35.181 W/InputReader(2109): Ignoring spurious device added event for deviceId 0.
12-09 11:42:35.275 D/LMT::LMT(20454): Starting GUI
12-09 11:42:35.701 E/fpc_hidl(20473): Can't initialize the fingerprint HAL module !!!
12-09 11:42:35.710 D/ICU     (20486): Time zone APEX file found: /apex/com.android.tzdata/etc/icu/icu_tzdata.dat
12-09 11:42:35.725 I//system/bin/app_process(20486): The ClassLoaderContext is a special shared library.
12-09 11:42:35.746 W//system/bin/app_process(20486): JNI RegisterNativeMethods: attempt to register 0 native methods for android.media.AudioAttributes
12-09 11:42:35.799 D/AndroidRuntime(20494): >>>>>> START com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit uid 0 <<<<<<
12-09 11:42:35.804 I/AndroidRuntime(20494): Leaving lock profiling enabled
12-09 11:42:35.813 I/WindowManager(2109):   SURFACE show Surface(name=Toast)/@0xfae71c1 on display:0: Toast
12-09 11:42:35.899 I/LaunchCheckinHandler(2109): Displayed com.noname81.lmt/.LMT,cp,ca,876`


----------



## andronikal659 (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi,

Is there an auto task or a place where I can batch move my kids games on a tablet to the sdcard? 

Thanks


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 12, 2021)

Regarding XDA "this thread" search in XDA app and desktop browsers returning all results, there is a workaround:

After performing the search your criteria is replaced by an asterisk indicating a wild card. That asterisk is a live link to a full search which allows you to modify the criteria. If you click that link (see attached pic) you should be taken to the full search panel with an asterisk in the search field. If you replace the asterisk with your search criteria you should be able to conduct a proper search and after you search you will see your search criteria in the place of the asterisk.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 12, 2021)

andronikal659 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there an auto task or a place where I can batch move my kids games on a tablet to the sdcard?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes there is. From the main UI view, Overflow menu > Settings > Auto Tasks. I have little experience using it but others seem to have used it for similar purpose, and there might be helpfull tips about syntax for batching in the linked post (although you may not need that stuff for a simple folder copy). https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-71218953


----------



## andronikal659 (Dec 13, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Yes there is. From the main UI view, Overflow menu > Settings > Auto Tasks. I have little experience using it but others seem to have used it for similar purpose, and there might be helpfull tips about syntax for batching in the linked post (although you may not need that stuff for a simple folder copy). https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-71218953

Click to collapse



The link shows renaming and moving files... Can we move games the same way and it won't corrupt the game data? Also, is there a default sdcard save method? Thanks


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 13, 2021)

andronikal659 said:


> The link shows renaming and moving files... Can we move games the same way and it won't corrupt the game data? Also, is there a default sdcard save method? Thanks

Click to collapse



D'oh, I misread games for files, thanks for the clarification. Games (or any apps) would be trickier not necessarily in regard to automation but for the preservation of files or dependencies that are not within the apk file. I do believe it is possoible to backup app with MiX. and wold suggest seeing if you can get any one game backed up as you like manually then try to reproduce that with autotask. There are others here who have more experience than I with this. Also, you might be able to find some tips by searching the main MiX thread for app backups. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/


----------



## Rana Waqas Haider (Dec 20, 2021)

How to backup .apks and .apk only (without data and other stuff) in mixplorer. Is there any add-on for backup and restore functionality?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 20, 2021)

Rana Waqas Haider said:


> How to backup .apks and .apk only (without data and other stuff) in mixplorer. Is there any add-on for backup and restore functionality?

Click to collapse



I dont use MiX's backup feature. However what if you cleared the data just before you do the backup? then there would be no data to backup.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 20, 2021)

Rana Waqas Haider said:


> How to backup .apks and .apk only (without data and other stuff) in mixplorer. Is there any add-on for backup and restore functionality?

Click to collapse



In MiXplorer's built-in bookmarks there is one called "App"; find the app in there to back it up and, as @DiamondJohn mentioned, you can clear the app data to make sure it's just the base app. Even if you don't clear the data I don't think that item would include any external app data. AFAIK all you need to do to back it up is copy it but I don't use this feature and am not 100% sure about that. You can wait to hear from someone who does use this feature or try searching the main thread. If anyone can provide a link to a description I'll add that link to the OP of this thread.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Dec 20, 2021)

Rana Waqas Haider said:


> How to backup .apks and .apk only (without data and other stuff) in mixplorer. Is there any add-on for backup and restore functionality?

Click to collapse



Like the people replying before me, I don't use this feature, plus I am fully rooted so I may have options that aren't available to non-rooted systems.

That said, in the left panel, MiX has a default bookmark called 'App' that shows all applications installed, check the 'USER APP' option there. Selecting all and copying it'd be easy and quick to paste them in the desired destination in one step. Hope that helps.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hey @IronTechmonkey, i think you could include the almost forgotten ".foldericon" feature. It's a cool option for people who wants to extend the theming experience on MiX.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 24, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> Hey @IronTechmonkey, i think you could include the almost forgotten ".foldericon" feature. It's a cool option for people who wants to extend the theming experience on MiX.

Click to collapse



Good idea. It’s obvious from reviewing past discussion about this that it is quite popular . It falls into an interesting category, not quite a setting and not quite a deep skinning or theming thing so now there are descriptions of it (and other customization files) several places. See below for details. Meanwhile, a question for you. Is there a way to apply .foldericon universally or recursively?

----------------------
*View Customization* (more in Skins/Themes)

*Disable Thumbnails (folder specific}:* Place image in folder > rename to .nothumbnail
*Custom Folder Icon (folder specific):* Place image in folder > rename to .foldericon
*Custom Folder Icon Preview (folder specific) *: Place image in folder > rename to. preview

Notes: 
- Some image properties may not function properly. Icons can be optimized here: https://tinypng.com/
- Some of these may depend on a related setting within the app (eg .preview file and setting "Auto folder preview")

Added to

- OP2 where some view options are described: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157342
- As a precursor and component of Themes and Skins: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157363
- As an extension of view settings: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82834917


----------



## marciozomb13 (Dec 24, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Good idea. It’s obvious from reviewing past discussion about this that it is quite popular . It falls into an interesting category, not quite a setting and not quite a deep skinning or theming thing so now there are descriptions of it (and other customization files) several places. See below for details. Meanwhile, a question for you. Is there a way to apply .foldericon universally or recursively?
> 
> ----------------------
> *View Customization* (more in Skins/Themes)
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. About your question I really don't know because I never tried. I only use them on my root folders (music, downloads, etc). But I strongly believe the answer is no.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Dec 24, 2021)

marciozomb13 said:


> Nice. About your question I really don't know because I never tried. I only use them on my root folders (music, downloads, etc). But I strongly believe the answer is no.

Click to collapse



I forgot to say the optimized image for a foldericon is a 114px png.


----------



## Rana Waqas Haider (Dec 27, 2021)

If we add two network storages (say case 1: google drives and case 2: google drive and Onedrive) while copying, cut and pasting, would it be cloud process only or It wil first download from one server and then upload to other?

Please elaborate it both cases.
Please please please


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 27, 2021)

Rana Waqas Haider said:


> If we add two network storages (say case 1: google drives and case 2: google drive and Onedrive) while copying, cut and pasting, would it be cloud process only or It wil first download from one server and then upload to other?
> 
> Please elaborate it both cases.
> Please please please

Click to collapse



Whether you can copy at all between two different types of storage may vary depending on a variety of factors but assuming  you can do so...

The file process is continuous  from the source through the managing device on which mixplorer is running to the destination device, just as would be the case if Windows Explorer was managing the files from the middle device. These are not direct transfers between the source and Target device.

Here's my own real world case: Media on an Android device running a mixplorer FTP server is  source, and a drive on a Linux box is the target, and an Android running MiX is the middle device from which the files are being managed. Using the middle Android device I copy or move files from the FTP server on the other Android device to the Linux machine. The experience is as seamless as when copying files locally but of course the data is taking hops on all the devices. IIRC another user did once describe how to trigger a remote process that would go between the two other devices without requiring mixplorer on the middle device to remain running but I don't think that was through the MiX UI. I do that stuff by remote controlling the Linux box when I want to maximize throughput.


----------



## Rana Waqas Haider (Dec 28, 2021)

You're saying If I am copying 50GB of data from one cloud storage to another. I would need at least 100GB of network data to complete the transfer. As data first move to the middle device (my phone) and then to the target device.
Is this you're saying?

How could I transfer remotely without the need of 100GB network data, of Yes?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 28, 2021)

Rana Waqas Haider said:


> You're saying If I am copying 50GB of data from one cloud storage to another. I would need at least 100GB of network data to complete the transfer. As data first move to the middle device (my phone) and then to the target device.
> Is this you're saying?
> 
> How could I transfer remotely without the need of 100GB network data, of Yes?

Click to collapse



Basically yes, from the point of view of the mixplorer device in the middle it would be a total of 50 GB in from the source and 50 GB out to the destination. In my situation there is the option to remote control the target machine and run of the copy process there so that it is between just to that machine and the source and continues when I disconnect the remote but that has nothing to do with mixplorer. In your case with different  cloud source and destination I don't think that would be possible. Somewhat by definition the device between the source and destination  must touch the files.  In fact in the case of mixplorer and probably other file managing apps that is critical to safely handling data without losing any if a file process messes up. I'm not sure if there is even a way to do what you want with a server command but you might want to explore some of the support resources for the cloud services to see if they offer any suggestions.


----------



## Noob31 (Dec 29, 2021)

I need help with batch renaming files. For example, i have old.txt and new.txt in a folder named "doc". So I want to batch rename them to old_doc.txt and new_doc.txt. Is it doable and if so, how do I do it?


----------



## pocketrule (Dec 29, 2021)

Noob31 said:


> I need help with batch renaming files. For example, i have old.txt and new.txt in a folder named "doc". So I want to batch rename them to old_doc.txt and new_doc.txt. Is it doable and if so, how do I do it?

Click to collapse



I'm quite sure it's possible. You could check out MiX NUGGETS section, @IronTechmonkey has collected an extensive link list about batch renaming


----------



## Ultramanoid (Dec 29, 2021)

Noob31 said:


> I need help with batch renaming files. For example, i have old.txt and new.txt in a folder named "doc". So I want to batch rename them to old_doc.txt and new_doc.txt. Is it doable and if so, how do I do it?

Click to collapse



For that example, if I understand it correctly :

Rename > Regex > Replace A with B

"A" should be ".txt" and "B" should be "_doc.txt"

If it's more complicated than that, then follow the previous reply.


----------



## Noob31 (Dec 29, 2021)

pocketrule said:


> I'm quite sure it's possible. You could check out MiX NUGGETS section, @IronTechmonkey has collected an extensive link list about batch renaming

Click to collapse



Thank you for the help. But I'm afraid none of the links posted there are my solution. The thing is, i want to fetch the folder name and rename the files accordingly.


----------



## Noob31 (Dec 29, 2021)

Ultramanoid said:


> For that example, if I understand it correctly :
> 
> Rename > Regex > Replace A with B
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, actually its a bit more complex than that.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 29, 2021)

Noob31 said:


> Yeah, actually its a bit more complex than that.

Click to collapse



You didnt let people know that you were talking about more than 1 folder. If it gets too complex, I personally would be using a shell script. But RegEx is not my strong suite,


----------



## pocketrule (Dec 30, 2021)

pocketrule said:


> I'm quite sure it's possible.

Click to collapse



Well I was wrong...


Noob31 said:


> The thing is, i want to fetch the folder name and rename the files accordingly.

Click to collapse



I haven't seen that (although your description was clear enough). I don't think you can't rename the files like you want to - at the moment. But I think and hope it's possible to implement a renaming pattern for the parent folder like %P like the existing ones e.g. %N for filename. Maybe @HootanParsa wanna check out, if he can add this feature.


----------



## zax880 (Dec 30, 2021)

I have a question for you all. Is there possibility to copy couple of folders to another one in one command? I have planned task and i want to do something like backup couple of folders in one command e.g. copy Documents Download DCIM to BACKUP. Is it possible?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 30, 2021)

zax880 said:


> I have a question for you all. Is there possibility to copy couple of folders to another one in one command? I have planned task and i want to do something like backup couple of folders in one command e.g. copy Documents Download DCIM to BACKUP. Is it possible?

Click to collapse



There may be a few ways to achieve something similar what you want.

Select the two folders in the same tab if possible or in separate tabs then run the copy process which will apply to all selected items. 

Setting which allows merging  tasks of the same type so that once queued the tasks can be run as one: Settings > more settings > merge tasks = enabled.

Another option might be to use the auto task feature to create separate tasks for each folder with each using the same scheduling criteria. This is a bit more complex but could be used to schedule the task automatically.

There are other more involved ways for instance having a script file or using the command function which might come in handy if you do this frequently but I would suggest starting with the simple selection of multiple items in different tabs or using the merge tasks option.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 30, 2021)

Noob31 said:


> Thank you for the help. But I'm afraid none of the links posted there are my solution. The thing is, i want to fetch the folder name and rename the files accordingly.

Click to collapse



FYI the regex suggestions in these threads represent a small proportion of what can be done with regex and are not presented as a complete solution, just answers to some commonly used syntaxes. It's likely that if you delve into some of the linked external resources regarding regex you may be able to find a good suggestion although doing all that may  be beyond the point of diminishing returns as to how much time can be dedicated to finding a solution.


----------



## J.Michael (Dec 30, 2021)

IronTechmonkey said:


> FYI the regex suggestions in these threads represent a small proportion of what can be done with regex and are not presented as a complete solution, just answers to some commonly used syntaxes. It's likely that if you delve into some of the linked external resources regarding regex you may be able to find a good suggestion although doing all that may  be beyond the point of diminishing returns as to how much time can be dedicated to finding a solution.

Click to collapse



I think @pocketrule is right:  the current program just does not provide the full path, so there is no way for the regex to come up with a piece of a parent directory's name.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 7, 2022)

*MiX Nugget - Access NTFS Partitions viaOTG drive in Android 11 (and other situations): *

- Install this app (or another one like it) which allows access to NTFS partitions:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.paragon.tcplugins_ntfs_ro&hl=en_GB&gl=US.

- Then add it as Provider in MiXplorer: Toolbar > Add > Document provider.

The 3rd party app will handle the mounting and prompts after which the provider can be added in MiX, and the 3d party app may now handle mounting for all OTG drives (I'm not ure if it only invokes for NTFS}.

Note: the exFAT/NTFS for USB app trial usage is odd. There are only buttons to pay but and I'm not sure which specific actions caused it to mount the drive in free mode. In any event It was able to access an NTFS formatted 32GB SD card via USB OTG devices running rooted stock Moto Android 10 and 11.

This has also been folded into the Workarounds nugget.

Source https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-86195383

Android-version specific (and other) workarounds.: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85904825

MiX Nuggets: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157352


----------



## rodken (Jan 7, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> *MiX Nugget - Access NTFS Partitions viaOTG drive in Android 11 (and other situations): *
> 
> - Install this app (or another one like it) which allows access to NTFS partitions:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.paragon.tcplugins_ntfs_ro&hl=en_GB&gl=US.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Under toolbar --> Add, is 'Document Provider' the same as 'Service Provider'?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 7, 2022)

rodken said:


> Under toolbar --> Add, is 'Document Provider' the same as 'Service Provider'?

Click to collapse



Yes and thanks for pointing that out. I miss stated. It is supposed to be document provider. I'll double back and correct it later. Thanks again.


----------



## timonoj (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi guys! I'm noticing with the recent update to Android 12, I can't use MiXplorer anymore. It always prompts to choose the storage folder, and "to protect my privacy" it won't let me choose the root of the storage. Is there any fix for this??

Thanks!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 8, 2022)

timonoj said:


> Hi guys! I'm noticing with the recent update to Android 12, I can't use MiXplorer anymore. It always prompts to choose the storage folder, and "to protect my privacy" it won't let me choose the root of the storage. Is there any fix for this??
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Android 11 and 12 introduced restrictions and requirements regarding drive access. It seems as if the prompt which you are seeing is the operating system's presentation of the available drives for permission to create a document provider which can be used by the app, but it is hard to tell from the minimal amount of detail you've provided whether that is due to an unavoidable limitation or something which can be worked around. Before getting into serious troubleshooting I would suggest checking out the relevant FAQ posts.

Nugget Index (among FAQ OPs) > Android Specific Workarounds >sections regarding OTG or document provider

If the suggestion in the linked resourced don't work then it might be time to dig deeper by providing more details and a log.


----------



## Spannaa (Jan 8, 2022)

timonoj said:


> Hi guys! I'm noticing with the recent update to Android 12, I can't use MiXplorer anymore. It always prompts to choose the storage folder, and "to protect my privacy" it won't let me choose the root of the storage. Is there any fix for this??
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



MiXplorer works fine for me on Android 12/Pixel 6 non-rooted. USB OTG is fine too. 

Give more details + logs


----------



## timonoj (Jan 9, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Android 11 and 12 introduced restrictions and requirements regarding drive access. It seems as if the prompt which you are seeing is the operating system's presentation of the available drives for permission to create a document provider which can be used by the app, but it is hard to tell from the minimal amount of detail you've provided whether that is due to an unavoidable limitation or something which can be worked around. Before getting into serious troubleshooting I would suggest checking out the relevant FAQ posts.
> 
> Nugget Index (among FAQ OPs) > Android Specific Workarounds >sections regarding OTG or document provider
> 
> If the suggestion in the linked resourced don't work then it might be time to dig deeper by providing more details and a log.

Click to collapse





Spannaa said:


> MiXplorer works fine for me on Android 12/Pixel 6 non-rooted. USB OTG is fine too.
> 
> Give more details + logs

Click to collapse



Thanks guys. I'm still pending some more testing, but the workarounds section suggested to use an older API build. Sure enough I installed the API29 one and now the file picker let me choose the root folder. I haven't had much time to test yet, but this might work.

More details: I'm using a Samsung S10e with still Anrdoid 11 (sorry I thought it was already 12!) and OneUI v3.1.


----------



## fizboz (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm trying to edit author metadata on an epub, and want to use commas to separate last name, first name. When I use that format though and upload the epub to google play books, I only see the last name. It seems I can't use commas in the metatag? Is there a way I can fix this?


----------



## ShazidMashrafi (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi there!
My otg pendrive not detecting by Mixplorer when custom otg driver is turned off while other file explorers (system, google file) is detecting it. 
When I turn on custom otg driver it gets detected by mixplorer as "Null" but i cant use it. While custom driver is turned on and I give access to mass storage device popup other explorers can't detect the usb pendrive at all. 
Why is this happening? Does it have something to do with pendrive format type(fat32,exfat,ntfs)? 

(I don't know if I explained my probelm correctly)

Thanks for giving your time reading this!


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jan 10, 2022)

Shazid456 said:


> Hi there!
> My otg pendrive not detecting by Mixplorer when custom otg driver is turned off while other file explorers (system, google file) is detecting it.
> When I turn on custom otg driver it gets detected by mixplorer as "Null" but i cant use it. While custom driver is turned on and I give access to mass storage device popup other explorers can't detect the usb pendrive at all.
> Why is this happening? Does it have something to do with pendrive format type(fat32,exfat,ntfs)?
> ...

Click to collapse



You posted in the FAQ a question answered in the FAQ itself. Please man, take a minute to read it in respect to the man who spent countless hours compiling the information.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 10, 2022)

OT-ish

A riddle (derived from a classic which seems to exists in different forms in many cultures) which somewhat puts screen choices into perspective.

---------------
- You are in a room that has two doors and in which there are two computers.
- One door leads to safety and the other door leads to death.
- Your goal is to determine which door leads to safety.
- One computer always provides correct answers and the other computer always provides incorrect answers.
- You do not know which computer answers correctly and which answers incorrectly 
- You may ask one question of either computer (not one each but rather one question to the computer of your choice).

Which computer do you ask? 
What question do you ask?
What do you do once you have the answer? 
---------------

The somewhat abstract point being - that choices matter and having to avoid some which are known to be bad is a nice problem to have compared to having to figure out a riddle like that one to save your life. I don't know if I could have figured it out had I not first read it; I'll post the answer later if none of you smarty pants get to it first.


----------



## ShazidMashrafi (Jan 10, 2022)

marciozomb13 said:


> You posted in the FAQ a question answered in the FAQ itself. Please man, take a minute to read it in respect to the man who spent countless hours compiling the information.

Click to collapse



Sorry I couldn't find the solution. So I had no option but to ask. Can u please lead me to the solve..
Sorry for the inconveniences.


----------



## marciozomb13 (Jan 10, 2022)

Shazid456 said:


> Sorry I couldn't find the solution. So I had no option but to ask. Can u please lead me to the solve..
> Sorry for the inconveniences.

Click to collapse










						MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)
					

MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)  Table Of Contents:  i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post) ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## ShazidMashrafi (Jan 10, 2022)

marciozomb13 said:


> MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)
> 
> 
> MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)  Table Of Contents:  i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post) ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)...
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked. Thank u sir.


----------



## pocketrule (Jan 10, 2022)

Shazid456 said:


> Sorry I couldn't find the solution. So I had no option but to ask. Can u please lead me to the solve..
> Sorry for the inconveniences.

Click to collapse



You've written about a problem with otg. Then you could have searched for otg in this thread. You should try it out to see if / how it works, just in case, you encounter another problem (here or outside xda).


----------



## mario0318 (Jan 15, 2022)

Has anyone experienced or possibly willing to check if they can reproduce an issue I'm encountering with the batch rename tool selecting the Preview option in the drop down window freezes the app requiring either waiting for the system to display the Wait or Close app dialog window (or swiping up from Recents screen). It appears to happen after system restart, regardless of current directory location, view, object selection or its type. The only thing I haven't done yet is reset the app.

I apologize if this issue has already been reported.

Currently on Android 11 on a Moto G Play (2021)



IronTechmonkey said:


> OT-ish
> 
> A riddle (derived from a classic which seems to exists in different forms in many cultures) which somewhat puts screen choices into perspective.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm trying to think back to the film _Labyrinth_ which I believe features a scene regarding one such similar situation for the protagonist to solve in order to progress. And yet the simple solution absolutely escapes my mind. I vaguely recall the solution by asking a question that only the liar, or in this case the computer giving incorrect answers, cannot deny with its response, thus revealing who was telling the truth and with it the safe escape.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 15, 2022)

mario0318 said:


> Has anyone experienced or possibly willing to check if they can reproduce an issue I'm encountering with the batch rename tool selecting the Preview option in the drop down window freezes the app requiring either waiting for the system to display the Wait or Close app dialog window (or swiping up from Recents screen). It appears to happen after system restart, regardless of current directory location, view, object selection or its type. The only thing I haven't done yet is reset the app.
> 
> I apologize if this issue has already been reported.
> 
> Currently on Android 11 on a Moto G Play (2021)

Click to collapse



If that is occurring in the most recent version of MiXplorer it might be worth getting a log and sharing it in the main thread with a list of the steps taken to reproduce the issue; I never use the batch rename tool but given such a list (tap this - long press that - etc) I could try to it.



mario0318 said:


> I'm trying to think back to the film _Labyrinth_ which I believe features a scene regarding one such similar situation for the protagonist to solve in order to progress. And yet the simple solution absolutely escapes my mind. I vaguely recall the solution by asking a question that only the liar, or in this case the computer giving incorrect answers, cannot deny with its response, thus revealing who was telling the truth and with it the safe escape.

Click to collapse



You've got the fundamental logic of the riddle sorted out. 
The question is "What door would the other computer tell me to use?" 
The action to take is to use the opposite door than is suggested.
The incorrect computer will incorrectly say that the correct computer says to use the incorrect door, so you will use the opposite one.
The correct computer will correctly say say that the incorrect computer says to use the incorrect door, so you will use the opposite one.

I've used this riddle here before but this time when it came to mind I did some research which reminds that presenting it in the clearest possible way is similar to writing accurate technical instruction, and through the exercise I noticed something missing in my telling of the riddle. Older tellings of the riddle use people such as guards in place of the computers and when the riddle is told some of the absolute requirements of the logic riddle are not set so discussions veer into distractions such as the possibility of altering the decisions and actions of the people/guards. Consequently this rather sterile retelling of the riddle locks down most of those potential sidetracks although it did forget to stipulate that each of the two computers knows what the other computer would do. The connection to tech documentation is that telling the riddle to avoid all sidetracks and describing how to start a server without having any questions are similar tasks.

Anyhow, sorry I could not be more help with the batch rename tool though I'm inclined to think it may be worth reporting as a glitch with log and details in the main thread.

P.S. Attenborough does indeed have some amazing and funny quotes, but that one is special. I think Capybaras are okay, even interesting, but wow.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 15, 2022)

You're opening a can of worms ... https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/liar-paradox/

Also, mandatory :





__





						Piped
					

An alternative privacy-friendly YouTube frontend which is efficient by design.




					piped.kavin.rocks


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 15, 2022)

mario0318 said:


> Has anyone experienced or possibly willing to check if they can reproduce an issue I'm encountering with the batch rename tool selecting the Preview option in the drop down window freezes the app requiring either waiting for the system to display the Wait or Close app dialog window (or swiping up from Recents screen). It appears to happen after system restart, regardless of current directory location, view, object selection or its type. The only thing I haven't done yet is reset the app.
> 
> I apologize if this issue has already been reported.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Works as expected ( I think ) for me ( I never knew there was a preview option, thanks ! ) -- shows a toast.


----------



## J.Michael (Jan 16, 2022)

mario0318 said:


> ...
> 
> I'm trying to think back to the film _Labyrinth_ which I believe features a scene regarding one such similar situation for the protagonist to solve in order to progress. And yet the simple solution absolutely escapes my mind. I vaguely recall the solution by asking a question that only the liar, or in this case the computer giving incorrect answers, cannot deny with its response, thus revealing who was telling the truth and with it the safe escape.

Click to collapse



I think it appears in Alice in Wonderland.  (Or Through the Looking Glass.  One book or the other.)


----------



## mario0318 (Jan 16, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> Works as expected ( I think ) for me ( I never knew there was a preview option, thanks ! ) -- shows a toast.

Click to collapse



Yes. The interesting thing for me was that it worked fine the first time I clicked it having been unaware of that feature as well. Up to that moment I was "previewing" how the batch rename tool worked with its syntax, modifiers, etc, by actually renaming files thru trial and error. So I was ecstatic to have come across this feature. Then having tried it again recently the toast never popped up and the Mixplorer app freezes entirely. I suppose the last thing to try is an app data reset. Though I'm still thrown by what could possibly have caused this to begin with.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 17, 2022)

mario0318 said:


> Yes. The interesting thing for me was that it worked fine the first time I clicked it having been unaware of that feature as well. Up to that moment I was "previewing" how the batch rename tool worked with its syntax, modifiers, etc, by actually renaming files thru trial and error. So I was ecstatic to have come across this feature. Then having tried it again recently the toast never popped up and the Mixplorer app freezes entirely. I suppose the last thing to try is an app data reset. Though I'm still thrown by what could possibly have caused this to begin with.

Click to collapse



Are there unusual characters or line breaks or anything of the sort in the filenames ? Those can wreak havoc sometimes.


----------



## mario0318 (Jan 17, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> Are there unusual characters or line breaks or anything of the sort in the filenames ? Those can wreak havoc sometimes.

Click to collapse



No. It's all standard ASCII chars. Underscores, numbers, dashes, nothing out of the ordinary. If it matters at all, the phone did originally come with Android 10 recently upgraded to A11. But I don't remember if the same thing occurred on A10 as I was not aware of that feature then =/


----------



## elswerky (Jan 18, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> *MiX Nugget  - Document Provider*
> 
> Using Document Provider to access USB OTG drives (and in some cases external SD card) on Android 11 (and in some other usage cases).
> If your system doesn't give you direct access to the storage folder, you need to use the document providers.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you ,this helped much


----------



## cd492 (Jan 18, 2022)

I've installed mixplorer on my phone as client and in my car as server. So Everytime when I start the ftp server in my car it gets a new address and I've to change the address in order to get access. Is there a way to get a permanent address which doesn't change on every new start?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 18, 2022)

cd492 said:


> I've installed mixplorer on my phone as client and in my car as server. So Everytime when I start the ftp server in my car it gets a new address and I've to change the address in order to get access. Is there a way to get a permanent address which doesn't change on every new start?

Click to collapse



Methods for dealing with this may vary across Android versions and OS variants, and depend on the type of network. The context of being in a vehicle would make it seem that you are using a hotspot network. Could you confirm this or describe the type of network, in particular which device is assigning IP addresses? If it is a hotspot there may be device settings which allow some control of Ip addressing. Also, there is a new feature in MiX beta which may let you set the FTP server IP address but the last time I tested it I could not get it to work. That may have been because of the specifics of my circumstance but if you're feeling adventurous you could check out the beta version but before that, if you  shed more light on the nature of the networking another workaround or solution might be found.


----------



## J.Michael (Jan 18, 2022)

cd492 said:


> I've installed mixplorer on my phone as client and in my car as server. So Everytime when I start the ftp server in my car it gets a new address and I've to change the address in order to get access. Is there a way to get a permanent address which doesn't change on every new start?

Click to collapse



That has been discussed in this (or maybe the "other") thread:  It is not up to Mixplorer.  It is a matter of the computer and the router. 

 You need to set the connection on the server to use a static IP address instead of using DHCP.  (On my tablet, it is Settings -> Network -> Wi-Fi -> specific network -> Advanced -> DHCP -- change the dropdown from DHCP to Static, and a flock of other parameters show up.

You should also change your router so it will not assign that address to another device.  The option I've seen is to specify the range of addresses available -- change it from 0..255 to something smaller.  It is your responsibility to keep track of which addresses you have assigned.

What is your physical setup?  Do you only try to use FTP while your car is close to your home router?  Does your car host a wireless network?


----------



## cd492 (Jan 18, 2022)

I don't use a router. I've an Android car Radio and an Android Phone which I use as hotspot. So the radio in the car gets internet access through my phone hotspot.
The thing is it was working last year, my server in the car had always the same address but it changed when I updated the mixplorer.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 18, 2022)

cd492 said:


> I don't use a router. I've an Android car Radio and an Android Phone which I use as hotspot. So the radio in the car gets internet access through my phone hotspot.
> The thing is it was working last year, my server in the car had always the same address but it changed when I updated the mixplorer.

Click to collapse



Wifi, Bluetooth or USB tethering?

Also, since last year, in addition to significant changes within MiXplorer regarding servers there may also have been changes to the way the OS behaves. In any event the fact that you are using a hotspot sets the table as it were so we know what we are dealing with apart from the aforementioned missing detail. For now let's use Wi-Fi tethering as the template for suggestions.

- On the server side: Some android variants allow you to set the starting IP addresses for hotspot clients. If you are able to do this then, by connecting the same device first each time you could make sure it has the same IP address. Settings > Network and Intenet > Hotspot & tethering  > Wifi hotspot.> Advanced > Client (DHCP) start address.

- On the client side there may be Settings > Network & internet > Wifi > select hotsot > advanced options  > IP Settings > Static > set IP address and gateway (must know gateway, and IP address must be within acceptable range.)

Note: some settings may only be available/editable upon first connection, and which option is available in which system is highly variable. Across three very similar devices, all stock Moto android 10 or 11 I see different capabilities for both the server and client side suggestions above, in fact somewhat counterintuitively the device which offers server-side control of the address offers no advanced settings in the client when connecting to other devices - speaking to the variability of the operating system.


----------



## J.Michael (Jan 18, 2022)

cd492 said:


> I don't use a router. I've an Android car Radio and an Android Phone which I use as hotspot. So the radio in the car gets internet access through my phone hotspot.
> The thing is it was working last year, my server in the car had always the same address but it changed when I updated the mixplorer.

Click to collapse



I do not believe that this is Mixplorer's doing.

Is this something you do rarely?  So, the last time you tried was about a year ago, it worked then, you just tried, it doesn't work now?

Are you sure neither the phone nor the car has been updated?  Maybe the car was updated in the shop, and you've forgotten some setup you performed two years ago.

Have you started wearing a watch that is permanently linked to the phone?  So now when you get in the car, the car is the *second* device to request an IP address from the phone.


----------



## cd492 (Jan 18, 2022)

The Wifi Hotspot has nothing to do with it. It works always flawlessly. I open my Phone Hotspot, turn on the Car Radio and it connects automatically as intended and I got internet in the car.
My Problem is when I start the integrated FTP Server (Mixplorer) in the Car it always has a different address when I turn on/off the server. So it has nothing to do with the Hotspot or the phone at all. I can connect with my phone to this server but have to change the address every time because the Server address is different after every restart.
It was working some time ago. I started the FTP Server (Mixplorer) in the Car and it had everytime the same address (eg 192.168.222.22). I changed nothing apart from updating the Mixplorer.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 18, 2022)

cd492 said:


> The Wifi Hotspot has nothing to do with it. It works always flawlessly. I open my Phone Hotspot, turn on the Car Radio and it connects automatically as intended and I got internet in the car.
> My Problem is when I start the integrated FTP Server (Mixplorer) in the Car it always has a different address when I turn on/off the server. So it has nothing to do with the Hotspot or the phone at all. I can connect with my phone to this server but have to change the address every time because the Server address is different after every restart.
> It was working some time ago. I started the FTP Server (Mixplorer) in the Car and it had everytime the same address (eg 192.168.222.22). I changed nothing apart from updating the Mixplorer.

Click to collapse



If I got this correctly, your car is connecting to a hotspot from your phone. Which means you probably have a dynamic IP generated by your ISP ( in this case your carrier ) and that would explain why it changes every time you use it.

My "router" is my Android smartphone and my LTE carrier my ISP, so that's why in my case I also have a dynamic address for my hotspot and thus my laptop or any other device I tether to the smartphone doesn't have a fixed IP either, even if I start a server on the laptop it is using the dynamic address from the smartphone.


----------



## cd492 (Jan 18, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> If I got this correctly, your car is connecting to a hotspot from your phone. Which means you probably have a dynamic IP generated by your ISP ( in this case your carrier ) and that would explain why it changes every time you use it.

Click to collapse



Yes that's correct. What I don't get it had been working even with a dynamic IP.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 18, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> If I got this correctly, your car is connecting to a hotspot from your phone. Which means you probably have a dynamic IP generated by your ISP ( in this case your carrier ) and that would explain why it changes every time you use it.

Click to collapse



The relationship between the devices connected as host and client of the hotspot should not be determine by the status of the cellular connection (at least not in my experience). In other words when I connect phone A as hotspot client to phone B as hotspot host they have the same IP addressing whether or not either or both are connected to mobile data.


----------



## J.Michael (Jan 18, 2022)

cd492 said:


> Yes that's correct. What I don't get it had been working even with a dynamic IP.

Click to collapse



1. Are you willing to install an old version of Mixplorer im the car to see if it goes back to working the way you remember?

2. If you repeatedly stop and start the server, and post the announced IP addresses, someone here may recognize a pattern.

3. A medium-term solution might be for you to ignore the address announced by Mixplorer and create a bookmark on the phone with the phone's true, external, IP address -- and, of course, the port number specified by Mixplorer.  If a mobile hotspot behaves like my home router, it will be assigned an IP address for six months at a time, or longer.  You will still experience sudden failure, but you will go longer between consecutive failures.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 19, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> The relationship between the devices connected as host and client of the hotspot should not be determine by the status of the cellular connection (at least not in my experience). In other words when I connect phone A as hotspot client to phone B as hotspot host they have the same IP addressing whether or not either or both are connected to mobile data.

Click to collapse





J.Michael said:


> 1. Are you willing to install an old version of Mixplorer im the car to see if it goes back to working the way you remember?
> 
> 2. If you repeatedly stop and start the server, and post the announced IP addresses, someone here may recognize a pattern.
> 
> 3. A medium-term solution might be for you to ignore the address announced by Mixplorer and create a bookmark on the phone with the phone's true, external, IP address -- and, of course, the port number specified by Mixplorer.  If a mobile hotspot behaves like my home router, it will be assigned an IP address for six months at a time, or longer.  You will still experience sudden failure, but you will go longer between consecutive failures.

Click to collapse



If the carrier changes the IP of my smartphone after I set up a server on the laptop, I will lose the connection to that now obsolete IP and need to restart the laptop server with the new IP from the smartphone -- this happens to me sometimes.

Why the six months exactly ? In my case my LTE carrier can change the IP several times a day. Granted, I have no idea when it is a car instead of a laptop, no idea about Android there, but I thought my case would be more similar than the "at home" router situation.


----------



## cd492 (Jan 19, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> 1. Are you willing to install an old version of Mixplorer im the car to see if it goes back to working the way you remember?
> 
> 2. If you repeatedly stop and start the server, and post the announced IP addresses, someone here may recognize a pattern.
> 
> 3. A medium-term solution might be for you to ignore the address announced by Mixplorer and create a bookmark on the phone with the phone's true, external, IP address -- and, of course, the port number specified by Mixplorer.  If a mobile hotspot behaves like my home router, it will be assigned an IP address for six months at a time, or longer.  You will still experience sudden failure, but you will go longer between consecutive failures.

Click to collapse



Im gonna try it after work with an older version and will report back.


----------



## J.Michael (Jan 19, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> If the carrier changes the IP of my smartphone after I set up a server on the laptop, I will lose the connection to that now obsolete IP and need to restart the laptop server with the new IP from the smartphone -- this happens to me sometimes.
> 
> Why the six months exactly ? In my case my LTE carrier can change the IP several times a day. Granted, I have no idea when it is a car instead of a laptop, no idea about Android there, but I thought my case would be more similar than the "at home" router situation.

Click to collapse



You're right, your case sounds closer to the original problem description.  I have no experience with using a phone to provide a hotspot.  I have found that the IP address assigned to a home modem/router goes months without changing.  It may be that mine never changed, except when I changed ISP.  

On the other hand, in the situation you describe, I would expect that the phone could continue to use the laptop server, even after the phone's external IP has changed, if the phone used the internal address to connect to the laptop.  

In the situation you describe, is there a third device accessing the laptop server?  Is the third device outside the phone-laptop network?


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 19, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> You're right, your case sounds closer to the original problem description.  I have no experience with using a phone to provide a hotspot.  I have found that the IP address assigned to a home modem/router goes months without changing.  It may be that mine never changed, except when I changed ISP.
> 
> On the other hand, in the situation you describe, I would expect that the phone could continue to use the laptop server, even after the phone's external IP has changed, if the phone used the internal address to connect to the laptop.
> 
> In the situation you describe, is there a third device accessing the laptop server?  Is the third device outside the phone-laptop network?

Click to collapse



We're talking different things, I think, I didn't explain quite well. By starting a server on the laptop I mean an SFTP or HTTP server to serve guests from the internet using the smartphone as router, not a connection between phone and laptop to share anything between them or access each other.

I really have no experience with a car and what Android does there, probably not useful to compare and I'm not helping.


----------



## J.Michael (Jan 19, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> We're talking different things, I think, I didn't explain quite well. By starting a server on the laptop I mean an SFTP or HTTP server to serve guests from the internet using the smartphone as router, not a connection between phone and laptop to share anything between them or access each other.
> 
> I really have no experience with a car and what Android does there, probably not useful to compare and I'm not helping.

Click to collapse



I think you explained clearly.  The piece I am missing is, when a guest connects to the laptop server, does he specify the external IP address of the phone, with the appropriate port number; or does he use the internal address of the laptop?  And when your ISP changes the external address of the phone, does that have any effect on the laptop's internal address?


----------



## thefaraon (Jan 19, 2022)

Hello everyone, thanks a lot to the devs for their great work (I enjoy a lot of customization that offers mixplorer). To not reproduce the same discussion about usb OTG answered a lot of times in the thread : 
1) I'm on A12 ROM, usb is detected, but after a delay of 10-15s, and if it's connected with mixplorer, it can't be detectable in any other app 
2) copying speed is the half of what I have in other explorers (solid for exemple) take a look at attachments
3) is there anyway to make "drag and drop" automatically move files, without the options pop-up


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 19, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> I think you explained clearly.  The piece I am missing is, when a guest connects to the laptop server, does he specify the external IP address of the phone, with the appropriate port number; or does he use the internal address of the laptop?  And when your ISP changes the external address of the phone, does that have any effect on the laptop's internal address?

Click to collapse



Yes, the address from outside would be in the form 
	
	



```
external_IP:port
```
 and so if the IP changes on the smartphone, and with LTE it does more or less often, sometimes in the same day, I have to change the IP on the laptop server and restart it -- which I thought might be the case with the car. ( I don't use the internal or private address unless it is to transfer between laptop and phone -- that would be a 192.168.etc )

Edit : There's no reason for the internal address to change if the external one by the carrier does. But in my case that would be a python http server running on the smartphone, accessible from the laptop, not from outside, and not the server started on the laptop, which must change. Similarly, I believe the problem was a server started on the car, not MiX's server from the phone ?


----------



## J.Michael (Jan 19, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> Yes, the address from outside would be in the form
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe he said he ran Mixplorer on the car, and started a server on the car.

With your setup, can a third device connect to the laptop server by specifying the internal address of the laptop?  (When you said you do this for the benefit of a guest, I assumed the guest was also using your phone's hotspot, and so was on the same local network as the phone amd laptop.)


----------



## pocketrule (Jan 19, 2022)

Gentlemen, thanks for your inspiring discussion about android hotspot. I don't use it, but want it to work in case I need it some day. So, I've done a little test, too.

Assuption / Setup:
- Mobile Data Connection (random external IP) on "primary" android device
- Hotspot enabled on this device
- 2nd android device, connected to primary device, starting MiX server
- primary android device connecting as client to MiX server on second android device

On my primary device, every time I start the hotspot, the ip subnet changes, so the second android device gets another internal ip address, regardless if the external ip address from the mobile provider has changed or not. That's no revolutionary news, as it only confirms what others have already written here.

And I've found this thread in which the problem is discussed, too:
How do I assign a permanent static IP address to hotspot in Android 10

There's a statement from @bloodyearth: "Unfortunately, starting with Android 9, the gateway is always set randomly." I wonder how someone could think of this as a good idea.

Obviously there's no (easy) way to change that behaviour, you probably have to have root (if it's possible at all).

It's possible to get the ip adresses of the connected devices with a simple shell command (ip neighbour). But then what to do with this information? It should be possible to change the ip of the server in the bookmark of the guest device (primary android device), e.g. with an android intent. Maybe an idea for a feature request?


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 20, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> I believe he said he ran Mixplorer on the car, and started a server on the car.
> 
> With your setup, can a third device connect to the laptop server by specifying the internal address of the laptop?  (When you said you do this for the benefit of a guest, I assumed the guest was also using your phone's hotspot, and so was on the same local network as the phone amd laptop.)

Click to collapse



In short, my smartphone is my "router". So no, from outside ( not connected to the smartphone hotspot ) no one has access to the internal address. Would be akin to someone accessing your LAN from the internet. Shouldn't happen, if it does, something's terribly wrong with the set-up.



pocketrule said:


> Gentlemen, thanks for your inspiring discussion about android hotspot. I don't use it, but want it to work in case I need it some day. So, I've done a little test, too.
> 
> Assuption / Setup:
> - Mobile Data Connection (random external IP) on "primary" android device
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe MiX could detect and forward the changing address to a fixed one, generated or defined by the user, same as a router forwards ports ? And this seems to be what's needed for the car issue as well if I'm understanding it all.

Edit : Most likely can't be done without root, though.


----------



## yeaminsardersr (Jan 20, 2022)

How to restore mixplorer settings from backup?


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jan 20, 2022)

yeaminsardersr said:


> How to restore mixplorer settings from backup?

Click to collapse



Open the .mic file with MiX, choose "Import".


----------



## thefaraon (Jan 22, 2022)

thefaraon said:


> Hello everyone, thanks a lot to the devs for their great work (I enjoy a lot of customization that offers mixplorer). To not reproduce the same discussion about usb OTG answered a lot of times in the thread :
> 1) I'm on A12 ROM, usb is detected, but after a delay of 10-15s, and if it's connected with mixplorer, it can't be detectable in any other app
> 2) copying speed is the half of what I have in other explorers (solid for exemple) take a look at attachments
> 3) is there anyway to make "drag and drop" automatically move files, without the options pop-up View attachment 5512695View attachment 5512697

Click to collapse



I think nobody had seen my request


----------



## pocketrule (Jan 22, 2022)

thefaraon said:


> I think nobody had seen my request

Click to collapse



I've seen it, but as I don't have a device with Android 12, I can't be of much help. Maybe that's the reason, you didn't get an answer at all until now. A12 is still new. But as I've read your post again, I'd like to try an answer.



thefaraon said:


> To not reproduce the same discussion about usb OTG answered a lot of times in the thread :

Click to collapse



As you've read the information about how to get otg work and it still doesn't work, you could take a log and post it in the main thread of MiXplorer. Maybe only the developer can find a solution. In Addition, please follow the steps about how to report a bug, e.g. Android 12 is quite unspecific.



thefaraon said:


> 2) copying speed is the half of what I have in other explorers (solid for exemple) take a look at attachments

Click to collapse



Maybe thats because you use different paths: /mnt/media... and usb://... Does the copying speed differ also when you use the same paths? If yes, that may be also worth logging...


----------



## thefaraon (Jan 23, 2022)

thefaraon said:


> Hello everyone, thanks a lot to the devs for their great work (I enjoy a lot of customization that offers mixplorer). To not reproduce the same discussion about usb OTG answered a lot of times in the thread :
> 1) I'm on A12 ROM, usb is detected, but after a delay of 10-15s, and if it's connected with mixplorer, it can't be detectable in any other app
> 2) copying speed is the half of what I have in other explorers (solid for exemple) take a look at attachments
> 3) is there anyway to make "drag and drop" automatically move files, without the options pop-up View attachment 5512695View attachment 5512697

Click to collapse



I think nobody had seen my request 


pocketrule said:


> I've seen it, but as I don't have a device with Android 12, I can't be of much help. Maybe that's the reason, you didn't get an answer at all until now. A12 is still new. But as I've read your post again, I'd like to try an answer.
> 
> 
> As you've read the information about how to get otg work and it still doesn't work, you could take a log and post it in the main thread of MiXplorer. Maybe only the developer can find a solution. In Addition, please follow the steps about how to report a bug, e.g. Android 12 is quite unspecific.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much ! (Thank you for taking the time to write to me, since I was checking that someone answered my request, several times a day! I was just waiting for an answer not a solution, so thank you very much for writing this very informative answer)


----------



## maybeme2 (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm using the latest MIX in android 10. I attached a spare HDD formatted FAT32 via a USB otg cable. It is just an experiment to see if I can use it as a backup external drive.

MIX recognizes the HDD and it looks like I can read and write to it. But,

1. What is 'asec '? Can I change things so the HDD is like another flashdrive?
2. I keep getting popups about permissions. How and where do I get rid of these popups?

Thank you.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 23, 2022)

maybeme2 said:


> I'm using the latest MIX in android 10. I attached a spare HDD formatted FAT32 via a USB otg cable. It is just an experiment to see if I can use it as a backup external drive.
> 
> MIX recognizes the HDD and it looks like I can read and write to it. But,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



/mnt/secure/asec (the actual path, not the bookmark) is a system folder or virtual path which IIRC is not directly related to the SD card, I see it (empty)  on 3 devices, some rooted and some not rooted some Android 10 and some 11, without SD cards attached. Perhaps that bookmark was accidentally created while you were navigating to an SD card at some previous time. (which would be along the same part of the directory tree)

That permissions box can be persistent. During one of my tests I had to acknowledge it for each folder . If you've not already done so try browsing to the root of the intended drive and grand permission there.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jan 23, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> /mnt/secure/asec (the actual path, not the bookmark) is a system folder or virtual path which IIRC is not directly related to the SD card, I see it (empty)  on 3 devices, some rooted and some not rooted some Android 10 and some 11, without SD cards attached. Perhaps that bookmark was accidentally created while you were navigating to an SD card at some previous time. (which would be along the same part of the directory tree)
> 
> That permissions box can be persistent. During one of my tests I had to acknowledge it for each folder . If you've not already done so try browsing to the root of the intended drive and grand permission there.

Click to collapse



Thank you.

Is it safe to use this "external drive" for backups?


----------



## J.Michael (Jan 23, 2022)

maybeme2 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is it safe to use this "external drive" for backups?

Click to collapse



Did you try doing what the pop-up said?

Try copying some files to the external drive.  Check it on a real computer.  If the files look good, it's probably safe.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jan 23, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Did you try doing what the pop-up said?
> 
> Try copying some files to the external drive.  Check it on a real computer.  If the files look good, it's probably safe.

Click to collapse



I did what the popup said. Gave permission as requested but the popup keeps coming back.


----------



## J.Michael (Jan 23, 2022)

maybeme2 said:


> I did what the popup said. Gave permission as requested but the popup keeps coming back.

Click to collapse



Then try @IronTechmonkey's advice.
And read the FAQ again.  It took me a while to figure out what "navigate to root" meant.  I think I did it.  I think it's been behaving since.


----------



## maybeme2 (Jan 23, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Then try @IronTechmonkey's advice.
> And read the FAQ again.  It took me a while to figure out what "navigate to root" meant.  I think I did it.  I think it's been behaving since.

Click to collapse



I figured it out. My confusion related to the bookmarks feature.

I did not realize the bookmark presence in the drop down menu is just virtual and did not mean these resources were still currently connected to the phone. That's why I mistakenly assumed the 'asec' bookmark referred to the USB HDD I was playing with instead of something else from the past (as Irontechmonkey clearly explained but it went over my head).

I deleted bookmarks I no longer need and everything is fine. 

I am amazed that android can correctly access my large ext HDD. Works correctly. 

I will reread the FAQ. Thanks Irontechmonkey.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 28, 2022)

maybeme2 said:


> I figured it out. My confusion related to the bookmarks feature.
> 
> I did not realize the bookmark presence in the drop down menu is just virtual and did not mean these resources were still currently connected to the phone.

Click to collapse



Glad you got it sorted out. Yes, in that manner the MiX bookmark is like a webpage bookmark/favorite which might persist and show details of the web site even if the web site is deleted.



maybeme2 said:


> I am amazed that android can correctly access my large ext HDD.

Click to collapse



Likewise was I amazed when first connecting an 8TB external drive with four 2TB partitions. It took the Android device a few minutes to mount the volumes but once that was done the drive were accessible through MiX. Although I now have the external drive connected to a networked device in order to minimize wear and risk of being handled, I have used MiX and OTG to rescue data from such drives directly with an Android device.


----------



## bluesecondsun92 (Jan 29, 2022)

Hi there, this is a great app thanks!

I have been using this through a Samba share to access photos stored on my NAS, and I was hoping to use folder previews for the various folders containing photos. However, when I select the photo I want to be the preview and rename it to ".preview", it doesn't work (it just stays as the plain folder icon). The photo previews in the folders themselves do work however. And I do see that the folder previews work for folders actually on my device.

 Do folder previews not work for network folders?


----------



## xRuhRohx (Feb 3, 2022)

Long time user, best app out there!

Having issues with Box.com storage. It use to work and then one day I had to log back in. When I enter the 2 factor code, it directs me to a page that says "Sorry, we couldn't find that page"

I viewed the log, and I think the url is wrong. I tried opening it in a browser and get the same result. 

Here is the url it tries to use after 2factor login. 


			https://m.box.com/api/oauth2/authorize?response_type=code&client_id=nnptbbexoc04uockehjx5wsan331w2pa&redirect_uri=https://sites.google.com/site/mixplorer/callback/&state=zjF0PYAbbbEvb5kS3T8=


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 3, 2022)

xRuhRohx said:


> Long time user, best app out there!
> 
> Having issues with Box.com storage. It use to work and then one day I had to log back in. When I enter the 2 factor code, it directs me to a page that says "Sorry, we couldn't find that page"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cannot tell if this is an issue such as a bug or a simple configuration parameter but it might be worth asking in the main thread. Also, there seems to be no content at the link you provided. I'm not sure if that is an issue on my side or not.

[EDIT} D'oh! I misunderstood but upon re-reading, it was the bad link that you were trying to demonstrate.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 3, 2022)

bluesecondsun92 said:


> Hi there, this is a great app thanks!
> 
> I have been using this through a Samba share to access photos stored on my NAS, and I was hoping to use folder previews for the various folders containing photos. However, when I select the photo I want to be the preview and rename it to ".preview", it doesn't work (it just stays as the plain folder icon). The photo previews in the folders themselves do work however. And I do see that the folder previews work for folders actually on my device.
> 
> Do folder previews not work for network folders?

Click to collapse



Good question, it may indeed be the case that feature is not available for network drives but I don't know if that is the case or not. It might be worth asking this in the main thread.


----------



## xRuhRohx (Feb 3, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I cannot tell if this is an issue such as a bug or a simple configuration parameter but it might be worth asking in the main thread. Also, there seems to be no content at the link you provided. I'm not sure if that is an issue on my side or not.
> 
> [EDIT} D'oh! I misunderstood but upon re-reading, it was the bad link that you were trying to demonstrate.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I will try asking this in the main thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 3, 2022)

Merged with existing add-on nugget.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82834971


----------



## rsb800 (Feb 4, 2022)

1) I am using Vivo Z1 Pro (Vivo 1951) with Android 10 platform. When using my external SD card, it always shows the dialogue "Please select external SD card" and it always ask the permission "Allow access to SD card". I can't access the files and folders saved in my external SD card nor can I Write/Rename/Modify or delete them.

2) How to change the colour of selected folders when clicking on the icon of those particular folders.


----------



## pocketrule (Feb 4, 2022)

rsb800 said:


> ... external SD card, it always shows the dialogue "Please select external SD card" and it always ask the permission "Allow access to SD card".

Click to collapse



Go to MiX NUGGETS (link in first post) and there to Document Provider.



rsb800 said:


> How to change the colour of selected folders when clicking on the icon of those particular folders.

Click to collapse



Klick on "THEMES and SKINS" (link also in first post).


----------



## rsb800 (Feb 5, 2022)

I have watched the mix nuggets there is a description about Android 11 whereas my mobile runs on Android 10. So please help me to solve this big problem of accessing external SD card.
    Also when I am copying or moving some old files to a another folder, it is taking the new date & time in metadata (it is the date & time of copying or moving those files) instead of original (old) date & time


----------



## J.Michael (Feb 5, 2022)

rsb800 said:


> I have watched the mix nuggets there is a description about Android 11 whereas my mobile runs on Android 10. So please help me to solve this big problem of accessing external SD card.
> Also when I am copying or moving some old files to a another folder, it is taking the new date & time in metadata (it is the date & time of copying or moving those files) instead of original (old) date & time

Click to collapse



Same advice:  When it asks you to grant permission, look around the screen for some way (maybe another menu) to navigate to the root of the drive before granting permission.  If you have the built-in OTG driver enabled, try disabling it; if it is already disabled, try enabling it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 6, 2022)

b_henry said:


> I'm not sure if you fully understand what I said. FTP should just work as FTP, until users do not manually choose something other. Automatic changing of something when you just OPEN settings without touching anything doesn't make any sense. @IronTechmonkey

Click to collapse



The contextual change of FTP prefix to which you refer is described in the FAQ, in fact it is the crux of that server security post which comes from technical articles describing how FTP(S,ES) functions, not from MiXplorer. The FAQ admittedly focuses on the creation of a bookmark at the other end of the exchange but it stands to reason that the server configuration would make similar dynamic contextual adjustments during initial configuration. MiXplorer may auto populate prefixes for us contextually because those changes are required to make a good/secure connection.

Keeping in mind that (as described in the FAQ) this new server set up involved huuuuuuuuuuuge changes (seriously, perhaps the biggest server changes since their inception) and in that scenario, the fact that those dynamic contextual changes are happening on your first and second run through the server settings seems normal.

The only time I've ever seen changes to that prefix on a configured server is when it adjusted to changes that were made in the settings. After configuration does it keep flipping back and forth each time you open it even if you;ve made no settings changes (which would be weird) or does it do so just during your first and second attempts (which would not be weird)? Does it happen after you configure the server?

It may be the case that you've found a change in behavior between 6.57 and 6.58 which needs a fix or an explanation. If you think you've noticed something untoward it would be more helpful to report it as described in post seven of the FAQ, and include specific details about the device and a step-by-step walk-through (every tap, long press, swipe, etc) of how to reproduce it along with a log captured while you reproduce the circumstances. Some of these things may seem obvious during a thread discussion but when getting to the nitty-gritty of testing those details are particularly helpful.

I've gone a bit hard at you for previously not checking the FAQ and you earned that initially, but just to be clear: my interest here isn't to browbeat about that. As recently mentioned in this thread, I'm planning a rewrite of the servers documentation to cover the recent massive changes. You may (or may not) have found more changes; it's that which I am trying to drill down to.


----------



## oldman20 (Feb 7, 2022)

I Hi, I searched for the option to remember last visited path/window but couldn't find it. Does it exist this option? and I want to have the feature to show the remaining free space of the system partition like this
because when I replace a file system, even though I use many apps: X-plorer File Manager, Root Explorer, MiXplorer all have file status after copying =0 size, I thought it was an error. But after using the app DevCheckrealized because the system partition does not have enough space to hold the replacement file


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 7, 2022)

oldman20 said:


> I Hi, I searched for the option to remember last visited path/window but couldn't find it. Does it exist this option?

Click to collapse



You can tell MiX to save tabs "now" or upon "exit". If you set it to "exit" then whatever tabs that are open when you close the app will be opened by default the next time you start the app. See "4) Tabs" section of this post for details: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157342



oldman20 said:


> and I want to have the feature to show the remaining free space of the system partition

Click to collapse



There are a few ways to see more details about drives on the device. 

This will show you more details in the regular file list: 
View button > options > more detail (enable)

This is a way to create a custom bookmark which will show the storage details of a given location or many locations.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85942125

Those suggestions may not be exactly what you want but they should provide some of the information you seem to be looking for.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 7, 2022)

rsb800 said:


> Also when I am copying or moving some old files to a another folder, it is taking the new date & time in metadata (it is the date & time of copying or moving those files) instead of original (old) date & time

Click to collapse



Regarding the time stamp you could see what this setting does: 

Settings > More Settings > Last modified time (enabled).


----------



## hudson4351 (Feb 8, 2022)

I am not able to map a WebDAV server to a network drive in Windows 10.

Here are my server settings in MiXplorer:






Here are my network connection settings in Windows Explorer:



Here is the error message I receive:



Here is a successful connection to the WebDAV server in firefox:



Also I was able to map a WebDAV server created by a different app (Best DAV Server) in Windows Explorer.


----------



## hudson4351 (Feb 8, 2022)

The most recent version of MiXplorer (6.58.4) added a SMB1 server. When I searched for information about this protocol I found this:



> Although there have been three major releases of the protocol, there is a chance that you may still have devices running the original version, such as SMB version 1 (v1) which is old and insecure, and Windows 10 no longer installs it by default starting with the Fall Creators Update and April 2018 Update. As a result, you'll get error messages like "You can't connect to the file share because it's not secure;" "The specified network name is no longer available;" and "Unspecified error 0x80004005" when trying to access your files.

Click to collapse











						How to access files on network devices using SMBv1 on Windows 10
					

If you can no longer access network files, chances are your device is still using the SMB version 1 protocol, which is no longer supported on Windows 10. Here's a workaround to regain access to your files.




					www.windowscentral.com
				




Is there a reason a newer version of the protocol wasn't used? Does Android not support it? The article above says that using the SMB1 protocol should be a one-time thing used to get files off of an old device and should be disabled after the files are retrieved (as opposed to using it as a regular method for transferring files to/from the device).


----------



## rsb800 (Feb 8, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Regarding the time stamp you could see what this setting does:
> 
> Settings > More Settings > Last modified time (enabled).

Click to collapse



Yes I did this and enabled last modified time and it is useful, Thank you. But tell me how to rename, delete, copy, move, modify files and folder in external SD card in Vivo Z1 Pro, Android 10 platform. It always asks permission to access external SD card. That's the big headache for me


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 8, 2022)

rsb800 said:


> it always asks permission to access external SD card.

Click to collapse



Navigate to the folder you intend to use and select it. You can do it manually via the "new" menu. See MiX Nugget FAQ post about "document provider" for more detail.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 8, 2022)

hudson4351 said:


> I am not able to map a WebDAV server to a network drive in Windows 10.
> 
> Here are my server settings in MiXplorer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If this is your first go round in the new iteration of MiXplorer servers you may have discovered either a need to tweak the setting for one of those cases or a glitch in the app. If you don't get an answer here you might consider taking the question to the main thread but first it might be worth double checking the servers mix nugget (a nugget is a freestanding topical FAQ post) which you can find through the Nuggets index on the first page.


----------



## J.Michael (Feb 8, 2022)

hudson4351 said:


> I am not able to map a WebDAV server to a network drive in Windows 10.
> 
> Here are my server settings in MiXplorer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try "Browse...", instead of entering a URL, to see if the drive is visible (and you can just click on it).  At worst, it might give you a clue about the expected syntax.  (The dialog box has an example "\\server\share", which is not much like a URL.)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 8, 2022)

hudson4351 said:


> The most recent version of MiXplorer (6.58.4) added a SMB1 server. When I searched for information about this protocol I found this:
> 
> https://www.windowscentral.com/how-access-files-network-devices-using-smbv1-windows-10
> 
> Is there a reason a newer version of the protocol wasn't used? Does Android not support it? The article above says that using the SMB1 protocol should be a one-time thing used to get files off of an old device and should be disabled after the files are retrieved (as opposed to using it as a regular method for transferring files to/from the device).

Click to collapse



I've not yet checked out the SMB server but for the bookmarks on the client side when connecting to SMB servers there are situations where people might want to force SMB one. Perhaps the server offers similar functionality but this is a blind guess because I've not seen it. See what others say and if it looks like some genuine concern it might be worth mentioning in the main thread as well.


----------



## pocketrule (Feb 9, 2022)

hudson4351 said:


> The most recent version of MiXplorer (6.58.4) added a SMB1 server...
> ... SMB version 1 (v1) which is old and insecure ...
> ... Is there a reason a newer version of the protocol wasn't used? Does Android not support it?...

Click to collapse



I've got no in depth knowledge about file sharing protocols, but what you have found is the same I know. SMB v1 is outdated and if you feel uncomfortable with that you should use the other server options - luckily, the developer implemented plenty of them.

Your question, why there's no newer (and more) secure version (v2 or v3), can only be answered by the developer. If I should speculate, it may be v1 is (much) easier to implement. SMB is an origin Windows protocol, so for sure, it's complicated to get it run, expecially as server. We know @HootanParsa wants MiXplorer to be over the top, so for sure, he would have provided v2 or v3 if it was easy to implement. (Maybe he wants to provide it in the future). 

And no, Android does not support SMB (at all, IIRC). If you want to use a samba client or server on your device, you'll have to use third party apps like MiXplorer.


----------



## J.Michael (Feb 9, 2022)

hudson4351 said:


> The most recent version of MiXplorer (6.58.4) added a SMB1 server. When I searched for information about this protocol I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what you are interpreting as Mixplorer suddenly adding the ability to provide an SMB1 server.
This post from HootanParsa left me thinking Mixplorer could provide SMB1, 2, or 3, as of the date of that post.
(Disclaimer:  I have never tried to launch an SMB server of any version, let alone tried to access it from elsewhere.)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 9, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> I don't know what you are interpreting as Mixplorer suddenly adding the ability to provide an SMB1 server.
> This post from HootanParsa left me thinking Mixplorer could provide SMB1, 2, or 3, as of the date of that post.
> (Disclaimer:  I have never tried to launch an SMB server of any version, let alone tried to access it from elsewhere.)

Click to collapse



I think that in the post you cited SMB server is mentioned but the parameters referenced are from SMB  bookmark where mixplorer is the client. A quick look (for the first time) at the new servers sheds light: the server itself is called SMB1 and there's no additional configuration within other than the credentials and IP address; no security settings as the other servers do. So it seems to be an SMB1 only server


----------



## rsb800 (Feb 9, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Navigate to the folder you intend to use and select it. You can do it manually via the "new" menu. See MiX Nugget FAQ post about "document provider" for more detail.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much @IronTechmonkey monkey. It worked in some seconds whereas I was very much upset for this reason since months


----------



## rsb800 (Feb 9, 2022)

pocketrule said:


> Go to MiX NUGGETS (link in first post) and there to Document Provider.
> 
> 
> Klick on "THEMES and SKINS" (link also in first post).

Click to collapse



I did the document provider but at first I could not understand your answer. You should have described it briefly. But still thank you very much


----------



## rsb800 (Feb 9, 2022)

rsb800 said:


> Thank you very much @IronTechmonkey monkey. It worked in some seconds whereas I was very much upset for this reason since months

Click to collapse



Your detailed description also help me to understand the solution


----------



## rsb800 (Feb 9, 2022)

rsb800 said:


> Thank you very much @IronTechmonkey monkey. It worked in some seconds whereas I was very much upset for this reason since months

Click to collapse


Your detailed and step by step description helped me to understand the solution and your easy way of explanation solved my problem. Thank you very much again


----------



## oldman20 (Feb 9, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> You can tell MiX to save tabs "now" or upon "exit". If you set it to "exit" then whatever tabs that are open when you close the app will be opened by default the next time you start the app. See "4) Tabs" section of this post for details: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157342
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank,  I am satisfied with the problem 1, there is still a problem with 2. Seem need another app for this


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 9, 2022)

rsb800 said:


> Your detailed and step by step description helped me to understand the solution and your easy way of explanation solved my problem. Thank you very much again

Click to collapse



It's good that you got it working (which in turn confirms that the existing suggestions are effective). As to the "document provider", in some case we may indeed find that we must select the individual folder as we perform different tasks but at least we can gain access somehow. Even the developer (who rarely voices their frustrations) 
wrote this funny and sarcastic post about document provider: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-84868099


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 9, 2022)

oldman20 said:


> thank,  I am satisfied with the problem 1, there is still a problem with 2. Seem need another app for this

Click to collapse



If you mean, see available free space, there are several ways to do that, but if you are looking for a more advanced storage analyzer than the custom bookmark, then yes third-party apps might be better. I use SD Maid for that type of stuff.


----------



## rsb800 (Feb 9, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> It's good that you got it working (which in turn confirms that the existing suggestions are effective). As to the "document provider", in some case we may indeed find that we must select the individual folder as we perform different tasks but at least we can gain access somehow. Even the developer (who rarely voices their frustrations)
> wrote this funny and sarcastic post about document provider: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-84868099

Click to collapse



Yes I read that post from Hootan Parsa


----------



## rsb800 (Feb 9, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> *MiX Nugget - Batch Renaming and Regex*
> 
> Batch renaming and use of regex are not well described in the FAQ, in much the same manner that they are not well defined in my mind. Regex has advanced potential and can seem intimidatingly technobabble-ish  but the FAQ should have at least some basics. With that in mind (and remembering that my knowledge of this is weak and unlikely to grow ATM) a harvest begins. May the fields be fertile and may these seeds take root:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to batch rename multiple files with incremental numbers without giving brackets or space, and in continuity form, joint with other name or numbers, as in "Xplorer" app??


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 9, 2022)

rsb800 said:


> How to batch rename multiple files with incremental numbers without giving brackets or space, and in continuity form, joint with other name or numbers, as in "Xplorer" app??

Click to collapse



That is deep topic which goes beyond MiX into the use of regex and about which I'm not very knowledgeable, but there is a collection of links to many suggestions by developer and users. It can be found by checking the MiX Nuggets Index (FAQ post 5) section - "Batch Renaming and Regex". From what you've described you might be able to find a very similar example which you could modify for your usage.


----------



## hudson4351 (Feb 10, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Did you try "Browse...", instead of entering a URL, to see if the drive is visible (and you can just click on it).  At worst, it might give you a clue about the expected syntax.  (The dialog box has an example "\\server\share", which is not much like a URL.)

Click to collapse



It does not show up when I click "Browse..." or click "Refresh" after right clicking on "Refresh" after right clicking the right pane of the "Network" icon in Windows Explorer.

The syntax I posted seems correct as I used it to connect to a WebDAV server created by a different app.


----------



## hudson4351 (Feb 10, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If this is your first go round in the new iteration of MiXplorer servers you may have discovered either a need to tweak the setting for one of those cases or a glitch in the app. If you don't get an answer here you might consider taking the question to the main thread but first it might be worth double checking the servers mix nugget (a nugget is a freestanding topical FAQ post) which you can find through the Nuggets index on the first page.

Click to collapse



There is a nugget for "FTP and HTTP SERVERS and Sent-to" but it doesn't specifically discuss any changes to the default WebDAV server settings that may be necessary to access the server from Windows Explorer.

I'll ask my question in the main thread.


----------



## hudson4351 (Feb 10, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> I don't know what you are interpreting as Mixplorer suddenly adding the ability to provide an SMB1 server.
> This post from HootanParsa left me thinking Mixplorer could provide SMB1, 2, or 3, as of the date of that post.
> (Disclaimer:  I have never tried to launch an SMB server of any version, let alone tried to access it from elsewhere.)

Click to collapse



I am currently running v6.58.4 and when I checked the "What's new" section of the Play Store description, it says under v6.58.2:

* Added SFTP and SMB1 servers (experimental)

I guess I confused the release notes for v6.58.2 as being a part of the release notes for v6.58.4. SMB1 server support wasn't "suddenly" added but looks like a relatively recent addition if the "What's new" section is correct.


----------



## reokyouma (Feb 10, 2022)

hello is there any way to share/backup and restore settings. so I can transfer the same settings to another device?


----------



## Dzepar (Feb 10, 2022)

reokyouma said:


> hello is there any way to share/backup and restore settings. so I can transfer the same settings to another device?

Click to collapse



Go to Settings - >More settings, at the bottom hit Export.


----------



## reokyouma (Feb 10, 2022)

Dzepar said:


> Go to Settings - >More settings, at the bottom hit Export.

Click to collapse



how do i restore it at the new device? where would i put it?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 10, 2022)

reokyouma said:


> how do i restore it at the new device? where would i put it?

Click to collapse



Open mixplorer, select file, tap   "import". BTW this and more helpful stuff is explained in the opening posts.of this thread.


----------



## reokyouma (Feb 10, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Open mixplorer, select file, tap   "import". BTW this and more helpful stuff is explained in the opening posts.of this thread.

Click to collapse



I think I saw a problem in here. the exported file got a json extension which makes the importing a problem as it recognize it as a json file. I did delete and json extension and was able to import it with no problem


----------



## Dzepar (Feb 10, 2022)

reokyouma said:


> I think I saw a problem in here. the exported file got a json extension which makes the importing a problem as it recognize it as a json file. I did delete and json extension and was able to import it with no problem

Click to collapse



You should have a file like MiXplorer_10_02_2022_22-52-18.mic  so the pop up gave a option to import.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 10, 2022)

Regarding settings, somewhere along the way a  specific mention of how to Import and export settings got lost but it has now been re-added to the Nugget about settings which people can find through the OPs.


----------



## NetSpeedZ (Feb 11, 2022)

I have created a scheduled autotasks that copies one folder to another folder daily at specific time. This autotask works correctly, however, the autotask only runs when Mixplorer is open. Is there something I'm missing that will allow this autotask to run in the background? 

Running Mixplorer 6.58.4, Android 11.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 11, 2022)

NetSpeedZ said:


> I have created a scheduled autotasks that copies one folder to another folder daily at specific time. This autotask works correctly, however, the autotask only runs when Mixplorer is open. Is there something I'm missing that will allow this autotask to run in the background?
> 
> Running Mixplorer 6.58.4, Android 11.
> 
> Any assistance would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately not uncommon. Previous discussion about it seemed to focus on battery optimization and android's general app killing. If you don't get an answer/suggestion here and cannot find those relevant posts it might be worth posting in the main thread as well.


----------



## NetSpeedZ (Feb 11, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Unfortunately not uncommon. Previous discussion about it seemed to focus on battery optimization and android's general app killing. If you don't get an answer/suggestion here and cannot find those relevant posts it might be worth posting in the main thread as well.

Click to collapse



Appreciate the quick reply. I have disabled Mixplorer battery optimization, however, that didn't help. What is URL for main thread?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 11, 2022)

NetSpeedZ said:


> Appreciate the quick reply. I have disabled Mixplorer battery optimization, however, that didn't help. What is URL for main thread?

Click to collapse



Yep, battery optimization is not the likely cause although the first thing to check. There is a link to the main thread in the opening post of this thread.


----------



## NetSpeedZ (Feb 11, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Yep, battery optimization is not the likely cause although the first thing to check. There is a link to the main thread in the opening post of this thread.

Click to collapse



Copy that. Posted question to main thread. Appreciate the assistance.


----------



## HotDawg1013 (Feb 13, 2022)

Everytime I want to log on to my LAN it--the app--asks me to type my Windows password. Everytime. Is there a way to make it remember it? I've tried setting it through the bookmark, but that only works once. Once I close MiXplorer and want to logon to my LAN, I have to retype it. I've set it up MiXplorer to open with my fingerprint/biometrics so do I really have to re-type my Windows password all. the. time? Thanks for any help.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 13, 2022)

HotDawg1013 said:


> Everytime I want to log on to my LAN it--the app--asks me to type my Windows password. Everytime. Is there a way to make it remember it? I've tried setting it through the bookmark, but that only works once. Once I close MiXplorer and want to logon to my LAN, I have to retype it. I've set it up MiXplorer to open with my fingerprint/biometrics so do I really have to re-type my Windows password all. the. time? Thanks for any help.

Click to collapse



It is possible to create a bookmark to an SMB share on a Windows machine or Linux machine and not have to enter the credentials each time you use it, however it is not clear what you are actually trying to do and what you have done in an attempt to get there.

By "Log on to LAN" do you mean log on to your network Wi-Fi or log-in to SMB share on a different device on the same network? Please clarify and provide more specific details.


----------



## HotDawg1013 (Feb 13, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> By "Log on to LAN" do you mean log on to your network Wi-Fi or log-in to SMB share on a different device on the same network? Please clarify and provide more specific details.

Click to collapse



Well seeing as MiXplorer is an Android app running on an Android OS--unless I'm mistaken?--I'm trying to log on to my Windows PC from MiXplorer--which is again running on my smartphone--so I can access the files on my PC.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 13, 2022)

HotDawg1013 said:


> Well seeing as MiXplorer is an Android app running on an Android OS--unless I'm mistaken?--I'm trying to log on to my Windows PC from MiXplorer--which is again running on my smartphone--so I can access the files on my PC.

Click to collapse



Okay so you're trying to log on to your Windows PC, not onto your LAN as you first mentioned. Don't take it personally that I sought clarification. It would have been a waste of time to pursue this without clarifying such things.

So it is assumed (but it would be helpful if you clarify) that you are accessing an SMB share on your Windows PC. If that is the case then it should indeed be possible to have that configured so you do not have to enter credentials each time. I use a connection like that frequently. The only situation I know of where an existing bookmark would prompt for credentials is if the credentials are incorrect and it is giving you a chance to enter them correctly but once entered correctly it should not ask again. 

I suggest you log the issue and provide a detailed description of how to reproduce it as described in post 7 of the FAQ.


----------



## HotDawg1013 (Feb 13, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Okay so you're trying to log on to your Windows PC, not onto your LAN as you first mentioned. Don't take it personally that I sought clarification. It would have been a waste of time to pursue this without clarifying such things.
> 
> So it is assumed (but it would be helpful if you clarify) that you are accessing an SMB share on your Windows PC. If that is the case then it should indeed be possible to have that configured so you do not have to enter credentials each time. I use a connection like that frequently. The only situation I know of where an existing bookmark would prompt for credentials is if the credentials are incorrect and it is giving you a chance to enter them correctly but once entered correctly it should not ask again.
> 
> I suggest you log the issue and provide a detailed description of how to reproduce it as described in post 7 of the FAQ.

Click to collapse



Don't take it personally at all, sir. I regret not being more detailed with my problem. I did say LAN and not my Windows PC shares. I can see how that can be confusing. Many thanks for your help and contributions on this forum. 

I think I may have solved my problem. I renamed the Bookmark to my SMB Windows shares and that seemed to have done the trick. Originally the Bookmark had a hyphen in the name, I removed that and saved my Windows PC login information and MiXplorer is not asking for the login info anymore. One and done. I did lock the Bookmark with a MiXplorer password so I can save use my fingerprint to unlock it. Hope this helps anyone.

Would like to know how I can use the Keystore feature to start a MiXplorer SFTP/SSH server that used these keys to authenticate. I've searched the development forum and found nothing helpful regarding that feature. I went down a rabbit hole of reading about different kinds of public/private key generation tools and the different kinds of formats regarding these keys and certificates and my eyes are tired and my efforts yielded nothing. Maybe in the near future someone can figure it out and share their results. Bye and thank you.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 13, 2022)

HotDawg1013 said:


> Don't take it personally at all, sir. I regret not being more detailed with my problem. I did say LAN and not my Windows PC shares. I can see how that can be confusing. Many thanks for your help and contributions on this forum.
> 
> I think I may have solved my problem. I renamed the Bookmark to my SMB Windows shares and that seemed to have done the trick. Originally the Bookmark had a hyphen in the name, I removed that and saved my Windows PC login information and MiXplorer is not asking for the login info anymore. One and done. I did lock the Bookmark with a MiXplorer password so I can save use my fingerprint to unlock it. Hope this helps anyone.
> 
> Would like to know how I can use the Keystore feature to start a MiXplorer SFTP/SSH server that used these keys to authenticate. I've searched the development forum and found nothing helpful regarding that feature. I went down a rabbit hole of reading about different kinds of public/private key generation tools and the different kinds of formats regarding these keys and certificates and my eyes are tired and my efforts yielded nothing. Maybe in the near future someone can figure it out and share their results. Bye and thank you.

Click to collapse



That's interesting. Resaveing The Bookmark after confirming the parameters is a good idea in general especially when confirming the credentials but I never knew there might be issues with just a character in the bookmark name. I have my doubts that a character in the name would cause the problem, this is not to doubt you but to consider that there might be other factors, but maybe you've discovered something new. In any event it's good you got it working and this is an easy thing for other people to test as well. 

As to the key store, even before you did your searching you knew more about that than I do. I don't recall past discussion about it but it might be worth searching the main thread to see if anyone has mentioned it. Also, if you don't get any answers here or by searching you might consider posting the same question about key store in the main thread.


----------



## Juer (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi,
I would like to know if is possible to improve one behaviour of the app. I have a remote connection by sftp to my Nas. This works perfectly, but on the Nas i have all of my photos. They are a lot and so heavy (raw, maximum quality), so I was using it the gallery view but the thumbnail generator is so slow, and it seems that is not persistent so everytime that I open the FTP folder (or the dydns FTP when I am outside the network) it takes a lot of time to see all the thumbnail. Is there any way of running a batch to generate the thumbnail of a folder and use it at any time?

Edit: ideally will be writing the thumbnail into the FTP folder so anyone that access to it will get the thumbnail

Thanks!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 13, 2022)

Juer said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know if is possible to improve one behaviour of the app. I have a remote connection by sftp to my Nas. This works perfectly, but on the Nas i have all of my photos. They are a lot and so heavy (raw, maximum quality), so I was using it the gallery view but the thumbnail generator is so slow, and it seems that is not persistent so everytime that I open the FTP folder (or the dydns FTP when I am outside the network) it takes a lot of time to see all the thumbnail. Is there any way of running a batch to generate the thumbnail of a folder and use it at any time?
> 
> Edit: ideally will be writing the thumbnail into the FTP folder so anyone that access to it will get the thumbnail
> ...

Click to collapse



When only browsing and viewing images, then disabling thumbnails in the bookmark (thumbnails=0 in advanced section at bottom) can save bandwidth but I don't think that fits your scenario. There are others here who know a good bit about managing images and if you don't get an answer here you could try the main thread as well.


----------



## J.Michael (Feb 14, 2022)

Juer said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know if is possible to improve one behaviour of the app. I have a remote connection by sftp to my Nas. This works perfectly, but on the Nas i have all of my photos. They are a lot and so heavy (raw, maximum quality), so I was using it the gallery view but the thumbnail generator is so slow, and it seems that is not persistent so everytime that I open the FTP folder (or the dydns FTP when I am outside the network) it takes a lot of time to see all the thumbnail. Is there any way of running a batch to generate the thumbnail of a folder and use it at any time?
> 
> Edit: ideally will be writing the thumbnail into the FTP folder so anyone that access to it will get the thumbnail
> ...

Click to collapse



Some image formats include the possibility of a thumbnail embedded in the image file.
I don't know how the presence of such an embedded thumbnail would affect your performance.
Maybe you should be looking for a program that runs on your real computer and ensures that each image contains a thumbnail.


----------



## TiTiB (Feb 22, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Regarding settings, somewhere along the way a  specific mention of how to Import and export settings got lost but it has now been re-added to the Nugget about settings which people can find through the OPs.

Click to collapse



Firstly, thank you for your great work!

Secondly, it is perhaps worth mentioning that in addition to Settings > More Settings > Export, there are individual backups for Bookmarks, Skins (all), and 'SELECTED' Skin.

I always do all four whenever I backup, even if only one of them changed from previous backup, so the dates match; easy to sort, search for them.

My apologies if this already in the FAQ, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 22, 2022)

TiTiB said:


> Firstly, thank you for your great work!
> 
> Secondly, it is perhaps worth mentioning that in addition to Settings > More Settings > Export, there are individual backups for Bookmarks, Skins (all), and 'SELECTED' Skin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is, or was, somewhere but may have gotten lost when all of the settings stuff was consolidated into a nugget, or maybe I'm misremembering and mentioned it only in regular discussion. I'll add it to the settings nugget . Thanks for the heads up.

My word, biting tongue, I came up with the perfect paragraph and added it but... This xdaf is just so absolutely horrible. I'll try this later if I try again now I'll throw my phone. Seriously for editing post this app is the worst interface ever.

Added to https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82834917

Settings can be exported or imported for four different, but in some cases overlapping, things. The exported files have a .MIC extension. To import them into the same or a different installation of mixplorer tap on file in mixplorer file list then select import.

To export:

Bookmarks: Open bookmark drawer > hamburger > export.

All skins: From the main file list >  Menu > Settings > Skins > Export

Current skin: From the main file list >  Menu > Settings > Skins > edit specific skin (pencil) > export.

Settings: From the main file list >  Menu > Settings > More settings.

Note: the settings sport contains everything including bookmarks and skins but it is a very good idea to have one of each type of backup so that if you later have a problem with just one thing such as bookmarks or skins you can import that without overwriting the rest of your settings.

Thanks again for the reminder.


----------



## Suparyanto (Feb 23, 2022)

In latest version 
Can not show usb otg device,, 

I was tried many more version but still can't show usb otg, 
But in another app (default app), usb otg show perfectly.. 

How to find USB otg in Mix??


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 23, 2022)

Suparyanto said:


> In latest version
> Can not show usb otg device,,
> 
> I was tried many more version but still can't show usb otg,
> ...

Click to collapse



Some Android versions and some ROMs require particular settings or workarounds in order to access USB OTG, external SD and or other locations. Those workarounds are explained in this FAQ and can be found by reviewing the OPs of this thread (Nuggets Index - links to workarounds and document provider) and or searching for usb otg or document provider.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 23, 2022)

OT

The XDA app and the site as delivered to mobile browsers for simple post editing and typing has become the worst interface for that I've ever seen. The same problems spread across every type of browser as well as the app, as well as different devices and different keyboards, obviously caused by the way the back end is handled or some bizarre limitations of the framework which presents the interface. If there will be no response to repeated  reports of this in the appropriate threads I will say it occasionally here just so I don't go crazy. It's nonsense for it to be this difficult to create and edit posts live. Sorry about the rrantnt but what should have been a 1-minute post became a half-hour project managing this wretched edit box... and a 5-minute rant


----------



## TiTiB (Feb 23, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> OT
> 
> The XDA app and the site as delivered to mobile browsers for simple post editing and typing has become the worst interface for that I've ever seen. The same problems spread across every type of browser as well as the app, as well as different devices and different keyboards, obviously caused by the way the back end is handled or some bizarre limitations of the framework which presents the interface. If there will be no response to repeated  reports of this in the appropriate threads I will say it occasionally here just so I don't go crazy. It's nonsense for it to be this difficult to create and edit posts live. Sorry about the rrantnt but what should have been a 1-minute post became a half-hour project managing this wretched edit box... and a 5-minute rant

Click to collapse



Indeed.  Horrible UI/UX design is rampantly polluting all things.  It must be the new "in thing" that the cool kids are in to these days. (Okay, I'm done...for now).

EDIT:...although, I must admit, I have no problems with this site using my browser (currently Bromite).  Haven't tried the app in months because using *that* was a truly wretched experience.


----------



## gloryangel (Feb 25, 2022)

针对中文的按名称排序是错误的,中文的名称排序是根据拼音的先后顺序,别的文件管理器文件排序是正常的.希望优化一下,谢谢!!!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 26, 2022)

gloryangel said:


> 针对中文的按名称排序是错误的,中文的名称排序是根据拼音的先后顺序,别的文件管理器文件排序是正常的.希望优化一下,谢谢!!!

Click to collapse



FYI, this is an English forum. I don't mind attempting to translate but typically you would translate to English when you post for two reasons: 1) that is the rule, and 2) if you translate and post then there is less likely be error in translation.

Google translate from traditional Chinese (I took a guess) gave this:

_"The sorting by name for Chinese is wrong. The sorting of Chinese names is based on the order of pinyin. The sorting of other file managers is normal. I hope to optimize it, thank you!!!"_

That is a reasonable request. I suggest that you verify the accuracy if this translation and that you post in the main thread where the developer will see it quicker.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 26, 2022)

TiTiB said:


> Indeed.  Horrible UI/UX design is rampantly polluting all things.  It must be the new "in thing" that the cool kids are in to these days. (Okay, I'm done...for now).
> 
> EDIT:...although, I must admit, I have no problems with this site using my browser (currently Bromite).  Haven't tried the app in months because using *that* was a truly wretched experience.

Click to collapse



Misery loves company. To your point, desktop browsers are better as they always have been but during the recent change of XDA app and services and some more recent additional change, the edit box has become horrible and resposnds like nothing else in creation regarding spell check, text selection, pagination, cursor placement, scrolling while editing and just about every and any single thing to do with putting words into that infernal edit box. Woops, there I go again. 

To your pont about this being rampant, yes indeed, just a few days ago while browsing a forum I had this familiar feeling, the screen elements and site behavior were familiar; that forum was also powers by xenfro but at least it was a desktop web interface.

That all being said, I perfer to work with wors in text or docx files anyhow; just need to remember to do so rather than dive into the app when there is something to post.


----------



## gloryangel (Feb 26, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> FYI, this is an English forum. I don't mind attempting to translate but typically you would translate to English when you post for two reasons: 1) that is the rule, and 2) if you translate and post then there is less likely be error in translation.
> 
> Google translate from traditional Chinese (I took a guess) gave this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



翻译是正确的，非常感谢有用的反馈。


IronTechmonkey said:


> FYI, this is an English forum. I don't mind attempting to translate but typically you would translate to English when you post for two reasons: 1) that is the rule, and 2) if you translate and post then there is less likely be error in translation.
> 
> Google translate from traditional Chinese (I took a guess) gave this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The translation was correct and much appreciated for the helpful feedback.


----------



## m0han (Feb 26, 2022)

gloryangel said:


> ...The translation was correct and much appreciated for the helpful feedback.

Click to collapse



good job there, @IronTechmonkey


----------



## mrjuniork (Feb 26, 2022)

@IronTechmonkey 
Mate, thx for translating that post. Your effort is appreciated, just send the overtime invoice to the XDA overlords


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Feb 27, 2022)

m0han said:


> good job there, @IronTechmonkey

Click to collapse





mrjuniork said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> Mate, thx for translating that post. Your effort is appreciated, just send the overtime invoice to the XDA overlords

Click to collapse



My pleasure and I'm glad people appreciate it Apart from the motivation to respond all it took on my part was cut > paste > etc; but it was the clarity of the request itself that allowed for a productive result. I did nothing to modify the text after translation and it is a particularly well described request. Good writing is good writing. May all requests that are in English also be so clear! 

That being said:

@gloryangel below is a link to the MiXplorer development thread. I would offer to post a link from there to your post in this thread but then if the developer replies you may not get a notification. All you would need to do is create the same post there that you did here and include the English translation. Then if the developer or other users reply you may get a notification or email without having to watch the whole thread..

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/

[EDIT] "Good wiring is good writing" was an unintentional typo.


----------



## m0han (Feb 28, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ...."Good wiring is good writing" was an unintentional typo.

Click to collapse



just means that you're wired for good writing. keep it up!


Spoiler: wired






			https://tidal.com/browse/video/64668784


----------



## kenji_2322 (Feb 28, 2022)

How to use this feature : Mixplore>servers>smb1 server , after starting it, how to connect to it.
i tried putting the address smb://192.xx.xx.xx:4450 in windows file explorer address bar but it returned an error. Can someone please tell. i read the documentaion but nothing there about this.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 1, 2022)

kenji_2322 said:


> How to use this feature : Mixplore>servers>smb1 server , after starting it, how to connect to it.
> i tried putting the address smb://192.xx.xx.xx:4450 in windows file explorer address bar but it returned an error. Can someone please tell. i read the documentaion but nothing there about this.

Click to collapse



FYI, the SMB server is  new and is not yet documented here. I don't know if many people have tried to use it yet but you can check the main thread. Also since this may be an actual issue rather than a matter of configuration you might consider logging it.


----------



## shenfei (Mar 4, 2022)

*Mod edit - translated by https://translate.google.com/*
Hello, download and install the latest version, only English, to install Chinese, the mobile phone can not download the language pack, use the computer to download the language file ending with mil from the official website, I don’t know how to install it on the Android phone, please explain in detail, thank you!
********************
你好，下载安装最新版本，只有英文，要安装中文，手机下载不了语言包，用电脑从官网下载了以mil结尾的语言文件，不故道怎么安装到安卓手机中，请详解一下，谢谢！


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 4, 2022)

shenfei said:


> 你好，下载安装最新版本，只有英文，要安装中文，手机下载不了语言包，用电脑从官网下载了以mil结尾的语言文件，不故道怎么安装到安卓手机中，请详解一下，谢谢！

Click to collapse



FYI there are 2 reasons that you should translate your request to English then post it rather than leave it to others to translate..

1) This is an English language forum and posting in English is a rule.

2) [more importantly] Clarity, if you do the translation yourself then you can make sure that the request is understandable. If you leave the translation to others it might not be clear. 

I've translated the text and it seems that you are having problems with installing a language pack. I don't know anything about language packs in MiXplorer but there are other people here who do know about them and might be able to help if you can translate your request.

Also, there may be advise about language packs in the first few posts of the main MiXplorer XDA thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 4, 2022)

gloryangel said:


> 翻译是正确的，非常感谢有用的反馈。
> 
> The translation was correct and much appreciated for the helpful feedback.

Click to collapse



@gloryangel,, I notice that you have not posted in the main thread regarding your report of an issue in one of the languages. BTW if you are interested in providing help translating there are some instructions in the main thread. 

I'm not suggesting that you volunteer to translate but I do think it would be helpful for anyone using the same language as you if you recreate the same request in the main thread here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/. 
If you would like me to link to it I will, but only if you say so.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Mar 4, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> BTW if you are interested in providing help translating there are some instructions in the main thread.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that you volunteer to translate but I do think it would be helpful for anyone using the same language as you if you recreate the same request in the main thread here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/.
> If you would like me to link to it I will, but only if you say so.

Click to collapse



Unless you're aware and without a promise for success you might also be able to recruit translation support here:








						[INDEX] App Translators - Developers, we translate your apps! [10 Jun 2017]
					

Hello developers, this is a index about XDA members, who wants to translate your apps. The most easiest way would be to put a link in this thread, which is visible by public, please read info in the third post, there`s a Github repository...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## shenfei (Mar 5, 2022)

Hello, download and install Mixplorer the latest version, only English, to install Chinese, the phone can not download the language pack, use the computer to download the language file at the end of the official website mil, do not know how to install on the Android phone, please explain in detail, thank you!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 5, 2022)

shenfei said:


> Hello, download and install Mixplorer the latest version, only English, to install Chinese, the phone can not download the language pack, use the computer to download the language file at the end of the official website mil, do not know how to install on the Android phone, please explain in detail, thank you!

Click to collapse



If the individual language pack did not install from inside the app then maybe there was a problem downloading it on the device. The file from the website contains all languages and can be installed like this:

Place the file somewhere on the device (internal or external storage) > open MiXplorer > navigate to the file > tap the file > select import > there will be a counter as it imports > when the import is done you can select language in settings.


----------



## shenfei (Mar 5, 2022)

Hi! The language file has been successfully imported according to your method, select Chinese, and the interface is already in Chinese. thanks.


----------



## alexp1289 (Mar 8, 2022)

What's up with this error message? I've got the silver paid version from the play store. Also I'm running an A12 custom ROM.


----------



## J.Michael (Mar 8, 2022)

alexp1289 said:


> What's up with this error message? I've got the silver paid version from the play store. Also I'm running an A12 custom ROM.View attachment 5555485

Click to collapse



Do you have any idea what file you were trying to download?

Maybe the web site is not identifying the file correctly.  Maybe you should try to download the file before trying to open it.


----------



## alexp1289 (Mar 8, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Do you have any idea what file you were trying to download?
> 
> Maybe the web site is not identifying the file correctly.  Maybe you should try to download the file before trying to open it.

Click to collapse



I was using the app called New pipe to download the audio from a YouTube video. It's an m4a file that gets converted to an mp3 after.


----------



## J.Michael (Mar 8, 2022)

alexp1289 said:


> I was using the app called New pipe to download the audio from a YouTube video. It's an m4a file that gets converted to an mp3 after.

Click to collapse



If you were using New pipe to download, then why is Mixplorer involved?


----------



## alexp1289 (Mar 8, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> If you were using New pipe to download, then why is Mixplorer involved?

Click to collapse



Idk that's the warning that new pipe gave me.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Mar 8, 2022)

alexp1289 said:


> Idk that's the warning that new pipe gave me.

Click to collapse



Is NewPipe looking for ffmpeg to convert the file ? That might invoke a file manager to find the binary. Still, it doesn't explain why MiX or any default, SAF file manager can't be found. Have you checked with NewPipe itself ?

Plenty of issues : https://github.com/TeamNewPipe/NewPipe/issues


----------



## marciozomb13 (Mar 8, 2022)

alexp1289 said:


> Idk that's the warning that new pipe gave me.

Click to collapse



By the way, have you frozen documentsui ?


----------



## LNS (Mar 8, 2022)

Guys can MiX read partitioned flash drives like SE? like this (one drive)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 9, 2022)

LNS said:


> Guys can MiX read partitioned flash drives like SE? like this (one drive)

Click to collapse



Yes depending on device capability and the format of a drive. EG on a device which did not support NTFS I've tested USB sata drive (external drive for computer) with 3 FAT32 Partitions and 1 NTFS partition. For the NTFS volume (and for exFAT) a 3rd [arty app can mount the volume. Same thing with an SD card in a card reader attached by USB. I did not test such multi partition drives in the inserted SD card (external SD within device, not OTG). There more detail in the thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 10, 2022)

Test post


----------



## TiTiB (Mar 25, 2022)

This *not* about regex or batch renaming...

...but is a multi-file renaming trick I discovered a while ago.

Click first the file with the name you want to use as the 'Base', then click the Other files.​The result will be that the Other files will be named the same as the Base, but with added increment(s).​
I use it to associate downloaded .apk's with screenshots of app descriptions, for example.


----------



## SaidJan (Mar 25, 2022)

Bug: Create an auto task. Then editing its name or any field won't get saved. Also, open a created task, then selecting "Create a shortcut" doesn't create a shortcut.

Mixplorer, the best file explorer ever.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 26, 2022)

SaidJan said:


> Bug: Create an auto task. Then editing its name or any field won't get saved. Also, open a created task, then selecting "Create a shortcut" doesn't create a shortcut.
> 
> Mixplorer, the best file explorer ever.

Click to collapse



I don't use the task feature but your report is similar to others in the main thread. You might consider also posting in the main thread and seeing if those reports are similar. Maybe there is some way to work around it. Also, for creating shortcuts the launcher being used might be significant so when you post in the main thread you could mention that as well.


----------



## hkr008 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hello I'm using the Silver Version of the MiXplorer from PlayStore. Whenever i plug in my Type C USB and open MiXplorer I get the pop-up to "Allow MiXplorer to access USB-Name". after that when I tap OK it forcefully ejects the USB and I an unable to access the USB from any other file manager. If I do Cancel I cant access the USB on MiXplorere but its accessible on the other File Managers.

Please help me solve this problem

Device - Redmi Note 11 Pro + 5G (India)
OS - MIUI 13 Android 11
USB - SanDisk Ultra Dual Drive Go Type C




*EDIT - ISSUE RESOLVED

Don't enable the custom OTG driver from MiXplorer Settings. It's for the older devices.
Tap on ADD in bottom toolbar > Document provider > Find and select the drive.*


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 29, 2022)

hkr008 said:


> Hello I'm using the Silver Version of the MiXplorer from PlayStore. Whenever i plug in my Type C USB and open MiXplorer I get the pop-up to "Allow MiXplorer to access USB-Name". after that when I tap OK it forcefully ejects the USB and I an unable to access the USB from any other file manager. If I do Cancel I cant access the USB on MiXplorere but its accessible on the other File Managers.
> 
> Please help me solve this problem
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's hard to say what could be the cause as there is nothing in the provided details (thank you) which should be an issue of its own..

You can check out these two FAQ posts to see if there are any workarounds or tweaks that might help (although some of them could not even be done until after the drive is mounted). These things are fairly safe but always make sure to back-up MiX settings (or the entire app) first.

Adding a document provider for OTG seems like a good place to start as described here (clearing storage access might also help):
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051

Other suggestions here::
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85904825

If those things don't work and no one else has any ideas you might consider logging the issue and reporting it in the main thread. There is a description of how to use MiXplorer's logging feature in post 7 of this thread.


----------



## hkr008 (Mar 29, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> It's hard to say what could be the cause as there is nothing in the provided details (thank you) which should be an issue of its own..
> 
> You can check out these two FAQ posts to see if there are any workarounds or tweaks that might help (although some of them could not even be done until after the drive is mounted). These things are fairly safe but always make sure to back-up MiX settings (or the entire app) first.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its okay! i mailed the dev and he replied me with the solve. its been updated in my post above. thanks for the reply


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 29, 2022)

hkr008 said:


> its okay! i mailed the dev and he replied me with the solve. its been updated in my post above. thanks for the reply

Click to collapse



Thanks for following up. I've updated the post about document providers and the one about General workarounds to include a reminder about the custom OTG driver.


----------



## nixk12 (Mar 31, 2022)

How to connect bluetooth in app?Devices= Phone >PC..both devices already on bluetooth and paired


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Mar 31, 2022)

nixk12 said:


> How to connect bluetooth in app?Devices= Phone >PC..both devices already on bluetooth and paired

Click to collapse



A standard BT transfer would work as expected (tested and confirmed between 2 rooted devices running latest XDA MiX) like this:

Connect devices using native (operating system) Bluetooth > in MiX on sending device, select file > menu > share > bluetooth.

Additionally, at one time the Bluetooth bookmark was able to access the Bluetooth folder on the other device in the same type of reusable bookmark as FTP servers, SMB shares, and clouds but now in my tests, although the scan for the other BT device is successful and the bookmark is created no contents are shown, just a toast stating "please login to your account. I don't know if this feature is supposed to work anymore, or if it is even what you had trouble with. In any event this might be worth bringing to the main thread for clarification (also worth searching that thread for bluetooth bookmark).


----------



## XtraWater (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi. Using latest version of Mix on Android 10.

I struggle to connect to my Asus router USB ftp share. It works when TLS is disabled on the ftps settings in the router. If enabled I get Username or password is incorrect in Mix. Tried ports 21, 22 and 990. On windows 10 with Filezilla it works just fine. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 2, 2022)

XtraWater said:


> Hi. Using latest version of Mix on Android 10.
> 
> I struggle to connect to my Asus router USB ftp share. It works when TLS is disabled on the ftps settings in the router. If enabled I get Username or password is incorrect in Mix. Tried ports 21, 22 and 990. On windows 10 with Filezilla it works just fine.
> 
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



 I don't fully understand the question regarding "USB FTP share" but you can check the Servers post in this thread to see if there are any settings you've missed. it sounds like you know your way around this stuff but it is still wise to check in case there is a known and simple fix. As to Filezilla, I'm not surpised that it works; Likewise when  I'm testing - Filezilla is the last to fail if it ever does. If you can't find an answer you might consider logging and reporting the issue in main thread.


----------



## Majutsushi (Apr 6, 2022)

Thumbnails of images are cropped into squares, which loses a lot of detail.
Can you maintain the original proportion of the picture, so that you don't have to open the picture to see the whole picture?
When the file is selected, the image preview cannot be opened, and the thumbnail is cropped, which makes it difficult to categorize the image


----------



## AndrzejDwo (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi guys! I've been wondering if there's a way to use text/code editor in multiple windows at the same time, I can't find that option but it'd be awesome to have it. Didn't find the solution/answer using search 

Cheers


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 13, 2022)

AndrzejDwo said:


> Hi guys! I've been wondering if there's a way to use text/code editor in multiple windows at the same time, I can't find that option but it'd be awesome to have it. Didn't find the solution/answer using search
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



This isn't quite separate windows but, in text editor you can open multiple files and select from among them using the drop-down toward the upper left. As to separate windows for each document, Android native split screen does not distinguish between the separate opened text files. Landscape would be more likely to include a true dual window text editing but that may be a long shot. Still, it's easy to check.


----------



## m0han (Apr 13, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ....As to separate windows for each document....Landscape would be more likely to include a true dual window text editing....

Click to collapse



did @AndrzejDwo mean separate tabs in the same instance of MiX? just wondering if that wouldn't be possible?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 13, 2022)

m0han said:


> did @AndrzejDwo mean separate tabs in the same instance of MiX? just wondering if that wouldn't be possible?

Click to collapse



Not sure but that is essentially what I described; where drop-down menu is equivilant to tabs within text editor, but apart from file view tabs.


----------



## m0han (Apr 13, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ....drop-down menu is equivilant to tabs within text editor, but apart from file view tabs.

Click to collapse



switching between open tabs would involve lesser taps, i reckon.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Apr 13, 2022)

XDA won't let me insert quotes. (*_*;

Regarding the last two posts : Yes, it's essentially tabs, just an extra tap because you need the drop down first, it would be nice to skip that. And secondly, it works in Code Editor as well.


----------



## XCongoAlpha (Apr 20, 2022)

Is there an option to build thumbnail cache for the *WHOLE* network storage folder? I have an SMB Mount with videos.

The only way I know is go to a specific folder and wait for it to cache thumbnails. 

Is there an easier option to build the thumbnail cache of the whole folder and its subforders without going through that lengthy process?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 20, 2022)

XCongoAlpha said:


> Is there an option to build thumbnail cache for the *WHOLE* network storage folder? I have an SMB Mount with videos.
> 
> The only way I know is go to a specific folder and wait for it to cache thumbnails.
> 
> Is there an easier option to build the thumbnail cache of the whole folder and its subforders without going through that lengthy process?

Click to collapse



That's an interesting question. Typically concerns about thumbnails on remote drives regard minimizing bandwidth which would usually be done by disabling thumbnails. Even in just the current folder thumbnails can use a lot of data and, as you've seen, can populate slowly. I don't know if there is a way to speed up the process while also having it go recursively through the entire network share. Some of this may also have to do with where in the video file the thumbnail is pulled from. I  suggest waiting to see what responses you get here and also searching the main thread  and perhaps posting there as well.


----------



## ƁɐⱤᶒ (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi where I am supposed to import exported settings?
I have the silver version
Txs in advance


----------



## Robotu (Apr 22, 2022)

mhtsoftware003 said:


> Hello, I started using this app recently.
> I have few questions
> 1. Is it possible that, tasks are performed without being queued?
> Actually I am not used to this feature.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys.!
Have anyone found a solution to the second error mentioned by the quoted member above.!?

I have the same issue on 3 different devices, and the strange thing is that yesterday this error was not there - i am pretty sure because i've made some backups just to see how this explorer work with apps backup.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 23, 2022)

ƁɐⱤᶒ said:


> Hi where I am supposed to import exported settings?
> I have the silver version
> Txs in advance

Click to collapse



This is explained in a FAQ post specifically about settings. Export from within the settings panel. Import from file list.


----------



## ƁɐⱤᶒ (Apr 23, 2022)

OK I managed to import settings on my other device, simply by clicking on the .mic file, but I don't found a file import menu. Thank you


IronTechmonkey said:


> This is explained in a FAQ post specifically about settings. Export from within the settings panel. Import from file list.

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 23, 2022)

ƁɐⱤᶒ said:


> OK I managed to import settings on my other device, simply by clicking on the .mic file, but I don't found a file import menu. Thank you

Click to collapse



I don't mind helping but perhaps I already have  This post is linked in the first few lines of the FAQ as well as within each of the 7 FAQ OPs: Settings Overview: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-82834917 . Are the instructions there not working for you or are they unclear?


----------



## ƁɐⱤᶒ (Apr 23, 2022)

Okay, I've read the instructions but after I've catch what was unclear for me. I was looking for a file menu somewhere, which doesn't exist  But thanks for your help 🖐️


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 24, 2022)

ƁɐⱤᶒ said:


> Okay, I've read the instructions but after I've catch what was unclear for me. I was looking for a file menu somewhere, which doesn't exist  But thanks for your help 🖐️

Click to collapse



To clarify further, I mentioned the "file list" but not a "file menu". The file list is the primary mixplorer window in which you can see folders and files. The menu is just the menu. In any event, the available instructions seemed to have been sufficient and are easy to find.


----------



## angry_goldfish (Apr 24, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> 3) APK Mirror: This is a repository of more versions of MiX than most people would need, but some of these builds may be helpful in some situations and it provides access outside of Playstore.
> MiX at APK Mirror: https://www.apkmirror.com/uploads/?q=pishrodevs.

Click to collapse



Zero results at this time.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 24, 2022)

angry_goldfish said:


> Zero results at this time.

Click to collapse



Zero results to what?

[EDIT] Ahhh, I see. The link in the post section you quoted has indeed gone bad. It seems that since that link was posted the organizational structure of APKmirror has changed and MiX is now indexed under a different name or location on the server than it was before. I've modified the OP accordingly like so:

"_MiX at APK Mirror: https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/hootan-parsa/mixplorer-hootanparsa/
Old link (just in case) https://www.apkmirror.com/uploads/?q=pishrodevs.
If this link does not work then search Google for [MiXplorer APK Mirror_]"

One of the nice things about MiX is that it is available outside of Playstore. Thank you for mentioning this so it could be fixed..


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 24, 2022)

Hello, how set external sd card to home page ? i see only internal storage, apps, videos, music....


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 24, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> Hello, how set external sd card to home page ? i see only internal storage, apps, videos, music....

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you mean.  Can you see the external SD in the bookmark drawer? Do you want the external SD to appear in MiXplorer's built in "Home page" (it should be there by default) or when you say homepage do you mean the default tab which is active when you opened the app? It would be helpful if you could provide a screenshot.


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hello, how set external sd card to home page ? i see only internal storage, apps, videos, music....


IronTechmonkey said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.  Can you see the external SD in the bookmark drawer? Do you want the external SD to appear in MiXplorer's built in "Home page" (it should be there by default) or when you say homepage do you mean the default tab which is active when you opened the app? It would be helpful if you could provide a screenshot.

Click to collapse


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 25, 2022)

Only internal storage is avaible, but sd card is unable to use root folder of sd.card


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 25, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> Hello, how set external sd card to home page ? i see only internal storage, apps, videos, music....

Click to collapse





Marek89 said:


> Only internal storage is avaible, but sd card is unable to use root folder of sd.card

Click to collapse



Thanks for the additional information. The problem is that MiX seems to not be seeing the external SD at all. At this point it would help to see more details about the device and drive, as well as logging the issue with MiX' built in logger. Logging is explained in post 7 of this thread (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157367), and  here are some troubleshooting questions:

Can you see that SD card with the native Android file manager?
What is the format and size of the SD card?
Have you ever successfully used a different SD.

Knowing the device details and the answers to those questions can help isolate the cause. Depending on what that information says you might have to try some of the troubleshooting suggestions regarding access to external SD on some devices and possible alternate paths from this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85904825

If this begins to seem like a glitch in MiXplorer rather than a known limitation you can post a log with details in the main thread including a link to this discussion.


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 25, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Thanks for the additional information. The problem is that MiX seems to not be seeing the external SD at all. At this point it would help to see more details about the device and drive, as well as logging the issue with MiX' built in logger. Logging is explained in post 7 of this thread (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157367), and  here are some troubleshooting questions:
> 
> Can you see that SD card with the native Android file manager?
> What is the format and size of the SD card?
> ...

Click to collapse



I see external card in native file manager. Is 256gb samsung card,.format ntfs


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 25, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> I see external card in native file manager. Is 256gb samsung card,.format ntfs

Click to collapse



That's interesting. It's my understanding that if the operating system supports NTFS that mix should as well but in many cases a third-party utility is required to mount NTFS drives. Since your device can see the drive natively we'll save that for later. At this point you should try those troubleshooting steps particularly looking for the drive through the alternate paths within mnt, and try manually adding a document  provider. Also I do recommend testing with a different SD card if possible. You can see the referenced post for more details and more ideas.


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 25, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That's interesting. It's my understanding that if the operating system supports NTFS that mix should as well but in many cases a third-party utility is required to mount NTFS drives. Since your device can see the drive natively we'll save that for later. At this point you should try those troubleshooting steps particularly looking for the drive through the alternate paths within mnt, and try manually adding a document  provider. Also I do recommend testing with a different SD card if possible. You can see the referenced post for more details and more ideas.

Click to collapse



How adding ? Any manual ?


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 25, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> How adding ? Any manual ?

Click to collapse



Have you looked at the FAQ thread?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 25, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Have you looked at the FAQ thread?

Click to collapse



We are in the FAQ thread... and... 



Marek89 said:


> How adding ? Any manual ?

Click to collapse



... just a few posts ago I shared a link to the relevant post and descriptions of which sections of the post to review. Did that link not work? Did you try the suggestions? If those things don't work then you should capture a log and share it with details as described in the logging post to which a link was also provided. Have you tried logging? The details and specifications of the device are particularly significant; the log will share that information and other important details.


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 26, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> We are in the FAQ thread... and...
> 
> 
> 
> ... just a few posts ago I shared a link to the relevant post and descriptions of which sections of the post to review. Did that link not work? Did you try the suggestions? If those things don't work then you should capture a log and share it with details as described in the logging post to which a link was also provided. Have you tried logging? The details and specifications of the device are particularly significant; the log will share that information and other important details.

Click to collapse



I read faq, but not work access *External Storage. *I use Mixplore API30 and API29 and still not work. My phone is root, but how change "use an alternative path from /mnt/... directory" ?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 26, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> I read faq, but not work access *External Storage. *I use Mixplore API30 and API29 and still not work. My phone is root, but how change "use an alternative path from /mnt/... directory" ?

Click to collapse



Maybe there is some bug or incompatibility, in which case those workarounds may not help. At this point it would be more productive if you shared a log and device details as described here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157367. 

Enable logging > close MiX and swipe from recents > open MiX > open bookmark drawer > menu (in drawer) > Reset defaults (this will not erase existing bookmarks but will make MiX look for drives) > go back to main file view > menu > share/export/copy log. See the referenced post for more details about logging.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Apr 26, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> I read faq, but not work access *External Storage. *I use Mixplore API30 and API29 and still not work. My phone is root, but how change "use an alternative path from /mnt/... directory" ?

Click to collapse



An external filesystem is mounted in /mnt/media_rw

Look there for any external storage you attach to the device. Since you have root, you should have access.


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 26, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> An external filesystem is mounted in /mnt/media_rw
> 
> Look there for any external storage you attach to the device. Since you have root, you should have access.

Click to collapse



i have sd card as storage, not media_rw. And i have access when i have root ? Not possible, i dont have access to sdcard, because privacy protection


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 26, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> An external filesystem is mounted in /mnt/media_rw
> 
> Look there for any external storage you attach to the device. Since you have root, you should have access.

Click to collapse



Did I miss something? I thought there was a reference to root of external SD but not to rooted device.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 26, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> i have sd card as storage, not media_rw. And i have access when i have root ? Not possible, i dont have access to sdcard, because privacy protection

Click to collapse



Even if you have it as storage it will be accessible though one of more other paths including /mnt/media_rw. If you are not seeing the drive there then you might not be seeing it at all. This is why the details about the device are important. I apologize if I missed this information but let's get it all in one place., As described in the logging post, could you please clarify:

Android version? = 
ROM variant (OEM/custom)? = 
Root status (is device rooted?) = 
MiXplorer version? =
Root enabled in MiX? =
Size and format of ? = 256GB NTFS (IIRC)

I understand that you don't want to share the logs publicly (which is a reasonable desire) so you can send the log as I suggested via PM directly to the developer but when you say "privacy protection" on the SD card what do you mean? 

Also, you might be able save a lot of time if you can test with a smaller SD that is formatted ExFAT or FAT32 rather than NTFS. The path to an answer or solution could go in very different directions and move faster depending on the result.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 26, 2022)

Derp-licate


----------



## Ultramanoid (Apr 26, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> I read faq, but not work access *External Storage. *I use Mixplore API30 and API29 and still not work. My phone is root, but how change "use an alternative path from /mnt/... directory" ?

Click to collapse





IronTechmonkey said:


> Did I miss something? I thought there was a reference to root of external SD but not to rooted device.

Click to collapse



Does "My phone is root" mean you have a rooted device ? If so, use MiX to go to /mnt/media_rw ... Your external storage will be mounted there.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 26, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> Does "My phone is root" mean you have a rooted device ? If so, use MiX to go to /mnt/media_rw ... Your external storage will be mounted there.

Click to collapse



I did miss that. Thanks for the clarification. Now I'm wondering if this relates to the NTFS or perhaps some other atypical partitions on that drive.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 27, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> I see external card in native file manager. Is 256gb samsung card,.format ntfs

Click to collapse





Marek89 said:


> I read faq, but not work access *External Storage. *I use Mixplore API30 and API29 and still not work. My phone is root, but how change "use an alternative path from /mnt/... directory" ?

Click to collapse





Marek89 said:


> i have sd card as storage, not media_rw. And i have access when i have root ? Not possible, i dont have access to sdcard, because privacy protection

Click to collapse



i have not followed your issue too closely but I did see the point that your card is formatted as NTFS. although your ROM may support NTFS for USB OTG, it may not fully support it as a format for an SD Card. Have you checked with F2FS or EXT4 etc etc formats?


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 27, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> Does "My phone is root" mean you have a rooted device ? If so, use MiX to go to /mnt/media_rw ... Your external storage will be mounted there.

Click to collapse



how use MiX to go to ? When i try grant access to sd card, still open google files apk.


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 27, 2022)

Android version? =11 RKQ1.201112.002
ROM variant (OEM/custom)? =MIUI 12.5.8 by xioami.eu
Root status (is device rooted?) = root
MiXplorer version? = 6.56.3 - API29
Root enabled in MiX? = yes
Size and format of ? = 256GB NTFS (IIRC)


----------



## Ultramanoid (Apr 27, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> how use MiX to go to ? When i try grant access to sd card, still open google files apk.

Click to collapse



Can you grant permission to MiX ? Try in MiX :

Add > Storage > Document Provider 

And select the SD card.


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 27, 2022)

Not possible use root folder of sd card


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 27, 2022)

Is that screenshot from Mixplorer?
Show us your Bookmarks tab.  (three horizontal lines; "hamburger" button; upper left corner)


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 27, 2022)

Open a terminal emulator window and type​su​ls -l /​ls -l /mnt​ls -l /mnt/media_rw​ls -l /storage​


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 27, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Is that screenshot from Mixplorer?
> Show us your Bookmarks tab.  (three horizontal lines; "hamburger" button; upper left corner)

Click to collapse



its from native manager. Without manager is not possible add document provider - sd card.


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 27, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Is that screenshot from Mixplorer?
> Show us your Bookmarks tab.  (three horizontal lines; "hamburger" button; upper left corner)

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 27, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Is that screenshot from Mixplorer?
> Show us your Bookmarks tab.  (three horizontal lines; "hamburger" button; upper left corner)

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-86797323

The item labeled Android seems to have an SD card icon, but that is an atypical volume name.


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 27, 2022)

The drive is being seen and it is reporting usage statistics, but it is not allowing you to set permissions at the root of the drive.

There are some circumstances where you cannot grant storage permissions at the root of external SD card but you can do so for a subfolder. Additionally there are some SU settings which might help. Here are some additional things to try for testing (you can switch them back later):

- In SU manager set "mount namespace" to global (default is user)
- Try to grant storage permission to a subfolder instead of root of SD.

If those things don't work, and especially if you are unable even to navigate to subfolder in the permission screen it is strongly recommended that you test with a different SD card which has one partition formatted FAT32 or ExFAT. Doing so could reveal whether this is a specifically NTFS compatibility issue in which case the troubleshooting would go in a different direction. Is there some reason why you cannot test with a different SD card?


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 27, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> its from native manager. Without manager is not possible add document provider - sd card.

Click to collapse



Do you know what was being shown in the screenshot?  What directory?  What device?

It may be that when Mixplorer tries to create a document provider, Mixplorer loses control and you find yourself using the stock file manager to select a folder.  Or maybe you were presented with a flock of choices and you didn't pick the Mixplorer option.

Either way, when you find yourself at the screen that says "pick another folder", explore:  Check the two menus -- "hamburger" in upper left, 3 dots in upper right.  Try to navigate upward to root of whatever it is showing.  There have been comments about the importance of choosing the *root* of a device when granting permission -- I do not know if that applies to document provider.

Also, check your Mixplorer settings.  If you have one that talks about using an OTG driver, change it and see if things work differently.  Then change it again.  And again.


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 27, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-86797323
> 
> The item labeled Android seems to have an SD card icon, but that is an atypical volume name.

Click to collapse



He seems to have two SD cards, bookmarks named "Android" and "T(1)".  Is that how it looks if there are two partitions on one card?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 27, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> He seems to have two SD cards, bookmarks named "Android" and "T(1)".  Is that how it looks if there are two partitions on one card?

Click to collapse



That's where I've been headed diagnostically. IIRC others have reported in the past being able to see one of two partitions on multi partition drive which could be the case here, then compounded by a possible NTFS issue. Also, some sort of drive security was mentioned. Too many 3rd party factors here to be sure of diagnosis. 

A test on SD with single partition formatted FAT32 or ExFAT might answer all questions.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 27, 2022)

Let's go down the rabbit hole of multi-partition SD cards again. 

I found a multi-partition SD card  previously used to test the third-party NTFS USB OTG utility. The third party utility is for USB drives and I don't know of any similar way to get android to see an NTFS partition on an external SD card (mounted in the slot, not USB). In any event, the test drive has four partitions, two are FAT32, one is NTFS, and one is Ext3, and this is what happens when it is inserted into a Moto G7 power, Stock Android 10, rooted with Magisk:

This gets strange, hang on:

- Android OS mounts/attempts to mount  all 4 of the drives with one notification for each (expected).  

- Problems are reported with NTFS and Ext3 partitions which cannot be accessed (expected).

- The two FAT32 partitions are accessible in Google Files when opened from the status bar notifications about mounting.

- In Google Files, when categories are browsed to "Documents and other", then the root of each of the FAT32 drives is visible among a series of tabs (one tab for each folder in which designated file type was found).

- Even though the FAT32 partitions were accessible via Google Files through the notification, and those drives were visible in the filtered searches in separate tabs, only one of the drives is visible as SD card when browsing drives.

- MiXplorer automatically created functional bookmarks to each of the two FAT32 partitions.

- In MiX Both of the FAT32 drives are accessible via /mnt/media_rw but neither the NTFS or Ext4 drives appear there.

- Even though the USB OTG utility does not mount external SD partitions the minimal subsystem of that mounting utility (which seems to leverage native Google components) presents and provides access to both of FAT32 partitions.

The exploration of this rabbit hole speaks to a few things.

1) Google's files app in addition to being invasive is broken. In part of the UI it presents an SD card with multiple partitions as one device which is a reasonable interpretation of "device" but only in parts of the UI which are accessible when invoked by third-party apps does it shows each as a separate SD card where the other partition can be browsed. 

2) The cause of the problem we've been discussing could be an NTFS or partition compatibility issue, or adopted storage issue, hence the suggestion to test different SD if possible  although that may not be not recommended if adoptable storage is in use.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 28, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> Android version? =11 RKQ1.201112.002
> ROM variant (OEM/custom)? =MIUI 12.5.8 by xioami.eu
> Root status (is device rooted?) = root
> MiXplorer version? = 6.56.3 - API29
> ...

Click to collapse



NTFS is a windows format and not as well supported / implemented as Linux partitions.


----------



## pocketrule (Apr 28, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Do you know what was being shown in the screenshot?  What directory?  What device?
> 
> It may be that when Mixplorer tries to create a document provider, Mixplorer loses control and you find yourself using the stock file manager to select a folder.  Or maybe you were presented with a flock of choices and you didn't pick the Mixplorer option.

Click to collapse



You're correct the screenshot is from the os file picker - which you have to use when adding a document provider. For me, it looks just exactly the same (LineageOS 18).



J.Michael said:


> Either way, when you find yourself at the screen that says "pick another folder", explore:  Check the two menus -- "hamburger" in upper left, 3 dots in upper right.  Try to navigate upward to root of whatever it is showing.  There have been comments about the importance of choosing the *root* of a device when granting permission -- I do not know if that applies to document provider.

Click to collapse



"android" is the label for the external sd card (if formatted in the device), so this should (normally) be the correct "root folder" to add the document provider. However, at least for "normal" apps, it's not possible anymore. You have to choose a subfolder, as @IronTechmonkey also stated - which, of course is suboptimal for a file explorer with which you want to have access to all file / folders on your device. I think this is the scoped storage ... THING (to avoid explicit language).


----------



## pocketrule (Apr 28, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ... The item labeled Android seems to have an SD card icon, but that is an atypical volume name.

Click to collapse



Quite the opposite. For me, I think at least since Android 10 (i.e. LineageOS 17) this is the standard volume name for an sd card when formatted in the device.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 28, 2022)

pocketrule said:


> Quite the opposite. For me, I think at least since Android 10 (i.e. LineageOS 17) this is the standard volume name for an sd card when formatted in the device.

Click to collapse



Thanks for clarifying that. When I said atypical I was not thinking from Androids point of view and I was referring to formatting drives on laptop and leaving the label blank which in turn causes the label to be an alpha numeric value. I'm wondering if in this user's case the drive was initially formatted in  Android device so it picked up the label "Android" and then another partition was added which had no label and used the serial number as this user's other SD card seems to indicate. That's the only explanation I can come up with for what we see but I still wonder about adoptable storage and partition stuff which we may not see. Thanks again for the clarification.


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 28, 2022)

I try another ad card, not change. Here is video about my problem.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 28, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> I try another ad card, not change. Here is video about my problem.

Click to collapse



Thank you for taking the time to test a different SD card and share the video. Assuming that the video is from the first SD card (the one that you use daily, not the second card you tested) that is informative, especially about NTFS compatibility.

Your device seems to be compatible with NTFS because the Android drive is visible in the native picker, and when you select the Android drive the subfolders are visible, as seen in the attached screenshot (which I captured from my computer display while watching your video). The drive also seems to contain standard android folders which would exist if the drive was accessible by the OS at one point.

At the bottom of the screen there is a message which states "_To protect your privacy, choose another folder_". This is what @pocketrule and others have referred to: Sometimes we cannot select the root of a drive to grant universal permission recursively; instead we must navigate into the folder we want to use and grant permission at that level (for each folder we might use).

Have you tried this? From the screen which is shown in the screenshot of your video, navigate into one of the subfolders and grant permission at that level. Try that if you've not done so already.

If you are able to grant permission to the subfolders, that may be the best you can get out of this situation. If you cannot grant permission at any of the subfolder levels then you may want to wait for feedback from MiXplorer's developer. It seems as if you have some other level of security on the drive and I'm hesitant to suggest more testing which could be disruptive. You've provided good information but please note, the developer is sometimes away for periods of time but they are good about following up upon return.

Another thing to note, upon first use of a fresh MiXplorer installation there are sometimes prompts for drive permissions specifically for some system folders, and when those permissions are granted then other folders elsewhere become accessible. I forget what system folders they were but if I can find out I'll share that information so you can try granting permission to those system folders to see if that helps.

[EDIT] @Marek89, Here is an additional question about drives and partitions: From the screenshot in this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-86809645

What is "*T(1) /storage/0B55-3CAD*"? 
Is that on the same physical SD card as the Android NTFS partition?


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 28, 2022)

The T1 storage is only test, no next drive. I try set subfolder, i record video. Another sd card is in exfat, still not work. Stupid privacy protection, is not possible disable this ??


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 28, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> The T1 storage is only test, no next drive. I try set subfolder, i record video. Another sd card is in exfat, still not work. Stupid privacy protection, is not possible disable this ??

Click to collapse



I assumed T1 was a test because it only appears in one of your screenshots but it's nature remains significant
... and I know a lot of information and questions are coming at you but it would help if you answered questions the first time they are asked, before they become even more questions 

Why does the device show both "Android" NTFS drive and T1 drive as SD cards at the same time...
_*... is the T1 Drive is a separate partition on the same physical card as "Android"?
... does the device have 2 SD card slots?*_

Back to the main issue: This new video is informative. The picker has access to that subfolder and does not report that it cannot be used. It is only the fact that QuickPic expects a different folder that it does not work. That being said, these tests should be done from within MiXplorer, as previously described, by adding a document provider to a subfolder of the SD card.

Open MiX > Add > Storage > Document Provider > Navigate to root of "Android" > Navigate to subfolder "download" may be a good choice).

Can you do that in MiX?


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 28, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Open MiX > Add > Storage > Document Provider > Navigate to root of "Android" > Navigate to subfolder "download" may be a good choice).
> 
> Can you do that in MiX?

Click to collapse



Download folder not allowed, only when i try create new folder, it works, but on bookmarks is next "drive". How delete bookamrks ?


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 28, 2022)

What did you do to create T(1) storage?

Have you tried to use Mixplorer to view "/" ("Root" bookmark)?
Then view "/storage" and "/mnt/media_rw"


----------



## Marek89 (Apr 28, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> What did you do to create T(1) storage?
> 
> Have you tried to use Mixplorer to view "/" ("Root" bookmark)?
> Then view "/storage" and "/mnt/media_rw"

Click to collapse



I see root bookmark. In root i see storage and mnt/media_rw


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 28, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> Download folder not allowed, only when i try create new folder, it works,

Click to collapse



After you do that (in a new folder) can you then manage files and folders there in MiX? If so then that may be as good as you can get (safely) until the developer sees the log.



Marek89 said:


> but on bookmarks is next "drive". How delete bookamrks ?

Click to collapse



It seems as if T1 is a bookmark to a drive that was previously used but is no longer attached to the device but the answers to those questions are not clear so I will ask again:

Is T1 separate SD card with one partition on it (maybe no longer in  device)? Yes or No.
Is T1 a partition on a multi partition drive Yes or no?

If T1 is a drive that is no longer attached and you want to delete the bookmark: please see Bookmarks section of this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157342

If the bookmark cannot be deleted or comes back later you can try this (it is for OTG but might help):

_"Remove OTG bookmark if it reappears after drive is removed:
Go to MiX App info in Android settings > Storage & Cache > 'Clear access'."_

... and make sure you don't test USB OTG in place of external SD mounted in device slot - they function differently.

As to the primary issue, in my opinion you may be at a point to consider sharing the log or waiting for the developer. It is possible (but not certain) that once the log is reviewed there may be some simple answer which we've missed.


----------



## J.Michael (Apr 28, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> I see root bookmark. In root i see storage and mnt/media_rw

Click to collapse



And then?

Tap on "storage".  What do you see?
Tap on "media_rw".  What do you see?

Do you have a terminal emulator?
It might be easier to show us a text listing from "ls" than to post a lot of screenshots.
If you want to pursue that, ask for instructions on how to capture command line output.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 28, 2022)

*FORKING GOOGLE (in the manner that a pitchfork forks manure).*

Coincidental to the discussion about a possibly unique device and storage permissions, I've attempted to start using again a Tasker utility which writes time stamps and user input text to .txt files on external SD. I have been using a variation of this utility for years from Android 8 to Android 11. 

On android 11 the permissions for the document tree cannot be granted at the root of external SD but can be granted in subfolders (same as in MiX). I have long suspected that a delay writing to the files only via Tasker  is due to extra steps taken when Tasker needs to get through the document tree. Having noticed after a switch to a larger SD card that the delay became longer I wanted to figure out how much of the delay was because of Tasker's management of the document tree and how much was because of the larger SD card. That exploration, which seems to indicate a 50/50 sharing of responsibility for delay, does not really speak directly to MiXplorer but...

Here's where it gets interesting and may relate to the recent discussion. When I attempted to grant permissions to one of the subfolders on external SD (still in Tasker) there were no errors or warnings about inability to access, but upon returning to Tasker UI it reported errors with the document provider at root of SD even though it could write the file in the sub directory. It wasn't until I took many of the standard reset steps in particular clearing storage access for Tasker and rebooting that I was able even to use the subfolder without error but still with the delay.

So, what has google left us with?

Clearing storage access and granting permission to a newly created subfolder or an existing folder which we were not previously using, thereby forcing changes to work habits and the supporting structures which have been built around them for years or decades, while also sometimes forcing us to fragment the storage locations for work created in different applications and manage everything separately... all under slower performance. To top it off, what I experienced for the first time in these recent tests, the very mechanism which we are forced to use to create these document providers is not reliable enough to allow us to change storage media… But then Google always wanted us to put our data on their servers instead of SD cards. GRRRRRR. 

Fork Google indeed.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 28, 2022)

@Marek89, at the beginning of the exploration of your device issues I and other people thought this might be an issue with NTFS or multiple partitions but considering the details you have shared (thank you) and what I experienced when exploring my device and what other people have said: if you can create a new folder in the external SD card and grant document tree storage access to that folder and you can save files there, then that may be as good as it gets not just on your device but on many of our Android 11 devices.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Apr 29, 2022)

Finally I've found my way out of the rabbit hole; which took a while because it turned out that beneath the rabbit hole there was a more bizarre, labyrinthine and dystopian world populated by Chud, Mole People, and Google security "decision makers"; and to my surprise a prospective feature request emerges.

Possible feature request: Is there a way to audit or list the various directories which have been granted directory tree access in MiX? Should there be such a thing?

*Hypothesis:*
The delays which had been occurring on my device, 15 seconds for Tasker to complete each command to write a line of text, seem to have been caused by Google's failure to manage the history of required document tree permissions, and a failure to consider the likely history of material on an SD card.

*Test:*
Five SD cards of varying capacity and % of used space, eliminating factors such as overall amount of material on drive, amount and nature of material in directory, media library given time to scan tested after reboots and manual scan in MiXplorer, and a few other things.

*Apparent Problem:*
Tasker revealed what seemed to be a history or a series of overlapping document tree permissions which had been granted, stating that the one which indicated the folder in question (which has cap and lower case characters) could not be granted but, Tasker also listed the same folder with the same name with different characters in caps as OK (possibly a legacy previous SD card or device), and in spite of the error to the first folder in question Tasker was able to write to that folder.

*Fix:*
After renaming the original folder (which contained caps and lowercase) to [anything else], and creating a new folder with the same name but in all lowercase letters, and copying the material from the renamed original folder to the new one, and again granting permissions to that part of the document tree (in a Tasker settings). Then the permissions were properly granted and the delay writing the lines of text went from 15 seconds to less than 1 second. 

*Factors:*
These symptoms are consistent with the way I manage that folder when swapping SD cards or upgrading devices or sometimes even just and copying large amounts of material, and I think the following factors may be at play.

- Folders that were originally created on another device.

- Folders that were renamed on same android device or other device.

- Folders which have a combination of lowercase and capital letters where the name was not changed but the case of some of the characters in the name was changed (significant because of the different ways that Linux and Windows handle that).

- Folders which may have been copied or moved may behave differently depending on how the managing operating system handles permissions. (Significant because of the way Windows might handle potentially inherited permissions differently for file copy and file move operations).

MiXplorer seems less affected and better able to handle this stuff but there have been reports of disproportionately long delays copying small files which might also be consistent with this issue. If MiXplorer had a way to present the history of document tree permissions which had been granted, that would be one of the first things I check out when such delays occur. That being said this may not be possible or may not merit priority regarding app development.

BTW, I'll spare us another rant about Google but they make a mockery of the idea that they're keeping us secure with this sloppy legacy of document tree permissions.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Apr 29, 2022)

Why can't you use Instagram like everyone else ? (^o^)丿

( Says the person mounting volumes in / as RW from external SD cards encrypted with EncFS or VeraCrypt and attached via USB-C adapter / reader to the port. )


----------



## hkopenc8312068 (May 1, 2022)

I cannot normal to opne some photo in mixplore. Maybe image file size too large. Anyone have idea to solve this problem?


----------



## Marek89 (May 1, 2022)

In storage i see a SD card, emulated and self. In meda_rw i see SD card. I dont have terminal emulator. What is best ? Is any plugin for tasker ?


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 1, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> In storage i see a SD card, emulated and self. In meda_rw i see SD card. I dont have terminal emulator. What is best ? Is any plugin for tasker ?

Click to collapse



Try access through /mnt/media_rw -- I'm not sure if it works without permissions. ( In theory and with root it should, but Google cripples storage access severely as much as they can. )


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 1, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> In storage i see a SD card, emulated and self. In meda_rw i see SD card. I dont have terminal emulator. What is best ? Is any plugin for tasker ?

Click to collapse



A point of clarification regarding Tasker. In my case Tasker revealed some issues with the document tree permissions and that knowledge is applicable regarding troubleshooting mixplorer, but there's no need for you to install Tasker  just to address any problems with mixplorer.

Also, you had mentioned that you were able to create a new folder on the external SD card and grant permissions with the native document tree permissions dialog box. If that is the case and if clearing "storage access" for does not help further,  that may be as good as it gets for Android 11+ devices.


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 1, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> A point of clarification regarding Tasker. In my case Tasker revealed some issues with the document tree permissions and that knowledge is applicable regarding troubleshooting mixplorer but there's no need for you to install Tasker in just to address any problems with mixplorer.
> 
> Also, you had mentioned that you were able to create a new folder on the external SD card and grant permissions with the native document tree permissions dialog box. If that is the case and if clearing "storage access" for MiX, that may be as good as it gets for Android 11+ devices.

Click to collapse



I was going to say, I have complete access to my external storage from 11+ devices, but caveats galore ...

1 ) I run my own system based off a minimal barebones Lineage, cleaned up, completely Google-free -- no services or frameworks.

2 ) Never used NTFS with Android.

3 ) The external storage is always encrypted and I never access it directly, but on local directories in / where I mount the volumes. Terminal required.

4 ) I mount on / because reasons, and it's RW, only accessible with fully rooted file manager.

So, for whatever that's worth. Just saying it is possible if one is stubborn. *SHAKES FIST AT GOOGLE*

Edit : On some devices, the crippling gets to the point where / cannot be RW, period. I don't buy such devices. Simple as that. *SHAKES FIST AT CRAP PIXEL DEVICES*


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 1, 2022)

Ultramanoid said:


> I was going to say, I have complete access to my external storage from 11+ devices, but caveats galore ...
> 
> 1 ) I run my own system based off a minimal barebones Lineage, cleaned up, completely Google-free -- no services or frameworks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You maintain some actual semblance of security and are willing to work for it, but as to your point about the document provider and full access to external SD: I also have full access to external SD in MiX, with no problems writing any directory including root on external SD. I'm not sure how apps get this access without being granted document tree access at root of external SD on Android 11. Maybe that is general storage permission. Also one time when testing MiX and managing files for the first time in a new installation I was prompted for document tree requests to some system folders such as /data/data (although, I'm not sure exactly which). There were 2 such prompts after which access to other "regular" locations on external  and internal SD (EG download) was possible.I've forgotten which Andorid version, device and version of MiX that occured on but it speaks to a more basic level of permission that is allowing MiX in Android 11 to write to root of external SD without specific document tree permission. That seems to be the level at which @Marek89's problem are occurring but then I'm surprised it works at all with NTFS on external SD.


----------



## J.Michael (May 1, 2022)

hkopenc8312068 said:


> I cannot normal to opne some photo in mixplore. Maybe image file size too large. Anyone have idea to solve this problem?

Click to collapse



What are the sizes of the 3 files?


----------



## J.Michael (May 1, 2022)

Marek89 said:


> In storage i see a SD card, emulated and self. In meda_rw i see SD card. I dont have terminal emulator. What is best ? Is any plugin for tasker ?

Click to collapse



I use "Terminal Emulator for Android" by Jack Palevich.  It is on Google Play Store.  It is very old.

Many people use Termux.

There is no "best".

I suggested terminal emulator as way to show us listings of files.  It is not important.  Just tap on "media_rw".  Then tap on entry for SD card.  Then try to copy a file.  Tell us what happens.


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 1, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> I use "Terminal Emulator for Android" by Jack Palevich.  It is on Google Play Store.  It is very old.

Click to collapse



It was forked and it is still maintained here : https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.termoneplus


----------



## hkopenc8312068 (May 3, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> What are the sizes of the 3 files?

Click to collapse



just one file. It is 3MB png


----------



## hkopenc8312068 (May 3, 2022)

I think the problem is "open file in network drive without local temp".It can't steaming the file when the file size more than 1MB.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 4, 2022)

s.y007 said:


> Oh my god, your English is so good~~~
> 
> 天啦，我的上帝，你的英文好棒哎~~~

Click to collapse



We are getting off topic (me especially) for the development thread so I've replied here in the FAQ. Even though I, agree with your assessment about my fantastic and wondrous English language skills, I did make a significant misspelling in my previous post - using "your" instead or "you're" (since corrected). LOL. Regarding language, this forum is a home game for me (as it were) and I'm comfortable on this field, but you and other people are navigating multiple languages to post here. I'm more impressed by that than I am by my own writing. 

As to your issue I'm curious to see if it is some limitation of MiX, or a simple settings which we all missed, or something else.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 5, 2022)

MPK99 said:


> Could you be able to cope with "mate"? (meant to be Internet mate). Caz I use that a lot btw

Click to collapse



"Mate" is actually my favorite; it's versatile and not gender-specific. I hope you don't mind if I continue to borrow it.


----------



## mascian (May 11, 2022)

Explorer Silver: pl, crash on heic image (Samsung camera).
Thx


----------



## Ultramanoid (May 11, 2022)

mascian said:


> Explorer Silver: pl, crash on heic image (Samsung camera).
> Thx

Click to collapse











						MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)
					

MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)  Table Of Contents:  i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post) ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## GivIn2It (May 11, 2022)

I just tried to rename one of my MP3 files Mixplorer renamed all my files to the same name. an undo enabled by default would have been really helpful about then. Now I've got a mess of my files and I don't know what to do otherwise I like the program


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 11, 2022)

GivIn2It said:


> I just tried to rename one of my MP3 files Mixplorer renamed all my files to the same name. an undo enabled by default would have been really helpful about then. Now I've got a mess of my files and I don't know what to do otherwise I like the program

Click to collapse



MiX does have an undo feature which can be enabled in Settings and can undo "some kinds of operations",  although I don't know for sure if it would cover this particular renaming incident because the cause in unclear. 

As to the cause, if MiX did that to many items when only one item was actually selected then there is some weird issue going on there which may be worth logging. On the other hand, if there were multiple items selected then this is a matter of figuring out how that happened. E.G. there is a Select All button (which I hide in secondary menu so as to avoid just this sort of thing). Also, items can be selected across multiple tabs.


----------



## Peter770 (May 14, 2022)

I have MiXplorer installed on my phone with LineageOS. I am trying to connect to the MiXplorer sftp server with Filezilla from my pc but i am not able to. Filezilla get stuck on 'connecting' and after while disconnects with 'connection timeout error'. Any idea what could be the problem?


----------



## pocketrule (May 14, 2022)

Peter770 said:


> I have MiXplorer installed on my phone with LineageOS. I am trying to connect to the MiXplorer sftp server with Filezilla from my pc but i am not able to. Filezilla get stuck on 'connecting' and after while disconnects with 'connection timeout error'. Any idea what could be the problem?

Click to collapse



You've provided rather little information. Have you checked the extensive information about server configuration? link is in op. Does ftp work? Have you searched for sftp in this thread? Maybe there can be a solution. What do the logs of MiXplorer and Filezilla say?
Edit: Of course: What are your - complete - (anonymised if you want to) settings in server and client?


----------



## Peter770 (May 14, 2022)

Yes, i checked sftp server configuration. I set user and password. Filezilla log shows this:


```
Status:    Connecting to 192.168.100.11:2222...
Response:    fzSftp started, protocol_version=10
Command:    open "[email protected]" 2222
Error:    Connection timed out after 20 seconds of inactivity
Error:    Could not connect to server
Status:    Waiting to retry...
```


FTP server works. I am able to connect with Filezilla to it.


----------



## pocketrule (May 14, 2022)

Peter770 said:


> Yes, i checked sftp server configuration. I set user and password. Filezilla log shows this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I've just tested with my setup MiXplorer 6.58.4  B22020910, FileZilla Client 3.28.0 running under Linux with the default account (Admin, no password). I can connect to the server and get a directory listing:


```
Status:	Connecting to 192.168.78.42:2222...
Status:	Connected to 192.168.78.42
Status:	Retrieving directory listing...
Status:	Listing directory /storage/emulated/0/.
Status:	Directory listing of "/storage/emulated/0" successful
```

At the first attempt, I've had to confirm a key / certificate in FileZilla. Do you see this prompt, too? Is it possible, you've denied the request?

I can't say more about it, hopefully there are others who can be more helpful.

And: I see another error: I get the directory listing, but see the directories as files and can't see the contents of them... So I'll continue using ftp for the next time.

Edit: I've just seen, you can activate debug information for the logging in FileZilla maybe there's more interesting information. And: Does maybe a firewall block the connection?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 15, 2022)

Peter770 said:


> Yes, i checked sftp server configuration. I set user and password. Filezilla log shows this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



You and @pocketrule have covered the suggestion I had, which was to compare to FTP server regarding creation of credentials. That being said, the symptoms you describe are consistent with not being able to find the server which has me wondering about the syntax of the IP address in the filezilla log.

"[email protected]"

Is that prefix supposed to be in quotes with the IP address?


----------



## Peter770 (May 15, 2022)

pocketrule said:


> I've just tested with my setup MiXplorer 6.58.4  B22020910, FileZilla Client 3.28.0 running under Linux with the default account (Admin, no password). I can connect to the server and get a directory listing:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried again and this time it worked. I think the problem was the key which probably i didn't confirm before. But i also see directories listed as files and if i try to open any of them i get 'permission denied'. I guess i will use the ftp server.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 16, 2022)

Peter770 said:


> I tried again and this time it worked. I think the problem was the key which probably i didn't confirm before. But i also see directories listed as files and if i try to open any of them i get 'permission denied'. I guess i will use the ftp server.

Click to collapse



FTP is typically more robust but to the point of your issue:

1) there have been one or two relatively recent post where someone had to sort out something regarding the key, just in case it happens again.

and

2) I'm still curious about the syntax of the IP address. I've never seen that when configuring filezilla FTP access but then I never looked into the filezilla logs, just the configured profiles. In your now functional configuration does the filezilla log still show a prefix with the IP address?


----------



## Peter770 (May 22, 2022)

Now, it shows this in the Filezilla log:


```
Status:    Connecting to 192.168.100.11:2121...
Status:    Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Status:    Initializing TLS...
Status:    Verifying certificate...
Status:    TLS connection established.
Status:    Logged in
Status:    Retrieving directory listing...
Status:    Directory listing of "/" successful
```


----------



## hudson4351 (May 27, 2022)

I searched the guides and FAQ but could not find an answer to the following:

Is it possible to set MiXplorer as the default file explorer on a Galaxy S8? Whenever I am prompted to open/select a file (for example adding an attachment to a GMail message), the S8 automatically opens a file explorer with a dark blue themed UI. I did some searching and I think this is the Google "Files" app that shows up if you search for it (Settings->Apps, enable "Show system apps" first).

Is there any way to change the the default app used to open files from the "Files" app to MiXplorer? If I select the "Files" app under Settings->Apps, the "Set as default" option is grayed out and everything I found from searching online regarding this issue is for a different device.


----------



## J.Michael (May 27, 2022)

hudson4351 said:


> I searched the guides and FAQ but could not find an answer to the following:
> 
> Is it possible to set MiXplorer as the default file explorer on a Galaxy S8? Whenever I am prompted to open/select a file (for example adding an attachment to a GMail message), the S8 automatically opens a file explorer with a dark blue themed UI. I did some searching and I think this is the Google "Files" app that shows up if you search for it (Settings->Apps, enable "Show system apps" first).
> 
> Is there any way to change the the default app used to open files from the "Files" app to either MiXplorer? If I select the "Files" app under Settings->Apps, the "Set as default" option is grayed out and everything I found from searching online regarding this issue is for a different device.

Click to collapse



You say Files' "Set as default" is grayed out, but does it also say "None set as default"?

This Stackoverflow thread has some suggestions.  It is not clear whether they ever worked, or just seemed plausible.


----------



## hudson4351 (May 27, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> You say Files' "Set as default" is grayed out, but does it also say "None set as default"?
> 
> This Stackoverflow thread has some suggestions.  It is not clear whether they ever worked, or just seemed plausible.

Click to collapse



Correct, it also says "None set as default". I'll have to look at the suggestions in that thread.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 27, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> You say Files' "Set as default" is grayed out, but does it also say "None set as default"?
> 
> This Stackoverflow thread has some suggestions.  It is not clear whether they ever worked, or just seemed plausible.

Click to collapse





hudson4351 said:


> Correct, it also says "None set as default". I'll have to look at the suggestions in that thread.

Click to collapse



Is it possible that those file View prompts are actually request for document provider permissions (which would look similar to the native file explorer.


----------



## hudson4351 (May 27, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Is it possible that those file View prompts are actually request for document provider permissions (which would look similar to the native file explorer.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure I follow your question here. When I take an action that would open a file explorer such as tap the "attach" icon in GMail, the default file explorer automatically opens without a prompt.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 28, 2022)

hudson4351 said:


> I'm not sure I follow your question here. When I take an action that would open a file explorer such as tap the "attach" icon in GMail, the default file explorer automatically opens without a prompt.

Click to collapse



In newer versions of android in order to write to some locations we must add a document provider (which is effectively the same as granting permission) for that location or sometimes for a system location which MiXplorer must be able to write to. The prompt would come up as needed and the UI in which we select the location and apply the provider/permission is the same as the native file manager. From the details you provided it seems like this is not an issue in your case but I can't be certain. If you've been using MiXplorer to access your drives just fine then that may be a quirk of Gmail and nothing to do with the document provider.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 28, 2022)

Peter770 said:


> Now, it shows this in the Filezilla log:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



That seems to imply that the syntax of the IP address line might have been the cause. In any event, it's working now. Thanks for sharing those details.


----------



## J.Michael (May 28, 2022)

hudson4351 said:


> I'm not sure I follow your question here. When I take an action that would open a file explorer such as tap the "attach" icon in GMail, the default file explorer automatically opens without a prompt.

Click to collapse



I think the point is that what *looks* like the stock File Manager may not *be* the stock file manager.

When I attach a file in Yahoo Mail (browser), I get a blue-themed screen.  From the color, I thought it was Mixplorer.  From the panel I can open on the left, I thought it was the stock File Manager.  From the lack of available functions,  specifically from the one-item three-dots menu in the upper right, I think it is a special-purpose file-chooser, not a fully functional file manager.

From Naked Browser, I don't get a choice.  From Chrome, I have to pick one of four, one named "Files".  On my home screen, the file manager is named "My Files".


----------



## cosmos10040 (May 31, 2022)

Just learned about mixexplorer, very good app so far. I do have a question which I hope can be answered. I have a non rooted phone, Samsung s22. I can copy things over, to another folder, but I cannot move to or cut to another folder. After completing the task it would say no files were moved, but I can copy things just fine. Not sure what is the problem. Any solutions?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (May 31, 2022)

cosmos10040 said:


> Just learned about mixexplorer, very good app so far. I do have a question which I hope can be answered. I have a non rooted phone, Samsung s22. I can copy things over, to another folder, but I cannot move to or cut to another folder. After completing the task it would say no files were moved, but I can copy things just fine. Not sure what is the problem. Any solutions?

Click to collapse



Logs captured while performing the file move operation would be most informative but even before that there is something to go on.

File copy operations require access to the source and the destination; there is no temporary space required because the original copies persist in the source location even if the file copy operation is interrupted. For file move operations a cache space is used which among other things helps prevent data loss when file move operations interrupted.

In your case, MiXplorer may be lacking permissions for a system location which is required for file move operations but not for file copy operations. This is a guess but, sometimes I must grant document tree permissions to folders within [Internal SD]/Android/(data, media and obb) and the same folder structure on external SD card. Usually a prompt to grant that document provider permission appears as needed. Then again I could be wrong or there could be other factors. I use rooted devices so you might consider waiting to see what non-rooted users have to say, but if that goes nowhere I might suggest a clean install and capturing a log.

[EDIT] try manually adding a document provider like so:

Add > storage > document provider > navigate to internal storage/android and grant access. Then repeat the same thing for the three subfolders and again for the same folders on external SD. There's a chance this does not pertain to your situation and even if it is pertinent, not all of these steps may be required but this is an easy and safe thing to try.


----------



## cosmos10040 (May 31, 2022)

So I tried this, seems I can add permissions for most folders, except the big one I need is the downloads folder, which i then get the message i cannot use this folder for privacy reasons, i thought I already gave it permission. Where can I find a log?


----------



## pocketrule (May 31, 2022)

cosmos10040 said:


> Where can I find a log?

Click to collapse



Check out the following post of this thread:  vii. BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP


----------



## cosmos10040 (Jun 1, 2022)

Thanks for the log tip. I found it saying permission denied. With the exception of the terminal I have enabled every other permission. Hmm

‌119 I/ROOT>  mv -f "/storage/emulated/0/Download/image.png" "/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.opentouchgaming.deltatouch/files/mods/image.png"
‌120 E/ROOT>  STD-ERR >> mv: can't stat '/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.opentouchgaming.deltatouch/files/mods/image.png': Permission denied


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 1, 2022)

cosmos10040 said:


> Thanks for the log tip. I found it saying permission denied. With the exception of the terminal I have enabled every other permission. Hmm
> 
> ‌119 I/ROOT>  mv -f "/storage/emulated/0/Download/image.png" "/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.opentouchgaming.deltatouch/files/mods/image.png"
> ‌120 E/ROOT>  STD-ERR >> mv: can't stat '/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.opentouchgaming.deltatouch/files/mods/image.png': Permission denied

Click to collapse



/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.opentouchgaming.deltatouch/files/mods/image.png is a protected folder you wont have full access to without root.


----------



## cosmos10040 (Jun 1, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.opentouchgaming.deltatouch/files/mods/image.png is a protected folder you wont have full access to without root.

Click to collapse



Works fine with other explorer apps  will try a clean install. Update: I did a clean install and it now works. Only different thing I did was allowed mix to create a folder in data and I can use move to. Thanks for the help.


----------



## fabiorfreitas (Jun 3, 2022)

Since the rewrite of the servers functionality, is MiXplorer able to write to the external SD card over (S)FTP? I can't seem to do so.

I have root access and I'm using WinSCP, I tried writing to both /storage/EF34-CF37/ and /mnt/media_rw/EF34-CF37/


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 3, 2022)

fabiorfreitas said:


> Since the rewrite of the servers functionality, is MiXplorer able to write to the external SD card over (S)FTP? I can't seem to do so.
> 
> I have root access and I'm using WinSCP, I tried writing to both /storage/EF34-CF37/ and /mnt/media_rw/EF34-CF37/

Click to collapse



The ability to write to external SD card should not have been affected but the configuration of the default folders is a bit trickier now. Have you reviewed the descriptions of the server configuration, particularly default folders? Also some more details would be helpful such as the Android version, ROM variant, and root status. Also, can it be configured on internal storage or anywhere for that matter? There other things which could interfere with writing to external storage which is why more details and a log would be helpful and efficient.

Note: If you are using using external storage as internal (adopted storage) these suggestions may not apply.


----------



## fabiorfreitas (Jun 3, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> The ability to write to external SD card should not have been affected but the configuration of the default folders is a bit trickier now. Have you reviewed the descriptions of the server configuration, particularly default folders? Also some more details would be helpful such as the Android version, ROM variant, and root status. Also, can it be configured on internal storage or anywhere for that matter? There other things which could interfere with writing to external storage which is why more details and a log would be helpful and efficient.
> 
> Note: If you are using using external storage as internal (adopted storage) these suggestions may not apply.

Click to collapse



I did review the new server configuration. Also, I'm on Android 11, MIUI 12.5.5 by xiaomi.eu.

I didn't think to send a log because I thought it was either a limitation from the new version or something on WinSCP side. After you asked for it, I first checked it myself and found out my SD card was read-only for some reason.

I just reformatted it and now MiXplorer is writing over FTP as it should, thanks!


----------



## nzill (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi, how can I disable the history? 
Thanks


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jun 8, 2022)

nzill said:


> Hi, how can I disable the history?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Bookmark/History drawer > menu > Options > History


----------



## nzill (Jun 8, 2022)

I don't have this option* :/*


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jun 8, 2022)

nzill said:


> I don't have this option* :/* View attachment 5633439View attachment 5633437

Click to collapse



Not in application Settings, follow the instructions in the previous answer, it's in the left side panel.

See the screenshot.


----------



## nzill (Jun 8, 2022)

Found it, thanks


----------



## meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeow (Jun 20, 2022)

Hi,

I'm trying to use the SMB Server with an exFat Drive on my Fire TV Cube. 

FTP is working flawlessly but when I try to use the exact same path as SMB working dir it I can't get it to work

i tried this drivepath:

usb://ultra-usb-exfat.1

as well as

usb://ultra-usb-exfat.1/Android/data/com.mixplorer.silver

the IP is 127.0.0.1 (to share the drive only with the Fire TV Cube). I tried different apps (Kodi, Xplore) to access the SMB share but none works.

The version of Mixplorer is 6.58.4

Over FTP I can create/delete/read/transfer files. With SMB I can't even see any file/folder (from the USB drive). When connecting I get redirected to the /storage/emulated/0/ folder

The log is showing nothing special

Does anyone have an Idea?


----------



## Valiante (Jun 27, 2022)

Anyone else having difficulty with changing permissions for files? I can't delete a file from the system folder and the app definitely has root permissions. 

No idea what's going on, I'm on the latest version of the app


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 27, 2022)

Valiante said:


> Anyone else having difficulty with changing permissions for files? I can't delete a file from the system folder and the app definitely has root permissions.
> 
> No idea what's going on, I'm on the latest version of the app

Click to collapse



Its confusing as you talk about permissions and then delete ability.

 As for deleting files on the system partition, most newer phones have read only file systems. No-one can "delete" a file. To remove a file, you use a Magisk module. And from memory, its really a replace with a zero length file. Same goes for permissions/


----------



## Valiante (Jun 27, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Its confusing as you talk about permissions and then delete ability.
> 
> As for deleting files on the system partition, most newer phones have read only file systems. No-one can "delete" a file. To remove a file, you use a Magisk module. And from memory, its really a replace with a zero length file. Same goes fo9r permissions/

Click to collapse



What's the magisk module?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 28, 2022)

Valiante said:


> What's the magisk module?

Click to collapse



virtually EVERY Magisk module. That is what SYSTEMLESS installation / modification is about.


----------



## Corneliux (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi, I just installed Mixplorer yesterday and the only problem I can't configure so far is that the Images folder in the bookmarks shows every photos in my phone; that is including thumbnail images and icons of every single app in my phone and sd card, the extensions of which are either jpeg or png so I can't really filter it out when viewing. In effect, the app reads over 40,000 of these images while my stock file manager only has 4,000. The numbers are also bolstered by the mangas i downloaded from an app which more or less counts over 10,000 pages which I stored on my sd card through 6 subfolders. These manga pages and thumbnail/icons, however, are not showing in my gallery and the "Images" category in my stock file manager. Maybe I missed some critical setting in case of images and I'd very much like to know


----------



## LoneW01F (Jul 1, 2022)

Is the *Export* .mic file (generated from _Setting > More Settings > Export_) *encrypted* or secure enough to keep around? Or in a case of someone getting hold of the file can just easily extract my Google Drive, Mega Clouds login credentials from it without any hassle??

_*It's IMPORTANT Please Respond *_


----------



## AlexLyc (Jul 1, 2022)

hello, I have 2 problems with the mixplorer magisk module, on a device with Android 7.1.1 I cannot access the external memory card, it does not let me create folders, it tells me to grant permissions, and it tells me that it is not possible, In Android 12.1 I can't access android/data even though I give it access permissions to all files. With the normal application I don't have these problems, I suppose that the magisk module replaces the system file manager and that causes these problems? there any solution?


----------



## m0han (Jul 1, 2022)

AlexLyc said:


> ... the (mixplorer) magisk module replaces the system file manager and that causes these problems? there any solution?

Click to collapse



Don't think you will get any solution here; afaik there is no official magisk module for mixplorer.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 1, 2022)

AlexLyc said:


> hello, I have 2 problems with the mixplorer magisk module, on a device with Android 7.1.1 I cannot access the external memory card, it does not let me create folders, it tells me to grant permissions, and it tells me that it is not possible, In Android 12.1 I can't access android/data even though I give it access permissions to all files. With the normal application I don't have these problems, I suppose that the magisk module replaces the system file manager and that causes these problems? there any solution?

Click to collapse





m0han said:


> Don't think you will get any solution here; afaik there is no official magisk module for mixplorer.

Click to collapse



Such a module was recently mentioned in the main thread but I don't think it was created by the developer nor supported by the developer. In fact the only mentions of that module seemed to be about problems with it. Additionally, in the previous discussion no viable reason could be cited for using the module instead of one of MiX's supported installation methods.

As to the permissions, that could be a limitation or hurdle of Android 12 and possibly unrelated to the module.


----------



## zo10000 (Jul 12, 2022)

Hi
While attaching a USB drive to the phone, in Mixplorer always appear 2 USB paths. Only one of them is functional. Why is this happening?
Thanks.


----------



## J.Michael (Jul 12, 2022)

zo10000 said:


> Hi
> While attaching a USB drive to the phone, in Mixplorer always appear 2 USB paths. Only one of them is functional. Why is this happening?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



You wanna give us a hint which one works, or you want us to guess?


----------



## zo10000 (Jul 12, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> You wanna give us a hint which one works, or you want us to guess?

Click to collapse



The first one, with MXT-USB doesn't work. The second one: MYLINUXLIVE is working and showing the correct files.
I also noticed that the path is different. 
Do you know why is this happening? Do you see also 2 USB paths if you connect a USB stick?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 12, 2022)

zo10000 said:


> The first one, with MXT-USB doesn't work. The second one: MYLINUXLIVE is working and showing the correct files.
> I also noticed that the path is different.
> Do you know why is this happening? Do you see also 2 USB paths if you connect a USB stick?

Click to collapse



The same thing happens on some of my devices. It might be an unavoidable by-product of the way USB and OTG function in MiX across devices with different permissions,  paths snd lrvels of native USB OTG support. At one point some time ago, perhaps years, the developer may have spoken to it but that would be hard to find.

In the "workarounds and troubleshooting" FAQ nugget there is a description about how to remove a persistent unwanted USB bookmark but I don't know if that applies to this circumstance. I just delete those or drag them to the bottom of the bookmarks list. If there is a way to remove the duplicate so it never comes back when you use that drive I could put that in the FAQ.


----------



## J.Michael (Jul 12, 2022)

zo10000 said:


> The first one, with MXT-USB doesn't work. The second one: MYLINUXLIVE is working and showing the correct files.
> I also noticed that the path is different.
> Do you know why is this happening? Do you see also 2 USB paths if you connect a USB stick?

Click to collapse



Haven't done it myself.  Surprised you say the one that looks like my (relatively) external SD-card does *not* work.

There is a Mixplorer option to use a special driver for OTG/USB.  Whichever way you have that option, try the other way.


----------



## zo10000 (Jul 13, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Haven't done it myself.  Surprised you say the one that looks like my (relatively) external SD-card does *not* work.
> 
> There is a Mixplorer option to use a special driver for OTG/USB.  Whichever way you have that option, try the other way.

Click to collapse



I already tried to disable the custom driver, but in this case Mixplorer doesn't see the USB drive at all.

On the other hand, I've deleted all the created bookmarks for the drives, formatted the USB stick and now it appears only one path and it's working fine. It could be that was some problem with my USB stick?!

Thanks for support!

Cheers!

L.E.: 
one more thing. Each time I exit Mixplorer it automatically opens the phone storage manager, even when the USB OTG is not connected. If I delete the bookmarks for the USB OTG, it exits normally without opening the storage manager.
Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## J.Michael (Jul 13, 2022)

zo10000 said:


> I already tried to disable the custom driver, but in this case Mixplorer doesn't see the USB drive at all.
> 
> On the other hand, I've deleted all the created bookmarks for the drives, formatted the USB stick and now it appears only one path and it's working fine. It could be that was some problem with my USB stick?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



re: reformatting USB stick
I think there was a sub-thread that ended with changing the filesystem resolving the USB connection problem.  (Then again, that might have involved a Samba share.)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 13, 2022)

zo10000 said:


> I already tried to disable the custom driver, but in this case Mixplorer doesn't see the USB drive at all.
> 
> On the other hand, I've deleted all the created bookmarks for the drives, formatted the USB stick and now it appears only one path and it's working fine. It could be that was some problem with my USB stick?!

Click to collapse



Not likely a problem with USB stick (although different partiction arrangement could have an impact). As previously mentioned: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-87140975, 



zo10000 said:


> one more thing. Each time I exit Mixplorer it automatically opens the phone storage manager, even when the USB OTG is not connected. If I delete the bookmarks for the USB OTG, it exits normally without opening the storage manager.
> Any idea how to fix this?

Click to collapse



Grant requested document provider (tree) permissions for the bookmark. See https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051 (which might also speak to some of your other questions).


----------



## Armand Bernard (Jul 13, 2022)

Hello.

I am trying to connect via FTPS to my Synology NAS, I remember having done that successfully with MiXPlorer some years ago in this manner, but I'm getting a "TLS/SSL protection required." error.

How do I enable TLS? I read the manual at the start of this thread, but I do not see a "TLS/SSL toggle" option.

Many thanks

Armand


----------



## zo10000 (Jul 14, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Not likely a problem with USB stick (although different partiction arrangement could have an impact). As previously mentioned: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-87140975,
> 
> 
> 
> Grant requested document provider (tree) permissions for the bookmark. See https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051 (which might also speak to some of your other questions).

Click to collapse



Thanks. I tried the instructions from the link. On my phone I have direct access. Mixplorer asks me if I allow access when I open it. But regardless, I tried adding the bookmark from document provider and clear the cache(I don't have the option 'clear access'). It's the same, when I exit Mixplorer it opens the storage manager.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## J.Michael (Jul 14, 2022)

zo10000 said:


> Thanks. I tried the instructions from the link. On my phone I have direct access. Mixplorer asks me if I allow access when I open it. But regardless, I tried adding the bookmark from document provider and clear the cache(I don't have the option 'clear access'). It's the same, when I exit Mixplorer it opens the storage manager.
> 
> Thanks for your support.

Click to collapse



What are you calling "the storage manager"?
Is it asking you to do something?
Is there an option to eject the USB drive?
How did you start Mixplorer?

I'm not used to exiting Mixplorer leading to another app.  I get returned to the screen from which I launched Mixplorer.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 14, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> What are you calling "the storage manager"?
> Is it asking you to do something?
> Is there an option to eject the USB drive?
> How did you start Mixplorer?
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been assuming that it is the prompt to allow access but to the point of your questions maybe it's not.


----------



## zo10000 (Jul 14, 2022)

Maybe it's clearer with pictures.
I start Mixplorer from the main screen, using it's launcher icon.
When I connect the USB otg I have this pop-up from Mixplorer to allow access.
When I exit Mixplorer, it opens the window from the second screenshot.
And it keeps opening it even after I remove the USB drive and exit Mixplorer with the exit button.
It stops opening this 'Storage' window only when I delete the bookmark. Otherwise every time I close Mixplorer it will open the storage window.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 15, 2022)

zo10000 said:


> Maybe it's clearer with pictures.
> I start Mixplorer from the main screen, using it's launcher icon.
> When I connect the USB otg I have this pop-up from Mixplorer to allow access.
> When I exit Mixplorer, it opens the window from the second screenshot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not what I expected . That first prompt seems to be storage permissions the likes of which we would see for built-in storage upon firts run ig MiX  and apparently again when inserting USB. I don't see that particular prompt each time I connect USB "so maybe that's a one-time thing or device specific.

The second image does seem to be, as you described, a generic view of device storage and not necessarily the document provider permissions manager, which would look similar to the native file manager. If you've got any components of the native file manager disabled, modified, or replaced, thst could be a factor. 

This may eliminate my hypothesis about document provider but one more step to make sure: with the USB drive physically connected try to manually add document provider through the "add" menu.

I was a late arrival to this and defer to previous advice. Also, if you've not already shared a log...


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 16, 2022)

Armand Bernard said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am trying to connect via FTPS to my Synology NAS, I remember having done that successfully with MiXPlorer some years ago in this manner, but I'm getting a "TLS/SSL protection required." error.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your description implies that you know most of this but just in case there is anything missing: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157350

Also, here is a description of how some of the combinations of server settings and bookmark parameters including client prefixes (FTP, FTPES, FTPS) work together. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85932885

Try FTPES in the client prefix. I recommend Filezilla as a test client because of it's range of configuration options and detailed logging.


----------



## Armand Bernard (Jul 17, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Your description implies that you know most of this but just in case there is anything missing:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157350
> 
> Also, here is a description of how some of the combinations of server settings and bookmark parameters including client prefixes (FTP, FTPES, FTPS) work together. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85932885
> ...

Click to collapse



Many thanks.

At home I just use Samba (works great!) but I wanted to use FTPS for remote connections.

Looks like that error was not using the right prefix as you say. When I use ftps, I get "unable to parse TLS packet header" and with "ftpes" I get a long wait then "please try again".

I should try getting it working with FileZilla first, as you say, to make sure it's not a configuration issue first (it's starting to look like it might be). Then I will have a go on MiXPlorer again.

I will report again if / when I get a chance to have a more thorough go.

Thanks again


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 17, 2022)

Armand Bernard said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> At home I just use Samba (works great!) but I wanted to use FTPS for remote connections.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just one more caveat. The documentation was written for devices on the same LAN but you might have to jump through additional hoops through remote connection. If you do decide to tackle this and have a chance to test across local network first I would suggest that...

[EDIT] Woops, I saved that post before completing it.

... would suggest testing on a local network to eliminate other factors then deal with the remote access aspects separately afterwards.


----------



## Shiro39 (Jul 28, 2022)

How can I disable the timeout for the HTTP Server?
It's extremely annoying that it turns off by itself as I stream some video files from my phone to mpv on Windows.

Can I just set the timeout to 0 and it'll run indefinitely or until I manually turn it off?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 28, 2022)

Shiro39 said:


> How can I disable the timeout for the HTTP Server?
> It's extremely annoying that it turns off by itself as I stream some video files from my phone to mpv on Windows.
> 
> Can I just set the timeout to 0 and it'll run indefinitely or until I manually turn it off?

Click to collapse



Good question. In many programs using 0 (zero) would set no timeout but I don't know if that is how it works in MiX. Give it a try. If that does not work you could set it for a high value, eg that gives you a full day or so


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 29, 2022)

sgon00 said:


> (3) _"the word gallery is typical used for images"_: This is NOT true to my android experience. .

Click to collapse



Then you have a unique range of experience and might have to accept that the wider circumstance may be different from your experience. Both Simple Gallery and Quick Pic which are Gallery apps primarily focus on images and which happen to have video potential but lack network and other video playing functionality (including the features you want) which would be found in media players. The fact that many Gallery apps can perform rudimentary video playback does not change the fact that these are different categories in spite of some overlap.



sgon00 said:


> _"it may not be doable or it may not be considered worth the effort."_: You might be right. Worth or not, it really depends on how many people want to pay for this feature. For me, if the developer want to implement this feature in MiXplorer paid version only, I will definitely buy it. I don't care how expensive the price will be.

Click to collapse



The reasons this has not been done before relate to the fact that as things are now, “media player” is the category that has most of what you want but not everything… for good reasons not having to do with money.



sgon00 said:


> I forgot to mention "goolge photos" which is another built-in app in many devices. Google uses the word "photos" for browsing videos even if the word "photos" does not mean "videos" at all.

Click to collapse



In the same manner that other Gallery apps focus on pictures and offer minimal video functionality (especially where networks are concerned) google does the same thing and just like the other “gallery” apps does not provide all what you want. Also as to Google: considering Google’s perpetual invasions of privacy and attempts to restrict other apps from doing the same things that Google apps can do, Google may not be the most applicable comparison. In fact many of the people who use MiXplorer and alternate galleries and media players do so specifically to get away from Google. In any event, you have presented your request and if the developer can do it they might just do so. Again, please don’t take disagreements even if bluntly expressed as personal attacks.

Lastly, To change this by throwing money around might require, becoming a developer, designing an app that does what you want, and making leadership changes at Google so you can redefine the categories, but if you could do all that you might be be a hero to many people.


----------



## pgorr (Jul 30, 2022)

Hi folks, I just downloaded this app and tried to play my mp3 files on it. However, the player displays only the song name when playing the song. Can anybody help with how to *automatically* display all metadata/tags while playing (such as album name, year, etc. all of which have been saved in my files)? Many thanks!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 30, 2022)

pgorr said:


> Hi folks, I just downloaded this app and tried to play my mp3 files on it. However, the player displays only the song name when playing the song. Can anybody help with how to *automatically* display all metadata/tags while playing (such as album name, year, etc. all of which have been saved in my files)? Many thanks!

Click to collapse



AFAIK there is no way to do this with built in settings (or at all) nor do I recall previous discussion about it, which surprises me considering that  some people who are very knowledgeable about media playback participate in this thread and more the main MiX thread. Even though suggestions for media playback tweaks can induce debate about the priority of MiX being a file manager over other things, being able to see metadata while listening to a file has value to file management as well as entertainment. E.g. when reviewing many mp3s for storage, potential editing, and other projects it would be helpful to see the details of the file while giving it a quick listen. The lyrics panel persists, allows media play functions, and changes with switch to next track. Maybe there could be a new setting for metadata instead of lyrics to be displayed there, of course with a setting to force lyrics only. I like this as a feature request and suggest posting it in the main thread to see if others have played around with it and have any advice about how to do that now and to request the feature. If you are hesitant to do so I'd be glad to link to your suggestion here from the main thread which is here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/


----------



## pgorr (Jul 30, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> AFAIK there is no way to do this with built in settings (or at all) nor do I recall previous discussion about it, which surprises me considering that  some people who are very knowledgeable about media playback participate in this thread and more the main MiX thread. Even though suggestions for media playback tweaks can induce debate about the priority of MiX being a file manager over other things, being able to see metadata while listening to a file has value to file management as well as entertainment. E.g. when reviewing many mp3s for storage, potential editing, and other projects it would be helpful to see the details of the file while giving it a quick listen. The lyrics panel persists, allows media play functions, and changes with switch to next track. Maybe there could be a new setting for metadata instead of lyrics to be displayed there, of course with a setting to force lyrics only. I like this as a feature request and suggest posting it in the main thread to see if others have played around with it and have any advice about how to do that now and to request the feature. If you are hesitant to do so I'd be glad to link to your suggestion here from the main thread which is here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/

Click to collapse



Dear IronTechmonkey, thanks so much for your suggestion, please do link it to the main thread. I have experimented with tons of competing file managers and all of them (e.g. file manager plus, FE explorer, etc.) do display other metadata (if they were saved in the files) when playing mp3 songs. That's why I was quite surprised that Mixplorer did not. The downside is that when I bluetooth from Mixplorer in my car, nothing is displayed! I hope the developer is paying attention to this and the issue can be addressed in the next release.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 30, 2022)

pgorr said:


> Dear IronTechmonkey, thanks so much for your suggestion, please do link it to the main thread. I have experimented with tons of competing file managers and all of them (e.g. file manager plus, FE explorer, etc.) do display other metadata (if they were saved in the files) when playing mp3 songs. That's why I was quite surprised that Mixplorer did not. The downside is that when I bluetooth from Mixplorer in my car, nothing is displayed! I hope the developer is paying attention to this and the issue can be addressed in the next release.

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll post the suggestion on your behalf and link it back here. As to whether this idea would work over Bluetooth as well as locally I'm not sure but that will be part of the request.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 30, 2022)

Pardon a bit of OT but, to put it plainly, I crossed a particular line recently which should never be crossed and, for a specific reason, I would like to apologize for it

As most regulars know I might approach or exceed certain limits of forum decorum when I push back on some things, or argue logical points with verve and persistence. For those things the line of propriety can be a bit fuzzy or contextual but as to back-editing a mod-edited post the line is not fuzzy. I should not have done that and apologize for doing so. In addition to being disrespectful to the moderator (not in re the decision but in re the commitment to do that work) it sets a bad example about crossing immutable lines. It is for that reason, having publicly made it seem like a thing to do, that I mention it publicly here. Anyhoo, back to MiX.


----------



## m0han (Jul 31, 2022)

pgorr said:


> ..... file manager plus, FE explorer, etc. do display other metadata (if they were saved in the files) when playing mp3 songs....  Mixplorer did not. The downside is that when I bluetooth from Mixplorer in my car, nothing is displayed...

Click to collapse




IronTechmonkey said:


> .... whether this idea would work over Bluetooth as well as locally I'm not sure...

Click to collapse



looks like when he 'bluetooths' from file manager plus, FE explorer etc. in his car, metadata saved in files are displayed. cmiiw.


----------



## m0han (Jul 31, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> .... I crossed a particular line recently which should never be crossed....

Click to collapse



(couldn't find more about it, but) brave of you to have apologised.


----------



## pgorr (Jul 31, 2022)

Hi guys, anybody knows if there is an option in Mixplorer to choose between two or more audio tracks when playing a video. Thanks


----------



## pgorr (Jul 31, 2022)

An audio option in mix video player would be very helpful.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 31, 2022)

pgorr said:


> Hi guys, anybody knows if there is an option in Mixplorer to choose between two or more audio tracks when playing a video. Thanks

Click to collapse





pgorr said:


> An audio option in mix video player would be very helpful.

Click to collapse



For comparison could you provide examples of any file manager apps which have that capability, or any other apps that have that capability?


----------



## pgorr (Jul 31, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> For comparison could you provide examples of any file manager apps which have that capability, or any other apps that have that capability?

Click to collapse



FE file explorer by Skyjos has this ability.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 31, 2022)

pgorr said:


> FE file explorer by Skyjos has this ability.

Click to collapse



A funny thing is that I was going to reply to your last post that - what you seek is a media player with full playback functionality that includes some file manager advanced network functionality. That is what Fe Explorer seems to be.

As stated in the Play Store page for that app it attempts to be "not only a file manager but also a video player and music player" and the detailed notes describe its versatility in accessing local and network media but don't speak of the other Advanced features dedicated file managers would include. So, the developer of that app has specifically put in the things you want but does not include some of the advanced file management features which are included in mix and other dedicated file managers. You could try requesting this in the main thread but IMO that is still effectively media player territory.


----------



## pgorr (Jul 31, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> A funny thing is that I was going to reply to your last post that - what you seek is a media player with full playback functionality that includes some file manager advanced network functionality. That is what Fe Explorer seems to be.
> 
> As stated in the Play Store page for that app it attempts to be "not only a file manager but also a video player and music player" and the detailed notes describe its versatility in accessing local and network media but don't speak of the other Advanced features dedicated file managers would include. So, the developer of that app has specifically put in the things you want but does not include some of the advanced file management features which are included in mix and other dedicated file managers. You could try requesting this in the main thread but IMO that is still effectively media player territory.

Click to collapse



Well, Mixplayer has a pretty good video player, with the ability to display colored subtitles (!), so having the dual audio function would have been nice. I guess I will still be waiting for that one-stop file manager app to be created one day.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jul 31, 2022)

pgorr said:


> Well, Mixplayer has a pretty good video player, with the ability to display colored subtitles (!), so having the dual audio function would have been nice. I guess I will still be waiting for that one-stop file manager app to be created one day.

Click to collapse



True that, MiX does have a nice video player. Don't give up entirely on the request. If the developer can do it they might just do so, or provide a reason if it cannot be done without bloating or otherwise negatively impacting the app or time required in development. Although I fall on the same side of the debate as others who focus on file management and minimal bloat, there are many people who use it significantly to manage media. See what the dev says upon return (they are sometimes away from the thread for some time).


----------



## pgorr (Jul 31, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> True that, MiX does have a nice video player. Don't give up entirely on the request. If the developer can do it they might just do so, or provide a reason if it cannot be done without bloating or otherwise negatively impacting the app or time required in development. Although I fall on the same side of the debate as others who focus on file management and minimal bloat, there are many people who use it significantly to manage media. See what the dev says upon return (they are sometimes away from the thread for some time).

Click to collapse



Thank u, IronTechmonkey. Wise words, as usual.


----------



## k8500 (Aug 2, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I recently switched to MiXplorer from Solid Explorer. When I try to connect my DropBox Account, this is what I get after I allowed access on dropbox.com.







The issue is not only with Brave, I could also reproduce it via Chrome, and DropBox access works in MiXplorer with my other Android devices (but apparently not on my phone). Access to files on Dropbox does not work at all in MiXplorer (on the the phone).

Android version is 12, the phone is rooted via Magisk. I can add more info if needed. Here's the log:





						Hastebin: Send and Save Text or Code Snippets for Free | Toptal®
					

Hastebin is a free web-based pastebin service for storing and sharing text and code snippets with anyone. Get started now.



					hastebin.com


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 2, 2022)

k8500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently switched to MiXplorer from Solid Explorer. When I try to connect my DropBox Account, this is what I get after I allowed access on dropbox.com.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Within the past month or so some users reported something possibly similar in the main thread (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...eased-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/for). If you search the main thread for dropbox you'll find those results (see my signature for how to deal with glitch in XDA search). This is not a blind "go search" nag; I've confirmed the search results but cannot determine if they are applicable to you and there are some detailed suggestions which may or not be applicable but which I don't fully understand. If those reports are related then you could add your input there, and if not related then you might want to make a bug report of this in the main thread.


----------



## k8500 (Aug 2, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Within the past month or so some users reported something possibly similar in the main thread (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...eased-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/for). If you search the main thread for dropbox you'll find those results (see my signature for how to deal with glitch in XDA search). This is not a blind "go search" nag; I've confirmed the search results but cannot determine if they are applicable to you and there are some detailed suggestions which may or not be applicable but which I don't fully understand. If those reports are related then you could add your input there, and if not related then you might want to make a bug report of this in the main thread.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! I figured out a workaround using the link eye app from F-Droid myself. Didn't even notice I left the main dread. I will repost there.


----------



## J.Michael (Aug 2, 2022)

k8500 said:


> Thanks a lot! I figured out a workaround using the link eye app from F-Droid myself. Didn't even notice I left the main dread. I will repost there.

Click to collapse



Had you already found, and tried changing, the Mixplorer option that controls whether Mixplorer will handle a "callback"?


----------



## k8500 (Aug 2, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Had you already found, and tried changing, the Mixplorer option that controls whether Mixplorer will handle a "callback"?

Click to collapse



Haven't found that setting, assuming it's on by default. Otherwise MiXplorer wouldn't have been able to handle the link.


----------



## J.Michael (Aug 3, 2022)

k8500 said:


> Haven't found that setting, assuming it's on by default. Otherwise MiXplorer wouldn't have been able to handle the link.

Click to collapse



I thought the point was that Mixplorer was *not* handling the link.  The screenshot you posted did not look like Mixplorer.  It looked like a browser.

I'm going to need help here.  I have searched both threads for "callback", "supported links", and "dropbox".  I am beginning to think that what's described in this post by @MechanicaIMan is what I keep remembering as a "Mixplorer option".  If so, then the solution would have been to go to Android Settings for Mixplorer, then under "set as default" enable "Go to supported URLs".  And maybe make sure the "allowed web pages" includes whatever service is of interest.


----------



## Rusikxxx (Aug 3, 2022)

Starting from version 6.57.5, authorization in the mail.ru cloud flies. I would like to restore a working authorization from version 6.57.5 in the release


----------



## J.Michael (Aug 3, 2022)

Rusikxxx said:


> Starting from version 6.57.5, authorization in the mail.ru cloud flies. I would like to restore a working authorization from version 6.57.5 in the release

Click to collapse



Please rephrase.

If you are having trouble logging into a cloud service, the recent posts about dropbox might apply.


----------



## Rusikxxx (Aug 3, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Please rephrase.

Click to collapse



There are no problems with logging in. After closing the program, authorization flies and you have to log in again.
This is a known problem of the conductor on the Russian-language forum.
On version 6.57.5 and below, there is no problem.


----------



## J.Michael (Aug 3, 2022)

Rusikxxx said:


> There are no problems with logging in. After closing the program, authorization flies and you have to log in again.
> This is a known problem of the conductor on the Russian-language forum.
> On version 6.57.5 and below, there is no problem.

Click to collapse



Are you in a position to run 6.67.5?  Check the bookmark parameters, maybe one got lost.

EDIT:  6.57.5


----------



## Rusikxxx (Aug 3, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Check the bookmark parameters, maybe one got lost.

Click to collapse



Lost auth token after app restart 
And it's not just my problem, but everyone's.
Yes, you yourself can open an account in mail.ru and check.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 4, 2022)

Rusikxxx said:


> Lost auth token after app restart
> And it's not just my problem, but everyone's.
> Yes, you yourself can open an account in mail.ru and check.

Click to collapse



For some reason this sounds familiar. It's possible that mix developer needs to make a change. You can search the main thread for "mail.ru" to see if there has been any past discussion about it. See my signature for tip about how to use XDA search.


----------



## Valiante (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm having some serious trouble with either MiXplorer or OneDrive.

I'm trying to move Swift Backup files to the cloud and it seemed to work once and never since. OneDrive actually notified me of a ransomware attack which turned out to be the encrypted backup files and nothing more. I made sure OneDrive registered the files were not ransomware.


Since then however, MiXplorer doesn't upload anything and simply returns "failed". I can't seem to understand the logs either.

Any one else run into something like this?


----------



## J.Michael (Aug 7, 2022)

Valiante said:


> I'm having some serious trouble with either MiXplorer or OneDrive.
> 
> I'm trying to move Swift Backup files to the cloud and it seemed to work once and never since. OneDrive actually notified me of a ransomware attack which turned out to be the encrypted backup files and nothing more. I made sure OneDrive registered the files were not ransomware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have any other access to Onedrive?  Is this other access working?

Is Mixplorer still able to view and download from Onedrive?

Maybe your Onedrive account was disabled.  Or maybe this device was blacklisted.  Try from another device.  Try deleting Mixplorer bookmark, clearing cache, rebooting, recreating bookmark.


----------



## pgorr (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi folks, I have a file named:

The Myth of Statistical Inference_Acree.pdf

How can I search for this file in Mix by using ‘Acree’ (the author’s name)? Thanks!


----------



## pgorr (Aug 9, 2022)

I just noticed that, in my Mixplorer vers. 6.58.4-Silver, when I try to search recursively, I get the options 'Current Folder', 'File content', etc. but 'Metadata/Comment' is noticeably absent. Any ideas on how to bring it back? Thx.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 9, 2022)

pgorr said:


> Hi folks, I have a file named:
> 
> The Myth of Statistical Inference_Acree.pdf
> 
> How can I search for this file in Mix by using ‘Acree’ (the author’s name)? Thanks!

Click to collapse



There is not enough detail in your description to determine what could be going wrong but your other question seems to be of higher order and should probably be resolved first to avoid repetition.



pgorr said:


> I just noticed that, in my Mixplorer vers. 6.58.4-Silver, when I try to search recursively, I get the options 'Current Folder', 'File content', etc. but 'Metadata/Comment' is noticeably absent. Any ideas on how to bring it back? Thx.

Click to collapse



I see it in my devices, and notice you've not described any items at the bottom of that list. Is this is simply a matter of scrolling down. Sometimes it's not obvious that such a thing needs to be done. If that's not it, a screenshot of that search panel with a list of the exact steps you took to invoke it would be helpful. There are different ways to invoke the panel in different circumstances; that should not normally determine what's visible in that list but is worth looking into.


----------



## J.Michael (Aug 9, 2022)

pgorr said:


> I just noticed that, in my Mixplorer vers. 6.58.4-Silver, when I try to search recursively, I get the options 'Current Folder', 'File content', etc. but 'Metadata/Comment' is noticeably absent. Any ideas on how to bring it back? Thx.

Click to collapse



I don't know if "Metadata/Comment" was ever an option.

I don't think there is anything meta about metadata (except maybe on an NTFS filesystem).  What we call metadata in an MP3 file is still in the file.  If it is unencrypted, uncompressed, text, then a search of file content will find it.


----------



## pgorr (Aug 9, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> There is not enough detail in your description to determine what could be going wrong but your other question seems to be of higher order and should probably be resolved first to avoid repetition.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it in my devices, and notice you've not described any items at the bottom of that list. Is this is simply a matter of scrolling down. Sometimes it's not obvious that such a thing needs to be done. If that's not it, a screenshot of that search panel with a list of the exact steps you took to invoke it would be helpful. There are different ways to invoke the panel in different circumstances; that should not normally determine what's visible in that list but is worth looking into.

Click to collapse



Recursive search was invoked by pressing the staircase-like arrow on the bottom right. See attached for the resulting panel. Metadata/comment is not there.


----------



## pgorr (Aug 9, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> I don't know if "Metadata/Comment" was ever an option.
> 
> I don't think there is anything meta about metadata (except maybe on an NTFS filesystem).  What we call metadata in an MP3 file is still in the file.  If it is unencrypted, uncompressed, text, then a search of file content will find it.

Click to collapse



"Search File Content" definitely does *not* identify the metadata in the mp3 files of my Google drive


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 9, 2022)

pgorr said:


> "Search File Content" definitely does *not* identify the metadata in the mp3 files of my Google drive

Click to collapse



That is strange. I don't know what context sensitive aspect might prevent it from showing but it is indeed missing.

Maybe metadata search is only available if the tagger for some other add-on add-on is installed.


----------



## pgorr (Aug 9, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> That is strange. I don't know what context sensitive aspect might prevent it from showing but it is indeed missing.
> 
> Maybe metadata search is only available if the tagger for some other add-on add-on is installed.

Click to collapse



Just realized that metadata/comment does not show when searching the Google drive but shows when searching the internal storage!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 9, 2022)

pgorr said:


> Just realized that metadata/comment does not show when searching the Google drive but shows when searching the internal storage!

Click to collapse



Glad you got it sorted, and thanks for explaining , but this is why the full details being provided in the first report are helpful and may save time.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 9, 2022)

pgorr said:


> Just realized that metadata/comment does not show when searching the Google drive but shows when searching the internal storage!

Click to collapse



Just to add, despite my nags about complete info, context sensetive things are difficult to track. It's good to know things like this (I had no idea). It would also help if searching threads at  XDA was easier. In any event, I'll add a note to the search FAQ Nugget mentioning that some options are context sensetive.


----------



## AnyNameYouWish (Aug 11, 2022)

I've noticed I can't access /Android/data and Android/obb anymore. Not sure when it happend since I don't get there a lot, but sometimes I do need to, in order to access/move gpx files in the bikecomputer app folder...

Maybe because I moved to Android 13 beta?

So here's the log, I use Google Pixel 5 rooted with Magisk. I normally run the Play Store version but I installed latest beta as recommanded before posting here :


```
##### MiX-B22020910_2022-08-11_15-33.txt ************************

MiXplorer v6.58.4-BETA-B22020910
Device: Google Pixel 5, Brand:Google
Android Target: 13.0 (SDK 33 T)
Display: 1080×2138-440
CPU ABI: arm64-v8a, armeabi-v7a, armeabi
------------------------------------
‌1 I/STARTUP>  Loading started...
‌2 I/MiX>  Storage: PRIMARY /storage/emulated/0
‌3 I/MiX>  Storage: SYSTEM /
‌4 I/STARTUP>  STORAGE: 69 ms
‌5 D/Skins>  NIGHT MODE
‌6 I/STARTUP>  SKINS: 43 ms
‌7 I/DB>  Creating DB Uri...
‌8 D/Storage>  Refresh storage list...
‌9 I/MiX>  Storage: PRIMARY /storage/emulated/0
‌10 I/MiX>  Storage: SYSTEM /
‌11 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌12 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌13 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌14 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0
‌15 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌16 I/ROOT> 
‌17 D/ROOT>  BusyBox v1.29.3-MINI v1 MiX (2020-12-25 04:23:43 +0330) multi-call binary.…
‌18 I/ROOT>  Using custom BusyBox v1.29.x
‌19 D/ROOT>  Exists > /system/bin/su
‌20 I/ROOT>  *********************** Rooted. 67 ms
‌21 I/ROOT>  ls -lAndp "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Internal storage.lnk"
‌22 D/ROOT>  Create process...
‌23 D/ROOT>  SU permission granted.
‌24 D/ROOT>  Done!
‌25 I/ROOT>  restorecon -v "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Internal storage.lnk"
‌26 E/ROOT>  STD-ERR >> SELinux: Loaded file_contexts

‌27 I/ROOT>  ls -lAndp "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home"
‌28 I/ROOT>  chown 10298:10298 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Internal storage.lnk"
‌29 I/ROOT>  chmod 700 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Internal storage.lnk"
‌30 I/ROOT>  ls -lAndp "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Image.lnk"
‌31 I/ROOT>  restorecon -v "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Image.lnk"
‌32 E/ROOT>  STD-ERR >> SELinux: Loaded file_contexts

‌33 I/ROOT>  chown 10298:10298 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Image.lnk"
‌34 I/ROOT>  chmod 700 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Image.lnk"
‌35 I/ROOT>  ls -lAndp "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Video.lnk"
‌36 I/ROOT>  restorecon -v "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Video.lnk"
‌37 E/ROOT>  STD-ERR >> SELinux: Loaded file_contexts

‌38 I/ROOT>  chown 10298:10298 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Video.lnk"
‌39 I/ROOT>  chmod 700 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Video.lnk"
‌40 I/ROOT>  ls -lAndp "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Audio.lnk"
‌41 I/ROOT>  restorecon -v "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Audio.lnk"
‌42 E/ROOT>  STD-ERR >> SELinux: Loaded file_contexts

‌43 I/ROOT>  chown 10298:10298 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Audio.lnk"
‌44 I/ROOT>  chmod 700 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Audio.lnk"
‌45 I/ROOT>  ls -lAndp "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Document.lnk"
‌46 I/ROOT>  restorecon -v "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Document.lnk"
‌47 E/ROOT>  STD-ERR >> SELinux: Loaded file_contexts

‌48 I/ROOT>  chown 10298:10298 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Document.lnk"
‌49 I/ROOT>  chmod 700 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/Document.lnk"
‌50 I/ROOT>  ls -lAndp "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/App.lnk"
‌51 I/ROOT>  restorecon -v "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/App.lnk"
‌52 E/ROOT>  STD-ERR >> SELinux: Loaded file_contexts

‌53 I/ROOT>  chown 10298:10298 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/App.lnk"
‌54 I/ROOT>  chmod 700 "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home/App.lnk"
‌55 I/DB>  Refresh DB...
‌56 I/STARTUP>  LOAD DB: 6202 ms
‌57 D/THUMB>  HEAP SIZE >> 35.23 MiB / 237.47 MiB
‌58 I/STARTUP>  ICONS: 2 ms
‌59 I/MiX>  CODECS v2.4 B2112101
‌60 I/STARTUP>  ADDONS: 5 ms
‌61 I/STARTUP>  CLEAR CACHE: 42 ms
‌62 D/BR_REC>  Received: Intent { act=android.intent.action.PACKAGE_CHANGED dat=package: flg=0x5000010 cmp=com.mixplorer.beta/com.mixplorer.BroadcastReceiver (has extras) } with action 'android.intent.action.PACKAGE_CHANGED'
‌63 D/BROWSE>  INTENT > Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10000000 pkg=com.mixplorer.beta cmp=com.mixplorer.beta/com.mixplorer.activities.BrowseActivity }
‌64 D/BROWSE>  Init Tabs...
‌65 I/STARTUP>  PAGES: 19 ms
‌66 I/STARTUP>  UPDATE UI: 39 ms
‌67 I/STARTUP>  TOTAL: 6507 ms *********
‌68 I/MiX>  RESUMED
‌69 I/MiX>  PAUSED
‌70 I/MiX>  RESUMED
‌71 I/MiX>  PAUSED
‌72 D/ActivityResult>  Request:121, Result:0
‌73 D/Storage>  Refresh storage list...
‌74 I/MiX>  RESUMED
‌75 I/MiX>  Storage: PRIMARY /storage/emulated/0
‌76 I/MiX>  Storage: SYSTEM /
‌77 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌78 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌79 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌80 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌81 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌82 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌83 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌84 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌85 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌86 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌87 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌88 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌89 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌90 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌91 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌92 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌93 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌94 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌95 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌96 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌97 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌98 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌99 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌100 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌101 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌102 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌103 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌104 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌105 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌106 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌107 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌108 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌109 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌110 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌111 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌112 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌113 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌114 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌115 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌116 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌117 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌118 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌119 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌120 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌121 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌122 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌123 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌124 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌125 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌126 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌127 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌128 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌129 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌130 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌131 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌132 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌133 D/HUB>  ITEM >> /storage/emulated/0/Android
‌134 D/DOC>  Show permission dialog...
‌135 D/DATA_LOADER>  libs.bi2
‌136 D/DATA_LOADER>  libs.bi2
‌137 D/DOC>  Request:658535276, Path:/storage/emulated/0
‌138 D/DOC>  Nougat+ > 0
‌139 D/DOC>  Volumes:1
‌140 D/DOC>  V: null, Path: /storage/emulated/0
‌141 I/MiX>  PAUSED
‌142 I/DB>  Refresh DB...
‌143 I/ROOT>  ls -lAnpSr "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home"
‌144 D/ActivityResult>  Request:658535276, Result:0
‌145 I/MiX>  RESUMED
‌146 D/HUB>  ITEM >> /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌147 D/DOC>  Show permission dialog...
‌148 D/DOC>  Request:658535276, Path:/storage/emulated/0
‌149 D/DOC>  Nougat+ > 0
‌150 D/DOC>  Volumes:1
‌151 D/DOC>  V: null, Path: /storage/emulated/0
‌152 E/BROWSE_TASK>  libs.bi2
‌153 I/MiX>  PAUSED
‌154 I/DB>  Refresh DB...
‌155 D/ActivityResult>  Request:658535276, Result:0
‌156 I/MiX>  RESUMED
‌157 D/DOC>  Show permission dialog...
‌158 D/DATA_LOADER>  libs.bi2
‌159 D/DATA_LOADER>  libs.bi2
‌160 D/DOC>  Request:658535276, Path:/storage/emulated/0
‌161 D/DOC>  Nougat+ > 0
‌162 D/DOC>  Volumes:1
‌163 D/DOC>  V: null, Path: /storage/emulated/0
‌164 I/MiX>  PAUSED
‌165 I/DB>  Refresh DB...
‌166 D/ActivityResult>  Request:658535276, Result:0
‌167 I/MiX>  RESUMED
‌168 D/HUB>  ITEM >> /storage/emulated/0/.mixplorer
‌169 D/HUB>  ITEM >> /storage/emulated/0/.mixplorer/temp
‌170 I/MiX>  GENERATE LOG
```
 
Thanks for support, I really love the app and that bug is a bummer


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 11, 2022)

AnyNameYouWish said:


> I've noticed I can't access /Android/data and Android/obb anymore. Not sure when it happend since I don't get there a lot, but sometimes I do need to, in order to access/move gpx files in the bikecomputer app folder...
> 
> Maybe because I moved to Android 13 beta?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That could very well be related to android 13. On android 10 and 11 rooted those locations must be granted document provider access in order for a variety of functions to work even if those functions are applied in different folders. If it is an android 13 issue you could try manually adding a document provider . (Add > Storage > document wil provider). You could also try to get to the location using a different path, although which different paths might be available varies by ROM and variant.


----------



## AnyNameYouWish (Aug 11, 2022)

@IronTechmonkey 
I guess it's A13 related... there's a way to get there by root /data/media/0 to access the Internal Storage but that's not as user-friendly as it used to be...

What do you mean by adding storage, where would I have to proceed that?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 11, 2022)

AnyNameYouWish said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> I guess it's A13 related... there's a way to get there by root /data/media/0 to access the Internal Storage but that's not as user-friendly as it used to be...
> 
> What do you mean by adding storage, where would I have to proceed that?

Click to collapse



In MiX, adding storage in general means adding a bookmark to an external source. This should be documented in the FAQ OPs or Nuggets but briefly

Add (toolbar button) > Storage (list item) > document provider (list item) 

That should invoke something which resembles the native file manager, offering to let you navigate to the desired location and allow permission.


----------



## AnyNameYouWish (Aug 11, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> In MiX, adding storage in general means adding a bookmark to an external source. This should be documented in the FAQ OPs or Nuggets but briefly
> 
> Add (toolbar button) > Storage (list item) > document provider (list item)
> 
> That should invoke something which resembles the native file manager, offering to let you navigate to the desired location and allow permission.

Click to collapse



Aw sorry I must be tired because that's actually something I tried to do, without any success as you can guess 

Anyway, as I mentionned I have a backup solution, not pretty but it does the job while waiting for a fix in the future.

Thanks for the Help!


----------



## emwu_ (Aug 23, 2022)

Is it possible to use adb to have MiXplorer open a video file located on a remote samba share, with the previously associated video player app?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 23, 2022)

emwu_ said:


> Is it possible to use adb to have MiXplorer open a video file located on a remote samba share, with the previously associated video player app?

Click to collapse



If I'm understanding this properly (I may not be) you want to use ADB commands from a computer to tell MiX on an Android device to play video from a remote SMB share in an android video player other than MiX native player.

If that is the case I don't understand the need for MiX or anything else besides the computer, the media source and the media player... but I'm not really sure what you mean by previously Associated video player app.

Could you provide more detail, perhaps a step-by-step list of how you would use such an arrangement.


----------



## emwu_ (Aug 24, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> use ADB commands from a computer to tell MiX on an Android device to play video from a remote SMB share in an android video player other than MiX native player

Click to collapse



That's correct.

MiX provides SMB support for the video player I'm using (Just (Video) Player).
I've previously associated this player with video files in MiX.

Currently, to manually play a video I can either:
1) launch MiX, find the video and open it, which launches the video player
2) launch the video player, click browse, which opens MiX, then find the video and open it

My question was about trying to achieve 1) using adb. However either 1) or 2) would be great.

I'm on Android TV 11.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 24, 2022)

emwu_ said:


> That's correct.
> 
> MiX provides SMB support for the video player I'm using (Just (Video) Player).
> I've previously associated this player with video files in MiX.
> ...

Click to collapse



As to 1 there are some MiX Automated Intents for turning servers on/off and for a few file operations but IDK if you could repurpose those. See post 5 of this thread for links to "Automated Intents".

As to 2, I don't understand why that video player requires an external browser but as that is the case, to do this it would seem that the video app would have to be able to receive ADB commands and then request the file from MiX but then what? MiX UI would require user interaction, and some additional intent to run the file from MiX to video player is effectively the same as item 1.

IMO, item 1 is more likely to be achievable but I'm not a programmer nor do I represent MiX developer. It might be worth asking in the main thread. 

Note: The developer is sometimes away from the thread and has been for some time now but is good about following up. Also, this request is in an edge category of media related stuff which sometimes receive push-back from people (like me in a different context) with claims that "MiX is a file manager not a media server". That is not to say it's not worth asking (and I myself am curious to know the answer) just some advice about varying perceptions among users about the priority of MiX's various capabilities.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Aug 24, 2022)

Regarding Android 13 and MiX's access to /android/data and /android/obb.

Thanks @bombadier, for shring this.



bombadier said:


> Is that based off of android 13 ? I am on stock android 13 and and cant access the /android/data folder get stuck in a "cant use this folder to protect your privacy" tried reseting mixplorer but when I go to /android I dont get the permission pop up just the cant use this folder message, am on the latest Mix-silver
> 
> Edit
> I see its based off of Android 12, looks like Mix will need an update to access these folders as per this
> ...

Click to collapse



In addition to describing the new A13 restriction that article incidentally explains the cause of the behavior many people have seen on A10 and or A11 devices, regarding access to /Android/data and  /Android/obb so I've added a FAQ note that people may be able to find by search for "Android 13", "/Android/obb", etc.

BTW, Lineage 19.1 is Android 12.1 which may be why adding access to the the various sub-folders of /Android worked for @cantalat05, and that is similar to what others have seen on Android 11 devices. Thanks again.


----------



## nacos (Sep 6, 2022)

@IronTechmonkey 

Hi,
The more I use it, the more I love it. Great app, thanks! 

I'm not sure whether this was already discussed, buy any chances to implement fingerprint decryption for encrypted files?

Best!


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 6, 2022)

nacos said:


> @IronTechmonkey
> 
> Hi,
> The more I use it, the more I love it. Great app, thanks!
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad you like MiX but on a point of clarification I have nothing to do with how good MiX is; That is due to developer HootanParsa and the people in the threads. I just assemble the FAQ.

There has been discussion about fingerprint in main thread but IDK if MiX recognizes fingerprint beyond maybe deferring to native OS security if fingerprint unlock is configured for the device. You might be able to learn more by searching main thread for "fingerprint" then, depending on what you find, ask in that thread.


----------



## nacos (Sep 6, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> I'm glad you like MiX but on a point of clarification I have nothing to do with how good MiX is; That is due to developer HootanParsa and the people in the threads. I just assemble the FAQ.
> 
> There has been discussion about fingerprint in main thread but IDK if MiX recognizes fingerprint beyond maybe deferring to native OS security if fingerprint unlock is configured for the device. You might be able to learn more by searching main thread for "fingerprint" then, depending on what you find, ask in that thread.

Click to collapse



Sorry about the confusion and thanks for your swift reply.

In order for the app to use Android's biometric feature, the option needs to be implemented in the app, specific for decryption. Solid Explorer is a good example of such implementation. Besides, Mixplorer already uses this feature for accessing the cloud storage.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 6, 2022)

nacos said:


> Sorry about confusion and thanks for your swift reply.
> 
> In order for the app to use Android's biometric feature, the option needs to be implemented in the app, specific for decryption. Solid Explorer is a good example of such implementation. Besides, Mixplorer already uses this feature for accessing the cloud storage.

Click to collapse



No worries. 

The posts I saw did imply that fingerprint worked for cloud but you would understand those posts better than I do. Since it is available for cloud but not local there may be a reasons for that. It might indeed be worth searching the main thread and posting the question there if it gets no replies here.


----------



## nacos (Sep 6, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> No worries.
> 
> The posts I saw did imply that fingerprint worked for cloud but you would understand those posts better than I do. Since it is available for cloud but not local there may be a reasons for that. It might indeed be worth searching the main thread and posting the question there if it gets no replies here.

Click to collapse



Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## kgeissler (Sep 10, 2022)

Any way to get themed icons for Android 13?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 10, 2022)

kgeissler said:


> Any way to get themed icons for Android 13?

Click to collapse



You could poke around the user provided themes and skins some of which are very good, but I don't know if they would do what you want. There are links to some of the skins/themes resources in the opening posts of this thread as well as similar links and some nice descriptions of skins and themes the themes in the relevant fact post. Again, I don't know that they will do what you want but those are the available resources and some of the themers might be able to better answer your question.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 12, 2022)

Thanks to @TerrorFlatRider's note here, https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-87423135, some outdated information about skins in the FAQ was revealed. The FAQ still predominantly featured the old Skins gallery with alternate resources listed below, thereby pointing people first to an empty gallery, and both the FAQ and Main thread lacked a link in their OPs to the relatively smaller collection of skins available directly at the MiX website. The skins themes post has been updated to place the currently active skins/themes resources at the top (while leaving a historical note about the old gallery) and has been cleaned up a bit.

Themes and Skins: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157363


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 12, 2022)

@rsb800, I hope you don't mind my answering your questions here, where even if it is not answered already then others might learn from any new information provided. This is how the FAQ is built. 



rsb800 said:


> 1) Which latest version of Mixplorer(6.58.5 or 6.58.5-API 29) will best for my Vivo Z1 Pro which is running on Android 10 platform??

Click to collapse



That API 29 version may work around some issues in some cases, but in general start with the other one - that is the official XDA release version. 



rsb800 said:


> 2) when I am Moving any file, Image, or Video to another folder, the Date&Time doesn't change to the recent date; i.e. the date and time remains Original & Old. Where as, if I "Copy" the same File, Image, or Video from one folder to another folder, the date and time gets changed, i.e. the Date&Time gets modified to today's Latest Date even after clicking On the "Last Modified Time". Now how to keep the Old & Original Date&Time of the copied file???

Click to collapse



 You might be able to do something with in-app settings: 
Settings > More settings > Last modified time.

On a related topic you can change the date/time format as well: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-76749686


----------



## Alpha_Echo (Sep 14, 2022)

Hello, I can't connect to my FTPES server (not the one created whith MiX but my personnal one) except whith the version '6.51.1' or lower otherwise i get a "handshake error". Am i suppose to stay on that version or can i fix this issue and update? Here's the pastebin of the Log after the error I precise that the error is the same on my phone and on my tablet you can also find the config of my FTP connexion. Thank you for your response and sorry for the trouble if the questio have already been answered. (PS: I partially censored the address of the FTP)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 15, 2022)

Alpha_Echo said:


> Hello, I can't connect to my FTPES server (not the one created whith MiX but my personnal one) except whith the version '6.51.1' or lower otherwise i get a "handshake error". Am i suppose to stay on that version or can i fix this issue and update? Here's the pastebin of the Log after the error I precise that the error is the same on my phone and on my tablet you can also find the config of my FTP connexion. Thank you for your response and sorry for the trouble if the questio have already been answered. (PS: I partially censored the address of the FTP)View attachment 5711253

Click to collapse




It seems as if you have an existing MiX bookmark to the external server which worked in a previous version of MiXplorer but does not work in the latest version. 

As of MiX 6.57 the MiXplorer servers were changed significantly enough to require reconfiguration which could impact MiX Bookmarks on other devices attempting to access the MiX server, but I don't know how that might affect MiX bookmarks to external FTPES servers. If you use FTPES regularly then you may understand it better than I do as I only use regular FTP but just in case this helps here is what I charted out regarding matching of settings and server prefixes (which has general application): https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85932885

If you do indeed have a MiXplorer bookmark to that same server which worked in a previous version of MiXplorer but does not work now, then I would suggest the following:

- Check the change log in the opening posts of the main thread to see if anything specific to FTPES or your situation was changed.

- If you are using an existing bookmark then try creating a new one.

- Search the main and FAQ threads for FTPES. This is not to dismissively send you off searching. The type of connection you are making is not well documented in the FAQ as the focus there is on MiX servers, but there may have been some discussions about it from others who have worked around issues, and FTPES is at least a unique search phrase. See my signature about how to work around XDA website search bug.

- Reproduce the issue in the newest version of MiXplorer while capturing a log, share log and details.


----------



## Zalext (Sep 22, 2022)

*A13 | Data Folder*

Recently read a report which explains that the access to Data folder was posible because a Bug.

That is fixed on A13 so the FileExplorers has no access anymore except with Root or other posible Workarounds.


----------



## Zalext (Sep 22, 2022)

Is this the right place for a Feature Request?
Anything seen on the FAQ.

Thank you


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 22, 2022)

Zalext said:


> *A13 | Data Folder*
> 
> Recently read a report which explains that the access to Data folder was posible because a Bug.
> 
> That is fixed on A13 so the FileExplorers has no access anymore except with Root or other posible Workarounds.

Click to collapse



If you search threads you'll find that this has been spoken to; recently discussed in the MiX main thread where there is a link to external page describing the closing of that loophole, then linked to this FAQ a few post prior to this one, and the user who provided the external link has since tested the latest version of MiX which may work around the issue (also in main thread). The information in those posts would be more meaningful to you than to me (A11) and I recommend that you search or review recent thread pages for more info. You could start with the post that I mentioned just a few posts above this one. It does seem that the developer has in part given a workaround. After reading the available material and trying what is suggested, if it's not working for you you could log it and report it the main thread.

[EDIT] in fact at this moment the last several posts of the main thread speak to this very issue.



Zalext said:


> Is this the right place for a Feature Request?
> Anything seen on the FAQ.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



The main thread is the place for a feature request but if you first want to check if it is something that can already be done or otherwise flesh out the request you could start here or in the main thread. Either way it is recommended to search to see if it has been spoken to. See my signature for tips on working around issues with XDA search feature.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Sep 26, 2022)

*MiX Nugget - Reset Root: *if you are having problems moving files and possibly also losing root in MiXplorer you can try this suggestion to reset root. Thanks @Nimueh








						[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer v6.x Released (fully-featured file manager)
					

[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer (full-featured file manager)  Hello everyone! My name is Hootan. I work on XDA in my free time and this file explorer is my favorite Android project!   MiXplorer   mix of explorers (SD, FTP, Lan, Cloud and other storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




*MiX Nugget: Set document provider for Android 13*: although the FAQ contains some documentation about adding document providers in general and in particular for /android/data (and /android/obb and /android/media), this post describes some basic resets and addition of document providers for Android 13. Thanks @storm119








						[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer v6.x Released (fully-featured file manager)
					

[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer (full-featured file manager)  Hello everyone! My name is Hootan. I work on XDA in my free time and this file explorer is my favorite Android project!   MiXplorer   mix of explorers (SD, FTP, Lan, Cloud and other storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Zalext (Oct 1, 2022)

Thx

I'm still on A10.
Just replayed because seen the questions about the changes but not a definitely explain about.

I'll check about the suggestion then before post if needed.

Than you 










IronTechmonkey said:


> If you search threads you'll find that this has been spoken to; recently discussed in the MiX main thread where there is a link to external page describing the closing of that loophole, then linked to this FAQ a few post prior to this one, and the user who provided the external link has since tested the latest version of MiX which may work around the issue (also in main thread). The information in those posts would be more meaningful to you than to me (A11) and I recommend that you search or review recent thread pages for more info. You could start with the post that I mentioned just a few posts above this one. It does seem that the developer has in part given a workaround. After reading the available material and trying what is suggested, if it's not working for you you could log it and report it the main thread.
> 
> [EDIT] in fact at this moment the last several posts of the main thread speak to this very issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 1, 2022)

Zalext said:


> Thx
> 
> I'm still on A10.
> Just replayed because seen the questions about the changes but not a definitely explain about.
> ...

Click to collapse



FWIW you should not have such issues with A10 as occur in A13. A10 devices have a different batch of older issues!


----------



## Amalka_Ari (Oct 2, 2022)

SMB storage "issue" (MiXplorer vs. Material Files/Solid Explorer) 

I use two WiFi networks and share file from/to my laptop via SMB. I've used Material Files for some time but because its limited features recently tried Solid Explorer and MiXplorer.

I'm more interested in MiXplorer but it has this weird issue. Other apps can access my laptop's shared folders despite switching WiFi networks, but MiXplorer can't. There are lots of features and customizations in MiX so am I missing something here? Why can't it access SMB shared folders like other two apps?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 2, 2022)

Amalka_Ari said:


> SMB storage "issue" (MiXplorer vs. Material Files/Solid Explorer)
> 
> I use two WiFi networks and share file from/to my laptop via SMB. I've used Material Files for some time but because its limited features recently tried Solid Explorer and MiXplorer.
> 
> I'm more interested in MiXplorer but it has this weird issue. Other apps can access my laptop's shared folders despite switching WiFi networks, but MiXplorer can't. There are lots of features and customizations in MiX so am I missing something here? Why can't it access SMB shared folders like other two apps?

Click to collapse



Typically SMB shares would be detected when a device scans a network for any devices which broadcast that the SMB service is available. In your case I don't know what is allowing other devices to detect and connect to SMB shares on a different wifi network. I wonder if they are actually on the same network* or if there is some 3rd party utility or additional functionality which allows the other app to make the connection. I would suggest first testing the creation of an SMB bookmark on the device running MiX to the device which is presenting the SMB share while they are on the same wifi network.

* It is possible to have different wifi routers with different wifi security on the same LAN where all devices are effectively on the same network and are being managed by only one of the 2 routers. It is also possible to connect them in a way which might not allow the devices to see each other, and then there are "bridging" and wifi extenders.

To suss out some of this, in addition to the above suggestion try this: while the devices are on "different" wifi networks, see if you can ping either one from the other by IP address or computer name.

Beyond that, a log captured while you attempt to make the connection, and details about the device might be informative.


----------



## Amalka_Ari (Oct 2, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Typically SMB shares would be detected when a device scans a network for any devices which broadcast that the SMB service is available. In your case I don't know what is allowing other devices to detect and connect to SMB shares on a different wifi network. I wonder if they are actually on the same network* or if there is some 3rd party utility or additional functionality which allows the other app to make the connection. I would suggest first testing the creation of an SMB bookmark on the device running MiX to the device which is presenting the SMB share while they are on the same wifi network.
> 
> * It is possible to have different wifi routers with different wifi security on the same LAN where all devices are effectively on the same network and are being managed by only one of the 2 routers. It is also possible to connect them in a way which might not allow the devices to see each other, and then there are"bridging" and wifi extenders.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply but I'm sorry I wasn't that clear in the previous post. 

Here please let me explain the issue again. 

So I use two WiFi networks, let's say A & B. 

Scenario 1;
- PC is connected to 'A' WiFi 
- Phone is connected to 'A' WiFi 
- MiX can access PC files 
- Material Files can access PC files 
- Solid can access PC files 

Scenario 2;
- PC is connected to 'B' WiFi 
- Phone is connected to 'B' WiFi 
- MiX can't access PC files with the bookmark I created earlier while connected to 'A' wifi 
- Material files can access PC files with the bookmark I created earlier while connected to 'A' wifi  
- Solid can access PC files with the bookmark I created earlier while connected to 'A' wifi 

Why MiX can't access PC files while in 'B' is my question. I have to search the PC again and enter username/password and add a different storage to access the PC with 'B' wifi despite there's already created storage for the same PC with 'A' wifi.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 2, 2022)

Amalka_Ari said:


> Thanks for the reply but I'm sorry I wasn't that clear in the previous post.
> 
> Here please let me explain the issue again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for explaining. If I now understand correctly in all cases they are both on the same network and on one of the networks it works okay and on the other network you must recreate the bookmark but then that bookmark works okay.


A workaround would be to have two different bookmarks, one for each network but that may not be optimal so...

This could be as simple as that MiX might be using IP addresses which could be unique to each network but the other app might be using DNS (name) which might be the same regardless of network (then each network would route the different IP addresses to the same name). I suggest this just as a possible mechanism which could cause the symptoms but it is inefficient to approach it that way. Here are some testing suggestions.

Determine and note the IP addresses being assigned to the devices when they are both connected to network A.  Do the same when they are both connected to network B.

- With both devices on network A create a bookmark in MiX to the SMB share, likewise do the same when both devices are on network B.

- Compare the details of the two bookmarks created in the previous step, in particular note the IP addresses.

Beyond that, a log taken while attempting to create the bookmarks on each Network might be informative.


----------



## fabiorfreitas (Oct 11, 2022)

I can't seem to write to the SD Card via FTP server. It seems I can access root, but in read-only. WinSCP even manages to create folders and blank files, FileZilla not even that.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 11, 2022)

fabiorfreitas said:


> I can't seem to write to the SD Card via FTP server. It seems I can access root, but in read-only. WinSCP even manages to create folders and blank files, FileZilla not even that.

Click to collapse



MiX FTP server running on Android being accessed b y WinSCP on other device? If so, sounds as if MiX could be lacking permissions for the destination or a cached location used for the operation, or that some settings are not lining up between FTP host and client. I would suggest checking to see if you can copy files to the location from within the same instance of MiX. Also locally to MiX, see if you can access /android/data (and media and obb) on both internal and external SD. Additionally you can check the parameters of the MiX FTP server and the Filezilla profile for that connection. In the Server post (among the opening posts of this thread) there is a link to a Security Settings post which described most common combinations of settings. I dont kow for sure of that applies to your situation but is worth a look. Beyond that it might be time to log it and share details about the device.


----------



## fabiorfreitas (Oct 11, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> MiX FTP server running on Android being accessed b y WinSCP on other device? If so, sounds as if MiX could be lacking permissions for the destination or a cached location used for the operation, or that some settings are not lining up between FTP host and client. I would suggest checking to see if you can copy files to the location from within the same instance of MiX. Also locally to MiX, see if you can access /android/data (and media and obb) on both internal and external SD. Additionally you can check the parameters of the MiX FTP server and the Filezilla profile for that connection. In the Server post (among the opening posts of this thread) there is a link to a Security Settings post which described most common combinations of settings. I dont kow for sure of that applies to your situation but is worth a look. Beyond that it might be time to log it and share details about the device.

Click to collapse



1. MiXplorer on Android can read and write both to the SD card and root folders. Magisk even notifies me whenever it grants su permissions when I'm trying to access any root folders. The /android/ folders are accessible and writable as well;

2. On my FTP settings, I'm using the account Admin/admin (manually added the password), port 2121 and Explicit TSL/SSL. All of these settings are set as well on WinSCP;

3. This seems to me as an issue of MixPlorer granting the server's client the proper permissions, as I seem to have a similar problem with the SFTP server. WinSCP outputs errors such as "The user does not have permission to read /storage" and "The user does not have permission to write/create" on different commands.

On WinSCP's session advanced settings, I can change the SFTP server protocol from "default" to "sudo su -c /bin/sftp-server" in a dropdown menu. This results in the error "Server refused to start a shell/command".

4. My device is a Redmi Note 9 Pro running a Xiaomi.eu stable ROM, a MIUI 12.5.5 on Android 11;

5. Finally, after fiddling with lots of settings for a long time, somehow it's working again, even if I seem to be using the same settings as before. Right now I can access both the SD Card and root and write to both. Perhaps I forced a needed refresh somewhere during my testing, I did read some messages about new certificates, which I just accepted. I'll be running the server over night to transfer some 80GB and I will be back if something goes wrong as before.

Thanks for having me reviewing every setting, it seems that it was all that was needed!


----------



## syborg (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm having difficulty getting mix to connect to my smb shares. "Search local" didn't I find my server and manually entering the server information doesn't work either. 

Manually entering the info I tried smb://servername and smb://serverIPaddress

I can ping my server and connect with other file managers. For the heck of it I downloaded AndSMB and was able to connect to my server. 

That leads me to believe that there is a mix issue and not a server issue.

How can I get mix to connect to my samba share?


----------



## snoopyhaeckers (Oct 19, 2022)

syborg said:


> I'm having difficulty getting mix to connect to my smb shares. "Search local" didn't I find my server and manually entering the server information doesn't work either.
> 
> Manually entering the info I tried smb://servername and smb://serverIPaddress
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reset Cache and try again


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 19, 2022)

snoopyhaeckers said:


> Reset Cache and try again

Click to collapse



Which cache (DNS, app cache,  SMB tokens, other) and how?


----------



## syborg (Oct 20, 2022)

snoopyhaeckers said:


> Reset Cache and try again

Click to collapse



Still no joy.


----------



## staanferne (Oct 20, 2022)

Hi, I am having an issue when creating a ftpes storage. All options are left by default except the port = 10921. 
binary_mode=yes
passive=
port=10921
force_show_hidden=yes
implicit=
explicit=
encoding=
list_name=
limit_conns=yes
thumbnail=
reuse_session=yes

The log is strange, it seems to connect OK, but when it tries to access the list of files, it fails:
‌
‌
38 D/HUB>  ITEM >> ftpes://#####.freeboxos.fr
‌39 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 220 Welcome to Freebox FTP Server.
‌40 I/FTPExplorer>  Command: AUTH TLS
‌41 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 234 Proceed with negotiation.
‌42 I/FTPExplorer>  Command: USER <username>
‌43 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 331 User name okay, need password.
‌44 I/FTPExplorer>  Command: PASS ********
‌45 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 230 User logged in, proceed.
‌46 I/FTPExplorer>  Command: FEAT
‌47 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 211-Extensions supported:
‌48 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer:  UTF8
‌49 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer:  EPRT
‌50 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer:  EPSV
‌51 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer:  REST STREAM
‌52 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer:  SIZE
‌53 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer:  CLNT
‌54 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer:  AUTH TLS
‌55 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer:  PBSZ
‌56 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer:  PROT
‌57 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 211 End
‌58 I/FTPExplorer>  Command: OPTS UTF8 ON
‌59 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 200 Command Okay.
‌60 I/FTPExplorer>  Command: PBSZ 0
‌61 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 200 Command Okay.
‌62 I/FTPExplorer>  Command: PROT P
‌63 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 200 Command Okay.
‌64 I/FTPExplorer>  Command: SYST
‌65 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 215 UNIX Type: L8
‌66 I/FTPClient>  System Type > Type: L8
‌67 I/FTPExplorer>  Command: PWD
‌68 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 257 "/"
‌69 D/FTPExplorer>  Current path > /
‌70 I/FTPExplorer>  Command: EPSV
‌71 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 229 Entering extended passive mode (|||771|)
‌72 D/FTP_PARSER>  SYST_L8
‌73 I/FTPExplorer>  Command: LIST -al
‌74 E/FTPClient>  java.lang.NullPointerException
‌75 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 150 File Status OK.
‌76 I/FTPExplorer>  Answer: 426 Data channel closed.
‌77 E/BROWSE_TASK>  libs.dc1: Data channel closed.
‌78 I/MiX>  PAUSED

Thank you in advance for your help...


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 20, 2022)

syborg said:


> Still no joy.

Click to collapse



Would you mind describing what cache you cleared (or attempted to clear)?

As to the issue, there are some advanced settings in the MiX SMB share bookmark which toggle different versions of SMB. I wold suggest reviewing the servers FAQ post t make sure no details about recent changes have been missed https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/#post-65157350, as well as the server security FAQ post https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/page-95#post-85932885. Beyond that you can reproduce the (attempted) creation of SMB bookmark and share the log along with details about the Android device and the location of the SMB share.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 20, 2022)

staanferne said:


> Hi, I am having an issue when creating a ftpes storage. All options are left by default except the port = 10921.
> binary_mode=yes
> passive=
> port=10921
> ...

Click to collapse



"Creating ftpes storage"... so creating  MiX bookmark to an FTPES server on another device. If that is the case you could check check the server security post to make sure the bookmark syntax (prefix of server address) and the advanced settings align with corresponding settings on the server: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85896901


----------



## syborg (Oct 20, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Would you mind describing what cache you cleared (or attempted to clear)?
> 
> As to the issue, there are some advanced settings in the MiX SMB share bookmark which toggle different versions of SMB. I wold suggest reviewing the servers FAQ post t make sure no details about recent changes have been missed https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/#post-65157350, as well as the server security FAQ post https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/page-95#post-85932885. Beyond that you can reproduce the (attempted) creation of SMB bookmark and share the log along with details about the Android device and the location of the SMB share.

Click to collapse



Settings/Apps/MiXplorer/Storage & Cache/Clear Cache

Where do I find the log?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 20, 2022)

syborg said:


> Settings/Apps/MiXplorer/Storage & Cache/Clear Cache
> 
> Where do I find the log?

Click to collapse



Ahhh, that's the Android app cache. Thanks for clarifying.

MiX's logging can be enabled in settings. After logging is enabled then start a new MiX session (close MiX and swipe from recents then start MiX) and reproduce the issue but don't do anything else, then send the log either directly from the menu or by finding the log file. More details about logging in post 7 of this FAQ.


----------



## syborg (Oct 20, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Ahhh, that's the Android app cache. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> MiX's logging can be enabled in settings. After logging is enabled then start a new MiX session (close MiX and swipe from recents then start MiX) and reproduce the issue but don't do anything else, then send the log either directly from the menu or by finding the log file. More details about logging in post 7 of this FAQ.

Click to collapse



I reviewed the links you suggested and that did not help.

Log is attached.

I didn't see the attachment after my last post so here it is.



Spoiler



MiXplorer v6.58.5-BETA-B22082630
Device: Google Pixel 4a (5G), Brand:Google
Android Target: 12.1 (SDK 32 S_V2)
Display: 1080×2204-420
CPU ABI: arm64-v8a, armeabi-v7a, armeabi
------------------------------------
‌1 I/STARTUP>  Loading started...
‌2 I/MiX>  Storage: PRIMARY /storage/emulated/0
‌3 I/MiX>  Storage: SYSTEM /
‌4 I/STARTUP>  STORAGE: 33 ms
‌5 I/STARTUP>  SKINS: 6 ms
‌6 I/DB>  Refresh DB...
‌7 I/STARTUP>  LOAD DB: 3 ms
‌8 D/THUMB>  HEAP SIZE >> 36.32 MiB / 252.40 MiB
‌9 I/STARTUP>  ICONS: 2 ms
‌10 I/MiX>  ARCHIVE v3.13 B2202012
‌11 I/MiX>  CODECS v2.4 B2112101
‌12 I/MiX>  IMAGE v2.9 B2204202
‌13 I/MiX>  PDF v1.11 B2202010
‌14 I/MiX>  TAGGER v1.4 B2202011
‌15 I/MiX>  AUTOTAG v1.0 B1801161
‌16 I/STARTUP>  ADDONS: 3 ms
‌17 I/STARTUP>  CLEAR CACHE: 3 ms
‌18 D/BROWSE>  INTENT > Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10200000 cmp=com.mixplorer.beta/com.mixplorer.activities.BrowseActivity bnds=[799,1567][1059,2006] }
‌19 D/BROWSE>  Init Tabs...
‌20 D/Storage>  --- Documents -----------------------------
‌21 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
‌22 D/Storage>  /storage/emulated/0/Android/data
‌23 D/Storage>  -------------------------------------------
‌24 I/STARTUP>  PAGES: 34 ms
‌25 I/STARTUP>  UPDATE UI: 46 ms
‌26 I/STARTUP>  TOTAL: 116 ms *********
‌27 I/MiX>  RESUMED
‌28 D/HUB>  ITEM >> smb://123.456.78.9
‌29 I/SMBExplorer>  IP: 123.456.78.9:445, hostname: SMB-server
‌30 D/HUB>  ITEM >> /data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home
‌31 I/ROOT>  
‌32 E/ROOT>  STD-ERR >> /system/bin/sh: <stdin>[1]: /system/app/com.mixplorer/lib/arm64/libbb.so: inaccessible or not found

‌33 D/ROOT>  00PS, error:/system/bin/sh: <stdin>[1]: /system/app/com.mixplorer/lib/arm64/libbb.so: inaccessible or not found

‌34 I/ROOT>  
‌35 E/ROOT>  STD-ERR >> /system/bin/sh: <stdin>[2]: busybox: inaccessible or not found

‌36 D/ROOT>  00PS, error:/system/bin/sh: <stdin>[2]: busybox: inaccessible or not found

‌37 I/ROOT>  --version
‌38 I/ROOT>  Using system ToyBox >> toybox 0.8.4-android

‌39 D/ROOT>  Exists > /system/bin/su
‌40 I/ROOT>  *********************** Rooted. 64 ms
‌41 I/ROOT>  ls -lAnH "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home" 
‌42 I/MiX>  PAUSED
‌43 I/DB>  Refresh DB...
‌44 I/MiX>  RESUMED
‌45 I/MiX>  PAUSED
‌46 I/DB>  Refresh DB...
‌47 E/SMBExplorer>  AUTH failed to connect to /123.456.78.9 (port 445) from /:: (port 46632): connect failed: ETIMEDOUT (Connection timed out) 
‌48 D/BR_REC>  Received: Intent { act=android.intent.action.PACKAGE_CHANGED dat=package:eu.thedarken.sdm flg=0x45000010 (has extras) } with action 'android.intent.action.PACKAGE_CHANGED'
‌49 I/ROOT>  ls -lAnH "/data/data/com.mixplorer.beta/home" 
‌50 E/MediaHelper>  GET_PATH column '_data' does not exist. Available columns: [] 
‌51 D/MediaHelper>  Result: /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.mixplorer.beta/cache/log/MiX-B22082630_2022-10-20_14-33.txt
‌52 I/CodeEditorActivity>  Uri: /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.mixplorer.beta/cache/log/MiX-B22082630_2022-10-20_14-33.txt
‌53 I/CodeEditorActivity>  INDEX 0 
‌54 D/CodeEditorActivity>  readable: true, path: /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.mixplorer.beta/cache/log/MiX-B22082630_2022-10-20_14-33.txt
‌55 I/CodeEditorActivity>  Auto charset > UTF-8
‌56 E/SPAN>  REP Substring > start:0 end:32 length:0 
‌57 D/BR_REC>  Received: Intent { act=android.intent.action.PACKAGE_CHANGED dat=package:eu.thedarken.sdm flg=0x45000010 (has extras) } with action 'android.intent.action.PACKAGE_CHANGED'


----------



## staanferne (Oct 21, 2022)

Yes it is a bookmark to a ftpes server.
Here is the server config obtained via winscp:
Remote system = UNIX Type: L8
File transfer protocol = FTP
Cryptographic protocol = TLS/SSL Explicit encryption, TLSv1.2
Encryption algorithm = TLSv1/SSLv3: ECDHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384, 2048 bit RSA, ECDHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384 TLSv1.2 Kx=ECDH     Au=RSA  Enc=AESGCM(256) Mac=AEAD

Compression = No
------------------------------------------------------------
Certificate fingerprint
d0:1b:fc:f3:22:aa:b1:34:84:1c:fc:66:3f:5e:c2:87:e2:1a:23:73
------------------------------------------------------------
Can change permissions = Yes
Can change owner/group = No
Can execute arbitrary command = Protocol commands only
Can create symbolic/hard link = No/No
Can lookup user groups = No
Can duplicate remote files = No
Can check available space = No
Can calculate file checksum = No
Native text (ASCII) mode transfers = No
------------------------------------------------------------
Additional information
The server supports these FTP additional features:
  UTF8
  EPRT
  EPSV
  REST STREAM
  SIZE
  CLNT
  AUTH TLS
  PBSZ
  PROT

So we are in an explicit tls/ssl, so I put ftpes: heading and nothing else in advanced parameters (explicit is the default)...
Thanks again for your quick answer


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 21, 2022)

staanferne said:


> Yes it is a bookmark to a ftpes server.
> Here is the server config obtained via winscp:
> Remote system = UNIX Type: L8
> File transfer protocol = FTP
> ...

Click to collapse



That's good information. If the bookmark's advanced settings for implicit and explicit line up with the ftp(e/es) prefix and the settings in the server, then I can see no obvious cause for the issue but then my experience is with FTP and different FTP server (filezilla) and almost certainly different network and computer arrangements. Also, AFAIK not many people have been sharing details about FTPES  and for the FAQ I used only plain FTP so...

There might be some tips specific to FTPES floating around in the threads and FTPES is a distinctive search-word. It might be worth searching this thread and more so the main thread. See my signature for tip about searching on XDA. Beyond that it might help to post in the main thread. Note: The developer is sometimes away for periods of time but is good about follow up upon return.


----------



## staanferne (Oct 22, 2022)

Thanks @IronTechmonkey , i had searched before posting my question...
Thanks anyway, if I find a way I will post the solution...


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 22, 2022)

staanferne said:


> Thanks @IronTechmonkey , i had searched before posting my question...
> Thanks anyway, if I find a way I will post the solution...

Click to collapse



Here is another simple thing to try which was previously implied but which I am now making more *explicit *(play on words is quite intentional ). IIRC you've got TLS/SSL and Explicit enabled on the server which should allow the client to determine the type of connection, and you've got FTPES in prefix of client bookmark URL which should tell the server to use TLS/SSL but maybe there is still some place for the advanced settings in all of that.

Try adding "yes" to the explicit line in the advance setting of the bookmark like so - "explicit=yes".

A search of the thread for FTPES did find a reference to flagging explicit as yes in the bookmark having some effect (in addition to prefix and server settings); that was while troubleshooting a different issue but it is an easy things to test.


----------



## staanferne (Oct 23, 2022)

Thanks, tried that with no result...


----------



## ƁɐⱤᶒ (Oct 23, 2022)

rsb800 said:


> 1) I am using Vivo Z1 Pro (Vivo 1951) with Android 10 platform. When using my external SD card, it always shows the dialogue "Please select external SD card" and it always ask the permission "Allow access to SD card". I can't access the files and folders saved in my external SD card nor can I Write/Rename/Modify or delete them.
> 
> 2) How to change the colour of selected folders when clicking on the icon of those particular folders.

Click to collapse



Hello I have the same issue on my Xiaomi mi pad 4 with crdroid 6.12 clover Android 10
I can't write on my external SDcard
I have Miexplorer Version: 6.58.6-Silver  B22090810

I read the https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051 but that doesn't work for me.

I have allowed root and otg under settings.


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 23, 2022)

ƁɐⱤᶒ said:


> Hello I have the same issue on my Xiaomi mi pad 4 with crdroid 6.12 clover Android 10
> I can't write on my external SDcard
> I have Miexplorer Version: 6.58.6-Silver  B22090810
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try with OTG disabled?

Were you ever asked to allow root?  (Not the Mixplorer setting, did you ever get a pop-up about Mixplorer requesting privilege requiring that you click on "Grant"?)

Have you explored alternate paths to the external SD-card?  (Look for /mnt/media_rw, /mnt/runtime/default, /mnt/runtime/read, /mnt/runtime/write, /storage.  In a terminal window, try 
	
	



```
mount | grep 1234
```
 replacing "1234" with the ID number of your card.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 23, 2022)

ƁɐⱤᶒ said:


> Hello I have the same issue on my Xiaomi mi pad 4 with crdroid 6.12 clover Android 10
> I can't write on my external SDcard
> I have Miexplorer Version: 6.58.6-Silver  B22090810

Click to collapse



If you follow that discussion you'll find that the user was able to do what they want by adding a document provider for a specific folder as described here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-86393903 and elsewhere. This is not to say that the same solution would work for you but since you identified that as a similar issue you should try the same solution; note that the instructions are to provide access at the folder level not at the top of the drive.



ƁɐⱤᶒ said:


> I read the https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051 but that doesn't work for me.
> 
> I have allowed root and otg under settings.

Click to collapse



As the first line in the linked FAQ post is "Note: for newer devices do not enable MiXplorer's built in OTG driver.", whether you enabled MiX OTG from the start or for troubleshooting try disabling it.

If @J.Michael's suggestion to try different paths and these additional suggestions don't work you should consider logging the isue and sharing more details about the android device and connected storage device.


----------



## ƁɐⱤᶒ (Oct 23, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> Did you try with OTG disabled?
> 
> Were you ever asked to allow root?  (Not the Mixplorer setting, did you ever get a pop-up about Mixplorer requesting privilege requiring that you click on "Grant"?)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,
Yes tried with otg disabled.
I never been asked for root

I've been able to write files with 

 /mnt/media_rw/E3FA-FFEB 
/mnt/runtime/read
/mnt/runtime/write
/mnt/runtime/default
/mnt/runtime/full


termux gives me 

$ mount | grep E3FA-FFEB /dev/block/vold/public:179,65 on /mnt/media_rw/E3FA-FFEB type vfat (rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro) /mnt/media_rw/E3FA-FFEB on /mnt/runtime/default/E3FA-FFEB type sdcardfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=1015,mask=6) /mnt/media_rw/E3FA-FFEB on /mnt/runtime/read/E3FA-FFEB type sdcardfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=9997,mask=18) /mnt/media_rw/E3FA-FFEB on /mnt/runtime/write/E3FA-FFEB type sdcardfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=9997,mask=18) /mnt/media_rw/E3FA-FFEB on /mnt/runtime/full/E3FA-FFEB type sdcardfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=9997,mask=7) /mnt/media_rw/E3FA-FFEB on /storage/E3FA-FFEB type sdcardfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=1015,mask=6)


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 23, 2022)

ƁɐⱤᶒ said:


> Hello,
> Yes tried with otg disabled.
> I never been asked for root
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, the "mount | grep" was just to help you track down the other places at which the external SD-card was mounted.  (It's not guaranteed to be all possible paths, just a starter set.)

Are you satisfied with making a bookmark to one of the paths through which you say you are able to write files?  (I personally wouldn't want to write by way of "read", but that's just me.)


----------



## ƁɐⱤᶒ (Oct 24, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> If you follow that discussion you'll find that the user was able to do what they want by adding a document provider for a specific folder as described here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-86393903 and elsewhere. This is not to say that the same solution would work for you but since you identified that as a similar issue you should try the same solution; note that the instructions are to provide access at the folder level not at the top of the drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello don't found the add button on my toolbar regarding the post https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051

I made a screencast here


----------



## pocketrule (Oct 24, 2022)

ƁɐⱤᶒ said:


> Hello don't found the add button on my toolbar regarding the post https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051

Click to collapse



Maybe you wanna read that post again and check your screenshot carefully. I can see the add button there


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 24, 2022)

ƁɐⱤᶒ said:


> Hello don't found the add button on my toolbar regarding the post https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051
> 
> I made a screencast here

Click to collapse



To @pocketrule's point the "add" button is right there in your screenshot. 

Also, FYI, the link you quoted was only the last steps of the document provider process, in particular the fact that you may not be able to authorize the root of the drive and may rather have to authorize individual sub-folders separately. It is the FAQ post about document providers in which you find full instructions: 

From here: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051

This: 
"Connect the USB drive > open MiXplorer > tap on ADD (plus sign) in bottom toolbar > select Document provider > navigate to the root of USB drive and select it > "USE THIS FOLDER"."

Note: on your device the toolbar is at the top but the icons are the same: 
++++++++++


----------



## ƁɐⱤᶒ (Oct 24, 2022)

pocketrule said:


> Maybe you wanna read that post again and check your screenshot carefully. I can see the add button there

Click to collapse


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 24, 2022)

ƁɐⱤᶒ said:


> ...  ...

Click to collapse



@ƁɐⱤᶒ 

Now your icons are in a different place but that still serves the point. The one you want is right there.

_*Add = + (aka plus sign).*_

Do you really not see the plus sign right there in your toolbar in both of your screenshots? Have you tried long pressing the icons in the toolbar to see what they are in the  pop up toasts which exist for that purpose? If there is an issue with language  translation please say so but otherwise it is your device and your eyes and your fingers. It is up to you to see what is plain to see. Others can explain what you see but cannot make you see it.


----------



## syborg (Oct 24, 2022)

syborg said:


> I reviewed the links you suggested and that did not help.
> 
> Log is attached.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any suggestions on how I can access SMB shares?


----------



## pocketrule (Oct 24, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ... Do you really not see the plus sign right there in your toolbar in both of your screenshots ...

Click to collapse



I think @ƁɐⱤᶒ  has found it, according to the second screen shot. Maybe you could not see it (on your mobile device?). Obviously the new xda layout has also (negative) impact on showing attached screenshots. On my mobile device, the picture is cropped...

@ƁɐⱤᶒ To your question: Yes. You're almost there. I have to guess but maybe you have expected to have a menu item "add document provider" directly after your click on the plus sign. You'll have to do an additional tap on "add storage".

@IronTechmonkey - Maybe you want to add that (potential) additional step to the FAQ.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 24, 2022)

pocketrule said:


> I think @ƁɐⱤᶒ  has found it, according to the second screen shot. Maybe you could not see it (on your mobile device?). Obviously the new xda layout has also (negative) impact on showing attached screenshots. On my mobile device, the picture is cropped...
> 
> @ƁɐⱤᶒ To your question: Yes. You're almost there. I have to guess but maybe you have expected to have a menu item "add document provider" directly after your click on the plus sign. You'll have to do an additional tap on "add storage".
> 
> @IronTechmonkey - Maybe you want to add that (potential) additional step to the FAQ.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I did fail to notice that the add menu was opened in that last screenshot. As to the FAQ, the document provider nugget does explain with specificity how to add document provider but to your point and to @binglejellsx2's point about other permissions it might help to consolidate these into a troubleshooting workflow for OTG and document providers. Thanks again.


----------



## pocketrule (Oct 25, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ... As to the FAQ, the document provider nugget does explain with specificity how to add document provider ...

Click to collapse



I'm referring to MiX Nugget - Document Provider 
There you can read "... tap on ADD (plus sign) in bottom toolbar > select Document provider ..."
I'm missing one step after tapping on ADD. You have then to tap on "Storage". Only then you can add a Document provider. So I'd amend this part like following: "... tap on ADD (plus sign) in bottom toolbar > Storage > select Document provider ..."


----------



## pocketrule (Oct 25, 2022)

syborg said:


> Log
> ...
> ‌29 I/SMBExplorer>  IP: 123.456.78.9:445, hostname: SMB-server

Click to collapse



Are you sure, the IP address is correct. I'm no expert, but I think, this is no valid address: 123.456.78.9:445

Have you checked, the port is correct? You've written, you can't scan for samba shares. Is it because the server does not broadcast the shares at all - can you activate it temporarily? Or can you scan with the other app you've mentioned and see the share there, but not in MiXplorer?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 25, 2022)

pocketrule said:


> I'm referring to MiX Nugget - Document Provider
> There you can read "... tap on ADD (plus sign) in bottom toolbar > select Document provider ..."
> I'm missing one step after tapping on ADD. You have then to tap on "Storage". Only then you can add a Document provider. So I'd amend this part like following: "... tap on ADD (plus sign) in bottom toolbar > Storage > select Document provider ..."

Click to collapse



D'oh! I thought I had cleaned that up some time ago and was not noticing that the omission persisted. That has been corrected (and reference to location of toolbar was removed so people don't only look on the bottom for it). Thanks yet again.



ƁɐⱤᶒ said:


> .
> Note, it seem that mentions do not work for ƁɐⱤᶒ (possibly because of special characters in the name and no fault of the user) so I (irontechmonkey) have used a quote to flag this

Click to collapse



@ƁɐⱤᶒ, apologies for any confusion caused by the missing steps in the FAQ. Thank you for taking the time to read it which resulted in a needed correction to the FAQ (and thanks @pocketrule a well).


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 25, 2022)

*MiX Nugget: Troubleshooting SD card & USB OTG access, accessing /android/data, creating Document Providers, accessing folders on Andriod TV or Google TV, accessing folders in Android 13 and up, other things.*

--------------------
Questions about accessing certain folders on a non-rooted devices and about accessing USB OTG drives, and about the need to create document providers have become more frequent. There is a group of relatively noninvasive troubleshooting steps for those scenarios, in particular not being able to see a drive and write files to it. Here is what I’ve got so far. Other suggestions for steps that would fit into this troubleshooting workflow are welcome.

--------------------
*Use newest  MiX version: *
XDA beta, XDA stable or Playstore Silver version of MiX. Do not use versions packaged as Magisk module. Make sure that native OS file manager is not disabled (required in many cases).

--------------------
*Confirm that MiX has required Android permissions.*
This can typically be done through the properties of the app or tin the Android permissions manager (varies by android version).

--------------------
*Issues with SD as adopted storage, and possibly other cases, sch as after an OS update there may be the need to redo some permissions.*  Depending on the OS and ROM variant, the specific permission or its label may vary but it should be something like one of these: 

- OS Settings > Apps > MiXplorer > Permissions > Storage > toggle on
- OS Settings > Apps > MiXplorer > Permissions > Files and Media > All (not media or none)
- OS Settings > Apps > MiXplorer > Permissions > Files and Media > Allow all the time. 

In general this is a good troubleshooting step. (Thanks @binglejellsx2) and @Retrial

--------------------
*Reset Storage and Cache:* (thanks @storm119):

- Long press the MiXplorer and tap info
- Tap the "Storage and cache"
- Tap the "Clear access"
- Close (clear recent) and relaunch MiXplorer
- Internal storage --> Android --> Data --> choose which dir/folder (app)
- Once you tap dir/folder (ie: telegram)...it will redirect to OS file manager and choose "Use This Folder" = this will allow MiXplorer to "grant access" to this folder
- Repeat this process (no.6) to other folder/dir in "/Android/Data" if you want to have access to other folder/dir

--------------------
*Manually add document providers:*
This can be done as needed but for some folders it may help to add document providers  right away as part of MiX's initial installation:  Those folders are /android/data and /android/media and /android/obb on both internal and external SD. There are 2 ways to do this, through the tool bar or the bookmarks drawer:

- Add (+ plus sign in tool bar) > storage > document provider > navigate to the folders (not the root of the drive but rather the specific folders) > allow access.

or

- Open bookmark drawer > overflow menu (hamburger) > Add storage > document provider > navigate to the folders (not the root of the drive but rather the specific folders) > allow access.

--------------------
*Review existing document providers: *
If you've created document provider but think something else may be preventing access you can see what document providers have been configured in this section of a MiX log

[EXAMPLE]
[LINE #] D/Storage> --- Documents -----------------------------
[LINE #] D/Storage> /storage/emulated/0/Android/obb
[LINE #]D/Storage> -------------------------------------------

--------------------
*Alternate Paths *
If you have trouble accessing SD cards or internal storage locally or through FTP you can try different paths. Note: The availability and effectiveness of these paths may vary by ROM and nature of permissions. These are just some possibilities.

/storage/[name of internal storage]
/storage/[name of external storage]
/storage/emulated/0
/mnt/shell/emulated/0
/mnt/media_rw/[name of external storage]
/data/media/0/

Similarly if you are having trouble accessing USB drives you can look in

/storage/
/mnt/media_rw/

--------------------
*Reset Root in MiX*:
If MiX loses root in spite of device being rooted and MiX having root enabled. Tanks @Nimueh).

Uncheck "Allow root", exit MiX + clear it from Recents, start it again and select "allow root".

--------------------
*Other info related to document providers and OTG*: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85878051


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 25, 2022)

pocketrule said:


> Are you sure, the IP address is correct. I'm no expert, but I think, this is no valid address: 123.456.78.9:445
> 
> Have you checked, the port is correct? You've written, you can't scan for samba shares. Is it because the server does not broadcast the shares at all - can you activate it temporarily? Or can you scan with the other app you've mentioned and see the share there, but not in MiXplorer?

Click to collapse



Good catch. On my devices that port # (445) seems to get appended to the address automatically for MiX bookmarks to SMB shares on Windows 10 laptops but not for shares on Linux Ubuntu RPI4 boxes for which the address in the bookmark does not include the port. Typically the port (445) need not be known when configuring the SMB bookmark because for PCs (on my LAN) the port is part of the address of the detected SMB shares in the search box; it can be edited later but IDK in what situations that might be required. In any event, not having the port # at the time of bookmark configuration should not be an issue if the network is allowing the port... and then there is that odd IP address...



syborg said:


> Any suggestions on how I can access SMB shares?

Click to collapse



An issue with the IP address and or port (or with the network regarding routing or blocking that IP address and port) would be consistent with your description and the details in the log. To @pocketrule's point in the post quote above : the second octet of the IP address (456) is outside the accepted range of 0-255. It may be possible to force such an odd address on a local network but is not advisable. Also, that odd value of the IP address' second octet (446) happens to be similar to the port # (445) which is automatically assigned to SMB shares . 

What IP4 address does the computer (on which the SMB share lives)  report when you run IP config from command prompt (or do the equivalent if the OS is other than Windows)?


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 26, 2022)

I had assumed that, out of an abundance of caution, @syborg had replaced the actual address.  The fact that the digits are in order makes me think it's just a made-up, sort of IPv4 format, string.

Then again, blindly converting the four bytes to a word *will* produce what *could* be an actual address.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 26, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> I had assumed that, out of an abundance of caution, @syborg had replaced the actual address.  The fact that the digits are in order makes me think it's just a made-up, sort of IPv4 format, string.
> 
> Then again, blindly converting the four bytes to a word *will* produce what *could* be an actual address.

Click to collapse



The forest but for the trees! I completely missed that (obviously), although when I redact such info I announce such. Grrr. Thanks. I still leave room for the possibility of a network where the IP scheme is 123.146.78.9, 123.146.79.1, 123.146.79.2, etc (I don't have the knowledge or time to do proper binary addition). 

But seriously, you are almost certainly correct, so where the symptoms do line up with a bad address the reason for that may not be an incorrect IP address. It would still be nice to see the exact syntax, even with a dummy IP address swapped in and to hear exactly what ipconfig reports for IP4 on host box. Aso, beyond pinging IP addres what other devices and app can see the SMB service and what is their configuration (so there is eidence that it is actually broadcasting).


----------



## staanferne (Oct 28, 2022)

staanferne said:


> Thanks, tried that with no result...

Click to collapse



Hello, I have another lead, the error obtained is 426, menaing no data connection. The ftp server indicates that the data PASV port is 771. The control port I used in the port advanced parameter is 10921. I need both of these ports to make it work. I assumed (wrongly) that during the engociation on the control port 10921, the server tells MixPlorer that the data connection will be on the 771 port. How can I configure this second data PASV port?
I explored the different advanced parameters but found nothing...
Is there any doc that describes each advanced parameter?
Thanks in advance


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 28, 2022)

staanferne said:


> Hello, I have another lead, the error obtained is 426, menaing no data connection. The ftp server indicates that the data PASV port is 771. The control port I used in the port advanced parameter is 10921. I need both of these ports to make it work. I assumed (wrongly) that during the engociation on the control port 10921, the server tells MixPlorer that the data connection will be on the 771 port. How can I configure this second data PASV port?
> I explored the different advanced parameters but found nothing...
> Is there any doc that describes each advanced parameter?
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



FYI, if you "reply" to previous responses instead of creating new posts it will be easier for others to follow the thread of your input. This is not an idle nag; you've been providing very good information and some of it may be important the the developer or others who might help figure this out.

As to the bookmark advanced settings, I did once try to list them but there was more variation between the different types of bookmarks and user scenarios than I could keep up with. Also, most of those are non proprietary so there is public info available. This is not to say that there are not some that I don't know about, or that it would be impossible for the developer to add a new one.

As to the ports, the port can be appended to the IP address and there is a value for port in the advanced settings. AFAIK either can be used for the primary port. IDK if that would be a way to accommodate both of the ports you mentioned but it might be worth a try. Beyond that, the information you provided is good and goes beyond my knowledge so you might consider consolidating it into one report and putting that in the main thread. Be advised that the developer is sometimes away for extended periods but they are fairly good about following up upon return. Also, in the main thread some additional knowledgeable eyes might see the details.


----------



## sherif011 (Oct 28, 2022)

Hi, there
I have a problem with onedrive I can't search and get the error message:
400: Bad request, can't do that.
Any fix?


----------



## pocketrule (Oct 28, 2022)

sherif011 said:


> Hi, there
> I have a problem with onedrive I can't search and get the error message:
> 400: Bad request, can't do that.
> Any fix?

Click to collapse



You could not have provided less information. Check out the following post:
BUG REPORTING, TROUBLESHOOTING, AND FAQ WIP

... which you could have found yourself by checking the valuable hints at the beginning of this thread - which you should do every time you have a problem.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 30, 2022)

*MiX Nugget - If you cannot uninstall MiX from within Android OS, try doing do so via ADB.*

There have been few cases where this work around has been required but this is good to know for any app.
If you cannot uninstall MiX from with the OS you may be able to do so via ADB.
(Thanks @Spannaa for this suggestion in the main thread, tweaked somewhat for use in the FAQ.)

- Enable USB debugging in developer options.

- Have the latest compatible version of the SDK Platform Tools (or just ADB & Fastboot) installed on your PC/Mac/Linux computer.

- Run these lines in a command window (that has access to the adb/fastboot directories) on your PC/Mac

./adb uninstall com.mixplorer

./adb uninstall com.mixplorer.beta

For deeper investigation of issues related to the state of app instillation and packages, the native package manager (PM) could be used via ADB (might require root). Disclaimer: As with any commandline it can be easy to mistakenly cause damage so backup anything important and do requisite research before playing with this stuff. 

http://adbcommand.com/adbshell/pm
and or
https://android-doc.github.io/tools/help/shell.html


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 30, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> ...
> ./adb uninstall com.mixplorer
> 
> ./adb uninstall com.mixplorer.beta

Click to collapse



There is also a package manager, available at the command line in a terminal window, named "pm".  You might need to be rooted to use it, but @zgfg regularly describes fixing problems using it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 30, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> There is also a package manager, available at the command line in a terminal window, named "pm".  You might need to be rooted to use it, but @zgfg regularly describes fixing problems using it.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I knew some of this stuff could be done by ADB but did not realize PM was so rubust. In addition to being able to uninstall with various switches that delete or retain certain types of data it also has a variety of commands that could be diagnostically helpful in such cases. I'm already using it to scan some devices for various packages and having flashbacks to some bad Linux boxes.

http://adbcommand.com/adbshell/pm
and or
https://android-doc.github.io/tools/help/shell.html

I've added mention of the package manager and those links to the nugget about dealing with bad installation. Thanks again.


----------



## J.Michael (Oct 30, 2022)

@IronTechmonkey That's the same link, twice.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Oct 30, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> @IronTechmonkey That's the same link, twice.

Click to collapse



D'oh! I had made the same mistake twice and caught only one instance until now. Fixed, thanks.


----------



## JimBe24c (Nov 10, 2022)

Hi guys.

My problem is that photos attached to SMS messages (sent to me) do not appear under "Recent" in MiXplorer.

After I download the photos in Google Messages, their JPEGs get placed in and can be seen here by MiXplorer: _*storage/emulated/0/Pictures/Messages*_

However, MiXplorer does not show the JPEGs in "Recent" (_*content://mix/recent*_) in the side menu.

Is this omission to do with some shortcoming in Android Media Store?  (I'm running Android 10 on a Moto G7.)


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 10, 2022)

JimBe24c said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> My problem is that photos attached to SMS messages (sent to me) do not appear under "Recent" in MiXplorer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good question; this might  be because the "recent files" list is (apparent) defined by recently modified or created files and not recently accessed files. Tested in A10 and A11 like so:

> Upon review of contents of "recent files" it is evident that the list includes files that were recently modified or created but not files that were recently viewed with no modification.

> An existing image file that is old enough to not appear in "recent files" was copied into into storage/emulated/0/Pictures/Messages

> That file still does not appear in "recent files".

> Aforementioned file opened in image editor and saved in same location with new name (effectively a copy of the original with a new timestamp).

> The newly created file appears in "recent files" while the original with older timestamp still does not.

> Extending test to a file that is new enough to still appear in "recent files": that file was copied (not edited as in previous section) to storage/emulated/0/Pictures/Messages and the copy was renamed.

> Both the original file and the copy appear in "recent files".

The following settings might or might not impact the way this plays out for some files handled by MiXplorer: Settings > more settings > last modified time.


----------



## Zulqarnain_Khan (Nov 16, 2022)

*Question!*
The screenshots is attached!


----------



## bersaker (Nov 16, 2022)

what is this folder for ?



 What files are in there exactly?

I just accidentally deleted all the files. What's the best way to get them back? I have a s22 ultra.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 16, 2022)

bersaker said:


> what is this folder for ?
> View attachment 5763037
> What files are in there exactly?

Click to collapse



Explained in detail three posts up coincidental to someone else's question.


----------



## J.Michael (Nov 16, 2022)

bersaker said:


> what is this folder for ?
> View attachment 5763037
> What files are in there exactly?
> 
> I just accidentally deleted all the files. What's the best way to get them back? I have a s22 ultra.

Click to collapse



You might be able to recover them from the recycle bin.  That depends on what setting you chose for whether the recycle bin is involved, and whether the accident included overriding that setting.

As for what the files were, you would have to remember what files you used Mixplorer to examine.  I don't know what actions result in a file being added to "Recent files".

You might be able to examine the recycle bin.  I don't know if "time deleted" is available for sorting.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 16, 2022)

J.Michael said:


> As for what the files were, you would have to remember what files you used Mixplorer to examine.  I don't know what actions result in a file being added to "Recent files".

Click to collapse



This is what I had been recently exploring and documenting: "recent files" are files that have recently been created or modified in any app and this seems based on timestamps rather than archive bits or flags which mark files as having been accessed as is the case with the history in the bookmark drawer.



J.Michael said:


> You might be able to examine the recycle bin.  I don't know if "time deleted" is available for sorting.

Click to collapse



Good idea, to which I would add, the date created of the raw file (the name of which may be "randomized") in the recycle folder might indicated when the delete event occurred.


----------



## bersaker (Nov 17, 2022)

Damn, now I have a problem. The feature to move files to recycle bin was off. didn't know that you have to or can turn it on. What is a good recovery software?


----------



## J.Michael (Nov 17, 2022)

bersaker said:


> Damn, now I have a problem. The feature to move files to recycle bin was off. didn't know that you have to or can turn it on. What is a good recovery software?

Click to collapse



You might be able to identify the files that were deleted by crawling through the Mixplorer log.  I don't know what causes the log file to be reset, so make a point of capturing the current log before exiting Mixplorer.

You might find a program to scan a drive and recover files.  I think your time would be better spent identifying which files you will miss, and trying to find versions on other systems.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 18, 2022)

For those who seek and or need perspective about how little MiXplorer's developer discusses open vs closed source, the most comprehensive search I've done on XDA was just now in the MiX main thread and in the MiX FAQ for posts by hootanparsa mentioning "open source" or  "closed source" or "source", and that search found only 1 direct response from hootanparsa

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-69159914

It is likely that there are some other responses but the fact that there are so few should be an indication that the developer is not engaging in this discussion, therefore, even though it may be generally relevant to android, because this developer does not speak to it then our discussions about it do become off-topic in the development thread because they are at the expense of issues being reported which the developer is willing to discuss. Also to consider are geopolitical realities which might (or might not) be reasons why the developer keeps the source closed and why they might not want to discuss it. The aforementioned is conjecture on my part but it is a reasonably realistic scenario. In any event I hope people do feel free to continue that discussion here in this thread.


----------



## MPK99 (Nov 19, 2022)

An update that I can provide from my side, is that my past personal contacts / interactions by the dev also state that he isn't comfortable discussing about it.

MiX is a great utility no doubt. But my main usage is in it's offline mode, such as image viewer, pdf viewer, archive manager, & root explorer / permission accessibility.

I won't be using it's online features such as cloud storage access, straight out disabling the network access from appinfo.
Me being a code reviewer & a hardcore FOSS advocate, I had to do whatever I can to ensure my privacy / security / data theft.
Trust is not a thing we fosskers put on any software btw.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 19, 2022)

MPK99 said:


> An update that I can provide from my side, is that my past personal contacts / interactions by the dev also state that he isn't comfortable discussing about it.
> 
> MiX is a great utility no doubt. But my main usage is in it's offline mode, such as image viewer, pdf viewer, archive manager, & root explorer / permission accessibility.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IIRC even among people who trust the app you would not be the only one who blocks things like that. There was a similar reaction from some folks when the built in updater was added to MiX.


----------



## MPK99 (Nov 20, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> IIRC even among people who trust the app you would not be the only one who blocks things like that. There was a similar reaction from some folks when the built in updater was added to MiX.

Click to collapse



Unless you peek through & compare MD5 checksums with the ones provided by original source binary.
Also closing the source itself does not make a project bad. Rather it's more of a political issue than a technical tbh.


----------



## LazyGeniusMan (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi, is it possible to choose multiple filter? I want to chose image + video


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 22, 2022)

LazyGeniusMan said:


> View attachment 5765881
> 
> Hi, is it possible to choose multiple filter? I want to chose image + video

Click to collapse



Good question. I played around with it a bit and don't think there is a way to select multiple filters, although that might be a nice feature request.That being said, there should be a way to achieve this by creating and saving a custom MiX Advanced search by multiple file extension types using a regex expression but I don't know how to do that. It's hard to imagine that other people don't want to do this and have not asked before; IMO this is a good question for the main thread. I'd be glad to post it there but it's your question,  and a good one, so I defer to you.


----------



## LazyGeniusMan (Nov 23, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> Good question. I played around with it a bit and don't think there is a way to select multiple filters, although that might be a nice feature request.That being said, there should be a way to achieve this by creating and saving a custom MiX Advanced search by multiple file extension types using a regex expression but I don't know how to do that. It's hard to imagine that other people don't want to do this and have not asked before; IMO this is a good question for the main thread. I'd be glad to post it there but it's your question,  and a good one, so I defer to you.

Click to collapse



Oh I didn't even know mixplorer have regex search haha, aight thanks. Looks like it's working fine using something like `gif|png|mp4|...`

Also I've posted this in main thread too.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 23, 2022)

LazyGeniusMan said:


> Oh I didn't even know mixplorer have regex search haha, aight thanks. Looks like it's working fine using something like `gif|png|mp4|...`
> 
> Also I've posted this in main thread too.

Click to collapse



You are welcome and thanks for the reminder about the regex separator.


----------



## LazyGeniusMan (Nov 23, 2022)

IronTechmonkey said:


> oYou are welcome and thanks for the reminder about the regex separator.

Click to collapse



hmmm, looks like the behaviour is not what I want from filter feature. It's search recursively and if I move to other folder the regex is gone .

Using filter I can freely browse folder and only file got filtered


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 23, 2022)

LazyGeniusMan said:


> hmmm, looks like the behaviour is not what I want from filter feature. It's search recursively and if I move to other folder the regex is gone .
> 
> Using filter I can freely browse folder and only file got filtered

Click to collapse



If you save the search as a bookmark you should still have a reusable item with which to access that material. With the "current folder" selected it won't be recursive. Unfortunately once the bookmark is saved the search parameters cannot be modified as in a live search, for instance to toggle "current folder", so this is not as amenable to quick changes on the fly as are toggle-able filters. That being said I like using the search function because of the level of detail, down to the individual file extensions.


----------



## yeaminsardersr (Nov 27, 2022)

What regex engine does mixplorer use?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 27, 2022)

yeaminsardersr said:


> What regex engine does mixplorer use?

Click to collapse



I don't know and since MiX is closed source there may be no way of knowing but there is some information about various shared libraries and components that MiX uses in post 6 of the main thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...released-fully-featured-file-manager.1523691/. Note: In general, if you are curious about such things, the opening posts of the development thread would be one of the first places to check.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Nov 27, 2022)

*How to work around XDA thread search glitch: *

The XDA app thread search may replace your criteria with a wildcard (asterisk) and return all posts as a search result. To get proper thread search results based on your criteria:

> Enter your search criteria (and select-copy it to memory) then run search.
> On the results page your criteria will have been replaced with an asterisk (wildcard) which is now an orange or blue hyperlink to the advanced search page. Click/tap the asterisk link.
> In the advanced search page, paste or type your criteria over the asterisk (non linked).
> Run the search.

Web browsers are recommended for searching as they allow exploration of results in new tabs and return to original location. Originally shared here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ink-app-rolling-out-now.4199599/post-86078753


----------



## syn24 (Dec 4, 2022)

Very new user here looking for some input:
I am trying to access my samba on Ubuntu server (Windows samba shares or Shares on Synology NAS work fine), For my Ubuntu share, I get the following error (copied out from log):

‌61 I/SMBExplorer> IP: 192.168.178.48:445, hostname: 
‌62 E/SMBExplorer> AUTH Unable to parse the explicit Tagged Object with ASN1Tag[ContextSpecific,Constructed,1], it might be implicit 
‌63 E/BROWSE_TASK> libs.f3: Unable to parse the explicit Tagged Object with ASN1Tag[ContextSpecific,Constructed,1], it might be implicit

Any idea what could be wrong?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 5, 2022)

syn24 said:


> Very new user here looking for some input:
> I am trying to access my samba on Ubuntu server (Windows samba shares or Shares on Synology NAS work fine), For my Ubuntu share, I get the following error (copied out from log):
> 
> 61 I/SMBExplorer> IP: 192.168.178.48:445, hostname:
> ...

Click to collapse



Confirming your scenario: Adding a LAN (Samba) bookmark in MiXplorer on Android in order to connect to SMB share on Linux device. This is interesting for a few reasons. 

1) Regarding "... it might be implicit...", I don't know if or how implicit  works with SMB as it does with FTP (from the MiX FTP server documentation https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-85932885 

2) I could also connect to Windows SMB shares and a USB-SD SMB share on a router (roughly equivalent to your NAS) with no extra steps (other than matching or no credentials), but I did have to do something different for Linux from the command line and IIRC in one or more configuration files. Unfortunately, I forget specifically what I did but it went something like so: 

- Linux Ubuntu 20.10 on Raspberry Pi4
- On the Linux device create a user dedicated to sharing.
- Enabled sharing in general on the Linux device (grep this, grock that, command line the other).
- Created SMB user (possibly a repeat by different method of the second step as I did this on 2 RPi4 boxes).
- Create shares to folders as needed in the Linux UI.
- To share the top level of external USB drives and SD cards something else had to be done in a configuration file.

Apologies for not remembering specific commands. I was surviving on one of those RPi4s as a primary workstation for several months and did not keep inventory but I could check for specific things upon request.

[EDIT] while testing to verify parts of this post I noticed something which may or may not come to bear regarding DNS and DHCP. At one point the operating system SD card in one of the raspberry Pi boxes failed so I cloned the other box and gave the clone a unique name but let it keep the IP address of the corrupted drive which it replaced. An existing MiXplorer bookmark to the original (but now corrupted) box is able to connect to the replacement which makes sense because this type of bookmark uses the IP address but the host name listed in the bookmark is of the old box. I just thought it was worth noting that the hostname in the bookmark seems to be a recorded and static label and not actually used to make the connection.


----------



## syn24 (Dec 5, 2022)

@IronTechmonkey Thanks for your answer. Yes, the scenario is exactly as you stated. I used Local search in "Add storage" in the Bookmarks and the server is shown completely fine as the others. I used already just the IP to connect, as I made the experience that the hostname can sometimes cause any issues. Something that I haven't mentioned, is that for other Explorers I used (e.g. ES File Explorer) or any other OS (my Windows PCs), I do not have any issues connecting to that Samba share.
Regarding your number 1: I already read about implicit/explicit on FTP, but do not have any idea what it could mean regarding SMB, or what property I could change to get this working.


----------



## woodside007 (Dec 7, 2022)

I purchased Mixplorer and I can't seem to get rid of this annoying popup. "Tap on ADD button to find and select the USB drive, if it's partition format is supported by system". If I tap on add it won't allow me to select "use this folder" unless I select into a random file directory but once I do that and exit and re-enter the app the popup comes back. I have given the app file and write permissions. Enabled the setting "Enable OTG" but that doesn't help. I just want the popup to not come up every time I run the app. It's annoying. I've attached a screenshot of the annoying popup if it help. Thanks in advance to anybody that could help. Cheers.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 8, 2022)

woodside007 said:


> I purchased Mixplorer and I can't seem to get rid of this annoying popup. "Tap on ADD button to find and select the USB drive, if it's partition format is supported by system". If I tap on add it won't allow me to select "use this folder" unless I select into a random file directory but once I do that and exit and re-enter the app the popup comes back. I have given the app file and write permissions. Enabled the setting "Enable OTG" but that doesn't help. I just want the popup to not come up every time I run the app. It's annoying. I've attached a screenshot of the annoying popup if it help. Thanks in advance to anybody that could help. Cheers.

Click to collapse



I missed this post earlier but see that you've posted in the main thread. Thanks for taking the time to do that as this does seem to be a genuine issue. You are among growing number of people who have reported it. Fyi, the developer is sometimes away from these threads for some time as has been the case recently but they are good at follow up upon return.


----------



## piknockyou (Dec 14, 2022)

Hello.
I added Dropbox as storage.
Is it possible to save and sync the files offline similar to how the Windows app does it?


----------



## J.Michael (Dec 14, 2022)

piknockyou said:


> Hello.
> I added Dropbox as storage.
> Is it possible to save and sync the files offline similar to how the Windows app does it?

Click to collapse



The Windows Dropbox app?
Have you looked at the Android Dropbox app?
What would it mean to "sync" "offline"?


----------



## piknockyou (Dec 14, 2022)

Sorry, I wasn't clear at all. 

Here we go again:
I would like to be able to access & manipulate my Dropbox files in the context of MiXplorer on my Android device. I am able to do so only when connected to the internet.
But how about offline? Like the Dropbox app for Windows does, where all files are stored locally on your hard drive for offline access and synced with the Dropbox cloud whenever you get back online (working both ways).
Is this possible with MiXplorer? If yes, how?
By using MiXplorer, I was hoping to get rid of the Android app DropSync, which does exactly what I described by synching selected folders/files from my Android device to the Dropbox cloud and vice-versa whenever changes are detected.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 14, 2022)

piknockyou said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear at all.
> 
> Here we go again:
> I would like to be able to access & manipulate my Dropbox files in the context of MiXplorer on my Android device. I am able to do so only when connected to the internet.
> ...

Click to collapse



May not be possible in MiX: 

From search or main thread for [synchronize dropbox]: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/se...onize+dropbox&t=post&c[thread]=1523691&o=date

This question: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-77469235

and this answer (among others in the related discussion):  
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-77469360

Although it would be nice if MiXplorer could do this , it sort of makes sense that MiXplorer would not. The dropbox app, whether on Windows, Android or other platform, is the proprietary product designed for that purpose while MiXplorer is a third-party app relative to that universe. To a point made in the linked answer above, it might be best to allow the synchronization to be done by the proprietary app which would pick up changes made after we manually manage and edit files with a third-party app such as MiX. In theory there may be a way to use MiXplorer auto tasks with regex expressions to duplicate folders but even if that is mechanically possible I would advise against it. I don't have the need for this kind of synchronization but if I did, would follow the lead of the users in that discussion.


----------



## Spannaa (Dec 14, 2022)

piknockyou said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear at all.
> 
> Here we go again:
> I would like to be able to access & manipulate my Dropbox files in the context of MiXplorer on my Android device. I am able to do so only when connected to the internet.
> ...

Click to collapse



AFAIK, even the dropdox app for android doesn't do this. Probably due to the variable storage size. You can sync a local android folder to Dropbox but not your whole Dropbox. 

If an android app tried to replicate the way the Windows app works , you'd run out of local storage very quickly (e.g. my dropdox is 2TB but my phone only has 128GB of internal storage).


----------



## piknockyou (Dec 15, 2022)

@IronTechmonkey & @Spannaa
First of all, thank you for your replies.

This is unstaisfying though. 
My goal was to get rid of DropSync/AutoSync, which successfully enable local2cloud-syching
I believe, if MetaCtrl enables what I & seemingly others have asked, it should also be able to be implemented in MiXplorer - at least as an add-on.

@IronTechmonkey: AFAIK, one would need a paid subscription of Dropbox to set entire folders to offline-use (the free version allows you only to set single files to offline-use) and set each folder of your Dropbox manually to offline-use (not a problem if it's only one folder on the highest level). But even if all this was possible for free, I would prefer the GUI & capabilities of MiXplorer 100 times over that of the Dropbox app.

@Spannaa: Most Dropbox users use the free version, which only provides 2 GB + referrals. Furthermore, if one needed more space, there are 1 TB MicroSDXCs out.

Let me ask it this way:
Let's say you are using your Android devices for creating & manipulating files, e. g., making screenshots, downloading photos & videos (e. g., from social media), making notes in Word, using Excel calendars/calculators, showing your friends (physically being next to you) some files and lots more not only online, but also offline.
So your goal is to:
- access all those files whenever & wherever (offline)
+ sync all those files whenever online for backup and access from other devices

*How would you accomplish this?*


----------



## Spannaa (Dec 15, 2022)

piknockyou said:


> @Spannaa: Most Dropbox users use the free version, which only provides 2 GB + referrals. Furthermore, if one needed more space, there are 1 TB MicroSDXCs out.

Click to collapse



Most premium phones don't have micro sd card slots. 
1TB wouldn't be enough to sync my Dropbox anyway.



piknockyou said:


> Let me ask it this way:
> Let's say you are using your Android devices for creating & manipulating files, e. g., making screenshots, downloading photos & videos (e. g., from social media), making notes in Word, using Excel calendars/calculators, showing your friends (physically being next to you) some files and lots more not only online, but also offline.
> So your goal is to:
> - access all those files whenever & wherever (offline)
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, I use a 2TB NAS box for my local Dropbox folder and access it on my via WiFi.


----------



## piknockyou (Dec 15, 2022)

Spannaa said:


> Personally, I use a 2TB NAS box for my local Dropbox folder and access it on my via WiFi.

Click to collapse



This it not wherever and whenever offline though.


----------



## Spannaa (Dec 15, 2022)

piknockyou said:


> This it not wherever and whenever offline though.

Click to collapse



True, but it's the best solution for me given that I don't have the space on my phone to sync my whole Dropbox. 

I do however have all of the files in a 'working' folder available offline via the Dropbox 'Make available offline' feature. 

The free version only allows you to do this for individual files but with the plus version, you can do this for folders too.


----------



## piknockyou (Dec 15, 2022)

How do you backup e. g., your Screenshots automatically? 

Well, it would be great to implement my request in MiXplorer as a AutoSync add-on.


----------



## Spannaa (Dec 15, 2022)

piknockyou said:


> How do you backup e. g., your Screenshots automatically?
> 
> Well, it would be great to implement my request in MiXplorer as a AutoSync add-on.

Click to collapse



I use the Dropbox app's camera uploads feature. Screenshots is a sub-folder of the pictures folder.

An auto-sync add-on would need to work with all cloud storage platforms, not just Dropbox.

Personally, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Bahnhof (Dec 15, 2022)

When trying to connect to my local WebDAV (Synology) via https and local IP (but Server has official Let'sEncrypt certificate), I get a warning/hint saying "SSL-certificate could not be validated, you wanna continue?"





which I'd like to manually approve.

But then it gets stuck and nothing further happens. I think I captchered the right protocoll part in the attachment.

Don't expect to be related to https://kb.synology.com/en-uk/DSM/help/DSM/AdminCenter/connection_security_advanced?version=7 since I works with the other clients.

Other clients can connect if I choose to ignore the certificate.

Any hints?


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 15, 2022)

Bahnhof said:


> When trying to connect to my local WebDAV (Synology) via https and local IP (but Server has official Let'sEncrypt certificate), I get a warning/hint saying "SSL-certificate could not be validated, you wanna continue?"
> View attachment 5785999
> 
> which I'd like to manually approve.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good question. If the suggestions below don't yield an  answer you might consider reporting this to the main thread. Note: the developer is sometimes away from the threads for extended periods of time (as is the case at the moment) but is good about following up upon return. 

Servers general. You seem to know your way around this stuff but this still may be informative. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-65157350

Bookmarks advanced settings. This list shows advanced settings from a variety of bookmarks types, not all of which would apply to your situation but among the applicable parameters sometimes changing just one of those can make a difference. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-80301547

A search of the main thread for [webdav certificate] does yield some results which might be informative but I could not interpret their applicability to your situation as well as you could. This is not a blind "go search" nag. I've done the search and seen possibly good results. Here is a link to the search. 









						Search results for query: webdav certificate
					






					forum.xda-developers.com
				




One of the results suggests using a "custom" bookmark rather than webdav but the "custom" option seems to have been removed. That being said, that note might still apply to your situation and there are other notes which may be informative. If you do other searches, see my signature for method to avoid XDA search glitch.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Dec 16, 2022)

piknockyou said:


> @IronTechmonkey & @Spannaa
> First of all, thank you for your replies.
> 
> This is unstaisfying though.
> ...

Click to collapse



What you seek to do is reasonable but being able to do it within a file manager multi-tool such as MiXplorer and on a hand held Android device is a bit of a fringe usage case. Somewhat to @Spannaa's point, there are probably not many people who would be willing to dedicate the bandwidth and storage space required, or the level of management required to such a thing. Also, it does seem that most of the utilities which are capable of synchronizing are dedicated to that task and don't also do the variety of things that MiXplorer and other comparable file manager/multi-tools do. Again, this is not to dismiss the idea, although if such a thing were to be implemented I would hope that it is a plug-in (as you suggested) which when not installed would have no impact on MiXplorer's resource usage. You might consider making a simple feature request for this in the main thread, something like "sync dropbox folder when connected". Note: the developer is sometimes away from the threads for a while but good about following up upon return.


----------



## LeshaRB (Jan 2, 2023)

.....


----------



## cRaWnEr (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi there. 
So I have a TCL TV with AndroidTV and a Chromecast TV 4k. I have purchased Mix Silver long time ago and using it since then, but recently my TV updated to AndroidTV 11 and I just cannot access Android/data. 

I have a backup of Kodi conf files to export/import comfig between devices, since is kinda a pain in the ass to comfig everything in the TV but without RW access to Android/data I cannot use it anymore. 

I tested the ChromecastTV and it is the same situation. I'read many post, trying to get a solution without root but seems that only workarounds are for phones. TV and Chromecast do not have AOSP file explorer so I cannot grant access with it. I also tried other file explorers with no luck. 

Does anyone know a solution that works specifically for AndroidTV?


----------



## nicospanas (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi, my girlfriend has a Xiaomi Poco M3 Pro with android 12. I am trying to add a folder on her home screen, but it doesn't appear. I long press the folder I want to add while in mixplorer and tap on add to home screen, but it just doesn't happen. Please advise.


----------



## bombadier (Jan 4, 2023)

nicospanas said:


> Hi, my girlfriend has a Xiaomi Poco M3 Pro with android 12. I am trying to add a folder on her home screen, but it doesn't appear. I long press the folder I want to add while in mixplorer and tap on add to home screen, but it just doesn't happen. Please advise.

Click to collapse



What launcher are you using? I am on android 13 pixel 4a with nova launcher, after selecting a folder and adding to homescreen i got a nova launcher pop up which let me add to home screen, latest mixplorer silver seems to be doing what its asked, what do you mean by just doesnt happen?


----------



## nicospanas (Jan 5, 2023)

bombadier said:


> What launcher are you using? I am on android 13 pixel 4a with nova launcher, after selecting a folder and adding to homescreen i got a nova launcher pop up which let me add to home screen, latest mixplorer silver seems to be doing what its asked, what do you mean by just doesnt happen?

Click to collapse



It has the default Poco Launcher. When I say "it doesn't happen" I mean that I follow the procedure (long press on folder while in mixplorer, open menu, tap on add to home screen), I don't get any error message, but the folder is not added to the home screen.


----------



## bombadier (Jan 5, 2023)

nicospanas said:


> It has the default Poco Launcher. When I say "it doesn't happen" I mean that I follow the procedure (long press on folder while in mixplorer, open menu, tap on add to home screen), I don't get any error message, but the folder is not added to the home screen.

Click to collapse



Do you get a mixplorer pop up asking if you want to add a shortcut where you can name it and choose contents or full path? When i tap ok nova launcher starts and lets me position it on the homescreen, 
I am not familiar with the poco launcher, but am suggesting that may be where the problem lies, if you could get a log it would help see whats going on


----------



## nicospanas (Jan 5, 2023)

bombadier said:


> Do you get a mixplorer pop up asking if you want to add a shortcut where you can name it and choose contents or full path? When i tap ok nova launcher starts and lets me position it on the homescreen,
> I am not familiar with the poco launcher, but am suggesting that may be where the problem lies, if you could get a log it would help see whats going on

Click to collapse



I get the mixplorer pop up, but no pop up from the launcher. On my other phone (samsung) I also don't get a launcher pop up, but the folder is added to home screen. You are probably right about the launcher. I'll try to pull a log later, when she is not using it.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Jan 5, 2023)

[Disregard]


----------



## J.Michael (Jan 5, 2023)

nicospanas said:


> I get the mixplorer pop up, but no pop up from the launcher. On my other phone (samsung) I also don't get a launcher pop up, but the folder is added to home screen. You are probably right about the launcher. I'll try to pull a log later, when she is not using it.

Click to collapse



Could you have more than one "home screen"?

On my tablet, there can be more than one page that looks like a home screen, you have to swipe left or right to view the others.  I think there's usually a hint in the form of a set of small dots in a line near the bottom of the screen, with one dot noticeably larger than the others.


----------



## nicospanas (Jan 5, 2023)

J.Michael said:


> Could you have more than one "home screen"?
> 
> On my tablet, there can be more than one page that looks like a home screen, you have to swipe left or right to view the others.  I think there's usually a hint in the form of a set of small dots in a line near the bottom of the screen, with one dot noticeably larger than the others.

Click to collapse



It does not appear to any of the home screens.



bombadier said:


> I am not familiar with the poco launcher, but am suggesting that may be where the problem lies, if you could get a log it would help see whats going on

Click to collapse



I have attached the last log after trying to add the folder to the home screen.


----------



## bombadier (Jan 5, 2023)

nicospanas said:


> It does not appear to any of the home screens.
> 
> 
> I have attached the last log after trying to add the folder to the home screen.

Click to collapse



I am no expert but this error possibly means the default Poco launcher cannot create shortcuts from mixplorer


Spoiler: Error code



31 D/BROWSE>  INTENT > Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10600000 cmp=com.mixplorer/.activities.BrowseActivity bnds=[837,2061][1038,2262] (has extras) }
‌32 I/MiX>  RESUMED
‌33 D/HUB>  ITEM >> /storage/emulated/0/Android
‌34 E/Explorer>  COUNT obb > exceptions.NotExistsException



Someone with more knowledge will confirm the meaning of the error


----------



## J.Michael (Jan 5, 2023)

bombadier said:


> I am no expert but this error possibly means the default Poco launcher cannot create shortcuts from mixplorer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Error code
> ...

Click to collapse



I would have guessed the error is in counting obb -- I'm not sure what that means, but Android/obb is a troublesome directory, maybe permission to access it has not (can not?) been granted.


----------



## nicospanas (Jan 6, 2023)

J.Michael said:


> I would have guessed the error is in counting obb -- I'm not sure what that means, but Android/obb is a troublesome directory, maybe permission to access it has not (can not?) been granted.

Click to collapse



Mixplorer has access to Android/obb folder and Poco launcher seems to have enabled by default to add icons to home screen. There's probably some incompatibility issue, because I get the mixplorer pop up to choose between Content URI/File Path, but not the next pop up that asks "Add to Home Screen?", like on my other phone.


----------



## i420piate (Wednesday at 9:05 PM)

I keep getting pop-ups asking for permissions and to add SD card on Chromecast w/ Google TV. I've had this on here before with no issues after initial permissions were granted. Also, I see export for settings but no import. I have a setting export file from Chromecast before I reset it to defaults and want to import it. But why is it constantly asking me for permissions and to add storage even right after I grant them


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Wednesday at 9:50 PM)

i420piate said:


> I keep getting pop-ups asking for permissions and to add SD card on Chromecast w/ Google TV. I've had this on here before with no issues after initial permissions were granted. Also, I see export for settings but no import. I have a setting export file from Chromecast before I reset it to defaults and want to import it. But why is it constantly asking me for permissions and to add storage even right after I grant them

Click to collapse



Much of what you want to know is documented through the OPs of this thread or recent discussion in the main thread, but to get you started.... To import any previously exported MiXplorer settings bookmarks or skins: 

Open MiX > tap the previously exported file > select import. 
(If you are running beta and regular versions side-by-side make sure to select the correct  import activity).

As to the permissions, what you describe sounds similar to some issues reported from android TV and Google TV after an OS update. There has been a recent related possible fix in MiXplorer which has recently been discussed in the main thread, and there has been an update to the documentation. I suggest reviewing recent pages of the main thread and searching that thread for "google tv" and "Android TV" (see my signature for tips about search). This is not a mere "go and search" nag. You would be better able to interpret the details than I, and better able to decide whether or not to test the beta version which contains the potential fix.

Whether or not you are on the beta it is worth trying the workaround. See this section:

"Issues with SD as adopted storage, and possibly other cases, sch as after an OS update there may be the need to redo some permissions. " 

in this post:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mixplorer-q-a-and-faq-user-manual.3308582/post-87626419

Depending on the details of your device, other workarounds listed there might be applicable.


----------



## IronTechmonkey (Yesterday at 4:14 PM)

Regarding a new prompt about MiX accessing list of apps on device, see: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...y-featured-file-manager.1523691/post-87989571


----------

